# Lightake - Always Best Cubes with Best Price, Try now!



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2010)

Lightake US Warehouse Product List 

1. Every order enjoy free shipping service
2. Buy more than $10 get a white Formula Cube 3x3x3

GAN356 Air SM  * $42.99 *
Mofang Jiaoshi Pandora* $5.29 *
Moyu AoSu 4x4x4 Black 62mm* $22.99 *
Qiyi Mofangge Warrior W 3X3X3* $4.99 *
Moyu Weilong GTS3M * $36.99*
FangShi ShuangRen II 3x3x3 57mm* $11.99*



*LighTake Cube&Puzzle List:*

* WCA Cubics *

*2x2x2:
DaYan Tengyun*: Black/Stickerless
*GAN 251 M: *Stickerless
*MFJS MeiLong2*: Stickerless
*Qiyi Qidi*: Stickerless
*YongJun YuPo*: Stickerless
*ShengShou*: Stickerless
*Yuxin*: Stickerless

*3x3x3:
GAN 356 M*: Stickerless
*GAN 356 XS*: Black/Stickerless
*GAN 354 M*: Stickerless
*GAN 356 RS*: Stickerless
*MFJS MeiLong3*: Stickerless
*MoYu WeiLong GTS3 M*: Stickerless
*Qiyi Mofangge WuWei M*: Black/Stickerless
*Qiyi Valk3 Elite M*: Black/Stickerless
*Qiyi Mofangge Warrior W*: Stickerless
*Yongjun Yulong2 M*: Black/Stickerless
*YongJun MGC 3x3 M*: Black
*Dayan Tengyun*: Black/Stickerless
*Yuxin Little Magic 3X3*: Stickerless

 *Special Cubes* 

*Shengshou: *11x11 12x12 13x13 14x14 15x15
*MoYu*: Kibiminx Rediminx
*QiYi*: Mastermorphix
*Mirror Cubes*
*Shape Mods*

***Custom Speed Cubes**

Premium Adjustment : *includes lubrication & tension adjustment service + spring noise reduction
*Premium Adjustment & Magnetic Mod : includes *includes magnets & lubrication & tension adjustment service + spring noise reduction

***Related Gadgets**

Lube: *MoYu Qiyi GAN
*Timers & Mats*: MoYu Yuxin Qiyi
*Keychain*: Yuxin Qiyi Zcube
*Other Related*: GAN MoYu Qiyi Others


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 2, 2010)

You could update the list more (DaYan Guhong etc.)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> You could update the list more (DaYan Guhong etc.)



We will working on it tomorrow for some reason.

Thanks anyway

Lightake.com


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice! Could be better, but you're working on it.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic that you've got the black Dayan Guhong - ordered.

I hope popbuyingjack will still be posting


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 2, 2010)

yay, this will make life easier. all the info in a sticky thread.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 2, 2010)

YES! the Dayan GuHong in Black has arrived


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

Still no transparent blue C 
PLEASE!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Fantastic that you've got the black Dayan Guhong - ordered.
> 
> I hope popbuyingjack will still be posting



popbuyingjack is standing behind to support.
We all try to slove all problems that you met.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Still no transparent blue C
> PLEASE!!



What kind of cubes that you want?
Can you tell me more details?


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Very nice! Could be better, but you're working on it.



Hi:
DaYan GuHong had been added into our list 
for your reference.


Lightake.com


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 3, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no transparent blue C
> ...



In your old thread:



Stachuk1992 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


The link in your first post on this thread directs to here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2010)

A Lub Promotion
30344: Maru Magic Cube Care Tool 
30084: Professional Magic Cube Care Tool
30059: Professional GuiShou Magic Cube Care Tool 
24271: Professional Magic Cube Lubricant (420ml) 
Discount: 5%
Code:LIGHTAKEWFIJEG
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 10th July, 2010


B New Arrival Promotion
30596: Genuine 2x2x4 Rubik's Magic Cube Black 
30595: CubeTwist 12-in-1 Sheet Magic IQ Test Cube 
30594: CubeTwist 8-in-1 Sheet Magic IQ Test Cube 
Discount: 10%
Code:LIGHTAKEQCUDHE
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 15th July, 2010

Lightake.com


----------



## raodkill (Jul 3, 2010)

yay ordered a guhong ;D thx lightake!


----------



## spillus (Jul 3, 2010)

DaYan GuHong DIY KIT 30363 (white) is out of stock now ....


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2010)

spillus said:


> DaYan GuHong DIY KIT 30363 (white) is out of stock now ....



It's hot right now.
The estimated arrival time is Monday, HongKong time.


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jul 3, 2010)

Placed this order 06/30:
+ QJ hollow
+ QJ Skewb
+ Lanlan super floppy
+ FII White (x2)
+ FII Black (x2)
+ A-V White
+ Lanlan 2x2x2
+ Magic 12-1
+ QJ Pyra
+ 3x3x7 C4U
+ Maru lube (x3)

Today, 07/03, the package apears shiped with the tracking number.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2010)

Other new items will still on the way of
updating.


Lightake.com


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

lets go guhong


----------



## Truncator (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Big_Rubber_Fish_Bone_Earphone_Cord_Wrap_(Assorted_Color)-28774
:3

I would like to see blue Type Fs in the store.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2010)

Truncator said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Big_Rubber_Fish_Bone_Earphone_Cord_Wrap_(Assorted_Color)-28774
> :3
> 
> I would like to see blue Type Fs in the store.



The link you posted is not Magic Cubes.
Would you please give me the right link of what you want ?


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Magic_Clock_Cube_Puzzle-30626


Lightake.com


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh awesome. I just ordered a bunch of cubes, but it looks like i'll have to buy one of those too. Free shipping ftw!!!11one


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh awesome. I just ordered a bunch of cubes, but it looks like i'll have to buy one of those too. Free shipping ftw!!!11one



Hi:
We have prepared a plan for your to earn points in Lightake.com

Writing reviews and making videos, then you can win the chance to 
earn points in Lightake.com

You can use the points to redeem or cash back.
After it's ready, we will post it here .

Lightake.com


----------



## UnstoppableWalnut (Jul 5, 2010)

Lightake has the same search no working problem when using search from any page other than the homepage/index, if I use search from a product page, it takes me to cart.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 5, 2010)

UnstoppableWalnut said:


> Lightake has the same search no working problem when using search from any page other than the homepage/index, if I use search from a product page, it takes me to cart.



Don't press enter, press "search" nect to it


----------



## Andreas737 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've recently received my FII cube (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101) and one of the edge pieces seems to have a defect.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 5, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> I've recently received my FII cube (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101) and one of the edge pieces seems to have a defect.




:fpLOL I'm sure Lightake will help you out.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 5, 2010)

:fpLOL I'm sure Lightake will help you out.[/QUOTE]

I laughed too when i saw this for some reason


----------



## raodkill (Jul 5, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently received my FII cube (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101) and one of the edge pieces seems to have a defect.
> ...



LOL EPIC you never know it might make it better! less plastic ftw LOL


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just to give you an idea of what to expect in terms of shipping times...(copied and pasted from the previous Lightake.com thread)

Order dropped June 22nd
Order processed June 23rd
Order shipped June 24th
Order left Hong Kong June 28th
Order arrived in Vancouver, being looked at by customs June 30th
Product in my hands, July 5th.

Keeping in mind that there was a national holiday weekend and a weekend in there, which throws things off for a loop. 

Overall, very eager to actually get home and test all this stuff out without distractions, like work. Guess I should've read the description more carefully for the Type-A Magic Cubes (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29939), but for the price, I'm not going to complain, and gives me an idea for a fun video.

So far, liking the 3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Magic Cube VVGOO-II Natural Color (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29047), but not as much as the 3x3x3 GS Full Sealed Fingertip Dancing Magic Cube 2nd Gen Black (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29730)...the "ribbed" surfaces on the edge caps seem to make a difference on the second one.

Eager to put together the 3x3x3 Type A Magic Cube DIY Kit 5th Gen White (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25262) and crack open the 2x2x2 DS Screw/Spring Magic Intelligence Test Cube White (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.24879)


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010

and its still "Collecting Products Now"

The white GuHong is out of stock?


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is another new Diansheng puzzle, but it is not available anywhere yet.
Please carry this when it becomes available. They're calling it a flying saucer, but I thought that name was already being used. It looks like they took the same diamond puzzle that YJ was making and truncated the other end.


http://dianshengtoys.en.alibaba.com/product/321326194-209699764/Flying_Saucer_puzzle_magic_cube.html


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 5, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010
> 
> and its still "Collecting Products Now"
> 
> The white GuHong is out of stock?



My shipment went out yesterday minus the white GuHong I ordered.

Bummer.


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 5, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> ambo_o7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010
> ...




oh damn, thats like the only thing i ordered  apart from this...
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.28991


----------



## spillus (Jul 5, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> ambo_o7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010
> ...



Same situation ! ... but doesn't it be available today ?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=408953#post408953


----------



## spillus (Jul 5, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Here is another new Diansheng puzzle, but it is not available anywhere yet.
> Please carry this when it becomes available. They're calling it a flying saucer, but I thought that name was already being used. It looks like they took the same diamond puzzle that YJ was making and truncated the other end.
> 
> 
> http://dianshengtoys.en.alibaba.com/product/321326194-209699764/Flying_Saucer_puzzle_magic_cube.html



Ebay auction number 380248061760


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 6, 2010)

spillus said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another new Diansheng puzzle, but it is not available anywhere yet.
> ...



OK, My bad. I would rather wait and save a few dollars though.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

UnstoppableWalnut said:


> Lightake has the same search no working problem when using search from any page other than the homepage/index, if I use search from a product page, it takes me to cart.



Hi:
Thanks for your info.
It's a site bug that we have already knew.
But our top priority is to launch our new version of the site.
It's near to finished.
So every focus are on the new one.
Wish you understand for the old one.
When using search, click the SEARCH button not ENTER directly.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010
> 
> and its still "Collecting Products Now"
> 
> The white GuHong is out of stock?



All GUHONGs are in our warehouse.
We will ship them as soon as possible in this two days.


Lightake.com


----------



## Forte (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, my order number is Q627100053, but it doesn't appear on the lightake website. Is the order still happening?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> Hi, my order number is Q627100053, but it doesn't appear on the lightake website. Is the order still happening?



7/5/2010 10:52:25 AM Do Partial Shipment 30363*2 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RB150888935HK] 

30363 is about to ship today.


Lightake.com


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

I looked in the GS section and didn't see any 2x2's, was curious if you were going to get any? The spoken name for that is Ghost Hand (as long as your legend is the same in your original post and you kept the popbuying naming convention). I also don't see "XM" on your original post as of to which type or brand name / english name / chinese name that would be.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 6, 2010)

How long does a 2 item purchase usually take to completely ship?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I looked in the GS section and didn't see any 2x2's, was curious if you were going to get any? The spoken name for that is Ghost Hand (as long as your legend is the same in your original post and you kept the popbuying naming convention). I also don't see "XM" on your original post as of to which type or brand name / english name / chinese name that would be.



Actually, we will not update all the full name in our original post.
But if some of the name needed to be improved like that.
We are pleasure to clear the way.

P.S We will make a more clear name system to make it easier.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> How long does a 2 item purchase usually take to completely ship?



That depends.
If all of them are in stock, 2 days at most for completely shipment.

Lightake.com


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 6, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> P.S We will make a more clear name system to make it easier.
> 
> Lightake.com



I like the way you have the Magic Cube link go out into the sub-menu and display the various brands. I honestly think that since you have a naming chart of what your brand name is to your names that it's alright, it's not too tough to figure out. I only pointed out XM because it's not in the chart anywhere what it stands for, so I'm not sure what brand the cubers know this as (I'm terrible with keeping up with the new cubes anyway).

Do you know if you'll have the Ghosthand 2x2?


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> ambo_o7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, made order on 6/30/2010
> ...



My Shipment went out today  Thank you


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > P.S We will make a more clear name system to make it easier.
> ...



We will take your advise to improve the sub-menu with links.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Lightake Points Plan:

Q:What is Lightake Points(LT points)?

A: Lightake point works as a kind of rewards for our customers. When the orders created, there comes with the points: Based on every $ 10 orders, 1 point is collected, and 10 points equal $ 1 in LT point system. The points can be used to redeem items or coupon codes in lightake.com. Once the points are accumulated to the level of 100, you have the qualifications to cash back to your paypal account. 

Although Dropshippers have an exceptional discount here, no points will be created from their orders. 

Q: For example, suppose that, I have 60 points, I want to order an item which cost $10 in lightake, and I prefer to use my points to redeem this item, then pay for the rest $4, how to achieve that ?

A: Currently the points are handled by our staff manually. So feel free to email us at: [email protected], then tell us your lightake account, and which item you would like to redeem. At this time, we will create a new order with a 60 points deduction (Noted: 10 points equal $ 1 in LT point system) , then send the $ 4 payment request link to you.

Q:I have 200 points,I want to get cash back, how to achieve that ?

A: Refer to this situation, please send an email to: [email protected]. Tell us your lightake account and your paypal account, we will deduct your points from your lightake account and then send $ 20 as the cash-back. 


Q:How can I get lightake points?

A:There are several ways available

1st, you can get your points from lightake orders. From every $ 10 order, you can get 1 lightake points. The points will be valid when the order has been paid 60 days later. If the order do not have any complaints or refunds in 60days, we will add the points into your lightake account.

2nd, Make video reviews for our products. When you received our product, you can make a video and update it to youtube channel, then send an email to inform us your youtube link and the SKU number , we will add 5-10 (depend on the quality of your video) points into your lightake account as a reward. At the same time, your video will be updated to our product page. 

3rd, Share your shopping experience here in Ligtake.com. You can do a review for your shopping experience at: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/lightake, make a comment on your shopping experience. 5 Lightake Points will be added into your lightake account as a reward. When the review has been done, please contact: [email protected]. 

4th, If you have a blog, then you can write a review for our product or our website. We will give you 5-10 points as a reward (depend on the quality). If the review in your blog is ready, please contact: [email protected]. We will add points to your lightake account after review your blog.

5th, Share our products with other customers in all kinds of forums. You can share our promotion deal news or products to other forums, and we will add points into your lightake account as a reward. 

Tips: Begin with FatWallet.com and SlickDeals.net, or other forums that can generate lots of reviews or replies.

For every of your post about our product, we will give you 10 Points as a started reward. If a thread can result in thousands of reviews, we can provide your extra points as a reward. Please feel free to contact: [email protected], when you have posted a thread in some forums.

If you are very good at posting in forums for sharing your shopping experience, please contact: [email protected], maybe we can get a part-time job here，also contact us for more details.


----------



## spillus (Jul 7, 2010)

When I enter into my account section I am able to store an item in a list, but how can I view my personal list ? I don't see any button or link ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 7, 2010)

spillus said:


> When I enter into my account section I am able to store an item in a list, but how can I view my personal list ? I don't see any button or link ...



Hi:
Please contact our Customer Service:
[email protected]
for more details.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Andreas737 (Jul 7, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> I've recently received my FII cube (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101) and one of the edge pieces seems to have a defect.


Sorry to bump this but I just want to know what I should do.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Andreas737 said:


> Andreas737 said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently received my FII cube (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101) and one of the edge pieces seems to have a defect.
> ...



It's ok. We are here to solve your problems.
But you'd better to contact our Customer Service:
[email protected]
for more aftersale problem solutions.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## @uguste (Jul 7, 2010)

spillus said:


> When I enter into my account section I am able to store an item in a list, but how can I view my personal list ? I don't see any button or link ...



There isn't any link but the list is here : http://www.lightake.com/WishList.do :fp


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 7, 2010)

New Cube Updated:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_CubeTwist_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Original_Color_-30689

Lightake.com


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am very pleased with Lightake. Shipping took under 2 weeks and everything I ordered is great (except diy magic missing 4 strings, but meh). I highly recommend Lightake and especially sku 29939 (Alpha 52mm)!


----------



## spillus (Jul 8, 2010)

@uguste said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > When I enter into my account section I am able to store an item in a list, but how can I view my personal list ? I don't see any button or link ...
> ...



Many thanks, now there is also the link (above the "cart")


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone have inerests on our campaign about Writing for Rewards?

Let me know if you guys do.

Lightake.com


----------



## TimMc (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bulk Order (2x2 ShengShou Black)*

What's the unit price for 60 2x2 ShengShou Black cubes?

I've got a few puzzle related promotional events coming up and I'd like to give away some cubes to encourage speedcubing.

Tim.


----------



## Flame838 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi I placed an order on Monday. My order number is Q76968322. Do you know my order has been shipped?


----------



## raodkill (Jul 9, 2010)

could you stock these? 
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interc...s-p-217.html?zenid=n20dc9jsk1f1lf59f0e4e7bnu1


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 9, 2010)

TimMc said:


> What's the unit price for 60 2x2 ShengShou Black cubes?
> 
> I've got a few puzzle related promotional events coming up and I'd like to give away some cubes to encourage speedcubing.
> 
> Tim.



Hi, Tim:
For wholesale order,please contact our wholesale manager via Email : [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 9, 2010)

Flame838 said:


> Hi I placed an order on Monday. My order number is Q76968322. Do you know my order has been shipped?



Hi:
Your order placed 7/6/2010 9:50:48 AM
and the collecting time is: 7/7/2010 8:42:14 AM
Typicallly it takes 3-7 working days to ship your order.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 9, 2010)

how soon will you guys be stocking the interchangable tile cube? c4u


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 9, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> how soon will you guys be stocking the interchangable tile cube? c4u



We are contacting our suppliers for that.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 9, 2010)

raodkill said:


> could you stock these?
> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interc...s-p-217.html?zenid=n20dc9jsk1f1lf59f0e4e7bnu1



This one ?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Gas_Assisted_Magic_Cube_Black-29938


Lightake.com


----------



## Samania (Jul 9, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > could you stock these?
> ...



No, this one


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> ambo_o7 said:
> 
> 
> > how soon will you guys be stocking the interchangable tile cube? c4u
> ...





Lightake.com said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > could you stock these?
> ...



The cube he linked is also the cube i asked about  thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 9, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > ambo_o7 said:
> ...



You are welcome.
Lightake will always standby at any time.


Lightake.com


----------



## raodkill (Jul 9, 2010)

;] thanks lightake!cant wait for a cube to rival the guhong lol


----------



## JMember (Jul 9, 2010)

hello, i need to know if it ships to Panama too? I read the "Free Worldwide Shipping" but just making sure >.<! I only select the things I want, pay, and I will receieve the products in the desired address ? (not US!)


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 9, 2010)

JMember said:


> hello, i need to know if it ships to Panama too? I read the "Free Worldwide Shipping" but just making sure >.<! I only select the things I want, pay, and I will receieve the products in the desired address ? (not US!)



Yes they ship worldwide. Dont worry Lightake is very popular and trustful


----------



## JMember (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for confirming! <3


----------



## spillus (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you get this 3x3x3 4,8 cm cube by QJ ? Model #QJ8011-G 

http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinfo.asp?cpname=QJ8011-G


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

spillus said:


> Can you get this 3x3x3 4,8 cm cube by QJ ? Model #QJ8011-G
> 
> http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinfo.asp?cpname=QJ8011-G



We will try it to see if we can find.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

New Promotion in Lightake.com:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Alarm_Thermometer_clock_(Assorted_Type)-28742


----------



## Samania (Jul 10, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Promotion in Lightake.com:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Alarm_Thermometer_clock_(Assorted_Type)-28742



Yay. Totally. Buying. That. 
And do you guys have Meffert brand cubes? I never seemed to find any on the site.


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 10, 2010)

I ordered a YJ 5x5 spring edition but it didn't come with my order.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

Samania said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > New Promotion in Lightake.com:
> ...



You can introduce that link to other forums.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.150
MF cubes


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> I ordered a YJ 5x5 spring edition but it didn't come with my order.



We need more details about your order to follow.


Lightake.com


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just wanted to put this in:
I ordered: 
Black Mini QJ 4x4
White LL 4x4
White YJ 4x4
I ordered on the 9th.
On the 10th (Today), I got an E-mail saying that the cubes had shipped. ONE DAY PROCESSING THAT'S FREAKIN' AWESOME Compared the Popbuying's one week processing.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Stainless_Steel_Survival_Saw_Wire_Saw_-30787
Do you know what's this all about ?


Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Jul 10, 2010)

hey man, any posibility you can get the DaYan GuHong in orange??

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=157


----------



## Thompson (Jul 10, 2010)

so this is popbuying? and what do you guys think of this?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Magic_Clock_Cube_Puzzle-30626


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 10, 2010)

hi

i am pleased with my order except for 2 things.

1st: the maru lube came all spilt. the bottle is empty and the bag is oily.

2nd instead of 27399 i got stickers. 

could you please solve my problems.

thanks
EDIT: if possible could you ship it with the partial shipment


----------



## JMember (Jul 10, 2010)

Why isn't Maru Lube at PopBuying.com? 
Got a credit card ---> Pop buying


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 10, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> hi
> 
> i am pleased with my order except for 2 things.
> 
> ...



:O oh noes, I hope mine isn't like that...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey man, any posibility you can get the DaYan GuHong in orange??
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=157



Yes. we have this, but need some time to update.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> hi
> 
> i am pleased with my order except for 2 things.
> 
> ...



Sorry for your problem.
Maybe caused in the transition.
Please contact our customer service:
[email protected]

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2010)

JMember said:


> Why isn't Maru Lube at PopBuying.com?
> Got a credit card ---> Pop buying



You can go to this link to shop:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2010)

About the packing of Lub:
Tomorrow we will check the packing of Maru Lub.
And it is so, new method of packing will be taken into effect to
prevent this happen again.

Lightake.com


----------



## janelle (Jul 11, 2010)

So I ordered a whole bunch of new puzzles today  I can't wait for them to come. But I was just wondering if the coupons in the Lightake Coupon section applied to all the products you buy not just the one(s) next to the coupon? Because I ended up saving a lot of money by just adding the HUBLIGHT item and coupon. It took 50% off all my purchases. And it goes for all the coupons. I tried them xP As long as there a product from the coupon, the discount is applied to everything else.  Is this suppose to happen? I thought it would have only applied to the specific SKUs for the coupon.


----------



## Nothing (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,
Could you please tell me if the white FII http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.27102 is supposed to come with free Maru Lube http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.30344?
I only ask because I ordered 1x FII and 1x Maru Lube and received 2x Maru Lube.
Oh and the straws were missing.
Thanks.


----------



## demma (Jul 11, 2010)

Does the tracking system in the Hong Kong Post tells you something more than "The package left Hong Kong for its destination"? The plane must land somewhere in 4 days.


----------



## demma (Jul 11, 2010)

janelle said:


> So I ordered a whole bunch of new puzzles today  I can't wait for them to come. But I was just wondering if the coupons in the Lightake Coupon section applied to all the products you buy not just the one(s) next to the coupon? Because I ended up saving a lot of money by just adding the HUBLIGHT item and coupon. It took 50% off all my purchases. And it goes for all the coupons. I tried them xP As long as there a product from the coupon, the discount is applied to everything else.  Is this suppose to happen? I thought it would have only applied to the specific SKUs for the coupon.



I tried this just for curiosity and works fine for me, it only apply to the Light.


----------



## raodkill (Jul 11, 2010)

demma said:


> Does the tracking system in the Hong Kong Post tells you something more than "The package left Hong Kong for its destination"? The plane must land somewhere in 4 days.



good question
when you see that it left hong kong for its destination normally after a day or 2 you can track it at your own countries postal carrier for example for my order after it left hk for destination i was able to use the same tracking number at Canada Post.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jul 11, 2010)

demma said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > So I ordered a whole bunch of new puzzles today  I can't wait for them to come. But I was just wondering if the coupons in the Lightake Coupon section applied to all the products you buy not just the one(s) next to the coupon? Because I ended up saving a lot of money by just adding the HUBLIGHT item and coupon. It took 50% off all my purchases. And it goes for all the coupons. I tried them xP As long as there a product from the coupon, the discount is applied to everything else.  Is this suppose to happen? I thought it would have only applied to the specific SKUs for the coupon.
> ...



I also tried it. After getting the light and using the 50% off coupon, all the cubes i ordered were also half off.... i supose if you order one item that has a coupon, like that light and you apply the coupon, then it also applys to other items as well.


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 11, 2010)

yay! maru libe packaging will be fixed!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2010)

janelle said:


> So I ordered a whole bunch of new puzzles today  I can't wait for them to come. But I was just wondering if the coupons in the Lightake Coupon section applied to all the products you buy not just the one(s) next to the coupon? Because I ended up saving a lot of money by just adding the HUBLIGHT item and coupon. It took 50% off all my purchases. And it goes for all the coupons. I tried them xP As long as there a product from the coupon, the discount is applied to everything else.  Is this suppose to happen? I thought it would have only applied to the specific SKUs for the coupon.



Hi:
That's a bug in our site.
Actually, that is our discount of single item promition.
If you input the code, only the designated item can be reduced in price.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2010)

Nothing said:


> Hello,
> Could you please tell me if the white FII http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.27102 is supposed to come with free Maru Lube http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.30344?
> I only ask because I ordered 1x FII and 1x Maru Lube and received 2x Maru Lube.
> Oh and the straws were missing.
> Thanks.



Actually, we have no promotion that provide free Maru Lub.
Please contact our Customer Service:
[email protected]

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2010)

A All Magic Cubes Promotion
Discount: 2%, 2%, 1%, 1% 
Code:LIGHTAKEUYER , LIGHTAKEZDMG, LIGHTAKEHGDY, LIGHTAKEQOAPG
Starting Date:23:59:59, 12th July, 2010
Expire Date: 23:59:59, 18th July, 2010
Attention: Due to the varieties of Magic Cubes in Lightake.com, we have to divide all this into 4 parts to 
make a discount. 
So, if one code is unavailable, please choose another one. 
Thanks.


B New Item Promotion
Updating


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Haha. A 2% discount? really?



Yes, 1%-2%.
Hurry up for that.
And transfer this news to your friends.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 12, 2010)

None of the coupons worked for me.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> None of the coupons worked for me.



Please pay attention to that starting time.
It' HongKong time.


Lightake.com


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 12, 2010)

Why doesn't half of the coupons work?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Haha. A 2% discount? really?



I'm probably imposing my world view here, but when people say stuff like that, it bothers me. Maybe I should just let it go, maybe I'm overstepping, but I see it as a little bit disrespectful. But, you exercise your right to be sarcastic, I'm exercising my right to preach like an old guy.

<RANT>Yeesh, a little bit feeling overly entitled, aren't we? 

Considering the amount of interaction that Lightake.com does with the speedsolving community (forum participation, product requests), the large selection, and level of service available (free shipping, volume discounts, special promotions), I find your sarcasm to be a little misplaced (but apparently, lost on the part of Lightake, which is probably a good thing). 

Granted, I'm a firm believer of customer satisfaction and in a down economy, paying the lowest price possible is always welcome. And sure, 2% may come across as a piddly sum on a purchase under $10, but there are a few more civil ways to get your point across, and I'd really prefer not to lose the relationship that Lightake has with the community.</RANT>


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you stock these on your website, i would really apreciate it (and buy them of course)

http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-bright-tiles-p-217.html
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-texture-tiles-p-218.html


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the coupons worked for me.
> ...



Okay, sorry about that.



Toquinha1977 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. A 2% discount? really?
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble, but that rant was unnecesarry.
I didn't mean it in a negative way, just as in "I think it's funny that they have a bunch of little discounts rather than one medium one."

No harm intended.

Also, I have given my thanks and gratitude to LighTake multiple times thusfar, and I haven't even ordered from them yet (but will be in about an hour  )

Edit: actually, the above was my original thought, but now, I realize that it was actually intended as various discounts, so the poorly-make 'joke' didn't even work out at all.
You weren't extending your world views too far at all - I see easily how you would have come across it as that.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 13, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. A 2% discount? really?
> ...



Well said. 

Is it possible for LighTake to stock the AII-SV?
They are available at Cube4You and 9spuzzles.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Can you stock these on your website, i would really apreciate it (and buy them of course)
> 
> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-bright-tiles-p-217.html
> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-texture-tiles-p-218.html



We have collecting right now.
If updated, we will keep your informed.

Thanks for your links.

Ligtake.com


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > Can you stock these on your website, i would really apreciate it (and buy them of course)
> ...



yay, will order my cubes as soon as soon as you add them to the site


----------



## demma (Jul 13, 2010)

raodkill said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Does the tracking system in the Hong Kong Post tells you something more than "The package left Hong Kong for its destination"? The plane must land somewhere in 4 days.
> ...


Thanks for your answer raodkill, i think the argentinian postal service tracking system is broken because i get the same message everytime: there is no record for that piece.


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

demma said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...


same thing happened to me with popbuying it said left hongkong for a week than all of the sudden my package came and it had updated skipping all the stuff in the middle saying only left hong kong than arrived at destination


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 13, 2010)

Just wanna say that all the puzzles I've received are amazing  Thank you Lightake. I should be making some reviews soon!


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> I should be making some reviews soon!



you should seeing that you have no vids right now


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 13, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> TheCubeElite said:
> 
> 
> > I should be making some reviews soon!
> ...



I know, I just have to wait for my bro to get back from Florida with the camera. Subscribe and give it probably less than a week.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> Just wanna say that all the puzzles I've received are amazing  Thank you Lightake. I should be making some reviews soon!



Thanks for your support anyway.
Besides, if you really want to make reviews about our products.
After the reviews are ready, you can contact our staff for more rewards:
Please see:
http://www.lightake.com/help/helpdetail.do/FAQ.17

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2010)

New Cube:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.YongJun_Fluctuation_Jingang_Magic_Cube_White-30810


----------



## Bounb (Jul 13, 2010)

Shipping time line

4th July - Ordered
5-6th - Collecting products
7th - shipping notification
(HK post site says left HK on the 8th)
13th - arrived

speedy - impressed that hk post delivered in less than a week.

great products too.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2010)

Bounb said:


> Shipping time line
> 
> 4th July - Ordered
> 5-6th - Collecting products
> ...



Nice to see your order processed smoothly over your expectations.
I will try to show more.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jul 13, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > raodkill said:
> ...



I called Postal Service and they said that the package didnt arrive to my country. I suppose that is still traveling arround the world hitting other countries firts. I live in south america so i think is very common: when i order vcubes with UPS they hit 10 cities over 6 countries before get here...


----------



## choza244 (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you pay for the fast shipping?? or the free shipping?? cause i also live in south america


----------



## Novriil (Jul 13, 2010)

Bounb said:


> Shipping time line
> 
> 4th July - Ordered
> 5-6th - Collecting products
> ...



6th july - ordered
Still collecting. Seems that something is out of stock


----------



## Soletta (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

I also live in South America, and my package arrived today to my country. Since it left Hong Kong it took 10 days from 3th july to 13th july.

Regards!

Susana


----------



## choza244 (Jul 13, 2010)

I live in Coloimbia, but i chose the free shipping, and my orders were both the same, a month and a week after it left Hong Kong


----------



## Lynrax (Jul 13, 2010)

Can i also order with out Paypal or a credit card?


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 13, 2010)

demma said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...


Creo que estás haciéndolo mal... tenés que llamar (o mandarle un mail) a Correo Argentino y darles el TN que termina con HK para que ellos te den (si es que ingresó al país) el número de seguimiento nacional... con el que podés consultar por http://www.correoargentino.com.ar/consulta_envios/ttnac.php

Ahaha, my order is about to arrive, it's on the postman's hands since 8 am... Does Lightake give a TN for every order? I've just spent 11USD and y have one...


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lynrax said:


> Can i also order with out Paypal or a credit card?



I'm going to offer benefit of the doubt and assume you're talking about other common mail order payment methods like money order, COD, personal cheque, direct deposit, etc., but those methods are way too open to fraud.

http://lightake.com/help/helpdetail.do/FAQ.18


----------



## spillus (Jul 13, 2010)

spillus said:


> Can you get this 3x3x3 4,8 cm cube by QJ ? Model #QJ8011-G
> 
> http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinfo.asp?cpname=QJ8011-G



???


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 13, 2010)

Quick question: I'm planning to buy 3 cubes from lightake. If one appears to be out of stock (not mentioned on the site), are the other two shipped anyway? Or do I have to wait until all items are in stock? If so, I guess it's better to place 3 separate orders...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2010)

spillus said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get this 3x3x3 4,8 cm cube by QJ ? Model #QJ8011-G
> ...



We are contacting our suppliers. They said it's ok to supply this.
But, right now, we didn't see the sample items here.
Maybe need s couple of days to udpate.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Quick question: I'm planning to buy 3 cubes from lightake. If one appears to be out of stock (not mentioned on the site), are the other two shipped anyway? Or do I have to wait until all items are in stock? If so, I guess it's better to place 3 separate orders...



You can place them separately to avoid the unstock situation.

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jul 14, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > raodkill said:
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta Joe Black, pero a mí me dieron este número: RB3*******5HK, ya llamé a Correo Argentino y me dijeron que todavía no ingresó al pais. De la página que me pasaste no puedo rastrearlo porque faltan las siglas así que lo hago desde otra sección de la misma web. Es el tracking del free shipping por gastar más de no se cuanta plata. Salió supuestamente el 7 de HK. Es una orden de 100 dolares, así que no se que onda si me están revisando como si fuera oro. Saludos.


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 14, 2010)

demma said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...


Si no entró al país no te la están revisando... Si pasaron 7 días desde que salió, calculale que en máximo 3 entra al país, recién ahi cuando llamás al correo te dan el número nacional, la página no te sirve hasta que entra y obtenés el número de seguimiento nacional.

Y hacete la cabeza de que te lo van a detener en la aduana... 100 dólares en cubos calculo que será cerca de 1kg... a mi me pararon una de 450gr... Te vas a tener que ir hasta Retiro y con suerte no pagás nada, pero conviene fraccionar los pedidos...
Por curiosidad ... dónde vivís?

My puzzles arrived! They're very nice, although the LL 2x2 weren't so lubed. The SKU 26651 is very nice, the best 3x3 I have, and very cheap too. The pouch is good, and I like it more than a cardboard box.

Thanks Lightake!


----------



## choza244 (Jul 14, 2010)

demma, si es envio gratis, ps yo no lo esperaria pronto, yo he hecho ya 2 compras, una de 30 dolares y otra de 150 y las 2 con envio gratis, las 2 se demoraron practicamente lo mismo, 1 mes y una semana, yo vivo en Colombia y supongo que a Argentina el tiempo sera parecido, a no ser de que hayas pagado por el envio ya si sera rapido, en todo caso yo no me haria ilusiones jeje


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Black said:
> ...



You are welcome.
It's our job to provide you best items in competitve price.
So, all we want now is that you can spead the news to others around you to 
let them know we can do much better.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2010)

New Cubes:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Hexangular_Taper_Magic_Cube_Black-30859

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Quadrangular_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_Black-30858

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Tank_Diamond_Magic_Cube_Black-30857

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Millstone_Magic_Cube_Black-30856

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_3_Layer_Magic_Cube_Black-30854


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow, it was like 4 days shipping? thats insanly fast 

the guhong is amazing, and i bought this HS fisher cube which too is really good... the sticker on ths HS cube are amazing, they have liek a pearlesant look... lightake is ze best!


----------



## demma (Jul 14, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Si no entró al país no te la están revisando... Si pasaron 7 días desde que salió, calculale que en máximo 3 entra al país, recién ahi cuando llamás al correo te dan el número nacional, la página no te sirve hasta que entra y obtenés el número de seguimiento nacional.
> 
> Y hacete la cabeza de que te lo van a detener en la aduana... 100 dólares en cubos calculo que será cerca de 1kg... a mi me pararon una de 450gr... Te vas a tener que ir hasta Retiro y con suerte no pagás nada, pero conviene fraccionar los pedidos...
> Por curiosidad ... dónde vivís?
> ...



Si, estaba jodiendo que me lo estaban revisando en USA en realidad. Voy a esperar un par de días más, estoy siendo muy optimista porque sí, el envío es el gratis así que me había hecho la cabeza de esperar como un mes... pero como todo fue tan bien ya empiezo a impacientar.

La verdad no tenía ganas de fraccionar, traté de no pasarme de los $100 ($98.40) pero en la tarjeta me vinieron $102.40. Solo tengo rubik 3 y 4 y vcube 5 así que tenía ganas de probar varios 3 y algunos otros más. Espero queme descuenten los $25 de "crédito" que te dan todos los años y no me rompan la cabeza con los impuestos. Ya estoy mentalizado igual...

Vivo en Palomar, zona Oeste del Gran Bs. As., es bueno poder desahogarse en castellano y más con el tema de envíos al mismo destino. ¿Vos de donde sos? No quiero tirar offtopic igual.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> wow, it was like 4 days shipping? thats insanly fast
> 
> the guhong is amazing, and i bought this HS fisher cube which too is really good... the sticker on ths HS cube are amazing, they have liek a pearlesant look... lightake is ze best!



Thanks for your support.
Wish you can spead this news to other friends around you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 14, 2010)

demma said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > Si no entró al país no te la están revisando... Si pasaron 7 días desde que salió, calculale que en máximo 3 entra al país, recién ahi cuando llamás al correo te dan el número nacional, la página no te sirve hasta que entra y obtenés el número de seguimiento nacional.
> ...


Te mandé un PM...

Does anyone recommend a Sheet Magic in particular? I want to start trying them and they all look the same. I don't want to pay a lot, I just want a good quality-price relation.
Thanks.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

I have not received a confirmation of shipping on my order Q712100093 even though it has been 3 days since order confirmation. Can I get an update?


----------



## MightyGuy (Jul 14, 2010)

My Order Q712611522 was shipped on 12th June with the tracking code RB320379625HK. So I entered the code on the hongkongpost website, and then I was a bit scared, because there was written: "Destination - Australia". But I'm living in Austria, not in Australia. In my account at sold to, and shipped to is also written Austria, so there can't be the mistake. 
Please give me an update about my shipping.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2010)

Whyusosrs:
You can turn to our Customer Service for that:
[email protected].

MightyGuy:
We have the same problems before. Actually, your package will finally reach the destination. 
But you can also keep a close touchwith our Customer Service to
check the new updates:
[email protected]

Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 15, 2010)

Is it possible for LighTake to stock the AII-SV?
They are available at Cube4You and 9spuzzles.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Is it possible for LighTake to stock the AII-SV?
> They are available at Cube4You and 9spuzzles.



If you find them, will update on our site as soon as possible.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2010)

Not about Cubes, but it's a wonderful item that we had:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...ital_Camera_Mask_Blue_(1280x960_Pixels)-30862


Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jul 15, 2010)

Could you update the list with the bump cubes, YJ 4x4, and timer and stackmat?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2010)

theace said:


> Could you update the list with the bump cubes, YJ 4x4, and timer and stackmat?



OK， I will update the list tomorrow.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi:
I have added YJ, Timer, StackMat into our list.
Pleae take a look at the list.
Let me know if you have any questions.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 16, 2010)

New Promotion will start in 24 hours.
Please pay attention the sticky post.

Lightake.com


----------



## D4vd (Jul 16, 2010)

Could you please sell some type F blues  I can't find them anywhere


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi . i want to buy a sticker for my F II . which one is the best for my cube in lightake ? please send me a link


----------



## demma (Jul 16, 2010)

My package finally arrived my country. But it has to be checked by Customs.
I live in Argentina, South America and my order is:
QJ hollow, QJ Skewb, Lanlan super floppy, FII White (x2), FII Black (x2), A-V White, Lanlan 2x2x2, Magic 12-1, QJ Pyra, 3x3x7 C4U, Maru lube (x3).

*6/30/2010* Instant Order Received.
*7/1/2010* Collecting Products Now.
*7/3/2010* Package Shipped
*7/7/2010* Left Hong Kong for its destination (via Hong Hong Tracking website)
*7/14/2010* Landed here.

So... it took 15 days to get here with the free shipping, really nice!... now I've to wait the resolution of the Custom office.

I'll comment when the package arrives home.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2010)

D4vd said:


> Could you please sell some type F blues  I can't find them anywhere



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RUBIKS-SHENG-...aultDomain_0&hash=item2ead8244d3#ht_952wt_911


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just received my package 10 days after it left Hong Kong (17 days after I first placed the order). Three of the puzzles are great - however the 3x3x5 DIY kit is missing two of the center caps. Can you please send these to me ASAP? I can PM you the order number.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 16, 2010)

Would it be possible to carry http://cube2you.com/shop?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=594&category_id=12 in your store?

Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2010)

ninjabob7 said:


> I just received my package 10 days after it left Hong Kong (17 days after I first placed the order). Three of the puzzles are great - however the 3x3x5 DIY kit is missing two of the center caps. Can you please send these to me ASAP? I can PM you the order number.



Hi:
Sorry for the inconvenience that caused.
Please contact our Customer Service:
[email protected]


Lightake.com


----------



## D4vd (Jul 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> D4vd said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please sell some type F blues  I can't find them anywhere
> ...



Cheers dood, it even has free shipping ^^


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi:
Our new site version has launched right now.
Please enjoy your shopping here.
If you find some site bugs, please contact us:
[email protected]

Lightake.com


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

Uhm... I've lost my hardware for my GuHong, so I was wondering if I could buy just the screws, springs, and washers from you?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for making it possible to sort the items out by price


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 17, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible for LighTake to stock the AII-SV?
> ...



Um, do you mean If YOU find them? I'm not able to find products like these from wholesalers and such.. o.0

anyway, 
YAY for new site


----------



## Krag (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a GuHong cube from lightake yeasterday but it was missing an edge piece, can you please help me...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 17, 2010)

tres.60 said:


> I got a GuHong cube from lightake yeasterday but it was missing an edge piece, can you please help me...



contact customer service


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

YUSSS!!!
You have my cube in stock!

1 Transparent blue type C just ordered. 

Of course, this had to happen 2/3 days after I placed an order - that which had EMS on it. Enh, no EMS for this; hopefully it comes before Nats


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 17, 2010)

Why are your megaminxes, in terms of tile colours so different from these? Both are MF8, aren't they?


----------



## spillus (Jul 17, 2010)

How do I access my member area ? I didn't find any link on the new site.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2010)

spillus said:


> How do I access my member area ? I didn't find any link on the new site.



Hi:
You can go to this link for member area:
http://www.lightake.com/accounts/login.do

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the new website, you can sort items by price, really necessary, thanks.

Aha, the page number doesn't appear below the item list, you have to go to the top to go to page 2...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 17, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> I like the new website, you can sort items by price, really necessary, thanks.
> 
> Aha, the page number doesn't appear below the item list, you have to go to the top to go to page 2...



2 clicks insteads of 1 isn't that bad, i think


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Took a week to get my order processed. Now it has to be shipped.  slow processing is slow.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Uhm... I've lost my hardware for my GuHong, so I was wondering if I could buy just the screws, springs, and washers from you?



Can you answer my question please?


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 18, 2010)

M4rQu5 said:


> Joe Black said:
> 
> 
> > I like the new website, you can sort items by price, really necessary, thanks.
> ...


I know, I just let them know in order to improve the site.

Could someone give me the link of a nice SQ-1? I had one in mind but they told me isn't that good...


----------



## raodkill (Jul 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm... I've lost my hardware for my GuHong, so I was wondering if I could buy just the screws, springs, and washers from you?
> ...



mm y dont u just buy a set of screw springs core?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MHZ_Core___Screws___Springs_Set_(New)-29962

or

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Maru_Core___Screws___Springs_Set-30525


----------



## Shortey (Jul 18, 2010)

raodkill said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...



Because I don't want a hybrid. :fp


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...





Hi:

Hybrid is not always a good thing to go.
You can contact Customer Service to sort our your problem.
Maybe they can slove your problem.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Shortey (Jul 18, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > raodkill said:
> ...



I have tried, but I never get an answer. :confused:


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Morten said:
> ...




Today is our regular weekend.
So, you will get a solution tommorrow.
Sorry for any inconvenience.


Lightake.com


----------



## Soletta (Jul 18, 2010)

Lightake: Could you stock this product?

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140

Thanks in advance,


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 18, 2010)

Soletta said:


> Lightake: Could you stock this product?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140
> 
> Thanks in advance,



http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.30597
(Assembling isn't that hard.)


----------



## spillus (Jul 18, 2010)

I am unable to make an order because when I clic on "Checkout with Paypal" I get an error ! 
"Server Error in '/' Application.
Data is Null. This method or property cannot be called on Null values. .....etc.".


----------



## Winball (Jul 18, 2010)

Any coupon for the guhong?

And why are the Stackmat timers so expensive? It's twice the price from their homepage?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

Soletta said:


> Lightake: Could you stock this product?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=140
> 
> Thanks in advance,



Is this what you want?
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.GUHONG


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> I am unable to make an order because when I clic on "Checkout with Paypal" I get an error !
> "Server Error in '/' Application.
> Data is Null. This method or property cannot be called on Null values. .....etc.".



Hi:
The updated new site version may result in some site bugs.
Pleease give the screen shot which cauese the payment failure.
Thanks


Ligthake.com


----------



## spillus (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > I am unable to make an order because when I clic on "Checkout with Paypal" I get an error !
> ...


----------



## janelle (Jul 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...





I got that same error. For me it was because of a coupon. If you have Skype contact Emma and she'll probably be able to help you like she did with me


----------



## spillus (Jul 19, 2010)

janelle said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake.com said:
> ...



Thank you, but unfortunately I don't have skype ... I also used a coupon


----------



## janelle (Jul 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> janelle said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



Yeah, she said that the old coupons didn't work on the new site. If you can't create a skype you should just email them then. I believe she also answers the costumer service emails.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



Sorry, I can't download your file, please send me the screenshot .

Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake.com said:
> ...



I already emailed Emma one hour ago and attached 2 PDF files (my new order and the error page)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



Emma is off work right now.
She is about to reply you tomorrow.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone else think lightake is just amazing? Sure, sometimes he doesnt answer your questions right when you ask them, but if he sees them, he will. This last comment really made me just stop and read it again. I don't know if I've just been dealing with bad customer service reps, but these people actually care about what you want to say. You ask him to stock something, he says that he talked to his suppliers and they can. You say you were missing a piece in your order or a part is malformed, he sends you where to send an email. Don't think I've seen a negative comment about lightake in this thread yet (except, maybe, slow processing) But, this last comment was a double-look. 

Lightake, I dont know about the rest of the members here, but the free shipping+great customer service+constant updates on here about new products have won you my orders from now on if you have a product that I want.


----------



## Soletta (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Soletta said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake: Could you stock this product?
> ...



Yes is the same, but already assembled in a box package is not a DIY kit






Thanks,


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

I REALLY like the box it comes with. But I don't really care about pre-assembled or DIY. I just want the box >.>


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Does anyone else think lightake is just amazing? Sure, sometimes he doesnt answer your questions right when you ask them, but if he sees them, he will. This last comment really made me just stop and read it again. I don't know if I've just been dealing with bad customer service reps, but these people actually care about what you want to say. You ask him to stock something, he says that he talked to his suppliers and they can. You say you were missing a piece in your order or a part is malformed, he sends you where to send an email. Don't think I've seen a negative comment about lightake in this thread yet (except, maybe, slow processing) But, this last comment was a double-look.
> 
> Lightake, I dont know about the rest of the members here, but the free shipping+great customer service+constant updates on here about new products have won you my orders from now on if you have a product that I want.




Hi,Whyusosrs:
Thanks for the suggestions that will improve us a lot in the future.
There is no doubt that no 100% perfect deal.
Maybe slowing processing, not so fast shipping time, some defective items,
and so on.
What drives us in the e-commerce industry is the confidence and support that our customers give.
No perfect, but we take every strive to make it.
No matter what happened, we will try to offer our best here to serve you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I REALLY like the box it comes with. But I don't really care about pre-assembled or DIY. I just want the box >.>



Hi:Whyusosrs:
If you really like the box of GUHONG, we can offer you one as a free gift in your next order.
If do, you can contact me directly through PM.
Thanks
P.S But we only have DIY of GuHongs.

Lightake.com


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 19, 2010)

Soletta said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Soletta said:
> ...


i too would like you stock this item.

EDIT: could you please stock this item. http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=28


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> Soletta said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake.com said:
> ...



OK, we will try to assemble this to offer to you.
But a little expensive than DIYs, coz it cost more time to that.
Wish you can understand.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY like the box it comes with. But I don't really care about pre-assembled or DIY. I just want the box >.>
> ...



ha! amazing! 
Once I get paid for this week, I should be ordering a few cubes. I'll pm ya then.


----------



## spillus (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLY like the box it comes with. But I don't really care about pre-assembled or DIY. I just want the box >.>
> ...



In this video review (at 53 seconds) the GuHong DIY kit includes the box !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaoPbA158m0 (italian language)

Why your one doesn't include it ?


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Soletta said:
> ...


will it come with the box?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a DIY from lightake, but it hasn't come yet, so IDK if it comes with a box or not. In the item picture on lightake it doesn't show a box and in the item description it doesn't mention a box or anything.



> 3x3x3 DaYan GuHong Magic Cube DIY Kit Package Included
> 1 x Hard Plastic Pieces Set
> 1 x Central Axis
> 1 x Screw/Spring Set
> 1 x Color Sticker Set



EDIT: meant at spillus


----------



## oval30 (Jul 19, 2010)

the assembled version, like witeden's, would be nice


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 19, 2010)

just got this product 

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363

with a missing edge piece, can we arrange something to get me one?


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 20, 2010)

How long till you stock these http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-p-224.html ?
i will make a order as soon as you get these


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 20, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> How long till you stock these http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-p-224.html ?
> i will make a order as soon as you get these



mee too, ihave been waiting for so long cause i want to get all of my order at the same time


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Whyusosrs? said:
> ...



Ok, what you want is that we take every strive to make.
From now on, every GUHONG will be shipped with a beautiful BOX that you posted in the forum.
Thanks for all the support and trust.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> just got this product
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> 
> with a missing edge piece, can we arrange something to get me one?



Hi:
You can contact our Customer Service；
[email protected]

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > How long till you stock these http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-p-224.html ?
> ...



Atually, right now, we didn't get any news about the update of that product.
But, we will try our best to find it for you.
It need some time. Be patience, Guys.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > How long till you stock these http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-p-224.html ?
> ...



Please see the NEW ARRIVALS tomorrow.
It's collected in our sample's room.

It's estimated to update to our site today. Maybe you can see it tomorrow.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 20, 2010)

My orders seem to be moving along fairly swiftly.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Jul 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Does anyone have inerests on our campaign about Writing for Rewards?
> 
> Let me know if you guys do.
> 
> Lightake.com



When you say "Writing for Rewards" do you mean writing reviews for these puzzles and gaining LighTake Points? If that is the case, I am very interested and would be willing to write reviews for certain products.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Jul 20, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys could stock these puzzles:

YJ Glow in the Dark 6x6x6
http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/Product.asp?mywebitemid=2&MyWebCateId=106





YJ Glow in the Dark 7x7x7
http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/Product.asp?mywebitemid=2&MyWebCateId=107





Thank you LighTake for being so supportive and helpful to everyone in the cubing community. I really appreciate your online store and will definitely order from you guys again!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

Metroidam11 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have inerests on our campaign about Writing for Rewards?
> ...



Yes, our plan is that you write some reviews and make videos.
Then, tell me where you put them.
After our's check, you will be given some LT points.
If you do have interests, please PM me to offer more about you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

Metroidam11 said:


> I was wondering if you guys could stock these puzzles:
> 
> YJ Glow in the Dark 6x6x6
> http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/Product.asp?mywebitemid=2&MyWebCateId=106
> ...



Actually, we can't sell 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and cubes like this ones.
A company from Greece told us that they had the only right to sell them.
Sorry about the news.

Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jul 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Metroidam11 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if you guys could stock these puzzles:
> ...



Congratulations for your policy (Mr. Verdes thanks ...)


----------



## demma (Jul 20, 2010)

Can I see the total weigth of the package in my shopping cart?
Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2010)

demma said:


> Can I see the total weigth of the package in my shopping cart?
> Thanks!



I am afraid that you can't right now.


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jul 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Can I see the total weigth of the package in my shopping cart?
> ...



Ok, thanks for the answer. I know its not critial, but i think i will be a good featured to help dealing with Custom service and their restrictions.
Thanks!


----------



## spillus (Jul 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake.com said:
> ...



I solved, but I had to give up to the discount coupon  paypal payment worked fine only without it !


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 20, 2010)

One small comment/suggestion...while a lot of the products come with minimal packaging, there are some that don't (http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x2_DS_Screw_Spring_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24879 for example). Would it be possible to have the option reduced packaging (such as nothing more than a little plastic bag)? I ask this as it would help reduce the size and weight of shipments, as well as offer some convenience (as I demonstrated in my review video, clamshell packaging requires tools to open it, and I accidentally stabbed the product with the knife), as well as reduce the amount of waste (the plastic in clamshell packaging is often difficult to recycle).


----------



## Kurbitur (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear Lightake

One tip that could be helpful is to show a edge and a corner piece from every cube in the picture description, know what im meaning?

Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> One small comment/suggestion...while a lot of the products come with minimal packaging, there are some that don't (http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x2_DS_Screw_Spring_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-24879 for example). Would it be possible to have the option reduced packaging (such as nothing more than a little plastic bag)? I ask this as it would help reduce the size and weight of shipments, as well as offer some convenience (as I demonstrated in my review video, clamshell packaging requires tools to open it, and I accidentally stabbed the product with the knife), as well as reduce the amount of waste (the plastic in clamshell packaging is often difficult to recycle).



Hi:
Thanks for your great advise in packing.
Actually, all original packing of our items are designed by our suppliers.
When all of them come to our warehouse, after check the QTY and quality, they will be arranged in some certain area of our warehouse. After that, we pack them to ship.
Refer to your point, if we remove some of the packing, then we need to spend much more time in it which is so important for packing and shipping.
Right now, we much prefer to take this time to QC and make shipping process much faster.
Anyway, we will also take you suggestion into consideration. After some time in the future, implement them in the process.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Dear Lightake
> 
> One tip that could be helpful is to show a edge and a corner piece from every cube in the picture description, know what im meaning?
> 
> Thanks



We will try it to see if it is ok for all of you.



Lightake.com


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 21, 2010)

I ordered 4 diansheng puzzles on Friday, getting shipped out today. Thanks for the fast processing.


----------



## demma (Jul 21, 2010)

I recived my order today and I have some complains:
+ 2 of 3 bottles of maru lube were empty and the bag full of it.
+ One white FII came whitout the green stickers (the box was closed with the nilyon bag so I think is not LT fault, but I still haven't them).
+ The C4U 3x3x7 came with the blue stickers put in the green position and vice versa (I dont know if its C4U mistake or if you asemble it).

The rest of the order: hollow, skewb, LL2x2, FII (x3), 12-1 magic, LL 1x1x3, QJ Pyra were ok. I have a A-V but i didnt assembled yet but I checked and I have all the pieces.

I will contact customer services to talk about this things but I think is good to share this experiences. BTW, I trust LT will solve my problems and I will continue supporting the site.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

demma said:


> I recived my order today and I have some complains:
> + 2 of 3 bottles of maru lube were empty and the bag full of it.
> + One white FII came whitout the green stickers (the box was closed with the nilyon bag so I think is not LT fault, but I still haven't them).
> + The C4U 3x3x7 came with the blue stickers put in the green position and vice versa (I dont know if its C4U mistake or if you asemble it).
> ...



Sorry for any inconvenience.
We will try our best to solve this problem.
Thanks for the understanding.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi:
I made some updates in our promotion page:
http://www.lightake.com/promotion.do/type.promotion

Any interests in that? That will be limited stock for the items in promotion.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Interchangeble_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-31015
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-31009
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Nacarat-31010
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Red-31011
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Yellow-31012
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Blue-31013
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Porcelain_White-31014
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Interchangeble_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black-31016


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm really tempted to order from you sooner or later. You got a great stock and it's really good you got free shipping. Just wondering though what currency the price is in because I'm from Australia and most international companies are in US$. If it in us$ can you add a feature like what cube4you do to change the currency to the right one.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> I'm really tempted to order from you sooner or later. You got a great stock and it's really good you got free shipping. Just wondering though what currency the price is in because I'm from Australia and most international companies are in US$. If it in us$ can you add a feature like what cube4you do to change the currency to the right one.



We just offer you US dollars currency.
Atually, no more function refering the currancy will be added to our site.
Wish you can enjoy shopping here.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## taiga (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have a question.

Are this cubes same?

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_SE_DIY_Magic_Cube_2n_Gen_White-29961

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.27102


----------



## choza244 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Items:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Interchangeble_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-31015
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-31009
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Nacarat-31010
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 21, 2010)

taiga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...



No they are not. The DIY kit is apparently a knockoff of a knock-off, whilst the other one is a F-II.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 21, 2010)

My timeline: 

order dropped - July 8th (Thursday)
order processed - July 9th (Friday)
order sent to HK post office - July 12th (Monday)
order left Hong Kong - July 15th (Monday)
order arrived in Canada - July 18th (Sunday)
order cleared customs and received - July 20th (today, Wednesday).

Less than two weeks. Thank you, Lightake! Test driving the Type F2 (black), liking it so far. Will assemble the DaYan Guhongs tonight or tomorrow, post videos.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm pissed.

Waited 2 weeks for my http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597 (Dayan Guhong) to arrive.

Not only am I missing half an edge piece, the core wasn't even packaged. I'll also point out I got one too many centre caps.







I appreciate how Lightake offer low prices to the community and I'm not posting this to flame them at all, it's just awareness.

I'll also be e-mailing lightake - I'm just very disappointed because this probably means I'll have to wait another 2 weeks just for two pieces.


----------



## spillus (Jul 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lightake
> ...



+1


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 21, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> I'm pissed.
> 
> Not only am I missing half an edge piece, the core wasn't even packaged. I'll also point out I got one too many centre caps.


This post is indeed disappointing - I hope my orders don't come in like this!


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 21, 2010)

most orders usually take 1-2 weeks to arrive, am i right?


----------



## spillus (Jul 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Items:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Interchangeble_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-31015
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-31009
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Nacarat-31010
> ...



The C4U's costs 20% more than the C4U shop ! Mhmmmm ...


----------



## spillus (Jul 21, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Crosshash said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pissed.
> ...



They must improve quality check; I got 4 orders of DIY kits with missing edge, caps, core, spring and even stickers ...


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 21, 2010)

spillus said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Crosshash said:
> ...



Man that sucks. I can understand maybe the odd missing edge piece but missing the core?!


----------



## demma (Jul 21, 2010)

spillus said:


> The C4U's costs 20% more than the C4U shop ! Mhmmmm ...



I dont have time to make different combinations, but that 20% more is still cheaper than C4U because of the free shipping (to my country).
I try tu put 10 cubes (the same) and LT makes you a discount for quantity and C4U dont.

Its just a test and im not defending LT, I had minor problems with my order too and Im still waiting a solution.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

demma said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > The C4U's costs 20% more than the C4U shop ! Mhmmmm ...
> ...


Mis-quote, for future reference ^^

I shall let you all know just how fast EMS shipping is, as I've placed an order with such, and got the tracking number today. I'm interested in seeing the difference in time.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 22, 2010)

A lot of DIYs come with extra parts, in case you lose one or something. My DaYan GuHong came with an extra edge piece, and my C4U 3x3x4 DIY came with an extra edge cap, screw, and spring. It's not that weird, it's kind of nice.


----------



## demma (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont know what this mean: "Mis-quote, for future reference ^^". My english is horrible (anything new).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

demma said:


> I dont know what this mean: "Mis-quote, for future reference ^^". My english is horrible (anything new).


That was saying "I didn't say that. You accidentally quoted me with that statement."


----------



## demma (Jul 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know what this mean: "Mis-quote, for future reference ^^". My english is horrible (anything new).
> ...



Now I undestand, sorry Stachuk1992, I edited the post.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 22, 2010)

demma said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...


That's fine. I was just noting that for people that would view it later.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

A For all Cubes
Discount: 1%
Code:LIGHTAKECUBES
Starting Date: 22nd July, 2010
Expire Date: 28th July, 2010

Discount go alive.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

*SKU30344 The packing problem*

30344:Maru Magic Cube Care Tool
Packing problem

Hi:
These days, we have received some complaints about the packing problem of
30344. After arrival, some of them are empty and spread to the whole package and make the package so dirty.

We checked this situation and arrange a new kind of packing for 30344.
From now on, all 30344 will be shipped in a small plastic packing first.
Wish you can undertand.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Jul 22, 2010)

hey lightake I'm thinking about ordering a DaYan GuHong, but in the last pages i have seen that almost all the people that ordered this cube received them with missing pieces, so i want to know if this will happen again or is there a solution because i really want this cube but i don't want to receive a bag with some missing pieces specially because the shipping to my country always takes more than a month, i hope you answer. thanks in advance


----------



## ottothedog (Jul 22, 2010)

what type of tiles does the mhz tile cube have (according to cube4you) bright or textured


----------



## gon (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189

Is this the second version of the MF8 megaminx?


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> A For all Cubes
> Discount: 1%
> Code:LIGHTAKECUBES
> Starting Date: 22nd July, 2010
> ...



With the discount its is only 1% off. For most puzzles it is not even 10c off the normal price. Can you raise it a bit.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi:
We are preparing a special promotion. Simply speaking,
we take one of our cubes, set a very attractive price here, then find one 
day or several hours in some day to promote.
What do you think of that ?


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > A For all Cubes
> ...



Atually, with the competitive price and service. Our profit is limited.
But we still offer some percent off in order to get your support and trust in return.
Wish you can understand.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## gon (Jul 22, 2010)

gon said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
> 
> Is this the second version of the MF8 megaminx?


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are preparing a special promotion. Simply speaking,
> we take one of our cubes, set a very attractive price here, then find one
> day or several hours in some day to promote.
> ...


Special promotions are always nice! 

One suggestion though, if you would do so, I recommend to promote it for 24 hours, giving everyone the chance to benefit from your promotion. You have customers from all over the world, in different time zones, so some might miss the promotion if it would only be available for some hours...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

gon said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
> ...



Sorry for the late reply.
Yes, it's the second version.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...




We also think 24-hour promotion is much better.
Preparing right now.


Lightake.com


----------



## Winball (Jul 22, 2010)

The coupong LIGHTAKEOGSREF
does not work for http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_Glow_In_The_Dark_Timer_-30919


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 22, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Kurbitur said:
> ...


+2
Would be nice...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

Winball said:


> The coupong LIGHTAKEOGSREF
> does not work for http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_Glow_In_The_Dark_Timer_-30919



Sorry, discount is over.
You can refer to plan A.

Thanks.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_White-31026
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025


----------



## demma (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_White-31026
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025



Is this the DaYan GuHong that a lot of user are buying, but aseembled?

Another question: I put some cubes in the wishlit and now they are gone, I think the wishlist dosent depend on the session (wich Cart does), am I wrong?


----------



## Winball (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Winball said:
> 
> 
> > The coupong LIGHTAKEOGSREF
> ...



But but but ... :confused:


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 22, 2010)

guys. Stop complaining about the 1% off. Lightake makes barely any money as it is because they sell their products for so cheap.


----------



## spillus (Jul 22, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> A lot of DIYs come with extra parts, in case you lose one or something. My DaYan GuHong came with an extra edge piece, and my C4U 3x3x4 DIY came with an extra edge cap, screw, and spring. It's not that weird, it's kind of nice.



You are very lucky !
I got 4 by 5 puzzles with missing parts !!! Regularly shipped with the following order


----------



## spillus (Jul 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are preparing a special promotion. Simply speaking,
> we take one of our cubes, set a very attractive price here, then find one
> day or several hours in some day to promote.
> ...



Could you arrange bundle of puzzles (sets) ? For example black and white version of the same type, 2-3-4 similar puzzles, 2-3-4 puzzles of the same brand, etc.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 22, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey lightake I'm thinking about ordering a DaYan GuHong, but in the last pages i have seen that almost all the people that ordered this cube received them with missing pieces, so i want to know if this will happen again or is there a solution because i really want this cube but i don't want to receive a bag with some missing pieces specially because the shipping to my country always takes more than a month, i hope you answer.



Thanks in advance


----------



## Soletta (Jul 22, 2010)

choza244 said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > hey lightake I'm thinking about ordering a DaYan GuHong, but in the last pages i have seen that almost all the people that ordered this cube received them with missing pieces, so i want to know if this will happen again or is there a solution because i really want this cube but i don't want to receive a bag with some missing pieces specially because the shipping to my country always takes more than a month, i hope you answer.
> ...



But now you can order this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025.

Regards!


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 22, 2010)

Soletta said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > choza244 said:
> ...



Wow, Lightake trolled me good.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2010)

choza244 said:


> choza244 said:
> 
> 
> > hey lightake I'm thinking about ordering a DaYan GuHong, but in the last pages i have seen that almost all the people that ordered this cube received them with missing pieces, so i want to know if this will happen again or is there a solution because i really want this cube but i don't want to receive a bag with some missing pieces specially because the shipping to my country always takes more than a month, i hope you answer.
> ...



We have talked to our suppliers about the missing pieces problem.
They said that they will take care more about the DIY. 
But actually, we can't make a 100% perfect.
Wish you can understand.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2010)

B For New Items
31026
31025 
Discount: 5%
Code:LIGHTAKEBDXV
Starting Date: 24th July, 2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date: 28th July, 2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 23, 2010)

Is lightake the same as popbuying. They both have the same lay out.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 23, 2010)

yes


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 23, 2010)

lightake has the paypal option though


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Is lightake the same as popbuying. They both have the same lay out.



Forget about other sites.
Lightake.com will be the only main site to serve for you.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2010)

New Cube:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Blue-31097


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 23, 2010)

oohhh blue maru 4x4


----------



## Shortey (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I speak for everyone when I say: Oh gawd a blue Maru 4x4...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2010)

Morten said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say: Oh gawd a blue Maru 4x4...



You can spread this new as quikly as possible.






Lightake.com


----------



## Winball (Jul 23, 2010)

I would want better videoreviews for lightake. The videos does not give us any information about how the cubes performes.Do som finger-tricks,algs and cornercutting!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 23, 2010)

How many Blue Maru 4x4x4s do you have in stock? I'm just wondering, I only want to buy one


----------



## Chance (Jul 23, 2010)

Winball said:


> I would want better videoreviews for lightake. The videos does not give us any information about how the cubes performes.Do som finger-tricks,algs and cornercutting!



+1

All that the videos show is turning one layer, but not mixing it up. On the shape shifting puzzles, it doesn't even show that they change shapes. It just turns one layer, turns it back, then repeats on another side.

----------------------------------------------

My order should be getting to my house any day now. It has taken a month, so hopefully no pieces are missing. It would have been faster by 10 days, but there was a delay from the products being out of stock.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jul 23, 2010)

You guys do realize that just because they sell cubes doesn't mean they actually solve them. Theyre just showcasing the cubes for you.


----------



## Chance (Jul 23, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You guys do realize that just because they sell cubes doesn't mean they actually solve them. Theyre just showcasing the cubes for you.



I know. But just turning one layer and not showing it can shape shift isn't a very good review.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lightake: I've made a couple reviews for you, and I'll be uploading them to my blog soon. Maybe you could use them?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

Winball said:


> I would want better videoreviews for lightake. The videos does not give us any information about how the cubes performes.Do som finger-tricks,algs and cornercutting!



Currently, our video-maker can't make that like you said.
But, we try to contact some professional who maybe can do this for us.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> How many Blue Maru 4x4x4s do you have in stock? I'm just wondering, I only want to buy one



Enough stock right now for the new arrivals.
Enjoying your shopping.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You guys do realize that just because they sell cubes doesn't mean they actually solve them. Theyre just showcasing the cubes for you.



Yes, the reality is that we maybe professinal in one or twn cubes, but not all the cubes.
Actually, we will try it to make it more attractive for people to look at.
Just need some time.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Lightake: I've made a couple reviews for you, and I'll be uploading them to my blog soon. Maybe you could use them?



Thanks Cubekid10:
You can contact me through PM first to talk about your reviews in your blog.
Thanks



Lightake.com


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 24, 2010)

could you please stock this cube? http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161


----------



## splinteh (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi lightake, could you please stock this soon. 

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/943956

It is the Dayan II cube. You have the original Dayan Cube on your website But I want the Dayan II. Thanks
I a planning to buy lots of things together soon and don't want to wait long.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi:
New cubes are on the way to updating.
Much surprises for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 24, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> could you please stock this cube? http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161



I second this.


----------



## Winball (Jul 24, 2010)

I have ordered for a total of 94.50$ but I have no points?

Edit: They do not arrive before 2 months.


----------



## GermanCube (Jul 24, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > could you please stock this cube? http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161
> ...



I'd also love to buy one!

Besides I wanted to say that you are doing a great job right now!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2010)

New Cube Updated:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Nacarat-31109
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_Red-31110
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Green-31106
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Blue-31107
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Yellow-31108


----------



## oval30 (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome, lightake is truly the best site for cubes


----------



## Chance (Jul 24, 2010)

> We attempted to deliver your item at 12:29 PM on July 24, 2010 in ********, TX 760** and a notice was left. You may pick up the item at the Post Office indicated on the notice, go to www.usps.com/redelivery, or call 800-ASK-USPS to arrange for redelivery. If this item is unclaimed after 30 days then it will be returned to the sender.



I woke up 5 minutes later. :fp

Looks like I will be making a trip to the Post Office on Monday.


----------



## demma (Jul 24, 2010)

I dont know if your are doing some backup activity of the database but my wishlist changes all the time. Somedays I have the last one, somadays and old one... I loose and find my items everyday.
BTW: thanks for ofering such a great collection of cubes and with free shipping, its amazing.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually, We maybe will arrange a specific promotion just for 
GUHONG cubes.

Lightake.com


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 25, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Actually, We maybe will arrange a specific promotion just for
> GUHONG cubes.
> 
> Lightake.com



DO IT!


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 25, 2010)

What the difference between http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25570 and http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25571 besides the colour.


----------



## Winball (Jul 25, 2010)

Colored GuHong:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167


----------



## Chance (Jul 25, 2010)

I will try to make a video when I get my order from the Post Office tomorrow. My camera doesn't record voices very well, so no guarantee it will be good.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh you're kidding me, lightake start stocking up on blue and pink type F-Is after I ordered just one or two days ago 

Is it probably too late to change an item in my order from a 3x3x3 Sheng En Magic Cube Gen 1st white to a 3x3x3 Sheng En Magic Cube Gen 1st pink?


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 25, 2010)

My wishlist is empty although I've added some items a couple of days ago (added on a different pc though, but that shouldn't matter). Bug?


----------



## bobso2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow it's amazing my order arrived in the netherlands in 8 days!

The maru 4x4 is amazing and the guhong is also extraordinary amazing with a drop of maru lube

Great service! Keep it going! 

Thanks!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> cuberkid10 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake: I've made a couple reviews for you, and I'll be uploading them to my blog soon. Maybe you could use them?
> ...



Ive PM'd you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh you're kidding me, lightake start stocking up on blue and pink type F-Is after I ordered just one or two days ago
> 
> Is it probably too late to change an item in my order from a 3x3x3 Sheng En Magic Cube Gen 1st white to a 3x3x3 Sheng En Magic Cube Gen 1st pink?



Sorry for that.
But, I think, after your order received, you will much want to 
order again. At that time, you can get what you want.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> My wishlist is empty although I've added some items a couple of days ago (added on a different pc though, but that shouldn't matter). Bug?



Hey:
If you have any problems in using our site, pelase
email our Customer Service:
[email protected]

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 26, 2010)

C For All GuHong Cubes in Lightake.com
SKU:31167 31109 31110 31026 31105 31106 31107
31108 31025 31009 31010 31011 31012 31012
31014 30363 30597
Discount: 2%
Code:LIGHTAKEGUHONG
Starting Date: 29th July, 2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date: 8th August, 2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the one side of this new Guhong cube black instead of white, or do you have both.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## spillus (Jul 26, 2010)

I got both black and white GuHong DIY Kits from LT. The black one has a corner piece with a mould flaw plus others minor defects. The pieces have too sharp edges. I need a new corner piece.
In my opinion the plastic DaYan uses is not of a good quality (compared, i.e, with the C4Y, Maru, MF8, ecc.).


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 26, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> Is the one side of this new Guhong cube black instead of white, or do you have both.
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> 
> Thanks !!!!!



Theres a picture of it showing a black side. And there are no options on lightake... just seperate items.


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 27, 2010)

spillus said:


> I got both black and white GuHong DIY Kits from LT. The black one has a corner piece with a mould flaw plus others minor defects. The pieces have too sharp edges. I need a new corner piece.
> In my opinion the plastic DaYan uses is not of a good quality (compared, i.e, with the C4Y, Maru, MF8, ecc.).



I really think whoever is manufacturing the Dayans really needs a good kick up the arse. There's been quite a few problems - missing parts, flawed parts. Pardon the pun but it seems Lightake are _picking up the pieces_


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 27, 2010)

I know that you have this: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167

but do you have the same cube with a white side instead of black like this: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167 
and if not, any idea if you will have it soon?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> I know that you have this: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> 
> but do you have the same cube with a white side instead of black like this: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> and if not, any idea if you will have it soon?



We will contact our suppliers for that.
If it is ok, we will update them to our site as quikly as possible.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2010)

For the missing parts and not-so-good parts.
We are so sorry for any inconvenience.
Refer to the point, we have contacted our suppliers to
try best to provide the best items they have.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Werner (Jul 27, 2010)

I have placed my order now, and it says 



> 7/18/2010 2:11:13 AM
> Instant Order Received Order has been received.
> Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
> 
> ...



I live in norway, how long would it take approc to get my package?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2010)

EMS timing:
Paid for on July 18th.
Payment received on July 19th.
Package sent on July 21st.
Received on July 27th.

Basically, 9 days from payment. I like this.

Unfortunately, I sent it to my mom's house in anticipation that it may come late, and I'll be there for a while starting Friday. Because of this, I can't yet tell you how the products are. (I'm worried about maru lube and the GuHong)

Very fast shipping time, but that's to be expected with EMS. 


Am pleased so far - I shall see on Friday how everything is.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 27, 2010)

Got my package today. My maru lube was in perfect condition, unlike others who say its spilled everywhere. I'm loving my guhong and the lanlan 2x2. Thanks for the products, lightake.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 27, 2010)

I also received the lanlan 2x2 today, smoooooth.


----------



## Zarlor (Jul 27, 2010)

*GuHong malformed edge.*



spillus said:


> I got both black and white GuHong DIY Kits from LT. The black one has a corner piece with a mould flaw plus others minor defects. The pieces have too sharp edges. I need a new corner piece.
> In my opinion the plastic DaYan uses is not of a good quality (compared, i.e, with the C4Y, Maru, MF8, ecc.).



I had he same issue as you in that I had one corner piece which was about 3x worse that the mould flaw you took a picture of. Lightake had only shipped me half of my order, so they included another corner when they shipped my the rest of my order. I told them I could just stick a piece of styrofoam in the corner hole and cover it up with a cubesmith tile, but Emma said she'd have none of that and that she'd have the warehouse ship me another piece. Lightake takes care of their customers! I'll buy again soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2010)

We will take every strive to be the perfect position.
Your advise, together with trust and support, is so important to us.
Thanks.


Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jul 28, 2010)

I placed and paid, my last order on July 20th (Q720122052), the status is "collecting products now" (updated on 21th !). Today is July 28th ..... mhmmm, not very fast indeed.


----------



## taiga (Jul 28, 2010)

spillus said:


> I placed and paid, my last order on July 20th (Q720122052), the status is "collecting products now" (updated on 21th !). Today is July 28th ..... mhmmm, not very fast indeed.



My order was only F-II and Type A-V...They are the most popular cubes...
The same status: "collecting products now" 
(Q726207971) But my order time was 26th July. So I am lucky than you...
Interesting...


----------



## Nestor (Jul 28, 2010)

How can I contact Popbuying staff?

I believe that Lighttake and Popbuying are partners? I placed an order of 108 dollars on Popbuying, the money was sustracted from my bank account but the order was never placed and so far no one replies to my inquiries over at their site.

PopBuyingJack are you there?

Anyone know how to get in touch with them other that calling them?

Just in case, feel free to email me at nestorsanchez3d @ gmail.com


----------



## spillus (Jul 28, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> How can I contact Popbuying staff?
> 
> I believe that Lighttake and Popbuying are partners? I placed an order of 108 dollars on Popbuying, the money was sustracted from my bank account but the order was never placed and so far no one replies to my inquiries over at their site.
> 
> ...



Try to contact Emma at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Nestor (Jul 29, 2010)

spillus said:


> UnAbusador said:
> 
> 
> > How can I contact Popbuying staff?
> ...



Thanks  but Rose from popbuying has just confirmed my order.. some glitch in the system prevented me from seeing it placed. I'm anxious to try the cubes I ordered, specially the DaYan GuHong.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to buy a GuHong (DIY). But I'm afraid they will not ship all the pieces correctly. Even if I go to customer service, I'll have to wait again. I cannot wait because I'm going on vacation soon. Should I buy from speedcubeshop? Anyone? 

Also, lightake, can I buy this 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025

instead buy non stickered? Many Thanks


----------



## spillus (Jul 30, 2010)

splinteh said:


> I want to buy a GuHong (DIY). But I'm afraid they will not ship all the pieces correctly. Even if I go to customer service, I'll have to wait again. I cannot wait because I'm going on vacation soon. Should I buy from speedcubeshop? Anyone?
> 
> Also, lightake, can I buy this
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025
> ...



I am not sure 100%, but the picture showed is not of the real "GuHong" (the GuHong has very sharp edges (potentially dangerous for the fingers).


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2010)

spillus said:


> I placed and paid, my last order on July 20th (Q720122052), the status is "collecting products now" (updated on 21th !). Today is July 28th ..... mhmmm, not very fast indeed.



Your order had been shipped:
7/29/2010 3:02:45 PM Package Shipped RB320392848HK [Tracking # Added: RB320392848HK 
Sorry for any incovenience.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2010)

taiga said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > I placed and paid, my last order on July 20th (Q720122052), the status is "collecting products now" (updated on 21th !). Today is July 28th ..... mhmmm, not very fast indeed.
> ...



Your order also had been shipped:
7/29/2010 3:18:46 PM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: RB320374362HK ] 


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> How can I contact Popbuying staff?
> 
> I believe that Lighttake and Popbuying are partners? I placed an order of 108 dollars on Popbuying, the money was sustracted from my bank account but the order was never placed and so far no one replies to my inquiries over at their site.
> 
> ...



You can go to :
support.popbuying.com


----------



## gon (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got my first order, and it only took seven days to get here in California. Thanks Lightake!


----------



## spillus (Jul 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > I placed and paid, my last order on July 20th (Q720122052), the status is "collecting products now" (updated on 21th !). Today is July 28th ..... mhmmm, not very fast indeed.
> ...



Thanks, I got the email too. I hope the warehouse added the spare "GuHong" corner part that showed flaws.


----------



## spillus (Jul 30, 2010)

To LT: can you stock this cubes in the future ? They Seems to be interesting.

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/products.asp?id=146
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/products.asp?id=147


----------



## taiga (Jul 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> taiga said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...



Thank you sir.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2010)

spillus said:


> To LT: can you stock this cubes in the future ? They Seems to be interesting.
> 
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/products.asp?id=146
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/products.asp?id=147



Please take a look at this two links；
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_ShengShou_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_Black_-29190
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_ShengShou_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_White_-29192

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_MODAO_Magic_Cube_Black_-31272
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_MODUN_Magic_Cube_Black_-31271

Lightake.com


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you think you could stock the DS face-turning octahedron (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Octahedron_Magic_Cube_White_-30631) in black? Thanks


----------



## Wii (Jul 30, 2010)

this? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5977165389


----------



## janelle (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got my package like an hour ago. 
7/19/2010 3:47:31 PM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
7/19/2010 3:47:31 PM	Update Information couponforcustomer
7/19/2010 3:54:39 PM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
7/20/2010 8:45:31 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
7/22/2010 3:10:35 PM	Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: ]

Shipping
Detailed Results:

Arrival at Unit, July 29, 2010, 6:41 pm, 
Foreign International Dispatch, July 26, 2010, 2:57 pm, HONG KONG AIR MAIL CENTRE, HONG KONG
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Foreign Acceptance, July 24, 2010, 4:32 pm, HONG KONG

So about 11 days total. Pretty quick. Faster than my popbuying orders. Thanks Lightake


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2010)

B Discount for All
Discount: 2%
Code:LIGHTAKECUBES
Starting Date:07/31/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/08/2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you think that you could stock this? http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> Do you think you could stock the DS face-turning octahedron (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Octahedron_Magic_Cube_White_-30631) in black? Thanks



You need to wait some time to confirm.
We wil keep you informed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2010)

Wii said:


> this? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5977165389



From our suppliers, we have no this kind of cubes.
Sorry.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> Do you think that you could stock this? http://lubixcube.com/Lubix_Cube/Purchase.html



Sorry for that.
We can't stock this right now.


Lightake.com


----------



## mr6768 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi lightake . is this the link to the famous Dayan Gohung ? 
and also don't you stock Cubesmith's stickers ? . i need one of it's little sized for my F II . For some reason i only can buy from Lightake.


----------



## Wii (Jul 31, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> Hi lightake . is this the link to the famous Dayan Gohung ?
> and also don't you stock Cubesmith's stickers ? . i need one of it's little sized for my F II . For some reason i only can buy from Lightake.



Lightake has a Search Function. Use it.

http://lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.guhong


----------



## CubeNoobie (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol.

I placed my order 5 days ago and the products (Guhong black DIY) is still not collected ! Whats up?


----------



## Werner (Jul 31, 2010)

I see you have 

6 Color GuHong black, but will you also have 6 Color Guhong white ?

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161


----------



## theace (Jul 31, 2010)

this is unusual. I sent both you and emma a mail and you haven't really responded. You guys usually respond within a day. What's up?


----------



## Crosshash (Jul 31, 2010)

theace said:


> this is unusual. I sent both you and emma a mail and you haven't really responded. You guys usually respond within a day. What's up?



It's the weekend. Emma's day off


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you reckon that you could get ShengEn type B cube. I can't fine any website that sell those.


----------



## theace (Aug 1, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> It's the weekend. Emma's day off



oh. Yeah


----------



## theace (Aug 1, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> It's the weekend. Emma's day off



oh. Yeah


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 2, 2010)

CubeNoobie said:


> Lol.
> 
> I placed my order 5 days ago and the products (Guhong black DIY) is still not collected ! Whats up?



Hey, you can contact our
Customer Service to check what's going on with your order.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Winball (Aug 2, 2010)

Current points :-4

?


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 2, 2010)

Winball said:


> Current points :-4
> 
> ?



the exact same thing happened to me


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 2, 2010)

Dito...


----------



## Rubikscuber123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does lightake sale f2's if so what is it called on the sit or what's the sku


----------



## Winball (Aug 2, 2010)

Rubikscuber123 said:


> Does lightake sale f2's if so what is it called on the sit or what's the sku



Check the first post in this thread


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 3, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Winball said:
> 
> 
> > Current points :-4
> ...



Please turn to our Customer Service for help.
Thanks



Lightake.com


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 3, 2010)

does lightake have a Tiled MF8 Megaminx ver 2 ?
if there is , please give me a link


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> does lightake have a Tiled MF8 Megaminx ver 2 ?
> if there is , please give me a link



Hey:
You can turn to this link:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.146


Lightake.com


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 4, 2010)

does this fit into an ipod? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8828MP_Powerful_Bass_On_Ear_Stereo_Earphone-30972


----------



## demma (Aug 4, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> does this fit into an ipod? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8828MP_Powerful_Bass_On_Ear_Stereo_Earphone-30972



I don't think this is the place to ask that, but yes, it fit.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2010)

Why this forum is not so hot like before?
Because of the vacation?


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lightake, Can you get the type b cube. I want to make a hybrid with it. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-B#Type-B


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 4, 2010)

Lightake, an order of mine has been on status "collecting products now" for more than a week. I assume one (or more) item is out of stock. Can't the other items be shipped separately?



On the other hand, kudos to lightake for the fast delivery of another order:


> 7/27/2010 2:56:08 AM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
> 7/27/2010 2:56:55 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
> 7/27/2010 8:58:19 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
> 7/27/2010 3:23:41 PM	Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: NOTRACKNUMBER ]
> 8/03/2010 Package delivered!


Processed and shipped on the same day I placed the order and arrived in a week (to Europe), not bad at all.

Keep up the good work. 



edit: I was surprised though, the Maru lube bottle is so small, didn't expect that...


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Lightake, Can you get the type b cube. I want to make a hybrid with it. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-B#Type-B



You can take a look at this link:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.152


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Lightake, an order of mine has been on status "collecting products now" for more than a week. I assume one (or more) item is out of stock. Can't the other items be shipped separately?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your order processed a little slow, you can tell me your order number or tell our Customer Service directly.
We will see what's going on.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 4, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Lightake, Can you get the type b cube. I want to make a hybrid with it. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-B#Type-B



Type B cubies with rubiks diy core?


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 4, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Mephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake, an order of mine has been on status "collecting products now" for more than a week. I assume one (or more) item is out of stock. Can't the other items be shipped separately?
> ...



Order number: Q727224864
Thanks


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake, Can you get the type b cube. I want to make a hybrid with it. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-B#Type-B
> ...



They are type c not type b


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> mr6768 said:
> 
> 
> > does lightake have a Tiled MF8 Megaminx ver 2 ?
> ...



i don't think there is a tiled one in that category !


----------



## taiga (Aug 4, 2010)

My order arrived.
5 days...(I went to post office)
From HK to Turkey...
Good...
I and my son like so much F-II and A-V...
They are big different than Rubik JSK cube.
Thanks Lightake.
I will order new cubes tonight...(Megaminx and 4x4)


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 4, 2010)

I checked my order today and it said technical problem, add EMS manually. I dont know how to add it manually, but I hope that it will be sendt with EMS cause I need the cubes before Oslo open. Oslo open starts the 21st August. The ordernumber is Q84146319.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> I checked my order today and it said technical problem, add EMS manually. I dont know how to add it manually, but I hope that it will be sendt with EMS cause I need the cubes before Oslo open. Oslo open starts the 21st August. The ordernumber is Q84146319.



I have arranged one of our staff to follow your problem.
She will contact you, please check your email.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## skeevs (Aug 5, 2010)

Just received my package with the "3x3x3 DaYan GuHong Color Magic Cube".

Only gripe I have about this particular cube is that there's quite some deep visible & light scratches on the surfaces. On the blue & green it's quite obvious. The black, orange surface looks fine tho.

I'm not sure if this issue is also visible on the other colored GuHongs?


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 6, 2010)

SpUtnikCub3r said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake, Can you get the type b cube. I want to make a hybrid with it. http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Type-B#Type-B
> ...



Yep, They sound like a very good hybrid because Erik use it. With the type b couldn't they just make the core better some how and then it will probably be up there with the Av and Fii.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> SpUtnikCub3r said:
> 
> 
> > hic0057 said:
> ...



He doesn't use it anymore. Just get an A5, an F2, or the Dayan Guhong.
Top 3 most _popular_ cubes.


----------



## shadowz28 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lightake.com, Can I request C4U transparent Interchangale Tile Cube 3x3x3?thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2010)

shadowz28 said:


> Lightake.com, Can I request C4U transparent Interchangale Tile Cube 3x3x3?thanks



It will be really appreciated that if you can 
post the picture or link of what you want.


Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x4_RBK_Magic_Cube_Black-31462


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2010)

D Discount for All
Discount: 3%
Code:LIGHTAKEQZDTES
Starting Date:08/09/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/15/2010(HongKong Time)

E Discount for New Item
Discount: 5%
Code:LIGHTAKENGDTFG
Starting Date:08/09/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/15/2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## SpUtnikCub3r (Aug 7, 2010)

shadowz28 said:


> Lightake.com, Can I request C4U transparent Interchangale Tile Cube 3x3x3?thanks



http://lightake.com/products.do/category.147
There is a search function, you know.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 7, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x4_RBK_Magic_Cube_Black-31462
> Lightake.com



How can you afford to sell the Rubiks 2x2x4 for so much less than everyone else does?


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 7, 2010)

robertpauljr said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > New Item:
> ...



He has his sources


----------



## Truncator (Aug 7, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463
> 
> Lightake.com


Will you be stocking a black version of this?


----------



## gon (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there any way you guys could stock Edison cubes? I know it might be impossible cause they're only offered in Korea.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > SpUtnikCub3r said:
> ...



I've already got an A5 and F2. With the Dayan Guhong I've heard lots of people having issues with them.


----------



## shadowz28 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> shadowz28 said:
> 
> 
> > Lightake.com, Can I request C4U transparent Interchangale Tile Cube 3x3x3?thanks
> ...



Ok, Here is the link^^
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-transparent-p-222.html
Thanks in advance


----------



## shadowz28 (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry, double post. Internet problem


----------



## pr*****t (Aug 8, 2010)

I live in India and we have this WCA competition @nagpur on 4th september.
I wanted to know if I order some cubes (four 2x2, two square 1 , two 4x4)....
then will the cubes reach at our place before competition ? we dont have any of these cubes but wanna participate in d competition (we r also trying 2 borrow cubes from friends but that wont be enough) .....

thanx in advance


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x4_RBK_Magic_Cube_Black-31462
> Lightake.com



what's the difference in comparison to this:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_2x2x4_Rubik_s_Magic_Cube_Black-30596

I know the 2nd one comes with a package, but still... $10 <> $22 ?


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 8, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > New Item:
> ...


(Im guessing here) But maybe the first isnt fully functional but the other is?


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 8, 2010)

Where is a MF8 megaminx V II on lightake.


----------



## Werner (Aug 8, 2010)

Can you please have this cube ? 

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161

You already have the black version


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2010)

gon said:


> Is there any way you guys could stock Edison cubes? I know it might be impossible cause they're only offered in Korea.



Anyway, would you please send me a link or a picture of that?
Maybe we can search it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2010)

pr*****t said:


> I live in India and we have this WCA competition @nagpur on 4th september.
> I wanted to know if I order some cubes (four 2x2, two square 1 , two 4x4)....
> then will the cubes reach at our place before competition ? we dont have any of these cubes but wanna participate in d competition (we r also trying 2 borrow cubes from friends but that wont be enough) .....
> 
> thanx in advance



If you placed the order now, definitely you can get them before the competition.
Anyway, we advise you to place them with a tracking number to ensure the shpping process. Or choose EMS instead.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Where is a MF8 megaminx V II on lightake.



Hi:
All MF8 cubes
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.146


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2010)

Werner said:


> Can you please have this cube ?
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=161
> 
> You already have the black version



Hey;
Please wait some time for our's comfirmation.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## gon (Aug 9, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> gon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way you guys could stock Edison cubes? I know it might be impossible cause they're only offered in Korea.
> ...



http://api.ning.com/files/3g5Re5CJZ...th4W*ZDF96yGZP1ORDtz3orO3Gr-KowZ4_/edison.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uYiY-xuHx44/Sr369eCYfqI/AAAAAAAAAPg/Kn0h2pCxbqE/s400/edisoncube3.jpg

http://img242.imageshack.us/i/img2233qx6.jpg/


----------



## theace (Aug 9, 2010)

can you get a black yj 4x4? Also, if i don't have a credit card, is there any other way I can buy?


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 9, 2010)

paypal?


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 9, 2010)

Which 'economical' AV and FII do you recomend (but still good...)?
I'm trying to make an order with some of them.

Thx.


----------



## Werner (Aug 9, 2010)

AV... I do not really like this cube. It is really awesome, cut curners at 45 degrees and everything. But it just feels wrong when i solve it... I mean its a sort of choppy turning and I feel like it will fall apart any minute... 
It have popped on me once or twice though, so it is just a feeling

The FII is nice... IT is a bit to fast so i overshoot allot. And the stickers are now gone, after a week. So if you want a FII. You also needs new stickers 100%. They wear off faster than a storebought. A smooth feeling from this cube. I like it. 

My main right now is AV/mini C. Even though I do not like the AV it is a good cube. I am looking to get 2 Guhongs soon and some stickers. Hopefully that will solve allot of my problems


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 9, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > New Item:
> ...



BUMP


----------



## theace (Aug 9, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> paypal?



you need a card to transfer money there. And they don't accept my debit card. Is there any other way? Indian banks are pointless dude...


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 9, 2010)

theace said:


> Mephisto said:
> 
> 
> > paypal?
> ...


 I think you can register your bank account with PayPal and it takes money directly from there.

Otherwise I guess you could try contacting customer service and see if they'll let you place a cash order but I don't know if they would allow that. A lot of US based stores allow that, but Lightake/Popbuying is such a big store, I don't know if they'd let you.


----------



## theace (Aug 10, 2010)

they don't


----------



## Winball (Aug 10, 2010)

Will you restock this magic ?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LA_8_in_1_Sheet_LA_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Red-26782


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2010)

Winball said:


> Will you restock this magic ?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LA_8_in_1_Sheet_LA_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Red-26782



Sorry, currently it's out of stock.


Lightake.com


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 11, 2010)

Winball said:


> Will you restock this magic ?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LA_8_in_1_Sheet_LA_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Red-26782



are you sure you want that, its mini


----------



## demma (Aug 11, 2010)

Will you stock this? http://cube4you.com/cube4you-blind-sudoku-tile-cube-nib-black-p-233.html


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2010)

demma said:


> Will you stock this? http://cube4you.com/cube4you-blind-sudoku-tile-cube-nib-black-p-233.html



Hey:
What you request is in the process of updating.
Keep your eyes on it.


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Aug 11, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> demma said:
> 
> 
> > Will you stock this? http://cube4you.com/cube4you-blind-sudoku-tile-cube-nib-black-p-233.html
> ...




Thanks for the answer.
I want to buy some GuHongs but I dont want to get my order delayed for weeks waiting for them (black, white and colored). Are they in normal stock now?
Thanks again!


----------



## theace (Aug 11, 2010)

don't you have a black yj 4x4?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2010)

theace said:


> don't you have a black yj 4x4?



Sorry, We don't have.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2010)

demma said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > demma said:
> ...




Hi:
In stock right now.
But if you give me your order number, maybe I can push it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## magicman246 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Helicopter cube*

Hi, can you please stock the Helicopter cube?
Mefferts Store 
OR
Twisty Store


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 11, 2010)

He Lightake now has Square 2's: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Speed_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White_-31567


----------



## Gavin (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone who gets the new Square-1, let us know how it is. http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 11, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> He Lightake now has Square 2's: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Speed_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White_-31567



That "Square-2" looks interesting. With the corners being broken into two even segments, it will always be either square or one turn away from square, right?




Gavin said:


> Anyone who gets the new Square-1, let us know how it is. http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463


I have already ordered one, and it's on the way. This is the second request I've seen on the boards for a review of it. If there's nothing by the time I get mine, I can post something.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 11, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > He Lightake now has Square 2's: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Speed_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White_-31567
> ...



definitely not, the split corners make even more possible shapes than the Square-1....here is video of Square-2 solve:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6aU7kd1FN8


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 11, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...



Very, very cool. Now I need one.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 11, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Winball said:
> 
> 
> > Will you restock this magic ?
> ...



Its also awesome.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 11, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> tarpshack said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...



The Square-2 is essentially just 12 edge pieces and no corners on a side instead of 4 corners and 4 edges. That means that you can do R2 after every 30 degree turn.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 12, 2010)

magicman246 said:


> Hi, can you please stock the Helicopter cube?
> Mefferts Store
> OR
> Twisty Store



Yes, I have it before.
But it's often go out of stock in the market.
So, we stop selling them
Sorry for that.


Lightake.com


----------



## gon (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance you can get some Korean cubes like the Edison or the Sky cube? I made a post with pictures a couple pages back.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 12, 2010)

gon said:


> Any chance you can get some Korean cubes like the Edison or the Sky cube? I made a post with pictures a couple pages back.



We didn't have them right now.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey lightake,

I want a white ghosthand cube but with the brown pouch, can you do that? I only see it with the black version.

Also do you have Ghosthand II in white?

Thanks. FYI I just placed my first order with you and I look forward to using your business a lot in the future. You're website and prices is great. Thanks!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, guys:
According to some rules, we have to remove all the maru 4*4*4 cubes from
our site and promise never to sell them again.
Wish you guys understand that.
If other new updated, we will let you know
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 13, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey lightake,
> 
> I want a white ghosthand cube but with the brown pouch, can you do that? I only see it with the black version.
> 
> ...



Would you please send me a link or pic of what you want?
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Would you please send me a link or pic of what you want?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Lightake.com



PM Sent.


----------



## shadowz28 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lightake.com
Can you stock Cube4you interchangeble tile cube (NIB) - Transparent?
Here is the link.
http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-transparent-p-222.html
thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 13, 2010)

shadowz28 said:


> Lightake.com
> Can you stock Cube4you interchangeble tile cube (NIB) - Transparent?
> Here is the link.
> http://cube4you.com/cube4you-interchangeble-tile-cube-nib-transparent-p-222.html
> thanks




Hi:
This kind is in the process of updating.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Rorix (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite a while ago I ordered an AV, but it came with no center or corner caps. I was told they would be sent with my next order which I made a little while after receiving the AV. When I got the package, I only found 16 center caps, which isn't much use. What now?


----------



## demma (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this MF8 Megaminx the version 2?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 13, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Quite a while ago I ordered an AV, but it came with no center or corner caps. I was told they would be sent with my next order which I made a little while after receiving the AV. When I got the package, I only found 16 center caps, which isn't much use. What now?



Sorry for any inconvenience that caused.
We try hard to improve that, but still it sometimes comes with no perfect things.
You can turn to our Customer Service for the solution.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, guys:
> According to some rules, we have to remove all the maru 4*4*4 cubes from
> our site and promise never to sell them again.
> Wish you guys understand that.
> ...



thank god that i ordered maru 4x4x4
but what is the reason for this?


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 13, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, guys:
> ...



 I didn't... but I am happy with my mini QJ. My friend ordered a maru recently, so he will be happy he ordered them before this.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

Just received my stickerless cube and love it.

One thing to point out.

The cube I bought from Lightake seemed to be the one with black opposite yellow (not white). However the one I have is white opposite yellow (not black). I much prefer this colourscheme so I guess that picture needs updating or my order got mixed up - regardless; i'm very happy.


----------



## Cena Cube (Aug 13, 2010)

I just received my order too. Am very disappointed though. Instead of receiving 6 cube screws for my diy guhong cube, I received 5 cube screws and 1 giant real screw... This stinks. I have contacted lightake though and no reply  I can't assemble it because of this


----------



## demma (Aug 13, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> Just received my stickerless cube and love it.
> 
> One thing to point out.
> 
> The cube I bought from Lightake seemed to be the one with black opposite yellow (not white). However the one I have is white opposite yellow (not black). I much prefer this colourscheme so I guess that picture needs updating or my order got mixed up - regardless; i'm very happy.




Are you talking about de Colored GuHong?


----------



## demma (Aug 13, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> I just received my order too. Am very disappointed though. Instead of receiving 6 cube screws for my diy guhong cube, I received 5 cube screws and 1 giant real screw... This stinks. I have contacted lightake though and no reply  I can't assemble it because of this



I have read a lot of problems with the DIY GuHong so I think I will spend the extra money and forget about the extra set of stickers and buy the assembled one...


----------



## oval30 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi lightake guys, could you stock the ghosthand 2x2 cube in white? here's a link: http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1352221 hope its possible and not a strain on you guys


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 13, 2010)

oval30 said:


> hi lightake guys, could you stock the ghosthand 2x2 cube in white? here's a link: http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1352221 hope its possible and not a strain on you guys


 I believe they already have it. http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29017

Ghost Hand 2x2=Repackaged ShengShou 2x2


----------



## Cena Cube (Aug 13, 2010)

demma said:


> Cena Cube said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my order too. Am very disappointed though. Instead of receiving 6 cube screws for my diy guhong cube, I received 5 cube screws and 1 giant real screw... This stinks. I have contacted lightake though and no reply  I can't assemble it because of this
> ...



Yep, I should have done that too, but I thought they would have fixed the problem now. Like, I'm wondering how they even got a huge real screw in that bag. It doesn't make sense. What kind of mistake is this.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 13, 2010)

demma said:


> Crosshash said:
> 
> 
> > Just received my stickerless cube and love it.
> ...



Yes






As you can see, it has a black side - the one which I got has a white side.

Much preferred!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> I just received my order too. Am very disappointed though. Instead of receiving 6 cube screws for my diy guhong cube, I received 5 cube screws and 1 giant real screw... This stinks. I have contacted lightake though and no reply  I can't assemble it because of this



Sorry for any inconvenience.
Would you please give me your order number, I can push it for you.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Cena Cube (Aug 14, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Cena Cube said:
> 
> 
> > I just received my order too. Am very disappointed though. Instead of receiving 6 cube screws for my diy guhong cube, I received 5 cube screws and 1 giant real screw... This stinks. I have contacted lightake though and no reply  I can't assemble it because of this
> ...



Yay contact. Q85359256 Please do. Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEWTOFBS
Starting Date:08/16/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/22/2010(HongKong Time

B Discount for Certain Category
Category:http://lightake.com/products.do/category.141
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKESBCGDE
Starting Date:08/16/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/22/2010(HongKong Time

C Discount for Certain Category
Category:http://lightake.com/products.do/category.142
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEAWEZB
Starting Date:08/16/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/22/2010(HongKong Time


----------



## demma (Aug 14, 2010)

I recived today the replacement for missings/bad things in my last order. Maru lubes now came with solid plastic box with Maru label and also its filled to the top and not 75% like the old photos shows. I have to wait 24 extra days to have my order right but im glad that LT is a responsible seller. Hope everyone else can fix their problems soon.

The stickers of the white FII are much much better than the other one that came before (I oreder two). Red and Orange are very different now and the ShengEn logo is bigger (like the black one). I wont use this cube for a while so I wont know if the stickers fade like the other one (now with AV stickers).


----------



## SixSidedCube (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to thank you guys for the fast postage of my White DaYan GuHong! It says on your forum 14-21 days till it arrives, well here it is, 9 days later! And an awesome product too!!


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Lightake! 
I'll need some blue cube latest at Euro2010. I prefer C DIY 1.5 but currently you have it only in black, green, PINK, etc. Is it expected to have it in blue sometimes (usually you have it as I know)?

Other:
It would be great to have some 5x5 with V-5 technology in Eastsheen size(60x60x60 mm)


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

how long does popbuying take to korea? (for people with experience)


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 15, 2010)

He,
Does the multi colour on lightake have a white side or a black side?http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
And I still don't know, is it legal in competition?

Lorki3


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im pretty sure it has a black side, since thats what all the pictures show. And I dont think its been competition approved yet.


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 15, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> He,
> Does the multi colour on lightake have a white side or a black side?http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> And I still don't know, is it legal in competition?
> 
> Lorki3



its illeagal and i think it has white side


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > He,
> ...



Why is it illeagel?


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 15, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > lorki3 said:
> ...


illegal* wow.

And because you can see through the plastic slightly, and at a 45 degree angle, you can see the color on the right and left side edge pieces. It might be legalized sometime soon


----------



## Werner (Aug 15, 2010)

I want that cube with a white side. Could Lightake please say if this cube have a black or white side?


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

If you look on the other pictures and in the video, it clearly shows a black side.


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 15, 2010)

The one I got had a white side even though its pictured as black. I addressed this earlier in the thread


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 16, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> The one I got had a white side even though its pictured as black. I addressed this earlier in the thread



The following note is quoted directly from the product page at lightake.com.

Note: White Side Version or Black Side Version DaYan GuHong Color Magic Cube Will Be Shipped Randomly.


----------



## demma (Aug 16, 2010)

robertpauljr said:


> The following note is quoted directly from the product page at lightake.com.
> Note: White Side Version or Black Side Version DaYan GuHong Color Magic Cube Will Be Shipped Randomly.



This sucks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 16, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Lightake!
> I'll need some blue cube latest at Euro2010. I prefer C DIY 1.5 but currently you have it only in black, green, PINK, etc. Is it expected to have it in blue sometimes (usually you have it as I know)?
> 
> Other:
> It would be great to have some 5x5 with V-5 technology in Eastsheen size(60x60x60 mm)



Hi:
Please show the links.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> how long does popbuying take to korea? (for people with experience)



Hi, Koreancuber:
I am sorry you'd better not address any Popbuying thing here.
This is the place for Ligthake.com only.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 16, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> He,
> Does the multi colour on lightake have a white side or a black side?http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> And I still don't know, is it legal in competition?
> 
> Lorki3



Sorry again for the wrong pictures.
I will correct them today.
I confirmed with our suppliers that they are white-sided colored GUHONG.
At least, tomorrow, you wil see the right pictures.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## CubeNoobie (Aug 16, 2010)

> Product Features
> - Brand new and high quality magic cube
> - Compact and portable handheld design
> - 3x3x3 ShengShou Full Sealed Magic Cube
> ...


Lol


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Lightake,

I emailed Jack and he replied to me and said that I could order the pouches seprately from the cube at no extra cost. That is great, but he didn't tell me how I go about ordering it that way. How do I do that? 

Also, I'd still like to know if you could sell the Ghost Hand II (GS Intelligence Cube 2nd Gen) in white. Thanks.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 16, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lightake!
> ...


http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Green-25273
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Orange-25271
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-25264
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-25263


----------



## oval30 (Aug 16, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> I emailed Jack and he replied to me and said that I could order the pouches seprately from the cube at no extra cost. That is great, but he didn't tell me how I go about ordering it that way. How do I do that?
> 
> Also, I'd still like to know if you could sell the Ghost Hand II (GS Intelligence Cube 2nd Gen) in white. Thanks.



I would like to buy the pouch as well


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 16, 2010)

All that MF8 Megaminxes but the orange one seem to be the first/old version of the puzzle. Can you confirm that none of those others is the second version? If this is wrong, which is the first version and which the second one? (I doubt that those are second version because even MF8 themselves are selling it for at least 3 dollars more.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> I emailed Jack and he replied to me and said that I could order the pouches seprately from the cube at no extra cost. That is great, but he didn't tell me how I go about ordering it that way. How do I do that?
> 
> Also, I'd still like to know if you could sell the Ghost Hand II (GS Intelligence Cube 2nd Gen) in white. Thanks.



I have no idea what you really mean order pouches at no extra cost. You can ask Jack for more details. 

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Pitzu said:
> ...



Hey:
We have confirmed the stock of the blue one that you want.
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Blue-25282

Now you can order this.


Lightake.com


----------



## Truncator (Aug 17, 2010)

Is this megaminx the MF8-I or MF8-II?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Is this megaminx the MF8-I or MF8-II?



Sorry for the late reply.
I have confirmed with our suppliers that
MF8-I is already out of the market.
So, we can only supply you MF8-II.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Aug 17, 2010)

Lightake, is this MF8 Megaminx (with stickers) the version 2 like the tiled one?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 17, 2010)

Lightake, can you ask your suppliers if you can get yellow edison cubes or sky cubes? Sky cubes are only available in Korea though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason, I had 20 points, but I randomly dropped 4. Why? (I haven't spent the points yet.)


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Lightake, can you ask your suppliers if you can get yellow edison cubes or sky cubes? Sky cubes are only available in Korea though.



Sorry, we can't have them right now.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> For some reason, I had 20 points, but I randomly dropped 4. Why? (I haven't spent the points yet.)



Hi:
Please contact our Customer Service for further information.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you selling the black maru 4x4 until it is out of stock or have you already stopped selling them?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Are you selling the black maru 4x4 until it is out of stock or have you already stopped selling them?



Sorry for any incovenience that caused.
We have to remove all maru 4*4 cubes.
We can't sell them any more.


Lightake.com


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you selling the black maru 4x4 until it is out of stock or have you already stopped selling them?
> ...



awwwwwwww poop.


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you get this one in?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23391


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Can you get this one in?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23391



We will find this for you.
Please pay attention to our NEW ARRIVALS


Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Can I ask why have you stopped selling Maru 4x4x4s when you're still selling the 3x3x3s and 2x2x2s?


----------



## ambo_o7 (Aug 19, 2010)

maybe becuase the maru 4x4's wer actually a v cube knock off, and verdes told them to stop selling ?

same reason lightake dont sell YJ 7x7/9x9


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you stock this? Its a noob cube, but I might order it to see how it is.
http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store/db-3x3-beginner


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Can you stock this? Its a noob cube, but I might order it to see how it is.
> http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store/db-3x3-beginner



http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-30566
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Magic_Cube_White-30565

Take a look at this two.



Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> maybe becuase the maru 4x4's wer actually a v cube knock off, and verdes told them to stop selling ?
> 
> same reason lightake dont sell YJ 7x7/9x9



Fair enough. Seems a bit odd that they won't sell V-cube knock offs but will sell iPhone knock offs.
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s..._Bluetooth_TV_Java_Quad_band_Cell_Phone-30598


----------



## ambo_o7 (Aug 21, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> ambo_o7 said:
> 
> 
> > maybe becuase the maru 4x4's wer actually a v cube knock off, and verdes told them to stop selling ?
> ...



i beleive verdes himself asked them not to sell the v cube KO's.


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 21, 2010)

I ordered a webcam with my order. I got it, but the mic doesn't work very well, and I don't think it's two mega pixels. will you give me a refund? or credit?


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 21, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I ordered a webcam with my order. I got it, but the mic doesn't work very well, and I don't think it's two mega pixels. will you give me a refund? or credit?



Take a look at details. It says the still image is 2 MP, video isnt. And mics dont work well with any webcam, they dont pick up well. Its normal


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 21, 2010)

D Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 2%
Code: LIGHTAKEPMQZTB
Starting Date:08/23/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/29/2010(HongKong Time)

E Discount For Certain Category
Category:http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.143
Discount: 8%
Code: LIGHTAKEWCDRF
Starting Date:08/23/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/29/2010(HongKong Time)


F Discount For Certain Category
Category:http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.144
Discount: 8%
Code: LIGHTAKEMEUDG
Starting Date:08/23/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:08/29/2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 21, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a webcam with my order. I got it, but the mic doesn't work very well, and I don't think it's two mega pixels. will you give me a refund? or credit?
> ...



the mic doesn't work at all. like at all. and I can understand the video but the mic doesn't work at all.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 21, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> RopedBBQ said:
> 
> 
> > akiramejin said:
> ...


Trying putting your mouth practically on the camera and trying again


----------



## gon (Aug 21, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> akiramejin said:
> 
> 
> > RopedBBQ said:
> ...



If he has to put his mouth on the camera for it to work, there's definitely something wrong with it.


----------



## David0794 (Aug 21, 2010)

You got the best customer support ever 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## demma (Aug 21, 2010)

David0794 said:


> You got the best customer support ever
> Thanks a lot!


+1


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi lightake. There are a few cubes i'm interested in. I would like a helicopter cube and a gear cube. You guys have free shipping and better prices so it would be great to buy them from you. Also, i would like a 3x3x3 crazy cube. I don't know if anyone makes them. I don't like the ones named after planets, i what one where either all of the center move or none.

And for those of you who have bought the colored GuHong:

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.31167

How is it? It looks beautiful but i wonder how well it performs and how durable it is.

And another note, since the Maru 4x4x4s got taken down, i'm sure the YJs will be taken down too since they too are V-cube knock offs.


----------



## keith_emerson (Aug 22, 2010)

"8/7/2010 11:29:50 AM Do Partial Shipment 27369*2 will be shipped next time"

What's up with 3x3x3 stickers? What does "next time" mean... next time I buy cubes?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2010)

keith_emerson said:


> "8/7/2010 11:29:50 AM Do Partial Shipment 27369*2 will be shipped next time"
> 
> What's up with 3x3x3 stickers? What does "next time" mean... next time I buy cubes?



Sorry for the confusion.
Patial Shippment means the rest of your items will be shipped when they
come to our warehouse.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## keith_emerson (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you! Guess I have to be patient.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2010)

keith_emerson said:


> Thank you! Guess I have to be patient.



Tell me your order number, Maybe I can check it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## Kangiten (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi

I have recently purchased a Dayan Guhong 3X3X3 Porcelain White cube (link => http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105)

One of the stickers is now damaged, could you point me to the right replacement stickers I should get? It seems that the length of the original sticker is 1.4 cm but I can't find those on the site. Could you point me to the right direction? Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2010)

Kangiten said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently purchased a Dayan Guhong 3X3X3 Porcelain White cube (link => http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Porcelain_White-31105)
> 
> One of the stickers is now damaged, could you point me to the right replacement stickers I should get? It seems that the length of the original sticker is 1.4 cm but I can't find those on the site. Could you point me to the right direction? Thanks



Hey:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.173
You can find your favorite here.

Lightake.com


----------



## Cena Cube (Aug 24, 2010)

18 days since I ordered and no sign of my order. Disappointing since my first order with lightake took only 8 days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2010)

Cena Cube said:


> 18 days since I ordered and no sign of my order. Disappointing since my first order with lightake took only 8 days.



Hi:
Tell me your order number, I will check it to see what'd happened?


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there a way to delete items from the wishlist?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2010)

demma said:


> Is there a way to delete items from the wishlist?



Hi:
old friend:
You can turn to our Customer Service for sloving that.
Sorry for the late reply.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2010)

New Item Updated:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...ku_Six_Color_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black-31895
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...ku_Six_Color_Tile_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-31894


Lightake.com


----------



## Rorix (Aug 25, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Rorix said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a while ago I ordered an AV, but it came with no center or corner caps. I was told they would be sent with my next order which I made a little while after receiving the AV. When I got the package, I only found 16 center caps, which isn't much use. What now?
> ...


Been nearly two weeks with no reply from Customer Service, can you look into it?


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 25, 2010)

A suggestion for lightake.com. 

My experience on many orders from the shop is, if the status after 10 days still on "Collecting Products Now", you can be sure that one ore more articles of your order are not longer available or out of stock. Annoying is that even after 20 or 30 days lightake.com does not report and mail you that something is not available or out of stock.

In this case I have to mail to the lightake.com service everytime for myself, what's the matter with my order. 
In future I will cancel my orders, after 10 days if the order status is unchanged at "Collection Products Now" and request a Paypal refund. 

Lightake should continue to inform the buyer earlier than now, whether and which items are no longer available or out of stock! 

20-30 days without any information about a pre-paid order is not very customer friendly.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 25, 2010)

vcube777 said:


> A suggestion for lightake.com.
> 
> My experience on many orders from the shop is, if the status after 10 days still on "Collecting Products Now", you can be sure that one ore more articles of your order are not longer available or out of stock. Annoying is that even after 20 or 30 days lightake.com does not report and mail you that something is not available or out of stock.
> 
> ...



If you're that concerned with it, you can order each item separately at no extra cost.


----------



## vcube777 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> If you're that concerned with it, you can order each item separately at no extra cost.



I always do that in such a way but that does not change my statement to the ligthake.com service.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2010)

Rorix said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Rorix said:
> ...




Coule you please tell me (PM)your info about this order(email address), I can push it for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2010)

vcube777 said:


> A suggestion for lightake.com.
> 
> My experience on many orders from the shop is, if the status after 10 days still on "Collecting Products Now", you can be sure that one ore more articles of your order are not longer available or out of stock. Annoying is that even after 20 or 30 days lightake.com does not report and mail you that something is not available or out of stock.
> 
> ...



I can understand what you said.
And will inform our Customer Support and Shipping Dept to improve.
Anyway, your suggestion will be the key for us to improve.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome I love Lightake.


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the difference between http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...ww.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...st_Cube_-29890 What is the connecting line?? Is it just the strings? Thanks.


----------



## imaghost (Aug 26, 2010)

I found a minor error in the title of one of the products. 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_52CM_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-27212
It says 52CM which is centimeters which is quite big, it should be 52mm as it says in the description


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> What is the difference between http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...g _Line-30494 and http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...st_Cube_-29890 What is the connecting line?? Is it just the strings? Thanks.



Hey:
I post the pic to tell the difference:
Please check it.

Logo and some parts are different.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2010)

imaghost said:


> I found a minor error in the title of one of the products.
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_52CM_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-27212
> It says 52CM which is centimeters which is quite big, it should be 52mm as it says in the description



Thankf for remind us of that.
We have corrected them.


Lightake.com


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait do both magics turn the same way and one just has an extra string? Or is the only difference where the logo is?


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi,
I'd like to know if you have SKU 30626 and SKU 29017 in stock. I would just like to verify that they are in your warehouse so that when I order, I won't have to wait for months until you restock it, haha.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul87 (Aug 27, 2010)

Could you offer this on LighTake as well?

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.MF8_Big_Crazy_4_Layer_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-28224


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 28, 2010)

Is it possible to get these?
http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store/db-3x3-beginner
They are different from these
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-30566


----------



## David0794 (Aug 28, 2010)

waaah...
"It's not just you! http://www.lightake.com looks down from here." (Popbuying too)
At least my order has been shipped


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't load lightake.com . what's wrong ?!


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 28, 2010)

Woah why isn't lightake uploading!!! I have unfinished business with them! I have LT points!!

On a seperate note, when I want to use LT points do I pay for the item(s) first and then email them and they give me paypal credit? Or do I have to tell them my order so they discount it from my order before I pay?


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2010)

The site does that sometimes. Even popbuying used to. It's back up by the way.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 28, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEPGCDA
Starting Date:08/30/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:09/04/2010(HongKong Time

B Discount for New Item 
SKU:31895, 31894
Discount: 8%
Code: LIGHTAKETGFDS
Starting Date:08/30/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:09/04/2010(HongKong Time


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 28, 2010)

We are having technical problems in last several hours.
Solving right now.
New promotion is on the way.
Enjoy your shopping here.

Lightake.com


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey lightake, can u answer my question?

When I want to use LT points do I pay for the item(s) first and then email them and they give me paypal credit? Or do I have to tell them my order so they discount it from my order before I pay?


----------



## heavypoly6 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lightake, when I'm ordering and I'm directed to Paypal, that green icon on the next to the address URL bar does not appear, indicating that the transaction may not be safe. I am worried and I was going to order something until I saw this. May you explain?


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you have the gear cube?


----------



## Basel (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8_in_1_DIY_Kit_Puzzle_Sheet-29511

How many strings come with this DIY Kit?


----------



## robindeun (Aug 29, 2010)

@ lightake

when are you going to stock in the black cubetwist square-1?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

heavypoly6 said:


> Lightake, when I'm ordering and I'm directed to Paypal, that green icon on the next to the address URL bar does not appear, indicating that the transaction may not be safe. I am worried and I was going to order something until I saw this. May you explain?



Hi:
You can go to our Customer Support for more info.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

theace said:


> Do you have the gear cube?



Hi:
Please give me your pic or link of that gear cube.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

Basel said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8_in_1_DIY_Kit_Puzzle_Sheet-29511
> 
> How many strings come with this DIY Kit?



What kind of strings you refer to ?


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

robindeun said:


> @ lightake
> 
> when are you going to stock in the black cubetwist square-1?



Yes, the black on are on the way to our 
warehouse.
Let you know when it is updated.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

C Discount for Certain Category:
Category:http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.DX-145
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEODVENBH
Starting Date:08/30/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:09/04/2010(HongKong Time


----------



## theace (Aug 30, 2010)

mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=331

it's available in white as well.


----------



## spillus (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd buy some of these:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_QJ_Smart_Magic_Cube_(Assorted_Color)-30920

but why I can't choose specific color ? I don't like coloured cubes in general and I always buy black or white ones. All others cubes are listed in different colors and the customer can choose them.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 30, 2010)

spillus said:


> I'd buy some of these:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_QJ_Smart_Magic_Cube_(Assorted_Color)-30920
> 
> but why I can't choose specific color ? I don't like coloured cubes in general and I always buy black or white ones. All others cubes are listed in different colors and the customer can choose them.



Sorry for any inconvenience.
That's because our suppliers can't offer us the specific types.
Always come in assorted color. 

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 30, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Is it possible to get these?
> http://www.marucube.com/index.php/maru-store/db-3x3-beginner
> They are different from these
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-30566


please?


----------



## David0794 (Aug 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Basel said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8_in_1_DIY_Kit_Puzzle_Sheet-29511
> ...



How many "Connecting Lines" come with this DIY Kit?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 31, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Basel said:
> ...



Hey:
16 lines.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## oval30 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Lightake,

I have a question. I just ordered a porcelain white guhong and a shengshou2x2 black. A tracking number was added to it but it only shows information up to the point at which it was shipped from hong kong and it was shipped on the 20th of august, so i was wondering if this is normal. Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 1, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> I have a question. I just ordered a porcelain white guhong and a shengshou2x2 black. A tracking number was added to it but it only shows information up to the point at which it was shipped from hong kong and it was shipped on the 20th of august, so i was wondering if this is normal. Thanks.



Hey:
We need more info about your order to check if it is normal.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey lightake, this is the gear cube the other guy was asking for, he lieft the link but apparently you didn't see it 

http://mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=331


----------



## demma (Sep 1, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Hey Lightake,
> I have a question. I just ordered a porcelain white guhong and a shengshou2x2 black. A tracking number was added to it but it only shows information up to the point at which it was shipped from hong kong and it was shipped on the 20th of august, so i was wondering if this is normal. Thanks.



I think this is normal. When I think it's time I call to the Postal Service of my country and they give me an internal (different) track number when the package arrives here. With that I can track it when it's handled by them.
I don't know where do you live but to Argentina, South Amerca takes about six or seven days and then four or five to be handled.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 1, 2010)

My order number is Q820145914 (a few sets of stickers, white shenshou 2x2 and a type C cube)
I ordered the 8th, and got no notice or anything yet. Could you check my order and let me know what's holding it back?

Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 1, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey lightake, this is the gear cube the other guy was asking for, he lieft the link but apparently you didn't see it
> 
> http://mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=331



Hi:
We have checked this kind of cubes in the market.
They are always out of stock.
So, we can't offer them


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 1, 2010)

Chrish said:


> My order number is Q820145914 (a few sets of stickers, white shenshou 2x2 and a type C cube)
> I ordered the 8th, and got no notice or anything yet. Could you check my order and let me know what's holding it back?
> 
> Thanks



Hey:
I have arranged one of our Customer Support to follow your problems.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 1, 2010)

Is there any possibility that you will carry Maru 4x4s in the near future?


----------



## CubeNoobie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi lightake.com,

See this: Q89196119

8/9/2010 1:58:54 AM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
8/9/2010 2:01:23 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
8/9/2010 8:58:45 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
8/19/2010 1:25:49 PM	Do Partial Shipment 26647*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: xxx]

Until now I haven´t received anything+ I´m waiting for the shipment for the sq1. Why isn´t there any process and where is the shipped package? I sent a message to your serviceteam, but no answer...

pls help me-


----------



## oval30 (Sep 1, 2010)

never mind lightake, I got my package today thanks


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 1, 2010)

CubeNoobie said:


> Hi lightake.com,
> 
> See this: Q89196119
> 
> ...




Hey, FYI

Lightake doesn’t ship with tracking information. My order details looked the same as yours. No need to worry.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty sure no one's mentioned this yet, but are you going to be carrying the DaYan 4x4x4 soon?

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=7ffedc85-9ebd-4247-86cc-deb69fac5d9a
(mentioned on this thread)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23695


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello. I played an order on the 19th and have yet to receive a tracking number or confirmation that it has shipped. Could you look into it? The number is Q819166181


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Is there any possibility that you will carry Maru 4x4s in the near future?



No, we can't sell them any more.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2010)

CubeNoobie said:


> Hi lightake.com,
> 
> See this: Q89196119
> 
> ...



I have arrange somebody to follow your proble.
Don't worry.



Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Hello. I played an order on the 19th and have yet to receive a tracking number or confirmation that it has shipped. Could you look into it? The number is Q819166181



I have also arranged to follow up.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Pretty sure no one's mentioned this yet, but are you going to be carrying the DaYan 4x4x4 soon?
> 
> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=7ffedc85-9ebd-4247-86cc-deb69fac5d9a
> (mentioned on this thread)
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23695



We are preparing the new items.


Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been trying for over a week to place an order with LT points. Nobody at LT has gotten back to me. Surely it can't be that dificult!!?? How do you place orders using LT points??? 

Someone who know please feel free to chime in...thanks!!!!

EDIT: Ok nevermind, they finally created an order for me after I told them exactly what I wanted/how many LT points I was using. It sure took a while. I'm still curious to know from others though, how they usually go about using LT points, cause I'm not sure that the way I did it was standard. 

Nevertheless, Lightake came through for me once again. These guys are good.

Thanks.


----------



## Koyuki (Sep 2, 2010)

Will you be selling Latch Cube? Like this: http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ca94/258/p-r-s/


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2010)

Will you be getting http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463 or http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_White_-31567 in black plastic?


----------



## David0794 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lightake, 

could you stock "Connecting Lines" for Magics (8-in-1 Puzzles) like this?

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=c94a0031-3817-4ed7-b265-f6dc1f9f9833
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1690620

Thanks!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 3, 2010)

Any chance of stocking the Dayan 4x4x4?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

Koyuki said:


> Will you be selling Latch Cube? Like this: http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ca94/258/p-r-s/



I can't open your link.
Please send me your pinture.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Will you be getting http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_White-31463 or http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_White_-31567 in black plastic?



Waiting for updates.
Please wait some time.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any chance of stocking the Dayan 4x4x4?



Hi:
On the process of updating.
Need a week to collect them first.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Hi Lightake,
> 
> could you stock "Connecting Lines" for Magics (8-in-1 Puzzles) like this?
> 
> ...



We will update them to our site.


Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## David0794 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Koyuki said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be selling Latch Cube? Like this: http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ca94/258/p-r-s/
> ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Koyuki said:
> ...



OK, we will try ti find it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_Black-32141
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_Black-32140


Lightake.com


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you get the Ghost hand 2x2 please.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 5, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Can you get the Ghost hand 2x2 please.


 They already do. Black White

Ghost Hand 2x2=Repackaged ShengShou 2x2


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 5, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4
Starting Date:09/05/2010(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:09/13/2010(HongKong Time


----------



## slocuber (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you going to sell the YJ 5x5 second edition with springs in black?


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Items:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_Black-32141
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_Black-32140
> 
> ...



Awesome, I will buy both soon.

EDIT: What is this for cube? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_CuteTwist_Magic_Cube_Natural_Color-30308


----------



## Dawn-Shade (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I've made an order. (No.Q95202564) It appears that it have the wrong name on the address. Could you please change the name from Pascalis Setyanta to *Yohanes Suyanto*?
Thanks!


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 6, 2010)

This please? Please?
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=158


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 6, 2010)

Dawn-Shade said:


> Hi, I've made an order. (No.Q95202564) It appears that it have the wrong name on the address. Could you please change the name from Pascalis Setyanta to *Yohanes Suyanto*?
> Thanks!



Sorry you have to change the address via our support system.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 6, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Items:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_SQ_2_Magic_Cube_Black-32141
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.CubeTwist_Square_1_Magic_Cube_Black-32140
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was waiting for them. I'll order them both soon.


----------



## raodkill (Sep 6, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> This please? Please?
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=158



i second this! just had my guhong stolen might as well upgrade! LOL


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 7, 2010)

Lightake, I THIRD this:

http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=158 

Please get this!! I'll buy from you immediately!


And a FIVE PERCENT discount this week?!?! You've really outdone yourself. I LOVE LIGHTAKE!!!


----------



## theace (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm buying it too! Get it fast! I'm already placing a $200 order soon, i'll put this in as well.


----------



## spillus (Sep 7, 2010)

@Lightake : when your prices will drop ? They never dropped since you opened this new site as alternative to Popbuying ... 
... in many cases they are not competitive anymore.


----------



## spillus (Sep 7, 2010)

What about Helicopter cube ?
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=120


----------



## spillus (Sep 7, 2010)

.. and "golden egg" ?
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=104


----------



## Khartaras (Sep 7, 2010)

spillus said:


> What about Helicopter cube ?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=120





spillus said:


> .. and "golden egg" ?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=104



WHO CARES WE WANT LINGYUN


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> WHO CARES WE WANT LINGYUN



+1


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 8, 2010)

theace said:


> Khartaras said:
> 
> 
> > WHO CARES WE WANT LINGYUN
> ...



+2


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 8, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Lightake, I THIRD this:
> 
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=158
> 
> ...



Approaching.
Wait a few days.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 8, 2010)

spillus said:


> .. and "golden egg" ?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=104



It's on the way.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 8, 2010)

spillus said:


> What about Helicopter cube ?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=120



Sorry, we can't sell this any more.



Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody have the interest to the affiliate of Lightake.com?
Simply speaking, you register to be our affiliate, then get your referral code.
You ca put it anywhere will generated the sales.
When sales generated and order fulfilled, you can get the LT points which can be used for exchange for LT coupons, exchange for gifts and cash-back.

Tell me if you have the interests.
Thanks.
Let me know, if you want more details.

Lightake.com


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Anybody have the interest to the affiliate of Lightake.com?
> Simply speaking, you register to be our affiliate, then get your referral code.
> You ca put it anywhere will generated the sales.
> When sales generated and order fulfilled, you can get the LT points which can be used for exchange for LT coupons, exchange for gifts and cash-back.
> ...



I want more details, I dont really understand what you mean.


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 8, 2010)

You get your own personal referral code that you can link to on other sites. When people buy through your referral you'll get LT points to use.


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm in!


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

what's up with the lightake guys? I sent them a mail about 2 days ago. No reply yet! I need to place a $220 order man!


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude, don't worry they'll get back to you eventually. Same thing happened to me when I tried to place an order using LT points, it took like 1 week. 

I believe the only people who work there are Jack and Emma. I've emailed them so many times thinking itd be a different person, I feel bad. Haha.


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

I know they will, but I'm kinda in a hurry here. The order is for 14 other people as well!


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 8, 2010)

Do you own a store?

What cubes are you ordering?

How much of a discount do you get?

Not trying to be nosy but very curious to know! Thx


----------



## theace (Sep 8, 2010)

1. No I don't.
2. 3 Guhongs, 5 F-IIs, 6 Ghosthands, 2 Lanlan 4x4s, 1 lanlan 2x2, a clock, mirror block, QJ Pyraminw, magic, 10ish maru lubes, 2 of those ripoff lubes, 4 cubetwist pouches, 10ish piggy leds, 10ish led fingertips, 4 mini solar cars, 2 pairs of those slippers, an MF8 Sq1, 2 sabre card thingies, a Rubik's 360, this magnetic ring thing, and maybe a thing or two more.
3.Apart from the normal system thing, Jack's giving me a good deal. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to disclose the details.
4.It's okay  Lightake's awesome.

Actually, I'm ordering for a lot of friends. No one has credit cards so i decided to create a new bank account EXCLUSIVELY for lightake. The order is now up to $230. Might increase further as well. I just hope I get a good discount on the fast shipping thing.

EDIT: You want me to post the exact skus and all? Also, is it cheaper to buy the speedstack timer and mat combo from lightake or from the official site?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 8, 2010)

Great response, plenty of info, thanks! That is a lot of stuff! 

I'm glad that Jack's taking good care of you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 9, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have the interest to the affiliate of Lightake.com?
> ...



Hi:
You can PM me to offer your email address for more details.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 9, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You get your own personal referral code that you can link to on other sites. When people buy through your referral you'll get LT points to use.



Any interests?
Sounds like you are professionals.
PM me to offer your email address for more details.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Sep 9, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Great response, plenty of info, thanks! That is a lot of stuff!
> 
> I'm glad that Jack's taking good care of you.



 i will most probably do an unboxing vid as well, and a comparative review about the ghosthand, f2 and guhong.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 9, 2010)

theace said:


> what's up with the lightake guys? I sent them a mail about 2 days ago. No reply yet! I need to place a $220 order man!



Tell me your email address through PM.
Maybe I can push it for you.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 9, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > You get your own personal referral code that you can link to on other sites. When people buy through your referral you'll get LT points to use.
> ...



I used to do something like it when I was younger for the free stuff. Not my thing anymore though. Thanks for the offer


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 9, 2010)

Lighttake I want to help with the referral thing


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 9, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Lighttake I want to help with the referral thing



OK, you can PM me to offer your email address for knowing more
details.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Lightake,

Do you sell this? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524


----------



## spillus (Sep 9, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > What about Helicopter cube ?
> ...



Why ? I never didn't see it listed on LT.
And the "gear cube" ?
http://cube4you.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=213


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> Do you sell this? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524



http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Purple-29399


----------



## Rorix (Sep 9, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> Do you sell this? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21524



It's a purple C4U so it should be http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MHZ_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Purple-29399

Edit: too slow


----------



## WeIsPrius (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! Weird...it's more expensive on Lightake....that's a first... *scratches head*


----------



## Senkoy (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello lightake. I've purchased about 20 puzzles from you guys and besides a few scratches, scuff marks and bad stickers, i've been satisfied since they've all been negligable. But there is one puzzle i'm not happy with.

Looking through your site right now to find it but it seems you don't even have the black one anymore, but this is the while one.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_8CM_IQ_Test_Magic_Ball_White-28803

I got that puzzle in black but there are scratches all over it and the paint is very faded. This thing looks ancient. Is this item used?


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 9, 2010)

Lightake i am planning on making a big order do you have the LA magic LA master magic, mf8 square-1 and the magic clock in stock.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 10, 2010)

spillus said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > spillus said:
> ...




Its stock status is not so steady.
So we can't sell them.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 10, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Hello lightake. I've purchased about 20 puzzles from you guys and besides a few scratches, scuff marks and bad stickers, i've been satisfied since they've all been negligable. But there is one puzzle i'm not happy with.
> 
> Looking through your site right now to find it but it seems you don't even have the black one anymore, but this is the while one.
> 
> ...



Sorry for any inconvenience that maybe caused.
Please contact our support: support.lightake.com to get the solution.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 10, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Lightake i am planning on making a big order do you have the LA magic LA master magic, mf8 square-1 and the magic clock in stock.



Hi:
It's much better to offer all the SKUs that you need.
Or email to our Customer Service to confirm.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 10, 2010)

It's good that receiving so many PMs offering the interests to be 
our referrer.
It's easy to use to make money with us.
Based on the Q4, it's much easier than before.
Why not have a try?

Lightake.com


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the 5% discount code. just placed a $100 order and now I am going to be so excited for when it comes in a few weeks.

Keep up the good work on the site and services

Doug


----------



## 2personality (Sep 11, 2010)

May i ask, why is it that my order, Q812234907, was sent without the unit number? It resulted in it being sent back to hong kong. http://www.singpost.com.sg/ra/ra_ar...2967HK&postingdate=8/24/2010&RTSOversea=False shows that it is currently being shipped back to hong kong to ur address. I emailed the [email protected] already and they told me that they will contact me as soon as they receive it back. Still I'm puzzled why there isn't a unit number. I checked my the paypal address and there was a unit number.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 11, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Thanks a bunch for the 5% discount code. just placed a $100 order and now I am going to be so excited for when it comes in a few weeks.
> 
> Keep up the good work on the site and services
> 
> Doug



Thanks for the trust and support.
We will.
Please pay attention to the new discount.

Thanks again
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 11, 2010)

B Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4QFJG
Starting Date:09/14/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:09/20/2010(HongKong Time）

C Discount for Certain Category
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4PLMS
Link:http://www.lightake.com/products.do/..._CubeTwist-154
Starting Date:09/14/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:09/20/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 11, 2010)

2personality said:


> May i ask, why is it that my order, Q812234907, was sent without the unit number? It resulted in it being sent back to hong kong. http://www.singpost.com.sg/ra/ra_ar...2967HK&postingdate=8/24/2010&RTSOversea=False shows that it is currently being shipped back to hong kong to ur address. I emailed the [email protected] already and they told me that they will contact me as soon as they receive it back. Still I'm puzzled why there isn't a unit number. I checked my the paypal address and there was a unit number.



Hi:
I am sorry for any convenience.
You'd better turn to our Customer Support for more details.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I am sorry for any *convenience*.
> You'd better turn to our Customer Support for more details.
> 
> ...



You mean inconvenience right?


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you stock THIS? It's also available HERE


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 12, 2010)

Requesting the LingYun and new 4x4x4 from DaYan


----------



## spillus (Sep 12, 2010)

theace said:


> Can you stock THIS? It's also available HERE



+1 (216+4 magnetic balls)


----------



## spillus (Sep 12, 2010)

And this in transparent version (Megaminx V2) :
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...cker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26346

http://img72.imageshack.us/i/megatrasp.jpg/


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

Can you stock these puzzles please:
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=175
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=812f61b9-7a95-4e7f-8630-c26cb22e8ba5

And can you stock these puzzles but in white plastic:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Hexangular_Taper_Magic_Cube_Black-30859
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DianSheng_Quadrangular_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_Black-30858
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 13, 2010)

How is order Q913311565 doing? I love your shop.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2010)

theace said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > Hi:
> ...



Thanks for correcting us.


Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys should get russian pyraminxes.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 13, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> You guys should get russian pyraminxes.


They can't get them unless you show them what exactly you want.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> How is order Q913311565 doing? I love your shop.



Hi:
System 9/13/2010 3:08:16 AM Instant Order Received 

Your order just placed. We can't ship it right now.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should get russian pyraminxes.
> ...


Ahhh, ok one like this: https://twistypuzzles.qwknetllc.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=541 except maybe lower the price? Lol.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should get russian pyraminxes.
> ...



Yes.
Please send us the link or a picture.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > y3k9 said:
> ...



We will try to find it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> y3k9 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


Ok, I heard thats a really good pyraminx.


----------



## dcrystalj (Sep 13, 2010)

please get to sell strings for all magics like these http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s..._Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_(Hardcover_Version)-30628

it's really hard job to make them home so would be really ql if u can get some cheap strings


----------



## David0794 (Sep 13, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> please get to sell strings for all magics like these http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s..._Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_(Hardcover_Version)-30628
> 
> it's really hard job to make them home so would be really ql if u can get some cheap strings






Lightake.com said:


> David0794 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lightake,
> ...


----------



## JustinMSmith (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you sell rubik's original cubes?


----------



## theace (Sep 13, 2010)

JustinMSmith said:


> Do you sell rubik's original cubes?



Why would you even want something like that?


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 13, 2010)

JustinMSmith said:


> Do you sell rubik's original cubes?



You'll find the official Rubik's cubes in the RBK category.
http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_RBK-141

And... if you go to the first post in this thread you'll find a chart with the "Lightake brand name" abbreviations and their meanings. That will help when you are looking for specific brands of cubes.


----------



## dynasty (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Lightake,

Could you please tell me where this item is manufactured?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Canon_Lens_24_105_mm_1_1_Coffee_Cup_Mug-31008

It is really cool but I am nervous about putting my mouth to it if the paint is unsafe. Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 14, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> Could you please tell me where this item is manufactured?
> 
> ...



I am sorry that you have some confusions about that.
But actually, this one is one of our popular items.
No need to worry about that.
Just go ahead with your order here.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 14, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> please get to sell strings for all magics like these http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s..._Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_(Hardcover_Version)-30628
> 
> it's really hard job to make them home so would be really ql if u can get some cheap strings



We are working on it.
Take it easy.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## number1failure (Sep 14, 2010)

I am looking for a few specific 3x3 cubes:
AII
AV
FII
Haiyan
Ghosthand II
C
LingYun
C4U

Could you please give me links to these cubes(preferably white), and if you don't have any, tell me when you think you will or where I can get one. Thanks!


----------



## theace (Sep 14, 2010)

go to the first page of this thread.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 14, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I am looking for a few specific 3x3 cubes:
> AII
> AV
> FII
> ...



Can you not look for yourself? All of them except Haiyan and lingyun are on their site (from what I remember). Stop being lazy and do it yourself.


----------



## dynasty (Sep 14, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> dynasty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Lightake,
> ...



Thanks. I was wondering because everywhere else on the net they cost $30-50. Now I know you are less expensive than everywhere else but $15 vs $30-50 is a huge difference. I was wondering if these are "different" quality or something. Pardon the euphemism. Don't take it personally Lightake, cause I do want to buy it from you. Maybe you could explain why it's so cheap? Thanks again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 14, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Lightake.com said:
> 
> 
> > dynasty said:
> ...




Hi:
Some times the quality can not judge from its price.
You can surfing on Lightake.com, some are expensive, others are cheap.
You have 50%chance to win on the price.
Refer to this item, we have a good supplier that can offer good price.
I don't think the quality is different from others priced at $30.
Wish you can have a happy shopping here.

Lightake.com


----------



## Kangiten (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a little question about this item:

=> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167

The pictures and description mention that this cube has a white side, but the video shows a cube with a black side instead of white. Since I'm only interested in getting white, could you tell me if this cube has a black or white side?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 15, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Thanks. I was wondering because everywhere else on the net they cost $30-50. Now I know you are less expensive than everywhere else but $15 vs $30-50 is a huge difference. I was wondering if these are "different" quality or something. Pardon the euphemism. Don't take it personally Lightake, cause I do want to buy it from you. Maybe you could explain why it's so cheap? Thanks again.



That's what people do. They buy wholesale for cheap then resell for much more.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 15, 2010)

Kangiten said:


> I have a little question about this item:
> 
> => http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Color_Magic_Cube-31167
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting us.
I confirmed the pic in our site is right.
We will change the video in our youtube channel to the right one.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 15, 2010)

Light take can you add this? 
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=169


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 15, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Light take can you add this?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=169



On the way to our warehouse.
It need some time.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

I keep trying to use the LIGHTAKEQ4QFJG coupon (3% discount for all cubes). It was supposed to have begun on 09/14 HK time. However, it says that this coupon code does not exist.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 15, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> gundamslicer said:
> 
> 
> > Light take can you add this?
> ...



What price do you thing it will cost on lightake?


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Lightake.

First of all; you guys are very fast. I made two orders and it is my first time that I am buying from Lightake. Up until now, i've been very satisfied about the speed of you guys handling the orders.

However, I have one question. Today, I saw that my second package has been shipped, but it does not say 'via AirMail' like my first package. Is this normal or did something go wrong?







Thanks in advance!


----------



## dynasty (Sep 15, 2010)

Since the order dates are so close its possible it was shipped with the first package. That or they shipped it by camel.


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 15, 2010)

hey guys, has anyone ever used this lubricant before? 

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084

How does it differ from maru lubricant?


Thanks 

Doug


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 15, 2010)

dynasty said:


> Since the order dates are so close its possible it was shipped with the first package. That or they shipped it by camel.



I hope none of these.  Via a camel would take years (or even a century if the camel was not equiped with a GPS or a map of some sort), and in the same package would mean that I'll have to pay an extra 15 euros upon arrival of the packet, since Belgium charges an import tax of 15 euros (don't know whether this is true, but I read it somewhere) if the content of the package is worth 25 euros or more which it certainly is if they ship it in one package. :fp I split up my order in two parts on purpose, so that the value of one package would not exceed the limit of 25 euros.


----------



## dynasty (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh I see...I only can offer one more piece of advice:

For order over $15 USD, I know Lightake gives you a tracking number. If your orders are past this price point (and still under 25 Euros) its possible they gave you a tracking number, or should have given you a tracking number. Then you could check the shipment of each order. If the shipment numbers or times of check in are different then you know its 2 discrete physical packages. 

Of course you probably wouldve figured this out now if you had a tracking number...I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, I was just looking at my order list again and figured that there are two different tracking numbers so there are two different packages. anyway, I still wonder why it doesn't say AirMail. It could still be the camel option, if that is the case I hope I'll get to keep the camel too. Haha  It will probably be okay yeah. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 15, 2010)

It has been a couple of days and the status of order Q913311565 has not changed. I know I double posted but i am really eager to get these puzzles. Was something just not it stock?


----------



## Chrish (Sep 16, 2010)

I got my order yesterday (#Q820145914) one of my items was a 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-25263

However there is a missing edge piece. Is there anything you could do?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 16, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> It has been a couple of days and the status of order Q913311565 has not changed. I know I double posted but i am really eager to get these puzzles. Was something just not it stock?



You've waited 3 whole days for them to get your products shipped? Oh noez. Heaven Forbid.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 16, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a couple of days and the status of order Q913311565 has not changed. I know I double posted but i am really eager to get these puzzles. Was something just not it stock?
> ...



Thanks for being mature about it.


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 16, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> hey guys, has anyone ever used this lubricant before?
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
> 
> ...



It's diansheng lube. It sucks. Go get maru, or D39.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2010)

Eleredo said:


> Hi Lightake.
> 
> First of all; you guys are very fast. I made two orders and it is my first time that I am buying from Lightake. Up until now, i've been very satisfied about the speed of you guys handling the orders.
> 
> ...



If your order go over $15, we offer your Tracking.
If not, it have to be shipped with no tracking.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2010)

Chrish said:


> I got my order yesterday (#Q820145914) one of my items was a
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_C_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-25263
> 
> However there is a missing edge piece. Is there anything you could do?



Contact our Customer Support.
They will help you then.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> It has been a couple of days and the status of order Q913311565 has not changed. I know I double posted but i am really eager to get these puzzles. Was something just not it stock?



system 9/16/2010 4:07:16 PM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: RB214861323HK ] 

This is your package details.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_12_color_Pyraminx_Crystal_Magic_Cube_Black-32479
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_12_color_Pyraminx_Crystal_Magic_Cube_White-32480
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Gear_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-32481
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Gear_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black-32482

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

DAMN! I WANT THE GEAR CUBE! But I don't really have enough money anymore  Spending like $310 on an order D:


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Eleredo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lightake.
> ...



I got a tracking number (I just blurred it for safety purposes), as the value is $16,83, but I was wondering why it says 'via' instead of 'via AirMail'. A bug maybe?


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightake:

About a week ago I made an order...an it almost immediately showed up under the orders section of my account. However, I placed another order last night and it still hasn't shown up on the order section. Can you please check that the order went through fine?

order #: Q916817051

Thanks. Doug


----------



## spillus (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_12_color_Pyraminx_Crystal_Magic_Cube_Black-32479
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_12_color_Pyraminx_Crystal_Magic_Cube_White-32480
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Gear_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-32481
> ...



The "Gear cube" list the same price of Meffert's web shop and the "crystal" 7 USD more .... where is the convenience ?


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

There's some problem at lightake it seems. I'm trying to place an order, but paypal says I can't complete the transaction using my credit card. What's the issue? What is up with this thing?


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> There's some problem at lightake it seems. I'm trying to place an order, but paypal says I can't complete the transaction using my credit card. What's the issue? What is up with this thing?




My guess is that your problem is with your Paypal account or the credit card. I had no trouble submitting a Paypal payment today and using my credit card as the source for funds.


----------



## theace (Sep 16, 2010)

It just doesn't work. I've been trying repeatedly.


----------



## demma (Sep 16, 2010)

theace said:


> It just doesn't work. I've been trying repeatedly.


I put a small order a few seconds ago, everything normal except this time doesn't appear the items, it's just the total amount whit the tag "Aditional payment". Good luck with yours.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 17, 2010)

I have the tracking number RB214861323HK but where do I got to track my package? A link would be appreciated.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 17, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I have the tracking number RB214861323HK but where do I got to track my package? A link would be appreciated.



http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp
Input your tracking.

But HongKong Post alway updates irregularly. Sometimes fast, sometimes slow.


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

Paypal is just being retarded. I made a purchase on Lightake for $2.99, which was hassle free. But when I tried to place my actual order of about $296, it says I cant! Like WTH?!


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

theace said:


> Paypal is just being retarded. I made a purchase on Lightake for $2.99, which was hassle free. But when I tried to place my actual order of about $296, it says I cant! Like WTH?!



I bet they won't let you order for $1,000,000 either. But they really should, right?


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 17, 2010)

theace said:


> Paypal is just being retarded. I made a purchase on Lightake for $2.99, which was hassle free. But when I tried to place my actual order of about $296, it says I cant! Like WTH?!



Hmm.. It seems that you are only having trouble with large orders. I'm a Paypal noob (well, been using it for years now but that's just it) but I do know that you that unverified users can only pay/transfer a certain amount of money. Are you a verified user?


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I bet they won't let you order for $1,000,000 either. But they really should, right?


Gah... Do you see any solutions to this? (For some reason, I think you like trolling me. I dunno, I guess it's because I'm being silly rather often...)



Eleredo said:


> Hmm.. It seems that you are only having trouble with large orders. I'm a Paypal noob (well, been using it for years now but that's just it) but I do know that you that unverified users can only pay/transfer a certain amount of money. Are you a verified user?


Thing is, my dad won't let me link his debit card to paypal. He told me to create a virtual credit card from the bank's website for the amount that I require. Now the virtual credit card is valid for only a single transaction, so if I try to link it to paypal, I can't really pay with it (due to the fact that they charge it $2, which counts as it's single transaction). Also, it is valid for only 24 hours. I've applied for my own debit card at the bank which should be here by Wednesday. I will hopefully be able to link this to my account and pay.

Yes, I'm a verified user. I got verified when I linked a virtual credit card that I created for the purchase. It got charged and blocked lol. Oh yeah, when I pay through this virtual credit card, I don't log in for the simple reason that I won't be able to link the card. Nonetheless, I will try again in a while...


----------



## Stefan (Sep 17, 2010)

theace said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I bet they won't let you order for $1,000,000 either. But they really should, right?
> ...



Since when do trolls try to make a valid point and gives clues? The point is, it's reasonable for them to have *some* limit, in order to protect themselves and their users. Your bank account probably also has a limit for how much you can get per day or so. So if someone steals your access card/data, at least he can't take *all* your money. And calling them retarded for that is unjustified, I think. If you have a limit, it's probably there for a calculated reason, not because they have fun blocking your payment. So just learn what your limitations are, and work with that.


----------



## theace (Sep 17, 2010)

I confirmed with my bank. The daily transaction limit is 40k. So ideally, 13.8k shouldn't be an issue. I don't really know the limits for unregistered paypal users though. I know that when you register, you have a limit till you get verified. I guess I might have to split the order into several small packages. It'll be a tedious job, but still. Unless there's a way around this whole thing.

As for calling them retarded, I was just annoyed, that's all. I totally agree with you.

About the trolling, I dunno, if you were a little detailed with your posts, like the last one, it'd sound less snappy. You may not mean it, but it kinda feels like you're out to get someone. At least, that's my opinion. I have nothing against you or anything, but sometimes, the snappy replies, though you might put them in with a shot of humour, get to you sometimes.

Oh well, I'm going to have to wait till the 13k gets refunded into the account before I can have another go at this anyway.


----------



## dynasty (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you paid for an order worth $1,000,000, Lightake would abscond and we would never hear from them again.

Oh yeah, and you _wouldn't _get your order.


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 17, 2010)

YAY My order was here today but I missed it. So tomorrow I will go to the post office.


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 17, 2010)

do they sell lubix cube?


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 18, 2010)

No


----------



## spillus (Sep 18, 2010)

spillus said:


> And this in transparent version (Megaminx V2) :
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...cker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-26346
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/i/megatrasp.jpg/



Any news ?


----------



## spillus (Sep 18, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> spillus said:
> 
> 
> > .. and "golden egg" ?
> ...



It's a long way ! When do you think it will be on stock ?


----------



## spillus (Sep 18, 2010)

@LT: can you try to get this one ?

Latch Cube by Okamoto
http://cart-imgs-1.fc2.com/user_img/t/tribox/item_258_2.png?

http://cart-imgs-1.fc2.com/user_img/t/tribox/item_258_1.png?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 19, 2010)

spillus said:


> @LT: can you try to get this one ?
> 
> Latch Cube by Okamoto
> http://cart-imgs-1.fc2.com/user_img/t/tribox/item_258_2.png?
> ...


 
You do realize it will be more expensive then what he is selling it for right?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 20, 2010)

spillus said:


> It's a long way ! When do you think it will be on stock ?


 
Sorry for the long way. Coz we are not the manufacturer.
All we need to do is just waiting for the updating.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 20, 2010)

I know some of you may already know this, but there is a coupon that has been working since a long time ago and that allows to get a 5% off in ANY product in LT... FALL5
So, you can use this one always, any other specific (and even less %) is unnecesary.


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 20, 2010)

lightake the coupon on your thread doesnt work. how do you use it?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 21, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> lightake the coupon on your thread doesnt work. how do you use it?


 
Which coupon that you can't use?
Please pay attention to the time, it's HongKong time there.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Lightake.

I received my items from my first order today (after only 10!!! days, which is lightning fast)
The cubes are all in very good condition except for a sticker on the 5x5x5 which was slightly misplaced, but I can fix that myself.

'Perfect Online Shopping Experience' -> 100% true

Thanks very much!


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 21, 2010)

Eleredo said:


> Hi Lightake.
> 
> I received my items from my first order today (after only 10!!! days, which is lightning fast)
> The cubes are all in very good condition except for a sticker on the 5x5x5 which was slightly misplaced, but I can fix that myself.
> ...


 

Wow, That's awesome. I wish that my order would be going that smoothly. It's been 10 days and it hasn't even shipped yet


----------



## theace (Sep 21, 2010)

Just placed a $300.22 order. I guess it'll be free EMS for me! Can you push it guys? the number is Q921220836


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 22, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Wow, That's awesome. I wish that my order would be going that smoothly. It's been 10 days and it hasn't even shipped yet


 
Sorry to hear that.  The item might be out of stock then. Usually they package the items and send it as soon as possible.

edit: 2nd and last package received, thanks very much Lightake! I recommend this website to every cuber out there!


----------



## Wassaren (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if you think I should get YJ Crazy Foot is it worth it


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 23, 2010)

Lightake My order is still in the gather items. Are the items i'm getting in stock?
Q920823004


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 24, 2010)

theace said:


> Just placed a $300.22 order. I guess it'll be free EMS for me! Can you push it guys? the number is Q921220836


 
If we can, we wil let your know the updating shipping method.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 24, 2010)

gundamslicer said:


> Lightake My order is still in the gather items. Are the items i'm getting in stock?
> Q920823004


 
I have pushed it for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 24, 2010)

Lightake: Do you have any news on order number Q911912824? It has been 12 days and still has not shipped. I tried to contact customer service but have not gotten any response. Im getting kind of anxious because it was a large order. Thanks

Doug


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 24, 2010)

I do believe lightake has today and tomorrow off because of autumn holiday. They should respond on the 25th of august in HK time. (I think).


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 24, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I do believe lightake has today and tomorrow off because of autumn holiday. They should respond on the 25th of august in HK time. (I think).


 
No. 

"We will have two days off from Sept 22nd-23rd(HongKong Time) due to the Traditional Chinese Mid-Autumn Day.

After we go back to office, we will deal with the orders as quickly as possible".


p.s. "Someone is wrong on the internet? UNHEARD OF."


----------



## clover (Sep 25, 2010)

I received my package a few days ago and i was very pleased with the shipping. All the items were awesome except for the F-II. The core broke after about five solves. Is there anything you can do about this? I have photos if you want them.

Order number: Q99161226


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 25, 2010)

ender9994 said:


> Lightake: Do you have any news on order number Q911912824? It has been 12 days and still has not shipped. I tried to contact customer service but have not gotten any response. Im getting kind of anxious because it was a large order. Thanks
> 
> Doug


 
Doug:
Please login in your account in Lightake.com
Your order status have just updated.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 25, 2010)

clover said:


> I received my package a few days ago and i was very pleased with the shipping. All the items were awesome except for the F-II. The core broke after about five solves. Is there anything you can do about this? I have photos if you want them.
> 
> Order number: Q99161226


 
Hi:
You can turn to our Customer Service for help:
Support.lightake.com
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 25, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_8_Axis_Octahedron_Magic_Cube_White-32677
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_8_Axis_Octahedron_Magic_Cube_Black-32676
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LL_8_Axis_Magic_Star_Magic_Cube_Black-32675


Lightake.com


----------



## MichaelP. (Sep 25, 2010)

Could you stock this?
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=208


----------



## @uguste (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Spring_4x4x4_Magic_Cube_Black-32680


----------



## demma (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice updates!... But I want the Dayan LingYun!


----------



## David0794 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, cool updates!

Btw how many "Connecting Lines" are these? 20?
(http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Translucent_Connecting_Line_for_Magic_Sheet_-32684)


----------



## spillus (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Latch_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black_(Limited_Edition)-32705

Nice new entry, but ..... so expensive !!!


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 26, 2010)

can anybody order? It's not working for me!


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Sep 26, 2010)

Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

Try not using coupons.. i was using the fall5 coupon, once i removed it, it was fine.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Could you stock this?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=208


 
We will let you know if we can.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2010)

demma said:


> Very nice updates!... But I want the Dayan LingYun!


 
Demma:
Take it easy.
We need some time.
We will let you know if we update them.

Lightake.com


----------



## clover (Sep 27, 2010)

The Customer Service isn't working at the moment. I have sent an email to your service email and haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4.7mm_NeoCube_Alpha_Silver_Magnet_Spheres_(216_Piece)-32709
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4.7mm_NeoCube_Alpha_Golden_Magnet_Spheres_(216_Piece)-32708
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Holey_Skewb_Designed_By_Tony_Fisher_Black-32707
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Holey_Skewb_Designed_By_Tony_Fisher_White-32706
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Latch_Cube_Magic_Cube_Black_(Limited_Edition)-32705
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Translucent_Connecting_Line_for_Magic_Sheet_-32684
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Gold_Connecting_Line_for_Magic_Sheet_-32683
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_FlowerMinx_White_Body-32682
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_FlowerMinx_Black_Body-32681
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Spring_4x4x4_Magic_Cube_Black-32680

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2010)

clover said:


> The Customer Service isn't working at the moment. I have sent an email to your service email and haven't received a reply yet.


 
Tell me your email in PM, I will push it for you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Lots of cool new products! How many connecting lines come with SKUs 32683 and 32684?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2010)

LINGYUN cube will be updated tomorrow.
Keep your eyes on.


Lightake.com


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, wonderful news! I'll be ordering one


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

Could you give me a check on this order? Q921220836 It's been processing for 2 days now. When will it be shipped?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you Sir !!!!


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 27, 2010)

is this link Mini QJ 4*4 ?! 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.24168

I bought 2 Mini QJs and none of them were good . I don't really like them . they lock up so much and its too loose . 
what should i do ? did I buy it wrong ?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

NOOOO! I ordered the gu hong today...  is there any way you could substitute my order of the gu hong with the lingyun?


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 27, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> NOOOO! I ordered the gu hong today...  is there any way you could substitute my order of the gu hong with the lingyun?


 Go ahead and get the guhong. From what I hear, the two cubes feel completely different, so its not like the lingyun is better or anything. And you definitely wont be disappointed with a guhong.


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

I've heard that the LingYun pops.


----------



## ishumprod (Sep 27, 2010)

if you are meaning about the video on youtube : this one
he compares a non-regled and maybe non-lubricated cube with a DaYan cube, who is certainly his competition cube... this cant be fair =P


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 27, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Go ahead and get the guhong. From what I hear, the two cubes feel completely different, so its not like the lingyun is better or anything. And you definitely wont be disappointed with a guhong.


 I guess your right! I shall get both.. LOL


----------



## demma (Sep 27, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> LINGYUN cube will be updated tomorrow.
> Keep your eyes on.
> Lightake.com


 
GREAT!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 27, 2010)

theace said:


> Could you give me a check on this order? Q921220836 It's been processing for 2 days now. When will it be shipped?



OH NOEZ. 2 DAYS. 



theace said:


> I've heard that the LingYun pops.


 
So does the guhong? What's your point?


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 27, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> OH NOEZ. 2 DAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> So does the guhong? What's your point?


 It should be
OH NOESS.
no need for a Z 

In my opinion, the lingyun and guhong are pretty even, but it's a matter of which feeling you like.

But I don't have either... >.<


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 28, 2010)

my LA magic was strung wrong and I would like to get a new one. I bought two of them and one is good but the other is strung wrong.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, awhile ago I ordered an item off your shop. It has been well over two and a half weeks and I still have not recieved my order.
Here's my order number: Q92174999, can you help me out on this? Thanks.


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've checked the site about 10 times today looking for the lingyun..._deep breaths, be patient_.


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

Can you gimme an update on my order please? It's been processing for about 4 days now! When will it be shipped? The order number is Q921220836


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Hello, awhile ago I ordered an item off your shop. It has been well over two and a half weeks and I still have not recieved my order.
> Here's my order number: Q92174999, can you help me out on this? Thanks.


 
OK, We will try our best to help you out.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2010)

nickvu2 said:


> I've checked the site about 10 times today looking for the lingyun..._deep breaths, be patient_.


 
We will let you know about the updates.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Sep 28, 2010)

theace said:


> Can you gimme an update on my order please? It's been processing for about 4 days now! When will it be shipped? The order number is Q921220836


I don't know if it's your first order in LT or if the other times you were lucky, but 4 days it's just normal.


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 28, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> is this link Mini QJ 4*4 ?!
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.24168
> 
> I bought 2 Mini QJs and none of them were good . I don't really like them . they lock up so much and its too loose .
> what should i do ? did I buy it wrong ?



anyone ?!


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

demma said:


> I don't know if it's your first order in LT or if the other times you were lucky, but 4 days it's just normal.


 
This is my 3rd order. The others were done processing in about a day or two max. But then this one is a large order. $300.22, about 80 items ad its an EMS thing. Any clue when it will happen?



mr6768 said:


> anyone ?!


They vary a lot I guess. The one I had was VERY loose, but it never really locked up or anything. Just try breaking in a little more. Else, get a LanLan


----------



## olivier131 (Sep 28, 2010)

LingYun !!!
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.LingYun


----------



## demma (Sep 28, 2010)

theace said:


> This is my 3rd order. The others were done processing in about a day or two max. But then this one is a large order. $300.22, about 80 items ad its an EMS thing. Any clue when it will happen?


You were lucky before. Mine were 4, 8, 2 and 6 days. But they take about 7 days to arrive home so i'm etremelly happy with the service.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I am double posting but my magic was strung wrong making it impossible to solve. I would like a replacement.


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, contact customer service directly, you don't need to post here.

Which Skewb do you reccomend? the QJ or the LL/CubeTwist?

Thanks


----------



## nickvu2 (Sep 28, 2010)

FYI, the latest coupon code is causing a backend (parsing?) error when checking out with PayPal. Error was duplicated in the latest versions of Chrome, Firefox and IE. Removing the coupon code from checkout fixed the problem.


----------



## Krad (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, can you gimme an update on my order please? The status is "Do Partial Shipment" for about 2 weeks! When will it be shipped? The order number is Q93634994


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2010)

Krad said:


> Hello, can you gimme an update on my order please? The status is "Do Partial Shipment" for about 2 weeks! When will it be shipped? The order number is Q93634994


 
OK, We will push it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2010)

The National Day of China
Dear valued Customers:

We will have three days off from Oct 1st-3rd(HongKong Time), all orders will be processed normally from Oct 4th.



Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey, can you order and check out with Paypal with some coupon? Which one?

Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi:
We will update some new coupons to solve the problem.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if I clicked something wrong because the order was over 40 dollars, and in the order it shows "registered air mail package tracking service" ofr ree, but I don't think I got a tracking number.. Is the order number the Receipt ID?


----------



## theace (Sep 30, 2010)

you'll get the tracking number after the order is shipped. Expect a mail from lightake.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Hey, I was wondering if I clicked something wrong because the order was over 40 dollars, and in the order it shows "registered air mail package tracking service" ofr ree, but I don't think I got a tracking number.. Is the order number the Receipt ID?


 
If your order go over $15, we will give you the free tracking number.
If you still have any question, contact our Customer Service immediately. 
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## number1failure (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Lightake, sorry for the off topic post, but would it be possible to get a replacement part for my GuHong and one for my Maru mini 3x3, even though it wasn't your fault? I wasn't quite sure if the replacement part service was only for messed up orders, or if you were able give a spare part or two to somebody in a bad situation, because you're awesome like that.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2010)

B Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKENATIONALDAY
Starting Date:10/01/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:10/07/2010(HongKong Time)


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Hey Lightake, sorry for the off topic post, but would it be possible to get a replacement part for my GuHong and one for my Maru mini 3x3, even though it wasn't your fault? I wasn't quite sure if the replacement part service was only for messed up orders, or if you were able give a spare part or two to somebody in a bad situation, because you're awesome like that.


 
Hi:
You should go to our Customer Service for that.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 30, 2010)

I just ordered $16x.xx of cubes on your website, can I still get the new discount?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2010)

edwardtimliu said:


> I just ordered $16x.xx of cubes on your website, can I still get the new discount?


 
Hi:
You can see the starting date of the new discount.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can see the starting date of the new discount.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Got it, my bad, thank you.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 30, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hey, contact customer service directly, you don't need to post here.


 
+1000000 (feels like that many people post service requests here that nobody else wants to see)


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> B Discount for All Cubes
> Discount: 10%
> Code: LIGHTAKENATIONALDAY
> Starting Date:10/01/2010(HongKong Time）
> Expire Date:10/07/2010(HongKong Time)



Excelent! Thanks!!
I will order my first AV


----------



## dcrystalj (Oct 4, 2010)

*paypal*

please repair your site

I wanna get these discount. When i click checkout with paypal i get serious error... so do a lot of times when i type something in search textfield


----------



## spillus (Oct 4, 2010)

I placed an order today using the discount coupon and everything went fine ...


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 4, 2010)

I also get this paypal error. i will try it again tomorrow. I get it with firefox and internet explorer. So it has to be a problem with the website.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 5, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> please repair your site
> 
> I wanna get these discount. When i click checkout with paypal i get serious error... so do a lot of times when i type something in search textfield


 
Sorry for any inconvenience.
But would you please give us a screen shot about the error that you met?
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## dcrystalj (Oct 5, 2010)

*errorr*







here it is
http://www.shrani.si/f/8/Jb/3CZQGji6/errorrrrrr.png


----------



## Soletta (Oct 5, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> here it is
> http://www.shrani.si/f/8/Jb/3CZQGji6/errorrrrrr.png


 
Hi, 

You should login with your account first, and then try again. For me, it worked .


----------



## demma (Oct 5, 2010)

I ordered two times with paypal and the 10% discount coupon and everything went just fine. I'm always logged in btw.
Good luck.


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 5, 2010)

I can confirm it. You have to login in order for paypal to work. I also got the same error, but after logging in i could use the paypal payment.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 6, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4QCDS
Starting Date:10/07/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:10/17/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2010)

I sent an email to [email protected] 8 days ago (the 30th, by EST) and then a followup on the 5th, yet I still haven't received a reply. I know this isn't really the right place to post, but my email is very urgent, and I can't exactly send another email to contact you, as you don't seem to be answering. It's from [email protected]


----------



## dcrystalj (Oct 7, 2010)

martijn_cube said:


> I can confirm it. You have to login in order for paypal to work. I also got the same error, but after logging in i could use the paypal payment.


 
doh thanx but now it's to late. Big discount is out and now i'll have to wait for long time again:fp


----------



## stinkocheeze (Oct 8, 2010)

How long does it usually take after it ships to canada? It collected pretty fast and was shipped on oct 29, but how long should it take?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 8, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> was shipped on oct 29


 
MAGIC. BURN THE WITCH.

I'm assuming you meant september 29 in which case, it would get to you in about 1 1/2 weeks from being shipping, me thinks.


----------



## austin587 (Oct 8, 2010)

How often do they restock, I want this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 8, 2010)

austin587 said:


> How often do they restock, I want this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363


 
Ask them to restock, although they probably will anyway.

My order has been processing for about a week now!
What happened to your former awesomeness? lol


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I sent an email to [email protected] 8 days ago (the 30th, by EST) and then a followup on the 5th, yet I still haven't received a reply. I know this isn't really the right place to post, but my email is very urgent, and I can't exactly send another email to contact you, as you don't seem to be answering. It's from [email protected]


 
Hi:
I will push it for you.
Anyway, you no need to post your personal email here.
Next time, if you need help, just PM me your personal information.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

austin587 said:


> How often do they restock, I want this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363


 
OK， I will confirm that ang let you know.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Ask them to restock, although they probably will anyway.
> 
> My order has been processing for about a week now!
> What happened to your former awesomeness? lol


 
Hi:
Just email me your order number, I will push it for you to make it quick.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Just email me your order number, I will push it for you to make it quick.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 
I did. would you have rushed it anyway, or do I have to send another email?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I did. would you have rushed it anyway, or do I have to send another email?


 
Just tell me your order number for me to check.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

We are sorry to tell you that
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
This item will not be produced any more.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> We are sorry to tell you that
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> This item will not be produced any more.
> 
> ...



:O why not?

And I will PM you my order number


----------



## demma (Oct 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> We are sorry to tell you that
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> This item will not be produced any more.


I think it's because of LingYun... hopefully I ordered mine a few weeks ago.

BTW, I made my 7th order in LT and I'm extremely amazed with the service... Emma can solve anything in hours, I just can't believe it.


----------



## riffz (Oct 8, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> We are sorry to tell you that
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> This item will not be produced any more.
> 
> ...


 
You mean specifically that one, or all of the Guhongs?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> :O why not?
> 
> And I will PM you my order number


 
We don't know the accurate reason, but just get information about the SOLD OUT.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2010)

demma said:


> I think it's because of LingYun... hopefully I ordered mine a few weeks ago.
> 
> BTW, I made my 7th order in LT and I'm extremely amazed with the service... Emma can solve anything in hours, I just can't believe it.


 
So, all guys should go to Emma for help.

Lightake.com


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

can you stock this http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791953 
or this http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791994


----------



## DeathCuberK (Oct 10, 2010)

Does this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569 have adjustable tnesions? or does it use rivets like a v-cube?


----------



## Rorix (Oct 10, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> Does this http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569 have adjustable tnesions? or does it use rivets like a v-cube?


 
It's adjustable.


----------



## choza244 (Oct 10, 2010)

hey lightake, what you mean that the GuHong white is not going to be produced anymore, just the white DIY kit or all GuHongs? thanks in advance


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 11, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey lightake, what you mean that the GuHong white is not going to be produced anymore, just the white DIY kit or all GuHongs? thanks in advance


 
Hi:
Just the sku that I told you will not be produced any more.
If any other updates, you will find in our purchase page.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 11, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> can you stock this http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791953
> or this http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791994


 
It's much appreciated that if you provide the picture of it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2010)

I ordered a bunch of cubes from your site. 1 of the pink DIY GuHongs I ordered had a deformed corner stock 1/3.
I PM you about it, you said to message customer services and they haven't responded.
Any chance of resolving this?

edit - or who is Emma and how can I contact her?


----------



## demma (Oct 11, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> edit - or who is Emma and how can I contact her?


Emma: [email protected]


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you guys found a russian pyraminx? (as i asked before)


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

coupons aren't working when trying to pay with paypal - they just redirect you to the main page.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> It's much appreciated that if you provide the picture of it.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Don't the links work? They work for me:confused:


----------



## demma (Oct 11, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> coupons aren't working when trying to pay with paypal - they just redirect you to the main page.


Where are you trying to put the coupon? I always put it in the Cart, below the list of items. And always works for me.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 11, 2010)

demma said:


> Where are you trying to put the coupon? I always put it in the Cart, below the list of items. And always works for me.


 
I click on shopping cart, and where it says "Coupon..." I put the coupon's ID.


----------



## merazed (Oct 11, 2010)

My order is saying:
10/12/2010 12:04:06 AM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
10/12/2010 12:09:21 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.

and in the buttom:
10/12/2010 12:09:21 AM NO Voided 4FN71357VR9362458 $52.82

Did it not make it throught? what must i do?


----------



## spillus (Oct 11, 2010)

Pay attention to the SKU 32953 http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Challenge_Wheel_Magic_Cube_White-32953
This is not the original Meffert's one (it is a Knock Off) SKU 32481 http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Meffert_s_Gear_Cube_Magic_Cube_White-32481
They look similar, but they aren't; for instance the KO has printed labels ...
http://www.rubikvn.org/forum/Thread-Vai-hinh-anh-ve-fake-Meffert-s-Gear?page=1


----------



## demma (Oct 12, 2010)

Does anyone have your order posted in the HK Post Service but still in processing state? They usually process the order in one or two days but now I have one in that state since 10/6...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 12, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Don't the links work? They work for me:confused:


 
Hi:
After talk with our suppliers, currently, we can't sell this two cubes.
Sorry.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 12, 2010)

merazed said:


> My order is saying:
> 10/12/2010 12:04:06 AM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
> 10/12/2010 12:09:21 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
> 
> ...


 

Instant Order Received that means you paid successfully.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## EricReese (Oct 12, 2010)

Wtf. Why is it I can buy the cube when there is no coupon on the order, but when I add that promo coupon on the first page of the thread, it won't let me? Seriously this is annoying. If I remove the coupon it let's me check out again. But on there...it just brings me to this page

http://lightake.com/default.html?aspxerrorpath=/shoppingcart.aspx

Fix please, I want a damn Guhong


----------



## demma (Oct 12, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Wtf. Why is it I can buy the cube when there is no coupon on the order, but when I add that promo coupon on the first page of the thread, it won't let me? Seriously this is annoying. If I remove the coupon it let's me check out again. But on there...it just brings me to this page


Are you logged in? Some people solve this problem. I'm always logged in and made 4 orders with coupons in the last 8 days.
Can you try with another browser?


----------



## EricReese (Oct 12, 2010)

I will try logging in. The browser is not the problem, its the server side code not accepting it. I don't have an account. Thanks for your reply demma


----------



## demma (Oct 12, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I will try logging in. (...) Thanks for your reply demma


Good luck with it. :tu

Lightake, my wish list shows this: "Has not increased the data".

Btw, do you know if the HK Postal Service has some problems with the posted orders? Have some orders posted on 10/6 and 10/9 and they weren't scheduled yet. It take one or two days with all my previous orders.

Thanks.

EDIT: I suggest putting this octahedron (and everything like this) in the Dayan category, I almost missed it.


----------



## lachose (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi !
Can you stock this please : http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1687137 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 13, 2010)

demma said:


> Good luck with it. :tu
> 
> Lightake, my wish list shows this: "Has not increased the data".
> 
> ...


 
For the error:
Please give me a screen shot about that.

For the category:
From now on, we will updates as you required.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 13, 2010)

lachose said:


> Hi !
> Can you stock this please : http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1687137 ?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Sorry we can't sell them according to the reply of our suppliers.


Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Oct 13, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> For the error:
> Please give me a screen shot about that.


Here's the screen shot, the rest information in my account is perfect (orderlist, personal data, etc.) When I try to access from outside the account it just show me 200 (random?) items.





I have like 20 items in there.
Thanks.


----------



## Winball (Oct 13, 2010)

Any updates on the C-III ?

http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=208


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 13, 2010)

Winball said:


> Any updates on the C-III ?
> 
> http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=208


 
Hi:
We can't sell this.
Sorry

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 13, 2010)

demma said:


> Here's the screen shot, the rest information in my account is perfect (orderlist, personal data, etc.) When I try to access from outside the account it just show me 200 (random?) items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't see the screen shot, sorry.
Please send again.
If you are urgently needed to fix them , please contact our Customer Service.
Lightake.com


----------



## blucrosoft (Oct 13, 2010)

Will these cubes be available in the future?


----------



## botanicals (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi mr lightake. I receive two envelopes, but with a missing cube, a white FII. can you help me please, do you need some info ? its not the first time that a don't receive a cube. You got a good service and i want to keep shopping with you. thanks a lot.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 14, 2010)

botanicals said:


> Hi mr lightake. I receive two envelopes, but with a missing cube, a white FII. can you help me please, do you need some info ? its not the first time that a don't receive a cube. You got a good service and i want to keep shopping with you. thanks a lot.



Hi:
You should go to our Customer Service for that.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 14, 2010)

botanicals said:


> Hi mr lightake. I receive two envelopes, but with a missing cube, a white FII. can you help me please, do you need some info ? its not the first time that a don't receive a cube. You got a good service and i want to keep shopping with you. thanks a lot.


 
Yes, contact emma.
Don't forget to include a picture, and your order number.


----------



## botanicals (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Eric79 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have the same Problem user demma has. My wish-list also is empty - again. It had about 15-20 items in it and now it was emty again. Like I said, this is not the first time that happened. So it seems that your shop software has some problems with the wish-list feature.


----------



## Eric79 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, and I found some errors in you data: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_XWH_30MM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-27346 says "Align 54 squares so that the colors match up on all 9 sides". It is a cube - and cubes only have 6 sides. Maybe this error is repeated on other products too?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 16, 2010)

Eric79 said:


> Oh, and I found some errors in you data: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_XWH_30MM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-27346 says "Align 54 squares so that the colors match up on all 9 sides". It is a cube - and cubes only have 6 sides. Maybe this error is repeated on other products too?


 
Thanks Eric79:
We will check to see how to correct them.

Lightake.com


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 17, 2010)

To Lightake: Thanks for all the hard work and great deals! And, lookee here, new coupon (LIGHTAKEQ4QXFBRS) worth 5% off!

Anywho, is there any word as to when we'll be seeing the white version of this puzzle?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.32680

WitEden currently is stocking the white version... http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=173


----------



## mentosftw (Oct 18, 2010)

I was wondering if you could get this cube in white
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1529634

thanks


----------



## Winball (Oct 18, 2010)

Could you stock this?

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=54e9c231-cb45-495f-9190-830d7c1aab46


----------



## Mikon (Oct 19, 2010)

What are the differences between this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569 and this one http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864 aside colours?
Which one is the one that everybody is sayng positive things?


----------



## spillus (Oct 20, 2010)

Can you try to stock this one, please ?
http://www.hknowstore.com/__ImageGrabber.axd?id=9477&c=0&d=60&w=0&h=0

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=ad905c6b-0022-45eb-93b9-782638cd7d10


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 20, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Fix please, I want a damn Guhong


 
Snippy. Rawr.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi:
We have collected the new product requests of all.
Once we have updates, we wil keep you guys informed.
Thanks.

Lightake.com


----------



## EricReese (Oct 20, 2010)

I was just kidding, its cubes, i can wait <3. Got one in the mail today anyway. <3 it


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 20, 2010)

spillus said:


> Can you try to stock this one, please ?
> http://www.hknowstore.com/__ImageGrabber.axd?id=9477&c=0&d=60&w=0&h=0
> 
> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=ad905c6b-0022-45eb-93b9-782638cd7d10


http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.13CM_Intellect_Ball-28995


----------



## demma (Oct 20, 2010)

LT, is the "Delay in Air Mail Service" notice for items that were posted in these days or the ones that had left HK, or both?
I experienced a delay of several days with three orders between the day it was posted and the day it left HK compared with the one or two days of the previous ones. I don't know if this is what are you trying to say.


----------



## SwFranciszek (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Lightake,

My order of 10/04/2010 has still not been sent.

Missing parts of the previous order 9/24/2010! just the same.

Can I add additional days of delay of the reasons for Air Mail Service?

Please - dont say that I should contact the service, because I did it three times already and Sandy every time writes: "Do not worry, I am apologize for the mistake we make to you "....

Is she a psychologist?

Something wrong with Lightake...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 20, 2010)

SwFranciszek said:


> Hi Lightake,
> 
> My order of 10/04/2010 has still not been sent.
> 
> ...


 
Please tell me your order number that had a problem.
I will push it for you.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 20, 2010)

demma said:


> LT, is the "Delay in Air Mail Service" notice for items that were posted in these days or the ones that had left HK, or both?
> I experienced a delay of several days with three orders between the day it was posted and the day it left HK compared with the one or two days of the previous ones. I don't know if this is what are you trying to say.


 
We currently with another shipping method which can fast our shipping process.
Once we have the updates, we will keep you informed.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=54e9c231-cb45-495f-9190-830d7c1aab46
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1529634
We currently can't provide the cubes in the aboved links.
Sorry.

For this link:
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=ad905c6b-0022-45eb-93b9-782638cd7d10
Please click www.lightake.com for SKU 28994

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## SwFranciszek (Oct 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Please tell me your order number that had a problem.
> I will push it for you.
> 
> Thanks
> Lightake.com


 
1. Order: Q924325206 Created on 9/24/2010 AV cube: 

Missing: 1 spring, 2 large washers
Damaged (badly made) corner. Photographs were sent to: [email protected]
Specially for You:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/958120d5d4d585d5.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/27829964a9d3e853.html


2. Order: Q104344411 Created on 10/4/2010 GuHong cube:

Current status: Paypal Warning


Regards


----------



## spillus (Oct 20, 2010)

Two more requests:
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=164
http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=163

QJ Meffert's clone ..


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 21, 2010)

SwFranciszek said:


> 1. Order: Q924325206 Created on 9/24/2010 AV cube:
> 
> Missing: 1 spring, 2 large washers
> Damaged (badly made) corner. Photographs were sent to: [email protected]
> ...


 
Hi:
we will fix it for you. Don't worry.

Lightake.com


----------



## SwFranciszek (Oct 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> we will fix it for you. Don't worry.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Thanks Emma


----------



## theace (Oct 22, 2010)

Would you be able to sell me a single center part for SKU 31025? I need a yellow center cap as I dropped mine in the train. I'll pay for it.


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm experiencing some shipping problems with my small orders, pre and post posting.
LT = Lightake / HKPS = Hong Kong Post Service / APS = my country post service.

In a normal situation the dates are (based on five previous orders):
Ordered 9/28 (LT) > Shipped 10/1 (LT) > Posted 10/3 (LT) > Scheduled 10/5 (HKPS) > Left HK 10/7 (HKPS) > Arrive country 10/13 (HKPS) > In my door 10/14 (APS)

What happened/is happening:
Ordered 9/28 (LT) > Shipped 10/5 (LT) > Posted 10/6 (LT) > Scheduled 10/13 (HKPS) > Left HK 10/14 (HKPS) > ?

I know that LT said that there are some problems with shipping but I'm posting to share with some other people who are in a similar sitiation and wondering where their package is.
Hope this can be fixed soon because I have three orders coming and a fourth in mind.


----------



## Joe Black (Oct 22, 2010)

In fact It can take about 10 days to arrive to our country... At list I'm willing to wait that. Did you had a TN? Since I had some small problem every order I made was with tracking number...
And I don't know wether it's relevant or not, buy LT has taken the first week of the month, they must have lots of orders...


----------



## spillus (Oct 23, 2010)

spillus said:


> Two more requests:
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=164
> http://www.china-magic-cube.com/goods.asp?gid=163
> 
> QJ Meffert's clone ..




Just arrived ! http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_12_Color_Magic_Cube_Black-33323
but so expensive ... glab :-(


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 23, 2010)

theace said:


> Would you be able to sell me a single center part for SKU 31025? I need a yellow center cap as I dropped mine in the train. I'll pay for it.


 
Hi:
You can turn to our Customer Service for help.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 23, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> In fact It can take about 10 days to arrive to our country... At list I'm willing to wait that. Did you had a TN? Since I had some small problem every order I made was with tracking number...
> And I don't know wether it's relevant or not, buy LT has taken the first week of the month, they must have lots of orders...


 
Hi:
We are taking every strive to fix them.
Currently, we are considering to use Switzerland Post to ship our packages to all over Europe.
Wish that will fast the shipping process.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 23, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4QAZXS
Starting Date:10/25/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/01/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## lovelyboy1712 (Oct 24, 2010)

why Lightake not selling Jig-A-Loo


----------



## demma (Oct 24, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are taking every strive to fix them.
> Currently, we are considering to use Switzerland Post to ship our packages to all over Europe.
> Wish that will fast the shipping process.
> ...


 
Actually, Joe Black and I live in Southamerica, and all my orders arrived here in 6 days, no more no less.
Waiting to call the postal service office on monday.


----------



## theace (Oct 24, 2010)

My $300 order arrived in India in like 4 days. But thanks to the Hopeless customs, It got to me after 2 weeks. However, another small order i had placed (maybe $2.xx) has not reached yet. It's been *5 WEEKS*. I don't have a tracking number for it, so... This is the longest LT has EVER taken.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 25, 2010)

Actually, right now, The Christmas is approaching.
Many packages are located in Post and processed much slower than before.
We have tried to bring another way of shipping like Switzerland Post or Singapore Post to smooth them.
Wish all things can be fixed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Juju (Oct 25, 2010)

I kind of don't see the point of the tracking number that I have been given for my order. It's been 11 days since Lightake shipped my order on the 15th, and the status hasn't changed from "The item was posted on 15-Oct-2010." Since then. How am I supposed to know if my package has even left Hongkong?


----------



## AquaJoe (Oct 25, 2010)

You have to go to the Hong Kong post website to use the tracking #

But it only tracks it until it leaves HK.


----------



## Juju (Oct 25, 2010)

AquaJoe said:


> You have to go to the Hong Kong post website to use the tracking #
> 
> But it only tracks it until it leaves HK.


 
Yeah but when I used the tracking number from New Zealand post, all it's able to tell me is that the package has been picked up by Hongkong post and is on the way to the Hongkong depot. It has said that for 10 days now. Either it's super slow, or they just don't give you much tracking information and it could be here like tomorrow or something.


----------



## AquaJoe (Oct 26, 2010)

I just checked my last order which was placed on the 9th and it took 11 days from the time HK post got it to the time it left. So it is slower than before. Its probably still in HK if it doesnt have a HK dispatch date. 

Its not really a tracking number, but more like delivery conformation.


----------



## Smacky (Oct 26, 2010)

Juju said:


> Yeah but when I used the tracking number from New Zealand post, all it's able to tell me is that the package has been picked up by Hongkong post and is on the way to the Hongkong depot. It has said that for 10 days now. Either it's super slow, or they just don't give you much tracking information and it could be here like tomorrow or something.


It´s going super slow because of the upcoming holidays. I have got the same problem as you, it says that it was posted on 15-oct, then nothing.


----------



## demma (Oct 26, 2010)

Yesterday I received to packages toghether posted on 10/6 and 10/09 that left HK on 10/14 and 10/17. And today received one posted on 10/11 that left HK on 10/19. The last one was the only one that was on time.
Hope this delays were because the National days early this month. 

Two orders were perfect but one had a missing item so I'm going to mail Emma.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## demma (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, double post. Please delete this.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi:
Currently, we will use Singapore Post to distract the pressure of order shipping.
Wish this can give me much confidence.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 27, 2010)

I made a $94.64 order and its not showing up in my order list. I checked my paypal account and the funds have been taken out. I contacted customer support and still waiting on an answer from them. Can I get a refund so I can try making the order again?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 27, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I made a $94.64 order and its not showing up in my order list. I checked my paypal account and the funds have been taken out. I contacted customer support and still waiting on an answer from them. Can I get a refund so I can try making the order again?


 
Hi:
Check your email please. We have sent you one.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Can you please stock these items:
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinfo.asp?cpname=%BC%C6%CA%B1%C6%F7%B1%A3%BB%A4%B4%FC
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinfo.asp?cpname=QJ8027-BZL (you already stock this one but can you get the QJ brand as it is much better)

Thanks Robert


----------



## theace (Oct 27, 2010)

Can you stock SKU 32953 in black?

Also, can you stock The Gear Cube Extreme?


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 27, 2010)

Lightake can u get this? http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1877143


----------



## rwan (Oct 27, 2010)

When will you be able to stock the Alpha Feng V?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Just tried to order from the UK and it's forcing me to add about $30 worth of shipping.
You've still got the banner saying free shipping to ANYWHERE in the world.
What's going on?


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 28, 2010)

Already said that...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I did a little experimenting and the site only forces me to pay for quick shipping when I add SKU: 33470 3x3x3 DaYan III LingYun Magic Cube Transparent.
I assume this quirk will be rectified soon.

Can I ask a question about the product here? Does it have transparent stickers or (as it seems to me) does it have thin tiles?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 28, 2010)

theace said:


> Can you stock SKU 32953 in black?
> 
> Also, can you stock The Gear Cube Extreme?


 
Hi:
I can't see any item through the link you posted.
Please give us the item link or a picture of them.

For other people who post a product request here.
Once we have the news about them, we will keep you informed immediately.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 28, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I did a little experimenting and the site only forces me to pay for quick shipping when I add SKU: 33470 3x3x3 DaYan III LingYun Magic Cube Transparent.
> I assume this quirk will be rectified soon.
> 
> Can I ask a question about the product here? Does it have transparent stickers or (as it seems to me) does it have thin tiles?



Hi:
You can turn to thin link for stickers:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Stickers-173

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 28, 2010)

Why is shipping taking so long it has been three weeks for my items and every other time they have all arrived within a week


----------



## EricReese (Oct 28, 2010)

He has already explained it is because of holiday season coming. He has also explained that he is trying to find alternative methods to prevent this delay


----------



## theace (Oct 28, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I can't see any item through the link you posted.
> Please give us the item link or a picture of them.
> 
> ...



Here's the link to the Gear Cube Extreme.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 28, 2010)

theace said:


> Here's the link to the Gear Cube Extreme.


 
Hi:
It should be updated in several days. 
Wait and see.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> I did a little experimenting and the site only forces me to pay for quick shipping when I add SKU: 33470 3x3x3 DaYan III LingYun Magic Cube Transparent.
> I assume this quirk will be rectified soon.
> 
> Can I ask a question about the product here? Does it have transparent stickers or (as it seems to me) does it have thin tiles?





Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can turn to thin link for stickers:
> http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Stickers-173
> 
> ...



You didn't actually answer anything I asked.

When I add SKU: 33470 to my shopping cart the site forces me to pay for shipping.
I want to make an order and don't want you to have to pay for shipping twice.

Does SKU: 33470 have stickers on it or is it coloured plastic?


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Lightake,

Can you please stock these items:
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinf...A3%BB%A4%B4%FC
http://www.chinaqunjia.com/en/allinf...ame=QJ8027-BZL (you already stock this one but can you get the QJ brand as it is much better)

Thanks Robert


----------



## Winball (Oct 28, 2010)

Sealed Alpha V
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

Can you stock this: http://cubehaiyan.com/product_157.html
or this: http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=24916595-1789-4b83-91f2-2ec652101d05


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi;
We updates this one:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524
Please wait for other new updates.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 29, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> You didn't actually answer anything I asked.
> 
> When I add SKU: 33470 to my shopping cart the site forces me to pay for shipping.
> I want to make an order and don't want you to have to pay for shipping twice.
> ...



Hi:
This sku has stickers itself. But it lookd like transparent.
If you want to buy more stickers, we recommend this:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.6_Color_Transparent_Sticker_for_3x3x3_Magic_Cube-27338

For the plastic:
It's transparent.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 29, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Can you stock this: http://cubehaiyan.com/product_157.html
> or this: http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=24916595-1789-4b83-91f2-2ec652101d05


 
Hi:
We can't supply you the first one.
but we plan to update the second one.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Oct 29, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi;
> We updates this one:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524
> Please wait for other new updates.


I think it will be better if you put those items in the Magic Cube category. It's impossible to find if you are not following this thread. Happened to me with the black guhong diy kit before.

Edit: Is the "Add to whish list" feature working? I can't add any product.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2010)

Could sku.32680 be stocked in white?


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 30, 2010)

Unknown.soul said:


> Could sku.32680 be stocked in white?


 MF8+Dayan 4x4's aren't even manufactured in white.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 30, 2010)

:/


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 30, 2010)

Unknown.soul said:


> Could sku.32680 be stocked in white?


 
Hi:
Currently, we can't offer this one.
Sorry.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Oct 30, 2010)

Can you stock THIS in black?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2010)

Does hong kong post update the tracking info on everything or is mine just taking extra long?? It's been processing since the 26th of october...


----------



## dj3du (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi!
I'm making an order from lightake, but at the moment a click at checkout with paypal, the site goes to an error page.What should i do?


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 30, 2010)

dj3du said:


> Hi!
> I'm making an order from lightake, but at the moment a click at checkout with paypal, the site goes to an error page.What should i do?


 Usually signing into your Lightake account solves the problem (for me and for most people) for whatever reason. If you don't have an account...make one.


----------



## dj3du (Oct 30, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Usually signing into your Lightake account solves the problem (for me and for most people) for whatever reason. If you don't have an account...make one.


 
Ok, I'll try it, thank you!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 30, 2010)

it's been 32 days since i ordered...it was shipped 27 days ago...good stuff..


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 31, 2010)

about the same here, puzzlemaster. Mine came on saturday but apparently we weren't home and so they left a notice saying we have to pick it up on monday? o.o Whatev.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> Does hong kong post update the tracking info on everything or is mine just taking extra long?? It's been processing since the 26th of october...


 
Hi:
Actually, the packages are full of the HONHKONG POST's warehouse.
It need 3-4 days to update the info than before.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2010)

theace said:


> Can you stock THIS in black?


 
Hi：
I have asked our supplier, but he said he can't offer us this one currently.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2010)

B Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 4%
Code: LIGHTAKEQ4PLWG
Starting Date:11/02/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/09/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for sorting out the clear LingYun.
Just a BTW SKU: 33524 - 3x3x3 Alpha Feng V Magic Cube DIY Kit Black is in the New Arrivals section but not in Magic Cubes.


----------



## 4. (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello, 
Great store! Could you tell me the names of your best 4x4 and 5x5? 
4.


----------



## theace (Nov 1, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi：
> I have asked our supplier, but he said he can't offer us this one currently.
> 
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Will it be available by december? I'm planning to place a large order during christmas.


----------



## Juju (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey guys what do I do if I got sent a white ES 2x2 instead of the black one that I ordered?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Thanks for sorting out the clear LingYun.
> Just a BTW SKU: 33524 - 3x3x3 Alpha Feng V Magic Cube DIY Kit Black is in the New Arrivals section but not in Magic Cubes.


 
Hi:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_GJ(Type_A)-153
The first one is 33524
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2010)

4. said:


> Hello,
> Great store! Could you tell me the names of your best 4x4 and 5x5?
> 4.


 
You can choose all of our 4*4 here:
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.4x4x4

and 5*5
http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.5x5x5

I am sure all that in our site are the best, but every one has its own taste.
So, you can choose what you want.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2010)

theace said:


> Will it be available by december? I'm planning to place a large order during christmas.


 Hi:
Currently, after contact with our suppliers, we didn't know the accurate time when this one can be produced.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2010)

Juju said:


> Hey guys what do I do if I got sent a white ES 2x2 instead of the black one that I ordered?


 
For after sales problem and other custmomer service.
Please turn to our Customer Service.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi. Im a noob. There are too many QJ pyraminx in your store but which one is the best? Thx


----------



## olivier131 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> You can choose all of our 4*4 here:
> http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.4x4x4
> 
> and 5*5
> ...


 
Hey lightake, one 5x5x5 is missing because of his name : http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_5×5×5_Rubik_s_Cube_Black-25840


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> Hey lightake, one 5x5x5 is missing because of his name : http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_5×5×5_Rubik_s_Cube_Black-25840


 
Thanks for the complement.

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 2, 2010)

I made a price match and the lower 1.7USD the price of the gear  I will order soon some on these

Which magics do you recommend? I have this one
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29890
But I would like to pay a bit more for a better one.

Thanks.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 2, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> I made a price match and the lower 1.7USD the price of the gear  I will order soon some on these
> 
> Which magics do you recommend? I have this one
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29890
> ...


 CubeTwist magics are really nice.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 3, 2010)

My birthday package came. Everything in good condition except my skewb's box is all messed up. 

However, skewb is now my favorite cube.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey where can I get a twin (siamese) 3x3? LT has none of them right? So where?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 4, 2010)

Joe Black said:


> Hey where can I get a twin (siamese) 3x3? LT has none of them right? So where?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Make your own, just get 2 cubes (people usually use cheap or not particularly good ones, like Diansheng or storebought) and glue them together.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 5, 2010)

I was wondering, if you were going to stock the Dayan LingYun and the new AV-f cube? I don't know if they are out yet, also could you add a link for a Ghost hand II on the first post? I cannot seem to find them. I usually only look at that post and never over here


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you have any yj 5x5's (with v-cube mech.)? If not can you stock them?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I was wondering, if you were going to stock the Dayan LingYun and the new AV-f cube? I don't know if they are out yet, also could you add a link for a Ghost hand II on the first post? I cannot seem to find them. I usually only look at that post and never over here


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_(Full)-33525
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_Black-32764
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_White-32765


----------



## lachose (Nov 5, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Do you have any yj 5x5's (with v-cube mech.)? If not can you stock them?


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25569


----------



## spillus (Nov 5, 2010)

HKP delay !

A note published on 22 oct says : "22 October 2010
Outbound Airmail Service

With Thanksgiving Day and Christmas approaching, there has been a significant increase recently in outbound airmail traffic. As the supply of air cargo space might not be able to cope with the demand, some airmail items destined for the US, Brazil and Europe are subject to delays of three to four days until further notice."

My order Q1020727256 was shipped on Oct 22 and the tracking service of HKP says "The item (RB211428541HK) was posted on 23-Oct-2010", 9 working days ago (not 3-4 days) ! How do I expect to see my order on the way to my country ? 
I am a worried, because I had no troubles with shipments till now and I am (was) very satisfied.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my last (and first) order which was shipped on october, 19th.


----------



## theace (Nov 5, 2010)

lol. I got one of my orders yesterday. It was shipped on 20th Sept. That's the longest an LT order has EVER taken. Though I blame the India Customs for it. They're a bunch of faggots. 

OFF TOPIC FLAME: A $300 order that I had placed once reached India Customs within 3 days of being shipped. It took the package 2 god damn weeks to get home! Screw you India customs!! And to top it all they charged me a ****ing 34% import duty! That's like $102 more man!


----------



## AquaJoe (Nov 6, 2010)

I just got an order last week and it took 11 days from the time HK post got it until it left Hong Kong.

So its definitely more than 3-4 days.


----------



## andakin (Nov 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the Dayan III transparent come in black?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_Transparent-33470
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b0slD_Cz5I


----------



## Wassaren (Nov 6, 2010)

andakin said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Dayan III transparent come in black?
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_Transparent-33470
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_b0slD_Cz5I


 
U stupid or just tired? Or maybe drugged...


----------



## Laura O (Nov 6, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> I'm still waiting for my last (and first) order which was shipped on october, 19th.


 
Same here. I'm still waiting for 2 or 3 items that were shipped in the beginning of october while another order that was shipped about 3 weeks later arrived yesterday...


----------



## olivier131 (Nov 6, 2010)

lachose said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.25569


 
And this ? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864


----------



## andakin (Nov 6, 2010)

Wassaren said:


> U stupid or just tired? Or maybe drugged...


 
excuse my stupidity, but if you know where i can get the tile cube in transparent black, please share.


----------



## lachose (Nov 6, 2010)

It can be transparent or black but not both.


----------



## AquaJoe (Nov 6, 2010)

lachose said:


> It can be transparent or black but not both.


 
Why not? Did you ever hear of translucent black?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 6, 2010)

They do have a YJ5x5x5 with Vcube mechanics. It's this one, and I can attest to this because I ordered this from Lightake.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569


----------



## Lorken (Nov 7, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_(Full)-33525
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_Black-32764
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_III_LingYun_Magic_Cube_White-32765


 
Thanks, why are they so cheap? I thought the Alpha Feng would be more expensive than the AV


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn, this shipping is taking forever. It took about two weeks to get accepted into the Hong Kong post office. It's going to be a nice Christmas present for this to arrive.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 7, 2010)

An average delivery from Lightake for me is usually 2 weeks. My last order was shipped on 10-5, and was received on 11-1. Almost 4 weeks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2010)

LT can you stock this item?

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/webstore/Micro%20A%20Cubes.JPG
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1309567

its the micro memory cube.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 8, 2010)

antoineccantin said:


> LT can you stock this item?
> 
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/webstore/Micro%20A%20Cubes.JPG
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1309567
> ...


 They already do: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-26653
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-26652


----------



## andakin (Nov 8, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> They already do: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_White-26653
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-26652


 
i too am interested in this cube. im curious why the standard black cube doesnt have a logo.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone else has been using this tracking site, http://intmail.183.com.cn/item/itemStatusQuery.do.
I had placed an order last Friday and it wasn't showing up in my order list. I sent a message to support asking for an update and I recieved a message from Sandy saying my order had been shipped and that I could track it using that link. Anyone else have that slight problem?


----------



## yockee (Nov 8, 2010)

It would be really nice if someone could find the "new" sealed Alpha 1. They stopped making it a while ago, and it's apparently worth a lot. I'd also like to get the new Alpha 2. You have the old one on your site, but not the sealed one with the little edge notches. The only site that has it is Rubikfans, but it's too expensive.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 9, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I'm curious if anyone else has been using this tracking site, http://intmail.183.com.cn/item/itemStatusQuery.do.
> I had placed an order last Friday and it wasn't showing up in my order list. I sent a message to support asking for an update and I recieved a message from Sandy saying my order had been shipped and that I could track it using that link. Anyone else have that slight problem?


 
Hi:
Actually, HK Post are filled with so many packages which result in slower package processing.
So, we use some different Post to process your pacakges like China Post and Singapore Post and so on.
I recommend you to use the English Version to track your package:
http://intmail.183.com.cn/item/itemStatusQuery.do?lan=0
Anything you need our help, please contact our Customer Support
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Zubon (Nov 9, 2010)

Just a waning to everyone. If you buy from Lightake, even if they ship it quickly, Hong Kong Post will take a LONG time to process your order and ship it to you.
It says on the site that there may be delays of "three to four days". I ordered on October 18th, it was partially shipped October 25th and Hong Kong post is still processing it now. 

Most people are reporting a minimum of 2-3 weeks for your package to be processed by HKP.


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2010)

I received my order this morning. It was shipped on october, 19th.
I can't believe it: Lightake sent me a white cube instead of the black one I ordered! :fp
I can't use white cubes, it takes me hours to recognize colors on them.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> I can't believe it: Lightake sent me a white cube instead of the black one I ordered! :fp


 
Oh wow a human being made a mistake! Quick, call the New York Times!


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2010)

Who reads the NYT ? If I want to inform the whole planet, I post the news on twitter, facebook and youtube.
I waited 3 weeks for nothing. OK?
I fail to see where your post is more useful than mine.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi:
Sorry for any delay about your orders.
We have used different shipping way to flat the shipping burden of HKP.
If want you have recevied right now is not what you order, please contact our Support Team to follow your problem.
They will give you a solution.

Lightake.com


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2010)

My appologies, it seems to be my mistake. I wanted to order a black cube to replace my white one. I don’t see why I would have select the white cube. I dislike them. It’s probably the famous Magic Cube's effect. At least, it proves if needed that my color recognition with white cube is awful.
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 10, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> My appologies, it seems to be my mistake. I wanted to order a black cube to replace my white one. I don’t see why I would have select the white cube. I dislike them. It’s probably the famous Magic Cube's effect. At least, it proves if needed that my color recognition with white cube is awful.
> Thanks for your answer.



Hi:
It's ok.
If you are one of our customers, we will try our best to serve you, although we still need a lot of improvements.
Thanks anyway.

Lightake.com


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 10, 2010)

You did your best. I'll offer this cube.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 10, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEBF5 
Starting Date:11/10/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/22/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 11, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...amid_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White-33825


Lightake.com


----------



## splinteh (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi could you please stock this cube: 

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=208

or

http://hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=34ca5fc9-540a-4cb4-8d56-61d30d477a51

It is a new Type C III. I would very much appreciate it if you stocked it.


----------



## skeevs (Nov 11, 2010)

I just received my package in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Posted on 16th October 2010, and it's 11th November 2010 today. Normally it takes only 7 days from HK.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 11, 2010)

skeevs said:


> I just received my package in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Posted on 16th October 2010, and it's 11th November 2010 today. Normally it takes only 7 days from HK.


 
Hi:
After the National Day in China, HongKong Post became slower than before.
But currently we brought in another way of shipping China Post to fast the shipping process.
Wish it could be better.

Lightake.com


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wondering if you can stock this: http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=24916595-1789-4b83-91f2-2ec652101d05


----------



## PalashD (Nov 11, 2010)

I had ordered last month. The cubes were shipped on 30th. I still haven't received them!!


----------



## theace (Nov 11, 2010)

I bet they're lying in customs. I have the same problem. My EMS order took 15 days to get here. And another one I ha placed recently, for a Laser pointer, took 6 weeks. It's the retarded India customs. It's not lightake. if you have a tracking and know someone at the customs office, I suggest you talk to them. Alternatively, go over to the customs office and get it released from there.


----------



## spillus (Nov 11, 2010)

Dear LT, in the MP3/MP4 section you have the FiiO S5 that is out-of-production replaced by the new improved version S5K (with card reader and earphone output). Can you stock this one in a resonable short time ? I'd like to buy it for a Christmas gift ! ;-)

Here a link :
http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/showproduct.asp?id=314


----------



## spillus (Nov 11, 2010)

PalashD said:


> I had ordered last month. The cubes were shipped on 30th. I still haven't received them!!



Consider that my order was shipped by LT on Oct-23 and left HKPost on NOV-8th !! more than two weeks later ... HKP seems to be in a very serious troubles.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 12, 2010)

spillus said:


> Dear LT, in the MP3/MP4 section you have the FiiO S5 that is out-of-production replaced by the new improved version S5K (with card reader and earphone output). Can you stock this one in a resonable short time ? I'd like to buy it for a Christmas gift ! ;-)
> 
> Here a link :
> http://www.fiio.com.cn/en/showproduct.asp?id=314


 
Hi:
We will follow this for you.
Wait for our news for that.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 12, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_White-33868
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.14_Side_XM_Rainbow_Magic_Cube_White-33869


Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Nov 12, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We will follow this for you.
> Wait for our news for that.
> 
> ...



I am looking to the white version and .... a competitive price


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 12, 2010)

I looked through all cubes but I can't find Maru 4x4x4. AFAIR it was on Lightake!
Where is it?


----------



## theace (Nov 12, 2010)

Lightake doesn't stock Maru 4x4s. Get them from www.popbuying.com.


----------



## Einfrein (Nov 14, 2010)

Will I have to pay tariff if I live in Europe? Last time I ordered something via Shanghai or HK, and I had to pay around 50 worth of dollars as tariff... I don't want that to happen again.

Also, does the 5% discount only apply to the puzzles you've listed in this thread?


----------



## spillus (Nov 15, 2010)

I've read about the special promotion starting on NOV-26th and ending on NOV-30th named "10blackfriday" (10% discount on all orders). Don't you think that is too late for potential Christmas gifts buyers ?
As everybody knows shipments are strongly delayed since the last week of october (my last order placed on OCT-23th left HK on NOV-8th and now is managed by my country Customs ...) and this situation, I say, can only get worse in the next days ... another packet, by a different shop, shipped on OCT-28th (18 days ago) is still sorting in HK post ! I'd consider myself lucky if the second one will be delivered to me before Christmas !!


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 15, 2010)

Einfrein said:


> Will I have to pay tariff if I live in Europe? Last time I ordered something via Shanghai or HK, and I had to pay around 50 worth of dollars as tariff... I don't want that to happen again.
> 
> Also, does the 5% discount only apply to the puzzles you've listed in this thread?


 
Hi:
If you want to confirm the tariff things, please turn to our Customer Service for help.
Currently, we have 5%discount for all puzzles in our sites.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 15, 2010)

spillus said:


> I've read about the special promotion starting on NOV-26th and ending on NOV-30th named "10blackfriday" (10% discount on all orders). Don't you think that is too late for potential Christmas gifts buyers ?
> As everybody knows shipments are strongly delayed since the last week of october (my last order placed on OCT-23th left HK on NOV-8th and now is managed by my country Customs ...) and this situation, I say, can only get worse in the next days ... another packet, by a different shop, shipped on OCT-28th (18 days ago) is still sorting in HK post ! I'd consider myself lucky if the second one will be delivered to me before Christmas !!



Hi:
Sorry for the current situation.
We have also developped anther way of shipping to fast the shipping process.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## OZ_CUBE (Nov 17, 2010)

I am very interested in the promotion but I have 5 orders which have not yet come to my country, one of them sent me on 22 October and no, I'm in the sale of cubes in my country and I believe in Christmas I will not to have no merchandise, if they could speed up the shipping I will gladly buy it immediately.


----------



## clover (Nov 17, 2010)

is the slow processing still going on at HK post? i dont want to order from lightake if it still is :S


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 17, 2010)

OZ_CUBE said:


> I am very interested in the promotion but I have 5 orders which have not yet come to my country, one of them sent me on 22 October and no, I'm in the sale of cubes in my country and I believe in Christmas I will not to have no merchandise, if they could speed up the shipping I will gladly buy it immediately.


 
Hi:
Currently, we use China Post to flat the HK Post's pressure,which prove to be good way to fast the shipping process.
But you know, Christmas is approaching, no doubt this will slow shipping process to some extent.
If you have a lot of orders in advance, we recommand EMS shipping which will be fast than the above two ways.
We have lowered the EMS shipping fee which is much cheaper than before.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 17, 2010)

clover said:


> is the slow processing still going on at HK post? i dont want to order from lightake if it still is :S


 
Hi:
In this critical time, you should choose our EMS shipping method to fast your order shipping.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 17, 2010)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Sokoban_Game_Cube-34060
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Challenge_Wheel_Magic_Cube_Black-34059

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Nov 17, 2010)

The are using Singapore's and China's postal services too. The send me a tracking number yesterday starting with "RR" and ending with "CN", also it's 9 digits instead of 8.
The mail say that I must track it from HK post service web but I don't know if that was a template mail and I need to go to another web for this number.

Lightake, is that right?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 17, 2010)

demma said:


> The are using Singapore's and China's postal services too. The send me a tracking number yesterday starting with "RR" and ending with "CN", also it's 9 digits instead of 8.
> The mail say that I must track it from HK post service web but I don't know if that was a template mail and I need to go to another web for this number.
> 
> Lightake, is that right?


 
We have given up Singapore Post and use China Post which can be tracked through this link:
http://intmail.183.com.cn/item/itemStatusQuery.do?lan=0
Also, you can use the following link to track all different Post packages:
http://www.17track.com/IndexEn.html
The tracking system in Lightake is also developping for further use.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I put the tracking number and both systems say that it was posted 11/16... hoping they send it soon.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lightake. I ordered a Pyraminx and a QJ Timer off of your website over 2 weeks ago and i have still not recieved my shipment. This would not be so bad except my brother ordered a GuHong and a Square-1 about a week ago and his arrived today. Just wanted to check my stuff had actually gone through your system and have been shipped correctly. Thanks

Andrewki


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 18, 2010)

andrewki said:


> Hi Lightake. I ordered a Pyraminx and a QJ Timer off of your website over 2 weeks ago and i have still not recieved my shipment. This would not be so bad except my brother ordered a GuHong and a Square-1 about a week ago and his arrived today. Just wanted to check my stuff had actually gone through your system and have been shipped correctly. Thanks
> 
> Andrewki



Hi:
This problem may happen some times when the Christmas is approaching.
But if you are concerning the after sales problem, please turn to our Customer Service: support.lightake.com
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Winball (Nov 18, 2010)

Can you get this mat in blue?
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mat-only.php

and this Mini mat ?
http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mini-matandreg.php


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2010)

Winball said:


> Can you get this mat in blue?
> http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mat-only.php
> 
> and this Mini mat ?
> http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mini-matandreg.php



Hi:
What do you mean by in blue:

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mat-only.php


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34120
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(White)-34118


Lightake.com


----------



## andakin (Nov 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> New Items:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34120
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(White)-34118
> ...



whats does full-sealed mean?


----------



## Winball (Nov 19, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by in blue:
> 
> http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mat-only.php
> ...


----------



## tarpshack (Nov 19, 2010)

andakin said:


> whats does full-sealed mean?


 
If I understand the descriptions correctly I think that these:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(White)-34118
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119

Are just the assembled versions of these:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_(Full)-33525
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524


----------



## andakin (Nov 19, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34120
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119

both these cubes are assembled, but the full-sealed one is at half the price


----------



## tarpshack (Nov 19, 2010)

andakin said:


> both these cubes are assembled, but the full-sealed one is at half the price



Take a look at the pictures where the internals of each cube are visible.

The 3x3x3 Type-A Magic Cube V (Black) looks like an assembled Alpha V.
The 3x3x3 Type-A Full-Sealed Magic Cube V (Black) looks like an assembled "Alpha Feng V."

The DIY kit version of the "Alpha Feng V" is also much cheaper than the DIY kit version of the Alpha V.


----------



## olivier131 (Nov 19, 2010)

andakin said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34120
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119
> 
> both these cubes are assembled, but the full-sealed one is at half the price



I think they're not the same cube, first is the A5, second is the A5-f (feng).


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 19, 2010)

I can't seem to make a lightake account. When I try to, I get a runtime error. I can't really find posts that help me.


----------



## demma (Nov 20, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> Take a look at the pictures where the internals of each cube are visible.
> The 3x3x3 Type-A Magic Cube V (Black) looks like an assembled Alpha V.
> The 3x3x3 Type-A Full-Sealed Magic Cube V (Black) looks like an assembled "Alpha Feng V."
> The DIY kit version of the "Alpha Feng V" is also much cheaper than the DIY kit version of the Alpha V.


I think the same. One thing I can't undestand is why the assembled version (of both cubes) is cheaper than de DIY. Already ordered an AVF DIY, hope all the pieces are in the bag.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2010)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I can't seem to make a lightake account. When I try to, I get a runtime error. I can't really find posts that help me.


 
Hi:
Sorry for any inconvenience.
You'd better make a screen shot about what you met when you created a lightake account. then contact our Customer Service to
help you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 20, 2010)

how could http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_%28Black%29-34119 be cheaper than http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524 ? arent they the same cube?and diy is more expensive?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2010)

AnsonL said:


> how could http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_%28Black%29-34119 be cheaper than http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Alpha_Feng_V_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_(Full)-33524 ? arent they the same cube?and diy is more expensive?


 Hi:
Normally, DIY is more cheaper. But if we consider the aftersales cost and other service cost into it. You know, DIY have more aftersale problems.
So, we can just decide the final price just on if it is DIY or not.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by in blue:
> 
> http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/mat-only.php
> ...



Hi:

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Big_Rectangle_Magic_Cube_Mat_-24711
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Crazy_3x3_Plug_Cube_Eight_Planets_Magic_Cube-30229

Do you want this two?

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2010)

B Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEQG5 
Starting Date:11/23/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/30/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## garcijo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi,
Can you try to sell this product http://rubikcube.jp/products/rubiks/rubiks19.html


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2010)

Could you try to get this product: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19458


----------



## mr6768 (Nov 21, 2010)

Why did lightake remove Iran from countries list ?!
I cant checkout my order . I E-mailed Emma but she hasn't answered me yet . 
please tell me what's happening ... ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 22, 2010)

garcijo said:


> Hi,
> Can you try to sell this product http://rubikcube.jp/products/rubiks/rubiks19.html


 
Hi:
The estimated arriving time is till unknown.
But if it can updated, I will let you know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 22, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Could you try to get this product: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19458


 
Hi:
Please try about this one:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26646

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 22, 2010)

mr6768 said:


> Why did lightake remove Iran from countries list ?!
> I cant checkout my order . I E-mailed Emma but she hasn't answered me yet .
> please tell me what's happening ... ?


 
Hi:
You can PM me to express your email address, I will push our Customer Service to follow 
your problems.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Please try about this one:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26646
> 
> ...



Is that not the old model?


----------



## tarpshack (Nov 22, 2010)

demma said:


> I think the same. One thing I can't undestand is why the assembled version (of both cubes) is cheaper than de DIY. Already ordered an AVF DIY, hope all the pieces are in the bag.



Same. If I would have known the assembled version was going to be available for cheaper I would have waited.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Nov 22, 2010)

so i just got my Alpha Feng V DIY kit and well I'm missing an edge cap and a corner cap. I think they came deformed bc i have like 3 little deformed pieces. If you want pictures, I'll post them


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 23, 2010)

Could you sell this but not mefferts brand. I want to buy that and the normal version.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 23, 2010)

Ballbasket51515 said:


> so i just got my Alpha Feng V DIY kit and well I'm missing an edge cap and a corner cap. I think they came deformed bc i have like 3 little deformed pieces. If you want pictures, I'll post them


 
Hi:
We can't deal with the aftersales problem here.
So, you'd better contact our Customer Service to help you.
Sorry for any inconvinence.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 23, 2010)

hi my order was shipped from hk post on the 26 of october nd still has not arrived?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 23, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> hi my order was shipped from hk post on the 26 of october nd still has not arrived?


 
The stagnant status of your packages maybe cause by thousands of packages come to HongKong Post.
You have to wait until the status looses.
Sorry for that.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 23, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> hi my order was shipped from hk post on the 26 of october nd still has not arrived?


 
The stagnant status of your packages maybe cause by thousands of packages come to HongKong Post.
You have to wait until the status looses.
Sorry for that.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 24, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Could you sell this but not mefferts brand. I want to buy that and the normal version.


 
Hi:
After confirming with our supplier, we can't update this to our sites.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 24, 2010)

A Discount for New Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKENEW
SKU:34271,34270,34269,34268,34267,34266,34265,3426 4,34240
Starting Date:11/23/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/30/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 24, 2010)

A Discount for New Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKENEW
SKU:34271,34270,34269,34268,34267,34266,34265,3426 4,34240
Starting Date:11/23/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:11/30/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## chris w (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks lightake got my partial shipment yesterday and the other part of it today. shipping did take quite a while, but was definitely worth it!


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 27, 2010)

When will you be getting to 2x2x4 for $9.99 back in stock?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2010)

chris w said:


> thanks lightake got my partial shipment yesterday and the other part of it today. shipping did take quite a while, but was definitely worth it!


 
Hi:
Sorry for the late reply.
For any sales problem, you'd better email our Customer Service to follow up yours.
I am sure you can get much better services there.
Thanks

Michael


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi:
Lightake Promotion for BlackFriday, please see the following link:
http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=7&TopicID=97

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2010)

UPDATE 2010-11-04: NEW SHIPPING METHOD ADDED!
http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=26&TopicID=103


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> When will you be getting to 2x2x4 for $9.99 back in stock?


 
Hi:
Our supplier replied us they can't offer this right now.
Sorry.
Lightake.com


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 28, 2010)

i wish i had known about possible discounts when i ordered my ShengShou 4x4 white on November 18th o well i guess


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 29, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> i wish i had known about possible discounts when i ordered my ShengShou 4x4 white on November 18th o well i guess


 
Hi
For members here, lightake is always offering different discounts according to various time.
You just need to keep your eyes on our official thread.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah i didnt know there was an official thread before yesterday


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 30, 2010)

also 
item No. Location 

RR799383965CN JMHJJSZX 

This is what the china post tells me what location is JMHJJSZX ?????


----------



## choza244 (Nov 30, 2010)

hey lightake you have your private messages full, i can't send you the pm


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2010)

Tall5001 said:


> also
> item No. Location
> 
> RR799383965CN JMHJJSZX
> ...



Hi:
You should go to our Customer Service to help you.
They are more professional than I am to follow this kind of things.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2010)

choza244 said:


> hey lightake you have your private messages full, i can't send you the pm


 
Hi:
You can send right now, I have emptied my mail box.
Thanks
BTW, what can I do for you?
Lightake.com


----------



## RubikZz (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello LighTake,,

I have a few questions:
1. I have partial shipment, what do's this mean?
2. If it comes later, means thit that everything comes apart or *Simultaneously?

Sorry for my bad English.

Thanks 

Hope on a answer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2010)

RubikZz said:


> Hello LighTake,,
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1. I have partial shipment, what do's this mean?
> ...



Hi:
Paticial Shipment means some of your ordered items are estimated to come late.
So, we ship the item that we have in our warehouse to your first.
When other items in your order arrive, we will ship again.
Besides, email to our Customer Service to know more about your shipping order is also a good way.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, but how do I now which cubes are shipment?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2010)

RubikZz said:


> Thanks, but how do I now which cubes are shipment?


 
Hi:
You can login in your lightake account to see order details.
Then you will know which SKU needed to be shipped next time.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2010)

New Items:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Gem_Cube_8_Color_Magic_Cube-34511
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Gem_Magic_Cube_White-34510
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Gem_Magic_Cube_Black-34509
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_CT_Smooth_Magic_Cube_Silver-34508

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## RubikZz (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, but how can I see now on which place it is?
I will now of it is flying or on Hong Kong or whatever. 
I live in the Netherlands and i have choosing for "free shipping".
I have look on Honk Kong Airmail, DHL, EMS and 17Track, but nowhere stays in which place it is.

Thanks.


----------



## demma (Dec 1, 2010)

I think you can't see where is it, it only say when it left HK/China.
I call 6/10 days after it left to my national post office and they tell me if it arrives or not (today arrives one, three days delayed).
I suppose you can do that with EMS (whe I order from vcube they force me to chose UPS and the system tells you in witch city is in that moment).


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ordered on the 12th, says shipped on the 27th. Still not here. Am sad


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2010)

RubikZz said:


> Ok, but how can I see now on which place it is?
> I will now of it is flying or on Hong Kong or whatever.
> I live in the Netherlands and i have choosing for "free shipping".
> I have look on Honk Kong Airmail, DHL, EMS and 17Track, but nowhere stays in which place it is.
> ...


 
Hi:
You'd better contact our Customer Service to know more.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2010)

Any chance of stocking this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Face-Turni...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f04eb763b#ht_1815wt_1139

Also I ordered 2 packages from the uk over a month ago.
Is it likely they'll arrive before xmas? There are presents for other people in the packages.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have a ghost hand 2x2?

Edit:
Nvm, you have shenshou.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 5, 2010)

Just made a $63ish dollar order. Hopes everything will happen smoothly.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 5, 2010)

How likely is it that a package makes it to nevada before the 25th (christmas)?


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 5, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> How likely is it that a package makes it to nevada before the 25th (christmas)?


 
It will make it


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 6, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any chance of stocking this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Face-Turni...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f04eb763b#ht_1815wt_1139
> 
> Also I ordered 2 packages from the uk over a month ago.
> Is it likely they'll arrive before xmas? There are presents for other people in the packages.


 
Hi:
All packages will become slow when reaching the Christmas.

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 6, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Do you have a ghost hand 2x2?
> 
> Edit:
> Nvm, you have shenshou.


 
Hi:
We will try to find this.
But currently, we can't supply this.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## JerC (Dec 7, 2010)

Does lightake ship directly to Hong Kong? if so how long would it normally take?


----------



## Joe Black (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, which is the best 4x4? Is it the mini QJ?
This one?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_QJ_6CM_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24168

Please, help me! 

Thanks.


----------



## olivier131 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, for the link it is the mini QJ.
But for me, mini QJ is not the best, my choice is:

1. Shengshou
2. Maru
3. Mini QJ
4. Regular QJ
5. ES

I don't have Dayan/MF8, Rubik's


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 8, 2010)

JerC said:


> Does lightake ship directly to Hong Kong? if so how long would it normally take?


 
Hi:
We can ship to HongKong with chinese local fast delivery company.
Actually, it takes 2 business days.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Dec 8, 2010)

I am really disappointed with you guys! I have NEVER had SUCH a bad experience shopping here. 3 broken items and 1 wrong cube! I hope I get replacements! And to make things worse, All of these were gifts!


----------



## JerC (Dec 8, 2010)

theace said:


> I am really disappointed with you guys! I have NEVER had SUCH a bad experience shopping here. 3 broken items and 1 wrong cube! I hope I get replacements! And to make things worse, All of these were gifts!


 
What did you order?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 8, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> It will make it



I seriously doubt it. But you sound so confident, are you going to deliver it to him?


----------



## andakin (Dec 9, 2010)

i am really happy with the order i received. thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 9, 2010)

theace said:


> I am really disappointed with you guys! I have NEVER had SUCH a bad experience shopping here. 3 broken items and 1 wrong cube! I hope I get replacements! And to make things worse, All of these were gifts!


 
Hi, theace:
Our old friend.
Sorry for this. But you'd better contact our customer service to follow up.
Wish this can be fixed as soon as possible.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## JerC (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi,

When will this be stocked?

http://cube.lightake.com/detail.do/...r_5.6CM_3_Layer_Magic_Cube_(White_Side)-30499

Thanks


----------



## andakin (Dec 9, 2010)

JerC said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will this be stocked?
> 
> ...


 
if your white face is in good condition, you can order the black sticker set. i never replace my white stickers.


----------



## theace (Dec 9, 2010)

It's already been fixed! I'm really happy with the post sales service guys. Keep up the good work.

However, when you ship delicate stuff next time, please make sure that it's packaged properly. I guess the ****tards at the Indian customs are equally at fault. They broke my brother's Perfect Grade Gundam model kit.

I had ordered 3 Eye shadow palets for friends of mine, A perfect grade gundam model for my brother and a Guhong.

The cakes in the palets where broken or maybe scratched out by the customs *******s, the gundam frames were broken by the customs retards and I got a lingyun with a missing orange sticker 

Sandy's sending me replacements. She won't send the palets and frankly, it'd be pointless cuz they'd be broken by the time they get here anyway. The gundam is still functional so it's cool. I will get a guhong. She said she'll send me something else as compensation for the palets.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 10, 2010)

JerC said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will this be stocked?
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
We have confirmed with our supplier.
Currently, we can offer you this one again.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## olivier131 (Dec 10, 2010)

New Dayan on lightake : 3x3x3 DaYan GuHong POM http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-34733
Anyone know what is the difference with the "normal" Guhong ??? Perhaps the core ?


----------



## spillus (Dec 11, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We will follow this for you.
> Wait for our news for that.
> 
> ...



Did you forget it ? (FiiO S5K MP3 speaker system with FM radio and microSD Slot)


----------



## Joe Black (Dec 12, 2010)

Couldn't you do a coupon of 5% for every cube order? Because the minimum makes me have a package of 600gr which will be stopped in customs.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 13, 2010)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEQDOBG 
Starting Date:12/13/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:12/20/2010(HongKong Time）


----------



## demma (Dec 15, 2010)

After 35 days (I usually wait 14) my package arrived and everything was fine (AV-F DIY included). 
Now I have a package in "posting" state since 12-01 and another one since 12-09.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 15, 2010)

The Christmas is coming, so everything seems so popular including the POST service.
Wish your package could arrive in time.

Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Dec 15, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> The Christmas is coming, so everything seems so popular including the POST service.
> Wish your package could arrive in time.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
mmm, thanks but i think mine will not arrive in time, i ordered the 23-Oct, almost 2 months ago and my package have not arrived, i really think it will not arrive before Xmas


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any chance of stocking this?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Face-Turni...ltDomain_0&hash=item3f04eb763b#ht_1815wt_1139



??


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 16, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> ??


 
The listing had been removed.
Would you please send us a picture.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Nestor (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it me or your website is having issues?

1) I can ONLY add items to the shopping cart using the "added and checkout" button
2) Can't delete items from the shopping cart, or update quantities
3) I cannot select the free items that pop up in a window after a certain amount of money has been reached... the pop up hs to be closed and reappears every time I refresh the shopping cart.

I tried browsing with Firefox, Chrome and IE and I get the same errors.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 20, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Is it me or your website is having issues?
> 
> 1) I can ONLY add items to the shopping cart using the "added and checkout" button
> 2) Can't delete items from the shopping cart, or update quantities
> ...


 

Hi:
Before we can fix it, something more info needed.
I have PMed to you, please check it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## AnsonL (Dec 20, 2010)

olivier131 said:


> New Dayan on lightake : 3x3x3 DaYan GuHong POM http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-34733
> Anyone know what is the difference with the "normal" Guhong ??? Perhaps the core ?


they are made out of different plastic，POM is a harder plastic.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 20, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Before we can fix it, something more info needed.
> I have PMed to you, please check it.
> Thanks
> ...


 
I replied here in case anyone runs into this error. The way I fixed it was downloading the latest version of Java.
Thanks for the follow up in my case, I'm placing my order now.

*EDIT* Turns out this didn't fixed it. The error happened when I browsed trough the cubes by (1) first clicking on the "magic cube" icon showcased in the categories and then (2) using the "ALL CUBES" link featured on top of the webpage. This somehow brought me the errors I mentioned before. When browsing using the categories on the left or trough direct search, I can use the page properly.


----------



## olivier131 (Dec 20, 2010)

AnsonL said:


> they are made out of different plastic，POM is a harder plastic.


ok thank you. And not only the core ?


----------



## DeathCuberK (Dec 20, 2010)

POM is a plastic material that has less friction, thus making this GuHong faster than the standard GuHong.
POM is more expensive to produce, so this costs more. But, you are paying for more speed.


----------



## OZ_CUBE (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi I have a problem I hope I can help, I ordered and I was sent by EMS (3859254280) but the EMS website, I asked my thirteen numbers and gave me only ten numbers.
Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## spillus (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I have again the same problem I had in the past with the web site: the "wish list" doesn't work fine. It worked fine for many weeks and my wish list contained tenth of items. Suddenly my wish list showed only 2 items ! How can I do to solve this issue ? My PC configuration (hardware and software) didn't changed in the meanwhile, so I guess is a LT issue.


----------



## spillus (Dec 20, 2010)

Another web site issue is that if I move the mouse to the small images of an articles a big, zoomed picture appear, but I can't save the big picture because as soon as I move the mouse on the picture to save it the image disappears !!


----------



## demma (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to know when you are going to use HK Post. I want to buy some stuff but the delay is too big. Maybe next year?
Thanks.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 21, 2010)

rats what if I ordered on the 4th and 5th I need my package by the 26th so i can do my giveawway.


----------



## theace (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you please stock the xcube 4?


----------



## choza244 (Dec 21, 2010)

theace said:


> Can you please stock the xcube 4?


 
yes lightake, please stock the xcube 4


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 21, 2010)

OZ_CUBE said:


> Hi I have a problem I hope I can help, I ordered and I was sent by EMS (3859254280) but the EMS website, I asked my thirteen numbers and gave me only ten numbers.
> Sorry for my bad English.


 
Hi:
It's much better you contact our Customer Service to have all your problem fixed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 21, 2010)

spillus said:


> Another web site issue is that if I move the mouse to the small images of an articles a big, zoomed picture appear, but I can't save the big picture because as soon as I move the mouse on the picture to save it the image disappears !!


 
Hi, spillus:
I recommand you to contact our Customer Serice to get your problem fixed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 21, 2010)

I cant see any puzzle on lighake right now. The whole "magic cube" category disappeared..


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 21, 2010)

demma said:


> I want to know when you are going to use HK Post. I want to buy some stuff but the delay is too big. Maybe next year?
> Thanks.


 
Hi:
Actually, HK POST is not good enough, it maybe takes longer than normal.
CUrrently, we didn't recommand you to use HK POST, if everything go back to normal, we will let you know.

Lightake.com


----------



## clover (Dec 21, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> I cant see any puzzle on lighake right now. The whole "magic cube" category disappeared..


 
http://cube.lightake.com/cube/


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, thanks. I did not know that.


----------



## demma (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Actually, HK POST is not good enough, it maybe takes longer than normal.
> CUrrently, we didn't recommand you to use HK POST, if everything go back to normal, we will let you know.
> Lightake.com



But is that condition because Christmas?
From July to October the service of the HK Posrt was excellente: they deliver packages in 10 days half around the world to South America.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 21, 2010)

choza244 said:


> yes lightake, please stock the xcube 4


 
Hi:
What do you mean by XCUBE4?
Would you please send me the picture？
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 21, 2010)

clover said:


> http://cube.lightake.com/cube/


 
Hi:
Currentle we have some problems with the cube infringement, so we have to cancel all the cubes in our site, then make a inspection to update
the normal cubes into our site.
Sorry for any inconvenience.

Lightake.com


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any chance of stocking this?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 21, 2010)

What is that? Is that some twisted octahedron?

Lightake, can you please ask Jack to respond to my email I have sent him approximately 4 days ago with the cube I selected to review.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2010)

4x4x4 HD


----------



## Nestor (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Currentle we have some problems with the cube infringement, so we have to cancel all the cubes in our site, then make a inspection to update
> the normal cubes into our site.
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> ...



Holy S.. I was just logging in to place an order :O


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 21, 2010)

Same here. Was going to stock some guhong,lingyun and some 2x2 when..... wtf lol

Couldn't you just removed the guhongs?


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 21, 2010)

Coughcough, just sell guhongs as a false name. Use something like g-cube.


----------



## cuber576 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Currentle we have some problems with the cube infringement, so we have to cancel all the cubes in our site, then make a inspection to update
> the normal cubes into our site.
> Sorry for any inconvenience.


 
But the cubes that have been ordered before the website removed the cubes from its listing will be sent right ?


----------



## David0794 (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah I hope that too!


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 21, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Coughcough, just sell guhongs as a false name. Use something like g-cube.



I lol'd.


----------



## demma (Dec 21, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Holy S.. I was just logging in to place an order :O


I was going to order some GuHongs just in case...
This is annoying.


----------



## Soletta (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, 

Someone knows what happend in Lightake right now?, I can't see any cube.


----------



## demma (Dec 21, 2010)

Read the last 2 pages.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the GuHongs weren't the ONLY reason that they had to take down their entire cube inventory. I mean to say, I'm sure they sold plenty of other patent-infringing puzzles other than the GuHong.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 21, 2010)

The Guhong could be raised in price because they are now like special, hard to get and one of the best 3x3 ever


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> I'm sure they sold plenty of other patent-infringing puzzles other than the GuHong.



Patent infringing maybe but none that they had been told to take down.
That's why popbuying still sells Maru 4x4x4 and doesn't have paypal facilities.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2010)

spillus said:


> Another web site issue is that if I move the mouse to the small images of an articles a big, zoomed picture appear, but *I can't save the big picture* because as soon as I move the mouse on the picture to save it the image disappears !!


 
You mean Lightake fails at its job to give you images to save?

In Opera, just press F12 J to temporarily turn off javascript when you see the big picture. Probably similar in other browsers.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by XCUBE4?
> Would you please send me the picture？
> Thanks
> ...


 
Hi Lightake and thanks for answering, the X-cube 4 is a new 4x4 cube created by xb27 (another user in the forum), he mass produced it and in the last few days he said that it was ready to sell but just to people in Taiwan first, here is the post and maybe you can get some cubes for us to order.



xb27 said:


> Images:
> 
> http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=xb27&book=11&page=2
> 
> ...


 
and I just hope that you can solve the infringment problem fast and can sell all the cubes again.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cashuzz (Dec 21, 2010)

guys,
i just ordered from lightake and now all the cubes are gone.
what happened?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 21, 2010)

Cashuzz said:


> guys,
> i just ordered from lightake and now all the cubes are gone.
> what happened?


 
So YOU are the moron who bought all their remaining cubes?!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Lightake, on the 18th of December I ordered 1 Black DaYan GuHong and 1 black DaYan LingYun. Now the infringement act has been put against you guys as well. Will this affect my order, or will that still go through?

Cheers


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 21, 2010)

Stefan said:


> So YOU are the moron who bought all their remaining cubes?!


 
Hahaha, I LOL'd


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Hi Lightake, on the 18th of December I ordered 1 Black DaYan GuHong and 1 black DaYan LingYun. Now the infringement act has been put against you guys as well. Will this affect my order, or will that still go through?
> 
> Cheers


I was wondering the same about my order (also on Dec 18 I believe) which included a LingYun.


----------



## Cashuzz (Dec 21, 2010)

Stefan said:


> So YOU are the moron who bought all their remaining cubes?!


 
LOLOL
i did order a lot
and a bunch of guhongs
but i just wanna know if i'll still get my orders


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm. I order some cube 2 weeks ago and it was partial shipped. My Mini Qj, Magic, and Type C wasn't sent. will this affect my order?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 21, 2010)

Obviously if you paid for something you will be getting it. If not, you can utilize the tools paypal offers to recover your money without much of a hassle.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 22, 2010)

Well obviously I would get it eventually. But not everything was sent, and now this cube inspection came, and I hope it doesn't delay the order.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 22, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> What is that? Is that some twisted octahedron?
> 
> Lightake, can you please ask Jack to respond to my email I have sent him approximately 4 days ago with the cube I selected to review.


 
Hi:
I have pushed that for you.
He will based on your review ang other elements to decide if we can offer you some items.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 22, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> Same here. Was going to stock some guhong,lingyun and some 2x2 when..... wtf lol
> 
> Couldn't you just removed the guhongs?


 
Hi:
We don't if it is just about GUHONG and LINGYUN.
Just need some time to confirm, we think everything will be normal today.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 22, 2010)

demma said:


> But is that condition because Christmas?
> From July to October the service of the HK Posrt was excellente: they deliver packages in 10 days half around the world to South America.


 
Hi:
It's because of the christmas time which caused the delay of packages.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi:
A lot of friends are concerning the cube orders.
I just want to say that, if your order have been placed, then they will be dealt as normal. The impact is that you can't place any cube orders temporarily from the remove movement.
We are trying best to fix it as quickly as possible.
Thank you all.

Lightake.com


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 22, 2010)

Stefan said:


> So YOU are the moron who bought all their remaining cubes?!


 
No, that was me. I ordered like 18 GuHongs. Sorry.


----------



## cuber576 (Dec 22, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> No, that was me. I ordered like 18 GuHongs. Sorry.


 
LOL 18 GUHONGS. What do you intend to do with it ? Just curious...


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 22, 2010)

When do you expect to have the cubing part of lightake back up:confused:?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 22, 2010)

cuber576 said:


> LOL 18 GUHONGS. What do you intend to do with it ? Just curious...


 
I was told that swallowing a corner piece every other day would cut off about half a second off my average time and that deleting System32 from my computer would make it faster...

Actually, no. It's a group order for my local cubing group.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 22, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> No, that was me. I ordered like 18 GuHongs. Sorry.


 
Rich guy.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 23, 2010)

Lightake,

After you have removed cubes from your site and begin selling again,
can you tell us a list of all cubes that were removed?


----------



## David0794 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey Lightake,

I can't track my latest order. It doesn't appear on the order list of my account and when I go to "Order Tracking" and fill out the form, it says "Sorry, The data you entered has something wrong".

The order number is Q1218208587. I already tried to contact the customer service, but they just said that they are going to send me an email when it has been shipped. So I just want to know if everything is okay with my order and that the order didn't disappear...

Could you have a look at the order and push it?


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 23, 2010)

Permently gone?? Will you still have cubes up? Or are they gone for good?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> Permently gone?? Will you still have cubes up? Or are they gone for good?



Be patient...



Lightake.com said:


> We are trying best to fix it as quickly as possible.
> Thank you all.
> 
> Lightake.com


----------



## Nestor (Dec 23, 2010)

My guess: all problematic cubes taken from Lightake will be moved to *certain site*

So if you wonder which cubes caused this, you might want to check *certain site* in a few days...


*edit* I just found out that discussing KO is forbidden in the new terms...


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 24, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Hey Lightake,
> 
> I can't track my latest order. It doesn't appear on the order list of my account and when I go to "Order Tracking" and fill out the form, it says "Sorry, The data you entered has something wrong".
> 
> ...



Hi:
You'd better contact our Customer Service, coz I have no rights to take a look at your order info.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi:
No permant gone.
It just need some time to confirm.
Some of them have problems, not all.
Need your some patience.
Sorry for that.
After this, Lightake will launch a big promotion for all the cube lovers. Wait and see.
Lightake.com


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us informed. Well, at least as well as you can. Looking forward to the upcoming "big promotion"


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi:
We are back:
A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKENEWYEAR
Starting Date:12/25/2010(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:12/31/2010(HongKong Time）


Although we still have some items removed, wish they will come back in the near future.
Sorry for this and Merry Christmas.

Lightake.com


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 24, 2010)

&^#@$&*[email protected]!^#%!*(&#& finally!!! You're back! But You still have the GuHong? Great! Time to stock new cubes! Will you also stock x-Cubes in the near future?


----------



## theace (Dec 24, 2010)

We want the x cube!


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi:
If the cube will not arise dispute in Paypal, we will stock them.
Before that, we need to confirm this.

Lightake.com


----------



## nitay6669 (Dec 24, 2010)

umm
is it just me or the whole dayan section is gone?


----------



## theace (Dec 24, 2010)

The x cube won't give you a paypal dispute, don't worry. You can contact xb27 on the forums. He has mass produced them and needs a place to sell them. Please stock them at the earliest. Have a pre order section if you want. If you guys decide to stock it, you can be sure i'm buying it from lightake. Please let us know at the earliest!

EDIT: Here's the link to his thread: speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25161-X-Cube-4-is-Mass-Producing-Very-Soon


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes the whole dayan secion is gone
Ya. I know. the GuHong is in the Request Arrival thingy... :fp


----------



## theace (Dec 24, 2010)

Whoa. That's bad


----------



## David0794 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not all the Dayans are gone...

http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.dayan


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 25, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Not all the Dayans are gone...
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/search.do/type.search~ty.0~searchtxt.dayan


 
Yes we mean that there are no items in the DaYan section


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 25, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> Yes we mean that there are no items in the DaYan section


 
Hi:
We are trying to contact V- cube to get the rights to sale them.
It takes some time.
Anyway,we should bring all others back to normal first.

Lightake.com


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 25, 2010)

O_O. Goodluck on that.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 25, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are trying to *contact V- cube to get the rights to sale them*.
> It takes some time.
> Anyway,we should bring all others back to normal first.
> ...


 

Goodluck with that.


----------



## dcrystalj (Dec 25, 2010)

can you get one 15 Puzzle game? it's like http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=fif...gr=1&_localstpos=&_sc=1&_sop=15&_stpos=&gbr=1

It would be ql if it's DIY, but also normal would be ok


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm going to buy a Guhong from Mats but I would absolutely like to buy a second Guhong or Lingyun for if my other Guhong would break. I would love to hear that you are discussing with V-cube company to start selling the Guhong and other Dayans puzzles again.


----------



## flan (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm having trouble tracking my order.

ORDER #:	Q129895886
TRACKING #:	RR996455283CN,

I don't know if I'm doing it wrong or what but I'd like to know where my cubes are. 
Thank you


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2010)

werz guhong? nooo they took it again. good thing i ordered :fp

suprisingly(wrong grammar i know) witeden still sells them


----------



## hic0057 (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 for getting the xcube

Please get it ASAP because it will be a fairly more reasonable price with free shipping and discount.


----------



## theace (Dec 26, 2010)

I need the x cube fast. And I need it bad!


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 27, 2010)

dcrystalj said:


> can you get one 15 Puzzle game? it's like http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=fif...gr=1&_localstpos=&_sc=1&_sop=15&_stpos=&gbr=1
> 
> It would be ql if it's DIY, but also normal would be ok


 
Hi:
We will try to get this.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 27, 2010)

flan said:


> I'm having trouble tracking my order.
> 
> ORDER #:	Q129895886
> TRACKING #:	RR996455283CN,
> ...



Hi:
For customer service, you'd better contact them directly.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 27, 2010)

o2gulo said:


> werz guhong? nooo they took it again. good thing i ordered :fp
> 
> suprisingly(wrong grammar i know) witeden still sells them


 
Hi:
Sorry for this.
It seems Lightake is the only target that V-cube pay attention to.
We are trying to negotiating with them and wait further news from them.

Lightake.com


----------



## magicman246 (Dec 27, 2010)

Will this product stay in stock?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_Meffert_s_Vulcano_Magic_Cube_Black-35179
In the Meffert's store it will come down in a few weeks/months and we will not be able to get it there, will it stay in stock on Lightake?


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

My Mom ordered some cubes from lightake for me except now she forgot what she ordered :fp Is there any way to go back and see what your order was?


----------



## demma (Dec 27, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> My Mom ordered some cubes from lightake for me except now she forgot what she ordered :fp Is there any way to go back and see what your order was?


If you have and account, yes.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 27, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> My Mom ordered some cubes from lightake for me except now she forgot what she ordered :fp Is there any way to go back and see what your order was?


 
Login with the account used to order the cubes and check the order... common sense?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 27, 2010)

You need to have an account to make an order right?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 27, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> Login with the account used to order the cubes and check the order... common sense?


 
That doesn't always work. I placed an order a couple around mid October and when checking on my order like I always have in the past, It did not show up where it usually does after you place your order and pay for it. I had to contact customer support in order to find out what was going on with my order. Needless to say I did get it.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there some problem with the chinese mail service right now?
Lightake shipped my order quite a long time ago, but I still have not received my package.



> Detailed Results:
> - Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> - Foreign International Dispatch, December 10, 2010, 9:33 am, GUANGZHOU, CHINA PEOPLES REP
> - Foreign Acceptance, December 02, 2010, 10:00 am, PORTEE



For my previous orders, the actual shipping usually took less than 2 weeks, but now it has been almost a month. Anyone know whats going on with it?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 27, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> My Mom ordered some cubes from lightake for me except now she forgot what she ordered :fp Is there any way to go back and see what your order was?


 
If she used her email, she should recieve a notification when the product ships.


----------



## demma (Dec 27, 2010)

Reinier Schippers said:


> You need to have an account to make an order right?


No, you can order without one.



Zarxrax said:


> Is there some problem with the chinese mail service right now?


Yes, I have two packages in Chinese post offices for over three weeks now. LT says it's because of Christmas.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 27, 2010)

I placed an order on 23-oct, in the tracking first said that left hong kong the 2-nov, i waited till december 10 and the package didn't arrive, so i checked the tracking again and they changed the date the package was sent to 21-november i was really dissapointed and contacted lightake customer support, the only answer was that i had to wait because all orders where delayed because of christmas, i was angry because i placed the order on october just because i knew that in december something like this could happen, now is december 27 and i'm still waiting for my package.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If she used her email, she should recieve a notification when the product ships.


I know that it was shipped, I just cant figure out what was in the order.

And to everyone else: No, I don't have an account and you don't need an account to make an order.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 28, 2010)

magicman246 said:


> Will this product stay in stock?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_Meffert_s_Vulcano_Magic_Cube_Black-35179
> In the Meffert's store it will come down in a few weeks/months and we will not be able to get it there, will it stay in stock on Lightake?


 
Hi:
You can order this, we have them in stock in our supplier.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 28, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> I know that it was shipped, I just cant figure out what was in the order.
> 
> And to everyone else: No, I don't have an account and you don't need an account to make an order.


 
Hi:
You can turn it to our Customer Serive to follow up.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi:
Our system support order placing with no lightake account.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## David0794 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey,

your customer service didn't help me out with my problem. Please contact them by yourself and answer my question: Where is my order Q1218208587? It does not appear on the order list of my LT account, even if I change the paypal email address in the LT account settings. 

So: did you guys delete my order? wtf?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 28, 2010)

David0794 said:


> Hey,
> 
> your customer service didn't help me out with my problem. Please contact them by yourself and answer my question: Where is my order Q1218208587? It does not appear on the order list of my LT account, even if I change the paypal email address in the LT account settings.
> 
> So: did you guys delete my order? wtf?


 
I had the same problem with my last order. Don't panic. Its there.....lol. At the top where it says order tracking....just put in the info it requests and you should see your order.


----------



## David0794 (Dec 28, 2010)

No, it's not there. I always get an error message: "Sorry, The data you entered has something wrong".

Lightake, why did you delete it? Or why can't I see the order?


----------



## choza244 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol relax, your order must be there, and even if you can't find it, they will send it anyway


----------



## Lid (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi could you please stock the new mf8 Square-1: "mf8 Square 1 Black Body with Ball Core"
http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=8f78fe97-e997-4620-83a9-934696833f34


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 29, 2010)

David0794 said:


> No, it's not there. I always get an error message: "Sorry, The data you entered has something wrong".
> 
> Lightake, why did you delete it? Or why can't I see the order?


 
Hi;
Just take it easy.
I can find your order info in our system as follows:
system 12/24/2010 3:44:25 PM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: RR988571543CN ] 

Your order is now towards your destination. Don't worry about that.
But if you want to more info, you should contact our Custmer Service who have the rights to follow up.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Lid said:


> Hi could you please stock the new mf8 Square-1: "mf8 Square 1 Black Body with Ball Core"
> http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=8f78fe97-e997-4620-83a9-934696833f34


 
Hi:
It's an empty link, when I open it, I can't find anything.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Dec 29, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> It's an empty link, when I open it, I can't find anything.
> Thanks
> Lightake.com



I can see that web normaly.
It's the new MF8 Square1, here are some pics taken from that website.
I want one too.

http://www.hknowstore.com/__ImageGrabber.axd?id=13715
http://www.hknowstore.com/__ImageGrabber.axd?id=13716
http://www.hknowstore.com/__ImageGrabber.axd?id=13717


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive been waiting for that square-1 to stock for so long, please stock


----------



## David0794 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Lightake!


----------



## theace (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes. I've been waiting for this one as well. That and the x cube.


----------



## @uguste (Dec 29, 2010)

Why isn't sku 28587 in Speed Stacks category ?


----------



## Joe Black (Dec 29, 2010)

I want a Black 5x5. Which is the best? In quality/price comparation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theace (Dec 29, 2010)

This isn't the place to ask. Go to the Cube Choice Question thread. Anyway, if you're stuck up on black, you could get theYJ Upgrade Edition. However, I'd recommend the YJ 2nd Gen one. It's V mech.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 30, 2010)

demma said:


> I can see that web normaly.
> It's the new MF8 Square1, here are some pics taken from that website.
> I want one too.
> 
> ...



Hi:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26646

Please go to this link.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 30, 2010)

@uguste said:


> Why isn't sku 28587 in Speed Stacks category ?


 
Hi:
We will adjust them to the right category.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Dec 30, 2010)

SKU 29702 and 29703 should be in the speedstacks category as well.


----------



## Lid (Dec 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26646
> 
> Please go to this link.
> ...


 
That's the old type square-1


----------



## jimmyl930 (Dec 30, 2010)

What's the difference between the 3x3x3 Type-A Magic Cube V (Black) and the 3x3x3 Type-A Full-Sealed Magic Cube V (White)


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 30, 2010)

If your order was partial ship will you be notify when the delayed items are shipped?


----------



## choza244 (Dec 30, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> If your order was partial ship will you be notify when the delayed items are shipped?


 
Yes


----------



## flan (Dec 30, 2010)

jimmyl930 said:


> What's the difference between the 3x3x3 Type-A Magic Cube V (Black) and the 3x3x3 Type-A Full-Sealed Magic Cube V (White)


 
The full sealed is sometimes written AV-f and is cheaper and worse. World records have been set on the first on.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 30, 2010)

choza244 said:


> Yes


 
And, is your answer based on experience?


----------



## akiramejin (Dec 30, 2010)

I ordered a Dayan Lingyun before Verdes opened up the dispute. Will I still receive my cube? It still says collecting products.


----------



## Winball (Dec 30, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Blue_Mat_Only_(89.0x32.5CM)-35191

Why is there a picture of Bleach something? :j


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 30, 2010)

Will there be a shipping delay because of chinese new year?


----------



## rubikaz (Dec 30, 2010)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are back:
> A Discount for All Cubes
> Discount: 10%
> ...



Expire Date:12/31/2010(HongKong Time)

Now is 12/31/210 (HongKong Time) but I cannot use this coupon. Is it a bug of the shop? I thought that the last day was included.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 30, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> And, is your answer based on experience?


View attachment 1398

here you can see one of my orders, first a partial shipment, then another item was shipped later, but still one item left, at the end there was a refund maybe because the item was impossible to get again, I really don't know, but you can see how every time they do a shipment it will appear on you order


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Will there be a shipping delay because of chinese new year?


 
.... Chinese New years is 2/3/11 It's 12/30/10.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> .... Chinese New years is 2/3/11 It's 12/30/10.


Yeah yeah, but will there be one? I heard the chinese embassy takes like a month off because of it.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 31, 2010)

choza244 said:


> View attachment 1398
> 
> here you can see one of my orders, first a partial shipment, then another item was shipped later, but still one item left, at the end there was a refund maybe because the item was impossible to get again, I really don't know, but you can see how every time they do a shipment it will appear on you order



Ah.. I see. Thank you very much.



y3k9 said:


> Yeah yeah, but will there be one? I heard the chinese embassy takes like a month off because of it.



Well during Chinese new years the people get a break, so the factory are closed down. So just don't order anything during or right before Chinese New Years.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 31, 2010)

Lid said:


> That's the old type square-1


 
Hi:
We will update the new version.
Wait and see.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 31, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> If your order was partial ship will you be notify when the delayed items are shipped?


 
Hi:
You need to login your account to check the details or email our Customer Service for that.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 31, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I ordered a Dayan Lingyun before Verdes opened up the dispute. Will I still receive my cube? It still says collecting products.


 
Hi:
You will get your orders. But from the dispute come, no GOHONG ans LINGYUN will be sold temporarily.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Will there be a shipping delay because of chinese new year?


 
Hi:
We will notice you if we have any delays.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 31, 2010)

B Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKENEWYEARCUBE
Starting Date:1/01/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:1/05/2011(HongKong Time）


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 1, 2011)

How come the master skewb (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Lanlan_Master_Skewb_Puzzle_Magic_Cube_Black-35241) jumped up in price by $6 in the last day or two?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 2, 2011)

Not just the skewb... I think all the newly added LL 4x4 variations have jumped in price too, considerably. They've made 4 variations and the 3 newer ones went up as much as 35% in price this week.

Example:

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_LanLan_Sepak_Sakraw_Magic_Cube_White-35242
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_LanLan_Super_Mask_Magic_Cube_White-34298

Corner pieces costs $7.50 ?

Also check the bulk rates, the increase in price is purely profit-driven.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi:
Sorry for the price changed.
We have some notices from LanLan who want us to increase our price.
So, we have to do that to ensure we can still sell them.

Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 3, 2011)

V-cube lifted the ban on guhongs, are you going to stock them again?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 3, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> V-cube lifted the ban on guhongs, are you going to stock them again?


 
Hi:
What do you mean by lifted on GUHONG?
Currently, we didn't receive any reply from them to confirm this.

Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by lifted on GUHONG?
> Currently, we didn't receive any reply from them to confirm this.
> 
> Lightake.com


This:


MKLEIN said:


> Dear cube enthusiasts,
> 
> 
> We want each and every cube enthusiast to know that we are actively listening to you concerns and comments. As a direct result of listening to your concerns we have taken the following actions.
> ...


Off of http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Guhong-vs.-V-Cube-Patent-Infringement/page60 page 60. Looks official enough.


----------



## theace (Jan 3, 2011)

Wicked! Yeah!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 3, 2011)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ1_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-35357


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi:
I am currently getting in touch with V-cube, still I got no reply from them to confirm if we can sell
GUHONG, LINGYUN ans maru4*4*4.
We have saw some positives which may turn our to be a good results.
Wish we can finally fix it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Arxel (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm waiting for GuHong to complete my bigger order..  hopefuly before end of January..

Is Lightake plan to sell V-cubes..? I'm thinking about V-5 or V-7, but for now I only can get this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864
Bad that there is no black version of this cube 

I would like to do one order in one shop


----------



## David0794 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569

But I don't know if it's the same model...


----------



## Arxel (Jan 3, 2011)

Exactly.. It does not say it is 2nd generation.. :/


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 3, 2011)

David0794 said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569
> 
> But I don't know if it's the same model...


 
I think it's the same model. I have one, and it's a good 5x5x5 (with spring)


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 4, 2011)

Arxel said:


> I'm waiting for GuHong to complete my bigger order..  hopefuly before end of January..
> 
> Is Lightake plan to sell V-cubes..? I'm thinking about V-5 or V-7, but for now I only can get this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Gen_2nd_White_(Spring_Edition)-28864
> Bad that there is no black version of this cube
> ...


http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5...gence_Test_Cube_Black_(Upgrade_Edition)-25569
BTW, that's very similar to v-cube 5 (coughKOcough) and is adjustable unlike the real v5. It's very nice and some say it's actually better than v5 itself, you should consider buying it.

Edit:
The black one is actually 3 mm less on each side and somehow 128 g less in the packaging.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jan 4, 2011)

I ordered 9 Black Guhongs (order #Q1218107659) and checked each bag one by one (took a while) and counted the number of defective pieces...there were about 21 corner segments (the equivalent of 7 whole corner pieces) which were stamped at an angle on the inside, which meant they all had a hole in them. Is this grounds for replacement?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 4, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> I ordered 9 Black Guhongs (order #Q1218107659) and checked each bag one by one (took a while) and counted the number of defective pieces...there were about 21 corner segments (the equivalent of 7 whole corner pieces) which were stamped at an angle on the inside, which meant they all had a hole in them. Is this grounds for replacement?



Hi:
Please contact our Customer Service for that.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 4, 2011)

I cannot understand why you stopped selling the GuHong in the first place since the potential infringement was very far fetched in the first place. I'd think about suing them for a refund of the imaginary profit.

Anyway: Is there already something new on the topic? I just checked the store and still no GuHongs available.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I cannot understand why you stopped selling the GuHong in the first place since the potential infringement was very far fetched in the first place.



You thought it was worth for them risking to lose paypal or worse? And no, it wasn't far-fetched.


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 4, 2011)

Stefan said:


> You thought it was worth for them risking to lose paypal or worse? And no, it wasn't far-fetched.



Ok Stefan, I may have chosen the wrong words: Of course it was the best decision for lightake to take those products off their shop system. They lost paypal before with popbuying - so precaution always is better than a rude awakening in the end. What I actually wanted to say was: "I cannot comprehend why you were made to stop selling [...]" - so I am sorry for wrong phrasing but I didn't think anything at all regarding lightakes actions, I thought about Verdes actions for which in return his image within the community suffered.
Well, the other thing... from my professional point of view regarding patent infringements in product design it was far-fetched from Verdes to declare an infringement by the GuHong. And I decline a discussion about that; especially here in this thread, which is the lightake deal thread.
However, you may have your own opinion, I don't mind convincing you.

So now that I have things cleard up, I think it also is clear what I actually meant with my earlier post. Besides that, it just was a supportive remark and not meant as the start of a new debate.


----------



## robindeun (Jan 4, 2011)

@lightake
5/6 weeks ago i ordered some cubes from you but it has still not arrived yet
and I tried to mail the customer service but still no answer, also the order before that I missed one cube in the package and I also mailed that to the customer service but I got still no answer, its a guhong that was missing, but you dont sell guhongs anymore so what to do?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 5, 2011)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKECUBEWORLD
Starting Date:01/06/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:01/17/2011(HongKong Time）


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi:
Sorry for the late move refering to the GUHONGs and LINGYUNs.
For pretect our Paypal account, it's the best way to confirm the infringement and sell them again.
Wish you can understand this. After we fix it, we promise make a big promition in GUHONGs and LINGYUNs for your support.
Thanks

Michael


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Please contact our Customer Service for that.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com



Is there a massive backlog of customer service requests since the Christmas holiday? I've already made my request a couple of days ago and just want to know what is a reasonable time frame to expect a response.


----------



## afureru (Jan 5, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Sorry for the late move refering to the GUHONGs and LINGYUNs.
> For pretect our Paypal account, it's the best way to confirm the infringement and sell them again.
> Wish you can understand this. After we fix it, we promise make a big promition in GUHONGs and LINGYUNs for your support.
> ...


 
Do you know how long this is going to take, Michael?

And... I bought several times from Lightake. I noticed that my two first packages were identified from the tracking service as "from Hong Kong" and arrived in 2~3 weeks. The last ones were identified just with "from China" and takes/it's taking way longer to arrive (more than a month and a half). Is there any logical explanation for that?

Thanks ^^


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 5, 2011)

afureru said:


> Do you know how long this is going to take, Michael?
> 
> And... I bought several times from Lightake. I noticed that my two first packages were identified from the tracking service as "from Hong Kong" and arrived in 2~3 weeks. The last ones were identified just with "from China" and takes/it's taking way longer to arrive (more than a month and a half). Is there any logical explanation for that?
> 
> Thanks ^^


 I think the Hong Kong Post was/is just being much, much slower. It probably has something to do with the holidays and everyone is sending parcels to everyone else.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 5, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Is there a massive backlog of customer service requests since the Christmas holiday? I've already made my request a couple of days ago and just want to know what is a reasonable time frame to expect a response.


 
Same. I sent a thing to customer service 5 days ago.


----------



## JyH (Jan 5, 2011)

I ordered a ~$65 package about 3-5 weeks ago and I have yet to receive it. And I don't have the tracking number =(


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi:
When we approaching The Christmas, HongKong post are burbened with tens of thousands of packages.
Compared to HK Post, China Post can deal with our orders faster. So we choose China Post as the first choice.
Unfortunately, some of orders processed by China Post also have the same problem as HK Post have seveal days before.
All we have to do is waiting for the fast package processing.
And at the same time, we will update any news from The POST.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 6, 2011)

B Discount for DAYAN(GUHONGs and LINGYUNs)
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKEDAYAN
Starting Date:01/07/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:01/17/2011(HongKong Time）


----------



## Arxel (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah! 
Making order tommorow/Monday..
I have quick question:
I will probably (do not know yet) have 9+ of one cube in my cart. I should contact You before or after ordering..?\


----------



## garcijo (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr Lightake, ¿Why did you changed mf8 prices SO much???


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 8, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Mr Lightake, ¿Why did you changed mf8 prices SO much???


 Hi:
Sorry for this.
We got a official notes from the factory of MF8, they need us to increase the all the MF8 price which we don't want to.
Otherwise, no MF8 products will be supplied from them to lightake.

Lightake.com


----------



## Wh3reTheLightIs (Jan 8, 2011)

Its awesome that Lightake has promotional codes to discount products. Currently LIGHTAKECUBEWORLD for 5% off all cubes, or LIGHTAKEDAYAN for 10% off Guhongs & Lingyuns. Im asking anyone to please explain to me, how exactly do we 'activate' these codes and get em happening. I clicked the "Promotion Code" button on a product, but its not really clear what i have to do from there. Any help would be appreciated thanks. Lovin Lightake prices!


----------



## JasonK (Jan 8, 2011)

Wh3reTheLightIs said:


> Its awesome that Lightake has promotional codes to discount products. Currently LIGHTAKECUBEWORLD for 5% off all cubes, or LIGHTAKEDAYAN for 10% off Guhongs & Lingyuns. Im asking anyone to please explain to me, how exactly do we 'activate' these codes and get em happening. I clicked the "Promotion Code" button on a product, but its not really clear what i have to do from there. Any help would be appreciated thanks. Lovin Lightake prices!


When you go to checkout there'll be a box that says "coupon" (I think). Just put the code in there and click submit.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 9, 2011)

With the guhongs black DIY kit why does it says POM.

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-34733


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 9, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> With the guhongs black DIY kit why does it says POM.
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-34733


 It's a type of plastic material. It apparently is supposed to make it better out of the box and reduce friction, but from the review I watched/read, it's not that special.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 9, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> I think the Hong Kong Post was/is just being much, much slower. It probably has something to do with the holidays and everyone is sending parcels to everyone else.


 
I ordered from Popbuying and after 2 weeks my package has not been shipped. Meanwhile, on another 2 orders (also using China PS) they already shipped and where placed AFTER the Popbuying one. I really hope they can get trough the bottleneck at the postal service fast.


----------



## jincronics_07 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr.lightake...before im ordering from witeden...i already ordered i think 30cubies.. and unfortunately the third batch of orders were not complete..1set of springs are missing and core doest match with the screws...hmmm.. and i think we might be ordering to your shop...im frustrated with them hahaha! lol..if i order for about 10+ cubes can i have a discount on it?..


----------



## Joe Black (Jan 9, 2011)

Why the DIY Lingyun is more expensive than the assembled cube?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> With the guhongs black DIY kit why does it says POM.
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-34733


 
Hi:
It's a kind of material named: Polyoxymethylene.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I ordered from Popbuying and after 2 weeks my package has not been shipped. Meanwhile, on another 2 orders (also using China PS) they already shipped and where placed AFTER the Popbuying one. I really hope they can get trough the bottleneck at the postal service fast.


 
Hi:
You should ask Popbuying's customer service for help.
I think your problem can be fixed.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2011)

jincronics_07 said:


> Mr.lightake...before im ordering from witeden...i already ordered i think 30cubies.. and unfortunately the third batch of orders were not complete..1set of springs are missing and core doest match with the screws...hmmm.. and i think we might be ordering to your shop...im frustrated with them hahaha! lol..if i order for about 10+ cubes can i have a discount on it?..


 
Hi:
For wholesale order,please contact: [email protected].
For customer service, please go to: support.lightake.com

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Why the DIY Lingyun is more expensive than the assembled cube?


 
Hi:
Every coin has two sides.
One, our price selling price are based on the price from our suppliers.
Two, Our suppliers can't promise the pcs sometime, so we should take more time and energy to follow up the problems that may arise.
Sorry for that, but you should not just focus on the price.

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Jan 10, 2011)

I was just curious and was wandering whether there was a real difference or not.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## flan (Jan 10, 2011)

1) will my cubes ever arrive?
2)will customer service ever reply?

Its been 2 weeks since Christmas and my present to my brother isn't here, and I ordered on the 7th December I think 

Also nothing happens when I try to use my tracking number, thats why I emailed customer service in the first place.


----------



## garcijo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi:
I ordered some cubes since November 27 by EMS shipping and they haven't arrived. Do you know why this is happening??


----------



## theace (Jan 10, 2011)

Guys, please make sure that your stuff isn't being held by your country's customs office. I had ordered a Jabra Bluetooth headset and a Type A - 1 which got shipped on 18th Dec. It reached me this afternoon.


----------



## flan (Jan 10, 2011)

theace said:


> Guys, please make sure that your stuff isn't being held by your country's customs office. I had ordered a Jabra Bluetooth headset and a Type A - 1 which got shipped on 18th Dec. It reached me this afternoon.



how do I check? Mine got shipped on the 10th?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 11, 2011)

flan said:


> 1) will my cubes ever arrive?
> 2)will customer service ever reply?
> 
> Its been 2 weeks since Christmas and my present to my brother isn't here, and I ordered on the 7th December I think
> ...


 
Hi:
Sorry for any inconvenience that may cause.
Actually, right now, the pacages that are waiting for process are becoming more and more, after Christmas, we only know that the increase had slowed down which didn't mean the POST can immediately process all the packages. So, we have to give more patience for that, although it takes longer time than before.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you take out the weight details from the products?
I think is very important. IOn my case, I can't make any order without it.


----------



## peedu (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Lightake,

The SKU 30597 has disappeared. (3x3x3 DaYan GuHong Magic Cube DIY Kit Black). Will it ever be back?

I do not want to change to assembled version, change the color nor the supplier.


Best Regards,


Peedu


----------



## theace (Jan 11, 2011)

flan said:


> how do I check? Mine got shipped on the 10th?


 
You could track your package at www.emsairmailtracking.com

If it says that it has already reached your country, It is most probably in customs.


----------



## demma (Jan 11, 2011)

theace said:


> You could track your package at www.emsairmailtracking.com
> If it says that it has already reached your country, It is most probably in customs.


That work only if you paid for the EMS service. For normal shipping you must call your National Post service and give them the number to check that.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 12, 2011)

Customer Support aren't replying back, even after 11 days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 12, 2011)

demma said:


> Did you take out the weight details from the products?
> I think is very important. IOn my case, I can't make any order without it.


 
Demma:
What do you mean by taking out the wegiht details from the products?
You mean write the weight down?

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 12, 2011)

peedu said:


> Hi Lightake,
> 
> The SKU 30597 has disappeared. (3x3x3 DaYan GuHong Magic Cube DIY Kit Black). Will it ever be back?
> 
> ...




Hi:
We are working on to confirm the supply of this item.
Wait and see.
Any updates, we will keep your informed.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 12, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Customer Support aren't replying back, even after 11 days.


 
Hi:
Just PM me your email address which you use to contact our Customer Service.
I will push it for you. Actually, we will reply all customer's email in 48 hours(working days).

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lightake packages seem to be taking long to ship.


----------



## theace (Jan 12, 2011)

It works even for standard shipping man. It works for me.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 12, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Lightake packages seem to be taking long to ship.


 
Hi:
We always do the same thing like before.
But you know, it's a little hard for us at this time when everything go slow.
Anyway, we will try our best to speed up. Wish you can understand.

Lightake.com


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lightake.com,

I see the next Teraminxes puzzles are there:




MF8 Teraminx Magic Cube Black

and




MHZ 7-Layer Color Teraminx Magic Cube (Black Edge)



MHZ 7-Layer Color Teraminx Magic Cube (White Edge)

So my question is: do you purpose to sell the regular Cube4You Teraminx, but not such MHZ plastic-colored variations? (directly the whole white cube)


----------



## demma (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm waiting two packages ordered 11/26 and 11/29 via China Post and they didn't hit my country yet.
But they send me a replacement cube from an old order 12/29 via HK Post and now is in my home.
I think the times of HK Post are now normalized.

ps: please, put back weight details in your products!


----------



## theace (Jan 12, 2011)

Some of my orders say that they're in Indonesia and usa and what not. What's going on? 2 have reached though. They were shipped on the 17th and 20th of dec


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 12, 2011)

Hong Kong was crowded during the holidays with all kind of packages send to everywhere in the world. That's why they are a lot behind schedule I think? I hope they will try to catch up..


----------



## PCwizCube (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Lightake

I am very glad you have put the Dayan products back up on your website. Thank you very much! 

Also, are you aware that V-Cubes has allowed Maru products to go on sale as well? They have also removed the ban for Maru products. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...t-Infringement&p=511205&viewfull=1#post511205

Would you be able to restock the Maru products? We would all appreciate that very much. Thank you!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lighake, I recently ordered from you but the tracking number for my order doesn't work. Any explanation? From Anyone?


----------



## peedu (Jan 12, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are working on to confirm the supply of this item.
> Wait and see.
> Any updates, we will keep your informed.
> ...


 
So this probably means that I will miss the current discount offer.


Peedu


----------



## lachose (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lightake, 
Can you stock this please ?
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=237


----------



## Nestor (Jan 12, 2011)

lachose said:


> Hi Lightake,
> Can you stock this please ?
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=237


 
Yes, please!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hi Lighake, I recently ordered from you but the tracking number for my order doesn't work. Any explanation? From Anyone?


 
Hi:
You can get more accurate reply from our Customer Service.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## akiramejin (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Lightake, I ordered a Dayan Lingyun and you haven't shipped it. Is it because you're out of stock, or because you haven't gotten consent to sell it yet?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 13, 2011)

peedu said:


> So this probably means that I will miss the current discount offer.
> 
> 
> Peedu



Hi:
We promise if you focus on our threas, discount will be everywhere.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 13, 2011)

akiramejin said:


> Hey Lightake, I ordered a Dayan Lingyun and you haven't shipped it. Is it because you're out of stock, or because you haven't gotten consent to sell it yet?


 
Hi:
Please PM me your order number, maybe I can push it for you.
Sorry for any delay.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jan 13, 2011)

www.lightake.con seems to be down ....


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have contacted the lightake customer service almost two weeks ago. Unfortunately I did not get any answer from you about this at all. So as days go by my frustration rises. Order number: Q1210114836
It was about two wrong/missing items. So I did not get the puzzles I have ordered and payed for. Could someone finally take care aboiut this?

@Spillus: There are several Websites that can check if a website is down or if it is just for you. Since I cannot reach Lightake.com too, I checked it at two services and both times it said it would be just me.


----------



## Rorix (Jan 13, 2011)

I understand that there is still a lot of packages delayed, but my package status has been "departure from outward office of exchange" on the china tracking site which according to my local tracking site it has "Left country of origin" and is in transit to New Zealand. However, that was from 24 December so I think it may have gone missing. Or is this status normal for the delayed packages?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I have contacted the lightake customer service almost two weeks ago. Unfortunately I did not get any answer from you about this at all. So as days go by my frustration rises. Order number: Q1210114836
> It was about two wrong/missing items. So I did not get the puzzles I have ordered and payed for. Could someone finally take care aboiut this?
> 
> @Spillus: There are several Websites that can check if a website is down or if it is just for you. Since I cannot reach Lightake.com too, I checked it at two services and both times it said it would be just me.



Hi:
Sorry for this.
We will take care about your problem if you can contact our Customer Service.
If you package is shipped, I think we need time to know the accurate time to reach your destination.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2011)

Rorix said:


> I understand that there is still a lot of packages delayed, but my package status has been "departure from outward office of exchange" on the china tracking site which according to my local tracking site it has "Left country of origin" and is in transit to New Zealand. However, that was from 24 December so I think it may have gone missing. Or is this status normal for the delayed packages?


 
Hi:
Actually, when we at the times before Christmas or after, shipping is a hard thing for nearly all sites like us.
All lightake need to do is trying our best to make communication smooth.
Any help you need, let our customer service know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Hi Lightake.com,
> 
> I see the next Teraminxes puzzles are there:
> 
> ...


 
Do you want this item?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MHZ_7_Layer_12_Color_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-28220

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Hi Lightake.com,
> 
> I see the next Teraminxes puzzles are there:
> 
> ...


 
Hi;
Do you want this:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MHZ_7_Layer_12_Color_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black-28220

Lightake.com


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 14, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi;
> Do you want this:
> MHZ_7_Layer_12_Color_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black
> 
> Lightake.com


Yes. But what about whole White plastic MHZ Teraminx? (anyway without stickers, I`ll change them)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Yes. But what about whole White plastic MHZ Teraminx? (anyway without stickers, I`ll change them)


Hi:
This one:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MHZ_7_Layer_12_Color_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White-28221

Lightake.com


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Sorry for this.
> We will take care about your problem if you can contact our Customer Service.
> If you package is shipped, I think we need time to know the accurate time to reach your destination.
> ...


Since it seems like you did not understand, I try it again:
I already have contacted the customer service about two weeks ago. But I did not get an answer from the costumer service. And, I already got my package about two weeks ago. But I got the wrong items. Tow items are wrong. My order number was Q1210114836 and it was four items in total. So again, two of the four items that you have shipped were not the ones I have ordered.
That is why I wrote to your customer service and I am waiting for about two weeks now for an answer.

@all: www.lightake.com is still down for me, I cannot reach the site. Anyone else having this problem? I really get bugged since I'd like to order some GuHongs before the 10% coupon expires... 
Browser message is:



> The page cannot be found
> The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## theace (Jan 14, 2011)

It isn't down for me. Jack and Pheobe haven't replied for ages.


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have tried several proxys or VPNs - none of them got lightake to open.


----------



## spillus (Jan 14, 2011)

Lightake.com isn't down anymore for me. Without any action by me.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I have tried several proxys or VPNs - none of them got lightake to open.


 
Dear All,

Now we are just updating our website, someone maybe can't visit our website. If you have the problems for visiting, please do the followings:

1. Click this url http://www.lightake.com/getip.aspx to get an IP Address,.

2. Contact our customer service to tell your IP Address and your current location. 
Customer service: [email protected] and [email protected].

3. We will add your IP Address in our database, then you can visit our website!!

Welcome to choose lightake.com


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

theace said:


> It isn't down for me. Jack and Pheobe haven't replied for ages.


 
Hi:
We are always standing by to reply you any requests.
Anything wrong with the solution to your orders?
Let me know, if you need further help.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi:
I got a good news here
Currectly, we are discuss with GhostHand to bring theri Ghosthand 2*2 and 5*5 to lightake.
It shall arrive our warehouse in next couple of days.
After that, we will have a promotion just to this kind of items.
Wish you guys love it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, there's a slight issue. I got an incorrect item in one of my orders and it needs to be changed. The order number is Q1116193999. I had ordered a Guhong and got a Lingyun. The Lingyun has complete layer pops quite often. I have to go real slow during PLL.


----------



## devoblue (Jan 15, 2011)

theace said:


> I had ordered a Guhong and got a Lingyun.


Same thing happened to me. All customer service would do is give me a $2 voucher.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi
We have lauched some new notices:
http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=17&TopicID=475
http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=17&TopicID=476


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

devoblue said:


> Same thing happened to me. All customer service would do is give me a $2 voucher.


 
Hi:
The voucher is just one kind of suppliment for our mistakes.
It's up to you that accept it or not.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Jan 15, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi
> We have lauched some new notices:
> http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=17&TopicID=475
> http://forum.lightake.com/Topic.aspx?BoardID=17&TopicID=476
> Lightake.com



Are you sure that HK post is faster now??? Because I ordered in october 2010 and still don't have my package, the only thing that Tranquilize me is that I've been in constant contact with your customer support team, but still don't have my package


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Are you sure that HK post is faster now??? Because I ordered in october 2010 and still don't have my package, the only thing that Tranquilize me is that I've been in constant contact with your customer support team, but still don't have my package


 
Hi:
Yesterday, we have some notes from The Post, they told us:
From The Christmas till now, the number of packages are becoming stable as days go on.
So, we change the way of shipping to HongKong Post to fast our shipping process.
Actually, nearly every year after the Chiristmas, HongKong Post will perform much better than the time approaching the Christmas.
I think everything regarding the shipping will become truly normal after Febuary.

Lightake.com


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 15, 2011)

Prices of some cubes (LanLan et MF8) are again increased for the second time for a short while ! What's happen ???


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2011)

olivier131 said:


> Prices of some cubes (LanLan et MF8) are again increased for the second time for a short while ! What's happen ???


 
Hi:
we increased the price due to the adjustment of exchange rate.
Wish you can understand.
We will try to do more to make a happy shopping platform for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Nestor (Jan 15, 2011)

So people who ordered during Christmas time will receive their packages perhaps around February?
3 1/2 weeks and my order tracking says it has not left China yet.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jan 15, 2011)

i ordered on Christmas itself,and i still haven't received it.however,i ordered F2s on 29dec,and i received it in a week.
Lightake please read my PM.


----------



## devoblue (Jan 15, 2011)

2 orders for single cubes in November took a week.
2 larger orders with tracking in November yet to arrive.
2 orders for single cubes in December took a week.
1 order from dealextreme with a tracking number in December took a week.

It would appear that the China Post Office that lightake uses has a too hard basket for all the tracked packages, which they have yet to clear. They certainly have the capacity to process untracked packages.

Until orders from October and November actually start arriving, any statements that China Post are getting better have no basis in fact.


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 16, 2011)

Any shipping method cheaper than ems and faster than airmail ??


----------



## peter pan (Jan 16, 2011)

Mr. Lightake I´ve been reading that orders taken by china post spend more than a month to arrive. I bought two cubes last week and you posted to me last saturday by china post. How long do you expect it will take to arrive to Spain?. Thank you


----------



## Nestor (Jan 16, 2011)

DealExtreme order placed on 12/12/10 arrived to the USA and is currently in transit to my PO BOX.

Popbuying (Lightake sister site) order placed *on the same day* is still in China according to postal tracking. Seriously?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> i ordered on Christmas itself,and i still haven't received it.however,i ordered F2s on 29dec,and i received it in a week.
> Lightake please read my PM.


 
Hi:
I know it's hard for both of us right now.
So far as I know, China Post and HongKong Post are all ineffective in Chiristmas time or so.
They have to stock all the packages in one warehouse, then another, then the third. That may result in something wrong order to ship.
Some packages which should be shipped right now still located in the warehouse, while other packages which should wait for shipping are now in the process of shipping.
Nearly all sites like us have the same problem that you guys met.
Wish you can understand this situation. The delay doesn't mean lost of the packages.
We promise after these time, the shipping process must be normal.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jan 17, 2011)

Sheesh! Am I like, the ONLY one who has trouble with customs? Packages that reach India take over a week to get home!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> i ordered on Christmas itself,and i still haven't received it.however,i ordered F2s on 29dec,and i received it in a week.
> Lightake please read my PM.


 
Hi:
I have read your PM, and arrange some staff to follow your problem.
Actually, nothing can prove this except time.
Wish all you guys have some patience, and let's overcome this barriers together.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> Any shipping method cheaper than ems and faster than airmail ??


 
Hi:
Shipping Cost:
Airmail---Registered Airmail- Ems-（DHL,UPS,FEDEX and so on）
General cost comparison.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> DealExtreme order placed on 12/12/10 arrived to the USA and is currently in transit to my PO BOX.
> 
> Popbuying (Lightake sister site) order placed *on the same day* is still in China according to postal tracking. Seriously?


 
Hi:
We don't want to make any excuses,but so far as I know, Dx also have the same problem. 
this year, we will think of some ways to loosen the shippong pressure.
Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks *Lightake.com* for add a MHZ White Teraminx - I`ll buy it!

Now I have another question:
- do you purpose to sell the Helicopter Cube? I`d be glad to purchase the white one!


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 17, 2011)

Lightake please read my PM }
thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> Thanks *Lightake.com* for add a MHZ White Teraminx - I`ll buy it!
> 
> Now I have another question:
> - do you purpose to sell the Helicopter Cube? I`d be glad to purchase the white one!


 
Hi:
We told somebody before, we can sell this one right now.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> Lightake please read my PM }
> thanks


 
Hi:
Checking.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jan 17, 2011)

This is very disappointing. I had a conversation with Sandy and she said she won't give me a replacement for a LingYun that I haven't ordered! I had ordered a GuHong and got a LingYun. (In fact, it was a friend's order!). Now, she claims that the LingYun and GuHong are pretty much the same thing! WTH?!


----------



## devoblue (Jan 17, 2011)

Two November orders finally arrived!


----------



## Tesseract (Jan 17, 2011)

*Lightake.com*, please read my PM about. Thanks.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 17, 2011)

theace said:


> This is very disappointing. I had a conversation with Sandy and she said she won't give me a replacement for a LingYun that I haven't ordered! I had ordered a GuHong and got a LingYun. (In fact, it was a friend's order!). Now, she claims that the LingYun and GuHong are pretty much the same thing! WTH?!


 
I had something similar happen to me. I had ordered a non cubing related item for $30 and was sent the wrong item.....which didn t work at all. Sandy only offered a $5.00 coupon which to me seems useless considering I m out another $25.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! Could someone please explain this?? Thanks,
12/30/2010 : Collecting..
*1/17/2010 : Shipped* 
18 days apart


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 18, 2011)

theace said:


> This is very disappointing. I had a conversation with Sandy and she said she won't give me a replacement for a LingYun that I haven't ordered! I had ordered a GuHong and got a LingYun. (In fact, it was a friend's order!). Now, she claims that the LingYun and GuHong are pretty much the same thing! WTH?!


 
Hi, old friend:
I have discussed with Sandy about this problem.
Sandy will give you the best solution.
Don't worry about that.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 18, 2011)

devoblue said:


> Two November orders finally arrived!


 
Congratulations!

Lightake.com


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Lightake Please read my pm THANK  

[email protected] 2 days not reply ?? why


----------



## theace (Jan 18, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, old friend:
> I have discussed with Sandy about this problem.
> Sandy will give you the best solution.
> Don't worry about that.
> ...


 
It's solved. Thanks a ton Michael!


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 18, 2011)

Go's the my cubes with the boat or the plane.

And why does it take so long, Christmas is over?
I'm wating from 17-12 and 19-12 2010 and it is now still waiting, in the office to send.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 19, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> Lightake Please read my pm THANK
> 
> [email protected] 2 days not reply ?? why


 
Hi:
Just PM me your email address, I will follow this.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 19, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Go's the my cubes with the boat or the plane.
> 
> And why does it take so long, Christmas is over?
> I'm wating from 17-12 and 19-12 2010 and it is now still waiting, in the office to send.


 
Hi:
Would you please give me your order number?
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 19, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Just PM me your email address, I will follow this.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com


 
OK had send Please read .


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 19, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> OK had send Please read .


 
Hi:
I have pushed it for you.
Don't worry.

Lightake.com


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are always standing by to reply you any requests.
> Anything wrong with the solution to your orders?
> Let me know, if you need further help.
> ...


 
I cannot confirm that:


I wrote an request to your "customer service" nearly three weeks ago about two wrong items you sent me (with pictures and everything). *And got NO answer.*
I pointed to that deficiency - here in this thread - last week (#post1305). *And the responce I got was that I should contact the Customer Service...* How does this help if I don't get an answer in the first place!?
So I again cleared up the point with another post - again here in this thread (#post1313). *And I got no responce from lightake*.

So from what I can see: requests are fine, as long as they are not about wrong items that have been sent. And I must say: I want what I have ordered and what I have payed for!


----------



## theace (Jan 20, 2011)

I pretty much got replacements for my lingyun. I had ordered a guhong which is on it's way now. I have also got replacements for every defective item I had.


----------



## Moss (Jan 20, 2011)

I ordered a few cubes from you on 1st January, as far as I understood you ship in 14-20 days after order is confirmed. Already 20 days passed and I didn't received my items, I sent a mail to customer service yesterday I didn't received any answer yet. What's wrong?


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 20, 2011)

Both of my orders came exactly 3 weeks (21 days) after they ship it.. So it probably come tomorrow or anytime soon. Just speaking from my own experience, but I don't think you should be worried.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 20, 2011)

Replacement pieces and additional shipment arrived today (thanks Lightake staff!). I'm still waiting for the main order but I can wait a few more days knowing that the postal service is normalizing


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 20, 2011)

I ordered one package december 5th and one december 7th. The first one came January 9th, the second one still hasn't come. Do you have any ideas what the problem could be?
The order is Q122237379.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> I cannot confirm that:
> 
> 
> I wrote an request to your "customer service" nearly three weeks ago about two wrong items you sent me (with pictures and everything). *And got NO answer.*
> ...


 
Hi;
Just calm down, I worked here just for the best solution.
Our Customer Service can get access to all your order info and in the meantime, they have the rights to deal with all things regarding to your order.
If you don't mind, PM your email address, I will push it for you.
Wish you can understand.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi:
For the order still not arrived.
Guys:
I know that you are so anxious about your not-arrived orders.
Fortunately, we can see this kind of orders arrived this day of two, that means the POST is going to be normal.
So wish we can get smooth soon, and it need our patience, we think, your orders will finally find your home.
I am standing by here to serve, any question, let me know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2011)

New Item
GhostHands 5*5*5
GhostHands 2*2
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_Ghost_Hand_Magic_Cube_White-35848
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5x5x5_Ghost_Hand_Magic_Cube_Black-35847
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x2_Ghost_Hand_Magic_Cube_Black-35846
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2x2_Ghost_Hand_Magic_Cube_White-35845

Wish you will love them, and get them home.
Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm worry about an order that didn't arrive yet, but it was posted 3 and 15 days before the ones that arrived.
I think it may be the D39 spray can in it, any ideas?


----------



## Moss (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm afraid that you just ignore me, support doesn't give me any answer and you didn't said anything to my reply #1359.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2011)

Moss said:


> I'm afraid that you just ignore me, support doesn't give me any answer and you didn't said anything to my reply #1359.


 
Hi;
You can PM me your problem and email address.
I will push it for you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## MiSenIn (Jan 21, 2011)

Lightake.com , Sticky Thread!


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Can you check the status on my order please?:
Ordernumber #: Q1231739385


----------



## theace (Jan 23, 2011)

The X Cube is finally here! Here's Black and here's White.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, what does the "Posting" status mean on the *CN tracking number. Also it says date 18-11-2011, so do I have to wait 2 weeks from this date or still when i ordered?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 24, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Can you check the status on my order please?:
> Ordernumber #: Q1231739385


 
Hi:
I can't do anything after your order shipped.
Wish you can understand us in this field.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I know it's hard for both of us right now.
> So far as I know, China Post and HongKong Post are all ineffective in Chiristmas time or so.
> They have to stock all the packages in one warehouse, then another, then the third. That may result in something wrong order to ship.
> ...


 
so what you're saying is that some of my items,have been shipped,while some of the rest are still in the warehouse waiting to be shipped.
and the reason that it is taking very long is because the shipped package has to wait for the one still waiting to be shipped to be consolidated to be delivered to my house?
i've received an email that it is being shipped on 28th dec.shouldn't it be arriving?and that means i have to wait even longer?
again these are what i purchased:
2x lingao magic
1x glow in the dark stackmat timer
1x mini mat.


----------



## Moss (Jan 24, 2011)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> so what you're saying is that some of my items,have been shipped,while some of the rest are still in the warehouse waiting to be shipped.
> and the reason that it is taking very long is because the shipped package has to wait for the one still waiting to be shipped to be consolidated to be delivered to my house?
> i've received an email that it is being shipped on 28th dec.shouldn't it be arriving?and that means i have to wait even longer?
> again these are what i purchased:
> ...



I wait 24 days already, so it comes that you're waiting more than 1 month?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 24, 2011)

There's been 25 days for me since ordered, 20 days since shipping.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

42 days since order placement: 2 packages from the same order (replacement parts and out of stock replacement puzzle) arrived a few days ago but the MAIN order tracks as still waiting to be shipped.
All 3 orders had the same tracking number and where part of a bulk, so that means... ? My main package might be lost?

*edited the time, bad math


----------



## garcijo (Jan 24, 2011)

57 days for me and haven't got any answer...


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 24, 2011)

54 and counting.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 24, 2011)

hey, sorry to bother you but I have ordered some cubes with EMS on 4th, you shipped it on 11th and it still isn't on post... on tracking last thing is "shipped"... shouldn't EMS be supposed to be fast?


----------



## Arxel (Jan 24, 2011)

oh, I'm still waiting till they collect all cubes.. :/
It's been a week..

But when I'm reading Your posts I'm afraid that it can take more time..
I hope that when finally status will change to "shipped" DHL will be superfast.. :|


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 25, 2011)

Moss said:


> I wait 24 days already, so it comes that you're waiting more than 1 month?


 
Sg.Speedcuber:
I don't mean to provoke you at this point. I just tell you the truth.
You purchase from Lightake.com, you should receive your order, I agree.
But the shipping is not so good before and after the Chiristmas, even in Jan, some of our customers like you have already received the orders which took so long.
So it is estimated that the shippong process began to normalize. But still there were a lot of packages there in the warehouse of the POST, so it need some time to process.

Moss
Lightake.com have the prominent reputation here, we will take every stricve to deal with problem, wish all of you can understand.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## choza244 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'm the most unlucky.

137 days and still waiting...


----------



## Moss (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes I understand the problem but at least the support can tell what's the dellay because I receive such responses like it will arrive soon be patient. My friend ordered some cubes from you and he didn't encountered any problems, that's life (some people like me are just really unlucky).



choza244 said:


> I think I'm the most unlucky.
> 
> 137 days and still waiting...


 
Are you serious?


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 25, 2011)

choza244 said:


> I think I'm the most unlucky.
> 
> 137 days and still waiting...


44 days here..
Well, that's really small amount in comparison with 
yours, but still it's the first time I have to wait so long.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 25, 2011)

Moss said:


> Are you serious?



Yes, I have talked to the customer support several times, but I still believe that my package is lost


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 26, 2011)

So none of us are getting our packages! Yay!


----------



## iLUVcubing (Jan 26, 2011)

lightake not stocking any maru's? really want to order a maru 4x4 from lightake and btw their not illegal now so please stock em again!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 26, 2011)

iLUVcubing said:


> lightake not stocking any maru's? really want to order a maru 4x4 from lightake and btw their not illegal now so please stock em again!


 
Hi:
29885
29886


Lightake.com


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 26, 2011)

Just yesterday purchased mine, so hopefully I won't have as long to wait as december purchases


----------



## bobso2 (Jan 26, 2011)

My order was Shipped on januari the 20th and arrived today the 26th

That's amazing! In 6 days from hong kong to the netherlands!

However, the yellow Side of my lingyun is no stickered, I don't mind, Will be restickering it anyway 

Good luck everyone, hope you all get your orders soon!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 26, 2011)

bobso2 said:


> My order was Shipped on januari the 20th and arrived today the 26th
> 
> That's amazing! In 6 days from hong kong to the netherlands!
> 
> ...


 
you're very lucky  I payed for EMS and after two weeks nothing


----------



## demma (Jan 26, 2011)

My last delayed order arrived yesterday.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## spillus (Jan 27, 2011)

My order shipped on Dec 1st is still on the way (I don't know where !) .....


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi:
Nice to receive this info.
Actually, we did know some of our customers got them packages in succession, that means pressures of The Post is loosing.
Your packages will find their home in couple of days.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 27, 2011)

What's this cube?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 27, 2011)

Got my package today 



gundamslicer said:


> What's this cube?
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939



Haiyan's Haiyan cube


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 27, 2011)

About how long does it take to arrive after the status says "departure from outward office of exchange"? It's been that status for a few days now which is why I'm asking. Also, where would it be with that status?


----------



## Moss (Jan 27, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> About how long does it take to arrive after the status says "departure from outward office of exchange"? It's been that status for a few days now which is why I'm asking. Also, where would it be with that status?



Yeah I have the same thing "departure from outward office of exchange ", what does that mean?


----------



## mbart9 (Jan 27, 2011)

bobso2 said:


> My order was Shipped on januari the 20th and arrived today the 26th
> 
> That's amazing! In 6 days from hong kong to the netherlands!
> 
> ...


 I find that extremely lucky. Right now, I am having an issue with lightake as I have ordered cubes on November 23-26 (around then). As you might have guessed, they haven't arrived yet. I will be posting many bad reviews unless lightake will ship my order and it arrives in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Moss (Jan 27, 2011)

mbart9 said:


> I find that extremely lucky. Right now, I am having an issue with lightake as I have ordered cubes on November 23-26 (around then). As you might have guessed, they haven't arrived yet. I will be posting many bad reviews unless lightake will ship my order and it arrives in 2-3 weeks.


 
You're not the first to post bad reviews, I think that I should recover my money until it's not too late so I will not wait in vain.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 27, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> What's this cube?
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939


 
That's not a Haiyan's Haiyan. I think it's an Alpha III-f, but I'm not positive. this is a Haiyan's Haiyan: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_Black-29176


----------



## Nestor (Jan 28, 2011)

Popbuying is permanently closed... crap. 
Hopefully they will still answer my email.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 29, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Popbuying is permanently closed... crap.
> Hopefully they will still answer my email.


 
Hi:
I open the site and find a notice for close.
As far as I know, they definitely will reply your email.
Don't worry about that.

Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 29, 2011)

LighTake I didn't get an order number, but I got a receipt number, how do I track my order?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 29, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> LighTake I didn't get an order number, but I got a receipt number, how do I track my order?


 
Hi:
Do as I told you to:
Go to My Account---Order List---Order Search---Use DropDown List to choose Transactions, then put your receipt number into KEYWORD, then you can see your
order number listed below.

Or you can also email our support team to know: support.lightake.com


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 29, 2011)

D Lightake Promotion For All orders
Discount: 5%
Code:lightakeall
Starting: 02/01/2011(HongKong Time)
Expire:02/10/2011(HongKong Time)

Lightake.com


----------



## spillus (Jan 29, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> D Lightake Promotion For All orders
> Discount: 5%
> Code:lightakeall
> Starting: 02/01/2011(HongKong Time)
> ...



Just when you are closed for the Chineese New Year festivities ?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 29, 2011)

Got my package today! For those of you who haven't yet, Don't give up hope!
Also, if the status is stuck on "arrval at inward office of excahnge", check your contries customs, it might be stuck there


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom called the US post office and they have absolutely no record of my order ever being sent to the US... what should I do?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 29, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> My mom called the US post office and they have absolutely no record of my order ever being sent to the US... what should I do?


Wait and be patient or contact lightake but what i hear that doest help that much... but you could try


----------



## Arxel (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still waiting for ending Processing status..


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 29, 2011)

Server is too busy...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 30, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Server is too busy...



Hi:
We are working on it.
Sorry for that.

Lightake.com


----------



## forsage83 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We are working on it.
> Sorry for that.
> Lightake.com


 
On January,27 i've placed and paid an order. There was a notice that orders placed after 28th will be proceeded only after February 9. Today i trie to check status of my order but seem there is technical troubles on the site. LightTake support, could you please tell me when my order will be proceeded? order number is Q127196517


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 30, 2011)

forsage83 said:


> On January,27 i've placed and paid an order. There was a notice that orders placed after 28th will be proceeded only after February 9. Today i trie to check status of my order but seem there is technical troubles on the site. LightTake support, could you please tell me when my order will be proceeded? order number is Q127196517


 It works now. I just checked mine


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi:
Our site is still under heavy DDOS attack from unknown sources.
We still are working on to fix it.
Sorry for any inconvenience that may cause.

Lightake.com


----------



## matax (Jan 30, 2011)

Isn't it related that popbuying.com is now closed, and lightake.com is off too?


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 30, 2011)

matax said:


> Isn't it related that popbuying.com is now closed, and lightake.com is off too?


I dont think they are related. There might be a guy who can live with the fact there are cheap cubing sites? 
they got a heavy DDOS attack? dunno what that means. Somenone with computer experience can help us out?


----------



## Hodari (Jan 30, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> I dont think they are related. There might be a guy who can live with the fact there are cheap cubing sites?
> they got a heavy DDOS attack? dunno what that means. Somenone with computer experience can help us out?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddos#Distributed_attack
Basically, getting thousands of hacked computers and using all of them to flood the target with so much data that it is overwhelmed and unable to respond to legitimate traffic


----------



## moogra (Jan 31, 2011)

2 weeks ago I ordered some cubes from this site and it still hasn't arrived. I sent a support email/ticket a few days ago and have got no response. What is the estimated arrival time, on average? I have noticed that some people's orders have taken over a month. Is this normal?


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 31, 2011)

One of my orders took 1 month, the next order never came (It's been over 60 days) The third order will never happen, I've learned my lesson.


----------



## theace (Jan 31, 2011)

Most of my orders take close to 3 weeks. I've ordered over 8 to 10 times now.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 31, 2011)

Placed my order on 8th Jan and it arrived today, so it seems packages are arriving, but I think I'm gonna pay for shipping from another site next time. And of course it has to arrive the day after a competition :S


----------



## iLUVcubing (Jan 31, 2011)

ive ordered from lightake twice and both my packages came within the week and in top condition... haven't ordered from them in holiday season so that'll take longer....but i expect in a week their shipping will be back to normal


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 31, 2011)

I just received my cube today. Better later than never.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> One of my orders took 1 month, the next order never came (It's been over 60 days) The third order will never happen, I've learned my lesson.


 
Hi:
Sorry for this you met in lightake
But if you choose other sites in Chiina, when the festival is approaching, you will meet the same situation.
I am writing here not for excuses. just want you to know the truth.
Anyway, if you will shop here in the near future, we still will try our best to serve you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Nestor (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't had a Paypal account a few months ago so I've used Popbuying instead of Lightake. My orders have always arrived in 3-4 weeks and in perfect condition, this is the first time I've had an issue and it is not PB/LT staff's fault so... 

Dam postal service...


----------



## NeuwDk (Jan 31, 2011)

Am I the only one who's getting this: "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)" whenever I try to go to Lightake.com?

EDIT: Helped to put "www." before lightake.com - it just seems odd though that that is required.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Jan 31, 2011)

just received my order after 34 days of (patient) waiting! very satisfied,execpt that,why are the rubik's magic so small,and tight?i thought it would be regular sized ones.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> Am I the only one who's getting this: "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)" whenever I try to go to Lightake.com?


 Hi；
Please try again.
And make screen shot when you met some problems.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## cisco (Jan 31, 2011)

Me too. Yesterday it was "Server is too busy", today is "Bad request (Invalid Hostname)". I've been unable to reach the site in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

cisco said:


> Me too. Yesterday it was "Server is too busy", today is "Bad request (Invalid Hostname)". I've been unable to reach the site in 3 or 4 days.


 
Hi:
Can you make it right now?
From our system, there are some orders coming all the time.
I don't why you can open it normally.

Lightake.com


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 31, 2011)

cisco said:


> Me too. Yesterday it was "Server is too busy", today is "Bad request (Invalid Hostname)". I've been unable to reach the site in 3 or 4 days.


 
same here


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

kurtaz said:


> same here


 
Which domain name you input？
www.lightake.com 
or
lightake.com


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 31, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Which domain name you input？
> www.lightake.com
> or
> lightake.com


 
oh, the second one, the first works. otherwise thanks.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 31, 2011)

How long is lightake gonna be on break for?


----------



## slocuber (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi! Can you add MF8 megaminx tiles to the store? 

Tiles: http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=65


----------



## cisco (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Lightake, both domains do work now


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 31, 2011)

What's the difference between these two?
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Porcelain_White-31014
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363

I have noticed that "White" version has that yellowish shade where "Porcelain White" is truly white. Are these genuine GuHongs?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> How long is lightake gonna be on break for?


 
Hi:
From now on to 9th Feb,we will back on 10th.
Anyway, I will log in here to answer you like before, but I can't solve all your problem until we all go back
to office.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2011)

kurtaz said:


> oh, the second one, the first works. otherwise thanks.


 
Hi:
I think it's much better to clear all the cookies in your IE or firefox.
Then see if it works all right.

Lightake.com


----------



## peter pan (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Lightake I´ve made an order the 9 January with the traking No RR988563825CN and it´s still "departure from outward office of exchange " since the 20-1. It´s normal? What can I do?


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 1, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> A Lub Promotion
> 30344: Maru Magic Cube Care Tool
> 30084: Professional Magic Cube Care Tool
> 30059: Professional GuiShou Magic Cube Care Tool
> ...


Hi, how is the *30084: Professional Magic Cube Care Tool* when compared to Maru?
Similar / Better / Inferior ?? Is it the same stuff in an unbranded bottle? 
can sum1 pls throw some light. Thanks.
A Happy New Year to u!!


----------



## theace (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is. I've never tried it though. I've ordered some maru, so you could get this and we could compare both.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 1, 2011)

theace said:


> I think it is. I've never tried it though. I've ordered some maru, so you could get this and we could compare both.


 
ok. il place an order alongwith some cubes etc. after our cube meet  btw i did see these in ur unboxing vid. they were there right??


----------



## magicman246 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, My order has been like this: "departure from outward office of exchange" since November 28 2010. You said you would send in a inquiry, but I have not heard back from you. Tracking number: RR930593196CN Order number:Q1119917226


----------



## theace (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool. I'll be carrying a pricelist with me. Too many people need cubes but don't have the means to get them.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 3, 2011)

Figured they may be on break  been waiting for my package to ship hehe. Ah well, soon I guess.


----------



## garcijo (Feb 4, 2011)

Placed my order on November 27(EE576431812CN), still hasn't arrived. I have spoken with your Customer Service twice and both times they said me to wait even more time. Please tell me what can I do.


----------



## yockee (Feb 4, 2011)

peter pan said:


> Mr. Lightake I´ve made an order the 9 January with the traking No RR988563825CN and it´s still "departure from outward office of exchange " since the 20-1. It´s normal? What can I do?


 
That means it left China. When it enters your country, you may or may not see "accepted into inward office of exchange (local)" or something like that, I forget. However, I live in the UK, and it usually only shows up until it leaves China. I've had this message one time, where it entered the UK. It'll get to you, just be patient. These things take time.


----------



## yockee (Feb 4, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Placed my order on November 27(EE576431812CN), still hasn't arrived. I have spoken with your Customer Service twice and both times they said me to wait even more time. Please tell me what can I do.


 
You can always open a dispute with paypal before 45 days is up, and you'll get a refund.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 4, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> What's the difference between these two?
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Porcelain_White-31014
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-30363
> 
> I have noticed that "White" version has that yellowish shade where "Porcelain White" is truly white. Are these genuine GuHongs?


 
There isn't really any difference here. just the color, but the porcelain one is gonna get dirty, anyway...


And, yes they are both DaYan GuHongs!


----------



## daftKow (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all.

First post. I've never touched a Cube in my life, but my friend's a speedcuber and I'd like to learn ^_^

I read briefly through the stickies and it appears a good beginner cube is an A-IIIf (I am guessing this is the "New Type-A III"?) or F-II. Does Lightake sell the AIII assembled? I'd like to buy two different cubes, one for the lady and one for me 

Cheerios.


----------



## AnsonL (Feb 9, 2011)

daftKow said:


> Hi all.
> 
> First post. I've never touched a Cube in my life, but my friend's a speedcuber and I'd like to learn ^_^
> 
> ...


AIII-F is different to AIII or new type AIII,but AIII-F is better than AIII.and its not a FII either.
and i dont think they sell assembled AIII-F on lightake,they only have diy kits.you can get a  black  or  white one.


----------



## daniel5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry if this have been answerd before,but

do i have to pay customs duties for the shipping from china/hk to us?
sorry, im new in the us and need answers^^

if sb could pm me and answer some questions it would be awsome!

thanks
Daniel


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks. 
Then I'll have to wait until it's in stock. 



Someone755 said:


> There isn't really any difference here. just the color, but the porcelain one is gonna get dirty, anyway...
> 
> 
> And, yes they are both DaYan GuHongs!



I wouldn't recommend AIII-F for beginner (well, I wouldn't recommend this cube to anyone). 
It's light and turns really well, but those edge pieces are VERY easily breakable.



AnsonL said:


> AIII-F is different to AIII or new type AIII,but AIII-F is better than AIII.and its not a FII either.
> and i dont think they sell assembled AIII-F on lightake,they only have diy kits.you can get a  black  or  white one.


----------



## rishabh (Feb 9, 2011)

question to people who ordered before:

has lightake ever misplaced an order ?


----------



## Nestor (Feb 9, 2011)

daniel5 said:


> Sorry if this have been answerd before,but
> do i have to pay customs duties for the shipping from china/hk to us?
> sorry, im new in the us and need answers^^
> l


 
Since postal service sucks in my country, I order to a PO Box in the USA. I've never payed any custom duties.



rishabh said:


> question to people who ordered before:
> has lightake ever misplaced an order ?


 
Not on my case, but I've read about wrong items sent before.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 9, 2011)

xbrandationx said:


> Got my package today
> 
> 
> 
> Haiyan's Haiyan cube


 Nope, Thats the medium mini type A. I have 2


----------



## Moss (Feb 9, 2011)

rishabh said:


> question to people who ordered before:
> 
> has lightake ever misplaced an order ?


 
Nope.

Between, does anyone know why lightake site is down?


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 9, 2011)

Go to: www.lightake.com, not lightake.com.


----------



## moogra (Feb 9, 2011)

Does the shipping usually take this long? It's been 3 weeks and a half, and most people get their orders in 3 weeks. I'll give it another 2 weeks and if I don't get the product, I'll have no choice but make a paypal chargeback/dispute. I'd like to give it more time, but 45 days is the limit for charge backs. I think there should be an option to get better shipping as well on the site. I would have paid double the price if I got the shipment within a week. From my current standpoint and reading other reviews here, half the orders seem to be unintentional scams since they get "lost overseas" or something. Also I have sent a customer support ticket and never got a reply.


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 9, 2011)

when will this item be in stock? SKU : 31462


----------



## devoblue (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had two orders take 2 months. Escalated both to paypal disputes and to paypal claims. They both eventually came whilst the claims were being assessed so I canceled them. Assuming that most orders take 3 weeks is incorrect. In my experience orders without tracking take 1-2 weeks, and orders with tracking can take a lot longer.


----------



## moogra (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm that gives me some more insight into this. However, they do say on the site that it ships in a week and I've never heard of something overseas take this long. I posted here about a week ago and saw that many people go their objects in 3 weeks, so that was where my number came from (but some had > 1 month as well, and some under 3 weeks). I've gotten my normal shipment merchandise from ebay overseas in a timely manner and the same goes for amazon's free shipping and vcube shipping. I just find it ridiculous that most shipping take a much shorter time, and I've bought things from China before too.

I ordered mine without tracking though, although I'm not entirely sure of this. I got a tracking ID but I did not pay the extra $12 or so.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 9, 2011)

moogra: I would suggest that you read the posts in this thread: shipping takes anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months. Paying for "express" delivery does not good.

I've been waiting for one final package for over 55 days now, some people are still waiting since November. Usually items arrive, an if not, they will send you a new order or a refund in the form of coupons. Thats the price you pay for free shipping/low prices with them.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 10, 2011)

My package has been in payment processed for 3 weeks... Can u check it for me?

Q128721344


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 10, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> when will this item be in stock? SKU : 31462


 
Hi:
Our supplier is still on holiday.
We will let you know when we have updates.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> My package has been in payment processed for 3 weeks... Can u check it for me?
> 
> Q128721344


 
Hi:
I have given your request to our support team.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## moogra (Feb 10, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> moogra: I would suggest that you read the posts in this thread: shipping takes anywhere from 2 weeks to a few months. Paying for "express" delivery does not good.
> 
> I've been waiting for one final package for over 55 days now, some people are still waiting since November. Usually items arrive, an if not, they will send you a new order or a refund in the form of coupons. Thats the price you pay for free shipping/low prices with them.


 
The only reason why I know a little bit about shipping times is because I've read the past 10 pages. I figured other things before that would be outdated to matter. Also, I've only seen 1 person who has been waiting since November. I cannot generalize that for everyone, and there have been a lot more people that get them within 3 weeks. anyway it's a lot easier to make a paypal dispute for a refund instead of getting coupons, which may start this whole process over again. There's a reason the paypal dispute feature exists.


----------



## Arxel (Feb 10, 2011)

Processing status since 01.16 - almost a month.
Most of cubes supposed to be a birthday present (others for friends) but now I am not sure if they arrive in 2 weeks 
Q114711679


----------



## Nestor (Feb 10, 2011)

@ moogra: I hope you get your order before going trough Paypal. Good luck.


----------



## theace (Feb 10, 2011)

Any major discounts coming up? I'm planning on ordering some stuff soon!


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 11, 2011)

theace said:


> Any major discounts coming up? I'm planning on ordering some stuff soon!


 
Hi:
Yes, of course we will have. Please put your eyes on our sticky thread.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 11, 2011)

Arxel said:


> Processing status since 01.16 - almost a month.
> Most of cubes supposed to be a birthday present (others for friends) but now I am not sure if they arrive in 2 weeks
> Q114711679


Hi:
Only 2*29730 is out of stock due to the holidays of our suppliers.
Once the two pcs arrived, we will ship your order.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 11, 2011)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEFEBCUBE
Starting Date:02/11/2011(HongKong Time)
Expire Date:02/28/2011(HongKong Time)


----------



## peedu (Feb 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> A Discount for All Cubes
> Discount: 3%
> Code: LIGHTAKEFEBCUBE
> Starting Date:02/11/2011(HongKong Time)
> Expire Date:02/28/2011(HongKong Time)



I knew it. Exactly after my order.


Peedu


----------



## theace (Feb 11, 2011)

That's why I decided to wait lol. I was hoping it'd be 5 percent though.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 11, 2011)

theace said:


> That's why I decided to wait lol. I was hoping it'd be 5 percent though.


 
Hi:
Not always that percentage.
Sometimes higer, sometimes lower.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Feb 11, 2011)

How do you decide the percentage?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 11, 2011)

theace said:


> How do you decide the percentage?


 
Hi;
I got instructions from my boss, I don't how my boss decide the percentage.

Lightake.com


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi;
> I got instructions from my boss, I don't how my boss decide the percentage.
> 
> Lightake.com


Could you tell me when will the white GuHongs will be in stock?
Also, if someone could help me, which is best 2x2x2 cube that 
lightake sells? I know that Maru is one of the best cubes, but 
lightake doesn't sell those..


----------



## Arxel (Feb 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Only 2*29730 is out of stock due to the holidays of our suppliers.
> Once the two pcs arrived, we will ship your order.
> Thanks
> ...


 
Thank You very much for information!


----------



## Nestor (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally, after 54 days, my remaining package arrived. The MODAO cube had a damaged corner (probably damaged during shipping, looks as if it was scrapped against a hard surface) but it still functions great.

Time to place a new order...


----------



## spillus (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't received yet, after 75 days, my order # Q1129726477 placed on NOV 29th 2010 !!! 
No re-shipment, no refund.
LT got my money ? yes !

New customers, pay attention, please ;-)


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 13, 2011)

How do you track your order on the updated website? The order number I had doesn't work anymore...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 13, 2011)

Chinese new years.


----------



## garcijo (Feb 13, 2011)

76 days after buying it, my order arrived today


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

What did it consist of?


----------



## nixo (Feb 13, 2011)

hey how many do you pay for this all cubes? Do you must pay tax?


----------



## theace (Feb 13, 2011)

The Customs people charge duty sometimes.


----------



## nixo (Feb 13, 2011)

which type is that: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Sealing_Magic_Cube_White-28561 ?


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks a lot like an alpha 3-f or alpha 4, maybe mini alpha, but i'm not sure.


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 13, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> Looks a lot like an alpha 3-f or alpha 4, maybe mini alpha, but i'm not sure.


 
its not a mini look at the dimensions


----------



## spillus (Feb 14, 2011)

spillus said:


> I didn't received yet, after 75 days, my order # Q1129726477 placed on NOV 29th 2010 !!!
> No re-shipment, no refund.
> LT got my money ? yes !
> 
> New customers, pay attention, please ;-)



Why Mrs. Sandy continue kidding me, making me waste a lot of time with ridicoulous arguments ?
They promised full refund if my package wouldn't have arrived before FEB 10th, so I closed the Paypal dispute I opened before. No package arrived and she writes:
"Sorry for the inconvenience to you. Can you pls take your tracking number to your local post office check it ? The tracking system write your 
package has been shipped to your country on 2011.1.22.".
Oh yes !! my package left Hong Kong on Jan 22th and is still wandering around the world because it never arrived to the local Customs office (as usual, always indicated in the tracking).
Shame ...


----------



## garcijo (Feb 14, 2011)

spillus said:


> Why Mrs. Sandy continue kidding me, making me waste a lot of time with ridicoulous arguments ?
> They promised full refund if my package wouldn't have arrived before FEB 10th, so I closed the Paypal dispute I opened before. No package arrived and she writes:
> "Sorry for the inconvenience to you. Can you pls take your tracking number to your local post office check it ? The tracking system write your
> package has been shipped to your country on 2011.1.22.".
> ...


 
My order was sent from Hong Kong on 2010.12.12 days before yours and it arrived last friday, i'm sure it's just matter of time before yours arrive


----------



## spillus (Feb 14, 2011)

garcijo said:


> My order was sent from Hong Kong on 2010.12.12 days before yours and it arrived last friday, i'm sure it's just matter of time before yours arrive



My order was placed on Nov 29th 2010, stuck @ ChinaPost till Jan 22th 2011 (!!!) and then ... disappeared. They convinced me to gave up converting PP dispute to claim promising full refund if I wouldn't have got the package before Feb 10th ! I am waiting ... they are not trusty people and stupidly they are going to loose several customers just for few dollars !


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 14, 2011)

I had ordered 11/16/2010 and still waiting, I want to now what the delay is.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 14, 2011)

spillus said:


> My order was placed on Nov 29th 2010, stuck @ ChinaPost till Jan 22th 2011 (!!!) and then ... disappeared. They convinced me to gave up converting PP dispute to claim promising full refund if I wouldn't have got the package before Feb 10th ! I am waiting ... they are not trusty people and stupidly they are going to loose several customers just for few dollars !


 
Sillus:
I wrote something here not try to affend you.
At this moment, we are also upsetted by the delay of many packages.
Wish you can understand us, and follow our instructions, finally, you will get the solution to your orders.
Thanks again

Lightake.com


----------



## nitay6669 (Feb 14, 2011)

will you stock V2 or MF8 3X3 soon?


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 14, 2011)

Order: Q126129824 

Just want to know what the delay is at the moment.

Been in processing for quite some time. Waiting for a product to come in?


----------



## spillus (Feb 14, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Sillus:
> I wrote something here not try to affend you.
> At this moment, we are also upsetted by the delay of many packages.
> Wish you can understand us, and follow our instructions, finally, you will get the solution to your orders.
> ...



I always followed your instructions and tolerated huge delay; I trusted you when I cancelled the Paypal dispute with your promise to full refund me if the package hadn't been delivered before Feb 10th: you didn't. If I trusted you. you could trusted me and full refund the value of the order. If the parcel will arrive later on, I always can give you money back ! Very simple. I repeat that LT policy is not customer friendly and in some cases could be improductive causing loss of new (and old) potential customers all over the world. This is my opinion, of course.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 14, 2011)

My order number doesn't work to track my order:

Q128721344


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 14, 2011)

Spillus, I would reccomend opening a dispute with your credit card company. That's how I got my money back from lightake.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 14, 2011)

Sillus: if your shipment left on 1-22, it might arrive somewhere in the next 2 weeks as mine did. Good luck.

I'm placing another order this week, and hopefully things go smoothly now that the holidays are over. I wish I could order from more reliable (on the delivery part) shops, but the sad fact is that if you are on a strict budget and on top of it you live in a country with a weak currency, you are forced to buy at cheap Chinese shops that offer free shipping. Is the only way to grow a collection for those who can't afford $20-35 a puzzle (sometimes more with shipping).


----------



## spillus (Feb 15, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> Spillus, I would reccomend opening a dispute with your credit card company. That's how I got my money back from lightake.



My Paypal (through VISA) payment date is Nov 29th 2010: isn't too late ?


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope, My paypal date was January first and I opened a disput on my credit card website, not paypal.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 15, 2011)

nitay6669 said:


> will you stock V2 or MF8 3X3 soon?


 
Hi:
We are contacting our suppliers to see what's going on.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 15, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> My order number doesn't work to track my order:
> 
> Q128721344


 
Hi:
Your order status showed below:
2/14/2011 10:01:17 AM Do Partial Shipment 27465*1 29962*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RB236633800HK] 
If 27465*1 and 29962*1 arrive in our warehouse, we will ship them immediately.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Meisen (Feb 15, 2011)

This link: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597

Gives me this page: http://www.lightake.com/Products.do/New.Arrivals

What is wrong?


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 15, 2011)

How is this lube at lightake? Is it better than plain silicon spray?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 15, 2011)

Meisen said:


> This link: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
> 
> Gives me this page: http://www.lightake.com/Products.do/New.Arrivals
> 
> What is wrong?



Hi:
That means this item is sold out right now. when you open this link, it will directly go to our new arrival page.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 15, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> How is this lube at lightake? Is it better than plain silicon spray?


 
Hi:
You can choose from here:
http://www.lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Lubricant-174
Among those four items, this one :
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Magic_Cube_Care_Tool_-30344
is much better sold than others.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha, thanks but I really wanted feedback from cubers who have tried those 



Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can choose from here:..


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 15, 2011)

*Lightake Search Engine Function*

Hi:
We have launch a new version of lightake which include a lot of new functions, such as new search engine function. I will tell you how to make use of this function:





When put some words or sku No in it, you will know what's going on our there the, why not have a try and make a much easier shopping here in lightake.com.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Feb 15, 2011)

Lightake, congrats for the new website features, but I think it's time to develope a wishlist based on your account and not in your browser.
I lost all my items in there again, for the fourth time.
Thanks.


----------



## Arxel (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got this one:
http://www.lightake.com/wap/


----------



## Clayy9 (Feb 15, 2011)

Arxel said:


> I've got this one:
> http://www.lightake.com/wap/


 
Same here. But after playing around, I figured out that if you click on a Lightake link (from here) that doesn't go directly to the home page (Magic Cube Section), it will work normally.


----------



## juanjcgp (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Lightake.. I placed an order on November 26th 2010 and it has not arrived yet... Here is the order number: Q1126629021 Has the package get lost during the travel??


----------



## RTh (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Lightake, I'm trying to order some cubes but each time I try to pay with Paypal the EMS 5 days shipping feature appears included in the price and I didn't choose it.

Any idea why is this happening?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

demma said:


> Lightake, congrats for the new website features, but I think it's time to develope a wishlist based on your account and not in your browser.
> I lost all my items in there again, for the fourth time.
> Thanks.


 
Hi:
Please go to your My Account, you can see the wishlist located in My Information.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Same here. But after playing around, I figured out that if you click on a Lightake link (from here) that doesn't go directly to the home page (Magic Cube Section), it will work normally.


 
Hi:
Yes, it's true that we launch some new functions out there which is still not perfect right now.
If you met some problems when using this kind of new functions, please contact our Customer Service to follow up.
You'd better make some screen shots about your problems.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

juanjcgp said:


> Hello Lightake.. I placed an order on November 26th 2010 and it has not arrived yet... Here is the order number: Q1126629021 Has the package get lost during the travel??


 
Hi:
You'd better follow our Customer Service's instructions, once we can confirm your package was lost, we will offer your solutions.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

RTh said:


> Hi Lightake, I'm trying to order some cubes but each time I try to pay with Paypal the EMS 5 days shipping feature appears included in the price and I didn't choose it.
> 
> Any idea why is this happening?


 
Hi:
When you choose the shipping method, you can see there are three methods for you to choose,
the first two is free.
But when you have some probems using this function, please make a screen shot and email our Customer Service.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Clayy9 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Yes, it's true that we launch some new functions out there which is still not perfect right now.
> If you met some problems when using this kind of new functions, please contact our Customer Service to follow up.
> You'd better make some screen shots about your problems.
> ...


 
Just to be clear, when going to the home page (www.lightake.com), I see




.

If I try to click on ANY of the links on that page (or the search button), nothing happens.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Just to be clear, when going to the home page (www.lightake.com), I see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi:
That page is just our test page for this link:
http://www.lightake.com/wap/
When everything is ready, we will let you know how to use it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing works on the mobile site. I just tried it out.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 16, 2011)

theace said:


> Nothing works on the mobile site. I just tried it out.


 
Hi, old friend:
Please see #1527.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, old friend:
> Please see #1527.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com



Oops 

I have an issue! One of my friend's packages got here yesterday and the solar charger that he had ordered has not been shipped in it. The order says it is but it wasn't in the package. Previously, I had received a wrong solar charger. The package's label says that the charger is not included too. I sent Sandy a mail but she needs the weight of the package. My friend has probably opened it up and discarded all the packaging and stuff already by now... What do I do?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 16, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> How is this lube at lightake? Is it better than plain silicon spray?


 
If you are talking about the maru lube, It has been compared to liquid gold. It is amazing.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 16, 2011)

Lightake.com,


2/15/2011 3:26:04 PM	Do Partial Shipment 34860*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RB238883629HK]

This tracking number returns that the item isn't found.


Q126129824


----------



## Arxel (Feb 16, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Only 2*29730 is out of stock due to the holidays of our suppliers.
> Once the two pcs arrived, we will ship your order.
> Thanks
> ...


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29730
There is information that cubes are in stock.

Or if they are not - when you expect the supply?


----------



## Meisen (Feb 16, 2011)

EDIT:

My question:



Meisen said:


> This link: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
> 
> Gives me this page: http://www.lightake.com/Products.do/New.Arrivals
> 
> What is wrong?



Lightake.com's answer:



Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> That means this item is sold out right now. when you open this link, it will directly go to our new arrival page.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com



My new question:

Do you know when it will be back in stock?


----------



## peedu (Feb 16, 2011)

I asked the same thing in January.
Here it is:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22272-Lightake-Official-Deal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-February-13-2011&p=515629&viewfull=1#post515629

The answer was to be patient. And I have ordered the Guhongs from somewhere else.
Cheaper. I am afraid that also faster.

I organised a race between lightake and 2 other shops. Ordered the same day (02-Feb), similar products.
1st place is already gone for a shop that promises the same 3-7 business days, but actually ships within 24 hours.



Peedu


----------



## theace (Feb 16, 2011)

Which one and how much shipping do they charge?


----------



## peedu (Feb 17, 2011)

theace said:


> Which one and how much shipping do they charge?


 
It would not be very polite to advertise competitors in Lightake thread.


Peedu


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 17, 2011)

theace said:


> Oops
> 
> I have an issue! One of my friend's packages got here yesterday and the solar charger that he had ordered has not been shipped in it. The order says it is but it wasn't in the package. Previously, I had received a wrong solar charger. The package's label says that the charger is not included too. I sent Sandy a mail but she needs the weight of the package. My friend has probably opened it up and discarded all the packaging and stuff already by now... What do I do?


 
Hi，old friend:
You must know what to do better than me.
Contact our Customer Service for the solution.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 17, 2011)

FoxWolf said:


> Lightake.com,
> 
> 
> 2/15/2011 3:26:04 PM	Do Partial Shipment 34860*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RB238883629HK]
> ...



Hi:
What do you mean by "tracking number returns that the item isn't found"?

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 17, 2011)

peedu said:


> I asked the same thing in January.
> Here it is:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22272-Lightake-Official-Deal-Thread-Discounts-as-of-February-13-2011&p=515629&viewfull=1#post515629
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
Best Quality, Fast Shipping, Good Price are our goal in this market.
We need some time to improve. But trust lightake, we are take every strive to achieve it.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, could you please push my mail for me? I tent a mail to Jack a few days ago regarding a fairly large order and some youtube reviews. I've been waiting for a while now. The order is kinda urgent as it is for 5 other people and not me. They've alreay paid me for the stuff they want and I don't want to make them wait any longer than they will need to.


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by "tracking number returns that the item isn't found"?
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Lightake,


You may ignore that, it now shows it's in transportation.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 18, 2011)

Meisen said:


> EDIT:
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
It's back right now:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597

Lightake.com


----------



## Meisen (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanx


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 18, 2011)

theace said:


> Hey, could you please push my mail for me? I tent a mail to Jack a few days ago regarding a fairly large order and some youtube reviews. I've been waiting for a while now. The order is kinda urgent as it is for 5 other people and not me. They've alreay paid me for the stuff they want and I don't want to make them wait any longer than they will need to.


 
Hi:
I will let him know your request and deal with it as soon as possible.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Michael. I appreciate it.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been waiting for my order since December 30th. I'm starting to get a little worried.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

2/16/2011 10:55:36 AM	Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
2/16/2011 10:56:36 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
2/17/2011 9:23:55 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
Is this unusual?


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 20, 2011)

What's unusual? They don't work on saturdays and sundays, so it's been only one day, it can take up to 3 days until your order is shipped.



Cool Frog said:


> 2/16/2011 10:55:36 AM	Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
> 2/16/2011 10:56:36 AM	Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
> 2/17/2011 9:23:55 AM	Collecting Products Now Processing.
> Is this unusual?


----------



## theace (Feb 20, 2011)

It's unusually fast, yes. (golightakego!)


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lightake,

Do you have ghost hand /shengshou 4x4 ii?

edit: FOUND IT


----------



## theace (Feb 20, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Lightake,
> 
> Do you have ghost hand /shengshou 4x4 ii?
> 
> edit: FOUND IT



Use THIS THREAD or THIS THREAD next time.


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you mean "shengshou 4x4 ii"? Is there second version of it?



hic0057 said:


> Lightake,
> 
> Do you have ghost hand /shengshou 4x4 ii?
> 
> edit: FOUND IT


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 20, 2011)

friday night i ordered some cubes and the processing was very fast the next morning my packages were already collected  GO LIGHTAKE! xD. The crowded period has ended i think


----------



## Moss (Feb 21, 2011)

I ordered a cube with lubrican on 11th February, I tracked it and seems that it wasn't even packed  Can you please check it out Q211162284 ?


----------



## Emme Vi (Feb 21, 2011)

Where is my order?
A Guangzhou or in Italy?
I ordered same cubes 17th January!!!


----------



## theace (Feb 21, 2011)

You really need to be patient people. Just trust these guys ok? You'll get your stuff. I had ordered a few guhong a long time ago. It was a part of a large order. However, i got one linyung instead of a guhong. I had a word with sandy, who initially didn't really get the difference. After quite a bit of explanation, i was sent a replacement.

The order was created on 18th Jan, shipped on 24th and reached today, 21st feb.

You will get your stuff. Wait. That's all.


----------



## Emme Vi (Feb 21, 2011)

I made the order on 17th jan, sent on 20th jan but has not yet arrived, and I do not know where he is!!!!


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 21, 2011)

i sent a message to customer support. when will i be contacted and how? by email?


----------



## Arxel (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, but if You ordering more than one cube it is not that quick..

Still waiting since 1/14/2011..

Q114711679 - any new information about estimated time of finishing collecting items?


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 21, 2011)

i just found a coupon code for 7% of any purchase! message me for it. (not sure if i am allowed to post it)


----------



## Pasan (Feb 21, 2011)

I too ordered a Haiyan DIY kit, shipped on January 19th according to the update email. Patiently waiting for it. Order Q117167516.


----------



## theace (Feb 21, 2011)

If it isn't posted here, it might be expired. They always post awesome discount coupons here.


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 21, 2011)

Nope, it's not. 
I used the same code in december and february and it's working.



theace said:


> If it isn't posted here, it might be expired. They always post awesome discount coupons here.


----------



## JLutz555 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you have a look at my order?
Q21130269

Been 'Collecting Products' for 11 days now. Whats the holdup?


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 22, 2011)

theace said:


> If it isn't posted here, it might be expired. They always post awesome discount coupons here.


 
i have three (i tried them today they work but only one code at a time)
snapshot
savingscom
scoop


----------



## Rorix (Feb 22, 2011)

Finally got my package yesterday, took around 2.5 months :\


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Moss said:


> I ordered a cube with lubrican on 11th February, I tracked it and seems that it wasn't even packed  Can you please check it out Q211162284 ?


 
Hi:
You asked to change your address, maybe that's why this order took so long to ship.
I will push it for you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 22, 2011)

JLutz555 said:


> Can you have a look at my order?
> Q21130269
> 
> Been 'Collecting Products' for 11 days now. Whats the holdup?


 
Hi:
I have asked our colleague to follow up.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Rorix said:


> Finally got my package yesterday, took around 2.5 months :\


 
Hi:
Congratulations for this.
I think the shipping will be normal these days.
So if your order still doesn't arrive, don't worry about it. I will be there soon.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## demma (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you push order Q214710149 please? Days keep passing and it's still in Collecting Products state.
Thanks!


----------



## theace (Feb 22, 2011)

An order I had placed on 25th Jan got shipped today. Waiting is the only option imo


----------



## @uguste (Feb 22, 2011)

Finally recieved my package today, 54 days after shipping...


----------



## JLutz555 (Feb 22, 2011)

My Feb 10th order finally shipped today...

Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 22, 2011)

My order in hk post is:The item (RB236633800HK) was posted on 15-Feb-2011. And what does it mean?


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just placed a LighTake order a few minutes ago; made a profile, paid via PayPal, all of it. The order then did not show up in my Order List.

Is this expected behavior (does it take time to show up there) or should I be concerned?

(This is my first order from them.)


----------



## demma (Feb 23, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> My order in hk post is:The item (RB236633800HK) was posted on 15-Feb-2011. And what does it mean?


It means that your package is now in the HK Post office and it's waiting to be programmed for shipping. The next status is going to tell you the day that left HK.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 23, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> I just placed a LighTake order a few minutes ago; made a profile, paid via PayPal, all of it. The order then did not show up in my Order List.
> 
> Is this expected behavior (does it take time to show up there) or should I be concerned?
> 
> (This is my first order from them.)


 
you have to add your paypal account to your profile, and then your order will appear.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 23, 2011)

choza244 said:


> you have to add your paypal account to your profile, and then your order will appear.


 
That did it! (That's what I get for using a different address for PayPal and ordering. Friggin' Ebay.)

Thanks much for the help!


----------



## hic0057 (Feb 23, 2011)

ManSpider said:


> What do you mean "shengshou 4x4 ii"? Is there second version of it?


 
Meant to mean "Ghosthand 4x4 ii". I don't think the first one was any good


----------



## Juju (Feb 23, 2011)

My order Q216116676 has been in the Collecting Products stage for over a week now. It's never been this slow. What's going on?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 24, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> I just placed a LighTake order a few minutes ago; made a profile, paid via PayPal, all of it. The order then did not show up in my Order List.
> 
> Is this expected behavior (does it take time to show up there) or should I be concerned?
> 
> (This is my first order from them.)



Hi:
I recommend you to contact our Customer Service to tell you how to solve the problems.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 24, 2011)

Juju said:


> My order Q216116676 has been in the Collecting Products stage for over a week now. It's never been this slow. What's going on?


 
Hi:
I will push it for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 24, 2011)

Q216106814 Collecting for a while now.


----------



## Arxel (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, any tips what input into field in HK Post:
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

I've got Tracking number but it's 10digit's only without letters..

Then:
(...)Enquiry Reference Number - I don't have one..


----------



## theace (Feb 24, 2011)

Why go to hk post? Just track it on lightake...


----------



## Arxel (Feb 24, 2011)

But my tracking number it's not like any of those:
RB*********HK
RB*********HK
RA*********HK
RT*********HK
CP*********HK
EE*********HK
EA*********HK
RC*********HK
RR*********CN
CP*********CN
RA*********CN
RF*********SG
RR*********SG
RQ*********SG
RZ*********SG
RP*********CH
RY*********CH
RS*********CH

Only 10 digits


----------



## theace (Feb 24, 2011)

Weird :\


----------



## garcijo (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you please try to speed up my order Q216127484? It's been collecting products for a bit more than a week.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I recommend you to contact our Customer Service to tell you how to solve the problems.


 
Thanks much, I got it figured out, and I see it's Collecting Products now.


----------



## nixo (Feb 25, 2011)

is this also type A V : http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119 ???


----------



## Olji (Feb 25, 2011)

nixo said:


> is this also type A V : http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Full_Sealed_Magic_Cube_V_(Black)-34119 ???


 
think so, although I think its the AV-Feng

This is the normal AV i think


----------



## Eric79 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lightake, may I suggest that you ad the "QJ Skewb, black" to your range of goods? Thank you.


----------



## pr*****t (Feb 25, 2011)

I placed an order today, forgot to change the delivery address from billing address.
Is it possible to change it now?
plz help


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 25, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Q216106814 Collecting for a while now.


 
Still. over a week.


----------



## Arxel (Feb 25, 2011)

My order arrived today! 
~47 hours! I can forgive for waiting 1,5 month to collect products..


----------



## demma (Feb 26, 2011)

Q214710149, 12 days in collecting status... and counting...


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Lightake, may I suggest that you ad the "QJ Skewb, black" to your range of goods? Thank you.


 
Eric:
Give me a photo or a link about this one.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 26, 2011)

pr*****t said:


> I placed an order today, forgot to change the delivery address from billing address.
> Is it possible to change it now?
> plz help


 
Hi:
You can ask our Customer Service to help you,

Lightake.com


----------



## Eric79 (Feb 26, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Eric:
> Give me a photo or a link about this one.
> 
> Lightake.com



No problem, here you go: http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=620662731Vc0YGWa3L__SL500_AA300_.jpg

Actually you already sell its white sister... which is SKU 22420... As far as I heard, a lot of people would be interested in the black one since they don't like white cubes.


----------



## garcijo (Feb 26, 2011)

My order Q216127484 has been in the collecting products stage for over 10 days now, can you please try to speed it up


----------



## sa11297 (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> No problem, here you go: http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=620662731Vc0YGWa3L__SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> Actually you already sell its white sister... which is SKU 22420... As far as I heard, a lot of people would be interested in the black one since they don't like white cubes.


 
i agree. i would most likely buy a black skewb in the future but be a lot more hesitant on buying a white one.


----------



## lachose (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Lightake !
Can you stock this please : http://www.cubehaiyan.com/product_167.html ?

EDIT : And also, the assembled Haiyan Haiyan's cube (SKU: 29176) is sold out. Any idea when it will be available again ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 28, 2011)

B Lightake Promotion For All orders
Discount: 5%
Code:lightakenewsite
Starting: 03/01/2011(HongKong Time)
Expire:03/31/2011(HongKong Time)


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 28, 2011)

How long does it take to ship to New jersey. Just bought an X-CUbe...


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 28, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> How long does it take to ship to New jersey. Just bought an X-CUbe...


 
Bunch of time usually 2-3 weeks after they collect the order...
http://hknowstore.com/ItemTable.aspx?netcatname=4x4x4&corpname=nowstore


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Bunch of time usually 2-3 weeks after they collect the order...
> http://hknowstore.com/ItemTable.aspx?netcatname=4x4x4&corpname=nowstore


I looked there first, but I want a black X-cube and Now Store is out of them


----------



## onizuka (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you please check Q28180581 ?

This order is in "collecting products" state for 18 days now.

All products in this order are referenced "IN STOCK" on LIGHTAKE website.

What's going on ? Moreover I have paid an EMS for this order, it is urgent now. Can you please do something for this ?

Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 1, 2011)

onizuka said:


> Can you please check Q28180581 ?
> 
> This order is in "collecting products" state for 18 days now.
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
I will push it for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## onizuka (Mar 1, 2011)

Many thanks for your response  

I will be so thanksfull if my order finally be shipped.

I will continue to post news of my order on this topic and hoping a happy end will occur.


----------



## rishabh (Mar 1, 2011)

how long does it take for a order of 1 cube ( guhong) take to ship to india , i have been waiting for it to come since it was shipped on 17th


----------



## Gopi (Mar 1, 2011)

rishabh said:


> how long does it take for a order of 1 cube ( guhong) take to ship to india , i have been waiting for it to come since it was shipped on 17th


 
Hi Rishab, I had ordered a Guhong and LL 4x4 on 11th, Lightake posted it on 12th, but HK post shipped it to India on 23rd. and still I havent received it, maybe I will get it this week. Its not Lightake that is delaying, but the postal department. 

Just use this site for tracking.


----------



## theace (Mar 1, 2011)

It's not even the post re. It's our more than amazing customs department hehe...


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 2, 2011)

Q216106814
Processing since the 17th of February.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Q216106814
> Processing since the 17th of February.


 
Hi:
I have pushed for you, maybe it wil be shipped today.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 2, 2011)

i'm having this problem when i'm trying to pay with paypal.

"Zhou Zhengsheng

Return to Merchant
Error Message
This recipient is currently unable to receive money."


----------



## garcijo (Mar 3, 2011)

Q221118055 has been collecting products since the 21st of feb.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 3, 2011)

Tomas1988 said:


> i'm having this problem when i'm trying to pay with paypal.
> 
> "Zhou Zhengsheng
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
We have fixed the payment problem, you can pay it right now.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 3, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Q221118055 has been collecting products since the 21st of feb.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.
Thanks for your understanding.

Lightake.com


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We have fixed the payment problem, you can pay it right now.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Thanks, i've just made an order!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 3, 2011)

My order arrived today! 15 days. seem like smaller orders take less time.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I've also had Order #Q223921748 sitting in "collecting products", for two products that have been "in stock" the entire time, for a week now. Can I get a push, please?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 4, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> Yes, I've also had Order #Q223921748 sitting in "collecting products", for two products that have been "in stock" the entire time, for a week now. Can I get a push, please?


 
Hi:
I will push it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I will push it.
> Thanks



Thank you! I appreciate anything you can do.


----------



## clover (Mar 4, 2011)

> Collecting Products Now (via RairMail)



What is RairMail?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 4, 2011)

clover said:


> What is RairMail?


 
Hi;
He might make mistakes. It's airmail.

Lightake.com


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, there...I dropped a fairly sizeable order on February 23rd (order Q223155233) and was told that the order would take 3 days to fulfill and it would be sent via DHL...I understand that I have to be patient, of course, but I'm getting a little worried as the stuff I've ordered is specifically for an event that's happening on March 19th, which is less than two weeks away. Are there items that are a little harder to find right now?


----------



## theace (Mar 7, 2011)

Rair mail = Registered Air Mail I guess...


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Hey, there...I dropped a fairly sizeable order on February 23rd (order Q223155233) and was told that the order would take 3 days to fulfill and it would be sent via DHL...I understand that I have to be patient, of course, but I'm getting a little worried as the stuff I've ordered is specifically for an event that's happening on March 19th, which is less than two weeks away. Are there items that are a little harder to find right now?


 
Hi:
I have pushed it for you.


Lightake.com


----------



## NightWing91 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an order Q228129208 collecting products for a while now, is it possible to push it? That would be awesome!


----------



## theace (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey Michael, what's up with Jack? He's doesn't usually take so long to reply. I sent him a mail last wednesday and I haven't heard from him yet. Is he super busy or something? Could you please look into it? Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 8, 2011)

NightWing91 said:


> I have an order Q228129208 collecting products for a while now, is it possible to push it? That would be awesome!



Hi:
I have pushed your order, don't worry.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 8, 2011)

theace said:


> Hey Michael, what's up with Jack? He's doesn't usually take so long to reply. I sent him a mail last wednesday and I haven't heard from him yet. Is he super busy or something? Could you please look into it? Thanks!



Hi:
He is super busy right now. Working 24 hours a day.
Haha.
I have informed him regarding your request.

Lightake.com


----------



## Pasan (Mar 8, 2011)

Is SKU 24707 the regular C4U cube in DIY form?


----------



## Lyzin (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an order Q226124639 "Collecting Products" for alittle more then a week now, is it possible to speed it up abit please? I paid for an EMS together with the order since it's rather urgent. Thanks!


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2011)

Just received a gundam I had ordered for my brother. Took 6 weeks.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2011)

Does SKU 28587 (Speed Stacks StackMat Complete Timer with Memory) come with a mat, or is it just the timer?


----------



## clover (Mar 9, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Does SKU 28587 (Speed Stacks StackMat Complete Timer with Memory) come with a mat, or is it just the timer?





LighTake said:


> Lightake Car DVDSpeed Stacks StackMat Complete Timer Package Included
> Lightake Wholesale1 x Speed Stacks StackMat Complete Timer
> Lightake Car DVD1 x Carrying Bag



just the timer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 10, 2011)

Lyzin said:


> I have an order Q226124639 "Collecting Products" for alittle more then a week now, is it possible to speed it up abit please? I paid for an EMS together with the order since it's rather urgent. Thanks!


 
Hi:
It might be a little mistake.
You use EMS to ship your order, we need you contact method: cellphone number.
All your items in the order are ready, but we got no reply from you about your number, so we can't ship it.
Please contact our Customer Service to confirm your number.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 10, 2011)

Could you please check on Order #Q223921748 again? We're going on two weeks now, for two items that are allegedly in stock, and things are stuck on "Collecting Products."

It's getting rather tiresome.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2011)

Lightake, could you please stock this item: http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1429999 (ghosthand magic)


----------



## Meisen (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you know when http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.26646 will be back in stock again? The black square-1...
It has been sold out for quite a while now...


----------



## theace (Mar 10, 2011)

I doubt the first gen is going to be back in stock :/


----------



## JLutz555 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay! Got my order today but one of the cubes had 11 edges and 9 corners!!! What can I do?


----------



## Meisen (Mar 11, 2011)

theace said:


> I doubt the first gen is going to be back in stock :/


Oh? Is it not in production anymore? Is there a second generation out?


----------



## choza244 (Mar 11, 2011)

Meisen said:


> Oh? Is it not in production anymore? Is there a second generation out?


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ1_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-35357
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Cube_Gen_2nd_White-36572


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 11, 2011)

Meisen said:


> Do you know when http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.26646 will be back in stock again? The black square-1...
> It has been sold out for quite a while now...


 
Hi:
Our supplier stop producing this kind. The secong Gen is in stock right now.

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 11, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Lightake, could you please stock this item: http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1429999 (ghosthand magic)


 
i want that to be stocked also


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, Order #Q223921748 is now showing as "Do Partial Shipment" and one of the items (which, I will add, STILL shows as "in stock") will be shipped "next time." What the HELL is this "next time" garbage?

Seriously. I've bought stuff from Hong Kong before, and never had a problem. This is a joke.


----------



## Moss (Mar 11, 2011)

Why it takes so long? Really I don't understand why you tell on your website that shipping is done in a week while most of the people receive their orders in minimum a month. I am waiting for my order 2 months already and I asked you only once about it one month ago. You told that it will arrive soon. My order number is Q211162284 . What's wrong with that, my first order was shipped in a month and 14 days.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 11, 2011)

My order has been sitting for a while. Could you push it?

BTW, hope everything is alright there, I know the earthquake in Japan was nearby.

Q37101081


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 12, 2011)

Moss said:


> Why it takes so long? Really I don't understand why you tell on your website that shipping is done in a week while most of the people receive their orders in minimum a month. I am waiting for my order 2 months already and I asked you only once about it one month ago. You told that it will arrive soon. My order number is Q211162284 . What's wrong with that, my first order was shipped in a month and 14 days.


 
Hi, Moss:
2/22/2011 5:18:47 PM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: RB238890766HK ] 

Your order had been shipped in Feb. If you want to check your order status, please login our site or email our Customer Service.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 12, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> My order has been sitting for a while. Could you push it?
> 
> BTW, hope everything is alright there, I know the earthquake in Japan was nearby.
> 
> Q37101081




Hi:
I have pushed you order.
Don't worry.


Lightake.com


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> Okay, Order #Q223921748 is now showing as "Do Partial Shipment" and one of the items (which, I will add, STILL shows as "in stock") will be shipped "next time."


 
To their credit, I would like to point out that they were very prompt in setting up my request to substitute the held-up item (which now shows "sold out") for the white equivalent (which they still have in stock.) I just hope it ships quickly now.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2011)

Moss said:


> most of the people receive their orders in minimum a month.



How do you know that?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2011)

I have got one order exactly 15 days after I ordered it. (Yes, to the nearest minute, how scary is that!)


----------



## Moss (Mar 12, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, Moss:
> 2/22/2011 5:18:47 PM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added: RB238890766HK ]
> 
> Your order had been shipped in Feb. If you want to check your order status, please login our site or email our Customer Service.
> ...


 
I tracked it and it's in chinese, I used browser translation bu I don't understand anything, can you help me with that?


----------



## Xnx (Mar 12, 2011)

Moss said:


> I tracked it and it's in chinese, I used browser translation bu I don't understand anything, can you help me with that?


 
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp

It's English. Your tracking number gives:
Destination - Moldova (Republic of)
The item (RB238890766HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 6-Mar-2011

It's only been a week since it left Hong Kong. I wouldn't expect it yet.


----------



## theace (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had packages come down in exactly 14 days and I've had packages that have taken 6 weeks to arrive. From the day I placed the order that is.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 12, 2011)

The problem is not lightake, the problem is hongkong-post, which takes forever to send a package, for example in lightake appears that my order was sended on feb 22 but in hongkong post it says that the order left hong kong on march 6, 2 weeks just to dispatch the package, now I have to wait more time.

I just want to thank lightake because they are trying to de everything to help me (because as you know I ordered on october 2010 and I know it will not arrive) but the problem is hongkong post that lost my package and now that lightake send me a new one, they take forever to send it.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 13, 2011)

whats the difference? i have both and took them apart and still cant see a difference.http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_5.2CM_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-27211

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939

EDIT: and how do you take items off your wish list?

EDIT AGAIN: my guhong came in and its white but i ordered a black one. what can i do?


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 13, 2011)

I think there is no difference.
Be careful, I've one of both (I don't remember which one), it's not a good cube.
46mm is better.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 13, 2011)

choza244 said:


> The problem is not lightake, the problem is hongkong-post, which takes forever to send a package.


 
The only problem is that orders get stuck on lightake occasionally.  What I mean by "stuck" are those weeks spent "collecting products". The good thing, however, is that once you contact them, the order does actually get shipped within a day or two. But yeah, asian post is definitely not the fastest around the world.


----------



## theace (Mar 13, 2011)

How many of you guys have issues with customs? The Indian customs people hold on the things anywhere from a week to 3. Frickin jerks


----------



## Olji (Mar 13, 2011)

here in sweden i got no problem with that at all, once its shipped it takes 2 weeks usually, 3 weeks at a maximum


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 13, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> whats the difference? i have both and took them apart and still cant see a difference.http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_5.2CM_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-27211
> 
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939
> 
> ...



what do i do with the white guhong??


----------



## Meisen (Mar 14, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Our supplier stop producing this kind. The secong Gen is in stock right now.
> 
> Lightake.com



You should update your list in the first post with this item. The first post still links to the first generation "out of stock" sq-1.

EDIT: I'm talking about theese items ofcourse;



choza244 said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ1_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-35357
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Cube_Gen_2nd_White-36572


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 14, 2011)

Moss said:


> I tracked it and it's in chinese, I used browser translation bu I don't understand anything, can you help me with that?


 
Hi, Moss:
Of course we can help you with that.
All you need to do is calming down and send the request to your Customer Service to find help.
Thanks

Michael


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 14, 2011)

How long does it usually take for products to be in "collecting products" status?


----------



## Xnx (Mar 14, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> How long does it usually take for products to be in "collecting products" status?


 
A few days. If it takes longer than that, feel free to post here with order no. or email the customer support and ask to speed it up. They always do if you ask.  If you don't it might be stuck for up to a few weeks.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone any experience of using Lightake's EMS express shipping service. I wouls like to order again but would prefer to pay extra to avoid waiting 6 weeks to uk.


----------



## mrmagoo (Mar 16, 2011)

My order has been sitting for a while is there any way that you can help push it along? Q36113115

Thanks


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 16, 2011)

when is lightake going to help me with my white guhong?


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 16, 2011)

i got my tracking number today but when i enter it in, it asks for an Enquiry Reference Number, but i dont have one? my order number is Q312419373


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi:
Sorry about that.
I worked here just for some special help for you.
But if you guys need Customer Service just like(Where is my order? Why takes it so long and etc), please ask our Customer Service.
Although it maybe take some time to reply, but it's the best way to the staus of your orders.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Sorry about that.
> I worked here just for some special help for you.
> But if you guys need Customer Service just like(Where is my order? Why takes it so long and etc), please ask our Customer Service.
> ...


 
something tells me that this was not regarding me.................................. oh well

come on. i have a competition coming up and i need to know if im stuck with this cube and can modify it.


----------



## theace (Mar 16, 2011)

This should give people a rough idea about shipping times. Quite a bit of these orders were for friends.



Spoiler



Current Orders (Placed - Shipped - Status - Total Time)
Q28231448 - 2/8 - 2/16 (8 Days) - Delivered to customs on 3/1 (2 Weeks) - Still hasn't reached (37 Days)
Q214158371 - 2/14 - 2/23 (9 Days) - Delivered to customs on 3/4 (9 Days) - Still hasn't reached (31 Days)
Q228237399 - 2/28 - 3/3 (3 Days) - Receive Item from cust. 3/11 (13 Days) - Hasn't been exported yet (17 Days)
Q220148813 - 2/20 - 3/5 (13 Days) - Delivered to customs on 13/3 (8 Days) - Still hasn't reached (EMS - 25 Days)
Q39143269 - 3/9 - 3/11 (2 Days) - Receive Item from cust. 3/12 (1 Day) - Hasn't been exported yet (1 Week)
Q39215317 - 3/9 - 3/12 (3 Days) - Receive Item from cust. 3/14 (2 Days) - Hasn't been exported yet (1 Week)

PAST ORDERS: (Placed - Shipped - Received - Total Time)
Q125207451 - 1/25 - 2/22 - 3/9 - (14 Days) [PB!]
Q120028675 - 1/20 - 1/25 - 2/14 - (26 Days)
Q118129805 - 1/18 - 1/24 - 2/21 - (35 Days)
Q113223208 - 1/13 - 1/18 - 2/21 - (40 Days)

Last Year:
Q917216256 - 9/17 - 9/20 - 11/4 - (49 Days)
Q921220836 - 9/21 - 9/29 - 10/8 - (18 Days EMS)
Q118135318 - 11/8 - 11/18 - 12/18 - (41 Days)
Q1116193999- 11/16 - 11/24 - 12/18 - (33 Days)
Q1214197131 -12/14 - 12/18 - 1/11/11- (29 Days)
Q1214190059 -12/14 - 12/17 - 1/11/11- (29 Days)
Q1224022305 -12/24 - 1/6/11- 1/11/11- (19 Days)
Q1218191184 -12/18 - 12/22 - 1/20/11- (34 Days)


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 16, 2011)

it usualy tooks no more than 2 weeks for me


----------



## theace (Mar 16, 2011)

It's almost always taken around a month. But that's just because Indian customs is lame


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 16, 2011)

theace said:


> It's almost always taken around a month. But that's just because Indian customs is lame


 
LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
Malaysian Customs are worse, they hold the cubes up to 3-5 days so that they can assemble it. They are ruining the fun!


----------



## Tomas1988 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

Do you know when this item will be in stock?
Link

I bought one few months ago and I need another one.

Thanks.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 17, 2011)

my X-Cube arrived 13 days after ordering. Is that a record for shipping to US?


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> my X-Cube arrived 13 days after ordering. Is that a record for shipping to US?



wait. with regular, free shipping?????


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 17, 2011)

YES


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> YES


 amazing! that gives me hope that my maru lube will come in fast. (i need it. Guhongs suck without lube!)


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 17, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> amazing! that gives me hope that my maru lube will come in fast. (i need it. Guhongs suck without lube!)


 
ironcally, I ordered it too!
but later I found This and i was sad 
ships from NY
btw lubix is the best for guhong


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 17, 2011)

yeah but with shipping thats $7 instead of 2.80 which turned to 2.60 after a coupon.

but i know what you mean. and for lubix, I would rather use a cheaper alternative like that rc oil stuff


----------



## theace (Mar 17, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> Malaysian Customs are worse, they hold the cubes up to 3-5 days so that they can assemble it. They are ruining the fun!


 
At least they do something! Here, things just lie around collecting dust till the customs' doufs run out of space / trip over the package lol

It's usually held for over a week for no apparent reason ._.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi:
We are apologized for some lost emails in our Customer Service System which will result in some longer reply.
Our tech is right now working to fixing it.
Thank you all.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, could you please push Q314224715 for me? It has a few birthday gifts for some friends. Their birthdays are in early April so could you please make sure you ship it asap? It's gonna get caught up in the customs anyway, so do make it soon! Thanks!


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 17, 2011)

Could you push mine also? Like, a lot? It's been quite a while and it's still collecting products. Q37101081


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 18, 2011)

what brand is this???? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5CM_2x2x2_XY_Magic_Cube_White-37002


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> what brand is this???? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5CM_2x2x2_XY_Magic_Cube_White-37002


 
Maru.

EDIT: Apparantly not, XY => YX which I'm not sure the name of. It does say "Brand New" In the description though, and it IS the newest cube on LighTake.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> what brand is this???? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.5CM_2x2x2_XY_Magic_Cube_White-37002



Looks like a V2 KO to me. I don't have a V2, but the mech looks similar to a v-cube.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 19, 2011)

Can you please push my order? It's been in 'Collecting Products' status for awhile now. Order Number: Q39693204


----------



## Mr.Toad (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello. Did you/PayPal changed the payment procedure? I've already bought 5-6 time from Lightake but now, when I login to pay, PayPal asks for a credit card or a bank account. I don't know what I'm supposed to do, I hope you can help me. Thanks.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Hello. Did you/PayPal changed the payment procedure? I've already bought 5-6 time from Lightake but now, when I login to pay, PayPal asks for a credit card or a bank account. I don't know what I'm supposed to do, I hope you can help me. Thanks.


 
It seems that you don't have enough money in your Paypal account.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 20, 2011)

aikikai_cuber said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> Malaysian Customs are worse, they hold the cubes up to 3-5 days so that they can assemble it. They are ruining the fun!


 
Wtf? They assemble the cube for you? O_O


----------



## Mr.Toad (Mar 20, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> It seems that you don't have enough money in your Paypal account.



I checked, there's money enough...


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 22, 2011)

It seems the DaYan GuHong POM Magic Cube Black is currently sold out. This one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.36278 I ordered one of these, but obviously Lightake needs to have it in stock first. When will Lightake restock these? Are there any problems concerning shipping and restocking and dealing with the products since the Japan earthquake and tsunamis around the Pacific? I am just curious since the tsunami could have affected important docks in Eastern Asian coasts and all that. And I seriously send all my condolences to those affected by the quake and tsunami in Japan and any affected neighboring regions.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 22, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> It seems the DaYan GuHong POM Magic Cube Black is currently sold out. This one: http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.36278 I ordered one of these, but obviously Lightake needs to have it in stock first. When will Lightake restock these? Are there any problems concerning shipping and restocking and dealing with the products since the Japan earthquake and tsunamis around the Pacific? I am just curious since the tsunami could have affected important docks in Eastern Asian coasts and all that. And I seriously send all my condolences to those affected by the quake and tsunami in Japan and any affected neighboring regions.




Hi:
We will confirm again with our supplier to see if it can be in stock right now.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 22, 2011)

just a tip. when you put pictures up for the cube try to get pictures of the mechanism and the edges and the corners(on the inside) more. it helps in making sure that we are looking/ordering the right cube. thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 22, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> just a tip. when you put pictures up for the cube try to get pictures of the mechanism and the edges and the corners(on the inside) more. it helps in making sure that we are looking/ordering the right cube. thanks


 
Thanks for the tips.
We are improving.

Lightake.com


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lightake, when will you restock this? It's quite urgent.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 23, 2011)

Mvcuber12 said:


> Lightake, when will you restock this? It's quite urgent.


 
Hi:
We knew you were urgent, but so did the others.
But we still have no reply from our suppliers that when this item will be stock.
We promise that if updated, we will let you know.

Lightake.com


----------



## zenzzzz (Mar 23, 2011)

I think DHL faster than EMS CN . ( I bought 100$+ don't know why free shipping for EMS / freya tells southeastA)

I can pay you more for faster and safer. 

Why not add more choises.

Thankyou


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 23, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> I think DHL faster than EMS CN . ( I bought 100$+ don't know why free shipping for EMS / freya tells southeastA)
> 
> I can pay you more for faster and safer.
> 
> ...



Hi:
We are working on adding more shipping choices.
It takes some time.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 25, 2011)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Dayan_Gem_II_Magic_Cube_Transparent-37222
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Dayan_Gem_II_Magic_Cube_White-37221
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Dayan_Gem_II_Tetrakaidecahedron_Magic_Cube_Black-37220


Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, I just created an order. The number is Q325192355. It's a drop shipping order. Problem is, it isn't showing up in my account. Why is it so?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 26, 2011)

theace said:


> Hey, I just created an order. The number is Q325192355. It's a drop shipping order. Problem is, it isn't showing up in my account. Why is it so?


 
Hi:
Tell our Customer Service, they definitely will help you then.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Mikon (Mar 26, 2011)

Which cube is that? 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303


----------



## angham (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I ordered a yj 4x4 and a lanlan 2x2 (Q32622991) on the 1st of march to be sent to the uk. on the tracker it says 3/4/2011 5:43:37 PM Package Shipped but it still hasnt arrived. I didnt pay for the additional tracking and i really need this parcel soon (its a gift) is there anything you are i can do as other parcels to my house have taken 12 days including processing


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,
Can you please restock this?: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_Mini_Mat_for_Stacking_-34240


----------



## devoblue (Mar 26, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Which cube is that?
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.HaiYan_3x3x3_Magic_Cube_3d_DIY_Kit_Black-28303


 
Alpha Haiyan


----------



## Selkie (Mar 26, 2011)

Could you possibly check on the status of order Q316512579, was told 3 days ago it would be dispatched that day but it wasn't and no reply from my latest email.

Many thanks


----------



## zenzzzz (Mar 27, 2011)

HEYY NOW MY ORDER COME HOME 

WHY YOU FORGOT MY THINGS. 

3x3x3 DaYan GuHong Magic Cube Blue
AND Pm45MM Sphere Neo Cube Magnetic Balls Puzzle 216+4 in BOX

----------------------------
that is not cheap you know

check it and send me EMS


Q317135518


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Could you possibly check on the status of order Q316512579, was told 3 days ago it would be dispatched that day but it wasn't and no reply from my latest email.
> 
> Many thanks



Hello:
I have pushed your order.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> HEYY NOW MY ORDER COME HOME
> 
> WHY YOU FORGOT MY THINGS.
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
You'd better ask our Customer Service for help.
I have no rights to control the progress of any order in our system.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, Guys:
Good news:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084
restock again.
We will contact some of our customers ordered this before but got refund. You can order them again this time.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Keban (Mar 28, 2011)

made an order a few hours ago. Yay!
Hopefully it doesn't get stuck in customs. I want to get my cubes before I got away in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2011)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 7%
Code: LIGHTAKEFOOLSDAY
Starting Date:04/01/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:04/01/2011(HongKong Time)

Discount: 3%
Code: LIGHTAKEAPRIL
Starting Date:04/02/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:04/30/2011(HongKong Time)


----------



## theace (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey, could you please check up with the HongKong post office about order number Q228237399? The tracking ID is RB251809680HK. The tracking result hasn't changed for over 2 weeks. Packages from lightake usually REACH India in 2 weeks. The issue is that the order isn't for me. I placed it for a friend of mine. I think there could be something wrong with the post office. Customer service isn't really helping too much. They just tell me to keep waiting :/

Could you please find out what the problem is? Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 29, 2011)

theace said:


> Hey, could you please check up with the HongKong post office about order number Q228237399? The tracking ID is RB251809680HK. The tracking result hasn't changed for over 2 weeks. Packages from lightake usually REACH India in 2 weeks. The issue is that the order isn't for me. I placed it for a friend of mine. I think there could be something wrong with the post office. Customer service isn't really helping too much. They just tell me to keep waiting :/
> 
> Could you please find out what the problem is? Thanks!


 
Hi:
HK Post is performing irregularly, we have moved to China Post for help.
Wish we can fast the shipping process.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got my stuff today. Thanks


----------



## Keban (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189 Just wondering, is this the second or first version?


----------



## kalyo (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi lightake

This cubes are the same? Is the same material? Why much difference in price?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku._3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black_-30597
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Black-31025


Thank you


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 29, 2011)

So, I want to know, are you planning to restock Stackmat Mini Mat?


----------



## theace (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this for real? An original V Cube 6 on LT?!

Also, when do you plan to re stock THIS? I need to order like, 2 to 4 of them.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 29, 2011)

theace said:


> Is this for real? An original V Cube 6 on LT?!


 
Even if it is, it costs 43 euros... V6 is 24 euros at vcube store... Go do the math yourself. I mean, unless for some ridiculous reason you HAD to buy from LT rather than vcube, I doubt it's worth it.


----------



## theace (Mar 29, 2011)

Why is the good stuff almost always over priced? First the x cube and now this...


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 29, 2011)

theace said:


> Is this for real? An original V Cube 6 on LT?!
> 
> Also, when do you plan to re stock THIS? I need to order like, 2 to 4 of them.


 is that gear cube good quality? and turn well?


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> A Discount for All Cubes
> Discount: 7%
> Code: LIGHTAKEFOOLSDAY
> Starting Date:04/01/2011(HongKong Time）
> ...


 
can we stack discounts so if we use bot discounts, itll be 10% discount?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2011)

kalyo said:


> Hi lightake
> 
> This cubes are the same? Is the same material? Why much difference in price?
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
Refer to the DIYs or unDIYs.
When we assemble the DIY, it takes some time and extra money to finish them.
So, it's much expensive.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> So, I want to know, are you planning to restock Stackmat Mini Mat?


 
Hi:
We told that with our suppliers, but their reply showed no accurate time when this will be restock.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2011)

theace said:


> Why is the good stuff almost always over priced? First the x cube and now this...


 
Hi:
We do regular discount for all cubes here. That may decrease the price to some extent.
For the V-CUBE, we have removed them, we willnot sell them again.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> can we stack discounts so if we use bot discounts, itll be 10% discount?


 
Hi：
Discount rate varied. Sometimes higher, sometimes lower.


Lighatke.com


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> is that gear cube good quality? and turn well?


Yes. It's a really good cube. It needs quite a bit of lubing though.



Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We do regular discount for all cubes here. That may decrease the price to some extent.
> For the V-CUBE, we have removed them, we willnot sell them again.
> 
> ...


The xcube is available for $40 elsewhere. It's $11 more expensive on lightake  and I doubt any discount would shave off that much. You do realise that you'd get more buyers if you reduce your prices, don't you?


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 30, 2011)

Totally, almost all products on lightake are the cheapest, there are few overpriced(X-Cube) cubes, so they have enough buyers)


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah. Can't argue with that!


----------



## angham (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi lightake,
Do you offer refunds for cubes lost in the post, specifically to the uk? if so how long is the cutoff time?


----------



## hoopee (Mar 30, 2011)

I was thinking to order a cube from you. Few questions:
How much does it take to get the cube to Finland?
And what if the cube brokes while shipping? Or breaks in a day or two of use? 
And how much does it cost to pay with paypal, because I use euros, and they say it costs to change the money to those which they are using in China?
Sorry about bad english, hope you still can answer


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

angham said:


> Hi lightake,
> Do you offer refunds for cubes lost in the post, specifically to the uk? if so how long is the cutoff time?


I don't think you'd get a refund. They'll send you new cubes. I think the cutoff time will be 2 months or so. I've received packages as late as 6 weeks.



hoopee said:


> I was thinking to order a cube from you. Few questions:
> How much does it take to get the cube to Finland?
> And what if the cube brokes while shipping? Or breaks in a day or two of use?
> And how much does it cost to pay with paypal, because I use euros, and they say it costs to change the money to those which they are using in China?
> Sorry about bad english, hope you still can answer


 Shipping is free to absolutely any country. However, you MIGHT have to pay customs or import duty. Ask your local post office about that one. Lightake accepts US $. Look for the conversion rates on paypal's website. You'll get a replacement if your cubes arrive broken. I strongly suggest you open your stuff on video as it will serve as proof. If it breaks on use, I doubt it's within their policy to replace it.

Nonetheless, I suggest that both of you contact their customer service. They've been replying quite promptly.


----------



## hoopee (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks very much for answer.
But I see I wrote the first question silly  
I meant, how much time it takes to get the cube to Finland?


----------



## Olji (Mar 30, 2011)

for all my orders its been 1-2 weeks (after it has shipped), I live in Sweden, but I dont think it will be that much difference since our countries are next to eachother :3


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

It gets to the Indian customs well within a week. But it takes about 2 weeks to get from the customs to home lol


----------



## timeless (Mar 30, 2011)

theace said:


> I don't think you'd get a refund. They'll send you new cubes. I think the cutoff time will be 2 months or so. I've received packages as late as 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> Shipping is free to absolutely any country. However, you MIGHT have to pay customs or import duty. Ask your local post office about that one. Lightake accepts US $. Look for the conversion rates on paypal's website. You'll get a replacement if your cubes arrive broken. I strongly suggest you open your stuff on video as it will serve as proof. If it breaks on use, I doubt it's within their policy to replace it.
> ...


 
have u personally gotten a successful replacement from lightake? cuz the vid part can easily be faked with editting


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, thrice. Once for a mirror block that was broken. They sent my friend a LingYun instead of a Guhong (For which she got another guhong ) and on another occassion, they sent me replacements for 3 eye shadow palettes I had ordered for 3 of my friends as gifts. They were horribly damaged in transit and so, they sent other stuff worth the same amount (as any replacement palettes would get damaged in transit as well).


----------



## timeless (Mar 30, 2011)

theace said:


> Yes, thrice. Once for a mirror block that was broken. They sent my friend a LingYun instead of a Guhong (For which she got another guhong ) and on another occassion, they sent me replacements for 3 eye shadow palettes I had ordered for 3 of my friends as gifts. They were horribly damaged in transit and so, they sent other stuff worth the same amount (as any replacement palettes would get damaged in transit as well).


 




this guy received the wrong cube but he never got a replacement, it was caught on vid too but now clear


----------



## theace (Mar 30, 2011)

I had quite an issue over this as well. It was VERY hard to explain the difference between the guhong and lingyun to the customer service people considering that they are non cubers. It took very long, but I did get the guhong in the end.


----------



## moogra (Apr 1, 2011)

I've placed an order in January and still haven't gotten it.

Label/Receipt Number: RB23 8880 199H K
Service(s): Registered Mail™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our BETHPAGE, NY 11714 facility on February 17, 2011 at 5:32 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. No further information is available for this item. 

It has been stuck like this for over a month. May I get a replacement order?


----------



## theace (Apr 1, 2011)

New PB for lightake. Got my stuff in 10 days after being shipped


----------



## maggot (Apr 1, 2011)

New discount code for april 1 is invalid atm... april 1 hkt. Its 10am lol


----------



## devoblue (Apr 1, 2011)

maggot said:


> New discount code for april 1 is invalid atm... april 1 hkt. Its 10am lol


 

I used the april code and got a 7% discount


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2011)

:S Couldn't use it either.


----------



## choza244 (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
30 weeks waiting and today my package arrived

Please tell Freya that thanks for the help.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi:
Sorry for the invalid coupon code.
We have fixed them. Let's enjoy the shopping.

Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Apr 1, 2011)

Due to this problem, could you give the coupon for another 24 hours? I wanted to order, but now I'm screwed.

Seriously, it had passed almost half the day and we couldn't use it ! !


----------



## theace (Apr 1, 2011)

This is crazy. 3 packages shipped in 3 different weeks headed to 3 very different locations all reached today. The only thing common was that none of them had a tracking number xD AND that they were shipped over 5 weeks ago lol

Seriously folks, don't buy without a tracking ID. This is the third or fourth bad experience I've had with packages without tracking numbers. I guess the postal people slack off when there's no way you can identify a package and take them to task...


----------



## moogra (Apr 2, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Sorry for the invalid coupon code.
> We have fixed them. Let's enjoy the shopping.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
May I get a replacement order to compensate for the lost items/wait?


----------



## devoblue (Apr 2, 2011)

theace said:


> Seriously folks, don't buy without a tracking ID. This is the third or fourth bad experience I've had with packages without tracking numbers. I guess the postal people slack off when there's no way you can identify a package and take them to task...



Funny that, the worst experiences I've had all involved tracking numbers. Now I only ever order single cubes at a time (although may have 5 or 6 orders outstanding at once), always decline tracking, and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## NightWing91 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, can you push my order please Q328224599, it has been collecting products for a while now.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 2, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Due to this problem, could you give the coupon for another 24 hours? I wanted to order, but now I'm screwed.
> 
> Seriously, it had passed almost half the day and we couldn't use it ! !


 
Hi：
We have another regular discount right now. You can see it.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 2, 2011)

NightWing91 said:


> Hi, can you push my order please Q328224599, it has been collecting products for a while now.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.

Lightake.com


----------



## moogra (Apr 3, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I have pushed your order.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Can I get an answer to my problem? I've been asking for a while and this problem has been addressed over a month ago too.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 3, 2011)

moogra said:


> Can I get an answer to my problem? I've been asking for a while and this problem has been addressed over a month ago too.


 
Hi:
What kind of problem you have?
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 3, 2011)

New Promotion:
CubeTwist Square-1 Magic Cube with Lubricant + Triangle Base + Pouch (Black & White)
Black
White

Only $4.99, stock:1000 pcs. 

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, the cubetwist people sure seem desperate to sell their square 1s. Everyone knows how sucky those things are. Mf8 all the way!


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 3, 2011)

*theace
*,
That is why there is so big discount for them . Lightake want to sell all this crap)


----------



## moogra (Apr 3, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What kind of problem you have?
> Lightake.com


 
My order is likely lost as it has been in transit for a month and a half and I've been waiting since mid-January for the order to come. May I get a replacement order?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you push my order? It been in processing for a while now
Q41188203


----------



## choza244 (Apr 4, 2011)

moogra said:


> My order is likely lost as it has been in transit for a month and a half and I've been waiting since mid-January for the order to come. May I get a replacement order?


 
maybe this is useful for you (or maybe is worst to know this) but I got a replacement order just after 3 months since the package was shipped.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 4, 2011)

choza244 said:


> maybe this is useful for you (or maybe is worst to know this) but I got a replacement order just after 3 months since the package was shipped.


 
Well it could be still at hk post, they are slow....


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 5, 2011)

New Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.1x3x3_Full_Handmade_Apple_Manu_Style_Magic_Cube_Black-37590

We are currently on chinese holidays.
All staff will be at our office on April 6th HK time.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 5, 2011)

When tracking my Lightake order, HongKong Post asks for an Enquiry Reference Number. Is that Q42829959 (the order number)?


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 5, 2011)

when will you guys respond to my question on the white guhong?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 5, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> when will you guys respond to my question on the white guhong?


 
Do you really hate white guhongs?


----------



## Xnx (Apr 5, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> When tracking my Lightake order, HongKong Post asks for an Enquiry Reference Number. Is that Q42829959 (the order number)?


 
No it's not. You need a tracking number. If it is available, you can find it at your order page.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 5, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Do you really hate white guhongs?


 
i did but now i have gotten used to it. but that is not necessarily the point. they sent the wrong item and it is as simple as that


----------



## David0794 (Apr 5, 2011)

theace said:


> New PB for lightake. Got my stuff in 10 days after being shipped


 
Same here, but 3 days to Europe! Just insane!


----------



## moogra (Apr 6, 2011)

choza244 said:


> maybe this is useful for you (or maybe is worst to know this) but I got a replacement order just after 3 months since the package was shipped.


 
Well okay thanks for the information. I'll wait another month, and then if I don't get the order, report it as a scam (obvious from lack of support from lightake on this thread.)


----------



## juanjcgp (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Lightake!! Could you push my orders please? Q43134966 and Q43141729. Thank you!


----------



## hoopee (Apr 6, 2011)

Yay! Just ordered my Lanlan 2x2x2! Can't wait because I use rubik's brand 2x2 now.


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, I mailed Jack about a $200 order. Could you push the mail please? It's kinda urgent! Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2011)

juanjcgp said:


> Hello Lightake!! Could you push my orders please? Q43134966 and Q43141729. Thank you!


 
Hi：
We have pushed them.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2011)

theace said:


> Hey, I mailed Jack about a $200 order. Could you push the mail please? It's kinda urgent! Thanks!


 
Theace:
I have forwarded your request to him.

Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 7, 2011)

Can You push my order please, it's been on collecting products for a while now...
Q41188203


----------



## kalyo (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Lightake!! Could you push my orders please? Q328925677 and Q41130361. Thank you!


----------



## theace (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Michael. He responded quite fast


----------



## Lars (Apr 7, 2011)

Is the Maru 5x5 good?


----------



## theace (Apr 7, 2011)

Overpriced. Get a V Cube. Alternatively, get a YJ or Ghosthand


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 8, 2011)

HongKong Post still doesn't display any results after entering my Lightake tracking number, it just asks something about an "Enquiry Reference Number". But the United States Postal Service does find my number and it says "Your item was accepted in PORTEE on April 05, 2011 at 3:53 am....."

My question is whether if PORTEE is on US soil or if the package is still in transit. And how long does it typically take for a cube to clear the United States PORTEE customs?


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 8, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> HongKong Post still doesn't display any results after entering my Lightake tracking number, it just asks something about an "Enquiry Reference Number". But the United States Postal Service does find my number and it says "Your item was accepted in PORTEE on April 05, 2011 at 3:53 am....."
> 
> My question is whether if PORTEE is on US soil or if the package is still in transit. And how long does it typically take for a cube to clear the United States PORTEE customs?


 
I'm fairly sure PORTEE is not in the US. My package (current status) from lightake:
----
Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. 
Detailed Results:

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Foreign International Dispatch, April 04, 2011, 9:58 am, GUANGZHOU, CHINA PEOPLES REP
Foreign Acceptance, April 02, 2011, 1:59 am, PORTEE
----


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 8, 2011)

How do you find out your tracking number? Do they send you send it to us in an email?


----------



## theace (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, it's sent as an email. Also, it will be displayed when you track your order using lightake's order tracking system. For some reason, hkpost's tracking doesn't work for me. If any one else has a similar issue, use 17track or track-trace.com. You could also use your country's postal service's website.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 9, 2011)

Blake, on lightake you must pay an extra 2 dollars if you want tracking. But at least shipping is free as long as you use regular mail.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a question. If I were to buy a MF8 gigaminx, will it come with 2 sets of stickers? Also, how long do you think it will take to arrive to the US?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 9, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> Blake, on lightake you must pay an extra 2 dollars if you want tracking. But at least shipping is free as long as you use regular mail.


 
15$+ has free tracking

Lightake can you push my order please? 

Q41188203


----------



## Tayondo (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you stock this :
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=303
It would help allot of people


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes!
My order shipped withing 48h...
Looking forward to my Guhongs and Dayan MF8!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 12, 2011)

Tayondo said:


> Can you stock this :
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=303
> It would help allot of people


 
Hi:
We have informed our suppliers about that.
Any news updated, we will let you know immediately.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Apr 12, 2011)

I lost my guhong. Im getting the lunhui


----------



## olivier131 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We have informed our suppliers about that.
> Any news updated, we will let you know immediately.
> Thanks
> ...


 
Very good news Lightake ! Hurry up


----------



## HumanDude (Apr 14, 2011)

Could you check on my order please? Q46102836.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 15, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Could you check on my order please? Q46102836.


 
Hi:
Order status:
34734*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RR987913241CN]
Only one item didn't ship right now.

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tayondo said:


> Can you stock this :
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=303
> It would help allot of people


 
that would be awesome!


----------



## hoopee (Apr 15, 2011)

I ordered my lanlan 2x2 on last week wednesday and got it today in my mailbox! 
Just week and two days from Honkong to Finland with free shipping!
Great thing that it didn't matter that the order was very cheap. When I need anything more (thinking about pyraminx and new stickers) I will sure order them from you!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 18, 2011)

hoopee said:


> I ordered my lanlan 2x2 on last week wednesday and got it today in my mailbox!
> Just week and two days from Honkong to Finland with free shipping!
> Great thing that it didn't matter that the order was very cheap. When I need anything more (thinking about pyraminx and new stickers) I will sure order them from you!
> Thank you very much!


 
Hi：
We now use China Post together with HongKong Post to splitter the pressure of shipping.
It is going to be much faster than before.
Thnaks

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi：
> We now use China Post together with HongKong Post to splitter the pressure of shipping.
> It is going to be much faster than before.
> Thnaks
> ...


 
when did this start? apr 10?

how long does it take for shipping to hk?


----------



## theace (Apr 18, 2011)

China post seems to be MUCH slower.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 19, 2011)

theace said:


> China post seems to be MUCH slower.


 
It depends.
Generally, it's much better to use China Post together with HongKong Post.
But if you have special requirments for tht shipping time, you'd better choose EMS DHL and so on.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Apr 19, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> It depends.
> Generally, it's much better to use China Post together with HongKong Post.
> But if you have special requirments for tht shipping time, you'd better choose EMS DHL and so on.
> 
> ...


 
i ordered a cube a few day ago
when will i receive? i live in HK


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi:
POM assembled, only 13 pcs in Lightake.com, please in a hurry;
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_GuHong_POM_Magic_Cube_Black-36278

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 21, 2011)

LUNHUI is on the way;
http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.LunHui


Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> LUNHUI is on the way;
> http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.LunHui
> 
> 
> Lightake.com


 thank you!


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 21, 2011)

Order!!
My package is sent via Rair mail, what is it?


----------



## theace (Apr 21, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> It depends.
> Generally, it's much better to use China Post together with HongKong Post.
> But if you have special requirments for tht shipping time, you'd better choose EMS DHL and so on.
> 
> ...


 
Fun part is, EMS actually takes LONGER than normal post here in India.


----------



## DeTrun (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, it seems the shipping time (airmail) may take longer than 2 weeks? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for any inconvenience, I'm just a bit nervous about the cubes not arriving ^^"


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 21, 2011)

theace said:


> Fun part is, EMS actually takes LONGER than normal post here in India.



In Germany as well!
I've Ordered 2 4x4s on March 18th they were shipped on March 21st with EMS and they still dindn't arrive!
Now I'm going to informe Paypal that I want my money transfered back!

Before this I've always choosed the free air mail shipping and the Package arrived in 3-4 weeks.
Now I've paid 10$ and my Package still didn't arrived after more than one month of waiting!


----------



## Stefan (Apr 21, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> I've Ordered 2 4x4s on March 18th they were shipped on March 21st with EMS and they still dindn't arrive!
> Now I'm going to informe Paypal that I want my money transfered back!


 
So... Lightake did what you wanted, and you're gonna steal their money?


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stefan said:


> So... Lightake did what you wanted, and you're gonna steal their money?


 
No, they didn't did what I want! I want that my package arrives at the latest one week after the say the've shipped it because they say on their website that the package arrives after 5 days and now I'm waiting for more than a month!
Should I wait untill 2012 without doing anything? No, I don't. I should contact Lightake what I did but they just give my the Order number and the package number again and that don't really helps me. And after that I should go to paypal.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats the post office's fault, not Lighttake, they shipped it under EMS, then their job is done, you need to understand how post works <_<


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Order!!
> My package is sent via Rair mail, what is it?


 
Hi:
Registered Airmail Shipping.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> No, they didn't did what I want! I want that my package arrives at the latest one week after the say the've shipped it because they say on their website that the package arrives after 5 days and now I'm waiting for more than a month!
> Should I wait untill 2012 without doing anything? No, I don't. I should contact Lightake what I did but they just give my the Order number and the package number again and that don't really helps me. And after that I should go to paypal.


 
Hi:
Sorry for the current situation that you met.
Wish you can calm down a little bit first.
You can PM me about your problem, I will arrange some one to follow up.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2011)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKELABORDAY
Starting Date:05/01/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:05/01/2011(HongKong Time)

Discount: 5%
Code: LIGHTAKEMAY2011
Starting Date:05/02/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:05/18/2011(HongKong Time)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2011)

QJ have released pillowed 444s and 555s...


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

can you get cubesmith stickers?


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 25, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> LUNHUI is on the way;
> http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.LunHui



Thank you. Shall be placing my order soon


----------



## olivier131 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for LunHui Lightake !!! Order it.

Now, can you stock this 3x3x6 : http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=300 ?


----------



## suteriosu (Apr 25, 2011)

It's been 10 days since I ordered my cubes and they're still in "collecting products now".
Can you please tell me what's happening?
Order Number: Q415183875


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 25, 2011)

Lightake, I can't track my parcel, did I get a incorrect tracking #?
RR987904514CN


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I cant't track my package as well....


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 25, 2011)

Please note that your package isn't available to be tracked as soon as you get your number. It won't update until your country's post gets some information on it, which could be a few days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 26, 2011)

suteriosu said:


> It's been 10 days since I ordered my cubes and they're still in "collecting products now".
> Can you please tell me what's happening?
> Order Number: Q415183875


 
Hi:
You use EMS as the shipping method.
We need you contact phone number before shipping.
So, please answer our email or you directly contact our Customer Service again.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## zenzzzz (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_New_R4_Structure_Magic_Cube_White-41270

Is this spring cube . How it cutcorner if compare with ShengShou 4*4*4


----------



## zenzzzz (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_New_R4_Structure_Magic_Cube_White-41270

Is this spring cube . How it cutcorner if compare with ShengShou 4*4*4


----------



## suteriosu (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. Problem resolved. Thanks!!


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't you know when usual DaYan ZhanChi will come out and you'll stock them?


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 29, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Don't you know when usual DaYan ZhanChi will come out and you'll stock them?


 
Hi:
If we have the samples, we will update them immediately.
Thanks for the info.

Michael


----------



## Keban (Apr 29, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_New_R4_Structure_Magic_Cube_White-41270
> 
> Is this spring cube . How it cutcorner if compare with ShengShou 4*4*4


 It looks pretty much just like the re-retooled Rubik's 4x4, so no springs.


----------



## FluorescentOne (Apr 30, 2011)

Can you get my order out before Labour Day? Q428104243 . Thanks


----------



## fiftyniner (May 1, 2011)

I used "LIGHTAKELABORDAY" on labour day (for dayan lunhui). The site gave me a discount of $692.88! Could not proceed to checkout with paypal... Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## garcijo (May 1, 2011)

The LIGHTAKELABORDAY coupon is giving me a discount of $17,612.33 !!!! Can you please fix it.


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2011)

i have the same problem as above. that would be funny if they payed us. what a labor day


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i have the same problem as above. that would be funny if they payed us. what a labor day


 
me too


----------



## AnsonL (May 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> lol


 
i had a feeling that the post it this thread would be lol. and it was! lol


----------



## Joe Black (May 1, 2011)

Same here. It's incredible how easy is -at least- to create order by taking advantages of errors.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Same here, can we get a lightake response before the end of the day, I want to order something!


----------



## Brest (May 1, 2011)

An automated message on the LighTake website stated the staff are on holiday for both the 1st & 2nd of May.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 1, 2011)

Who has the guts to stock up his order so the total balance becomes positve again?
Then you can probably proceed via paypal.

GOGOGO Garcijo!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Doesn't work, it just increases the discount

EDIT: it does work, but only for individual products, more than 1 of the same increases the discount

Just an idea, could we order and then ask customer services for the discount?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 1, 2011)

Anyone managed to get it to work yet?


----------



## fiftyniner (May 1, 2011)

nope - not working. Had been trying every one hour or so.
They will probably come back with an apology and extend/renew this offer for a day or so...(fingers crossed)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 1, 2011)

Hello, received my order recently (Q322101582) but instead of a black ShengShou 4x4 I got a white one. What to do now?


----------



## garcijo (May 1, 2011)

Nope, the coupon still doesn't work. I also tried to apply the FOKMAN coupon and that one did work, but it isn't a 10%...


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Hello, received my order recently (Q322101582) but instead of a black ShengShou 4x4 I got a white one. What to do now?


 
there is no hope for you. this happened to my guhong and i repeatedly messaged them. when they did respond, they asked for pictures. with in the next couple of hours, i took a picture and sent the picture. after that nothing


----------



## gundamslicer (May 1, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Nope, the coupon still doesn't work. I also tried to apply the FOKMAN coupon and that one did work, but it isn't a 10%...


 
i believe its 7 percent along with RETAILMENOT


----------



## gundamslicer (May 1, 2011)

cant, the more items, the bigger the discount....


----------



## fiftyniner (May 1, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> i believe its 7 percent along with RETAILMENOT


 
Thanks. Since I am only getting one lunhui, this code will do.


----------



## theace (May 1, 2011)

It isn't working for me either. I hope they have some kind of compensation. I have a $300 order under way...


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

theace said:


> It isn't working for me either. I hope they have some kind of compensation. I have a $300 order under way...


 
it worked for me but the products wont show and i didnt have a verified paypal to pay


----------



## caartey (May 2, 2011)

I ordered 20 items 
costed $ 122, after $12 discount it was $ 110
checked out via paypal

i ordered at 5/1/2011 1:20:43 AM HK time
in India it was 10.30 PM

everything went very smooth... :tu


----------



## theace (May 2, 2011)

I ordered at 9:45 pm Indian time.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 3, 2011)

Hi:
We are sorry about the discount problem that it existed.
Any help you need?Just tell us.


Lightake.com


----------



## dfunct (May 3, 2011)

My order status has said "shipped" for over a week, however I'm still unable to track my package. My order number is Q424923064 and my tracking number is RA020227406CN. What's going on?


----------



## Joe Black (May 3, 2011)

caartey said:


> I ordered 20 items
> costed $ 122 after discount $ 110
> checked out via paypal
> 
> ...


I think that qualifies as illegal, cause you're taking advantage of a mistake, it's probably a fraud such a discount...

To do that when Lightake has the almost best prices of every store is think It's degrading.


----------



## garcijo (May 3, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> I think that qualifies as illegal, cause you're taking advantage of a mistake, it's probably a fraud such a discount...
> 
> To do that when Lightake has the almost best prices of every store is think It's degrading.


Getting a 12 USD discount doesn't sound to me as a fraud, actually it was the 10% Lightake offered


----------



## caartey (May 3, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> I think that qualifies as illegal, cause you're taking advantage of a mistake, it's probably a fraud such a discount...
> 
> To do that when Lightake has the almost best prices of every store is think It's degrading.


 


garcijo said:


> Getting a 12 USD discount doesn't sound to me as a fraud, actually it was the 10% Lightake offered




Thanks "garcijo" for defending my post 

and i believe Joe black thought i got $110 discount , Bro as garcijo clarified my discount was $12 i paid $110 for $122 order


----------



## Joe Black (May 3, 2011)

Indeed ^^ Certainly I confused or you didn't express correctly, whatever...

My case still stands to the user who had said bought a lot of stuff for 0.02 USD... who suddenly decided to delete his post...


----------



## caartey (May 3, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Indeed ^^ Certainly I confused or you didn't express correctly, whatever...
> 
> My case still stands to the user who had said bought a lot of stuff for 0.02 USD... who suddenly decided to delete his post...


 
One of my friends who ordered like this got his order status changed to 
"Cancelled - coupon error"

i think the money he paid will be returned to his paypal account or as lightake points that can be used later

Remember bro there is no free lunch , period....


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

How long does China post usually take? Mine has been saying posting for a week..


----------



## demma (May 3, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> How long does China post usually take? Mine has been saying posting for a week..


More than that...


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

demma said:


> More than that...


 
Ive read on a site that 40% of ppl in Canada don't get their packages...


----------



## Joe Black (May 3, 2011)

That may be truth or not, but starting a complain beforehand and before stipulated times has passed seems unnecessary... 



caartey said:


> One of my friends who ordered like this got his order status changed to
> "Cancelled - coupon error"
> 
> i think the money he paid will be returned as lightake points that can be used later
> ...



I'm totally aware of cases where that doesn't happen. I don't know wether they have a mechanism of detect easily it or not, but not always they refund your money (they don't give you a coupon, just pay your money back).


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Ive read on a site that 40% of ppl in Canada don't get their packages...


 
What site, and how was that determined?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> What site, and how was that determined?


 
It was thru a poll:
http://www.emsairmailtracking.com/


----------



## Stefan (May 3, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> It was thru a poll:
> http://www.emsairmailtracking.com/


 
That's very flawed. People who wait long or never get their stuff are more likely to check/complain/vote. All you can tell from that is that XY% *of the people who bothered to vote* didn't get their stuff, and that's probably very biased.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's very flawed. People who wait long or never get their stuff are more likely to check/complain/vote. All you can tell from that is that XY% *of the people who bothered to vote* didn't get their stuff, and that's probably very biased.


 
Thanks, I thought my package would get here


----------



## timeless (May 4, 2011)

caartey said:


> One of my friends who ordered like this got his order status changed to
> "Cancelled - coupon error"
> 
> i think the money he paid will be returned as lightake points that can be used later
> ...


 
i heard it takes over 3 months for lightake to give u lightake points for comission but idk if thisll take tat long too


----------



## caartey (May 4, 2011)

correction:
"i think the money he paid will be returned to his paypal account or as lightake points that can be used later"

this is their fault,so it wont take that long

either way you get you will get your money back soon :tu


----------



## Lorken (May 4, 2011)

My guhong arrived today cheers!


----------



## timeless (May 5, 2011)

Lorken said:


> My guhong arrived today cheers!


 
shipping time?


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

timeless said:


> shipping time?


 
I don't know about lorken, but I live in Canada like you and my guhong (which just arrived) took about 2 weeks to ship.


----------



## HumanDude (May 5, 2011)

How long does an order normally stay in "will be reviewed by customs"? (Canada)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> How long does an order normally stay in "will be reviewed by customs"? (Canada)


 
A few days, but it can sometimes take up to a week.


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Ugh just ran out of Maru :/ Lightake, what is the biggest bottle of Maru lube that you offer?


----------



## caartey (May 5, 2011)

Some of you might remember about the $110 order during 10% offer on labor day and the post i made about it tht created a lot of confusion...
Anyway the website still says collecting products
usually it takes not more than a day or two... but also this is a big order in terms of items (around 30)

so any idea abt this guys , any of you ordered on laborday offer and have status as shipped 
just wondering whether everyones orders are delayed or mine alone...


----------



## sa11297 (May 5, 2011)

caartey said:


> Some of you might remember about the $110 order during 10% offer on labor day and the post i made about it tht created a lot of confusion...
> Anyway the website still says collecting products
> usually it takes not more than a day or two... but also this is a big order in terms of items (around 30)
> 
> ...



mines been like that for a week. patience is a virtue. and dont forget- this is lightake


----------



## caartey (May 5, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> mines been like that for a week. patience is a virtue. and dont forget- this is lightake


 
Yeah but my mind is at ease to know that even others are enjoying the same situation that i m enjoying
just kidding
this my first order above $12 and that too turned out to be a $110 one, so just feeling nervous...


----------



## theace (May 5, 2011)

I thought they'd come up with another 10% off coupon because of the bug. I don't think I'm gonna place that $300 order if I can't get a decent discount


----------



## caartey (May 5, 2011)

theace said:


> I thought they'd come up with another 10% off coupon because of the bug. I don't think I'm gonna place that $300 order if I can't get a decent discount


 
Yeah bro i was always amazed abt you ordering so much......

you can mail them and request for a special cases by case discount


----------



## Lightake.com (May 5, 2011)

Hi:
We have regular promotion here. sometimes higher, sometimes lower.
You need to pay attention to the sticky thread.
For shipping time, we are always trying to improve, so why we sometimes choose China Post , sometimes HongKong Post.
Wish all of you can understand, thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## fiftyniner (May 5, 2011)

I notice that Lightake tends to give higher discount during hols. A hol is coming up on the 17th: Vesak (17 May)

Check here for more hols:
http://www.gov.hk/en/about/abouthk/holiday/


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

What is the biggest bottle of maru you offer Lightake? (the lube)


----------



## theace (May 5, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We have regular promotion here. sometimes higher, sometimes lower.
> You need to pay attention to the sticky thread.
> For shipping time, we are always trying to improve, so why we sometimes choose China Post , sometimes HongKong Post.
> ...


 
Your system was bugged. I had been trying to order for quite a while and I just couldn't use the 10% coupon for absolutely no fault of my own. :/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 5, 2011)

Order number: Q422727206

Been in collecting products status for nearly two weeks, and the product page says they are in stock (LunHui DIYs). Can you check up on it please? My other recent orders were all sent in a few days.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 5, 2011)

Hi Lightake, on May 1st I placed an order on your site and have had an email telling me that my payment has been acepted but I haven't had an email from you confirming the order or a Order number/tracking number. Will it be much longer?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hi Lightake, on May 1st I placed an order on your site and have had an email telling me that my payment has been acepted but I haven't had an email from you confirming the order or a Order number/tracking number. Will it be much longer?


 
Hi:
Regarding to the Customer Service, you'd better go to our customer support.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Order number: Q422727206
> 
> Been in collecting products status for nearly two weeks, and the product page says they are in stock (LunHui DIYs). Can you check up on it please? My other recent orders were all sent in a few days.


 
Hi:
I have pushed our shipping dept.
Thanks for your info.

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (May 6, 2011)

caartey said:


> Yeah but my mind is at ease to know that even others are enjoying the same situation that i m enjoying
> just kidding
> this my first order above $12 and that too turned out to be a $110 one, so just feeling nervous...


 
what i do about being nervous is i tell myself that nothing changes if i am nervous. I am only making myself uncomfortable, thats it. If something was going to happen then it would.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 6, 2011)

Will you be able to get SKU 36572 in black?


----------



## Pazuzu (May 6, 2011)

I used the labor day promo code on the 1st of May, it worked for me. I ordered a white guhong and got 10% off. What worries me is I paid over $20 for EMS 5 day shipping to the UK because I wanted to get the cube before I went away for a month next week, but it is still in processing. I included my telephone number as requested and I have emailed customer services but had no reply yet. Can you tell me if there is a problem?
Order#: Q51316582


----------



## Kochalka (May 6, 2011)

Could you push my order please? It is quite urgent
Q51224299


----------



## Keban (May 7, 2011)

ordered a lunhui and some other stuff


----------



## caartey (May 7, 2011)

Order number: Q51116914 is in collecting products status for nearly a week. 
Can you check up on it please? 
My other recent orders were all sent in a day or two max.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 7, 2011)

I ordered mine on 1st May. 2nd May was a hol. They shipped today. That's about 5 days. Consistent with my previous order. But that is just one or two items...


----------



## Pazuzu (May 8, 2011)

How do you cancel an order on lightake? It's been over a week since I paid for 5 day shipping and it still says 'processing'. I am going away for a month in a few days, the whole point of the fast shipping was to get it before I went. I feel I have been ripped off, there has been no response at all from them, either to emails or forum posts, no other Chinese store I use acts like this, from WitEden or HKNowstore I get confirmation emails and tracking and the cubes always arrive within the stated time. I just want to cancel and get my money back, but they don't respond to anything!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 8, 2011)

Order Number Q51231762 Has been in collecting products for almost a week, could you push it please?


----------



## garcijo (May 8, 2011)

Order Q51210496 has been in collecting products for more than a week, can you give it a push?


----------



## hic0057 (May 9, 2011)

Lightake, I been thinking about ordering a dayan 4x4 from you because you always seem to have the cheapest prices. http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Spring_4x4x4_Magic_Cube_Black-32680
For this puzzle I found that some of your competitor have it for about $7 cheaper. Is there a reason why you have it for a fairly high price for this puzzle.
http://www.icubing.com/newmf8dayan4x4speedcubeblack_p34.html
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1827399


----------



## gundamslicer (May 9, 2011)

All my orders processed really fast! Thank you lightake but now im waiting for shipping


----------



## Pazuzu (May 9, 2011)

Lightake replied to my email, seems the cube was out of stock after all. Not exactly overjoyed by this, but at least they replied


----------



## caartey (May 9, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Lightake, I been thinking about ordering a dayan 4x4 from you because you always seem to have the cheapest prices. http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_DaYan_Spring_4x4x4_Magic_Cube_Black-32680
> For this puzzle I found that some of your competitor have it for about $7 cheaper. Is there a reason why you have it for a fairly high price for this puzzle.
> http://www.icubing.com/newmf8dayan4x4speedcubeblack_p34.html
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1827399


 
I noticed tht the date on those pages say 2010 and since lightake maintains minumum stock, the prices could have gone up this year 
and website tht stock up on bulk are offering the price they used to offer still....


----------



## Lightake.com (May 11, 2011)

Hi:
Regarding to the unshipped orders:
We have some fixed working procedures to ship the orders, sometimes one of them will not be shipped in time.
I think you can leave your message here to let me help you push it.
For the price:
Currently, our suppliers force us to keep the sales price or even increase them, we have to do it. I think that may be result from the so-called competition in the market. We just want to offer you the good quality items with the best price. There is no doubt we still will offer you our best services.

If you still have any questions, let us know here or send us email.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2011)

Order Number Q51231762 Has been in collecting products for over a week, could you push it please? 

Also do certain items take longer to shp than others?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 11, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Order Number Q51231762 Has been in collecting products for over a week, could you push it please?
> 
> Also do certain items take longer to shp than others?


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order right away.

Lightake.com


----------



## cobe (May 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I have pushed your order right away.
> 
> Lightake.com



So that means what I heard was true. Lightake doesn't have inventory in stock. You order from suppliers after you got order from your customer. Is it reason take long time to maken our order ready?


----------



## fiftyniner (May 11, 2011)

I thought it was clear from the tracking -"collecting products"...


----------



## sauso (May 11, 2011)

that is what dropselling is.


----------



## theace (May 11, 2011)

OHNOES! I was gonna buy the LunHui and THE PRICES SHOT UP D:


----------



## gundamslicer (May 11, 2011)

theace said:


> OHNOES! I was gonna buy the LunHui and THE PRICES SHOT UP D:


 
Hahahaha now it's worth it to buy the lubix lunhui!


----------



## nitay6669 (May 11, 2011)

yea... why did you guys just raised the lunhui price in 5 bucks???
any special reason or just for the heck of it...


----------



## gundamslicer (May 11, 2011)

nitay6669 said:


> yea... why did you guys just raised the lunhui price in 5 bucks???
> any special reason or just for the heck of it...


 If you read the posts before you, lightake stated that the suppliers told him to raise the prices or he won't be supplies with them


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Boycott. It might not be Lightakes fault, but that price is out of line...
Well not really if you consider the free shipping. Hope this isn't the beginning of a new trend though. If so, then I'm going back to collecting computer games instead of cubes.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 12, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Boycott. It might not be Lightakes fault, but that price is out of line...



Yeah - its not like we have no other cubes. The suppliers are trying to make killing with new popular products. No way production costs went up overnight.


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

Something's fishy here. On an average, when you buy 2 or more of the same product, you get a discount of $0.30. Then how is it that there's a flat $1.94 discount on the lunhui? My guess is that they're just trying to make some SERIOUS cash. And why would DaYan ask them to hike the prices AFTER they sell cubes to them? I don't really know too much about business, but the way I see it, DaYan sells to LT and their role ends there. What LT does with that stock is up to them. Correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think LT is up to stuff :\


----------



## irontwig (May 12, 2011)

Oh no, they have a business and they're trying to make money!!!1!!!11! >_>


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

-_-

What I meant is that I have a feeling that they aren't being totally honest about things. Though I'm not sure.


----------



## hoopee (May 13, 2011)

damn... I sent money to my paypal just the right amount. And transfer lasted for 4 days or something and that was too long, Lanlan 4x4x4 price has been changed. Again few days waiting for more money to paypal...


----------



## Lightake.com (May 14, 2011)

Hi:
No matter what happened, Lightake will still use our way to serve for you. You will see that.

Lightake.com


----------



## hoopee (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Looks like you have soon -15 % discount! Thanks!


----------



## HumanDude (May 17, 2011)

I received my LunHui with only plastic pieces and stickers, without a core, springs, washers, or screws... Help, please? (Order #Q422921308).


----------



## fiftyniner (May 17, 2011)

i received mine complete. phew. reminds me to buy pre-assembled next time, for peace of mind.

On the 15%, good for all cubes except lunhui. will definitely get the zhanchi from elsewhere if lightake does the same then.


----------



## theace (May 17, 2011)

Alright! Ima place a 200$ order


----------



## Lightake.com (May 18, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> I received my LunHui with only plastic pieces and stickers, without a core, springs, washers, or screws... Help, please? (Order #Q422921308).


 
Hi:
You need to contact our Customer Service to help you fix it.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (May 18, 2011)

A Discount for All Cubes
Discount: 15%
Code: LIGHTAKESPECIAL
Starting Date:05/19/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:05/20/2011(HongKong Time)

Discount: 10%
Code: LIGHTAKE10MAY
Starting Date:05/21/2011(HongKong Time）
Expire Date:05/31/2011(HongKong Time)


----------



## EricReese (May 18, 2011)

Dang that discount is so tempting


----------



## CRO (May 18, 2011)

Are stickers included in this?
And what's better this or this?
(what's the difference, too)


----------



## fiftyniner (May 18, 2011)

Are stickers included in this? Don't know. I bought the DIY.

And what's better this or this?
(what's the difference, too) - review=POM (type of plastic) not good


----------



## Linalai66 (May 18, 2011)

They told me that it would normally take 14-28 days


----------



## gundamslicer (May 18, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Are stickers included in this? Don't know. I bought the DIY.
> 
> And what's better this or this?
> (what's the difference, too) - review=POM (type of plastic) not good


 
False, POM just needs more breaking in


----------



## theace (May 18, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> They told me that it would normally take 14-28 days


Stuff gets stuck in customs. I'm STILL waiting for a package that reached India on 22nd April. I swear I'm gonna bomb the Kolkata customs >_<


----------



## hoopee (May 18, 2011)

Again got my order without any problems!
:tu


----------



## theace (May 18, 2011)

Just placed a $500 order


----------



## CRO (May 18, 2011)

CRO said:


> Are stickers included in this?


 
Anyone?


----------



## Nestor (May 19, 2011)

Can I get the website of the courrier that is shipping order Q426173058 (tracking RA020225816CN ). I want to be able to track it myself since the LT website gives me no info.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 19, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Can I get the website of the courrier that is shipping order Q426173058 (tracking RA020225816CN ). I want to be able to track it myself since the LT website gives me no info.


 
Hi:
Please go to this site:
http://www.lightake.com/Tracking/Tracking.do


Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (May 19, 2011)

CRO said:


> Anyone?


 
yes they are there and already applied


----------



## Nestor (May 20, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Can I get the website of the courrier that is shipping order Q426173058 (tracking RA020225816CN ). I want to be able to track it myself since the LT website gives me no info.





Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Please go to this site:
> http://www.lightake.com/Tracking/Tracking.do
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Thats the problem.. the lightake website tracking is stuck in "departure from outward office of exchange... " for weeks now. I wonder if maybe an updated tracking can be found in another website (I've had issues with HKpost ang China Post before, where they don't update their tracking while the USPS website does, just an example).


----------



## garcijo (May 20, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Thats the problem.. the lightake website tracking is stuck in "departure from outward office of exchange... " for weeks now. I wonder if maybe an updated tracking can be found in another website (I've had issues with HKpost ang China Post before, where they don't update their tracking while the USPS website does, just an example).


 Try www.17track.net


----------



## Brest (May 20, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Thats the problem.. the lightake website tracking is stuck in "departure from outward office of exchange... " for weeks now. I wonder if maybe an updated tracking can be found in another website (I've had issues with HKpost ang China Post before, where they don't update their tracking while the USPS website does, just an example).


 
From what I've experienced, this "departure" status means that on the date given your cubes left Hong Kong. The tracking info will not be updated until they reach the next "office of exchange"; which is most likely your country's customs office, or even your local postal office.

With my last package, after "departure..." the next update to the tracking information was when it arrived and was signed for. The tracking website wasn't even updated until 3 or 4 days after I had received.

This tracking website has:
• China Post Registered AirMail
• China EMS Parcel
• HongKong Registered AirMail
• HongKong EMS Express Parcel
• DHL Tracking
• TNT Tracking
http://www.emsairmailtracking.com/

Hope this helps. Have patience.


----------



## pinturanegra (May 21, 2011)

HIi! I bought some cubes 12 days ago and in my account still say "Collecting Products Now (via RairMail)"
DateOrder: 5/9/2011 
Order NO: Q59899001
Can you tell me what happpen or when will ship my order?
THANK YOU!!!

Pd: excuse my english


----------



## crocerius (May 21, 2011)

Just info about the shipping.
my order have been shipped at 7 may using EMS express.
until now (21 may) it still not arrive yet (i'm living in Indonesia)
my other purchase from another store in china arrive in 13 calendar days just using registered mail.


----------



## theace (May 21, 2011)

Could be a possible customs issue. EMS is held up in customs sometimes.


----------



## crocerius (May 21, 2011)

I've checked the tracking number.
It just arrived in customs at 18 may.



theace said:


> Could be a possible customs issue. EMS is held up in customs sometimes.


----------



## theace (May 23, 2011)

One of my packages reached there on 22nd April. STILL hasn't come through.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 23, 2011)

theace said:


> One of my packages reached there on 22nd April. STILL hasn't come through.


 
Same here, but it reached customs on the 16th May. I wonder if the free gift (torch) is holding it up?


----------



## moogra (May 24, 2011)

Nice, so it came today. It took... 4 months. (1/21-5/24).


----------



## fiftyniner (May 25, 2011)

moogra said:


> Nice, so it came today. It took... 4 months. (1/21-5/24).


 
wow.


----------



## theace (May 25, 2011)

theace said:


> One of my packages reached there on 22nd April. STILL hasn't come through.


 
It came down today


----------



## RubikZz (May 25, 2011)

Please make then an unboxing, I like cube unboxings.

How long does it take on average until they have finished collecting products?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 25, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> How long does it take on average until they have finished collecting products?



If it hasn't changed for a while, you might want to ask them to push the order.

My package has finally left China!


----------



## theace (May 25, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> Please make then an unboxing, I like cube unboxings.
> 
> How long does it take on average until they have finished collecting products?


 
i have a lot of unboxings. Check out my channel. This one should be up tomorrow. I'll leave it for upload at night. Cant quite upload right now. Dad needs bandwidth over WiFi.


----------



## RubikZz (May 25, 2011)

theace said:


> i have a lot of unboxings. Check out my channel. This one should be up tomorrow. I'll leave it for upload at night. Cant quite upload right now. Dad needs bandwidth over WiFi.


 
I'm already subscribed to your channel and like the video's of unboxing all the time.

Hint: maybe it's useful if you are the only who talk, not all the time you and your brother, sometimes a bit confusing for people who are not so good at English. It's just a hint.

Ontopic:
How long does the average collection of products is over


----------



## theace (May 25, 2011)

Alright! I'll take that into consideration. Thanks for subscribing and even more for the feedback!

On Topic: It depends on the order size I think. Though I'm not sure.

They forgot to send me a white pyra. I already sent them a mail. They'll send it


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2011)

New timer launched:
New timer with PC cable output.
See here:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653

Promotion time:
Starting: 5/27 HongKong Time
Expire: 5/29 HongKong Time
Discount:15% Off
Code:LIGHTAKENEWTIMER

Wish you guys love it.


Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (May 26, 2011)

why have the lunhui's price and the the guhong's gone up?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 26, 2011)

Can you push my order? It's been stuck on collecting products for days
*	Q519614673


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Can you push my order? It's been stuck on collecting products for days
> *	Q519614673


 
Hi:
5/26/2011 3:12:39 PM	
Do Partial Shipment
29939*1 will be shipped next time [Tracking # Added: RR988317563CN]

Please login in your account to see the order status.

Lightake.com


----------



## kalyo (May 27, 2011)

Hi lightake, Can you push my order?
Q520113344
Thanks!


----------



## theace (May 27, 2011)

Could you push Q519010016? Largest order I've made so far hehe...


----------



## demma (May 30, 2011)

Are you planning to put this stack back in stock?
Thanks.


----------



## theace (May 30, 2011)

demma said:


> Are you planning to put this stack back in stock?
> Thanks.


 
They already have


----------



## Gredore (May 30, 2011)

i ordered 3 orders from lightake and they still havent come. I ordered them about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## choza244 (May 30, 2011)

theace said:


> They already have


 It's not the same timer


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2011)

So you can now order the ZhanChi in pre-order but when's the actual release date?


----------



## demma (May 30, 2011)

choza244 said:


> It's not the same timer


Exactly. I need the one wich has the memory function.


----------



## Ranzha (May 30, 2011)

ZhanChi's now on Lightake.
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_Order_3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769


----------



## sa11297 (May 30, 2011)

release date is june 1st. anyone know any other sites with this cube. the price is high.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 30, 2011)

Right now, the only other store with pre-orders is Puzzle Addictions.


----------



## calvinfan (May 30, 2011)

also on HK Now Store, http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=09ef0bf5-3160-4b72-8a1a-ed5f2325b68a
If you live in the States, buying from Puzzle Addictions is one of the good choice. ^^


----------



## demma (May 30, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ZhanChi's now on Lightake.
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_Order_3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_Black-42769


I think 22 dollars is just ridiculous. It's almost the same price of the DY-MF8 444.


----------



## theace (May 30, 2011)

Yeah. It's a little too darn much for the cube. I'm considering Puzzle Addictions too


----------



## RubikZz (May 30, 2011)

Can a ZhanChi pop?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 30, 2011)

In theory, no.
In practice, ??? Who knows?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi:
From now on, we will regularly update some pre-order items.
Maybe the price is high, maybe we have no exact ETA, but after we got them, we will make some adjustment according to
the real situation. Of course we can offer some discount there.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jun 1, 2011)

Why do you guys seem to have high prices? Other stores sell the same stuff much cheaper!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2011)

theace said:


> Why do you guys seem to have high prices? Other stores sell the same stuff much cheaper!


 
Hi, old friend:
we told you that currently the supplier forced me to do that to make the price higher.
We are still negotiating with them to make the balance.


Lightake.com


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 1, 2011)

theace said:


> Why do you guys seem to have high prices? Other stores sell the same stuff much cheaper!








We are the agent of Meffert's puzzles, the main distributor of Dayan and mf8 cubes in Hong Kong.
In our cube business, we do have the rules to control the market prices and let our customers, those shops selling cubes, can survive and earn a living for their family.

Lightake ingore/break all our rules, and sell the cubes like rubbish, that indeed insult all our inventors, factories, distributors and the cubers. 
Are we selling rubbish ? the cubers playing with rubbish ? the answer should be simple ...

After having round-table discussion with all our inventors, factories and also main distributors, we have already set a very strict rules to control the market prices, which takes effect on 1st June, today.

We have enough tolerance on Lightake, and particularly looking at him now. Hope, he will not break our rules again.
If anyone find that lightake or other online sellers are doing another big discount or the set price having much difference with me, http://www.hknowstore.com/.
Then, we shall take action again them by all means. And, we shall set the prices at the same prices or below their prices.

Thanks for the time of all of you. Anytime, you can reach me at my personal email, [email protected].


----------



## Chesnut (Jun 1, 2011)

To the previous post.



Has anyone bought this Speedstacks Timer from Lightake? Does it work well and did it connect to the PC without any major problems?
I've been searching for a while now, but I can't find the same timer anywhere, the other timers that connect to the PC are different from the one shown on the image. The difference is in the placement of the 2.5mm plug.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2011)

My package arrived today! However, my free gift is missing.


----------



## theace (Jun 1, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> We are the agent of Meffert's puzzles, the main distributor of Dayan and mf8 cubes in Hong Kong.
> In our cube business, we do have the rules to control the market prices and let our customers, those shops selling cubes, can survive and earn a living for their family.
> 
> Lightake ingore/break all our rules, and sell the cubes like rubbish, that indeed insult all our inventors, factories, distributors and the cubers.
> ...


 
So you're saying that you guys force everyone to hike the prices and not run discounts so that us cubers can get cubes for cheaper even if it means them cutting their profit margin? (Correct me if I interpreted that wrong)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> New timer launched:
> New timer with PC cable output.
> See here:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653
> ...


 
For this product, is it the same method to hook up to a PC as described here?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-software-to-connect-your-StackMat-to-your-PC.

Would a stereo cable with 3.5mm plug do it? 

Nowadays, when people are thinking PC connectivity, it's usually via USB, though.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for your message.
Just like what izovire at #16 on my post said, will speed stack USA allow their retailers to sell their products below their Retail Minimum ?

Another questions : when you register an account on speed-solving or twisty-puzzles forums, do you need to agree on the forum agreements ? 
if you refuse the forum agreements, will you able to register an account ?

After our new price control policy taking effect on 1 June 2011, each retailers have to agree on the agreements so that we supply them the cubes. Every industries have their rules.
Of course, this is not compulsory. You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.
Thanks for your time. ^^


----------



## Chesnut (Jun 1, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> For this product, is it the same method to hook up to a PC as described here?
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-software-to-connect-your-StackMat-to-your-PC.
> 
> Would a stereo cable with 3.5mm plug do it?
> ...



As far as I know, the timer requires 2.5mm and your computer (most of the computers, usually) have 3.5mm microphone jacks for it. So, you need a 3.5mm to 2.5mm cord for it.

With my timer, I also ordered the following to connect it to my computer:
3.5mm to 3.5mm cord
3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter


----------



## batangpinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey, lightake!

Could you please push my order? The order code is Q530133136. It's been the fifth day now since I have ordered but it seems that you're still "collecting products".

Thanks.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 2, 2011)

*Since the thread "HK Now Store Official Thread - New Arrivals in May 2011 " had been locked for some reason, we can continue our discussion here.*


> Originally Posted by theace
> This is pretty much the same thing that I was wondering about. I mean, the maker and supplier get what they ask for! How does it matter what I do with my cubes? I can jolly well buy a 100 GuHongs and sell them for a dollar a dozen. It's MY loss not Dayan's or the retailer's or the wholesaler's!Thanks for your message on my post.


Just like what izovire at #16 said, will speed stack USA allow their retailers to sell their products below their Retail Minimum ?

Another questions : when you register an account on speed-solving or twisty-puzzles forums, do you need to agree on the forum agreements ? 
if you refuse the forum agreements, will you able to register an account ?

After our new price control policy taking effect on 1 June 2011, each retailers have to agree on the agreements so that we supply them the cubes. Every industries have their rules.
Of course, this is not compulsory. You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.
Thanks for your time. ^^


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Stefan
> So had Lightake agreed to the rules it broke? If so, then you have a case, and you really should've mentioned that...


Stefan, cheers ^^, you are on the way back home.
Mr. Dayan had spent several years on his designs for GuHong, Lingyun, LunHui, the coming Zhanchi, the coming Lingyun 2 and also Gem I, II and III.
He is going to build up a worldwide brand as Rubik and Meffert, not a brand of cheap cheap toys. We do appreciate his passion, contribution, heart and blood, particularly for speed cubing area.
Mr. Dayan had talked to Lightake in person about the pricing system, only he argeed the terms, he can get the cubes. 
For Gem I and II, their prices are the official prices, but they trickily offer 10-15% coupon at the very begining and brand new which under-cutting all other Dayan retailers. 
Mr. Dayan does not know English, but it does not mean that Lightake can play-around and bully him. When Mr. Dayan was extremely angry and stopped supplying him the cubes, he continue their prices and bullying Mr. Dayan with their stocks.
Please do respect Mr. Dayan and also Mr. mf8.


----------



## demma (Jun 2, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> *Since the thread "HK Now Store Official Thread - New Arrivals in May 2011 " had been locked for some reason, we can continue our discussion here.*


I think this is not the right place. Ask why they close the thread and maybe we can continue our discussion somewhere else.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 2, 2011)

> So lightake's supplies of Dayan cubes has got more expensive becuase they can't get any more, or becuase they have been forced to make them more expensive?


*Of course, this is not compulsory. You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*
Did you read my previous sentence ? Can the above sentence answer your question ?
None can force others to do anything. Only you make your agreement, you have to keep your words.
With the "LT points", "free registered for orders over USD 15" and coupons, he had doing many ways to break his words, under-cutting and hurting other Dayan sellers, also upseting Mr. Dayan.


> Calvinfan, I'm not defending LT, but I think your arguments are a little bit personal against them. Did you read my previous post? I think this is simply a commercial issue because LT sells more than others, no way this is a matter of honour, respect, heart and blood, etc. Like I said before: if you sell to LT a cube for 10 dollars thats the value of the honor/work of Mr. Dayan. 15 dolars for a 333 cube is cheap cheap rubish? Did his honor get ripped off by 80 dollar cents disccount?


Thanks for your long sentence. What I say is that below,
*Of course, this is not compulsory. You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*
Anything industries has their own rules and agreement. Only those keep his words is worth for our respect and showing respect to the agreement and also Mr. Dayan.


> Will he raise the prices up to win "honor"? Please explain it because if not, this sentence has no sense. Dayan gains the "honor" and respetc of the cubing world because of the quality of their cubes and designs, not because it's a respectable or honorable worldwide brand or their cubes are the most expensive around. Nobody think that Dayan cubes are cheap cheap toys,even if your main cube is a non Dayan. If this is some marketing/bussiness strategy I think is way too much for the cubing world, go and sell cheap cheap rubish for stupid prices to some hipsters and snobs.


Again, the prices has been set by Mr. Dayan on the agreement at day 1 of releasing the cubes.
*Again and Again, this is not compulsory. You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*
Hope can answer your questions. Thanks for your time.


> I find it strange - if Mr. Dayan really wants to build up his brand, I thought the better way would be free market - sell at whatever prices he desires but allow the various competiting sale channels sell at whatever prices that would move his products quickly. He should really focus on his products instead of getting involved with the retailers.


Speed stack US has his pricing policy for their retailers as fairness and protection, so do Rubik's cubes and Meffert's puzzles. Mr. Dayan is just follow their successful pricing system.
If you have your own brand and products, you can try "free market". Hope you can succeed.


> Ok, that's helpful to know, essential to understand the situation. At first I thought you made up rules for your group and then tried to force them on an independent outsider as well. If they had agreed to them and broke them, that's something else. The coupons do look a bit sneaky now, though whether they actually break the terms is of course still impossible for us to tell without knowing exactly what they were. Anyway, I just hope your new terms work out well, so everybody is happy.


Not only the coupons, with the "LT points" and "free registered for orders over USD 15" , he had doing many ways to break his words, under-cutting and hurting other Dayan sellers, also upseting and insulting Mr. Dayan.


----------



## theace (Jun 2, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> *Since the thread "HK Now Store Official Thread - New Arrivals in May 2011 " had been locked for some reason, we can continue our discussion here.*





demma said:


> I think this is not the right place. Ask why they close the thread and maybe we can continue our discussion somewhere else.


 
Precisely. The thread was closed to prevent an imminent flame war. I suggest we drop the topic. A new rule will be implemented and we as consumers and LT as retailers have no option but to suck it up and obey. (Just in case, there isn't a harsh or mean tone on that one )


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder how HK Now Store is able to sell GuHong kits for $1.99 on ebay?
Note that the postage cost $12 for Guhong kit but $20 for a LunHui. I know the LunHui is heaver but not $8 heaver!!!!
Now who's breaking rules? ebay have rules about postage charges.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I wonder how HK Now Store is able to sell GuHong kits for $1.99 on ebay?
> Note that the postage cost $12 for Guhong kit but $20 for a LunHui. I know the LunHui is heaver but not $8 heaver!!!!
> Now who's breaking rules? ebay have rules about postage charges.


 this made my day.


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I wonder how HK Now Store is able to sell GuHong kits for $1.99 on ebay?
> Note that the postage cost $12 for Guhong kit but $20 for a LunHui. I know the LunHui is heaver but not $8 heaver!!!!
> Now who's breaking rules? ebay have rules about postage charges.


 
The postage rules are up to eBay to decide. Since there are so many people charging for postage rather than retail price it's difficult to manage every seller. Regardless of the postage trick the overall retail + postage total is still acceptable.

The weight = price is just silly


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

I was just informed by the president of Speedstacks that the new timers here at lightake are indeed knockoffs. 

He said to avoid purchasing Speed Stack products or there is a chance you'll lose your money.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> The postage rules are up to eBay to decide. Since there are so many people charging for postage rather than retail price it's difficult to manage every seller. Regardless of the postage trick the overall retail + postage total is still acceptable.
> 
> The weight = price is just silly



This is not about cost. It's about rule breaking. ebay has rules to stop this practice as it avoids ebay charges. It's dishonest trading and I won't be using HK Now Shop any time soon.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 2, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> ...the coming Lingyun 2...


 
Am I the only one who caught this, or is this just old news?


----------



## Olji (Jun 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Am I the only one who caught this, or is this just old news?


 
wow, why didnt I react to that? >.<


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Am I the only one who caught this, or is this just old news?


 
i caught it. but then i was thinking how to will take months for any real news about it to come out so whatever


----------



## Nestor (Jun 3, 2011)

So basically, Dayan forces retailers to fix prices AFTER he collected his payment, in order to 1) either protect retailers or 2) create branding (making dayan products more expensive). 

Either way, we the consumers are the ones that end up loosing since free marketing has been eliminated and price competition is no longer taking place... Why do I sense this has to do with LT eating the market only? Why does a supplier cares about the final price a retailer puts on its goods, after he collected his money for them?

I would buy a Dayan cube anytime for its QUALITY, but if the price is too high I have to consider other options (not for speed cubes but for other puzzles at least).


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 3, 2011)

The other thread is locked for a reason. Highjacking a competitor thread to make the same point does not hurt lightake but p*ss off consumers.
way to go, man. 

You have your means as stated to control the dayan market - give it a rest already.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 3, 2011)

in America price fixing is illegal.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 3, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i caught it. but then i was thinking how to will take months for any real news about it to come out so whatever


The Dayan factory current has no more production on the LingYun 1, and so it will be discontinued after sold out.
The Lingyun 2 will be released in July or August.



UnAbusador said:


> So basically, Dayan forces retailers to fix prices AFTER he collected his payment, in order to 1) either protect retailers or 2) create branding (making dayan products more expensive).
> Either way, we the consumers are the ones that end up loosing since free marketing has been eliminated and price competition is no longer taking place... Why do I sense this has to do with LT eating the market only? Why does a supplier cares about the final price a retailer puts on its goods, after he collected his money for them?


*You can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*
Only if you agree the rules/agreement, then you can get the cubes. Price policy is there before you can get the cube, not after. 
Speed Stack US, Rubiks and Meffert are doing in these ways. Please understand.

I am mainly doing the wholesales business, actual behind the fire.
For the time being, I am representing Mr. Dayan, Mr. mf8 and many other wholesalers to execute the Price Control Policy which take effect on 1st June 2011.
We all have the eyes on Lightake, hope he can follow the rules/agreement.
For those not yet meet our prices on the agreement, please change it and follow in 2 days, on or before 5 June.
We all hope our cube businesses can grow steady and healthy. Not having serious price wards !
Thanks for your time of all of you.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 3, 2011)

Basically it comes down to this:
I and a lot of people on this forum enjoy the cost savings associated with businesses that are located in China. A lot of these businesses have cheap overhead costs like rent and they can pass down the savings to us. Even major electronics companies relocate a lot of their business to China to reap some of the benefits of this. As a result, the Chinese economy is booming and they are developing quickly.

Lightake sells cheap cubes because they have a small profit margin. Calvin forcing lightake to abandon their discount coupons and sell cubes to us at a higher price may or not be legal or moral, but basically he is making us pay more for the cubes we like to buy. If lightake buys the cubes from the supplier at the same price as other retailers, why can't they sell them to us at a smaller profit? 


I have bought DaYan cubes from both HK Now store due to their good service and also from lightake when I don't worry about the crappy postage and service. But from now on I don't think I will buy from HK Now store any more.

P.S, HK Now store whining about broken rules while openly breaking Ebay rules to avoid paying fees is pretty ironic.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 3, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Basically it comes down to this:
> I and a lot of people on this forum enjoy the cost savings associated with businesses that are located in China. A lot of these businesses have cheap overhead costs like rent and they can pass down the savings to us. Even major electronics companies relocate a lot of their business to China to reap some of the benefits of this. As a result, the Chinese economy is booming and they are developing quickly.
> 
> Lightake sells cheap cubes because they have a small profit margin. Calvin forcing lightake to abandon their discount coupons and sell cubes to us at a higher price may or not be legal or moral, but basically he is making us pay more for the cubes we like to buy. If lightake buys the cubes from the supplier at the same price as other retailers, why can't they sell them to us at a smaller profit?
> ...


Thanks for your message.
Again, None can force other to do anything.
*Again and Again, this is obviously not compusory, you can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*
Hope that i need not repeat the above statement again.

For the time being, I am representing Mr. Dayan, Mr. mf8 and many other wholesalers to execute the Price Control Policy which take effect on 1st June 2011.
We have more than thousands of cube retailers in the world, so that we have prices control policy to protect all our honor customers. 
Hence, they can run their business and make a living for their family. 
We can not endure one dis-obey retailer and seriously hurt all other thousands of retailers. Will you, in position of Mr. Dayan and Mr. mf8 ?
When you grow up or run a business, you will know the importance of rules/agreement and the fufillment.

PS: I am the power seller on ebay for more 8 years.
eBay has very strict rules on all the listings, for those violate their rules, will be removed instantly and automatically, no excuse.
You can open an account on ebay and try yourself.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 3, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> *Again and Again, this is obviously not compusory, you can either sign the agreement and get the cubes for sales, or you refuse the agreement and not to sell the our cubes.*


 
So you don't sign, you don't get... and that is NOT compulsory? lol

Talk about price fixing... I'm boicoting HKstore and Dayan cubes (except GuHongs of course!) from now on. And Lightake? As soon as an order I placed from them arrives, I'm making another massive one in support for them.

(hey, what can I say, I love free markets and capitalism!)


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 3, 2011)

I dont think he is getting the message the way he is harping on the same thing. 

The message is simply this: We are CONSUMERs not YOUR RETAILERs. Your agreement means little to us except it serves to remind us that you want to milk us while the going is good (for you).

I bookmarked HKstore seeing how zhanchi is cheaper there than at lightake. Bookmark removed.

edit: I dont see how this works for the consumers: "We have more than thousands of cube retailers in the world, so that we have prices control policy to protect all our honor customers" How does lightake's "cheaper price" hurt the customers?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> How does lightake's "cheaper price" hurt the customers?


 
I will just say now that I'm not really taking sides in this.

It hurts the customers in theory becuase the lower price means that Dayan/Mf8/Who ever don't get as much money from profits, this means that they don't have as much money to make the products, so we, the consumers won't get any products.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It hurts the customers in theory becuase the lower price means that Dayan/Mf8/Who ever don't get as much money from profits, this means that they don't have as much money to make the products, so we, the consumers won't get any products.


 
can't be. No one (short of market demand) can stop Dayan/Mf8 from setting their price TO RESELLERS. They dont lose simply because one or two resellers sells cheaper or even at a loss. What I see is a price wars between the different resellers, and some of them are not smart enough to keep it out of the forum.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It hurts the customers in theory becuase the lower price means that Dayan/Mf8/Who ever don't get as much money from profits, ......



The supplier/manufacturer sells the cubes to the vendors at (I assume) the same price for all. How much those vendors charge and what profits they decide they want to make is up to them. DaYan still gets the money even if lightake decides to give them away for free.

Edit: Fiftyniner beat me to it.

I think the main factor here is that Calvin is not only the supplier, but he has his own store selling cubes. By controlling the supply of DaYans, he has a conflict of interest. The less cubes the cheaper stores sell, the more profit his relatively more expensive store makes. He doesn't care about the community or the cube designers, he wants money for his own business and is using his position to make as much money as he can.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 3, 2011)

Zubon said:


> I think the main factor here is that Calvin is not only the supplier, but he has his own store selling cubes. By controlling the supply of DaYans, he has a conflict of interest. The less cubes the cheaper stores sell, the more profit his relatively more expensive store makes. He doesn't care about the community or the cube designers, he wants money for his own business and is using his position to make as much money as he can.


 
Seems like it.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 3, 2011)

What? There's a lingyun 2? Don't tell me its the lunhui...


----------



## demma (Jun 3, 2011)

Zubon said:


> I think the main factor here is that Calvin is not only the supplier, but he has his own store selling cubes. By controlling the supply of DaYans, he has a conflict of interest. The less cubes the cheaper stores sell, the more profit his relatively more expensive store makes. He doesn't care about the community or the cube designers, he wants money for his own business and is using his position to make as much money as he can.


This is what I was traying to show all the time. The fact that he is mixing this with "LT hurts Mr. Dayan feeling last day" makes me sick. What feelings? Are you kidding me? This is all about money.



fiftyniner said:


> I bookmarked HKstore seeing how zhanchi is cheaper there than at lightake. Bookmark removed.


Same here.



fiftyniner said:


> I dont think he is getting the message the way he is harping on the same thing.


Exactly.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 3, 2011)

i am not sure what side I am on. I want to here form the various manufacturers (dayan, mf8, etc)


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> What? There's a lingyun 2? Don't tell me its the lunhui...



...



calvinfan said:


> The Dayan factory current has no more production on the LingYun 1, and so it will be discontinued after sold out.
> The Lingyun 2 will be released in July or August.


----------



## CRO (Jun 3, 2011)

Not buying from HK anymore


----------



## theace (Jun 3, 2011)

CRO said:


> Not buying from HK anymore


+1

I support LT anyway. I don't like the fact that I have to pay more for cubes I like. No one from India likes it. As is, they are rather expensive for us. This just makes things MUCH worse.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 3, 2011)

After round-table discussion, I am just representing Mr. Dayan, Mr. mf8 and many cube wholesalers to execute the price control policy which takes effect on 1st June 2011.
We have more than thousands of cube retailers in the world, so that we have prices control policy to protect all our honor customers.
We can not endure one dishonest retailer and seriously hurt all other thousands of retailers.
Quite surprise that you guys are supporting the dishonest one, hurting for those working hard for their families and being honest to the rules/agreements.

So, you guys wanna stand at the side of Lightake, so to let all other Dayan retailers to go bankrupt and have them unemployed.
If you have a family member being one of the Dayan retailers being prosecuted by Lightake un-authorized prices, you happy to see that ?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

As I understand it, forcing LighTake to raise their prices does not increase profit for (Dayan, MF8, etc...), but it does make customers unhappy, therefore hurting the one that caused it (represented by HKNowStore). What is the point?


----------



## Nestor (Jun 3, 2011)

Calvin, I think you are confusing "dishonesty" with FREE MARKET. Competition is good and by fixing prices to protect retailers the only ones that are affected are the consumers.

Do you think people living in poor countries with devaluated currency and tight income (as myself) can afford buying at Mefferts? Lightake was a viable option for people like me and now I am being pushed the same regulated price everywhere, undercutting my purchasing capacity. 

Just bear in mind: if I have to buy a product at the same price everywhere, I would not choose HKstore as it is the one that I perceive as pushing what I consider dishonest business. Remember Calvin, that the most of the world lives in capitalistic societies, that these market regulations are illegal in most countries and *they **** off consumers.*.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't see how "loss leaders" is dishonest. It's standard business practice.
Go to business school and learn about retail. Whilst your there ask about not p*ssing off your customers.
Pile 'um high sell 'um cheap.
Capitalism is all about free market. If you don't like this go back to your communist ways. China is selling labour lower than market rates! How does the West compete? Don't talk to us about price fixing.
Never going to buy from HK Now Store again. Lightake has my full support no matter what price they are FORCED to sell at.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 3, 2011)

> As I understand it, forcing LighTake to raise their prices does not increase profit for (Dayan, MF8, etc...), but it does make customers unhappy, therefore hurting the one that caused it (represented by HKNowStore). What is the point?


Say again, None can force other to do anything.
Can anybody force you to date a girl you don;t like ?



UnAbusador said:


> Calvin, I think you are confusing "dishonesty" with FREE MARKET. Competition is good and by fixing prices to protect retailers the only ones that are affected are the consumers.
> 
> Do you think people living in poor countries with devaluated currency and tight income (as myself) can afford buying at Mefferts? Lightake was a viable option for people like me and now I am being pushed the same regulated price everywhere, undercutting my purchasing capacity.
> 
> Just bear in mind: if I have to buy a product at the same price everywhere, I would not choose HKstore as it is the one that I perceive as pushing what I consider dishonest business. Remember Calvin, that the most of the world lives in capitalistic societies, that these market regulations are illegal in most countries and *they **** off consumers.*.


Mr. Dayan had in person tell the price rules to Lightake, Lightake argee on the rules and get the cubes.
But, he cheated and broke his words by offering coupons, LT points and free register airmail over USD 15.
Don't you regard it as dis-honesty ?
Mr. Dayan follows the price policy of Rubiks and Meffert's. If you do think "free market" is good, you can try convenice Mr. Dayan and Mr. mf8.
I am just representing them to execute their policy.

Seems I am repeating the sentence again and again. But, you guys still keep asking...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 3, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> Say again, None can force other to do anything.
> Can anybody force you to date a girl you don;t like ?



But, why are you/Dayan/MF8 doing this? What is the point?



calvinfan said:


> Mr. Dayan had in person tell the price rules to Lightake, Lightake argee on the rules and get the cubes. But, he cheated and broke his words by offering coupons, LT points and free register airmail over USD 15.


You said the rules were in effect starting June 1, 2011. Have they broken it since then? Also, in what way AT ALL does their "free registered airmail over USD 15" effect Dayan/MF8? This, I suspect, had no rules concerning it.



calvinfan said:


> Seems I am repeating the sentence again and again. But, you guys still keep ask for ...


If we keep asking questions, that means you aren't giving an applicable (or sensible) answer.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 3, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> ...offering coupons, LT points and free register airmail over USD 15.
> Don't you regard it as dis-honesty ?


 
I can understand how the coupons hurt it, becuase it means less money is being spent on it, same for the LT points, but I honestly think that they can use whatever shipping they wantn that's up to them. The fact it's free above 15USD might even be becuase the rest of their store makes enough money for this to happen.
So coupons+Offers yes, but the shipping? No, that is not relevant


----------



## garcijo (Jun 3, 2011)

Complainig about Lightake's Points Program is just stupid, if they give you one point for every 10 dollars, and 10 LP are 1 dollar, you need to buy 100$ in products to get a 1% discount so it just looks stupid that you say that Mr. Dayan feels offended by Lightake offering a 1% discount. And you can't also threaten them for offering free shipping when you offer it too. I suggest you get better excuses to mess with their prices.


----------



## theace (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there nothing we can do as consumers to not have to pay more?


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 3, 2011)

theace said:


> Is there nothing we can do as consumers to not have to pay more?


Yes. Don't buy them. If nobody buy, the price will fall.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jun 3, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> Yes. Don't buy them. If nobody buy, the price will fall.



Lol. If that happens for too long they'll go out of business.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> But, why are you/Dayan/MF8 doing this? What is the point?


Mr. Dayan and Mr. mf8 follow the same pricing sytem as Rubiks and Mefferts.
For details, you can ask Mr. Dayan and Mr. mf8 in person.



> You said the rules were in effect starting June 1, 2011. Have they broken it since then? Also, in what way AT ALL does their "free registered airmail over USD 15" effect Dayan/MF8? This, I suspect, had no rules concerning it.


The rules were there at day 1 of Dayan cube has been released. Since lightake keep cheating and breaking his words, and hurting all others. Even several cube shops were closed and some people unemployed becaused of Lightake's under-cutting prices or with his sneaky coupons, LT points and free registered airmail.



> If we keep asking questions, that means you aren't giving an applicable (or sensible) answer.


Hope you can understand this time.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 4, 2011)

I really don't get it. We see from Lightake that it is perfectly viable to sell a GuHong for 7 dollars (coupon, wholesale discount, and before price increase). As such, you should be lowering your own prices to compete with LighTake, and even undercut them as you can sell your cubes directly to consumers instead of other resellers like LighTake. Instead, you force LighTake to raise their prices, and end up actually driving your customers away. There is no way that I will be buying a ZhanChi from your store - it will be LighTake or Puzzle Addictions for me.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 4, 2011)

I have personally made purchases from HK Now store in the past. I did that because I was willing to pay a little more for their better service and I wanted the cube as soon as possible. Lightake has slow service and it takes forever for me to get the cubes, so I use them for puzzles that I don't want urgently or I don't mind if they are shaken around during postage. I am sometimes willing to buy from a cheaper vendor if I don't mind the poorer service. 

If sites like Lightake are forced to raise their prices to the same level as more expensive stores, there is no way that I would use lightake, I would just buy from a store like HK Now. 

Calvin has everything to gain by doing this. A lot of the customers from stores like lightake will shop at his store instead. This will simply result in less competition and variety when buying DaYan or MF8 cubes. 

Most economists agree that price fixing ultimately reduces innovation and competition in the particular industry. Not something I want in the puzzle industry.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 4, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> My package arrived today! However, my free gift is missing.


 
Hi:
I think you should contact our Customer Service for the missing free gift.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 4, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> I really don't get it. We see from Lightake that it is perfectly viable to sell a GuHong for 7 dollars (coupon, wholesale discount, and before price increase). As such, you should be lowering your own prices to compete with LighTake, and even undercut them as you can sell your cubes directly to consumers instead of other resellers like LighTake. Instead, you force LighTake to raise their prices, and end up actually driving your customers away. There is no way that I will be buying a ZhanChi from your store - it will be LighTake or Puzzle Addictions for me.


HumanDude, thanks for your message again.
We and all other Dayan retailers did sign the agreement and honestly keep our words, none hypocritical.

Please don't use "force". I say again, none can force others to do anything. 

Apart from my wholesales business, I also have a web store in which I have them all at the agreed official prices.
If I break the rules myself and set the price GuHong for below 7 dollars ( off-course I can and also earn money ), but this certainly under-cut and hurt all other Dayan retailers worldwide.
And, I don't want see that all other Dayan retailers go bankrupt and lose their jobs to nurture their families. They have father, mother, may also have kids at your ages. If you are one of the kids, then.
That is very poor and mismerable. Thousands of complaint will also come then.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Zubon said:


> I have personally made purchases from HK Now store in the past. I did that because I was willing to pay a little more for their better service and I wanted the cube as soon as possible. Lightake has slow service and it takes forever for me to get the cubes, so I use them for puzzles that I don't want urgently or I don't mind if they are shaken around during postage. I am sometimes willing to buy from a cheaper vendor if I don't mind the poorer service.
> 
> If sites like Lightake are forced to raise their prices to the same level as more expensive stores, there is no way that I would use lightake, I would just buy from a store like HK Now.
> 
> ...


Zubon, thanks for buying cubes from me before.
My main business is wholesales business. Online store is a show room for my wholesales customers and also do a little online orders.
I am also happy if you buy the Dayan and mf8 cubes from our honest retailers worldwide.


----------



## Chesnut (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello, Lightake.

Could you please push the order Q531335176. It's been a week since my order and it's still processing.


----------



## APdRF (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lightake!

Can you push my order Q61011801 ?

Thanks!


----------



## garcijo (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Lightake
What happened to the black pillowed 3x3s sku 41501 ? I can't find it any more.
Thanks


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 5, 2011)

calvinfan said:


> HumanDude, thanks for your message again.
> 
> 
> And, I don't want see that all other Dayan retailers go bankrupt and lose their jobs to nurture their families. They have father, mother, may also have kids at your ages. If you are one of the kids, then.
> That is very poor and mismerable. Thousands of complaint will also come then.



The West has had to put up with the Market rates form China for some time now. I don't see you complaining that Industry is suffering in the West because China sells labour so cheap!
If they can't make money from selling cubes then perhaps they should try something else! If you don't like capitalism then tough. Capitalism is about looking after oneself.
If you really care about the small vendor then perhaps you should not give baulk discount to larger vendors. This way the small vendor can make a decent profit as well.


----------



## demma (Jun 5, 2011)

Can you push order Q531142097, please?
Thanks.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 5, 2011)

HumanDude, thanks for your message again.
We and all other Dayan retailers did sign the agreement and honestly keep our words, none hypocritical.
*You keep calling Lightake "dishonest", when YOU are the dishonest one. They were selling it for an honest price, appealing to consumers and at the same time reaping profit. Your store is the dishonest one, for example selling a DIY GuHong for the ridiculous price of $14.*

Please don't use "force". I say again, none can force others to do anything. 
*If you control the water supply in a desert, raising the price is indeed forcing others to pay more.*

Apart from my wholesales business, I also have a web store in which I have them all at the agreed official prices.
*If you already make money supplying cubes to other resellers, then why even bother with retail? A good business specializes in what they are best at and hones that to perfection.*

If I break the rules myself and set the price GuHong for below 7 dollars ( off-course I can and also earn money ),
*Then by all means do so. It'll only get you more customers.*

but this certainly under-cut and hurt all other Dayan retailers worldwide.
And, I don't want see that all other Dayan retailers go bankrupt and lose their jobs to nurture their families. They have father, mother, may also have kids at your ages. If you are one of the kids, then.
*You say that you don't want to hurt other retailers, and yet here you are forcing Lightake to raise their prices and (attemting to make them) lose customers. Business is about making a profit, not about being nice to your competition.*

That is very poor and mismerable. Thousands of complaint will also come then.
Thanks for your time.

*You are always referring to "Mr. Dayan" as being very angry at Lightake's prices. Why? This is after he sells them to resellers, so he does not lose any money. By having low prices, more customers will buy, ultimately resulting in more money for him. Thus, it is evident that you are simply abusing your position as supplier to other resellers to make more money. However, with high prices of your own, combined with the damage to your reputation from this fiasco, you will end up losing customers.*


----------



## theace (Jun 5, 2011)

Have even considered how many cubers you are affecting? There are shops who buy in bulk from lightake BECAUSE of their cheap prices. Take mine for example. I run on a no profit basis simply because we can't afford cubes in India. Lightake has great bulk prices for us. If they are forced to raise their prices, I shut shop. So you are most certainly affecting ME and SEVERAL other people like me.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 5, 2011)

theace said:


> Have even considered how many cubers you are affecting? There are shops who buy in bulk from lightake BECAUSE of their cheap prices. Take mine for example. I run on a no profit basis simply because we can't afford cubes in India. Lightake has great bulk prices for us. If they are forced to raise their prices, I shut shop. So you are most certainly affecting ME and SEVERAL other people like me.


 
Same with me. I buy cubes for my friends from Lightake. With the wholesale discount and coupon codes, the prices were very low, and so my friends could get cheap cubes. Now, it'll be hard to justify the price, especially for the majority of my customers who are new to cubing and just buying them as their first cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> selling a DIY GuHong for the *ridiculous price of $14*



I think my spoiled brat alarm just went off...

$14 for a good cube with free worldwide shipping is an absolutely ok price.



HumanDude said:


> Now, it'll be hard to justify the price, *especially for the majority of my customers who are new to cubing and just buying them as their first cubes.*


 
Cause those are the ones who know the earlier lower prices?


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 5, 2011)

calm it down!!! 
everybody has their own opinions and if humandude wants to see it his way then let him  
besides im a noob and i don't think the prices are unreasonable 
a rubiks sb is 20$ where i live so 14$ with free shipping... !!!!!!
if only i was allowed to buy online


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 5, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I think my spoiled brat alarm just went off...
> 
> $14 for a good cube with free worldwide shipping is an absolutely ok price.
> 
> ...


 
$14 is fine only if I need it urgently and am buying from the US. It's obvious that the cost of mass producing one is FAR below $14, with a company able to profit off selling one for $7 or less, and if I'm buying one with cheap, snail-paced shipping from China and poor customer service, it should be more reasonably priced.

Also, for a cuber, $14 is "$7 more expensive than I could buy one for before". For a non-cuber, it's "$14 more than I've ever spent on cubing". They're not "the ones who know the earlier lower prices", they're "the ones who can't really justify investing in a good cube instead of buying a dollar-store cube, when they don't even know if they'll continue to pursue cubing.".


----------



## Nestor (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny how Dayan is now doing to LT something similar to what Verdes tried to do to him. The consumers? We knew which side to take then, we know which side to take now.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> $14 is fine only if I need it urgently and am buying from the US. It's obvious that the cost of mass producing one is FAR below $14, with a company able to profit off selling one for $7 or less, and if I'm buying one with cheap, snail-paced shipping from China and poor customer service, it should be more reasonably priced.



Ah, sorry, I forgot that you're the center of the universe.

(which of course explains why the same price in China and USA means the China price is ridiculous and the USA price is awesome, because the Chinese with the the exact opposite viewpoint simply don't count)



HumanDude said:


> Also, for a cuber, $14 is "$7 more expensive than I could buy one for before"



Yeah, like I said - spoiled. Prices like $14 are perfectly alright and we used to have them for years without anybody complaining.

Makes me wonder how long it'll take until people demand that cubes should be free :confused:


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Ah, sorry, I forgot that you're the center of the universe.
> 
> (which of course explains why the same price in China and USA means the China price is ridiculous and the USA price is awesome, because the Chinese with the the exact opposite viewpoint simply don't count)



Calvin says that other retailers cannot compete. No. They can still compete on factors other than price, such as convenience. When I buy from the US, I am paying for the convenience of faster shipping, as well as better customer service. We see, for example, that GuHongs from speedcubingstore.com are $10, plus $3 shipping (free shipping on orders to the US over $50). $10 is okay, and I'd probably pay $13 if I was buying one for myself and needed one urgently (If I buy for myself, I absorb some of the cost from my "enjoyment of the cube").



Stefan said:


> Yeah, like I said - spoiled. Prices like $14 are perfectly alright and we used to have them for years without anybody complaining.
> 
> Makes me wonder how long it'll take until people demand that cubes should be free :confused:



Why does wanting a fair price make me spoiled? I know that they can make a profit selling GuHongs for $8.12 plus other discounts, so why don't other stores do so to get more customers?
$14 prices are somewhat tolerable for certain cubes. The GuHong, however, has traditionally settled in the bottom of the price range for the $10-15 cubes. 

And I'd never demand free cubes. I just want cubes down to what I know are fairer prices.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 6, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> We see, for example, that GuHongs from speedcubingstore.com are $10



We do? I don't. Please show me.



HumanDude said:


> Why does wanting a fair price make me spoiled?



You're spoiled by the low prices that some sellers can afford. That does NOT mean that sellers who can't afford it are ridiculous unfair evil bastards.



HumanDude said:


> I know that they can make a profit selling GuHongs for $8.12 plus other discounts, so why don't other stores do so to get more customers?



Maybe because other stores don't have the resources for that, or need to earn more money? Does the speedcubingstore.com owner pay his rent and food and that of his children with his profits? Do you? Come back and share your opinion when you do.


----------



## Nestor (Jun 6, 2011)

*Double post fail*


----------



## Nestor (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, like I said - spoiled. Prices like $14 are perfectly alright and we used to have them for years without anybody complaining.
> 
> Makes me wonder how long it'll take until people demand that cubes should be free :confused:


 
$14 is 2-4 work day's pay to a lot people over here. 

I can understand that retailers want increase to income knowing that there are people capable of paying fixed prices, but for many cubers in the developing world LT is one of the few viable options to build a collection (perhaps not of the best quality but cheap) without having to make sacrifices. I'm not saying that retailers should open charities for poor kids around the world, but surely they can still make a profit without having to fix prices. 

Let LT set the prices for their products as they please: if the service is not worth the savings, if consumers can afford more reliable stores or (better yet) if other stores develop a strong consumer base, then the market will determine who wins. Just don't force prices on us to protect the middle man.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Jun 6, 2011)

This not about cost. It's about price fixing. If you can't make a living selling cube then perhaps selling cubes is not a good line to be in. Do something more profitable instead. I don't give a sh*t about people not being able to feed their families from selling cubes. If you choose capitalist ideals then you choose the good with the bad.
Many many people in the west have had to change their line of work because China stole their jobs!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Calvin!

Dude! I love your store and your good service. I also always appreciate getting the "Air Mail" type business cards you that you bless me with each order. So...lets get down to business here bruv; when the "F!" are you getting the Gans 2 in?!! WitEden has been keeping me on the dry for like, 3 weeks? I need my shot bro! When?

Kind retards,

H.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> We do? I don't. Please show me.
> 
> *Here
> Magic-Puzzle-Cube has them for $10 as well.*
> ...



Also:


UnAbusador said:


> $14 is 2-4 work day's pay to a lot people over here.
> 
> Let LT set the prices for their products as they please: if the service is not worth the savings, if consumers can afford more reliable stores or (better yet) if other stores develop a strong consumer base, then the market will determine who wins. Just don't force prices on us to protect the middle man.



Exactly what I said. Other stores can still compete on a different basis. The price may not be as low, but they can still attract customers with better shipping time and customer service.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Here



That's not speedcubingstore.com.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's not speedcubingstore.com.


 
http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1584813
^^There it is. It's out of stock however, and it certainly isn't $10.

EDIT: Speedcubingstore.com redirects to Speedcubeshop.com


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That's not speedcubingstore.com.



Sorry, here it is. http://www.rubikscubestore.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1707079
Apparently they changed the domain name recently.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Sorry, here it is. http://www.rubikscubestore.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1707079
> Apparently they changed the domain name recently.


 
That's not and hasn't been speedcubingstore.com, either (it used to be speedcubingstore*.webs*.com). But ok, you found the shop you meant.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 7, 2011)

Chesnut said:


> Hello, Lightake.
> 
> Could you please push the order Q531335176. It's been a week since my order and it's still processing.




Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 7, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Hi Lightake!
> 
> Can you push my order Q61011801 ?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 7, 2011)

demma said:


> Can you push order Q531142097, please?
> Thanks.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there any coupons for this month? If so, I'd like to be able to use them on my next order in a few days.


----------



## garcijo (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Lightake
What happened to the black pillowed 3x3s sku 41501 ? I can't find it any more.
Thanks


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 7, 2011)

What is my tracking number of order: Q64147541.
This order is a new order from a old order, because the white sticker set was sold out.

EDIT: It is collecting products now, can you push my order?


----------



## theace (Jun 7, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Makes me wonder how long it'll take until people demand that cubes should be free :confused:


GIVEZ TO MEH TEH FREE CUBEZZZ!



UnAbusador said:


> $14 is 2-4 work day's pay to a lot people over here.
> 
> I can understand that retailers want increase to income knowing that there are people capable of paying fixed prices, but for many cubers in the developing world LT is one of the few viable options to build a collection (perhaps not of the best quality but cheap) without having to make sacrifices. I'm not saying that retailers should open charities for poor kids around the world, but surely they can still make a profit without having to fix prices.
> 
> Let LT set the prices for their products as they please: if the service is not worth the savings, if consumers can afford more reliable stores or (better yet) if other stores develop a strong consumer base, then the market will determine who wins. Just don't force prices on us to protect the middle man.


Agreed.

Yo LT, I can't find the Gear Cube KO that you guys had. I want to buy a few of those. They were called Challenge Wheel Cubes or something and sold at $8 - $9


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi lightake,

Will item SKU: 31462 be restocked in the future?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Are there any coupons for this month? If so, I'd like to be able to use them on my next order in a few days.


 
Hi:
We will have regular promotion all the month.
Keep your eyes on it.
Thanks for the support.


Lightake.com


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 8, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We will have regular promotion all the month.
> Keep your eyes on it.
> Thanks for the support.
> ...


 
Thanks a lot! I'll look forward to the coupon code.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

garcijo said:


> Hi Lightake
> What happened to the black pillowed 3x3s sku 41501 ? I can't find it any more.
> Thanks


 
Hi:
We can sell them for some reason.
Sorry for that.



Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> What is my tracking number of order: Q64147541.
> This order is a new order from a old order, because the white sticker set was sold out.
> 
> EDIT: It is collecting products now, can you push my order?


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> Hi lightake,
> 
> Will item SKU: 31462 be restocked in the future?


 
Hi:
Actually, we can't tell you if this one or that one will be stock in the future.
When the unstock items can be supplied, we will update the info into our site；
www.lightake.com to let all you know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 8, 2011)

Lightake can you push the missing half of my order?
*	Q519614673


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

A Stickers Promotion
Expire: 6/13/2011
Code:LIGHTAKESTICKERS50
Discount: 50%

Lubricant Promotion
Expire: 6/13/2011
Code:LIGHTAKELUBRICANTS50
Discount: 50%


B Stickers Promotion
Expire: 6/20/2011
Code:LIGHTAKESTICKERS25
Discount: 25%

Lubricant Promotion
Expire: 6/20/2011
Code:LIGHTAKELUBRICANTS25
Discount: 25%

C
Stickers Promotion
Expire: 6/30/2011
Code:LIGHTAKESTICKERS10
Discount: 10%

Lubricant Promotion
Expire: 6/30/2011
Code:LIGHTAKELUBRICANTS10
Discount: 10%


D Preparing


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Lightake can you push the missing half of my order?
> *	Q519614673


 
Hi：
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome! I just bought 12 each of Maru, THIS lube and 15 sets of Frosted stickers, 5 white cube sets and 2 sets of tiles


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 8, 2011)

theace said:


> Awesome! I just bought 12 each of Maru, THIS lube and 15 sets of Frosted stickers, 5 white cube sets and 2 sets of tiles


 
What exactly are "frosted" stickers?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 8, 2011)

What's the clear sticker with The frosted set?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 9, 2011)

Last night, I ordered 5 Maru Lubes, 2 White LL Skewbs, 1 F-II, and 1 black QJ Pyraminx. With the 50% discount on the lube, I got $5.65 off the order. Using "RETAILMENOT" would have saved me $5.65 only if the original order was ~$74!


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 9, 2011)

Dayan is my Favorites!


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there Lightake
I have a competition coming up really soon and i'd like to ask, is there any way you can make my order process a bit faster and have it shipped?
Thanks, my Order No. is Q65209195


----------



## theace (Jun 10, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> What exactly are "frosted" stickers?


They have textures like the ones you get on the QJ Pyraminx or mini 4x4 and YH or Ghosthand 5x5.



gundamslicer said:


> What's the clear sticker with The frosted set?


I'm assuming it's application tape 

Lightake, where are all the 5x5s?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 11, 2011)

kirtpro said:


> Hi there Lightake
> I have a competition coming up really soon and i'd like to ask, is there any way you can make my order process a bit faster and have it shipped?
> Thanks, my Order No. is Q65209195


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Cubing321 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you push my order Q69238964,

Thanks!


----------



## Lars (Jun 14, 2011)

What happened with the 5x5x5??


----------



## garcijo (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah, a lot of your products are disappearing, what's going on???


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you push order Q66125652?


----------



## cedric (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you push order Q614319821 please? 
Thanks.


----------



## Esh Soref (Jun 14, 2011)

Can you push orders: 
Q613215143
Q613212857
Q613213274

Thanks.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to know what happened with my orders??


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2011)

Aleksandr said:


> I want to know what happened with my orders??


 
cool story bro


----------



## theace (Jun 14, 2011)

Stefan said:


> cool story bro


xD

Could you push Q68139383 and Q68141495? I need them for a tournament that is coming up!

Also, what is up with China post? Order Q519010016 got shipped on 5/31/2011 and the tracking shows that it hasn't moved since... Is there anything you can do? Or do I just need to wait?


----------



## Juju (Jun 14, 2011)

The trick is to never use lightake if time is critical (like for tournaments etc). If you want your cubes to get to you fast, use another shop.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 15, 2011)

Juju said:


> The trick is to never use lightake if time is critical (like for tournaments etc).



lol

My order left Guangzhou on 5th June. Either the plane crashed or it is still circling the China Sea...

Patience...patience (murmuring to myself)

Edit: Just got my parcel (2 hours after posting my 'rant'). Altogether 15 days from date of order - as estimated by lightake... Hong Kong post is definitely faster than China post.


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys, just spend a few bucks and use DHL shipping - it's faster and still very affordable.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Guys, just spend a few bucks and use DHL shipping - it's faster and still very affordable.


 
If you only have 20 dollars and no more it's not, I have to use long shipping because I have a limited amount of money and want to get as many cubes as possible. I'm just impatient. Not all of us have money to throw away just to speed things up like you.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 15, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Not all of us have money to throw away just to speed things up like you.


 
ouch


----------



## Goosly (Jun 15, 2011)

Ordered a 4x4 and 2x2 on the 3th of June. They arrived today


----------



## alcapwn (Jun 15, 2011)

Dear Lightake
i was just wondering how you handle broken items?
Do you send replacements, when photos are provided?
Last time I ordered in Asia (not lightake) 3 of 7 cubes were broken, I don't want this to happen again!
Thank you


----------



## Joe Black (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't understand how LT can send me 2 White LunHui when I ordered black ones. It's obvius It's not the same at all, and they will receive my complaint. Also considering the high prices...

Have you ever had something like this?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2011)

garcijo said:


> yeah, a lot of your products are disappearing, what's going on???


 
Hi:
Some of our 5*5 are undertaking a check, after that, we will stock them again.
Sorry for any inconvenience.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2011)

Juju said:


> The trick is to never use lightake if time is critical (like for tournaments etc). If you want your cubes to get to you fast, use another shop.


 
Hi:
We will have some new ways to fast our shipping, wish we can have that improvement in the future.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi:
Right now, LT's free cube pouch is ready to launch.
Wish you guys will love it.


Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 16, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> I can't understand how LT can send me 2 White LunHui when I ordered black ones. It's obvius It's not the same at all, and they will receive my complaint. Also considering the high prices...
> 
> Have you ever had something like this?


 
i ordered a black guhong and they sent a white one. There is a hole in the guhong boxes which make it very easy to tell the color of the plastic.

EDIT: I cant get the cube pouch to be in my cart free of charge.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 16, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> EDIT: I cant get the cube pouch to be in my cart free of charge.


 
Probably its because it is "ready to launch" but yet to launch...


----------



## Eric79 (Jun 16, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm just impatient.


There you go! Well, if you are impatient but don't want (or can) to spent anything for to speed things up at the same time then you just shouldn't complain and take things as they are.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Right now, LT's free cube pouch is ready to launch.
> Wish you guys will love it.
> 
> ...



Got a nice email from a lady at lightake that the pouch will be included in the shipment


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Got a nice email from a lady at lightake that the pouch will be included in the shipment


 
Damn! I got no nice email from the lady at Lightake. I guess that means no free pouch.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 17, 2011)

I emailed their contact to ask against my latest order.

(With sufficient email, they may revise the order page accordingly)


----------



## CRO (Jun 17, 2011)

When will you restock 3x3 57mm stickers?


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can you push order Q616514927 please? And also, would you send me a free pouch?

Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i ordered a black guhong and they sent a white one. There is a hole in the guhong boxes which make it very easy to tell the color of the plastic.
> 
> EDIT: I cant get the cube pouch to be in my cart free of charge.


 
Hi:
From now on, every cube order will at least have one. No matter if you add to your cart or not.
But from your point of view, we will add to our system to pick yourself.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2011)

OmeGa15 said:


> Can you push order Q616514927 please? And also, would you send me a free pouch?
> 
> Thank you.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.

Lightake.com


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I have pushed your order.
> 
> Lightake.com



Thank you!


----------



## o2gulo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, Can I ask? What's the difference between The Porcelain White GuHong and the regular white/black GuHong? I heard that the Porcelain is cheaper and I'm tempted to buy this one (since I'm broke) to give this as a a gift to my friend's birthday. Pros/Cons? Or is the regular is better?:fp


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 18, 2011)

o2gulo said:


> Hi, Can I ask? What's the difference between The Porcelain White GuHong and the regular white/black GuHong? I heard that the Porcelain is cheaper and I'm tempted to buy this one (since I'm broke) to give this as a a gift to my friend's birthday. Pros/Cons? Or is the regular is better?:fp


 
They're the same, the only difference is the color (porcelain seems to be a little darker), also the price is the same.


----------



## cedric (Jun 18, 2011)

Can you also push order Q614319821 please? I really need the cubes in a week. 
Thank you!


----------



## Olji (Jun 18, 2011)

o2gulo said:


> Hi, Can I ask? What's the difference between The Porcelain White GuHong and the regular white/black GuHong? I heard that the Porcelain is cheaper and I'm tempted to buy this one (since I'm broke) to give this as a a gift to my friend's birthday. Pros/Cons? Or is the regular is better?:fp


 
Porcelain white is "whiter" than the regular white, which is more like a creamy white
SO if you want "real" white then you should go with porcelain

Performance-wise: not much difference


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 19, 2011)

can you make sure to include a free pouch in the order #Q619514124 thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> can you make sure to include a free pouch in the order #Q619514124 thanks


 
Hi:
Of course you will have the free pouch.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2011)

D LanLan Promotion(Only 100 pcs available)
Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...e_Black_-25567
Discount: 75%
Start: 23nd, June, 2011


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 21, 2011)

Would it be possible for me to purchase this with my Lightake points? (I've already sent an email, so save a cube for me! )


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> D LanLan Promotion(Only 100 pcs available)
> Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...e_Black_-25567
> Discount: 75%
> Start: 23nd, June, 2011


 why are they SO cheap? are they defective? is lanlan making a new 2x2? Are you even making a profit?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 21, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> why are they SO cheap? are they defective? is lanlan making a new 2x2? Are you even making a profit?
> EDIT: It wont let me add the 2x2s to my cart. It comes up as "-1" for quantity.


 
Why complain if it's cheap? Do you want higher prices? Wanna buy me expensive cubes? I like sales.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 21, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> It wont let me add the 2x2s to my cart. It comes up as "-1" for quantity.


 
It kicks in 23rd June


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can you get white with the discount?


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 21, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> D LanLan Promotion(Only 100 pcs available)
> Item:
> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sk...e_Black_-25567
> Discount: 75%
> Start: 23nd, June, 2011


 
Is there a maximum amount you can order at this price? Like, are the wholesale prices also discounted?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 21, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Is there a maximum amount you can order at this price?



From what you quoted:
_"Only 100 pcs available"_


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 21, 2011)

Stefan said:


> From what you quoted:
> _"Only 100 pcs available"_



Sorry, I meant if there was a "maximum 5 per family" kind of limit in addition to the limited quantity available (for everyone) at that price.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Would it be possible for me to purchase this with my Lightake points? (I've already sent an email, so save a cube for me! )


 
Hi:
You can request it to our Customer Service.
You should be hurry, coz only 100 pcs for that price.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 22, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Can you get white with the discount?


 
Hi:
Maybe next promotion will be the white ones.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 22, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Sorry, I meant if there was a "maximum 5 per family" kind of limit in addition to the limited quantity available (for everyone) at that price.


 
Hi:
It's just a kind of promotion.
You can get one of them, leaving the rest of them for the others.

Lightake.com


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can request it to our Customer Service.
> You should be hurry, coz only 100 pcs for that price.
> 
> ...


 
I sent an email 24 hours ago, but havent gotten a response. I sent to the points email address


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I sent an email 24 hours ago, but havent gotten a response. I sent to the points email address


 
you should not rely on customer service. they are slow if they reply


----------



## timeless (Jun 22, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can request it to our Customer Service.
> You should be hurry, coz only 100 pcs for that price.
> 
> ...


 
wow come on 
canada post is on strike


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 22, 2011)

Website fixed. Have just ordered 2. 
93 left.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Website fixed. Have just ordered 2.
> 93 left.


 
How did you buy 2? Was it 2 separate orders?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 22, 2011)

Emailed the customer service. She replied it was fixed.

Went in and ordered...

Quick, before some sellers book the whole thing.. lol

edit: single order - you change the quantity at 'cart' page


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 22, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Emailed the customer service. She replied it was fixed.
> 
> Went in and ordered...
> 
> ...


 
They must have fixed that then, I can't change the quantity.
How many do you think is a reasonable amount to order and still be nice to others?


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 22, 2011)

its your decision...


----------



## Mephisto (Jun 22, 2011)

Cool. I wonder if you'll also get a free cube bag if you order the lanlan 2x2...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I sent an email 24 hours ago, but havent gotten a response. I sent to the points email address


 
I got a response, but I was told I couldnt purchase items with Lt points if its on promotion.


----------



## timeless (Jun 23, 2011)

This payment cannot be completed and your account has not been charged. Please contact your merchant for more information.

why do i keep getting this message after i press Pay Now?
is it because my paypal isnt verified?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2011)

Mephisto said:


> Cool. I wonder if you'll also get a free cube bag if you order the lanlan 2x2...


 
Hi:
You can notice that our slogan is free pouch for any cube order.
So, you should have known the results.


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jun 23, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can notice that our slogan is free pouch for any cube order.
> So, you should have known the results.
> 
> ...


 
help? i cannot pay for the cube even though i have enough money to pay
whats wrong?


----------



## Oznair (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello lightake,
My order state is still "Collecting Products Now" for about a week, all products i have ordered are marked "In Stock" on the website. Is that normal? 

Ps : my order number is Q616619808


----------



## timeless (Jun 23, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can notice that our slogan is free pouch for any cube order.
> So, you should have known the results.
> 
> ...


 
free pouch for each cube?
ie. 1 cube = 1 pouch
2 cube = 2 pouches
3 cube = 3 pouches
etc


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> help? i cannot pay for the cube even though i have enough money to pay
> whats wrong?


 Hi:
You should contact our Customer Service to find the support.
They will request it to our IT dept.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2011)

Oznair said:


> Hello lightake,
> My order state is still "Collecting Products Now" for about a week, all products i have ordered are marked "In Stock" on the website. Is that normal?
> 
> Ps : my order number is Q616619808


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order immediately.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2011)

timeless said:


> free pouch for each cube?
> ie. 1 cube = 1 pouch
> 2 cube = 2 pouches
> 3 cube = 3 pouches
> etc


 
Hi:
Basically, one pouch for one cube order.
Sorry to confuse you at this point.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2011)

D LanLan Promotion(Only 100 pcs available)
Item:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.2x2_LL_Spring_Screw_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-25568
Discount: 75%
Start: 26th, June, 2011

Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Basically, one pouch for one cube order.
> Sorry to confuse you at this point.
> 
> Lightake.com


oh then could you split my order of 5 2x2s into 5 orders? lol


----------



## timeless (Jun 24, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> oh then could you split my order of 5 2x2s into 5 orders? lol


 
i dont there are refunds on @lightake.com


----------



## ggninja (Jun 24, 2011)

can u check my number they havent given me the tracking number yet
Q620138382


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 25, 2011)

ggninja said:


> can u check my number they havent given me the tracking number yet
> Q620138382




Hi:
That's because your order is still in collecting.
But I have pushed your order.

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jun 25, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> That's because your order is still in collecting.
> But I have pushed your order.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
someone bought all 100 lanlans for 1$ in 3 hours right 
when the promotion started


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 27, 2011)

timeless said:


> someone bought all 100 lanlans for 1$ in 3 hours right
> when the promotion started


 
Hi:
You should look forward to next promotion.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 27, 2011)

Promotion for 29730:
Code:LIGHTAKECUBE29730 
Discount:5%
Expire Date: 7/4/2011 11:59:59 PM


Lightake.com


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is my order still stuck in China? It's been 3 weeks since I ordered, and 6 days since the tracking updated. I'm starting to worry that it will never come. Is this normal?

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Processed Through Sort Facility, June 20, 2011, 9:33 am, SHANGHAI, CHINA PEOPLES REP
Acceptance, June 17, 2011, 3:43 am, CHINA PEOPLES REP


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 27, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> It's been 3 weeks since I ordered...



wow...

My order is stuck at "collecting..." (dust?) for the last 10 days. 
May cancel it if it is stuck another few more days...after that I will opt for another seller.


----------



## alcapwn (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello friend!
Could you please push my Order *Q621231523*. Would be SO amazing 

Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> wow...
> 
> My order is stuck at "collecting..." (dust?) for the last 10 days.
> May cancel it if it is stuck another few more days...after that I will opt for another seller.


 
Hi:
Tell me your order, I will check it what's going on.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2011)

alcapwn said:


> Hello friend!
> Could you please push my Order *Q621231523*. Would be SO amazing
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi;
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 28, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Tell me your order, I will check it what's going on.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com



Order Q617919508

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 29, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Order Q617919508
> 
> Appreciate your assistance.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2011)

Promotion:
Sku:22355
Discount:10%
Code:LIGHTAKE22355TEN
Expire:7/11/2011 11:59:59 PM

Lightake.com


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 30, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> Order Q617919508
> 
> Appreciate your assistance.





Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I have pushed your order.
> 
> Lightake.com



order was shipped today. Thks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> order was shipped today. Thks


Hi:
You are welcome.
Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Blablabla (Jul 1, 2011)

Is this a legit modded timer? Or some sort of knock off? I Ask because it's not in the Speed Stacks section. http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653


----------



## choza244 (Jul 1, 2011)

it's a knock off


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 1, 2011)

choza244 said:


> it's a knock off


 
hes right. its a knock off


----------



## Blablabla (Jul 1, 2011)

Is this a knock off too? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_Blue-42846


----------



## sauso (Jul 1, 2011)

if it's not through the speed stacks website then it probably is fake.


----------



## timeless (Jul 2, 2011)

sauso said:


> if it's not through the speed stacks website then it probably is fake.


 
that means icubemart sells fakes too?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 2, 2011)

Blablabla said:


> Is this a knock off too? http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_Blue-42846


 
According to my understanding, this, along with the ones in cube stores, ARE real. However, they won't have the data port feature, which you can only get at Speedstacks.


----------



## Esh Soref (Jul 2, 2011)

What did happen to the YJ 5x5x5?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 2, 2011)

Esh Soref said:


> What did happen to the YJ 5x5x5?


 
if you are wondering because you want to get it, get the shengshou 5x5 instead.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 2, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> if you are wondering because you want to get it, get the shengshou 5x5 instead.


 
The Shengshou also disappeared


----------



## demma (Jul 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> According to my understanding, this, along with the ones in cube stores, ARE real. However, they won't have the data port feature, which you can only get at Speedstacks.


This timer is legit and has the dataport and the memory function. Many other stores have them too.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 2, 2011)

demma said:


> This timer is legit and has the dataport and the memory function. Many other stores have them too.


 
I see. I misinterpreted the note on the SpeedStacks website:


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello Lightake
Do you know when the iTP A3 EOS Gray ( http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.27576 ) model will be back in stock?


----------



## demma (Jul 3, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I see. I misinterpreted the note on the SpeedStacks website:


Yes... that note is extremely hard to underestand, at lest for me.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 3, 2011)

ill have to remember to start buying from you the only good cube companies in the states right now are cube depot and icubemart (due to the fact camcuber doesnt buy cubes in a timely fashion)


----------



## timeless (Jul 3, 2011)

demma said:


> This timer is legit and has the dataport and the memory function. Many other stores have them too.


 
but costs 2x more


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 4, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Hello Lightake
> Do you know when the iTP A3 EOS Gray ( http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.27576 ) model will be back in stock?


 
Hi:
Actually, if this one will be stock, we will update on our site.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

how long does shipping usually take to the UK/Ireland?


----------



## Blablabla (Jul 5, 2011)

When will you have the shengshou 5x5x5 back on stock?


----------



## demma (Jul 5, 2011)

Compare to what? The KO version or the legit version without memory function and data port?


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 5, 2011)

Why have disappeared some 5x5x5? I need to get a few and don't see those what I was told were the best options.

Which one would you reccomend now?


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 5, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Why have disappeared some 5x5x5? I need to get a few and don't see those what I was told were the best options.
> 
> Which one would you reccomend now?


 the shengshou is the best. icubemart has them


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2011)

Breaking News in Lightake.com
ZhanChi was in our warehouse and ready to ship today or tomorrow.
You can go to this link to buy:
http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.ZHANCHI

Lightake.com


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 6, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Breaking News in Lightake.com
> ZhanChi was in our warehouse and ready to ship today or tomorrow.
> You can go to this link to buy:
> http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.ZHANCHI
> ...


I am glad I waited. Was waiting for black DIY...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi:
The black ones and white ones are all in stock.
Please go to this link again:
http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.ZHANCHI

Lightake.com


----------



## ianstern (Jul 6, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> The black ones and white ones are all in stock.
> Please go to this link again:
> http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.ZHANCHI
> ...


 
Is the volume discount ($16.80 each for 2) available if we buy 1x black and 1x white cube instead of 2 of the same colour?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2011)

ianstern said:


> Is the volume discount ($16.80 each for 2) available if we buy 1x black and 1x white cube instead of 2 of the same colour?


 
Hi:
Sorry about this.
You have to choose the color first, then the qty you want.

Lightake.com


----------



## APdRF (Jul 6, 2011)

When will you stock this?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_with_Memory-28587

Thanks!


----------



## demma (Jul 6, 2011)

APdRF said:


> When will you stock this?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_with_Memory-28587
> Thanks!


I've been asking the same for mounths... :S


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 6, 2011)

lightake can you push my order? thanks
Q73638109


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 7, 2011)

APdRF said:


> When will you stock this?
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_with_Memory-28587
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi:
We have contacted our suppliers so many times to confirm there will be no any of this one offered.
They make another version similar to this one:
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/s...Cube_SpeedStack_Blue__Improved_Version_-42653


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 7, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> lightake can you push my order? thanks
> Q73638109


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Anssi (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Lightake could you push my order?
Q78484658

Thanks


----------



## timeless (Jul 8, 2011)

@lightake how much were the guhongs diy before the price rose


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 8, 2011)

timeless said:


> @lightake how much were the guhongs diy before the price rose


 
The black DIY Guhong used to be $8.12 each.


----------



## timeless (Jul 8, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> The black DIY Guhong used to be $8.12 each.


 
ops i meant the white diy


----------



## zenzzzz (Jul 9, 2011)

could you please push Q611229749 .


----------



## da25centz (Jul 9, 2011)

When will you get more LingAo Magics?


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Breaking News in Lightake.com
> ZhanChi was in our warehouse and ready to ship today or tomorrow.
> You can go to this link to buy:
> http://www.lightake.com/Search.do/Search.ZHANCHI
> ...


 
is it true lightake works with dealextreme too?
can i exchange a gift card for a lightake one?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2011)

zenzzzz said:


> could you please push Q611229749 .


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.



Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2011)

da25centz said:


> When will you get more LingAo Magics?


 


Hi:
I have contacted our supplier, we will keep you informed.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 11, 2011)

timeless said:


> is it true lightake works with dealextreme too?
> can i exchange a gift card for a lightake one?


 
Hi:
How do you know we work wilth DX?


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jul 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> How do you know we work wilth DX?
> 
> 
> Lightake.com


 
a future wholesale buyer told me 
PMed you


----------



## da25centz (Jul 12, 2011)

any info about when the alpha CC or more LA magics will be in?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2011)

da25centz said:


> any info about when the alpha CC or more LA magics will be in?


 
Hi:
We have no more releasing time updated.
We will keep you informed if we have.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jul 13, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We have no more releasing time updated.
> We will keep you informed if we have.
> Thanks
> ...


 
why are u denying working with dx
its not a bad thing


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 13, 2011)

LighTake, how are you affiliated with RubikMall?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> LighTake, how are you affiliated with RubikMall?


 
Hi:
What do you mean by affiliate with RubikMall?

Lightake.com


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> What do you mean by affiliate with RubikMall?
> 
> Lightake.com


 
When I recieved something from RubikMall, I received the cube pouch that you are giving away. I assume that meant that you were somehow affiliated with RubikMall.


----------



## timeless (Jul 14, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> When I recieved something from RubikMall, I received the cube pouch that you are giving away. I assume that meant that you were somehow affiliated with RubikMall.


 
whats that fb group of u talking about rubikmall


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

timeless said:


> whats that fb group of u talking about rubikmall


 
What?


----------



## timeless (Jul 14, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> What?


 
the one where austin said u actually receive it


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 14, 2011)

timeless said:


> the one where austin said u actually receive it


 
Why are you asking me? I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 14, 2011)

Received two orders without a bag.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wondering, why is there a discount for cigarettes on Speedsolving?


----------



## yockee (Jul 14, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> how long does shipping usually take to the UK/Ireland?


 
I live in England, and usually get my stuff in about 6 - 10 days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> When I recieved something from RubikMall, I received the cube pouch that you are giving away. I assume that meant that you were somehow affiliated with RubikMall.


 
Hi:
We don't know who is Rubikmall. But we know currently, some shop ordered our Lightake logo pouch directly through other way. We will check the process to see what's going on. Lightake.com will be the only site that Lightake INC. had.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Just wondering, why is there a discount for cigarettes on Speedsolving?


 
Hi:
Sorry. maybe something wrong with the picture order.
We will deal with them.


Lightake.com


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 16, 2011)

If I buy 3 cubes, do I get 3 cube bags or just one?


----------



## timeless (Jul 16, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> If I buy 3 cubes, do I get 3 cube bags or just one?


 
read a few pages back
its 1 per order


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2011)

I just did an order on Lightake and I'd like to receive it before the 6th of August (I have a competition). So can you push order number Q717184923 please ? Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2011)

lachose said:


> I just did an order on Lightake and I'd like to receive it before the 6th of August (I have a competition). So can you push order number Q717184923 please ? Thanks


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.
We will try our best to ship them as soon as possible.

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jul 19, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> I have pushed your order.
> We will try our best to ship them as soon as possible.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
how long is it delayed without a push? i forgot to ask for a push


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2011)

Promotion:
A 
SKU:32684
Discount:20% Off
Code:LIGHTAKECUBE32684TW
Expire:07/31

B
SKU:30628
Discount:10% Off
Code:LIGHTAKE30628TEN
Expire: 07/31


Lightake.com


----------



## cubernya (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang! Won't have my ebay item sold til the 31st... Ah well, I'll be looking for more promotions


----------



## theace (Jul 19, 2011)

Ooh. Cheap Magics


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2011)

timeless said:


> how long is it delayed without a push? i forgot to ask for a push


 
Hi：
We will process your order shipping at the regular time without a push, but when this item is out of stock temporarily, we have to halt the shipping process to wait.
It's meaningless to push with the item out of stock.
Actually, Lightake prepare much more work to strength the shipping process.
Wish you will satisfy with our services.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Dang! Won't have my ebay item sold til the 31st... Ah well, I'll be looking for more promotions


 
Hi:
Generally speaking, we will have more promotions in the future.
Just wait and see, Keep your eyes on them.

Lightake.com


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you push my order please?
*	Q73638109


----------



## timeless (Jul 20, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Generally speaking, we will have more promotions in the future.
> Just wait and see, Keep your eyes on them.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
whats whats the point of push? my item is in stock


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi lightake, I have a missing order (Q628215113 - tracking number: RA232695769CN). It never arrived to Argentina's post office. Can you help me? track it? or tell me how we have to proceed? thanks!

Charlie.


----------



## theace (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you stock THIS or THESE?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Can you push my order please?
> *	Q73638109


 
Hi:
Pushed.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Hi lightake, I have a missing order (Q628215113 - tracking number: RA232695769CN). It never arrived to Argentina's post office. Can you help me? track it? or tell me how we have to proceed? thanks!
> 
> Charlie.


 
Charlie:
You'd beter contact our Customer Service:
support.lightake.com


Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jul 22, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Charlie:
> You'd beter contact our Customer Service:
> support.lightake.com
> 
> ...


 
did Q623102244 ship yet?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 25, 2011)

New Arrival(Stock and ready to ship)
A Bandage Magic Cube
http://lightake.com/Search.do/Search.CubeTwist Bandage

C Type A-CC
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3...hite__Replacement_Accessories_Included_-42770
The black version will be updated in Lightake in two days.

D ShengEn 3rd Gen
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Pre_order_3x3x3_ShengEn__Magic_Cube_3rd_Generation_White-42903

Wish you can share this info with others want to own them.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Jul 25, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> New Arrival(Stock and ready to ship)
> A Bandage Magic Cube
> http://lightake.com/Search.do/Search.CubeTwist Bandage
> 
> ...


 
my lanlan order didnt receive the free lightake cube bag
why?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 25, 2011)

I can´t track my order with my tracking number i get, where I have to track it?


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> I can´t track my order with my tracking number i get, where I have to track it?


 Use http://www.track-chinapost.com/


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 25, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> Use http://www.track-chinapost.com/


 
I have tried so many times, but no results


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> I have tried so many times, but no results


In that case the order hasn't registered to the post system. Wait for a few days and try again.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 25, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> In that case the order hasn't registered to the post system. Wait for a few days and try again.


 
I hope so, I wait and see!


----------



## Charlie (Jul 25, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Charlie:
> You'd beter contact our Customer Service:
> support.lightake.com
> 
> ...



I have contact the customer service on 07/20, 07/22, and today. And I still have no answer.

Can you do anything to help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie said:


> I have contact the customer service on 07/20, 07/22, and today. And I still have no answer.
> 
> Can you do anything to help me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi:
Sorry for any inconvenience that may cause.
We have arranged one staff to follow up your problem.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Charlie (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been contact from support. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Joe Black (Jul 29, 2011)

Why has all Pyraminx and Skewb dissappear? When and why this happened?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Why has all Pyraminx and Skewb dissappear? When and why this happened?


 
I was wondering this, too.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Why has all Pyraminx and Skewb dissappear? When and why this happened?


 
Hi:
We currently have discussed with directly with Mr mefferts.
We are updating the items that you want directly from Mefferts.
It won't be too long for you to have them again.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually meant to cubes likes the QJ Pyra, LL or QJ Skewb. Does it mean you are not going to have them anymore?


----------



## rykusmo (Aug 3, 2011)

hi.

can you push my order please?
*Q81814688

thx a ton


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 3, 2011)

I doubt they will just push an order


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 3, 2011)

Speedcubesusa21 said:


> I doubt they will just push an order


 
They do it if anyone asks.


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Clayy9 (Aug 3, 2011)

Speedcubesusa21 said:


> Really?


 
Yes; look through the last 10 pages (or the whole thread, if you really want to...).


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 4, 2011)

From the confirmation e-mail recieved from Lightake:


For your convenience, you can view, track, and edit orders 48 hours a day through...


I smile a little everytime I see this. I would say that it is twice as convenient as most other shops!


100


----------



## sauso (Aug 5, 2011)

any chance Q84192412 can be pushed?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

What exactly does pushing an order do?


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 5, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> What exactly does pushing an order do?


 
they ship it out faster.


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 5, 2011)

Did anyone of you already get the black 2x2 LanLan from the special deal a few weeks ago?


----------



## OmeGa15 (Aug 5, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Did anyone of you already get the black 2x2 LanLan from the special deal a few weeks ago?



I did.


----------



## sauso (Aug 5, 2011)

my order shipped tonight. not sure if it was pushed but thanks anyway!


----------



## timeless (Aug 5, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Did anyone of you already get the black 2x2 LanLan from the special deal a few weeks ago?


 
there was a white one too but sold out in a few hours


----------



## cobe (Aug 5, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> What exactly does pushing an order do?


 
Because Lightake does not have any cube in stock. Every time after you ordered they are going to purchas from manufacturer. So they waste your time to save thire money, and you take the risk instead they do.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 5, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Did anyone of you already get the black 2x2 LanLan from the special deal a few weeks ago?


 
i bought five


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 5, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Did anyone of you already get the black 2x2 LanLan from the special deal a few weeks ago?



I ordered 10.


----------



## timeless (Aug 6, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> i bought five


 


HumanDude said:


> I ordered 10.


 
did u guys get the lightake bag?


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 6, 2011)

timeless said:


> did u guys get the lightake bag?


 
Out of my 10, 5 had bags and 5 didn't.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi:
We have dropped some price for the following ones:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Mefferts_Pillow_Skewb_Magic_Cube_White-33757
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Mefferts_Pillow_Skewb_Magic_Cube_Black-33756
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_Mefferts_Holey_Skewb_cube_Pillowed_White-33607
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Genuine_Mefferts_Holey_Skewb_cube_Pillowed_Black-33606

Thanks for the supporting


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Aug 6, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> Out of my 10, 5 had bags and 5 didn't.


 
u ordered them seperately?


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 6, 2011)

timeless said:


> u ordered them seperately?


 
I couldn't find a way to add more than 1 to my cart, nor to increase the amount after it was in my cart, so I made 10 separate orders.


----------



## timeless (Aug 6, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> I couldn't find a way to add more than 1 to my cart, nor to increase the amount after it was in my cart, so I made 10 separate orders.


 
lol thats risky, did they label the packages something other than magic cubes? they told me they changed their customs policy


----------



## HumanDude (Aug 6, 2011)

timeless said:


> lol thats risky, did they label the packages something other than magic cubes? they told me they changed their customs policy


 
No, they were all just labelled as magic cubes. Despite not being magical.


----------



## CRO (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you planning to restock QJ Pyraminx?

If yes, when?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi:
New item released again;
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.S...r_with_German_Stickers_Magic_Cube_White-44952
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.S...r_with_German_Stickers_Magic_Cube_Black-44953
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_New_Pyraminx_Magic_Cube_Black-44954
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_New_Pyraminx_Magic_Cube_White-44955
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_Feliks_Pillow_Magic_Cube_Black-44950
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.The_Feliks_Pillow_Magic_Cube_White-44951


Lightake.com


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, 

Can you push my order Q89102743 please?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lars (Aug 9, 2011)

When does WitTwo will be released?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 9, 2011)

Could you please push *Q810416094*?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aaronb (Aug 9, 2011)

I ordered a few cubes on Saturday, and got an email saying it shipped on Monday morning, and I ordered it with DHL shipping. On the checkout page it said DHL would take 6 days. My question is, is the estimated six days including getting the products from your suppliers and processing, or is the 6 days only include shipping? Also, if I ordered with DHL and it shipped on Monday, about when will it be here if I live in the U.S.? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 9, 2011)

I got my package  The free cube bag is really neat!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2011)

Lars said:


> When does WitTwo will be released?


 
Hi:
Please give me the picture.
Thanks



Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi:
I have pushed the order：Q89102743, Q810416094。
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I ordered a few cubes on Saturday, and got an email saying it shipped on Monday morning, and I ordered it with DHL shipping. On the checkout page it said DHL would take 6 days. My question is, is the estimated six days including getting the products from your suppliers and processing, or is the 6 days only include shipping? Also, if I ordered with DHL and it shipped on Monday, about when will it be here if I live in the U.S.?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
Hi:
I think you'd better contact our Customer Service for more details.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Please give me the picture.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=353


----------



## cubernya (Aug 12, 2011)

Could you please push *Q812119629*?

Thanks


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## garcijo (Aug 13, 2011)

Could you pleas push order Q810120787?
Thanks


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Aug 13, 2011)

Could you please push order *Q813188522*?
Thank you in advance


----------



## cubernya (Aug 13, 2011)

Could you please push *Q814017773*?

Thanks


----------



## mr6768 (Aug 14, 2011)

I mailed lightake a while ago and I haven't got any answers after 2 weeks !!
I recieved my order with 5 cubes missing !
someone please answer


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2011)

mr6768 said:


> I mailed lightake a while ago and I haven't got any answers after 2 weeks !!
> I recieved my order with 5 cubes missing !
> someone please answer


 
Hi:
We will reply any of the emails in 48 hours.
Your situation maybe caused by the internet disconnection which will resulted in the missing of the emails.
Please send again, don't just wait for the reply.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## olivier131 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello Lightake, is it possible to stock this : http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242&zenid=8df543791d5813ff178166fbc1e12cf4 ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2011)

olivier131 said:


> Hello Lightake, is it possible to stock this : http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242&zenid=8df543791d5813ff178166fbc1e12cf4 ?


 
Hi:
Lightake SKU：
32680


Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Aug 18, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Lightake SKU：
> 32680
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, The System is under maintance, the website has closed, please access this domain name later 

what is wrong?


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 19, 2011)

The website is up and running again.


----------



## kuhar (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Could you push my order: Q820229426 , please?
I hope I'll get it before competitions...

Thanks


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi could you please push Q821528954 Thanks in advance


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 21, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Lightake SKU：
> 32680
> 
> ...


 
he means the mini version. you linked the 6.7 cm one.


----------



## Mikon (Aug 21, 2011)

Is that the Shengshou V-III?
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_Black-33526


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 21, 2011)

LIGHTAKE
will you stock the new witeden 2x2 soon?
i really look forward to it


----------



## ismailhakki (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,

Could you please push my order: Q816015382.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really need this fast, so can you make sure it is sent quickly? thanks Q822220011

700th post!


----------



## theace (Aug 22, 2011)

DHL is crazy! I placed a $202 order on 16th August and it reached me today!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 22, 2011)

how long does it take right now to ship the order? mine is now up for 3 days


----------



## ismailhakki (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi:

Could you please push my order *Q816015382 *
Thanks a lot


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi；
I have pushed the order:
Q816015382 Q820229426 Q821528954 Q822220011

Lightake.com


----------



## ismailhakki (Aug 23, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi；
> I have pushed the order:
> Q816015382 Q820229426 Q821528954 Q822220011
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Thanks


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 23, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Is that the Shengshou V-III?
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_Black-33526


 

I am wondering that too. Hope anyone know!


----------



## theace (Aug 24, 2011)

That's V1. They had the v3 going for a while. Dunno what happened to it :|


----------



## Mikon (Aug 24, 2011)

theace said:


> That's V1. They had the v3 going for a while. Dunno what happened to it :|


 
Strange thing: I bought it because at the browser it was showing a "3rd gen" attached to its name.
Not only that but a lot of people said that this sku is the one for the V-III.
So, lightake? V-I or V-III?


----------



## cata (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,
could you push my order Q824025078

thanks in advance=)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 25, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Strange thing: I bought it because at the browser it was showing a "3rd gen" attached to its name.
> Not only that but a lot of people said that this sku is the one for the V-III.
> So, lightake? V-I or V-III?


 
I bought when it said "3rd gen" too. I received a V1, and after taking considerable effort to help them correct the mistake (the person emailing from customer services clearly had no idea about mechanisms, and probably wasn't a cuber), I have not been compensated or sent the correct cube. They eventually emailed and said the V3 was available, and linked to a SS 4x4 which wasn't labelled as version 3 and which showed pics of V1 mech. I've had enough, I'm buying from somewhere else, and probably getting the SS 6x6 while I'm at it.


----------



## Mikon (Aug 25, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I bought when it said "3rd gen" too. I received a V1, and after taking considerable effort to help them correct the mistake (the person emailing from customer services clearly had no idea about mechanisms, and probably wasn't a cuber), I have not been compensated or sent the correct cube. They eventually emailed and said the V3 was available, and linked to a SS 4x4 which wasn't labelled as version 3 and which showed pics of V1 mech. I've had enough, I'm buying from somewhere else, and probably getting the SS 6x6 while I'm at it.


Well... my lingyun and my lunhuin never reached my home and they just replayed something like "we see what we can do". Haha!
I just changed some details on my adress... let's see if I didn't lose money again.


----------



## choza244 (Aug 25, 2011)

how long has it been? because that happened to me some time ago, 5 months after they shipped the package they decided to send another one and I didn't lose my money.


----------



## Mikon (Aug 26, 2011)

choza244 said:


> how long has it been? because that happened to me some time ago, 5 months after they shipped the package they decided to send another one and I didn't lose my money.


I bought it on the 28th of April. How didi you made contact with them?


----------



## choza244 (Aug 26, 2011)

just emailed their customer service, but is not easy, I started emailed them since the 2nd month that the order didn't arrived, they always told me to wait, to wait and to wait... I kept in contact with them for 3 months and at the end they told me that they were going to ship it again, in total it was like 6 months since I ordered the first time to arrive.


----------



## Mikon (Aug 26, 2011)

choza244 said:


> just emailed their customer service, but is not easy, I started emailed them since the 2nd month that the order didn't arrived, they always told me to wait, to wait and to wait... I kept in contact with them for 3 months and at the end they told me that they were going to ship it again, in total it was like 6 months since I ordered the first time to arrive.


 
Thanks!
I just e-mailed than! Let's see how will it end!


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 27, 2011)

Could someone tell me what the difference between this: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Diamond_Style_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-29889
and this: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DaYan_Octahedral_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White_-29066


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd say colour. But there's a difference in weight as well.

BTW, they updated the puzzle list


----------



## choza244 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh!!!! there's the Lingyun 2

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_LingYun_2nd_Generation_Magic_Cube_Black-45301
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_LingYun_2nd_Generation_Magic_Cube_White-45302


----------



## theace (Aug 28, 2011)

I need a $600 0rder pushed please  Q815193499


----------



## cangcynr (Aug 28, 2011)

is this the version 3
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_Black-33526


----------



## cubernya (Aug 28, 2011)

cangcynr said:


> is this the version 3
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_ShengShou_Spring_Magic_Cube_Black-33526


 

Note: The 4x4x4 ShengShou Spring Magic Cube 2nd Gen is out of stock, 4x4x4 ShengShou Magic Cube 3rd Gen will instead of it.


----------



## timeless (Aug 29, 2011)

theace said:


> I need a $600 0rder pushed please  Q815193499


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Magic_Cube_Care_Tool-30084 have u tried this? i heard its exactly like maru lube


----------



## theace (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I have. It's a Maru KO, I believe but works just as well. I ordered 5 of those.


----------



## timeless (Aug 29, 2011)

theace said:


> Yes I have. It's a Maru KO, I believe but works just as well. I ordered 5 of those.


 
what about this one http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Original_RBK_DIY_Lubricant_for_Magic_Cube__15ml_-37986


----------



## meganone (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all

Does anybody know how you can cancel an order placed with Lightake (apart from e-mailing the customer department, which does not reply, and filing a Paypal dispute)? I've been waiting for over 20 days for them to send my order, and I'm a bit tired of their "Please wait a bit longer" messages. Thanks for any info.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 29, 2011)

Their customer service responds within 24 hours, they just live in Hong Kong so their time zones are different


----------



## meganone (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, they replied to me when I asked about my order, telling me to "please be patient". However, they've stopped replying since I asked them how to cancel my order...


----------



## theace (Aug 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> what about this one http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Original_RBK_DIY_Lubricant_for_Magic_Cube__15ml_-37986


 
Not a very good lube IMO


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 31, 2011)

meganone said:


> Well, they replied to me when I asked about my order, telling me to "please be patient". However, they've stopped replying since I asked them how to cancel my order...


 
Hi:
Actually, we wil reply our customer reply in 48 hours.
But sometimes, we have the situation that the email was lost and the time zone.
Anyway, you can post your requirement here to push your order or something.
If you resort to Paypal dispute, that might be much longer than you contact us directly.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 31, 2011)

I want to buy something from lightake but im really impatient.


----------



## theace (Aug 31, 2011)

Use DHL. It reaches within 72 hours. Inevitably.

Also, they have the Type C 2x2. Anyone have any reviews about? Check out the puzzle list


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
Can you please comine these two orders:
Q830113173, Q831159971
into one?
I ordered SS 5x5 yesterday and was planning to buy WitTwo somewhere else, but it came to Lightake today, so I want to receive one package instead of two.

Added:
Thanks!


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Lightake, 
How long does your average shipping to Australia take? 
Thanks


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Sep 1, 2011)

Itsurge: In my experience, it takes 3 weeks...but I have only ordered twice, and I live in Perth. It is usually customs that slows it down


----------



## yoyokidify (Sep 1, 2011)

I was given a tracking number and it was ''shipped'' a week ago... the tracking number was given and it doesn't even work. I want to know where my item is my order number is Q822028377


----------



## cata (Sep 1, 2011)

hi lightake,
i can't track my order anymore. i used the tracking on lightake and it said my order was in china 29/8 but now when i look it says nothing, it's just blank so i have no idea where my order is.
what does that mean? is my order on the way or did it like get lost or something?
My order number Q824025078 could you tell me what is going on with it, please.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

My order has the same thing happening. I have no tracking information at all


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 1, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> Itsurge: In my experience, it takes 3 weeks...but I have only ordered twice, and I live in Perth. It is usually customs that slows it down


 
ah.. cause I've been waiting for nearly 4


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Hello,
> Can you please comine these two orders:
> Q830113173, Q831159971
> into one?
> ...


 
Hi:
I can't help to combine this, you need to contact our Customer Service.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, all:
Be patient if no tracking info displayed, or you contact our support directly.
I am sure our customer service will help you to find a solution.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi:
We have some regular promotions ranged from electronics and cubes for you to choose.
Thanks
http://e.lightake.com/ads/29890.jpg
http://e.lightake.com/ads/Collectibles(111).png
http://e.lightake.com/ads/home_elec(108).png
http://e.lightake.com/ads/28868.jpg
http://e.lightake.com/ads/mice(333).gif


Lightake.com


----------



## CRO (Sep 2, 2011)

CRO said:


> Are you planning to restock QJ Pyraminx?
> 
> If yes, when?


 
bump


----------



## Charlie (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you pusho order nºQ830213816? Thanks!


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Lightake,

Can you push my order Q93100181 for me please?

Many thanks


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 5, 2011)

can you stock these ? 

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2587609


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 5, 2011)

mr6768 said:


> can you stock these ?
> 
> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2587609


 God damnit why would they stock products made in the USA?


----------



## nickcolley (Sep 7, 2011)

M4rQu5 said:


> God damnit why would they stock products made in the USA?


 
Are you sure they're made in the USA?


----------



## Eric79 (Sep 7, 2011)

nickcolley said:


> Are you sure they're made in the USA?


 Yes they are. Besides that, they are a brazen copy of DaYans work.


----------



## mr6768 (Sep 7, 2011)

they don't need to get from lubix and usa. they can get torpedo directly from dayan !


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you push my order Q98384087?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 9, 2011)

Uh oh. Is Lightake down right now?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 9, 2011)

Currently, yes.

isup.com


----------



## Eric79 (Sep 9, 2011)

As it says: "The system is updating, please wait. For any questions, please contact: [email protected]"


----------



## Eric79 (Sep 9, 2011)

And up and working again.


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 10, 2011)

all it does now is redirect me to google.com.....


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 10, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> all it does now is redirect me to google.com.....


 
same :S


----------



## choza244 (Sep 10, 2011)

is working for me


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 10, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> same :S


 
ditto


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 10, 2011)

Doesn't work for me. :3


----------



## yoyokidify (Sep 12, 2011)

lightake i sent you an email two days ago. still waiting


----------



## nitay6669 (Sep 15, 2011)

will you publish a new promotion code in the near future?
you didnt update the current one for 2 months.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2011)

nitay6669 said:


> will you publish a new promotion code in the near future?
> you didnt update the current one for 2 months.


 
Hi:
Actually, we have cube promotion every day.
You should focus on the main site of lightake.com.
Thanks.


Lightake.com


----------



## cubernya (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you ever going to restock a pyraminx? And will you stock the Dayan torpedoes...I want to buy some


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2011)

Promotion:
A
All LanLan Cube:
http://lightake.com/products.do/cate...olesale_LL-142
Discount:2% Off
Code:LIGHTAKELANLAN2
Expire:09/30



Lightake.com


----------



## Joe Black (Sep 18, 2011)

I made some orders and didn't appear in my account, but the payments has been made :S

It's not working OK, I can't track them now.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 21, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> I made some orders and didn't appear in my account, but the payments has been made :S
> 
> It's not working OK, I can't track them now.


 
Joe Black:
I think our customer service can help you at this point.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## dijitalxyz (Sep 23, 2011)

@Lightake.com

Q919219478
can you change price value for custom controls 70USD = 70$
and Items name "PC I/O Accessories"


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 24, 2011)

dijitalxyz said:


> @Lightake.com
> 
> Q919219478
> can you change price value for custom controls 70USD = 70$
> and Items name "PC I/O Accessories"


 
Hi:
Only our customer service can help you at this matter.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 24, 2011)

Lube Promotion:Available only for 30084
Code:LIGHTAKE30084
Discount:30%
Starting:10/01---10/15


Lightake.com


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 24, 2011)

@Lightake.com

I have contacted your customer support, I am only wondering where I can see when I get an answer?

Is it coming an e-mail or something?


----------



## Riley (Sep 25, 2011)

I was just about to make my first order ever. I used PayPal, but then it said the seller does not accept payments of people under 18 years old (which I am). So do I have to use my parents? I'd really like to use my own PayPal. Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 26, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> @Lightake.com
> 
> I have contacted your customer support, I am only wondering where I can see when I get an answer?
> 
> Is it coming an e-mail or something?


 Hi:
Through email.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> I was just about to make my first order ever. I used PayPal, but then it said the seller does not accept payments of people under 18 years old (which I am). So do I have to use my parents? I'd really like to use my own PayPal. Thanks.


 
Hi:
You can have a try again, and make a screenshot for us to confirm your problem.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Riley (Sep 27, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> You can have a try again, and make a screenshot for us to confirm your problem.
> Thanks
> 
> Lightake.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Sep 27, 2011)

I order 6 cubes more than a month ago. It's been 3 times I send an email through contact support and haven't gotten any answer yet.

My order is 
Receipt #: 63F33053SF432673U

Ordernumber #: Q821125338

Has it been shipped yet? To my adress in Sherbrooke, Québec, Canada or Beloeil, Québec, Canada

Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2011)

Riley said:


>


 
Hi：
You have to send your problem directly to: [email protected].
It's the first time I met this problem.
We need to directly contact Paypal to see if we can fix them for you.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> I order 6 cubes more than a month ago. It's been 3 times I send an email through contact support and haven't gotten any answer yet.
> 
> My order is
> Receipt #: 63F33053SF432673U
> ...


 
Hi:
8/31/2011 10:17:52 AM Do Partial Shipment [Tracking # Added: RR985980813CN]
9/23/2011 10:53:01 AM [Tracking # Added: No Tracknumber]

Sometimes our email address lost our customers email, if you send to one, but no reply, you should have to try another one.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## DaijoCube (Sep 28, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> 8/31/2011 10:17:52 AM Do Partial Shipment [Tracking # Added: RR985980813CN]
> 9/23/2011 10:53:01 AM [Tracking # Added: No Tracknumber]
> 
> ...


 
Does it mean my cubes have been shipped?

Well, I send 3 emails with all the information needed to contact me and still I got no reply. This thread was my only option! I'm happy to know my order was not lost.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Does it mean my cubes have been shipped?
> 
> Well, I send 3 emails with all the information needed to contact me and still I got no reply. This thread was my only option! I'm happy to know my order was not lost.


 
Hi:
PM me your email address which was used to contact our support.
I will check to see if our system have site bug.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Does it mean my cubes have been shipped?
> 
> Well, I send 3 emails with all the information needed to contact me and still I got no reply. This thread was my only option! I'm happy to know my order was not lost.


 
Hi:
We splitte your order into two:
One shipped on 10:17:52 AM 8/31/2011 
The other shipped on 10:53:01 AM 9/23/2011 

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## CRO (Oct 1, 2011)

Yay, T-parts in stock!


----------



## theace (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah. They are singles though 

The LT thread's being updated well


----------



## kalyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Lightake,

Can you push my order Q928106596 for me please?

Many thanks


----------



## Tomas1988 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi mr Lightake, 

Could you push my order Q929127556, please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi.

I have a question regarding the *Professional Magic Cube Lubricant (420ml)* product on Lightake.com
In some countries, the customs will stop aerosols and not send them to the address.
Will this product be sent and received just like any other? Or if you have it, could you please PM me an ingredients list? Some customs stop aerosols because of a certain ingredient.
Thanks.
If anyone else knows or has ordered this product internationally, could you please answer? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,

I made an order two days ago (Q105350541). I can't see it in "My account" under the section "My Order List". I find this estrange because the other times that I bought, I could see my order there immediately. However, if I enter to "Order Tracking" and I enter my PayPal email and the code of the order, I can see it. Maybe this is the normal procedure now, but as I said, it is estrange to me that I can't see my order in "My Order List".

By the way, I tried this through "Customer support" but I have had no answer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made an order two days ago (Q105350541). I can't see it in "My account" under the section "My Order List". I find this estrange because the other times that I bought, I could see my order there immediately. However, if I enter to "Order Tracking" and I enter my PayPal email and the code of the order, I can see it. Maybe this is the normal procedure now, but as I said, it is estrange to me that I can't see my order in "My Order List".
> 
> By the way, I tried this through "Customer support" but I have had no answer.


 
Hi:
You'd better send emails through two ways together:
support.lightake.com
&
[email protected].

I am sure that your email will be replied.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Lightake.com,
I have noticed some incosistency in the pricing of one of your products. The "3x3x3 Type A 5.2cm Small A Magic Cube Black" (sku:27211) is shown as being $3.68 on the product page, but as $4.19 on the cart page after being added to the cart.

An image of the product page:






An image of the cart:





I circled the prices.

Which is the correct price? I don't want to be paying $4.19 for something that is supposed to be $3.68. Please investigate this soon.
Thanks.


----------



## timeless (Oct 15, 2011)

lightake when will u stock shengshou 6x6x6?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 15, 2011)

@pi.cubed
That product is cheaper if you enter in the coupon code. So enter it in and it will be 3.68

@Lightake
When will you guys restock speedstack mats?


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 16, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> @pi.cubed
> That product is cheaper if you enter in the coupon code. So enter it in and it will be 3.68


 
Thanks.
How do I find the coupon code? I entered in 'LIGHTAKE27211' (27211 is the sku) but it told me the code was invalid.
Thanks.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure LIGHTAKE34119 is the code. It's on the front page on left hand side. Scroll down a bit ;]


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh, that code is for a slightly different cube. It is made by the same company. But after seeing that that cube would be only $3 after using the code, I thought would get it instead of another cube I was getting anway. But then it said 'Invalid Coupon Code'. And I know it is the right code because I saw it after you pointed it out. :confused: :S

Thanks for your help btw.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 18, 2011)

timeless said:


> lightake when will u stock shengshou 6x6x6?


 
Hi:
Currently we can't stock this.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 18, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> @pi.cubed
> That product is cheaper if you enter in the coupon code. So enter it in and it will be 3.68
> 
> @Lightake
> When will you guys restock speedstack mats?


 
Hi:
What kind of speedstack mats that you mentioned?
Please leave us the links.


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 18, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Oh, that code is for a slightly different cube. It is made by the same company. But after seeing that that cube would be only $3 after using the code, I thought would get it instead of another cube I was getting anway. But then it said 'Invalid Coupon Code'. And I know it is the right code because I saw it after you pointed it out. :confused: :S
> 
> Thanks for your help btw.


 
Hi:
Actually, we have several promos for the cube.
Discount for all the cubes and discount only for one cube.

If you can pay attention to Lightake.com, you can find the rules.

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (Oct 18, 2011)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> Currently we can't stock this.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 
because of the vcube patent?


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 18, 2011)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Blue_Mat_Only_(89.0x32.5CM)-35191
That is the mat. It would be cool if it were cheaper or if you had different mats


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 19, 2011)

timeless said:


> because of the vcube patent?


 
Hi:
Yes.
We wish that can fix in the near future.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 19, 2011)

Petezorzz said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Blue_Mat_Only_(89.0x32.5CM)-35191
> That is the mat. It would be cool if it were cheaper or if you had different mats


 
Hi:
You can take a look at this one:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Big_Rectangle_Magic_Cube_Mat_-24711

We will contact our supplier to see if we can stock other mats for you.

Lightake.com


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wondering, is the ShengShou 5x5 out of stock or something? I can't seem to find it on the website.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Lightake, I will probably get the mat, a timer and some puzzles. Will you guys have QJ Megaminxes and Pyraminxes? Also curvy copters?

PS. Does a QJ Timer attach to the mat?


----------



## lachose (Oct 19, 2011)

No, they don't


----------



## crocuber (Oct 19, 2011)

where do you type the codes?


----------



## cata (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi lightake,
could you push my order Q1020193995
Thanks


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 21, 2011)

crocuber said:


> where do you type the codes?



When you are in your cart, there is a "enter coupon code here" thing. Type it in there.


----------



## kalyo (Oct 21, 2011)

When restock the ShengShou 4x4x4 and 5x5x5? Thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 22, 2011)

cata said:


> Hi lightake,
> could you push my order Q1020193995
> Thanks


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## Henrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Lightake

could you push this order: Q101110088
I ordered it more than 3 weeks ago.

Henrik


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 25, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Hi Lightake
> 
> could you push this order: Q101110088
> I ordered it more than 3 weeks ago.
> ...


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.


Lightake.com


----------



## oliverfreitas (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Lightake

could you push this order: Q824205667
I ordered it more than 10 weeks ago.

thx


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 27, 2011)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Big_Rectangle_Magic_Cube_Mat_-24711
Hi Lightake, does speedstack timers or QJ timers attach to this mat?


----------



## APdRF (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello LighTake, can you push my order Q1030172141 ?

I need it for a competition


----------



## jaywong88 (Oct 30, 2011)

oh..mine i would like to buy dayan ZhanChi but..don't have enough fund...


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello!

Can you put my order? Q114046315


----------



## hic0057 (Nov 6, 2011)

What happened to the Shengshou 5x5s?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 7, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> What happened to the Shengshou 5x5s?


 
Currently, we can't sell this one.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Nov 8, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> What happened to the Shengshou 5x5s?


 
You can always mail customer service and ask them if you can buy one 

*EDIT:* Whoa! Check THIS out


----------



## solved (Nov 13, 2011)

Please push:

Q1114315795

Thank you


----------



## dcrystalj (Nov 14, 2011)

are you going to have more of this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LWB_Magic_Blue_White_Ruler_Intelligence_Test_Cube_-24359 ???

thanx for reply


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2011)

dcrystalj said:


> are you going to have more of this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LWB_Magic_Blue_White_Ruler_Intelligence_Test_Cube_-24359 ???
> 
> thanx for reply


 
Hi:
We need to confirm first.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 15, 2011)

dcrystalj said:


> are you going to have more of this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LWB_Magic_Blue_White_Ruler_Intelligence_Test_Cube_-24359 ???
> 
> thanx for reply


 
Hi:
Take a look at this one:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.LWB_Magic_Blue_Color_Ruler_Intelligence_Test_Cube_-24358

Lightake.com


----------



## whizurl (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Lightake, I have a customer who ordered SKU 36163/ order info Q119154045. Today is already 15/11/2011 but the status of item is still showing 11/10/2011 8:52:32 AM > Collecting Products Now > Processing. Please update immediately or I will report as dispute and request for refund.


----------



## gogleash (Nov 15, 2011)

What about lanlan 7x7x7


----------



## mmitchev (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi can you please push order Q1112915755, it's been processing for almost a week now, thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 21, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> Hi can you please push order Q1112915755, it's been processing for almost a week now, thanks.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 21, 2011)

gogleash said:


> What about lanlan 7x7x7


 
Hi:
Right now, we can't sell cubes over 5x5x5.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 21, 2011)

whizurl said:


> Hi Lightake, I have a customer who ordered SKU 36163/ order info Q119154045. Today is already 15/11/2011 but the status of item is still showing 11/10/2011 8:52:32 AM > Collecting Products Now > Processing. Please update immediately or I will report as dispute and request for refund.


 
Hi:
I am sorry for the late reply.
Sometimes, the stock status can't guarantee the fastest delivery.
Wish you can understand.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 28, 2011)

New Promotion:

8% OFF For All GJ(Type-A) Cube

Code: LIGHTAKEType-ATime: 11/20/2011 - 12/10/2011


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 28, 2011)

All Cubes
Discount: 2% Off
Code:LIGHTAKECYBERMONDAY
Expiry:12/10


----------



## cubernya (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you guys going to get a shengshou 5x5 back soon?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Are you guys going to get a shengshou 5x5 back soon?


 Hi:
No, not currently.


Lightake.com


----------



## crocuber (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you please push order Q1205162382. thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 12, 2011)

crocuber said:


> Can you please push order Q1205162382. thanks


 
Hi:
Pushed.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 12, 2011)

I ordered 2 weeks back. My status says do partial shipment, does this mean it has been shipped or whether it will be done soon?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you push my order Q1205131037? Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 14, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> I ordered 2 weeks back. My status says do partial shipment, does this mean it has been shipped or whether it will be done soon?


 
Hi；
Means some of your items are shipped, some are not because of the stock status.
Once we have the left ones in stock, they will be shipped.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 14, 2011)

Unknown.soul said:


> Can you push my order Q1205131037? Thank you.


 
Hi:
Pushed.

Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 14, 2011)

Why was I asked for my phone number by email for express mail when I already put it when ordering?
Also, could you please push Q1213912036?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Lightake-purchased Zhan-Chi issue*

Anybody have this problem? I purchased two black Zhan-Chis from Lightake and one of the corners wasn't fitting together properly, and upon closer inspection, I realized that it wasn't fitting because it belonged to a different puzzle.







I was trying to determine where the odd piece came from, and then I came to the startling revelation that the ENTIRE PUZZLE was wrong and the "wrong" piece was actually the only Zhan Chi part. 









(Ling Yun v2 on left, Zhan Chi on the right).

What are the odds that Lightake will actually come through with a replacement? I mean, it's a $6 difference between a Ling Yun v2 and a Zhan Chi.


----------



## wOOx (Dec 18, 2011)

Can you push my order Q1217615925? 

Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 19, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Anybody have this problem? I purchased two black Zhan-Chis from Lightake and one of the corners wasn't fitting together properly, and upon closer inspection, I realized that it wasn't fitting because it belonged to a different puzzle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi:
Sorry for the inconvenience.
You'd better contact our Customer Service for that.

Lightake.com


----------



## theace (Dec 23, 2011)

Shengshou 8x8?!


----------



## aaronb (Dec 23, 2011)

theace said:


> Shengshou 8x8?!


 
But, they can't sell the Shengshou 4x4s and 5x5s?


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> But, they can't sell the Shengshou 4x4s and 5x5s?


 
4x4 are they selling but not 5x5s and 6x6s


----------



## sa11297 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_RBK-141
I want to buy a 2x2x4 but the link is messed up. Can you help?


----------



## theace (Dec 27, 2011)

THIS seems to be the only one they have.

Ima place another $500 order in 2 days :3


----------



## caartey (Jan 4, 2012)

I made an order on 20-12-2011
the order status said Collecting Products now on 21-12-2011
But after two weeks my order is still collecting...
Two weeks seems too much even with the holidays....

To LIGHTAKE 
My order number is Q1220115986
Will it be shipped/processed or not???

To others 
Is this normal/ok or should i intiate paypal issue to get my money back...???


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 6, 2012)

caartey said:


> I made an order on 20-12-2011
> the order status said Collecting Products now on 21-12-2011
> But after two weeks my order is still collecting...
> Two weeks seems too much even with the holidays....
> ...


 
Hi:
Your order was shipped today.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2012)

Lightake New Year Coupon
For all cubes in Lightake.com
Try to use this code:
LIGHTAKENEWYEAR2012.
Expire Date: 1/31/2012

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 10, 2012)

6% OFF For Cube4you Magic Cubes

Code: LIGHTAKECube4youTime: 12/31/2011 - 1/31/2012 (HK Time)

Link: http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_MHZ-147

Lightake.com


----------



## cubernya (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you push Q120115810359?

Also: 8% off any item in the store : retailmenot


----------



## Photon (Jan 16, 2012)

When I visited the website last time, there was a mention of staff holidays from Jan 16 HKT to some date. could you tell me what date that was?


----------



## Kyle™ (Jan 16, 2012)

I just placed an order today.
Order number : Q120116165851
Will this be shipped on time or after the Holiday?


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Jan 17, 2012)

could you perhaps could be a little faster for order number Q120112108211 because i have a comp coming up soon. thanks!


----------



## Braydon (Jan 17, 2012)

i placed an order and about 2-3 days after the traking was avalible and worked but the next day my traking site said it was invalid i dont know if its a glitch with the site but my order number is Q1231112667 (been like this for about a week)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi:
We just are back from holidays.
Everything will be normal from now on.
But due to the orders of last several days, processing speed will be slower than before.
Any help that you need, just let me know.
For customer service, please contact our support:
[email protected]
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Braydon (Jan 31, 2012)

i got my order but found a cube i ordered to be missing


----------



## Dillonzer (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey,
I ordered from here on Jan 25th 2012 (during holidays), and on the 30th it was changed to collecting items. I'm wondering if it will be shipped soon because it's already the 7th of February and my items have not been collected?
Order Num: Q120125922011
Thanks.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you push my order? Q120124028168


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 8, 2012)

Braydon said:


> i got my order but found a cube i ordered to be missing


 
Hi:
For customer service, please contact our support:
[email protected]
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 8, 2012)

Dillonzer said:


> Hey,
> I ordered from here on Jan 25th 2012 (during holidays), and on the 30th it was changed to collecting items. I'm wondering if it will be shipped soon because it's already the 7th of February and my items have not been collected?
> Order Num: Q120125922011
> Thanks.


 
Hi:
I have pushed your order.
Although we are back since 30th, still a lot of suppliers in China didn't.
This is the truth only happened between Spring Festivals in China.
Wish you can understand.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 8, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Can you push my order? Q120124028168


 
Hi:
You order was pushed today.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 8, 2012)

Lightake Promotion: Show the love to whoever should have your love
Discount:2%
Code:LIGHTAKELOVE
Expire Date: 2012-2-29 23:59:59
Available for all cubes in Lightake.com


Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## juanjcgp (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you push my orders? Q120204135365 Q120204135125 and Q120205250794


----------



## doublespeed5 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Lightake Shipping*

I ordered my two cubes: Ghost Hand 2x2 White and Alpha Type 3 Sealed from Lightake.com on January 13, and it said shipped January 30. I was wondering how long shipping might be, I live in the US.

(BTW I don't know where to post this so can a mod please move me to the right place?)
Thanks


----------



## HelpCube (Feb 8, 2012)

Around 2 weeks. Belongs in One Answer Question thread.


----------



## Mortalhex (Feb 10, 2012)

when will the stack pod be back in stock
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackPod_Mini_Display_-29701


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 13, 2012)

juanjcgp said:


> Can you push my orders? Q120204135365 Q120204135125 and Q120205250794


 
Hi:
Pushed.
Thanks


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 13, 2012)

doublespeed5 said:


> I ordered my two cubes: Ghost Hand 2x2 White and Alpha Type 3 Sealed from Lightake.com on January 13, and it said shipped January 30. I was wondering how long shipping might be, I live in the US.
> 
> (BTW I don't know where to post this so can a mod please move me to the right place?)
> Thanks


 
Hello:
If you want to know the order status, you can contact our customer service:
[email protected].
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Petezorzz (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello, can you please push my order:
Q120213190973


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2012)

Is Lightake a good place to get the QJ Pyraminx? When will you have this timer back in stock? And does it come with the mat? It seems overpriced.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 14, 2012)

You have to buy the mat seperatly.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, is the DaYan GuHong 'v1' still in sale? If it is, how much does it cost?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 16, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Is Lightake a good place to get the QJ Pyraminx? When will you have this timer back in stock? And does it come with the mat? It seems overpriced.


 
I'm still waiting for answers. Also, how long should shipping take to the UK?


----------



## StratoPulse (Feb 18, 2012)

can you push order q120208100079


----------



## nicoc77 (Feb 18, 2012)

hey lightake when will you have shensghou 5x5 back in stock?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm still waiting for answers. Also, how long should shipping take to the UK?



I'd like to order from here or Dinodirect today and haven't got an answer in either thread.


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 21, 2012)

Please push order Q120213154717. It's last update was about a week ago.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 24, 2012)

StratoPulse said:


> can you push order q120208100079


 
Hi:
Pushed.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 24, 2012)

nicoc77 said:


> hey lightake when will you have shensghou 5x5 back in stock?


 
Hi:
We can't sell this item any more for some reason.
Sorry.

Lightake.com


----------



## nicoc77 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi:
> We can't sell this item any more for some reason.
> Sorry.
> 
> Lightake.com


 
Oh that's bad 
Can you push order Q120219107344 please? Thanks.


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you push order:
Q120213190973
Please? Thankyou


----------



## euninja (Mar 4, 2012)

Can you please push order Q120229163593? Thanks


----------



## juanjcgp (Mar 4, 2012)

Could you please push my order? Q120304146812. Thank you!


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi:
All the orders aboved were pushed.

Lightake.com


----------



## shadem (Mar 8, 2012)

Can you please push order Q120304227915 ?

Thanks!


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, I placed an order but didn't receive an order number like I always do, I can't view my order status this way, what can I do?


----------



## Guinness (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey lightake , i have a tracking number ,i go to http://lightake.com/Tracking/Tracking.do , i place the tracking number and is always "Unavailable".Two weeks now.I don't see the point of a tracking number that doesn't track nothing


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Lightake, I ordered some cubes on 15th February 2012. It's almost been a month and it still hasn't arrived. Is it meant to take this long? I live in Melbourne, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello:
There are two things that I need to clear here:
1 It's a good way to contact our customer service to help you fix the problem including pushing orders, order tracking and something.
2 We have regular promotions and deals on site, keep your eyes on our main site:www.lightake.com

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## olivier131 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Lightake, is it possible to stock this :

http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=425
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=419


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 16, 2012)

how much time will shipping to melbourne, Australia take.


----------



## Eazoon (Mar 19, 2012)

why are the zhanchi's so expensive?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 19, 2012)

Blablabla said:


> Hello, I placed an order but didn't receive an order number like I always do, I can't view my order status this way, what can I do?


 
Hi:
We now fixed this problem.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 19, 2012)

olivier131 said:


> Hello Lightake, is it possible to stock this :
> 
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=425
> http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=419


 
Hi:
We need to check, after that, we will let you know.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 19, 2012)

cubelover111 said:


> how much time will shipping to melbourne, Australia take.


 
Hi:
Please turn to your customer service for more accurate answer.
[email protected]


Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 19, 2012)

Eazoon said:


> why are the zhanchi's so expensive?


 
Hi:
We have to use this EXPENSIVE price according to some rules.
Sorry for this, but if you want to wholesale this item, you can email us:
[email protected]

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you believe it?
I don't know if you believe, but I choose to believe.
April Fool's Day Promotion
Discount: 5% for all cubes
Code:CUBEFOOLSDAY
Expire:2012/04/07 23:59:59(HongKong Time)

Why not try this code?


Lightake.com


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 1, 2012)

StackMat-14$ is SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## mosl92 (Apr 3, 2012)

Why don't you have any "normal" pyraminx? Like the QJ one


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> StackMat-14$ is SOLD OUT!!!


 
Hi:
We need to confirm if we can bring other kind of stack-mat.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2012)

mosl92 said:


> Why don't you have any "normal" pyraminx? Like the QJ one


 
Hi:
If you want to buy this normal one, please contact our customer service.

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> StackMat-14$ is SOLD OUT!!!


 
Hi:
you can buy this one:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Professional_Big_Rectangle_Magic_Cube_Mat_-24711


Lightake.com


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 6, 2012)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Speed_Stacks_StackMat_Complete_Timer_Blue-42846. This is SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## Alex97 (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you have 5x5,6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Do you have 5x5,6x6 and 7x7?


 
They just put up a Shengshou 7x7: Black & White


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Why no cubes on Lightake?


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 10, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Why no cubes on Lightake?



here


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you. They removed Magic Cubes from the list on the left.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got a question. Where are 5x5 cubes like shengshou or any other 5x5 cube. I see only kaiyue 5x5 in other cubes. Seriously it's not the cube I need. The problem is 
I can pay only with paypal and I haven't found any site with good shipping and paypal paying system


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 19, 2012)

Thunderbolt said:


> I've got a question. Where are 5x5 cubes like shengshou or any other 5x5 cube. I see only kaiyue 5x5 in other cubes. Seriously it's not the cube I need. The problem is
> I can pay only with paypal and I haven't found any site with good shipping and paypal paying system


 
Hi:
Any buying problem, please contact our customer service.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 19, 2012)

Lightake Promotion: International Labor Day Promotion
Discount:5%
Code:LIGHTAKEILDP
Expire Date: 2012-05-3123:59:59
Available for all cubes in Lightake.com

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello:
Currently, we are undergoing one promotion campaign, the procedure is just like this:
1 Choose some items(Leave the SKU in the post) you like and you need
2 We make a coupon code for you to make the item more closed and more attractive
3 You use the code in Lightake.com, and get what you want.

If you really need some cubes, please leave the SKU here, we can do that according to the popularity of the items you post here.
Come on to join the campaign.

Lightake.com


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2012)

Is there any chance of ShengShou 8x8s being stocked?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 8, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> Is there any chance of ShengShou 8x8s being stocked?


 
Hi:
Please turn to our customer service for help.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## timeless (May 8, 2012)

can you push Q120504940786


----------



## retep (May 10, 2012)

I feel like I should mention that you probably shouldn't get a cube from here if you want it any time soon. I placed an order on April 11th, it was shipped on the 16th and despite the advertised shipping time being 7-15 business days I still have not received it and it is now May 9th... When inquiring about this with customer support I was told that their advertised shipping time actually wasn't true and they doubled it from 7-15 days to 14-28 days for shipping... At this rate I am likely to get my order from TheCubicle which I ordered May 2nd before my April 11th order from Lightake.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2012)

Hi:
Lightake promotion continue to play:

Lightake Promotion: International Labor Day Promotion
Discount:5%
Code:LIGHTAKEILDP
Expire Date: 2012-05-3123:59:59
Available for all cubes in Lightake.com

SKU:54078 41% Off
Code: LIGHTAKE54078
Original Sale：$26.99
Discount Sale: $15.92
Expired : 2012.05.23


Lightake.com


----------



## bluretto (May 21, 2012)

thanx lightake


----------



## Lightake.com (May 21, 2012)

bluretto said:


> thanx lightake


 
Hi:
You are welcome.
Keep your eyes on this post and find some more promotions ahead.

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi:
Lightake New Promotion had been sent out, please check your member email to know more

Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 11, 2012)

New Cubes Here:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_2_GuHong_Magic_Cube_Multicolor-54780

Lightake.com


----------



## TanMMA (Jun 13, 2012)

What's drop shipping?
And about how long would it take to get to ship to Sweden?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 13, 2012)

TanMMA said:


> And about how long would it take to get to ship to Sweden?



It takes 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 13, 2012)

Do LighTake sell GhostHand Magics? I can't find it.


----------



## TanMMA (Jun 13, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> It takes 2-4 weeks.



Tackar!! 
Did you get charged at all for your package coming into Sweden? (Tull deklaration I think it's called??)
And what exactly is the drop-shipping option?


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 13, 2012)

TanMMA said:


> Tackar!!
> Did you get charged at all for your package coming into Sweden? (Tull deklaration I think it's called??)
> And what exactly is the drop-shipping option?



Inga problem

No, I have ordered 4 times from there and never any extra charges. (but ofc I can't guarantee that)
But I don't know what drop-shipping is.


----------



## axl (Jun 23, 2012)

TanMMA said:


> What's drop shipping?



Its a service where the package will not have the name or logo of lightake mentioned on it. Its useful if you are a reseller. You can get it shipped directly to your customer and he wouldn't know you brought it from lightake.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2012)

axl said:


> Its a service where the package will not have the name or logo of lightake mentioned on it. Its useful if you are a reseller. You can get it shipped directly to your customer and he wouldn't know you brought it from lightake.


Hi:

We take them as reseller or drop shipped.
Generally, we have a drop shipping system，perform like this；http://lightake.com/help/detail.do/ID.74
You can use our system to instruct your customers to buy.

If you need more information, please contact: [email protected]

Thanks
Lightake.com


----------



## Mephisto (Jul 9, 2012)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189

Is this the MF8 *v2*? (or first version?)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 12, 2012)

Mephisto said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
> 
> Is this the MF8 *v2*? (or first version?)



Hi:
The sencond.

Lightake.com


----------



## ekcy (Jul 22, 2012)

When I check my order, it said partial shipment and the stickers would be sent 'next time', can you check to see if it is ready now? Here is my order number: Q120711717284
Thank you


----------



## EvanChao (Jul 22, 2012)

In your opinion D-39 Silicone Spray or Maru Lube works better?? :O


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 23, 2012)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_12_Color_Polygonal_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-22362
Is this a Qj V1 or V2?


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 23, 2012)

It's the V2.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, All:
New Item Promotion:
DaYan 5-ZhanChi
http://lightake.com/Search.do/Search.DaYan 5-ZhanChi
Discount:15%
Code:LIGHTAKEDY10
Expire:31st, July, 2012(HongKong time)

Lightake.com


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 24, 2012)

*Mini Zhanchis now on Lightake!*

The mini Zhanchis are now on Lightake. I'm posting to let everyone know.

They're all around/under $10!

http://lightake.com/Search.do/Search.zhanchi


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2012)

The stickers look cool.


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I also like the new box colors.

I'm like $1.50 short in PayPal, so I can't get a 50mm DIY yet...d'oh!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like the mini minis aren't there yet (the stickerless 42mm).


----------



## tato0498 (Jul 25, 2012)

the shengshou 5x5 is not :/


----------



## lex (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,

Regarding the Dayan Zhanchi, is the _Porcelain White_(http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-43911) a different shade of white than _White_(http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_White-43912)?

ie, If I were to buy the _Porcelain White_ Zhanchi, am I guaranteed to receive a version that is a different shade from a typical white zhanchi?

The color of my current white Dayan Zhanchi is very dull. I have been yearning for the existence of a better shaded white one and I believe that the _Porcelain White_ will be it.

I am excited but hesitant to buy as I would like a confirmation that _Porcelain White_ and _White_ are truly different. Please get back to me. Thanks!.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 25, 2012)

How long to Sydney? (Saying Australia is fine)


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Jul 25, 2012)

From personal experience shipping to Perth, 2 and a half to three weeks. Although I know that for Perth the packages have to go through Sydney wich adds on 3 days ('cause I look at tracking and stuff).


----------



## crocuber (Jul 26, 2012)

Why is DIY 50mm 3x3x3 DaYan 5-ZhanChi Magic Cube Kit - Black 13$ and few days ago was 8$?


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Jul 26, 2012)

I was wondering about this too. If you want it cheaper though, just use the code LIGHTAKEDY10 when you checkout to save $1 or something...


----------



## Blablabla (Jul 27, 2012)

Could you please push order Q120725126058...
By the way, will you ever sell a red Guhong 2?


----------



## grommuz (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, is the tiled qj megaminx v1 or v2? (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Q...onal_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24166)


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2012)

grommuz said:


> Hey, is the tiled qj megaminx v1 or v2? (http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Q...onal_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-24166)



Hi:
V2.
thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Blablabla (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello. My order has been "processing" since July 25. It's Q120725126058. Could you do something about that?


----------



## juanjcgp (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello, my orders have been collecting products since July 10th, can you please push them? Q120710237215 and Q120710234809


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 8, 2012)

Blablabla said:


> Hello. My order has been "processing" since July 25. It's Q120725126058. Could you do something about that?



Hi:
Pushed your order.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 8, 2012)

juanjcgp said:


> Hello, my orders have been collecting products since July 10th, can you please push them? Q120710237215 and Q120710234809



Hello:
I have pushed your order.
Thanks

Lightake.com


----------



## Siva (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,

My order Q120801112986 has been processing for a week. Any chance it will be shipped soon?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2012)

Siva said:


> Hello,
> 
> My order Q120801112986 has been processing for a week. Any chance it will be shipped soon?


Hello,your order has been shipped on 8/9/2012, sorry for the delay reply.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Sep 2, 2012)

¿Is the Web page down? I want to see how is going my order Q120831736525, but the webpage is down


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 2, 2012)

ViXoZuDo said:


> ¿Is the Web page down? I want to see how is going my order Q120831736525, but the webpage is down



yeah, me too 

Q120826429023


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Sep 3, 2012)

Page is back... hope my order will be sent soon: Q120831736525


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2012)

ViXoZuDo said:


> Page is back... hope my order will be sent soon: Q120831736525


Our site was back and your order will be shipped today.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2012)

CommaYou said:


> yeah, me too
> 
> Q120826429023



Update: Your order was shipped.


----------



## khoavo12 (Sep 14, 2012)

Do I get the Lightake bag along with my order?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 20, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> Do I get the Lightake bag along with my order?



Of course you will.


----------



## radmin (Sep 20, 2012)

Order Date: 9/15/2012
Order Number: Q120915919037


Can you let me know if this order made it into the system OK. I was charged and got this email but there was an error on the web page after I paid.
Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 21, 2012)

radmin said:


> Order Date: 9/15/2012
> Order Number: Q120915919037
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,your order is no problem,unfortunately this item was stopped selling, please contact our customer service for exchange or refund, sorry about it.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Gordon (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi

Last week i've received my order (Q120907147742). Unfortunately, there was a wrong item in the package. I've contacted the customer support but I did not receive any answer until now.

How do I have to proceed?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 24, 2012)

Contact them again I'd say. Or PM here.


----------



## wizH (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey. Just about to buy the mf8 megaminx v2. However, the link you supply in the first post (where it says here that it's v2), it doesn't say v2 on the website itself. So is it for sure that I will get a mf8 v2 megaminx, even though it doesn't say so on the website?

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189


----------



## Endgame (Sep 25, 2012)

wizH said:


> Hey. Just about to buy the mf8 megaminx v2. However, the link you supply in the first post (where it says here that it's v2), it doesn't say v2 on the website itself. So is it for sure that I will get a mf8 v2 megaminx, even though it doesn't say so on the website?
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189



yeah its for sure


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi guys, I am planning to sponsor a contest here and of course there will be some free prizes for the winners. 
What kinds of contest do you want? please let me know, I will think about it,thank you!

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 26, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Hi
> 
> Last week i've received my order (Q120907147742). Unfortunately, there was a wrong item in the package. I've contacted the customer support but I did not receive any answer until now.
> 
> How do I have to proceed?


Hello, I checked but we didn't receive any email from you according to the order number you mentioned;please keep contacting with our customer service via [email protected], we 'll help you figure it out ASAP.



wizH said:


> Hey. Just about to buy the mf8 megaminx v2. However, the link you supply in the first post (where it says here that it's v2), it doesn't say v2 on the website itself. So is it for sure that I will get a mf8 v2 megaminx, even though it doesn't say so on the website?
> 
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189


Yes,it's for sure. I will modify the description later,thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do some links not work? (like 5x5 shengshou) They take me to the new arrivals page.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 30, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to sponsor a contest here and of course there will be some free prizes for the winners.
> What kinds of contest do you want? please let me know, I will think about it,thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Jerry



Some kind of guessing game maybe?


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to sponsor a contest here and of course there will be some free prizes for the winners.
> What kinds of contest do you want? please let me know, I will think about it,thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Jerry


The kind of contest in which everyone wins? 
anyway, a guessing game could work well, as mentioned above.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Sep 30, 2012)

Finding game? possibly?


Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, I am planning to sponsor a contest here and of course there will be some free prizes for the winners.
> What kinds of contest do you want? please let me know, I will think about it,thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Jerry


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Jerry, I cant find the 2x2 white LanLan. Can you send me the link? Or is it sold out? Please response ASAP. Thanks a lot


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 5, 2012)

Alan Chang said:


> Why do some links not work? (like 5x5 shengshou) They take me to the new arrivals page.





khoavo12 said:


> Hey Jerry, I cant find the 2x2 white LanLan. Can you send me the link? Or is it sold out? Please response ASAP. Thanks a lot



Hi guys, we have to stop selling those illegal stuff because of the paypal problem,pls contact our customer service if you found some sku you prefer to buy were missing, sorry about it.
Regards,
Jerry


----------



## Alex97 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have just ordered some cube (Q121013213175) . When do you send me the package.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 13, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, we have to stop selling those illegal stuff because of the paypal problem,pls contact our customer service if you found some sku you prefer to buy were missing, sorry about it.
> Regards,
> Jerry



The LanLan 2x2 is nowhere near illegal...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> I have just ordered some cube (Q121013213175) . When do you send me the package.


Hi,your order will be shipped today.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 16, 2012)

oh wow. Now the White LanLan 2x2 is back.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 20, 2012)

Please push order Q121016216676.


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 20, 2012)

do any stickers on lightake come with application tape


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 20, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> do any stickers on lightake come with application tape



No, I asked them. You have to apply them one by one or get some tape.


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 20, 2012)

Kyooberist said:


> No, I asked them. You have to apply them one by one or get some tape.



so i looked through my old stickers and saw i had an unopened pack. there were stickers on them and then a yellow sheet of paper where there was application tape. i probably got it from lightake maybe even popbuying back when it was around. idunno but i have application tape now :>


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 23, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> Please push order Q121016216676.


Hi, finally your order will be shipped tomorrow because of the SKU25567 was out of stock in these days.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Oct 25, 2012)

What's is going on with all the shipments? My order is already like 1 month late.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 26, 2012)

ViXoZuDo said:


> What's is going on with all the shipments? My order is already like 1 month late.


Sometimes the delivery time is longer than usual, it depends on the shipping company and we'll push them faster.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 26, 2012)

New arrives magic cubes have in stock, please check this link: http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Magic_Cube-13


----------



## KrazyCube (Oct 27, 2012)

hi,
ive ordered a dayan cube to Ireland a month ago and it still isnt here

please reply, K


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 29, 2012)

KrazyCube said:


> hi,
> ive ordered a dayan cube to Ireland a month ago and it still isnt here
> 
> please reply, K


Hi, pls reply me your order number here thanks.


----------



## Lid (Oct 29, 2012)

Please push order Q121025229554


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 29, 2012)

how long does posting in guangdong usually take?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2012)

Lid said:


> Please push order Q121025229554


Hi, finally your order will be shipped tomorrow, all stuff were in our warehouse.



canadiancuber said:


> how long does posting in guangdong usually take?


we have stop using China post since we found many customers complain the delivery time, and all free shipping orders will be shipped by HongKong post from November even if it's more expensive but faster than China post. Hope everything goes well before Christmas day coming and sorry for the delay again.


----------



## canadiancuber (Nov 2, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> we have stop using China post since we found many customers complain the delivery time, and all free shipping orders will be shipped by HongKong post from November even if it's more expensive but faster than China post. Hope everything goes well before Christmas day coming and sorry for the delay again.



Thanks alot, although my order was still shipped from guangdong


----------



## matgambu (Nov 2, 2012)

@Lightake.com

Hi, I am slightly worried about my order Q120907140409. It was shipped way back in September,
but as far as I can see it is still somewhere in China. Can you check what is going on? Thanks. 

Best regards, Martin


----------



## aldosoad (Nov 5, 2012)

Please push Q121028223677 , one week and still not shipped. Thanks.


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 5, 2012)

matgambu said:


> @Lightake.com
> 
> Hi, I am slightly worried about my order Q120907140409. It was shipped way back in September,
> but as far as I can see it is still somewhere in China. Can you check what is going on? Thanks.
> ...



I'm having the same problem 

Q120826429023


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys, as I mentioned we have to stop using China post because it's too slow to deliver the stuff and sometimes we cant check the status, pls wait for a while or contact our customer service via [email protected] to ask for help.


----------



## Lid (Nov 6, 2012)

Lid said:


> Please push order Q121025229554





Lightake.com said:


> Hi, finally your order will be shipped tomorrow, all stuff were in our warehouse.



My order still have the status "Collecting Products" after 2 weeks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 7, 2012)

Lid said:


> My order still have the status "Collecting Products" after 2 weeks.


Finally,your order was shipped today.We're finding a better way to ship all cubes orders in 3 days in order to improve our service quality,sorry for the delay again.


----------



## canadiancuber (Nov 7, 2012)

will there be specials during christmas? im just curious. maybe something like 10% off all cubes, or cube packages.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 8, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> will there be specials during christmas? im just curious. maybe something like 10% off all cubes, or cube packages.


Of course, and two plans as following:
1. Special promotion for all speedsolving members during Christmas and you can share your ideas here.
2. Maybe a competition will be run in November.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 8, 2012)

cant wait for xmas


----------



## canadiancuber (Nov 22, 2012)

could you please update the coupons for november?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> could you please update the coupons for november?


November is coming to the end, I'll update the coupon for Christmas in a couple of days.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 30, 2012)

Dear LighTake, I Ordered a SS4x4 V3 and a guhong on the 8th and the guhong arrived this Monday, but the SS4x4 was not in the package. I considered this was because it was shipped separately and did not receive a tracking # like the guhong because it was less than $15. I have waited but I have still not received the SS4x4 V3 I have ordered. I am worried that the 4x4 was not shipped. What do I need to do now to get my order?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Dear LighTake, I Ordered a SS4x4 V3 and a guhong on the 8th and the guhong arrived this Monday, but the SS4x4 was not in the package. I considered this was because it was shipped separately and did not receive a tracking # like the guhong because it was less than $15. I have waited but I have still not received the SS4x4 V3 I have ordered. I am worried that the 4x4 was not shipped. What do I need to do now to get my order?


Hello, what's your order number? I'll check it ASAP.


----------



## A Leman (Nov 30, 2012)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello, what's your order number? I'll check it ASAP.



Order Number: Q121108220183


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 1, 2012)

A Leman said:


> Order Number: Q121108220183


Hello,I checked we didn't do any partial shipment on your order,pls contact our customer service for help, thanks!


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 3, 2012)

when will you update the coupons. the ones right now are for november
could you also stock the shengshou 5x5 thanks.


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, i cannot find my order. I used the provided tracking number on 17track, hkpost, and singapore post. They all did not display any information.

order # Q121118117235


----------



## moustachio (Dec 12, 2012)

I was just wondering, is the free cube bag offer with every cube item, or with every WHOLE cube order (which includes multiple cubes)?


----------



## Kairah89 (Dec 12, 2012)

moustachio said:


> I was just wondering, is the free cube bag offer with every cube item, or with every WHOLE cube order (which includes multiple cubes)?



You get one bag for every order that has a cube in it. But you could always just order them separately


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 14, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> Hi, i cannot find my order. I used the provided tracking number on 17track, hkpost, and singapore post. They all did not display any information.
> 
> order # Q121118117235


Hi,you need to ask our customer service for help.


----------



## Ema (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I have a issue with a Tracking Number, Can you read this topic please?

Order Information: Q130106222877
Created on 1/6/2013
1/6/2013 10:04:31 PM Quotation Created Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
1/6/2013 10:29:55 PM Instant Order Received Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
1/6/2013 10:30:25 PM Collecting Products Now Processing.
1/8/2013 10:32:24 AM Package Shipped [Tracking # Added:]

No number... And no mail has arrived...
Should i wait for that appears?
I hope you answer soon, and you can help me...
Thanks a Lot!

Greetings, Emanuel.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 8, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## Ema (Jan 8, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> [email protected]



OK, Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 8, 2013)

Figured that would be easier and that definitely gets checked


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 13, 2013)

Quick question: does anyone know why I could not find the Shengshou 5x5 for sale at lightake.com? Do they have it in the first place?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 15, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> Quick question: does anyone know why I could not find the Shengshou 5x5 for sale at lightake.com? Do they have it in the first place?


Dear Hermanio, sorry to tell you that shengshou 5x5 is out of stock, and for some reasons of copyright infringement. We won't sell this type again.


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 15, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Dear Hermanio, sorry to tell you that shengshou 5x5 is out of stock, and for some reasons of copyright infringement. We won't sell this type again.



Well that's a pity because I heard it was the best 5x5. 
At least you have different Dayan 3x3-s so I'll definitely order from you some day!


----------



## ismailhy58 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, Can you please push this order #Q130123524859


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 29, 2013)

ismailhy58 said:


> Hi, Can you please push this order #Q130123524859


Sorry for the late reply, Dear ismailhy58, about the order issue please leave a message here: http://forum.lightake.com/Board.aspx?BoardID=36&GroupID=0
Or contact with [email protected] for help. Sorry for any inconvenience cause.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 6, 2013)

Could you please push order Q130122921531 ? It's been collecting items for 2 weeks now.

Nevermind, I just read your previous reply and I'm doing as suggested.


----------



## Sune (Mar 11, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Coupon Code: LIGHTAKESS033113
> Expired date: 3/31/2013*


Hi.
This coupon code doesn't work, it says "invalid coupon". Is the site currently broken, or maybe you mistyped the coupon code?
http://i.imgur.com/Z3cQAD7.gif


----------



## timeless (Mar 31, 2013)

can you push Q130325625109?


----------



## Quuador (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,

For one of my orders the status is "Do Partial Shipment". I know this is when a specific item isn't in stock at the warehouse at the moment, but why does it still display "In Stock" on the website then?
Anyway, my order number is Q130317111355 and the item numbers of the two items that aren't shipped yet are 56060 and 56755. Could you give any indication of when these items will be in the warehouse again and are ready to ship to me?

Thanks in advance,

Greetz,
Quuador


----------



## supercow (Apr 16, 2013)

*Unsure about Lightake*

I just wanted to ask if lightake was reliable. I know shippingis slow, i just want to know if i can trust it.

Please reply if yes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 16, 2013)

Reply


----------



## supercow (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend ordered a cube, and after two months, it came broken.

anyone else have that?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 17, 2013)

And did that friend contact the store?

Items arriving broken is of course something that needs to be handled by the store, not on a forum


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words.I am new.I will try my best do better!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> And did that friend contact the store?
> 
> Items arriving broken is of course something that needs to be handled by the store, not on a forum


Hi,what can I do for you?or could you kind get in touch with our customer service?Here is the email:[email protected]
^0^


----------



## JHB (Apr 29, 2013)

supercow said:


> I just wanted to ask if lightake was reliable. I know shippingis slow, i just want to know if i can trust it.
> 
> Please reply if yes.



I have ordered from Lightake many, many times and I've never had a problem with them at all. You normally pay SUPER money for fast shipping, so to have postage costs factored into the price of the Lightake puzzles is great. It might take a couple of weeks longer than you'd like, but it's a great price really!

*2:34* Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Lightake is great. I just ordered a zhanchi for my girlfriend and it was like 13 dollars or something super cheap. Love it.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store - All Cubes, big cuts!*

Shipping is extremely slow and fasttech offers cheaper prices. I no longer order from here after this took 14 days to process one of my very small order and another 3 months to ship


----------



## Ellsming (May 4, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Shipping is extremely slow and fasttech offers cheaper prices. I no longer order from here after this took 14 days to process one of my very small order and another 3 months to ship



I agree, and will always use fasttech due to cheaper prices and quicker shipping when I can, however Lightake _does_ have a fairly wider selection of puzzles and occasionally will have great offers on certain items, so I'd always compare multiple places before ordering. It's definitely a reliable store though and hasn't failed me yet. They were even very apologetic and helpful when they accidentally mailed my order to the US rather than to me in the UK, and it arrived not long after.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store - All Cubes, big cuts!*

So painful!!! 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> Lightake is great. I just ordered a zhanchi for my girlfriend and it was like 13 dollars or something super cheap. Love it.


Thank you for your kind wards.I am so happy that you said you love it.We will offer more cheaper and better magic cubes for you!^0^


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> So painful!!!
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



Hi,What is wrong with you?


----------



## velraam (May 6, 2013)

^its you


----------



## kalyk (May 6, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Shipping is extremely slow and fasttech offers cheaper prices. I no longer order from here after this took 14 days to process one of my very small order and another 3 months to ship


Yeah me too. Since Fasttech exists, I have ordered 6 times from them. It's very quick! And if there isn't the cube I want, I tell them and a few days later it's online. For example, on Lightake the CubeTwist Square-2 was "sold out" for months, and even after asking them about it, they didn't answer. So I asked Fasttech and 4 days later it was there, at an amazing price. 

But afterall I like Lightake because it's still quite cheap and there are lots of products, but the design of the website is terrible. It's very difficult to look after a specific cube. What I also like about Lightake is that the DHL price isn't so expensive (~20$, whereas on Fasttech it's >50$). And I noticed they have dropped the prices of many cubes (Lunhui used to be 16$, now it's 11$), that's great!


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store - All Cubes, big cuts!*



Lightake.com said:


> Hi,What is wrong with you?



Sorry to look like a bug, I have really loved your store earlier. But the shipping and processing speed, when compared to the orders I made in 2011 and now has really gone down. I ordered a 55mm zhanchi last year immediately after it was released and it took three months to arrive. None of my mails were answered too. Try working on faster shipping and better prices, I'll be the first one to order 
Ps. The "so painful" thing was for the other guy, who's order was posted to U.S.. No offense 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Lightake.com (May 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Sorry to look like a bug, I have really loved your store earlier. But the shipping and processing speed, when compared to the orders I made in 2011 and now has really gone down. I ordered a 55mm zhanchi last year immediately after it was released and it took three months to arrive. None of my mails were answered too. Try working on faster shipping and better prices, I'll be the first one to order
> Ps. The "so painful" thing was for the other guy, who's order was posted to U.S.. No offense
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan


I am so happy to hear that you love our store,Thank you very much!^0^
As you know,The market is a place to change,sometimes the price is low,sometimes is high.We can only adjust the price market changes constantly.
We can understand the confusion and Complain we bring to you.Even you bought it just now,maybe it reduced price in next second.
Do you Conveniently give your email to me?Then I will ask our customer service why it not reply you.Then give you a solution.we will require our customer service sincerely reply every valuable customer.Sorry for the inconvenience.
I am so sorry that it took you three months to arrive.Now we devote ourselves to prove our shipping time.We know it is a big headache problem.
If you have any good idea,pls share with me,OK?
Thank you for your time.^o^


----------



## BaconCuber (May 7, 2013)

Man!!! Those prices are ridiculously low!!!


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 7, 2013)

Yes,i agreed that shipping is a long time to stand... I compared many stores. Fasttech is the fasttest,wallbuys has many promotions,zcube is cheapest


----------



## gavnasty (May 7, 2013)

Is it possible to get 1 Black DIY Fangshi ShuangRen and 1 white DIY Fangshi ShuangRen at the discounted rate of $5.93 each?

Here are the links if that helps.
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___Black_-70547
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___White_-39494


----------



## jayefbe (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone used their DHL shipping option? How long did it it take to arrive to your area of the world? I don't want to pay that much for express shipping only to have it not even be processed for two weeks.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 8, 2013)

BaconCuber said:


> Man!!! Those prices are ridiculously low!!!


Thank you.Why you not choose one?^0^


----------



## Lightake.com (May 8, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> Yes,i agreed that shipping is a long time to stand... I compared many stores. Fasttech is the fasttest,wallbuys has many promotions,zcube is cheapest


Sorry for the inconvenience.
We devote ourselves to solve the shipping time.We will choose the faster method.
FastTech is a Hong Kong company,it is easy to customs clearance.
We will adjust the price as the market changes constantly.And Try our best to do it the lowest price.Pls pay attention to us!


----------



## kalyk (May 8, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Has anyone used their DHL shipping option? How long did it it take to arrive to your area of the world? I don't want to pay that much for express shipping only to have it not even be processed for two weeks.


It took 2 days for Lightake to give the package to DHL and then 4 days to get to my home (Belgium). I really recommand DHL (or UPS, but not EMS at all).


----------



## Lightake.com (May 8, 2013)

gavnasty said:


> Is it possible to get 1 Black DIY Fangshi ShuangRen and 1 white DIY Fangshi ShuangRen at the discounted rate of $5.93 each?
> 
> Here are the links if that helps.
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___Black_-70547
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___White_-39494


Thank you for your attention.
Pls get in touch with our customer service:[email protected]


----------



## Lightake.com (May 8, 2013)

kalyk said:


> It took 2 days for Lightake to give the package to DHL and then 4 days to get to my home (Belgium). I really recommand DHL (or UPS, but not EMS at all).


Yeah,DHL is very fast.But it is so expensive.except that the order amount is big,we don't recommend by DHL.The shipping fees will higher than the product price.It is so unreasonable.
We could send it with DHL if our customer require DHL.But the customer have to pay extra shipping fees.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store - All Cubes, big cuts!*



Lightake.com said:


> I am so happy to hear that you love our store,Thank you very much!^0^
> As you know,The market is a place to change,sometimes the price is low,sometimes is high.We can only adjust the price market changes constantly.
> We can understand the confusion and Complain we bring to you.Even you bought it just now,maybe it reduced price in next second.
> Do you Conveniently give your email to me?Then I will ask our customer service why it not reply you.Then give you a solution.we will require our customer service sincerely reply every valuable customer.Sorry for the inconvenience.
> ...



I wanted to say that cos I, along with my friend Caartey have ordered for more than 250$ from the store back in 2011. The customer service was so good and shipping was very fast too. You once even gave extremely cheap prices (0.99$ for a lanlan 2x2, I still remember). Now everything in the store has changed. Try to give promotional offers for a day or two and work on your shipping. Fasttech and hknowstore ship at max within a week and process within one day. Fasttech reduce the prices often too. Your gigaminx has been there at 60$ for a very long time, actually ever since it was released (I've always wanted one, could nt get cos that's too pricey). 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## googlebleh (May 9, 2013)

Thinking about placing an order. Are there any active coupon codes?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 9, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Thinking about placing an order. Are there any active coupon codes?


Coupon Code: NEWMAGIC0509
10% OFF
Expired On: 26/5/2013
Only for these magic cubes:
http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/hot_rubik/


----------



## Lightake.com (May 9, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I wanted to say that cos I, along with my friend Caartey have ordered for more than 250$ from the store back in 2011. The customer service was so good and shipping was very fast too. You once even gave extremely cheap prices (0.99$ for a lanlan 2x2, I still remember). Now everything in the store has changed. Try to give promotional offers for a day or two and work on your shipping. Fasttech and hknowstore ship at max within a week and process within one day. Fasttech reduce the prices often too. Your gigaminx has been there at 60$ for a very long time, actually ever since it was released (I've always wanted one, could nt get cos that's too pricey).
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan


Thank you for you kind words,we will accept your good advice.But it need a period of time to optimize.
we will try our best to improve our service(products,shipping time,customer service and so on)
we will have one magic for Sales promotion every week:
http://lightake.com/Lightake_Group_Products.do#.UYt8hKJNuV8
we have some discounts on these new magic cubes:
http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/hot_rubik/
Coupon Code: NEWMAGIC0509
10% OFF
Expired On: 26/5/2013
gigaminx has been reduced price now:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_Gigaminx_Magic_Cube_Black-37766

If you have any good advice about lightake,pls tell us for free,OK?
we will fee happy to hear the suggestions come from you--our valued customer!^0^
Best Wishes.


----------



## MisterChris (May 9, 2013)

Why did you increase the price of the Fangshi? Yesterday, the price for 5+ diys was under 5.30$/piece, and now it is 13.94$ Why?


----------



## kalyk (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, yesterday :
- 1 DIY =~ 9$ 
- 2-5 DIY =~ 5,9$
- 5+ =~ 5$

Now :
- 1 DIY =~ 14.16$ 
- 2-5 DIY =~ 14.01$
- 5+ =~ 13.94$

Well, yesterday I was ready to buy again from LighTake instead of Fasttech. But now I think I won't ever buy something from Lightake. Their prices are so inconsistent, that's so annoying.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store--New Cubes Here!*



kalyk said:


> Yeah, yesterday :
> - 1 DIY =~ 9$
> - 2-5 DIY =~ 5,9$
> - 5+ =~ 5$
> ...



Exactly my thoughts!

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## uniacto (May 9, 2013)

Yea I was pretty excited at first... Wallbuys has them for around 12 USD though


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

uniacto said:


> Yea I was pretty excited at first... Wallbuys has them for around 12 USD though


we could understand your mind,we have to explain the question,our all magic cubes are limited price by the magic cubes manufacturers.
We have to rise up the price,even though we are very reluctant to do this thing.Otherwise they will not offer the magic cubes to us.
Hope you could kind understand.
And pls pay attention to your Private Message.Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## googlebleh (May 10, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Why did you increase the price of the Fangshi? Yesterday, the price for 5+ diys was under 5.30$/piece, and now it is 13.94$ Why?



lol yeah this was what I was about to buy. Then I refreshed my cart and my total went up $5, so I guess I'll just wait until the price goes back down/I find a better deal


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Why did you increase the price of the Fangshi? Yesterday, the price for 5+ diys was under 5.30$/piece, and now it is 13.94$ Why?


Sorry for the inconvenience.our all magic cubes are limited price by the magic cubes manufacturers.
We have to rise up the price,even though we are very reluctant to do this thing.Otherwise they will not offer the magic cubes to us.
Hope you could kind understand.
Pls pay attention to you private message.Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Yeah, yesterday :
> - 1 DIY =~ 9$
> - 2-5 DIY =~ 5,9$
> - 5+ =~ 5$
> ...



Sorry for the inconvenience.And we have to explain the question,our all magic cubes are limited price by the magic cubes manufacturers.
We have to rise up the price,even though we are very reluctant to do this thing.Otherwise they will not offer the magic cubes to us.
Hope you could kind understand.
And pls pay attention to your private message.Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> lol yeah this was what I was about to buy. Then I refreshed my cart and my total went up $5, so I guess I'll just wait until the price goes back down/I find a better deal


Sorry for the inconvenience.
Pls pay attention to your private message.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

kalyk said:


> Yeah, yesterday :
> - 1 DIY =~ 9$
> - 2-5 DIY =~ 5,9$
> - 5+ =~ 5$
> ...


I could not send you private message,I don't know why.If you want to get some information about fangshi price,pls contact me,OK?I will give you a big surprice!
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Exactly my thoughts!
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



This is not our intention.Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store--New Cubes Here!*



Lightake.com said:


> This is not our intention.Sorry for the inconvenience.



I can understand your position. If you promise me to ship within a week, I'll order it today itself! 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## googlebleh (May 10, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience.
> Pls pay attention to your private message.



Thank you very much. I have ordered the cube and some stickers.
Sorry to hear about your troubles. I am just glad Lightake has free shipping


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I can understand your position. If you promise me to ship within a week, I'll order it today itself!
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



Thank you for your kind understand.
Yes,these magic cubes' supply is stable.We could ship out to you soon.Don't worry.
If it possible,you could tell your friends the good news!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> Thank you very much. I have ordered the cube and some stickers.
> Sorry to hear about your troubles. I am just glad Lightake has free shipping



Thank you for you purchasing from us.
Your understanding moved us.Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

What about the people that didn't publicly complain?


----------



## kalyk (May 10, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> I could not send you private message,I don't know why.If you want to get some information about fangshi price,pls contact me,OK?I will give you a big surprice!
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


I cannot send you any message because your inbox is full...


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

kalyk said:


> I cannot send you any message because your inbox is full...


Sorry,Here is our customer service email:
[email protected] or [email protected]
They will tell you the good news!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> What about the people that didn't publicly complain?



It is a secret
If you are interested in Fangshi Shuangren you could get in touch with our customer service:
[email protected] or [email protected]
they will tell you how to buy Cheap and fine Fangshi Shuangren.^0^


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

i miss something?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Hahaha ohhh I loooove secrets!

*goes mail*


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Hahaha ohhh I loooove secrets!
> 
> *goes mail*


giggleseems i really miss something!
http://www.dealmaz.com/catalogsearch...=&x=-801&y=-51 is this true?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Hahaha ohhh I loooove secrets!
> 
> *goes mail*



I am so happy that you loooove secrets!
There will be more secrets in the future!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> i miss something?



No,you don't miss somthing.It is not late.
If you are interested in Fangshi Shuangren you could get in touch with our customer service:
[email protected] or [email protected]
You will know the secret!^0^


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> giggleseems i really miss something!
> http://www.dealmaz.com/catalogsearch...=&x=-801&y=-51 is this true?



Link no workee


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> giggleseems i really miss something!
> http://www.dealmaz.com/catalogsearch...=&x=-801&y=-51 is this true?



It is not late!We are waiting for you!


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Link no workee



It said 8.51$ before,but it deleted!Did you get your fangshi? You guys got your but drop me of


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

It still works.. your link just came in wrong.

I wonder if $8.67 (new price apparently) or below with lightake  Haven't gotten a reply to my mail yet.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> It still works.. your link just came in wrong.
> 
> I wonder if $8.67 (new price apparently) or below with lightake  Haven't gotten a reply to my mail yet.


Sorry for the inconvenience.Maybe they are busy now.
pls pay attention to your private message!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> It said 8.51$ before,but it deleted!Did you get your fangshi? You guys got your but drop me of



Sorry for the inconvenience.Yes,we have fangshi shuangren.
pls pay attention to your private message


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Got the private message and replied already


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Got the private message and replied already


 replied already


----------



## Alex Rubik (May 10, 2013)

Hey!you have to delete some messages i can't reply you,since this is very incredible!
Anyway,i like this code


----------



## Lightake.com (May 10, 2013)

Alex Rubik said:


> Hey!you have to delete some messages i can't reply you,since this is very incredible!
> Anyway,i like this code


Thank you.It is OK now.


----------



## Gonzales (May 11, 2013)

Can i have the code too?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 13, 2013)

Gonzales said:


> Can i have the code too?


Pls pay attention to your private message.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 13, 2013)

Dear all,I have a bad news have to tell y,our all magic cubes are limited price by the magic cubes manufacturers.
We have to rise up FS 3-Layer ShuangRen price again.We are very reluctant to do this thing.But we have to do stherwise they will not offer the magic cubes to us.
Hope you could kind understand.If you want to buy these rubik's cubes:
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube___White_-65064
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube___Black_-65963
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___White_-39494
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.DIY_FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube_Kit___Black_-70547

Pls get in touch with our customer service :[email protected] or [email protected],they will give you a big surprise!Don't miss it!^0^


----------



## khoavo12 (May 13, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Dear all,I have a bad news have to tell y,our all magic cubes are limited price by the magic cubes manufacturers.
> We have to rise up FS 3-Layer ShuangRen price again.We are very reluctant to do this thing.But we have to do stherwise they will not offer the magic cubes to us.
> Hope you could kind understand.If you want to buy these rubik's cubes:
> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.FS_3_Layer_ShuangRen_Magic_Cube___White_-65064
> ...



Nooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## kalyk (May 13, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Pls get in touch with our customer service :[email protected] or [email protected],they will give you a big surprise!Don't miss it!^0^


I did that. They only answered :


> Thanks for your mail. This is Betty from lightake.com. For SHuangRen Magic Cube（SKU：70547 ，39494，65963 ，65064）, we have offered coupon. If you are interested in it and want to buy, pls make an order through lightake.com


That message is useless. How am I supposed to find that coupon?!


----------



## rudra (May 13, 2013)

kalyk said:


> I did that. They only answered : That message is useless. How am I supposed to find that coupon?!



It's encoded in your message.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 14, 2013)

kalyk said:


> I did that. They only answered : That message is useless. How am I supposed to find that coupon?!


yes,the message is useless.Sorry for the inconvenience.
Pls check your private message.^0^


----------



## Lightake.com (May 14, 2013)

rudra said:


> It's encoded in your message.



Do you need the "secret"


----------



## Lightake.com (May 14, 2013)

khoavo12 said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!!



It is not our mind.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 15, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> yes,the message is useless.Sorry for the inconvenience.
> Pls check your private message.^0^


Thank you for you purchasing from us.


----------



## cubingandjazz (May 15, 2013)

Can I get the secret?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 15, 2013)

cubingandjazz said:


> Can I get the secret?


Sure!Pls check your private message.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 15, 2013)

Can I get the secret? I messaged you, but got no reply.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Can I get the secret? I messaged you, but got no reply.



I remembered that I have replied you.Now I give you the secret again.could you check your private message again?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 17, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> I remembered that I have replied you.Now I give you the secret again.could you check your private message again?


Did you get the secret?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 17, 2013)

I got it, thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (May 18, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I got it, thanks



Good!


----------



## martin68 (May 18, 2013)

hello LIGHTAKE....i have a question about LT points : can i do reviews for cubes that i did not buy on lightake and receive LT points for these reviews?
OR do i receive LT points for doing reviews on cubes i bought only on lightake ?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 21, 2013)

martin68 said:


> hello LIGHTAKE....i have a question about LT points : can i do reviews for cubes that i did not buy on lightake and receive LT points for these reviews?
> OR do i receive LT points for doing reviews on cubes i bought only on lightake ?



Sorry for the delay.I will send the private message to you.


----------



## StoepsShows (May 21, 2013)

Could I get the secret, too 

And if you're able to, could you please check where these orders are? they are on their way nearly over a month now, thx.
Q130502206308
Q130425218687 (this one shows "Registered Airmail" but I have no TrackingNR)

Thanks
Stoeps


----------



## martin68 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Lightake Official Store--New Cubes Here!*

I already contacted lightake and it seems i receive LT points for doing reviews on cubes i bought only on lightake ...:thumbup:


----------



## ThePhenomenal (May 21, 2013)

Hello i just recieved a dayan zhanchi 57mm just now from lightake store. The cube feels kind of oily even after i cleaned my hands properly before trying it out. I saw on a customer review saying that it was lubed but on another product so i asked customer service if it was lubed when ordered and they said none of the cubes were lubed. But when i checked the inside of the cube it felt kind of oily. Can i wash it when i take a bath or should i just wait for it to dry?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 21, 2013)

Take the cube apart and wipe off the cubies, then reassemble the cube. That should work good enough. Don't put the pieces in a bath unless you plan on disassembling completely (so also the cubies themselves).


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2013)

ThePhenomenal said:


> Hello i just recieved a dayan zhanchi 57mm just now from lightake store. The cube feels kind of oily even after i cleaned my hands properly before trying it out. I saw on a customer review saying that it was lubed but on another product so i asked customer service if it was lubed when ordered and they said none of the cubes were lubed. But when i checked the inside of the cube it felt kind of oily. Can i wash it when i take a bath or should i just wait for it to dry?


Sorry for the inconvenience.
Here is the reply from Kattenvriendin:
Take the cube apart and wipe off the cubies, then reassemble the cube. That should work good enough. Don't put the pieces in a bath unless you plan on disassembling completely (so also the cubies themselves).


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Take the cube apart and wipe off the cubies, then reassemble the cube. That should work good enough. Don't put the pieces in a bath unless you plan on disassembling completely (so also the cubies themselves).



Thank you for your good advice.:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2013)

Dear cube lovers,We have MoYu 3-Layer HuanYing Cubes!
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MoYu_3_Layer_HuanYing_Magic_Cube_Puzzle_Cube_White-63683
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MoYu_3_Layer_HuanYing_Magic_Cube_Puzzle_Cube_Black-79265


----------



## StoepsShows (May 22, 2013)

Allready ordered one 
Could you please look up my post above? (#2731)
thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2013)

StoepsShows said:


> Allready ordered one
> Could you please look up my post above? (#2731)
> thanks


:tuNice.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 22, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Thank you for your good advice.:tu:tu:tu



You're welcome


----------



## Lightake.com (May 24, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You're welcome


----------



## Lightake.com (May 28, 2013)

Happy Father's Day!
http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fd_magiccube/:cool:


----------



## googlebleh (May 29, 2013)

Just got my ShuangRen!
Ordered: May 9th
Processed: May 10th
Recieved: May 28th

Thanks, Lightake! Will open this when I get some free time


----------



## uniacto (May 29, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Happy Father's Day!
> http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fd_magiccube/:cool:



you might want to edit that post so the smiley face thing won't be in the link that you click.

Also, for that link, the picture on the top's hilarious xD


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 29, 2013)

*giggle* Nice photoshop indeed


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle* Nice photoshop indeed


Haha yeah, I was like "Hey! Nice flat finger you got there!"  It was the first thing I saw too


----------



## Stefan (May 29, 2013)

Found it.
http://njgargasz.photoshelter.com/image/I0000zJtUB7xJxcU
http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fd_magiccube/images/default_02.jpg


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Haha yeah, I was like "Hey! Nice flat finger you got there!"  It was the first thing I saw too


I feel very shy.I did not find the flat finger


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle* Nice photoshop indeed


Why you find the flat finger At first glance?
If you don't tell me.I am afraid that I will not know it forever.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Found it.
> http://njgargasz.photoshelter.com/image/I0000zJtUB7xJxcU
> http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fd_magiccube/images/default_02.jpg



Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2013)

uniacto said:


> you might want to edit that post so the smiley face thing won't be in the link that you click.
> 
> Also, for that link, the picture on the top's hilarious xD



Thank you for your kind remind.I will notice it next time.^0^
Really fee so shy.flat finger.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

*giggle*

Well first thing -I- noticed what the lighting and brightness. The cube picture is not taken in the same light source so it stood out. Then you look closer and see flat finger 

Depite that, it IS a nicely done photoshop, gotta hand you that


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle*
> 
> Well first thing -I- noticed what the lighting and brightness. The cube picture is not taken in the same light source so it stood out. Then you look closer and see flat finger
> 
> Depite that, it IS a nicely done photoshop, gotta hand you that



Oh,I know. flat finger really very funny.haha So shy!I will notice this question next time


----------



## Fili (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey LighTake... I wanna know what happened with my order, it has been Processing: Collecting Items for 2 days (I've order before and it takes 1 day) here's my order number, hope you can help and keep up with the excellent sevice

Q130601218004


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 3, 2013)

Be patient.. if it gets filled in 1 day you're one lucky person lol

Sometimes it can take longer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 4, 2013)

Fili said:


> Hey LighTake... I wanna know what happened with my order, it has been Processing: Collecting Items for 2 days (I've order before and it takes 1 day) here's my order number, hope you can help and keep up with the excellent sevice
> 
> Q130601218004


Hi,sorry for the inconvenience.Some magic cubes have no stock,it need some days to collect the products.The order had been send out.pls contact our customer service for the tracking [email protected] or [email protected] Thank you for your time


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Be patient.. if it gets filled in 1 day you're one lucky person lol
> 
> Sometimes it can take longer.



Are you good at PS


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 4, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi,sorry for the inconvenience.Some magic cubes have no stock,it need some days to collect the products.The order had been send out.pls contact our customer service for the tracking [email protected] or [email protected] Thank you for your time



[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Are you good at PS


Am I good at PS? What is PS? 

OH! Photoshop. Nope, I use the Gimp which is free, same thing, roughly.

But nope I am not good at photoshopping images, maybe someone else is?


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 9, 2013)

I contacted you through the store website about order Q130509102152. This was on June 2nd

I received the order in the mail OK, but when I assembled my Shuang Ren, it was missing
one of the pieces for an edge. I did include pictures that show which piece was missing.

so far, I've not heard back from anyone on the status.

And what is the surprise I keep reading about ???


----------



## uniacto (Jun 9, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> I contacted you through the store website about order Q130509102152. This was on June 2nd
> 
> I received the order in the mail OK, but when I assembled my Shuang Ren, it was missing
> one of the pieces for an edge. I did include pictures that show which piece was missing.
> ...



coupon code for fangshi, iirc.


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 9, 2013)

I was guessing it was a coupon code, but I want it just in case I decide to place another order


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 14, 2013)

uniacto said:


> coupon code for fangshi, iirc.



Did you get response from our customer service?


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 15, 2013)

No, I have not received any message from customer service. here are 2 pictures I took that show exactly which piece
was missing from the bag. again, my order number is Q130509102152 


View attachment 2915View attachment 2916


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 15, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> No, I have not received any message from customer service. here are 2 pictures I took that show exactly which piece
> was missing from the bag. again, my order number is Q130509102152
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915View attachment 2916



I checked we didn't get any e-mail from you,please resend your message to [email protected], we'll help you out asap.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> No, I have not received any message from customer service. here are 2 pictures I took that show exactly which piece
> was missing from the bag. again, my order number is Q130509102152
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get in touch with our customer service?


----------



## Lagom (Jun 18, 2013)

The only reason I don't order from you guys is the fact that it takes forever until you ship the packages. You should try to sort that out!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2013)

Lagom said:


> The only reason I don't order from you guys is the fact that it takes forever until you ship the packages. You should try to sort that out!


Hi,Sorry for the inconvenience.Could you give me your order number?Then i will give you a satisfying reply.


----------



## Lagom (Jun 19, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi,Sorry for the inconvenience.Could you give me your order number?Then i will give you a satisfying reply.



Q130614316429 I ordered 6 days ago and it still hasn´t been sent. Same last time i ordered


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 20, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Q130614316429 I ordered 6 days ago and it still hasn´t been sent. Same last time i ordered


The order had been send on June,14.Could you check it?


----------



## Lagom (Jun 20, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> The order had been send on June,14.Could you check it?



Aha. I didnt get a "shipped email", but when i logged in i can tell thats true! 
Thanks

Nicely done


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Aha. I didnt get a "shipped email", but when i logged in i can tell thats true!
> Thanks
> 
> Nicely done


Nice.Hope it get to you soon.Any questions,pls get in touch with [email protected] or [email protected].
Have a nice purchasing!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 25, 2013)

47% off!!!
Only need $2.29!Then you could get a crazy cube!
http://lightake.com/Lightake_Group_Products.do


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 27, 2013)

MINI Fangshi (54.6mm) and funs 54.6mm DIY has arrived!
View attachment 2947View attachment 2948


----------



## byronvini (Jun 27, 2013)

The new mini fangshi looks so cool... Is there a coupon for this new fangshi?, because you can get the normal fangshi for almost the half of price of this mini fangshi


----------



## Lid (Jul 1, 2013)

What version of the ShengShou 4x4x4 (white) do you get, v4, v5?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2013)

Lid said:


> What version of the ShengShou 4x4x4 (white) do you get, v4, v5?


It is V4.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2013)

byronvini said:


> The new mini fangshi looks so cool... Is there a coupon for this new fangshi?, because you can get the normal fangshi for almost the half of price of this mini fangshi


I am so sorry that we have no coupon.Because that the purchase price is different normal fangshi.Hope you could kind understand.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 2, 2013)

byronvini said:


> The new mini fangshi looks so cool... Is there a coupon for this new fangshi?, because you can get the normal fangshi for almost the half of price of this mini fangshi



mini fangshi purchase price is higher than normal fangshi.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you allowed to make a discount coupon for the 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Gen 2nd) ? That would be awesome


----------



## Lid (Jul 3, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> It is V4.


Too bad, was hoping for v5, but I have placed an order on the other things I wanted.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 6, 2013)

How long does it take to ship to Australia?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Lightake,

Made an order for MoYu HuanYing a month ago but have yet to receive it. Status says it was shipped a day after I ordered, so wondering why it hasn't reached yet. Can you check for me?

Order number: Q130604232244

Thanks


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Jul 8, 2013)

Buy from fast tech,Lightake is not good. Doesn't seem reliable


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 8, 2013)

KyLilyCuber said:


> Buy from fast tech,Lightake is not good. Doesn't *seem* reliable



SEEM?

So you haven't purchased from them at all then? Please keep the sweeping uninformed statements to yourself then?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Are you allowed to make a discount coupon for the 3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black (Gen 2nd) ? That would be awesome


Sorry for the delay.I asked for leave.I am so sorry that this is the lowest price. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 10, 2013)

its fine.. But how long is shipping to Australia?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> its fine.. But how long is shipping to Australia?


Thank you for your kind understand.It is usually need 15-25 business days,as you know,we could not control the shipping speed.
We hope it get to you soon.Only when the order amount pass 15USD will send it with air mail+tracking number for free.Below 15USD we only offer air mail for free,if you want to with tracking number,I am afraid that you have to add 2USD.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 10, 2013)

okay thanks!


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

These stickers are by far the best ones ive tried. http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Full_bright_C_Oracal_Stickers_for_57mm_3x3x3_Magic_Cube-51654

But seriously, can't you guys lower the price a bit? $2,50 is reasonable

And i dunno if i cant find it on the website, but isnt there a posibility to get tracking?
Fasttech offers it for $0,70 and it´s a really nice feauture


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> okay thanks!


You are welcome.Hope you have a happy buying!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2013)

Lagom said:


> These stickers are by far the best ones ive tried. http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Full_bright_C_Oracal_Stickers_for_57mm_3x3x3_Magic_Cube-51654
> 
> But seriously, can't you guys lower the price a bit? $2,50 is reasonable
> 
> ...


Thank you for your message.I am so sorry that this is our lowest price now.The purchase price is high.
Only when the order amount pass 15USD will send it with air mail+tracking number for free.Below 15USD we only offer air mail for free,if you want to with tracking number,I am afraid that you have to add 2USD.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 19, 2013)

26% off！！！Only this time!
http://lightake.com/Lightake_Group_Products.do#.UekK09Kw050


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello! Unfortunately, I'm having an issue tracking my package. My order number is Q130713512076 and the DHL tracking number has not worked in the past week.
Is there anything that can be done on your end?

Thanks

Ranzha


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 23, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Hello! Unfortunately, I'm having an issue tracking my package. My order number is Q130713512076 and the DHL tracking number has not worked in the past week.
> Is there anything that can be done on your end?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Ranzha,Thank you for your buying.Don't worry,The order is normal,any questions,pls contact our service team:[email protected] or [email protected]
Thanks & regards


----------



## Lagom (Jul 24, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Thank you for your message.I am so sorry that this is our lowest price now.The purchase price is high.
> Only when the order amount pass 15USD will send it with air mail+tracking number for free.Below 15USD we only offer air mail for free,if you want to with tracking number,I am afraid that you have to add 2USD.



Alright! 2 dollars is fine, just didnt know you had that option 
Thanks


----------



## DanielH (Jul 27, 2013)

I placed an order for some DaYan ZhanChi just. When I checked the order later I realised I picked the wrong size off the cubes. Is it possible to change them? I did contact the support with the form on the "Contact Support"-page but haven't got any response to that and now the status is "Collecting Products Now".


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 27, 2013)

I ordered a 50mm zhanchi DIY kit (order number Q130618215166) and one of the center pieces was broken. 
I already contacted support 4 times (each time I waited 4-7 days before contacting again) and no replies so far after a month of trying.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 27, 2013)

Am I missing something or are moyu weilong and ss mini 7x7 not available on the store?


----------



## Dino (Jul 29, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> Am I missing something or are moyu weilong and ss mini 7x7 not available on the store?


Black Weilong

White Weilong


----------



## Lid (Aug 14, 2013)

I got some defective parts (3 corner pieces) in a DIY-kit in my last order, tried to contact support but no answer/reaction in almost 2 wks. (Order nr was Q130704043499)


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

Could you sell Shengshou 6x6 and up? 
Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 22, 2013)

Shengshou 7x7x7 Magic Cube is coming soon. Here is the specification. You may take a look.

Specifications:
.Brand: Shengshou
.Layer: 7x7x7
.Size: 69*69*69mm
.Package Dimensions: 70*70*70mm
.Weight: 270.0g

We hope you may like it. If it is in stock, we will in the first time tell you.

Also now there are some 3x3 shengshou cubes on sale, in case you need them, you can buy them now at a very low price.

Thank you for your support !


----------



## PatCube (Aug 22, 2013)

I aslo wanna buy shengshou 7x7, how much is it ?


----------



## Bosscuber (Aug 22, 2013)

This seems like a reliable store, I might buy from here!

Thanks all
Bosscuber


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Aug 22, 2013)

Bosscuber said:


> This seems like a reliable store, I might buy from here!
> 
> Thanks all
> Bosscuber


They are reliable, but expect really long shipping times, because they use China Post.


----------



## rj (Aug 22, 2013)

But you can upgrade your shipping for cheap! Any plans to sell 6x6? I will definitely get 7x7. Can you stock yj 7x7? Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, friend. China post is not the only way we use for shipping. If you wanna get your item quickly, you can add some extra money choosing EMS,DHL,Fedex,EUB and so on. It would be quick.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> They are reliable, but expect really long shipping times, because they use China Post.




Hi, friend. China post is not the only way we use for shipping. If you wanna get your item quickly, you can add some extra money choosing EMS,DHL,Fedex,EUB and so on. It would be quick.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

PatCube said:


> I aslo wanna buy shengshou 7x7, how much is it ?


 When it arrives, we will tell you in the first time !


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> When it arrives, we will tell you in the first time !



Will you sell 6x6?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

rj said:


> But you can upgrade your shipping for cheap! Any plans to sell 6x6? I will definitely get 7x7. Can you stock yj 7x7? Thanks!



We don't have YJ 7x7 in stock at the moment. But there are many popular 3x3x3 YJ cubes here, you may like them.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

rj said:


> Will you sell 6x6?


Sorry we don't have 6x6 at the moment, but if you guys like them, we will purchase some. Could you recommend some favorites for us ? Thanks !


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

New Promotion:

5% OFF For All Fangshi Cube

Coupon Code : LIGHTAKEFANGSHI

Expired On: 9/10/2013


Lightake.com


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Sorry we don't have 6x6 at the moment, but if you guys like them, we will purchase some. Could you recommend some favorites for us ? Thanks !



Shengshou, YJ, Diansheng.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2013)

rj said:


> Shengshou, YJ, Diansheng.


Thanks ! We will consider your advice. Your support is our best encouragement ! Here are some new coupons. Hope you will like them.

5% OFF For All Fangshi Cube
Coupon Code : LIGHTAKEFANGSHI
Expired On: 9/10/2013


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Shengshou 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are the best


----------



## rj (Sep 1, 2013)

Could you also sell 8x8 & 9x9? Thanks!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 1, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I ordered a 50mm zhanchi DIY kit (order number Q130618215166) and one of the center pieces was broken.
> I already contacted support 4 times (each time I waited 4-7 days before contacting again) and no replies so far after a month of trying.



(It's been over a month and almost 2 months since I got the package, built the cube, and realized there was a defective piece)

Still haven't replied.... I really don't want to spend another $10-$15 getting another OH cube when I already spent almost all my money on OH cubes alone. The only store with replacement parts for the 50mm zhanchi center piece costs at least $4.73 with shipping and it's just not worth spending almost $5 on a single piece that was broken when I received it in the DIY kit.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 18, 2013)

youngcuber1 said:


> Shengshou 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are the best


Yeah, Shengshou is really good. Even Marcell Endrey liked it and used it for the 2013 World Rubik's Cube Championship. Shengshou is amazing !


----------



## rj (Sep 18, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Yeah, Shengshou is really good. Even Marcell Endrey liked it and used it for the 2013 World Rubik's Cube Championship. Shengshou is amazing !



When will you stock it?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 18, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> (It's been over a month and almost 2 months since I got the package, built the cube, and realized there was a defective piece)
> 
> Still haven't replied.... I really don't want to spend another $10-$15 getting another OH cube when I already spent almost all my money on OH cubes alone. The only store with replacement parts for the 50mm zhanchi center piece costs at least $4.73 with shipping and it's just not worth spending almost $5 on a single piece that was broken when I received it in the DIY kit.



Hi Yuxuibbs， Sorry for the delay. We didn't receive any email from you. Is [email protected] your email ? I think maybe you failed to send us emails. We just send an email to you through this email *[email protected]*. Pls check.

Terribly sorry for the inconvenience brought to you. Hope your problem can be solved soon. If you have any questions, you can PM us.

Best regards
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 18, 2013)

rj said:


> When will you stock it?



We have Shengshou _3x3 , 4x4 at the moment, but the multiple Shengshou is not in our plan at the moment. Maybe in the future we will considering the multiple shengshou.
Here are the links of _Shengshou _3x3 , 4x4, in case you may need them:
_http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.N...shou_Wind_Magic_Cube_Speed_Cube___Black-62975
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.N...shou_Wind_Magic_Cube_Speed_Cube___White-62976
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_SS_Spring_Magic_Cube_3rd_Gen_Black-45682
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_SS_Spring_Magic_Cube_3rd_Gen_White-45683


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 25, 2013)

*New Coupon Code for:*
Gangs 3 Black 
Gangs 3 Original Color
Dayan Guhong 3×3 Black 

Coupon Code : LIGHTAKE0301
Expired Date: 10/03/2013


----------



## martin68 (Sep 25, 2013)

I did not understand one rule.i am a speedcuber and a youtuber but i did not understand this: "if you are an active member in this forum (posts no less than 800)".what does it mean? Am i qualified for this?
Lightake is awesome!


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 25, 2013)

martin68 said:


> I did not understand one rule.i am a speedcuber and a youtuber but i did not understand this: "if you are an active member in this forum (posts no less than 800)".what does it mean? Am i qualified for this?
> Lightake is awesome!



No, 'no less than 800' implies that you have more than 800 posts.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2013)

Those last 4 messages are all from Lighttake and are building up in size and colors. Warning: SPAM-level reached!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2013)

They also activity closed on October 7 why past tense? Still I'm not jus person to say stuff around grammar. I got the worst grammar award in the forums award last year not that it is much of an a award.


----------



## martin68 (Sep 25, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> No, 'no less than 800' implies that you have more than 800 posts.


Then it was a total waste of my time to try participating in this.In the end its just gonna be people who can buy a lot of cubes that will receive these cubes.
Thank you lightake for wasting my time!
Next time post the rules earlier!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 25, 2013)

martin68 said:


> Then it was a total waste of my time to try participating in this.In the end its just gonna be people who can buy a lot of cubes that will receive these cubes.
> Thank you lightake for wasting my time!
> Next time post the rules earlier!




How does having 800 posts and a YouTube that you post to regularly mean you can buy cube frequently? I haven't brought any cube this year yet.


----------



## martin68 (Sep 25, 2013)

tx789 said:


> How does having 800 posts and a YouTube that you post to regularly mean you can buy cube frequently? I haven't brought any cube this year yet.



Who do you think could win this then?some guy with only a Rubik's cube,who writes 800 post about that and post video reviews on YouTube for his only cube? Its obvious that the winner probably already owns many cubes. Not having bought any cubes this year doesn't prove that you have only a few cubes!

Also im not saying that i should win...cause i suck at video reviews...i dont even talk on my reviews...i use a lot of subtitles...


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 25, 2013)

I haven't got a YouTube channel yet; but I'm planning on uploading videos soon. Can I still enter?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your support. Yeah, it's OK, as long as you know how to make videos. You can PM us. 



ThomasJE said:


> I haven't got a YouTube channel yet; but I'm planning on uploading videos soon. Can I still enter?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi, we appreciate your support to Lightake and attention to the activity. We 're sorry that we didn't post the rules earlier, it won't happen again. To thank speedsolving's support and care to Lightake all these years, we set the rule " If you're an active member of speedsolving.com (posts no less than 800) ".We hope you can understand that. And we will provide such opportunities every month, as long as we have new puzzles, we will send some free samples out for review. So maybe next time we will invite you to do reviews. 



martin68 said:


> Who do you think could win this then?some guy with only a Rubik's cube,who writes 800 post about that and post video reviews on YouTube for his only cube? Its obvious that the winner probably already owns many cubes. Not having bought any cubes this year doesn't prove that you have only a few cubes!
> 
> Also im not saying that i should win...cause i suck at video reviews...i dont even talk on my reviews...i use a lot of subtitles...


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 27, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, thanks for your support. Yeah, it's OK, as long as you know how to make videos. You can PM us.



Could I do a written review instead if I don't get my account sorted?


----------



## radmin (Sep 27, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *New Free Coupon Code for:*
> Gangs 3 Black
> Gangs 3 Original Color
> Dayan Guhong 3×3 Black
> ...


Your fee coupon was only for 80 cents, you said free.


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Sep 27, 2013)

Name Nell-e Kirk
YouTube: cubenerd1469
Email: [email protected]

I would like to be apart of this. I am on YouTube and I am trying to get more views and subscribers. YouTube has changed so much and I would like to get my channel noticed and what not. And I don't just talk bad about cubes, I always try to find some positives about puzzles. There is no good or bad puzzles out there, well unless it's from a dollar store. haha.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2013)

A written review is good, but actually we have set the rule for the activity. It requires video review, so I'm afraid this time a video review is preferable. But next time we will set a more flexible rule for such activities. Hope you can understand.


ThomasJE said:


> Could I do a written review instead if I don't get my account sorted?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi friend, sorry for the inconvenience brought to you. Free coupon code means you can get free discounts using this coupon, and it doesn't mean these cubes are totally free. To avoid such similar misunderstanding, next time we won't write in this way. Thanks. 



radmin said:


> Your fee coupon was only for 80 cents, you said free.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your support. However this time we have already set the rule, which requires posts of participants no less than 800, so this time we may have to say sorry. But your info has been saved by us. Next time we will set a more flexible rule, and you will be very welcome.



ArtsyCubenerd said:


> Name Nell-e Kirk
> YouTube: cubenerd1469
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> I would like to be apart of this. I am on YouTube and I am trying to get more views and subscribers. YouTube has changed so much and I would like to get my channel noticed and what not. And I don't just talk bad about cubes, I always try to find some positives about puzzles. There is no good or bad puzzles out there, well unless it's from a dollar store. haha.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2013)

NEW ARRIVAL :3x3x3 YJ8301 Su Long Speed Cubes (Black/White)

Fast & non-popping
Amazing corner cutting ! Take a look now: http://bit.ly/1bOYiJx


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2013)

Name: Tim Major
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: TheAccidentalFreak
I've been cubing for 4 years, I posted a review for the Witeden 2x2 because I got 20 prototypes and it got a few thousand views+hype.
I have a continental record and I've had 3 others.
Best of all I like free stuff!


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your support. We've already sent you a message. Pls check.



Tim Major said:


> Name: Tim Major
> Email: [email protected]
> YouTube: TheAccidentalFreak
> I've been cubing for 4 years, I posted a review for the Witeden 2x2 because I got 20 prototypes and it got a few thousand views+hype.
> ...


----------



## timeless (Sep 29, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, thanks for your support. We've already sent you a message. Pls check.



Name: timeless
email: @yahoo.ca
youtube: pstimeless
I cubed for 3-4 yrs and live in Canada. I always go to competitions whenever its organized in my area
Also, make interesting videos for fun
Thanks


----------



## dLee50714 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dear Lightake, 
I received a 55mm zhanchi a few days ago and was really happy with the shipping time. I was missing the two parts that form an edge piece. Would I be able to receive the missing parts? Thank you


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Free cube samples? Do you get one cubie?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your support. You're in this activity now. We will PM you about the details when the activity expires. Thanks.



timeless said:


> Name: timeless
> email: [email protected]
> youtube: pstimeless
> I cubed for 3-4 yrs and live in Canada. I always go to competitions whenever its organized in my area
> ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, sorry for the delay, due to the national holiday, we had one week off. About the missing part, I'm sorry for that. Pls contact our Customer Service Centre : [email protected]. We will try to help you with that. Thanks


dLee50714 said:


> Dear Lightake,
> I received a 55mm zhanchi a few days ago and was really happy with the shipping time. I was missing the two parts that form an edge piece. Would I be able to receive the missing parts? Thank you


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah, we really appreciate their supports to Lightake.



MorrisKid101 said:


> Free cube samples? Do you get one cubie?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

Our national holiday is over. Everything has been back to normal. 
Oct 10th is just around the corner, so on Oct 9th (HongKong Time) we will announce the lists of testers who we will send free cubes. Pls keep tuned !


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

A good news!
Recently, we carefully selected a list of awesome cubes, which were once used to break the World Record ! They are definitely fantastic choice for speedcubing ! 
More importantly all of them are on sale now, Up To 30% OFF. Time Limited. Pls check, maybe you can find your main here : http://goo.gl/PHyoXT


----------



## YddEd (Oct 7, 2013)

(Dayan Megaminx) Current Megaminx WR Holder Simon Westlund Strongly Recommend.
Simon Westlund used a Mefferts.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

On Sale：216Pcs 5mm Magnetic Balls Magnet Spheres - Dark Blue 10% OFF Expired on 10/11/2013 http://goo.gl/hAoZkx


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2013)

I know that,but Dayan Megaminx is also Simon Westlund's favorite. 



YddEd said:


> (Dayan Megaminx) Current Megaminx WR Holder Simon Westlund Strongly Recommend.
> Simon Westlund used a Mefferts.


----------



## yockee (Oct 7, 2013)

On your world record cube promotions page, you have the ShuangRen version 2 listed for 10.50, but when you click it, it's actually the version 1 mini.


----------



## Lid (Oct 8, 2013)

Second order in row with problems now 


First a ZhanChi had a bad corner, should get a replacement with second order.
Second order, a bad edge on a MoYu, and I only got 2/3's of my corner  and all this took almost 2 months :confused:
Maybe it's time to skip LighTake ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry, something went wrong with our system. It shows the wrong picture and link. We will check and fix it soon. Thanks for your advice.



yockee said:


> On your world record cube promotions page, you have the ShuangRen version 2 listed for 10.50, but when you click it, it's actually the version 1 mini.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, sorry for the inconvenience brought to you. It's a little odd, cause actually such accident is not that common in Lightake. Pls wait for a while and give me your order number. I will check it for you and give you a satisfactory solution.



Lid said:


> Second order in row with problems now
> 
> 
> First a ZhanChi had a bad corner, should get a replacement with second order.
> ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2013)

The holiday season is coming !To put more smiles on some cubers, we plan to launch more sales and promotions for different cubes.

Now Halloween is right around the corner, though we can't give you the traditional Candy Pumpkin, we can give you amazing sales and opportunities to save cash.
For the upcoming Halloween Sales, we plan to select a list of cubes on sale. (Discount may range from 10% to 40%. ) The list of cubes is not certain yet, and it will be tailored according to your guys needs. If you wanna some cubes and haven't got them due to the price, pls leave your valued wish lists here (before 10/22/2013). We will try to make them come true. 

We hope that all of you can have a chance to get some new&cheap cubes from our Halloween sale. ENJOY !


----------



## Lid (Oct 8, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, sorry for the inconvenience brought to you. It's a little odd, cause actually such accident is not that common in Lightake. Pls wait for a while and give me your order number. I will check it for you and give you a satisfactory solution.


The order numbers was Q130904144231 & Q130704043499 (sku: 63683 & 44613).


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 9, 2013)

Winners of October Free New Puzzle Samples Giveaway :

October Free New Puzzle Samples Giveaway, which was held between Sep 22nd~Oct 10th (HongKong Time). Thanks for your guys support ！
The following is a list of the winners. We will PM these winners about the details. Pls reply us within 48 hours. If Lightake has not received the winner's response, a new winner will be chosen.
Member name :

tx789
rj
Tim Major
TheNextFeliks
Marcinek13007
ThomasJE
timeless

The free puzzle samples are ：
Maru CX3 3x3x3 Black/White : http://goo.gl/PMrnjH http://goo.gl/0SSaS7
Gunspuzzle III : http://goo.gl/i5Nf7p

If we miss someone, pls let us know. Thanks. 
And those who don't meet the requirements of the activity this time, we will send them new MoYo ChiLong 3x3x3 for testing. MoYo ChiLong is on the way and will come to our store soon. Here are some 3D pictures of the MoYu ChiLong.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2013)

I replied, and listed white. I'll review them when I get them


----------



## rj (Oct 9, 2013)

Wat! I'm a tester? Yes!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a question about the gans III will we get the screw driver thing so we can tension it?


----------



## timeless (Oct 9, 2013)

i sent you pm @Lightake


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent my info!
Thanks so much. 

My mom is like, so you are giving our address to a random person you met on the Internet. Yeah pretty much. But they are a reliable store, I know people ordered from here.


----------



## kcl (Oct 9, 2013)

I missed out on this whole being a tester deal.. How can I get in on this?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 9, 2013)

I would like to jump on the bandwagon as well and make amazing videos of you awesome Lightake products!

Overboard maybe? lol gotta try.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, we've already sent you a PM. Pls check.


rj said:


> Wat! I'm a tester? Yes!


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, the Gans III will arrive with box, screw driver and accessories. Here are some pictures: (Also you can click here to check in our store: http://goo.gl/cdPDiz)





















tx789 said:


> I have a question about the gans III will we get the screw driver thing so we can tension it?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, we tried to send you a PM, but the system shows you have exceeded your stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages , so pls clear some space soon. Thanks.



timeless said:


> i sent you pm @Lightake


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for your trust. 


TheNextFeliks said:


> Sent my info!
> Thanks so much.
> 
> My mom is like, so you are giving our address to a random person you met on the Internet. Yeah pretty much. But they are a reliable store, I know people ordered from here.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

We will launch such activities when new puzzles come out. Pls keep updated on our thread.  



kclejeune said:


> I missed out on this whole being a tester deal.. How can I get in on this?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks !  Good luck ! Hope you can be one of the testers next time !



Lchu613 said:


> I would like to jump on the bandwagon as well and make amazing videos of you awesome Lightake products!
> 
> Overboard maybe? lol gotta try.


----------



## timeless (Oct 10, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, we tried to send you a PM, but the system shows you have exceeded your stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages , so pls clear some space soon. Thanks.



cleared


----------



## jeirotan (Oct 10, 2013)

i want a maru cx-3 any colour im from malaysia im a new youtube speedcuber


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, the free Maru CX3 giveaway activity has expired now, so we may won't send free Maru CX3 now. Sorry for that. But you can still buy it from our store. Click here : http://goo.gl/f1Kana
Hope this can help you. 



jeirotan said:


> i want a maru cx-3 any colour im from malaysia im a new youtube speedcuber


----------



## Lid (Oct 11, 2013)

Well got my answer from "Customer Service" now and is was more or less just like: "anything wrong?" Come on the problems was clearly explained & described.
No more LighTake for me now, making a chargeback on the lastest order also.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 14, 2013)

About how long is shipping to the Midwestern United States?


----------



## timeless (Oct 15, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, the free Maru CX3 giveaway activity has expired now, so we may won't send free Maru CX3 now. Sorry for that. But you can still buy it from our store. Click here : http://goo.gl/f1Kana
> Hope this can help you.



can you resend the message becuz my inbox was full, but now its not


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2013)

We already notified our customer service. Your replacement will be sent out soon.



Lid said:


> Well got my answer from "Customer Service" now and is was more or less just like: "anything wrong?" Come on the problems was clearly explained & described.
> No more LighTake for me now, making a chargeback on the lastest order also.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you send me an email about the free cubes so I can track them. Also I never received I email saying that order Q131009168083 was shipped and I ordered that last Wednesday. I entered the order number in the tracking thing. It said that order was shipped on last Friday. What is going on?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2013)

The tracking number is for the free puzzles Maru CX3 and Gans. You participated our Oct Giveaway activity, so we send these puzzles to you for review.


tx789 said:


> Have you send me an email about the free cubes so I can track them. Also I never received I email saying that order Q131009168083 was shipped and I ordered that last Wednesday. I entered the order number in the tracking thing. It said that order was shipped on last Friday. What is going on?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2013)

We have new screwdriver for Ganspuzzle III. The old one is too big and not conveniently to shipped out. Hope you guys like the new screwdriver. Check here: http://goo.gl/OHGBRW
Here are the pictures:


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2013)

Usually free shipping by China Post Air Mail will take 14 to 21 working days to your destination.


TheNextFeliks said:


> About how long is shipping to the Midwestern United States?


----------



## rj (Oct 15, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Usually free shipping by China Post Air Mail will take 14 to 21 working days to your destination.



I got fedex! Thanks!


----------



## rockstarrev (Oct 15, 2013)

I had ordered few stickers for my 4x4, about a month ago, and it still hasnt reached me.. Could you send me a replacement? I have the order number, if u want, but lightake hasnt sent a email regarding the item has shipped... COuld you please attend to my problem?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey. Have my cubes shipped? I haven't received any information about it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to get a free sample of the Cx3 or any other puzzle.


----------



## kcl (Oct 16, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I want to get a free sample of the Cx3 or any other puzzle.



Dude, just be patient. The CX3 deal is over. They will announce when they need more people.


----------



## timeless (Oct 17, 2013)

dam, fedex came when no one was home, will have to wait tmr


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2013)

Could you pls give me you order number ?



rockstarrev said:


> I had ordered few stickers for my 4x4, about a month ago, and it still hasnt reached me.. Could you send me a replacement? I have the order number, if u want, but lightake hasnt sent a email regarding the item has shipped... COuld you please attend to my problem?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, we've already sent you a PM. Pls check.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Hey. Have my cubes shipped? I haven't received any information about it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2013)

We've sent you a PM. Pls check.



Michael Womack said:


> I want to get a free sample of the Cx3 or any other puzzle.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2013)

New Stickerless Colorful GansPuzzle III has arrived ! Click to see details: http://goo.gl/7A2OO9

















New MoYu WeiLong 3x3 Original Color has arrived ! Click to see details : http://goo.gl/QPsniU


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2013)

*Lists of the testers for YJ-MoYu SuL**ong 3x3x3:*

Since last time we launched the Maru CX3 and Gans III giveaway activity, lots of speedcubers actively particepated. (Thanks your guys support )
Due to the limited quotas, some of them didn't win the shot, but we will send YJ-MuYu SuLong 3x3x3 to them for testing this time. They will share a comparison review : YJ-MuYu SuLong vs YJ-MoYu WeiLong on the Puzzle Review part. Here is a list of their (member) name.
Pls give us a reply within 48 hours (write a PM to us), if your (member) name is listed here. And if Lightake has not received the response, a new winner will be chosen.

martin68
Anand Chembarpu
piyushp761
ArtsyCubenerd
Michael Womack

If we miss some one, pls let us know. Thanks.

The followings are some infos about YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3x3:

Black Version : http://goo.gl/DH2MfJ
White Version :http://goo.gl/4BeMm5


*YJ-MoYu SuLONG VS YJ-MoYu WeiLong*
*Which one is better ?*


YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3x3 Description: 

After the YJ-MoYu WeiLong 3x3x3, YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3x3 is the latest release from YJ-MoYu. 
Its quality is as good as YJ-MoYu WeiLong. After lubricating, it will run amazingly fast.
It is also very tight and sturdy. As a result, the cube is very resistant to popped pieces, the perfect choice for speed cubing.
It has high quality built-in stickers in 6 different standard colors.
It measures 56mm across, and it strikes a good balance between affordability and performance.


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for choosing me as a tester! :tu


----------



## martin68 (Oct 17, 2013)

hi


----------



## timeless (Oct 18, 2013)

martin68 said:


> Hello...i am very happy you chose me.....my real name is [removed] and my username here is martin68....you have added me twice...lol  replace martin68 with someone else......cant wait to review that cube.....



lol i dont mind sampling mor elol


----------



## rockstarrev (Oct 18, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Could you pls give me you order number ?



Yup, it is #Q130901910687



martin68 said:


> Hello...i am very happy you chose me.....my real name is [removed] and my username here is martin68....you have added me twice...lol  replace martin68 with someone else......cant wait to review that cube.....



Can i be a tester, lightake? my youtube channel is RevanthSharma, I havent posted any videos, and I would like top start with this one.... I can also compare it to a Dayan ZHanchi...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you guys have to sign for the package? The ones receiving the cx3 and gans I mean.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 19, 2013)

The Last Day ! World Record Speed Cube Up To 30% OFF http://goo.gl/JyRNOG


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm more than happy to do it. I average sub 14 on 3x3, and I can make a fully edited, HD review.


Thanks for your support.  Pls stay tuned. We may need testers when new cubes arrive, then you can register for it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 19, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> I had ordered few stickers for my 4x4, about a month ago, and it still hasnt reached me.. Could you send me a replacement? I have the order number, if u want, but lightake hasnt sent a email regarding the item has shipped... COuld you please attend to my problem?



We checked your order. You ordered a 4x4 Shengshou sticker with free shipping, which is under $15, so we can't afford you a free tracking number. If you need a tracking number, you can pay some extra money for it. Normally, shipping will take 14-24 working days to arrive after shipment, sometimes it takes a little longer due to overseas dispatch, holidays or destination reasons. No shipping on weekends and public holidays. Could u please wait for a few days? Thanks.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> New MoYu WeiLong 3x3 Original Color has arrived ! Click to see details : http://goo.gl/QPsniU



Why is the original color MoYu WeiLong more expensive than the white and black ones? :confused:


----------



## windhero (Oct 19, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Why is the original color MoYu WeiLong more expensive than the white and black ones? :confused:



I dont know if it's linked but at first it was sold only because it was requested, so a limited edition was made. I dont know if this is still the same limited edition batch or if they decided to produce them in equal amounts. That would explain the price difference.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh. Dang.


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello,
What can I do to test out some cubes? I would love to review cubes and I'm interested in your offers. I know this particular offer ended on the 10th, but if you guys do any in the future, I would love to be apart of this. Here is my information:

YouTube channel - ArtsyCubenerd (http://www.youtube.com/user/cubenerd1469)
Instagram - @artsy_cubenerd (http://instagram.com/artsy_cubenerd)
Email - [email protected]


----------



## timeless (Oct 20, 2013)

review coming soon


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> review coming soon



Has yours got to you then? DHL tracking says mine's still in Hong Kong.


----------



## timeless (Oct 20, 2013)

mine was delivered via fedex, i live on the westcoast so shipping is faster


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 20, 2013)

timeless said:


> mine was delivered via fedex, i live on the westcoast so shipping is faster



Did you have to sign for yours? 

Mine should be here on Monday so yay!


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

CX-3 review:


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2013)

I will have the package with the gans III and maru cx3 tomorrow and have a unboxing made. It should be up in 24 hours. The reviews might be delayed a bit because of my exams next months and study. But I will try to get it up before exam leave in two weeks.


EDIT: It might not be I have a 2 orders coming. One from lightake, their free cube order. And another it could be that one also the free cubes of course.

EDIT 2: A package from a cubestore was send to my house but no one was home it wasn't the one from lightake, but that the one from lightake is in New Zealand so I might have it tomorrow.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 21, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> Can i be a tester, lightake? my youtube channel is RevanthSharma, I havent posted any videos, and I would like top start with this one.... I can also compare it to a Dayan ZHanchi...





ArtsyCubenerd said:


> Hello,
> What can I do to test out some cubes? I would love to review cubes and I'm interested in your offers. I know this particular offer ended on the 10th, but if you guys do any in the future, I would love to be apart of this. Here is my information:
> 
> YouTube channel - ArtsyCubenerd (http://www.youtube.com/user/cubenerd1469)
> ...





guinepigs rock said:


> I want to test a cube.



Thanks for your support.  Pls stay tuned. We will announce when we need more testers.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 21, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Has yours got to you then? DHL tracking says mine's still in Hong Kong.



Recently due to the piled goods on the DHL company, lots of goods were delayed, but the situation will be alleviated soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Did you have to sign for yours?
> 
> Mine should be here on Monday so yay!



No, you don't have to sign.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 21, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Recently due to the piled goods on the DHL company, lots of goodds were delayed, but the situation will be alleviated soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.



Ok. Just seemed a litle weird.

EDIT: Left Hong Kong today.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 21, 2013)

Darn it. Came while at school. Have to sign it and get it tomorrow.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 22, 2013)

*Yearly Clearance!
All the hot rubik's cubes are under $6* :tu
Check here. You may find your favorites 
http://goo.gl/eAwthH


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 22, 2013)

*YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3x3 15% OFF! NOW ! * http://goo.gl/TKMlU3


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 22, 2013)

*Yearly Clearance! Rock-bottom Price!
4x4x4 SS 3rd Gen Speed Cube 32% OFF* http://goo.gl/eAwthH


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 23, 2013)

So, my cubes came today! I've made an unboxing video; so I'll hopefully upload it soon.

First impressions:

Maru CX3
It's certainly a different feel from other cubes on the market. The corner cutting is great; cuts 45 degrees and reverse corner cuts half a piece easily. It feels quite scratchy and it also feels like a controllable cube.

Gans III
It feels a lot smaller than the Weilong and the CX3; even though it's about a 1mm difference. It's a fast cube, and corner cuts 1 piece and reverse corner cuts half a piece. It's definitely a great OH cube though; and I feel that it's better for OH than 2H.


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 23, 2013)

So, I received my Sulong today via FedEx. Shipping was great and took only 2 days!

First impressions:
It is a great cube out of the box! It is really fast. Corner cutting is good, but because of it's smaller size I consider it as a OH cube more than a 2H cube. The cube has great sticker shades just like a MoYu cube. The cube feels a little bit heavier than other cubes. Also, the cube has really large holes allowing great corner cutting. 

I would like to thank lightake.com for letting me test this. Unboxing and Review COMING SOON!


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 23, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> So, I received my Sulong today via FedEx. Shipping was great and took only 2 days!
> 
> First impressions:
> It is a great cube out of the box! It is really fast. Corner cutting is good, but because of it's smaller size I consider it as a OH cube more than a 2H cube. The cube has great sticker shades just like a MoYu cube. The cube feels a little bit heavier than other cubes. Also, the cube has really large holes allowing great corner cutting.
> ...



How does it compare to the Weilong? (If you have one)


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thanks Mrozio for the 3x3x3 Maru CX3 review ! * :tu



> you can buy it here: lightake.com http://goo.gl/fXPBDL
> I get this cube from lightake about 10 days ago
> In my opinion this is a really good cube. It is very fast and i don't like sound of this cube
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 24, 2013)

*Thanks Tim Major for the comparison written review: Gans III VS Maru CX3* :tu
Maru CX3 3x3x3 White: http://goo.gl/IxXh8B
Maru CX3 3x3x3 Black: http://goo.gl/KOL9NV
Gans III 3x3x3 Black: http://goo.gl/Z6D043
Stickerless Gans III 3x3x3 Colorful: http://goo.gl/2mQfna
Gans III 3x3x3 Original Color: http://goo.gl/lgMwri




> Ok, I just received both as a tester from Lightake, I'll make a video review at my next competition with some Melbourne cubers (if they want to) so we get a few opinions.
> 
> Now these are both straight out of the box, Maru is white (my far preferred cube colour) Gans 3 is black.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll have the unboxing posted tomorrow. Had family over so had no time to post it. Sorry.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 24, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'll have the unboxing posted tomorrow. Had family over so had no time to post it. Sorry.


Sure, looking forward to your video.


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 24, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> How does it compare to the Weilong? (If you have one)



I have a Weilong coming!!!


----------



## 7nand (Oct 24, 2013)

I received the YJ Sulong today, the first impressions will be out soon...

I thank lightake for sending me this awesome puzzle..


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2013)

I will have my YJ sulong unboxing video up later today once I get it. the tracking number says it's on the FedEx truck in my city.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 25, 2013)

My first try on uploading the video took forever to upload so I reuploaded it and here is my Unboxing video of My YJ SuLong and it's m new main 3x3.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 25, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


>



Your video's squished.


----------



## 7nand (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 26, 2013)

Can I please test a cube?


----------



## tonyz21 (Oct 26, 2013)

You have to wait like everyone does.....when lightake comes out with a new testing offer we can all participate


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Oct 26, 2013)

description said:


> Thanks lightake.com.
> 
> Links to purchase these cubes:
> Maru CX3 3x3x3 White: Maru CX3 3x3x3 White: http://goo.gl/IxXh8B
> ...


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 27, 2013)

*YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3 Unboxing | Lightake.com*

Unboxing of the YJ-MoYu SuLong 3x3 




Already posted my first impressions and review will be up in a week


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 27, 2013)

I would be more than happy to make a video and written review for any sample cube. Please let me know if I can help.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 28, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> I would be more than happy to make a video and written review for any sample cube. Please let me know if I can help.



Thanks for your support. And pls keep tuned on our thread, when will need more testers, you can register.


----------



## martin68 (Oct 28, 2013)

Received the cube today via DHL . They called me before coming late in the evening. My uncle signed and my brother already opened it before i could get home...too bad no unboxing....the review is coming soon. i have tons of assignment and tests this week so its most probable i will upload the video Saturday or Sunday. 

P. S customs opened the cube box and damaged it during verification... As u will see in the review.... The cube is intact though. 

@lightake : I had bought a stickers set from you and it did not arrive on time... So you sent another set recently.... Had i known u would ship this cube via DHL i would have asked u to ship it together with the replacement.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2013)

Just so you know, I will hopefully be filming reviews for the Gans III and the Maru CX3 on Friday.


----------



## timeless (Oct 28, 2013)

martin68 said:


> Received the cube today via DHL . They called me before coming late in the evening. My uncle signed and my brother already opened it before i could get home...too bad no unboxing....the review is coming soon. i have tons of assignment and tests this week so its most probable i will upload the video Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> P. S customs opened the cube box and damaged it during verification... As u will see in the review.... The cube is intact though.
> 
> @lightake : I had bought a stickers set from you and it did not arrive on time... So you sent another set recently.... Had i known u would ship this cube via DHL i would have asked u to ship it together with the replacement.



same i think customs opened my box too since the plastic wrap on the cx 3 was ripped when i received it


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is my video review of the YJ SuLong that I got to test.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

I would also be very happy to test a cube and make a review for you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 31, 2013)

*Halloween Gift:*

All the following magic cubes are *$10.31* with free shipping
No coupons needed !
*Expired on 2013/11/2*

*3x3x3 57mm Fangshi Shuang Ren II:*
Black Version: http://goo.gl/31sscx
White Version: http://goo.gl/WtMtgr
Original Color: http://goo.gl/0r1xJI

*3x3x3 Gans III:*
Black Version: http://goo.gl/GPCwY0
Colorful Stickerless: http://goo.gl/Z95N1B
Original Color: http://goo.gl/zNKQPY

*3x3x3 55mm Dayan 5 Zhanchi Black:* http://goo.gl/2MZNLq

*3x3x3 Dayan V2 GuHong (Strengthen Edition):*
Black Version: http://goo.gl/ieTDDV
White Version: http://goo.gl/9gbaPu
Colorful stickerless: http://goo.gl/duUgeJ
Purple Version: http://goo.gl/oWp6ZB

*3x3x3 Colorful Stickerless Dayan V1 GuHong:* http://goo.gl/mha8vN

*2x2x2 Type C WitTwo:*
Black Version: http://goo.gl/lxYtNN
White Version: http://goo.gl/bHKZlZ
Colorful stickerless: http://goo.gl/qNOApg

*Happy Pumpkin Day ! *


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I would also be very happy to test a cube and make a review for you.



Thanks. We will announce in this thread, if we need more testers.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2013)

*Melbourne Spring 2013 *



> Melbourne Cube Day 2013
> Date: Saturday the 16th of November 2013
> Venue: RMIT University (Spiritual Centre)
> Events: Only "cube" events will be held.
> ...



Glad that LighTake will sponsor the WCA Melbourne Spring 2013 competition. Thanks Cameron Stollery agian. We will offer all the prizes for the competition, what's more, Cameron will help us to held a lottery draw there. At the entrance of the venue, the staff will hand out the special lottery card made by us to every competitor and spectator there. Here is a copy of the lottery card: 






On the back of the lottery card there is a SKU number and coupon code. With the coupon code (not available yet), participants can get 15% off (magic cubes only). The SKU number is randomly selected by our system. Participants who luckily have a magic cube SKU number on the back of the card can get the exact magic cube for free.

Good luck to all the participants ! And hope all you guys can spare some time to go there and participate.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 1, 2013)

*Pls post your reviews on Puzzle Review too *

Thank you all you guys review. As we agreed, could you post your reviews on Puzzle Review of Speedsolving ? We won't notify each tester one by one, so pls share the news to each other. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Pls post your reviews on Puzzle Review too *
> 
> Thank you all you guys review. As we agreed, could you post your reviews on Puzzle Review of Speedsolving ? We won't notify each tester one by one, so pls share the news to each other. Thanks in advance.



Does that mean in the thread about that cube or the video in the cubing video forum?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Does that mean in the thread about that cube or the video in the cubing video forum?


Your video review of the cubes. We think in this way more people can see your reviews of the cubes.


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 2, 2013)

*YJ-MoYu SuLong Review and mini Comparison | Lightake.com*

Review of the Sulong-


----------



## isoq58 (Nov 2, 2013)

i wanna be a tester !
i usually upload Turkish review videos on youtube but probably i will start to upload in English also !
my channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/isoq58
i started to upload HD videos with better cam
and i love taking videos (i'll have much more by the time)
i used a lots of types of cubes but still wanna try new ones and take review videos
hope i can be a tester
thank you


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll try to make the real review tomorrow. I made one on Friday but it was bad so going to redo it and too busy today.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 3, 2013)

isoq58 said:


> i wanna be a tester !
> i usually upload Turkish review videos on youtube but probably i will start to upload in English also !
> my channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/isoq58
> i started to upload HD videos with better cam
> ...


Thanks. Pls wait until we need more testers next time.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'll try to make the real review tomorrow. I made one on Friday but it was bad so going to redo it and too busy today.


Sure, wait for your video. And pls post it on Puzzle Review, too. Thx.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 3, 2013)

*11.11 Instant Kill--Save Up To 40% *

*24 Coolest and Geekiest Rubik's Cube-- Not Normal Rubik's Cube Anymore

Countdown····· http://goo.gl/gkMP6X

*


----------



## tonyz21 (Nov 3, 2013)

Please consider me as a tester at your next puzzle!!!!!I will be very glad to help!!!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 4, 2013)

tonyz21 said:


> Please consider me as a tester at your next puzzle!!!!!I will be very glad to help!!!!


Thanks for your support. Yeah, we will need more testers next time when new cubes come, and then you can register.


----------



## KarlCubing (Nov 4, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *11.11 Instant Kill--Save Up To 40% *
> 
> *24 Coolest and Geekiest Rubik's Cube-- Not Normal Rubik's Cube Anymore
> 
> ...




hmmm..... I wonder where you got this idea of "instant kills" from (copying WALLBUYS) :|


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> hmmm..... I wonder where you got this idea of "instant kills" from (copying WALLBUYS) :|



So? It's cheap stuff. Don't complain.


----------



## KarlCubing (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> So? It's cheap stuff. Don't complain.



Not complaining... Just wondering where they got the idea


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 5, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> hmmm..... I wonder where you got this idea of "instant kills" from (copying WALLBUYS) :|


 Thanks for your attention. Actually we don't think we copied this idea from wallbuy, cause in China, 11.11 is one of the biggest day for shopping in a year, just like the "Black Friday" and "Cyber Monday",and one of the popular slogan of 11.11 is "Instant Kill", in our Chinese that is "秒杀". We don't use it as often as wallbuy, instead we just used it in the right time and on really bargains. And you can get really very cheap price that day, if you go shopping in some Chinese online stores. There most of the products are up to 50% off, and the prices will go back to normal the other day.


----------



## 7nand (Nov 6, 2013)

Review up!!!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 6, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> hmmm..... I wonder where you got this idea of "instant kills" from (copying WALLBUYS) :|


I think an apology is in order


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 7, 2013)

*New coupon for the following cube DIY kit: (All 15% OFF)
*
Coupon code: LTCUBEDIYKIT 
Expired on: 2013/11/14

Gangs III 3x3x3 Magic Cube DIY Kit with Screwdriver Black

DIY FS 3x3x3 ShuangRen Mini 54.6mm Magic Cube Kit Black

DIY FS Puzzle Magic Cube 3x3x3 Small (54.6mm) Parts and Components White+ Black

DIY FS 3x3x3 ShuangRen Mini 54.6mm Magic Cube Kit White

57mm DIY Fangshi Shuang Ren Ⅱ 3x3x3 Mage Puzzle Cube White

57mm DIY Fangshi Shuang Ren Ⅱ 3x3x3 Mage Puzzle Cube Black

DIY Fangshi Shuang Ren Ⅱ 3x3x3 Magic Puzzle Cube Orignal Color

DIY 57mm 3x3x3 DaYan VI PanShi Speed Magic Cube Kit - Black

DIY 55mm 3x3x3 DaYan 5-ZhanChi Rubix Magic Cube Kit - Black

DIY 50mm 3x3x3 DaYan 5-ZhanChi Rubix Magic Cube Kit - White

DIY 55mm 3x3x3 DaYan 5-ZhanChi Magic Cube Kit - White

DIY 50mm 3x3x3 DaYan 5-ZhanChi Magic Cube Kit - Black

3x3x3 DaYan 2 GuHong Rubics/Magic Cube DIY Kit White (Strengthen Edition)

3x3x3 DaYan 2 GuHong Magic Rubics/Cube DIY Kit Black (Strengthen Edition)

Type C 2x2x2 WitTwo Spring Magic Cube White

Type C 2x2x2 WitTwo Spring Magic Cube Black

3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube DIY Kit White

3x3x3 DaYan V ZhanChi Magic Cube DIY Kit Black


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 7, 2013)

*Good News:*

MoYu Wei Su 4x4, MoYu Shen Su 4x4, MoYu Chi Long 3x3, MoYu Ling Po 2x2, XWH Maru 4x4, Dayan V Zhanchi Original Color are all on the way·····


----------



## tx789 (Nov 7, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Good News:*
> 
> MoYu Wei Su 4x4, MoYu Shen Su 4x4, MoYu Chi Long 3x3, MoYu Ling Po 2x2, XWH Maru 4x4, Dayan V Zhanchi Original Color are all on the way·····



will there be testers for the wei su and the lingpo or any cubes on that list?


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to test at least one of the cubes on that list Lightake


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Good News:*
> 
> MoYu Wei Su 4x4, MoYu Shen Su 4x4, MoYu Chi Long 3x3, MoYu Ling Po 2x2, XWH Maru 4x4, Dayan V Zhanchi Original Color are all on the way·····



I would like to be a tester for the Wei Su and Ling Po


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Nov 8, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Good News:*
> 
> MoYu Wei Su 4x4, MoYu Shen Su 4x4, MoYu Chi Long 3x3, MoYu Ling Po 2x2, XWH Maru 4x4, Dayan V Zhanchi Original Color are all on the way·····



Is the Moyu Shen Su another new 4x4 coming out?


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Is the Moyu Shen Su another new 4x4 coming out?



It's already out. I have one.


----------



## tonyz21 (Nov 8, 2013)

I would really like to test one of the new cubes coming out for lightake.......I have been waiting for a lot of time and i think the time has come for me!!!!1


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2013)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Is the Moyu Shen Su another new 4x4 coming out?



Actually it's been out about for like almost 6 months now and it's an Ok 4x4 but pops and lockup alot.


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 10, 2013)

Shensu is a waste of money


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

I would Love to be a tester for any of these puzzles


----------



## martin68 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry lightake for being late here's my review for sulong :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyJ-xdbRrx4


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi lightake,

It is a total shame the e-mail I just received from your customer service. After 8 weeks waiting for my parcel it has been finally returned to your warehouse. I gave you two options:

1- resend it to me via express
2- Give me a refund 

Today you sent me an email telling me that you made everything ok, and it was the busy season and the strict inspection the failure to pass through the next destination and that you can't assure that the parcel was going to arrive. So why do you charge in advance and assure me to my several emails after 6 weeks the parcel was going to arrive if you are not able to assure the parcel is going to arrive to its destination??

You told me that if I want a express shipment I have to pay for it plus the fees for the spanish policy. What? After 2 months without my money I have to pay because I don't want to wait another 8 weeks without any warranty its going to arrive?

Finally you told me that I have to accept the free via airmail shipment or you made me a refund ONLY if the order payment is not over 60 days? What?? It's been 53 days now, if i accept a normal airmail shipment would be more than 60 days and i will lose my right to get the refund trhough paypal.

This is a complete shame , a bad customer service and I am not going to buy in your site anymore nor recommend it to anyone if I don't get a solution.

I don't understand that you prefer to lose a customer, a purchase, future purchases I had planned, and bad reputation for the cost of a express. Cost that you are assuming everytime you send a cube to a tester for a review. And I was going to make another order of 100$ if I had received correctly this parcel that was my first order in your site . 

I hope the representative here can do something for me seeing that the costumer service via e-mail are unable to do it and ship it to me via express as it's been almost 60 days now from the payment so i can't wait another 4-6 weeks. Order: Q130920726532

Thanks.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 14, 2013)

How is it bad customer service? They've been in communication with you and have clearly stated what has happened from their perspective and what they are willing to do to solve it. That's much better than some stores out there. 

You are just unhappy with what they are offering you. They have offered to resend the item at a cost to them - they could have demanded payment for the 'free' shipping to be sent again as well! If you are worried that the item will be refused by customs again, ask for the refund now and order from somewhere else. But clogging up this forum with your endless complaints and your unwilling attitude to accept the deal you've been offered is annoying. If I were you I'd take the free shipping offer - I've had half a dozen packages from lightake and they've all arrived fine - but I don't know anything about Spanish Customs so I don't know much about the risk I'd be taking.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 14, 2013)

They haven't offered me anything. A refund is a right that you have when you pay with paypal, no something they are offering. And the other option: a resend at "no Cost" with the normal free shipment only is good for them, as I will lose my right to the 60 days refund. It is the worst option as it would be much better option if I wanted a normal resend to get the refund and then make the order again, getting the free shipment again and the 60 days for claiming again. So actually what they are offering is nothing at all but something I already have without their permission.


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lightake has a lot of cubes for good prices


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 14, 2013)

Then take the refund. At no point have you explained why it's the store's fault that your package got sent back. What they have offered is reasonable if it's not their fault, yet you are still on here trying to publicly discredit their service. Have you not noticed that nobody has agreed with you yet? Perhaps that indicates that you're wrong?


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 14, 2013)

And when I wrote to them after 6 weeks of waiting with no news saying I will open a paypal dispute, they asked me to wait and assured me that the parcel would arrive else they would take responsability. I trusted them and didn't start the paypal dispute and now they don't take any responsability as what they are offering as explained above is nothing at all. 
I am sorry if this annoying for you but it is much more annoying having paid 2 months ago for something that didn't arrive and having the only options of waiting more or be left in the same position I was 2 months ago. 

If I had opened the paypal dispute at 6 weeks as I should have done , I would have now my money back and my cubies from other store in the way so I recommend anybody who is waiting for a parcel more than 40 days to open a paypal dispute no matter what the store says.



mark49152 said:


> Then take the refund. At no point have you explained why it's the store's fault that your package got sent back. What they have offered is reasonable if it's not their fault, yet you are still on here trying to publicly discredit their service. Have you not noticed that nobody has agreed with you yet? Perhaps that indicates that you're wrong?



It is their fault because if the package didn't pass the inspection, it means the shipping was made incorrectly by them.Otherwise It would have passed the inspection. I have worked in a transport company and when the package doesn't get destination, it is always the sender's responsability, not the buyer's unless the buyer gave the address wrong, wich isn't the case.


I am not here to get people's approval, I am here to publicly ask for responsability to lightake as they promised when I wrote after 6 weeks from my order. That means doing SOMETHING ELSE than what I could have done 2 weeks ago without consulting them. 

And let everybody know this could happen to them.

Take your responsability lightake and resend my parcel via express at your cost as you promised me by email 2 weeks ago when I complaint about this shipment and you told me everything was OK.(I see how ok it was)

Nothing else to say.

Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

Recently we got lots of messages asking about the transporting status of the parcels: Why my parcel has been shipped out for a while and the shipping status online shows the parcel is still in China ? Has my parcel been sent to my country ? Is it possible that my parcel is lost ?······ Numerous questions like that. 

We're sorry that due to it's holiday season now, the mail company may not change the transporting status as frequently as before, and sometimes your parcels do have arrived in your country, but the status shows it's still in China, and it may take couples days to update. We understand your feelings and feel sorry about the inconvenience brought to you. Pls understand. 

We promise if you can't get your parcels over 2 months, we will send you a replacement asap. And if the puzzles you ordered are in stock, we will arrange your shipment within three days.

Best Wishes to You All ! May you have the BEST THANKSGIVINGS ever !


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> Hi lightake,
> 
> It is a total shame the e-mail I just received from your customer service. After 8 weeks waiting for my parcel it has been finally returned to your warehouse. I gave you two options:
> 
> ...



Hi,

From your long long statement, I can feel how angry you're now. Really sorry for the trouble brought to you, and it's the last thing we wanna happen to you. About the parcel, we will send a placement to you. Since it's almost over two months and you still didn't get you parcel. But it will not be sent through express. We can send a gift to you and if you wanna be sent through express, you may need to pay some extra fees. Pls understand. It's our rule and we do wanna each of our customer feel satisfied, so we treat them equally, patiently and trying to be the first time to come to them, if they meet any troubles.
About our customer service, I apologize to you. And actually I think primarily it's not their fault. When we shipped out a parcel, the rest of the transporting work left to the mail company, we can't do nothing but wait like you. And if we do know your parcel is lost or you haven't received it over two months, we will send you a replacement.
Hope you understand and my reply can make you feel a little better. Thx.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2013)

martin68 said:


> Sorry lightake for being late here's my review for sulong :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyJ-xdbRrx4



A little bit late but all ok. Thx. :tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you have some favorites cubes you wanna buy, but it's a little expensive for you ? For the upcoming Black Friday, we selected a couple of cubes,which are very suitable to be your good partners in the WCA competitions.Most of them are the newest cubes and most importantly they're really cheap. We can't promise they're the lowest prices in the world, but we promise we try as much as we can to offer you a reasonable price. They're nice bargains! Hope you can take some time to have a look！:tu
http://goo.gl/cCnw20


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 14, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Do you have some favorites cubes you wanna buy, but it's a little expensive for you ? For the upcoming Black Friday, we selected a couple of cubes,which are very suitable to be your good partners in the WCA competitions.Most of them are the newest cubes and most importantly they're really cheap. We can't promise they're the lowest prices in the world, but we promise we try as much as we can to offer you a reasonable price. They're nice bargains! Hope you can take some time to have a look！:tu
> http://goo.gl/cCnw20


The Names of the last three puzzles have been swaped!


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey,
Does anyone have a really good approximation as to how long a shipment to India could take? It's been 2 weeks, and I'm not worried, just excited 
I'm assuming that this is lightakes official thread, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place.


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 14, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone have a really good approximation as to how long a shipment to India could take? It's been 2 weeks, and I'm not worried, just excited
> I'm assuming that this is lightakes official thread, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place.



If you are lucky, you will get it in about 3 weeks (with free shipping). Otherwise, maybe it can stretch to a few months. I have been waiting for 2 months now...


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 14, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> From your long long statement, I can feel how angry you're now. Really sorry for the trouble brought to you, and it's the last thing we wanna happen to you. About the parcel, we will send a placement to you. Since it's almost over two months and you still didn't get you parcel. But it will not be sent through express. We can send a gift to you and if you wanna be sent through express, you may need to pay some extra fees. Pls understand. It's our rule and we do wanna each of our customer feel satisfied, so we treat them equally, patiently and trying to be the first time to come to them, if they meet any troubles.
> About our customer service, I apologize to you. And actually I think primarily it's not their fault. When we shipped out a parcel, the rest of the transporting work left to the mail company, we can't do nothing but wait like you. And if we do know your parcel is lost or you haven't received it over two months, we will send you a replacement.
> Hope you understand and my reply can make you feel a little better. Thx.



Hello, 

Thanks for your long answering. I'll take the refund and forget about your company. I won't buy there anymore as you don't want to take your responsability. You have agreements with the transporting company, and If a parcel don't arrive, it means that your company or the transporting company did something wrong. Otherwise the shipment had arrived destination. So If it is your fault you have to take the responsability and the cost of a express, if it is the transporting company's responsability you have to ask for responsability to them and make them pay the cost of the express. But It doesn't make sense to me that it is the customer that has paid since the first day who has to take the responsability and wait more or pay for the express or be left with the refund in the same position I was 2 months ago.

So good bye lightake.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> If you are lucky, you will get it in about 3 weeks (with free shipping). Otherwise, maybe it can stretch to a few months. I have been waiting for 2 months now...



That sucks, you live in India? My friend got his other order from fasttech in about a month.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 14, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> That sucks, you live in India? My friend got his other order from fasttech in about a month.



Free shipping can vary. I live in New Zealand shipping takes 3 weeks or so on avg for me.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 14, 2013)

I would also like to be a tester


----------



## MisterChris (Nov 14, 2013)

What is this? Really a new Diansheng 4x4 or a new version of the ShengShou?


----------



## KongShou (Nov 14, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your long answering. I'll take the refund and forget about your company. I won't buy there anymore as you don't want to take your responsability. You have agreements with the transporting company, and If a parcel don't arrive, it means that your company or the transporting company did something wrong. Otherwise the shipment had arrived destination. So If it is your fault you have to take the responsability and the cost of a express, if it is the transporting company's responsability you have to ask for responsability to them and make them pay the cost of the express. But It doesn't make sense to me that it is the customer that has paid since the first day who has to take the responsability and wait more or pay for the express or be left with the refund in the same position I was 2 months ago.
> 
> So good bye lightake.



lightake have not done anything wrong, why should they take full responsibility?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4pOc-DTByE

Sorry it took so long. I had and still have exams on.


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Fast shipping can vary. I live in New Zealand shipping takes 3 weeks or so on avg for me.



I see. I've heard from TheAce (who lives in India) that some of his orders arrived in 2 weeks, some in a month or little more. I guess it depends on the guys who load the parcels and how often they take coffee breaks 
Btw, what's your experience with lightake DIYs?


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 15, 2013)

TheNewbCuber said:


> That sucks, you live in India? My friend got his other order from fasttech in about a month.


Yup, I live in India. My friend got it in about 3-4 weeks (i guess), with free shipping. I haven't tried fasttech and I only order from Indian sites...


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 15, 2013)

I've done my unboxing video, but I haven't had the time to do my proper reviews for these. I will do these as soon as possible, but apologies for the delay.


----------



## timeless (Nov 15, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I've done my unboxing video, but I haven't had the time to do my proper reviews for these. I will do these as soon as possible, but apologies for the delay.



same gonna stop procastinating and do it when i broken in the cx3


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 16, 2013)

piyushp761 said:


> The Names of the last three puzzles have been swaped!



Have fixed. Thx for your advice. Sharp Eye! :tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 16, 2013)

timeless said:


> same gonna stop procastinating and do it when i broken in the cx3





timeless said:


> I've done my unboxing video, but I haven't had the time to do my proper reviews for these. I will do these as soon as possible, but apologies for the delay.


Okay. Looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 16, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Okay. Looking forward to your reviews.



The last quote is from me, not timeless.


----------



## ColorBlind1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Willing to do a video with my school club. No promises on anything super fast but will give it a try.


----------



## Jasper Alfaro (Nov 16, 2013)

i want also to be a tester  if i could have chance , then i can do for you


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2013)

Lightake create some inbox space please


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 16, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Lightake create some inbox space please


Hi, already cleared.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 16, 2013)

Jasper Alfaro said:


> i want also to be a tester  if i could have chance , then i can do for you



Thanks for your support. We will announce in this thread when we need more testers.


----------



## rudra (Nov 17, 2013)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-26647

Is this Mf8* Version 1* SQ1?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 17, 2013)

rudra said:


> http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQ_1_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-26647
> 
> Is this Mf8* Version 1* SQ1?



I think so.


----------



## rudra (Nov 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I think so.



Is there any representative from lightake who can confirm this? I am going to order this.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 17, 2013)

rudra said:


> Is there any representative from lightake who can confirm this? I am going to order this.



Hi, yes, it's MF8 SQ 1 Version 1


----------



## rudra (Nov 17, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, yes, it's MF8 SQ 1 Version 1



Why the dimesions of the cube is (L*W*H): 45.0*45.0*45.0mm ? As per my knowledge Mf8 SQ1 V1 is around 55 mm. 

Also please check your PM.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2013)

rudra said:


> Why the dimesions of the cube is (L*W*H): 45.0*45.0*45.0mm ? As per my knowledge Mf8 SQ1 V1 is around 55 mm.
> 
> Also please check your PM.



The dimendions of the MF8 SQ1 is not very accurate on the website. As the unit of the dimensions is mm. But it's a standard MF8 SQ. You can also check here.
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=f1008f36-5487-4ade-b6da-23487c320f0a


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, Any thoughts about these cubes ? Has anyone compared all of the following SQ-1 ? Do you think which SQ-1 is better? 

*MF8 SQ-1 White:* http://goo.gl/zLMHsi















*MF8 SQ-1 Black: *http://goo.gl/dS8bgp













*Cube Twist SQ-1 Black:* http://goo.gl/m6liUf
*Cube Twist SQ-1 White:* http://goo.gl/UM02NA


----------



## TP (Nov 19, 2013)

Generally MF8 SQ1 v1 is considered the best Square 1 along with Calvins.


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 19, 2013)

TP said:


> Generally MF8 SQ1 v1 is considered the best Square 1 along with Calvins.



The Calvin's is the MF8 V1, but with different plastic.


----------



## PatCube (Nov 19, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> The Calvin's is the MF8 V1, but with different plastic.



I thought CubeTwist would be better, but never tried one. Can LighTake make any coupons for these SQ-1 ? like the coupon of Sheng Shou 4x4 V5. huge discount


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2013)

PatCube said:


> I thought CubeTwist would be better, but never tried one. Can LighTake make any coupons for these SQ-1 ? like the coupon of Sheng Shou 4x4 V5. huge discount



MF8 SQ-1 Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black Version is on the way. I will make a coupon for SQ-1, when it arrives. 
http://goo.gl/zLMHsi


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 20, 2013)

*Today's New Arrivals:* 

YJ Ling Po 2x2, YJ Chi Long 3x3, Cyclone Boys 2x2, 3x3, 4x4·····Lovvvvvve these cubes ! :tu:tu
 
Countdown····· They're available soon. http://goo.gl/JloJcz


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 20, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *Today's New Arrivals:*
> 
> YJ Ling Po 2x2, YJ Chi Long 3x3, Cyclone Boys 2x2, 3x3, 4x4·····Lovvvvvve these cubes ! :tu:tu
> 
> Countdown····· They're available soon. http://goo.gl/JloJcz



Lightake can I test atleast one of these? After all, I have not yet received any package from you so far...


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 22, 2013)

lightake.com Could you please empty your inbox?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> lightake.com Could you please empty your inbox?


Hi, it's cleared. I sent you a PM. Pls check.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 22, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> Lightake can I test atleast one of these? After all, I have not yet received any package from you so far...



Yep. we're going to post an announcement to look for some testers for these new cubes. You can register.


----------



## 7nand (Nov 24, 2013)

I would also love to test any cube.  I would definitely post a review an first impressions like the last time.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2013)

Would love to test these new cubes, we need to information about them, especially the "cyclone boys".


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

I too would like to test any new cubes. I would post a review on the forums the day I got them.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2013)

No testing opportunities have been announced yet, but when they do, I would love to test again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 26, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> No testing opportunities have been announced yet, but when they do, I would love to test again.





TheNewbCuber said:


> I too would like to test any new cubes. I would post a review on the forums the day I got them.





Tim Major said:


> Would love to test these new cubes, we need to information about them, especially the "cyclone boys".





7nand said:


> I would also love to test any cube.  I would definitely post a review an first impressions like the last time.



Hi guys, thanks for all your supports!  I'm a little bit busy these days, so some messages and news were delayed. Sorrrrrry about that.  As for new cube testers, yes, we need! Since we got plenty of new cubes recently. http://goo.gl/YQZNrf I have talked with Pat a few days before, and he agreed that I can post another thread about new cubes and testers, so I will post another thread about new cube testers on hardware area. That will be noticed by more cubers, I think. Now I'm going to post a thread. There will be many many new cubes for testing. Pls keep tuned, my friends.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 26, 2013)

Got these yesterday. Verrrry AWESOME cubes! :tu YJ Shen Su 4x4 , YJ Ling Gan 3x3, Sheng Shou 2x2, QiYi 2x2, Cube Twist Mirror Cube, Sheng Shou Magic Cube Rulers······ They will be available soon  http://goo.gl/0Gbbah

Share one of my pictures:


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 26, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all your supports!  I'm a little bit busy these days, so some messages and news were delayed. Sorrrrrry about that.  As for new cube testers, yes, we need! Since we got plenty of new cubes recently. http://goo.gl/YQZNrf I have talked with Pat a few days before, and he agreed that I can post another thread about new cubes and testers, so I will post another thread about new cube testers on hardware area. That will be noticed by more cubers, I think. Now I'm going to post a thread. There will be many many new cubes for testing. Pls keep tuned, my friends.



Can you give us a link to the thread once it is created?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 26, 2013)

*MoYu LingPo 2x2x2 Magic Cube (50mm) Black/White/Primary Color* *40% OFF*

*Buy one, get a free sticker ! NOW !* 

Black Version: http://goo.gl/Kb769I
White Version: http://goo.gl/Um22BQ
Primary Color: http://goo.gl/gatn5J


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 26, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Can you give us a link to the thread once it is created?



Sure. I will.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 26, 2013)

Get the latest cubes: MoYu Ling Po 2x2, YJ Chi Long 3x3, Cyclone Boys 2x2, 3x3, 4x4····· *at lowest prices and with a free sticker* now. http://goo.gl/t82Vs1


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2013)

*Cyclone Boys 旋风小子 2x2,3x3,4x4 Magic Cube---Buy any of them, get a free set of stickers now !

See lightake.com--Cyclone Boys 旋风小子**2x2,3x3,4x4 Magic Cube. 9 Testers Wanted! http://goo.gl/7Nfi4f
*










*Cyclone Boys 4x4x4 Magic Cub (60mm) Colorful Stickerless http://goo.gl/vPrpJl*




















*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) Colorful Stickerless  http://goo.gl/wtCWbd*



















*Cyclone Boys 2x2x2 Magic Cube (50mm) Colorful Stickerless  http://goo.gl/pywnLe*


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2013)

*YJ Chi Long 3x3x3 Magic Cube (60mm) Black/White/Primary Color --- Buy any of them, get a free set of stickers now !

*











Black Version: http://goo.gl/OZ9bwg
White Version: http://goo.gl/5ZHRNp
Primary Color: http://goo.gl/KkqB35


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm about to receive a free cube due to getting a winning card from Melbourne Spring 2013
Thanks Lightake!


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 29, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> I'm about to receive a free cube due to getting a winning card from Melbourne Spring 2013
> Thanks Lightake!



It has been shipped out. Pls check your email.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2013)

*Transparent YJ LingGan 3x3 (60mm) --Great choice for your collection ! Highly recommend ! *:tu 

Black: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.71901
White: http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.76955


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2013)

*The Cheapest 2x2 Cube!* :

Yong Jun 2x2 (50mm) Black
Yong Jun 2x2 (50mm) White
Yong Jun 2x2 (50mm) Luminous





















Sheng Shou 2x2 (50mm) Black 
Sheng Shou 2x2 (50mm) White


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2013)

*Sheng Shou Ruler Puzzle Snake Puzzle* -- Yellow+Black Red+White Blue+White


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 30, 2013)

*
YJ Yu Long 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless (55mm) Colorful has arrived !

5 Testers Wanted !
*


----------



## rudra (Nov 30, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> *YJ Chi Long 3x3x3 Magic Cube (60mm) Black/White/Primary Color --- Buy any of them, get a free set of stickers now !
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Isn't it 57 mm cube?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2013)

rudra said:


> Isn't it 57 mm cube?



It's about 56mm. 60mm is the size of the box.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2013)

*Get fantastic puzzles under $5 here: *http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fantastic_educational/


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2013)

*See More:* http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/fantastic_educational/


----------



## rudra (Dec 2, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> It's about 56mm. 60mm is the size of the box.



When will mf8 v1 square-1 be available?


----------



## 7nand (Dec 3, 2013)

rudra said:


> When will mf8 v1 square-1 be available?



I think it's already available on lightake - http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQUARE_1_Flabellate_3x3x3_Magic_Cube__55mm__Black-75966 . 
This might be the one you're looking for.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 3, 2013)

rudra said:


> When will mf8 v1 square-1 be available?



Hey, sorry, I didn't send you a PM about the MF8 SQ-1 in time.  The MF8 SQ-1 V2 black version is available now. As 7nand said, the link is http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQUARE_1_Flabellate_3x3x3_Magic_Cube__55mm__Black-75966


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 3, 2013)

*YJ MoYu WeiSu 4x4 and ShenSu 4x4 Group Buy ! 72 hours !

*WeiSu: $11.53; ShenSu: $5.47

*Coupon Code: **LTWEISUSHENSU
* 
*3/12/2/13---5/12/2013 (Hong Kong Time)
*
WeiSu 4x4 Black Version: http://goo.gl/6UkTf2
WeiSu 4x4 White Version: http://goo.gl/zLKv8K
WeiSu 4x4 Primary Color: http://goo.gl/XFz47Z
ShenSu 4x4 Black Version: http://goo.gl/keWxz9*
*



























*


*


----------



## rudra (Dec 5, 2013)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey, sorry, I didn't send you a PM about the MF8 SQ-1 in time.  The MF8 SQ-1 V2 black version is available now. As 7nand said, the link is http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_SQUARE_1_Flabellate_3x3x3_Magic_Cube__55mm__Black-75966



Is that a v1 or v2 ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 5, 2013)

rudra said:


> Is that a v1 or v2 ?



It's v2.


----------



## heavenlystar (Dec 9, 2013)

*Lightake Shipping To Canada*

I've ordered a GuhongV2 from lightake on the 17th of November and my package never came yet but also when I ordered they didn't give me a order number or receipt/it didnt show up..
I live in Canada so how long does it usually take for a lightake package to arrive?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 9, 2013)

It usually takes me around 3 weeks, sometimes it'll be faster, sometimes slower but always around 3 weeks. Not sure why you didnt get a receipt or order number, they usually email me when they ship my order like the next day. Don't worry, it'll arrive soon enough


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 10, 2013)

You should get it before Christmas if that's what you're wondering. It might be close though, considering the extra holiday traffic.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 10, 2013)

EST: 2-3 weeks


----------



## Parity Case (Dec 10, 2013)

To BC: Dayan Megaminx ordered Nov 8, arrived Dec 3.
Did you use PayPal? If so, PayPal will have sent you an email with a transaction #. Contact Lightake customer support and give them that info so they can resend you your order receipt email.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 11, 2013)

heavenlystar said:


> I've ordered a GuhongV2 from lightake on the 17th of November and my package never came yet but also when I ordered they didn't give me a order number or receipt/it didnt show up..
> I live in Canada so how long does it usually take for a lightake package to arrive?



Hey, I'm sorry for the trouble brought to you.  Usually when you place an order, our system will send an email about the order number to you. I think something maybe wrong with our system, but it seldom happens. Pls contact our customer service at [email protected], they will help you out.  About the shipping time to Canada, I cannot give you an exact time. Generally it takes 14 to 21 working days to your place. When it's on holiday season, it may take a little longer. Don't worry. If you can't get your parcel over two months, we will send you a replacement with a gift, or you can get your money back.


----------



## DMUser (Dec 16, 2013)

Can I be a tester?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 19, 2013)

DMUser said:


> Can I be a tester?



Hey, you can register when we need testers.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 19, 2013)

Cyclone Boys Group Buy http://goo.gl/0QlZVR







*Cyclone Boys 2x2x2 Magic Cube (50mm) Colorful*














*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Magic Cube Heat Transfer Printing (55mm) White*









*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Simplified Version Magic Cube Stickerless Colorful*














*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Strenghthened Version Magic Cube Stickerless Colorful*

















*Differences between the Strenghthened Version and the Simplified Version:
*
1. *Size:* the simplified version is a little smaller than the strenghthened version.
2. *Color:

*





3. *Mechanism:

*














*Cyclone Boys 4x4x4 Magic Cub (60mm) Colorful*

















*Mechanism:
*


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 19, 2013)

*Ganspuzzle III V2 3x3x3*







Black
Primary
Colorful
Unique Gradient blue


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is my review for the Gans III; apologies for this being (very) late.
[video=youtube_share;q0nTA9I0pj4]http://youtu.be/q0nTA9I0pj4[/video]


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 2, 2014)

And for the Maru CX3:
[video=youtube_share;KMNSz0xWPu8]http://youtu.be/KMNSz0xWPu8[/video]


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 3, 2014)

*Happy new year to everyone !  It's our 6th anniversary now !
Thank you guys for your supports all these years. 
In rewards, hundreds of magic cubes and puzzles in LighTake are up to 50% OFF during 2014.1.1.~2014.1.20. 
Hope you will like it and find the cubes you like at a good price. http://goo.gl/8w5uO7**


*


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi!

I ordered from your website last night and paid through paypal. However, the order doesn't show up in my order list on my account. Is there some stupid mistake I'm making?  I sent a screenshot of the payment info in your PMs.


----------



## rj (Jan 8, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I ordered from your website last night and paid through paypal. However, the order doesn't show up in my order list on my account. Is there some stupid mistake I'm making?  I sent a screenshot of the payment info in your PMs.



It took a day for mine to show up. Be patient.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I ordered from your website last night and paid through paypal. However, the order doesn't show up in my order list on my account. Is there some stupid mistake I'm making?  I sent a screenshot of the payment info in your PMs.



Hi, sorry for the late reply. I send you a PM.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2014)

*Big UNBOXING Day !! *

Today we got the Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 56mm Black/White，Mini size Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 54.5mm Black/White, Type I MoYu Evil Eye Black/White, Type II MoYu Evil Eye Black/White, 4x4x4 MoYu Aosu Black/White, ShengShou LingLong 2x2x2 Black/White, FS ShiShuang 2x2x2 55mm Black/White/Primary Color, Limited Edition DaYan Wheels of Wisdom Magic Cube Stickerless 6 Colors, YJ 2x2x2 Plutus cat Magic Cube Puzzle····· http://goo.gl/RUvmQq

Count down ! They will be available soon.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Big UNBOXING Day !! *
> 
> Today we got the Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 56mm Black/White，Mini size Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 54.5mm Black/White, Type I MoYu Evil Eye Black/White, Type II MoYu Evil Eye Black/White, 4x4x4 MoYu Aosu Black/White, ShengShou LingLong 2x2x2 Black/White, FS ShiShuang 2x2x2 55mm Black/White/Primary Color, Limited Edition DaYan Wheels of Wisdom Magic Cube Stickerless 6 Colors, YJ 2x2x2 Plutus cat Magic Cube Puzzle····· http://goo.gl/RUvmQq
> 
> Count down ! They will be available soon.



wow


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2014)

Logical101 said:


> wow


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2014)

*Welcome to Visit Our New Website ! *

Hi guys, we are very excited to have finally launched our new website after a few months of planning, evaluating and implementing. We hope you will like our new layout. And if you find some problems when you're visiting our website, pls feel free to let us know. We LIKE your feedback ! We will randomly selected 3 friends to test our latest cube---*Mini size Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 54.5mm Black/White *Don't miss it !
*http://goo.gl/RUvmQq

*



*
**
*


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2014)

I liked the new website that much, that I just made an order 

However, the coupon code didn't work for me. It didn't cut of 10%...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 14, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I liked the new website that much, that I just made an order
> 
> However, the coupon code didn't work for me. It didn't cut of 10%...



Hi, sorry for the trouble. Could you pls try again, because I just tried. The coupon can work. If it still can't work for you, we will try to fix this problem right away !


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, sorry for the trouble. Could you pls try again, because I just tried. The coupon can work. If it still can't work for you, we will try to fix this problem right away !



I just saw that the coupon only works for items with regular price.
Sorry for my misleading...

View attachment 3460


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, sorry for the trouble. Could you pls try again, because I just tried. The coupon can work. If it still can't work for you, we will try to fix this problem right away !



The coupon doesn't work for me either :/ It adds it to the cart but does not discount anything.


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 14, 2014)

*LIGHTAKE 10% coupon how get it currectly*

There in LIGHTAKE Coupon 10% and I do what they tell me and it dont show me the coupon. anyone know how to do it correctly?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 14, 2014)

It seems that the coupon only works for items that are not reduced: View attachment 3461


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 14, 2014)

Gordon said:


> It seems that the coupon only works for items that are not reduced: View attachment 3461


So all items as Moyu Weisu and those who have instructed it does not work on them?

Still would love to know how you did the coupon is why I could not


----------



## davidmg90000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it free shipping ALL over the world or a specific country?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 15, 2014)

davidmg90000 said:


> Is it free shipping ALL over the world or a specific country?



All over the world


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> We will randomly selected 3 friends to test our latest cube---*Mini size Strengthened Version of 3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong 54.5mm Black/White *Don't miss it !
> *
> *



Hey Lightake,
First of all, congrats on 6 years and the new website, it's great. 
Just wanted to ask, are you going to make a seperate thread for this?


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 16, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hey Lightake,
> First of all, congrats on 6 years and the new website, it's great.
> Just wanted to ask, are you going to make a seperate thread for this?



Tester threads are no longer allowed: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...er-Threads-in-Hardware-Area-No-Longer-Allowed


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 16, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> Tester threads are no longer allowed: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...er-Threads-in-Hardware-Area-No-Longer-Allowed



That's why I was asking. I don't know where they'll host this.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Lightake, I'd love to test the mini weilong.
Here was my cyclone boys review from a few weeks ago.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EVREvrcMFVw

I have a really good camera now too. If my order from yesterday hasn't shipped out yet you could put the weilong in there to save on shipping


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lightake!

I also would be interested in testing the new Weilong. I have the v1 of the Weilong, so I could make a comparison between the two.


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 16, 2014)

I can test and compare the new weilong to the old one!
http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 16, 2014)

I would also love to test and make a high-quality review of the new Weilong  I think it's going to be popular


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

I would love to test the Mini Weilong.


----------



## kcl (Jan 16, 2014)

I would love to test the mini weilong. I use the original as my main, but it's not really a good size for OH. I am highly experienced with editing video, so if I get selected to make a review, it will be top notch.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah, heck with it. Why not. 

I'd like to test. Have almost 2,000 subs on YouTube and am a very experienced 3x3 solver.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd like to test the mini Weilong. I have experience with testing cubes from here.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow this thread dissolved. 
In that case, I'd also be happy to test it for you.
youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## Mikel (Jan 17, 2014)

I would love to test.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I liked the new website that much, that I just made an order
> 
> However, the coupon code didn't work for me. It didn't cut of 10%...





Gordon said:


> I just saw that the coupon only works for items with regular price.
> Sorry for my misleading...
> 
> View attachment 3460





BillyRain said:


> The coupon doesn't work for me either :/ It adds it to the cart but does not discount anything.





Daniel Mizrahi said:


> So all items as Moyu Weisu and those who have instructed it does not work on them?
> 
> Still would love to know how you did the coupon is why I could not





davidmg90000 said:


> Is it free shipping ALL over the world or a specific country?



Hello, morning everyone. As for our latest 10% OFF coupon for all products,sorry that I didn't specify clearly. The coupon can only work for items with regularly prices, not for the promotional products. And we provide free shipping worldwide. You can get a free tracking number if your order value is over $15. Also you can pay extra $2 if your order value is below $15 and you want a tracking number.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be happy to test the mini weilong.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hey Lightake,
> First of all, congrats on 6 years and the new website, it's great.
> Just wanted to ask, are you going to make a seperate thread for this?





SweetSolver said:


> Tester threads are no longer allowed: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...er-Threads-in-Hardware-Area-No-Longer-Allowed





Lchu613 said:


> That's why I was asking. I don't know where they'll host this.





Tim Major said:


> Hey Lightake, I'd love to test the mini weilong.
> Here was my cyclone boys review from a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EVREvrcMFVw
> ...





ThomasJE said:


> Happy Birthday Lightake!
> 
> I also would be interested in testing the new Weilong. I have the v1 of the Weilong, so I could make a comparison between the two.





piyushp761 said:


> I can test and compare the new weilong to the old one!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld





AlexCube said:


> I would also love to test and make a high-quality review of the new Weilong  I think it's going to be popular





Michael Womack said:


> I would love to test the Mini Weilong.





kclejeune said:


> I would love to test the mini weilong. I use the original as my main, but it's not really a good size for OH. I am highly experienced with editing video, so if I get selected to make a review, it will be top notch.





Rubiks560 said:


> Ah, heck with it. Why not.
> 
> I'd like to test. Have almost 2,000 subs on YouTube and am a very experienced 3x3 solver.





TheNextFeliks said:


> I'd like to test the mini Weilong. I have experience with testing cubes from here.





Lchu613 said:


> Wow this thread dissolved.
> In that case, I'd also be happy to test it for you.
> youtube.com/user/Lchu01





Mikel said:


> I would love to test.





tx789 said:


> I will be happy to test the mini weilong.



Thanks very much for all your guys supports. We're going to post tester thread for the mini MoYu WeiLong V2 here, as the tester threads are no longer allowed in Hardware Area. And from now on, all our tester thread will be posted here on our LighTake official thread. Welcome you to participate.  Today at night we're going to hold a dancing party to celebrate our 6th anniversary in our company. We're gonna be quite busy preparing the party, so I will post the tester thread for the mini MoYu WeiLong here tomorrow. See you guys tomorrow.  By the way, as usual we will use the International Express to send the testing cubes to our testers. It's faster. So if you just have ordered some items in our website, we can send them together to you using the Express.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 17, 2014)

*Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 **(57mm) Black Version with Stickers/Colorful Stickerless Version--Highly Recommend !*


----------



## rj (Jan 18, 2014)

[h=1]Order Q140105351725[/h]came with only 1 lingpo, not 2 like it was supposed to.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering, do you happen to carry cube replacement parts, or could you?
Things like a single edge, or single corner, or full core set.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2014)

rj said:


> [h=1]Order Q140105351725[/h]came with only 1 lingpo, not 2 like it was supposed to.



Hi, sorry for the trouble. I checked our system. You ordered 2 LingPo. Did you just receive 1 Lingpo? Was your parcel opened by others during the transportation ? If so, we will contact the mail company. And if it's that our carelessness, I'm sincerely sorry for that. And pls tell your situation to our customer service at [email protected], we will send another LingPo to you A.S.A.P.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering, do you happen to carry cube replacement parts, or could you?
> Things like a single edge, or single corner, or full core set.



Yes, if we can get the replacement parts from our supplier, we will definitely send it to you together.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 21, 2014)

10 Testers Wanted for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers:

Hey guys, recently the MoYu company has released the enhanced version of MoYu WeiLong 3x3x3. Comparing to the old MoYu WeiLong, the V2 WeiLong has made some improvements.

First, WeiLong V2 adopts the latest edge matching design, like that used by YJ YuLong. Thus pops is largely eliminated, and there is no need of grinding. 

Second, no noises are created no matter how fast you are with WeiLong V2. 

Third, with double circle friction surface and muscle wall rounded hollow suspension design, WeiLong V2 is amazingly smooth with no sticky problem and longer lifetime.

At the moment, there two sizes available: 57mm version and mini 54.5mm version (this is suitable for those with small hands).

Now we wanna hear your voice about this new cube:

LighTake needs 10 testers for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers. 6 testers will be selected here on our LighTake official thread in speedsolving.com. Other 4 testers will be selected on our magic cube Facebook Fans page: http://www.facebook.com/MagicCubesInLightake

Testers can choose either the 57mm size or mini 54.5mm size of WeiLong V2 according to their own preferences and conditions. Also we will send Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers to the testers together to make comparison reviews. Actually if you have an old WeiLong, you can compare with it too. We will select all the testers carefully to provide worthwhile opinions to the other speedcubers.

Those who have been selected should post your unboxing videos and reviews in this thread within one week after you receive the parcel. 
If you are unable to do that, pls don't ask for testing this cube. You can post comments when other testers upload their reviews.

Activity will expire on Jan 30th, 2014. We will announce the winners on Jan 31st, 2014 （the first day of our lunar calendar）So keep your fingers crossed !

*PS:* Due to our Spring Festival, we will arrange the shipment after Feb 7th,2014. Pls understand that. 

So if you're interested in these cubes and are experienced with testing cubes, pls leave your email, WCA ID and YouTube channel in this thread. Thanks ! 

*Some specifications and mechanism details about MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers: 
**
Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 (57mm) Black Version with Stickers Specifications:*

.Body Color: Black
.Brand: Cyclone Boys
.Level: 3x3x3
.Axis: Small Circular Axis
.Cube Size: 57mm
.Weight: 112 g
.Package Dimensions: 60 x 60 x 60mm
.Packing: Clear Plastic Box 















*Mo Yu Wei Long V2 Strengthened Version 3x3x3 (56mm)Specifications:* 

.Body Color: Available in White, Black
.Stickers: Professional CS stickers
.Cube Size: 56 x 56 x 56mm
.Weight: 80g
.Package Dimensions: 60 x 60 x 60mm
.Packing: Colorful Box
*
Mini Mo Yu Wei Long V2 Strengthened Version 3x3x3 (54.5mm) Specifications:*

.Body Color: Available in White, Black
.Brand Model: Mo Yu Wei Long
.Cube Size: 54.5 x 54.5 x 54.5mm
.Level: 3x3x3
.Weight: 80g
.Package Dimensions: 57 x 57x 57mm
.Packing: Colorful Box


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 21, 2014)

Juho Heikkinen
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: heikkijuho
WCA: Not yet but in a month or so 

I would love to test and make a review of the Moyu Weilong v2 56mm. I would be exited to see how it moves compared to the v1  I'm experienced at testing and reviewing puzzles and I really put effort to them  I can also compare it to Moyu Weilong v1.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 21, 2014)

I like how Feliks' picture is on Weilongs box. It will sell awesomely


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd love to test for you!
Name- Piyush Passi
Email- [email protected]
My youtube channel with over 350 subscribers- http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld
WCA- 2013PASS01
I have experience with testing from your store and also I have the latest 3x3s(including the Weilong V1) to compare these cubes to!
Thanks for the opportunity. =D


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 21, 2014)

Landon Chu

I'd love to test and compare these cubes for your store. I have experience making cube reviews, and have a pretty sizeable collection. 

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 21, 2014)

I would love to test the Weilong mini.

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 21, 2014)

i would love to test the weilong v2.

Name: Nir Shalmon
email: [email protected]


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 21, 2014)

I would be interested in testing these cubes for you.

I would rather not leave my e-mail in this thread in the open; I believe you already have my e-mail from previous tests for you. If you want it again, just send me a PM and I'll give it you. I have no WCA ID, and my YouTube channel is on my profile on the left.

I have experience testing and reviewing cubes, and I also have a v1 Weilong that I can also compare the v2 with.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 21, 2014)

I would love to test the 57 mm weilong. My wca ID is on the left.
Email: [email protected]
My youtube is bananishmeal.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 21, 2014)

I would love to test the 57 mm Weilong. My WCA ID is on the left.
Email: [email protected]
My YouTube is bananishmeal.

I have many the Fangshi v2 and Gans III V2 to compare with.


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to test the weilong v2. I will post a detailed text review (with pictures) here as soon as I receive the puzzle.
Name: Kleon Ang
Email: [email protected]


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 21, 2014)

I would love to test the Weilong v2 as well.
Name: Antoine Cantin
Email: [email protected]
youtube: antoineccantin
WCA profile: 2010CANT02


----------



## uniacto (Jan 22, 2014)

testing is good. I can test. 

email: [email protected]

i got a nice little youtube too

<-- over here


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major
2010MAJO01
http://youtube.com/user/TheAccidentalFreak
200-300 subscribers
1080p camera
Can compare to multiple WeiLongs and ZhanChis.
Lightake generally takes well under 2 weeks to arrive 
57mm preferred.


----------



## rj (Jan 22, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, sorry for the trouble. I checked our system. You ordered 2 LingPo. Did you just receive 1 Lingpo? Was your parcel opened by others during the transportation ? If so, we will contact the mail company. And if it's that our carelessness, I'm sincerely sorry for that. And pls tell your situation to our customer service at [email protected], we will send another LingPo to you A.S.A.P.



I only received one. It had not been opened.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would love to test the Weilong v2 57mm
Name: Brian Kuo
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CubingBK
I have not yet competed

P.S. I have an 1080p camera and a professional microphone (music recording purposes)


----------



## phajun (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to test one. espacially weilong version 2.
Can make reviews and unboxing

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Yes, if we can get the replacement parts from our supplier, we will definitely send it to you together.




So, you're saying I could make an order of something like a Weilong and a single Zhanchi edge?
(Without the rest of the Zhanchi; I need a single edge since I lost one and only need one)


----------



## rj (Jan 22, 2014)

I am a HUGE moyu fan, and I love Weilongs. 
Raphael Platte
[email protected]
Youtube: rjdayan
I have not gone to a competition yet. None within 200 miles.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 22, 2014)

Keaton Ellis
[email protected]
Youtube
WCA ID

Top 100 in the world for both 3x3 and 3x3 OH. I have the original Weilong with which I can compare the new one too.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 22, 2014)

rj said:


> I am a HUGE moyu fan, and I love Weilongs.
> Raphael Platte
> [email protected]
> Youtube: rjdayan
> I have not gone to a competition yet. None within 200 miles.



Dude the competition thing sucks.


----------



## kcl (Jan 22, 2014)

*LighTake 10 Testers Wanted for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3 & Cyclone Boys 3x3*

Kennan LeJeune

2013LEJE03 - http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03
12.48 3x3 average, 8.90 single
http://www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune

I would love to test this cube. The original is my main, and I would be happy to make a fully edited, 1080p comparison and review. I currently average 11.5ish. I also own plenty of various Zhanchis, as well as a fangshi, CX3, and other modern cubes to compare it to. If possible, I would prefer a white one in 57mm. Thanks!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to test. 

Ryan Pope
YouTube
My WCA is to the left. I don't know the url. 

I have the original Weilong and it is my main. I also have the Gans and Maru CX-3 to compare it to. I am not the fastest cuber so maybe an opinion from a slower cuber might be nice  I have experience testing cubes also from this store. 

I would prefer the mini 54.5 mm cube because I like smaller cubes.


----------



## 7nand (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd love to test a Weilong V2 54.5mm ... 
E-mail - [email protected]
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCegiRCejuNqxCFu6oOUU8xA
WCA ID - Not yet participated..

Also, I could compare the cyclone boys 3x3 to the other cyclone boys I am getting.. I could compare the weilong v2 with the fangshi shuang ren 54.6mm and a YJ Sulong...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would love to test a black 54.5mm Weilong v2. My previous mains were a 57mm Zhanchi and a 54.6mm ShuangRen which I could compare the Weilong to. Want to see how this cube turns out for OH.

YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/user/kunparekh18

WCA ID: www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013PARE01

I have a 15.37 3x3 average and a 22.03 OH average officially.


----------



## UB (Jan 25, 2014)

I would love to test the Weilong v2 or CycloneBoys... speciality: doing reviews 
Just select me, good and doing reviews and already have a Weilong v1 
Can do in-depth review and opinion and comparison
Thanks again


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

I live on the East coast (US) and It has been 4 weeks since I ordered my Gans III (right after christmas). I have yet to hear anything from them D:


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

Lightake. I paid $1.50 or $2.50 for tracking on a parcel I ordered 2 weeks ago. The tracking site linked in the lightake thread doesn't work (it's an internal link?)

I sent you a PM a few days ago and would like a reply...


----------



## rockstarrev (Jan 26, 2014)

I would love to test either the Weilong v2 57 mm or the Weilong v2 54.5mm. I can compare it to a weilong v1

Revanth Sharma K
No WCA
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/sharma1481


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 26, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Lightake. I paid $1.50 or $2.50 for tracking on a parcel I ordered 2 weeks ago. The tracking site linked in the lightake thread doesn't work (it's an internal link?)
> 
> I sent you a PM a few days ago and would like a reply...



Try tracking here, it's what I use, I think it's like a universal tracking thing. 

http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Try tracking here, it's what I use, I think it's like a universal tracking thing.
> 
> http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml



Thanks. Says it was sent yesterday when I ordered on the 14th. Strange that I got a tracking number on the 15th...


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I live on the East coast (US) and It has been 4 weeks since I ordered my Gans III (right after christmas). I have yet to hear anything from them D:



You ordered around Christmas time? Of course there's going to be a delay... It could be a while yet.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Dene said:


> You ordered around Christmas time? Of course there's going to be a delay... It could be a while yet.



It's just frustrating. Oh well, I mean it's just frustrating that there's no way to track it. I don't know if it has been lost in transit, if it IS in transit, etc.


----------



## Dene (Jan 26, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> It's just frustrating. Oh well, I mean it's just frustrating that there's no way to track it. I don't know if it has been lost in transit, if it IS in transit, etc.



Ya, pay cheap, get cheap. That's the way it is.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 26, 2014)

Aneurin Hunt
[email protected]
2010HUNT02

I average ~18 for 3x3 ~31 for OH and like 2:00-3:00 min for feet.
I have made two reviews before.


----------



## Aakash (Jan 26, 2014)

Aakash Puttige
[email protected]
2013PUTT01

I average about 13ish. I also have the old weilong to compare it to.Hopefully to a good job at looking at it not only from a purely objective angle and thereby help make good purchases


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Name: Yuxuan Chen 
Email: [email protected] 
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54 
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4 

I would like to test a black Moyu Weilong v2 57mm. I already have a very old weilong v1, newer weilong v1, and mini v2. I just got a white 57mm weilong v2 but it is for a friend (only had it for about 10 minutes before I had to give it away  ). I don't have any more money to get a black one. I really like the 57mm weilong v2 and want to make it my main. My current main is the weilong v1 and I improved a lot from it (got 4 seconds faster in less than four months, got a sub 13 ao100 with the old weilong v1 which is my personal best). All my personal bests were from the weilong v1. I will do reviews on all the cubes I get (similar to how I did my linglong review) and make multiple videos with the cubes.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jan 26, 2014)

Name: Michael Conard
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: Michael Conard, https://www.youtube.com/user/SpecialPieMan66 (74 subscribers, 35,021 views)
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CONA01

I would like to test the 57mm Weilong V2. I currently main the V1, and I love it so much. I don't see any problems with it (other than the occasional corner twist) and I want to see how they improved the puzzle! At my last competition, Blizzard Town 2014, I used the Weilong V1, a corner twist on the back caused me to DNF round one (but I love the cube so much I can't not main it). I will gladly do an unboxing video and review on my channel, and I can't wait to have one of these in my hands!


----------



## timeless (Jan 26, 2014)

Name: pstimeless
Email: [email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/pstimeless 

I would like to test a black Moyu Weilong v2 57mm for OH purposes


----------



## windhero (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd like to test and review the 54.5mm MoYu WeiLong v2 for you (Primary color plastic if possible). I already have a version 1 I could compare it to and I have already have a cyclone boys 3x3 I could also review (You dont have to send me that one). I also can compare the 54.5mm WeiLong to the 54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen which I also possess. I can make videos in english, italian and finnish.

Name: Giuseppe Coco
email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013COCO01
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCATeYWEG9QidKxxPLSRCG4Q
I average around 18 seconds on 3x3 at the moment.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 28, 2014)

Name: Lindsey Bressert
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/Guinepigsrock
http://www.youtube.com/user/quadcuber
I average around 25 seconds.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 28, 2014)

Name: Blake Thompson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/xblakethompson

Official 8.12 3x3 Single and 9.43 Average.

I would like to test the 54.5mm Weilong v2 if I get chosen. I also have 4 Weilong v1s and many other 3x3s that I can compare it to in a video.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 28, 2014)

Name: Trevor Spitzley
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SPIT01

I have an official 16.3s average of 5 and unofficial 13.6 average of 5 and would love to do a review of the black weilong version II 57mm. I feel like even though i don't use my youtube that much i could still make a good review on it, so pick me! haha


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 28, 2014)

Name: Daniel Ciao
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CIAO01
YouTube: plusCubed

Owner of WeiLong v1. Average 18s. I can make videos in English and Chinese.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's a link to my unboxing, thanks for sending me these cubes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV7j-nbNmRw


----------



## Gordon (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd like to test and review the 57mm MoYu WeiLong v2 for you.
I have a bunch of other 3x3 cubes which I could compare it to, including WeiLong v1.

- Name: Gordon 
- No WCA Profile (yet)
- Email: [email protected]

possible languages: english or german or even swiss-german


----------



## moralsh (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd also like to try a new 3x3x3 and like Gordon I have a bunch of cubes to compare with. Can review both in spanish and english, video or written

Name: Raúl Morales
WCA ID: 2013MORA02
email moralsh(at)gmail.com


----------



## Sidharth PR (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey i would like to test the 57 mm weilong. I have a 55mm zhanchi to compare with.Also a fangshi v2.
my WCA id is 2012RAMA09
email id is [email protected]
youtube channel is Sidharth PR


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 31, 2014)

Rami Sbahi
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01 (to the left)
email: [email protected]

10.04 Official Average and 8.99 Single. 

I have tested and reviewed cubes before  This cube is exactly what I need! My 3x3s are all terrible, and I've been wanting a weilong for wayyy long! ;D


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chris Olson
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009OLSO01
Email: [email protected]

Official 3x3 average: 9.50 with a 7.77 official single.

Very experienced 3x3 solver and have 2,100 subscribers on YouTube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thought testers were being announced on the 31st?
Unless the time zones are further apart than I thought......


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 1, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Thought testers were being announced on the 31st?
> Unless the time zones are further apart than I thought......



No, you're right. HK/China is ahead of UK and US; the winners should have been posted by now.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> No, you're right. HK/China is ahead of UK and US; the winners should have been posted by now.



It's the Chinese New year so there might be a delay.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> It's the Chinese New year so there might be a delay.



I'm guessing that it'll be up after the weedend


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 1, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> It's the Chinese New year so there might be a delay.





Lightake.com said:


> Activity will expire on Jan 30th, 2014. We will announce the winners on Jan 31st, 2014 （the first day of our lunar calendar）So keep your fingers crossed !


They didn't say anything about a delay though...


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 1, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> They didn't say anything about a delay though...



but things could happen in the time when the OP/testers was crated and now


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 2, 2014)

And 2 days late....


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> And 2 days late....



Calm down dude.


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Calm down dude.



BUT ITS A WHOLE 48 HOURS


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> BUT ITS A WHOLE 48 HOURS



You mean 72 hours from their perspective*


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think everyone needs to calm down lol. Like Michael Womack said, it most likely because its Chinese New Years and it was the weekends these past two day. Like the other chinese stores on this website, there is a two week holiday due to Chinese New Years being about 15 days long if I remember correctly.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I think everyone needs to calm down lol. Like Michael Womack said, it most likely because its Chinese New Years and it was the weekends these past two day. Like the other chinese stores on this website, there is a two week holiday due to Chinese New Years being about 15 days long if I remember correctly.



True, but they should have told us beforehand


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> They didn't say anything about a delay though...



What is wrong? You're anxious to see results which show that you WEREN'T selected? It's free stuff, stop complaining, you have no "right" to these free cubes.



brian724080 said:


> True, but they should have told us beforehand



Says who, you?


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> What is wrong? You're anxious to see results which show that you WEREN'T selected? It's free stuff, stop complaining, you have no "right" to these free cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who, you?



BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW HE WASNT SELECTED

omg not knowing if I'm getting free items for another day might kill me


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Says who, you?



No, I'm probably not going to get it anyway, so I'm not anxious to see the results. My point is that LighTake isn't being responsible by doing this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 3, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I think everyone needs to calm down lol. Like Michael Womack said, it most likely because its Chinese New Years and it was the weekends these past two day. Like the other chinese stores on this website, there is a two week holiday due to Chinese New Years being about 15 days long if I remember correctly.



I agree with you and everyone else Stop complaining about Lightake being a few days late. I would say start complaining when it's a few weeks late.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 3, 2014)

They'll be back around Feb 6th


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> What is wrong? You're anxious to see results which show that you WEREN'T selected? It's free stuff, stop complaining, you have no "right" to these free cubes.
> 
> 
> 
> Says who, you?



What the heck is wrong with you? Seriously? I am so fed up with you getting on random people's cases for no reason.

Nowhere did I say that I was anxious to know if I "didn't" get selected. Stop making up your facts to support your lack of argument.
If a company says they're going to do something on a date, I don't care if I'm buying one or not or what the heck, they should do that thing on that date as their responsibility or say they're not going to do it. If they don't give a reason that's fine with me, I'll be disappointed but it's their choice. If they give a good reason, fantastic. If they don't I'm not all that mad about it but it's an irresponsible thing to do and I'll call them out on it.

Now if somebody else starts accusing me and other people of things that have no basis in truth, for no reason, with no logic, and in an extremely rude manner, I WILL get pissed off at them. 

Thank you for your time and have a nice day.

Also Lightake I'm sorry about this having to be in your thread and I hope that everything's all right in your store.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 4, 2014)

It's the CNY holidays, give them some time.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> True, but they should have told us beforehand





Lchu613 said:


> They didn't say anything about a delay though...





Lchu613 said:


> *What the heck is wrong with you?* Seriously? I am so fed up with you getting on random people's cases for no reason.
> 
> Now if somebody else starts accusing me and other people of things that have no basis in truth, for no reason, with no logic, and* in an extremely rude manner*, I WILL get pissed off at them.
> 
> Thank you for your time and have a nice day.



Where was I "extremely rude" and "getting on random people's cases" for no reason?

So far, I told 2 people who complained MULTIPLE TIMES about the announcement of free stuff being delayed because the owners of Lightake are spending time with their family and friends.

In one other thread, I told people not to get super hypy about cube designs where our only evidence of their existence is a knock off.

Then, instead of arguing with me based on the facts of the thread, you say "what the hell is wrong with you, you're extremely rude", when all I'm doing is _defending_ a company being late? I think you should possibly read your own statement.


Lchu613 said:


> things that have no basis in truth, for no reason, with no logic,



You are PERSONALLY attacking me, meanwhile I have paid little attention to names in all of this, I have just told people to CALM DOWN about facts.

Stop following me around the forums/seeking me out to ARGUE, and then stating that I'M FOLLOWING NO FACTS and I'M BEING RUDE.

The way I see it, is I told people to calm down, you took it personally and told me "what the hell is wrong with you"?


tl; dr: stop being a hypocrite. I'm arguing with no one yet you're attacking me, instead of replying to my points...


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Tim Major said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong? You're anxious to see results which show that you WEREN'T selected? It's free stuff, stop complaining, you have no "right" to these free cubes.
> ...


/msgtooshort


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 9, 2014)

Good news, they're announcing the results tonight (since it's morning there right now).


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 9, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Good news, they're announcing the results tonight (since it's morning there right now).



Awesome!


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 10, 2014)

*Sincerely apologize for the late announcement of winners for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers*

Happy new year, everyone ! 

I know it was very important that I should announce the winners on time, and I'm very sorry for missing the deadline. 

Due to the Spring Festival, we had almost two weeks off. I had a great time with my families and friends during my holiday, and totally forgot my work. I felt bad for my short memory and to make up for it,we will extend the promotion date of Moyu Weilong 3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers to the end of February, and we will add three sets of stickers which are specially suitable for 2x2,3x3 and 4x4 Moyu cube to the winners.For the other participants (before Feb 9th),we will send each one a free Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers (Pls send PM to us, and we will make a $5 OFF coupon for you. The coupon will expire by the end of February can only be used once). 

I'm deeply sorry for this accident and hope all of you can accept my apology with great generosity. The followings are the 7 winners for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers (we added one winner). Other 4 winners will be announced on our Magic cube Facebook page.







antoineccantin
Lchu613
Michael Womack
Tim Major
Ninja Storm
Blake4512
Rubiks560

Congrats to these friends. Pls send a PM within 48 hours about your detailed address in this way to me and BTW telling me which one you would like to test, Standard Size Moyu Weilong V2 or Mini Moyu Weilong V2:
And if I didn't receive your PM, a new tester would be chosen.

First name:
Last name:
Street address:
City:
Province:
Zip code:
Country:
Telephone number:

When you get the cubes, pls post your unboxing video and review within one week in this thread. As for the other participants, when you receive the Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers, you're welcome to share your reviews on our thread about this cube.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wait so anybody who participated can get a coupon?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait so anybody who participated can get a coupon?



yeah, all the people participated this activity before Feb 9th,2014 can get a coupon.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 10, 2014)

So if I didn't win, I will get a free Cyclone boys 3x3 from you? Or did I miss understand?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 10, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> So if I didn't win, I will get a free Cyclone boys 3x3 from you? Or did I miss understand?



No. Unfortunately, only the winners receive the Cyclone boys 3x3 (they get both). I think you get a coupon though.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> No. Unfortunately, only the winners receive the Cyclone boys 3x3 (they get both). I think you get a coupon though.



No, the winners get the cubes they were supposed to plus 3 sets of stickers. Anyone who didn't win gets a coupon for a free black cyclone boys 3x3.


----------



## cubemaste r (Feb 10, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> No, the winners get the cubes they were supposed to plus 3 sets of stickers. Anyone who didn't win gets a coupon for a free black cyclone boys 3x3.



and do we need to make an unboxing of the cyclone boys 3x3?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2014)

Yess I got picked


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 10, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> No, the winners get the cubes they were supposed to plus 3 sets of stickers. Anyone who didn't win gets a coupon for a free black cyclone boys 3x3.



"The followings are the 7 winners for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers"

Sounds like winners get everything.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> "The followings are the 7 winners for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers"
> 
> Sounds like winners get everything.



I'm wondering what cube I'll get.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 10, 2014)

I have sent the PM, thanks for choosing me!


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow, thanks. You guys handled the delay really well, I must say. I've sent my PM, thanks a ton!


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 11, 2014)

When will you post the discounts to the people who PM'd?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm wondering what cube I'll get.


My understanding is that those chosen will get both a Weilong and a CB, while those who weren't but participated in the thread are eligible for a coupon for the CB.

EDIT: Actually the people who didn't win will get a $5 off coupon if you PM, which you can presumably use to get a CB.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 11, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> My understanding is that those chosen will get both a Weilong and a CB, while those who weren't but participated in the thread are eligible for a coupon for the CB.
> 
> EDIT: Actually the people who didn't win will get a $5 off coupon if you PM, which you can presumably use to get a CB.



oh cool thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi guys, thank some winners for affording us their address in time. We will arrange the shipment ASAP. Pls make sure you will reply us within 48 hours. Or else you will lose your chance.

As for the other participants who didn't win, we promised we will give away a free Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers to you, so pls make sure you will send message to notify us, then we can make the $5 OFF coupon for you. The coupon is available when your order value is $0.5 over the discounted coupon value. (That is to say, your order value should be at least $5.5). The coupon will expire on Feb 28th,2014 and it can only be used once.

A huge THANK YOU for all your supports to LighTake ! It means a lot for us.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 12, 2014)

rj said:


> I only received one. It had not been opened.



Hi, you can contact our customer service at [email protected]. They will solve your problem.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 12, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I live on the East coast (US) and It has been 4 weeks since I ordered my Gans III (right after christmas). I have yet to hear anything from them D:



Hi, sorry for the late reply. What's your order number ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Lightake. I paid $1.50 or $2.50 for tracking on a parcel I ordered 2 weeks ago. The tracking site linked in the lightake thread doesn't work (it's an internal link?)
> 
> I sent you a PM a few days ago and would like a reply...



I sent you a PM.


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 12, 2014)

When will you post the discounts to the people who PM'd? Because I did and haven't received it yet.


----------



## Neo24 (Feb 12, 2014)

Eneo Eres Cabuena
wCA-n/A
Youtube.com/neocubing
[email protected]
54.6mm moyu weilong


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2014)

Neo24 said:


> Eneo Eres Cabuena
> wCA-n/A
> Youtube.com/neocubing
> [email protected]
> 54.6mm moyu weilong



You are super late.


----------



## 7nand (Feb 12, 2014)

Lightake, can you please clear your inbox? We cannot send you any PM's... 
Also you haven't replied to the PM I sent before .......


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2014)

7nand said:


> Lightake, can you please clear your inbox? We cannot send you any PM's...



Seconded.

Or, could I claim my coupon here and then you can PM me the coupon code?


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 12, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Or, could I claim my coupon here and then you can PM me the coupon code?


Yeah I'm thinking that too but no answer yet...


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, guys, as for the late reply of $5 OFF coupon, I'm sorry for that. Because lots of friends PM us, and our inbox was bursting with messages asking about the coupon. So I think it's necessary to make a list of the participants:

Participants on our official speedsolving thread:

AlexCube
piyushp761
cubemaste r
ExplodingPie
GnaCuber
uniacto
brian724080
phajun
rj
kclejeune
TheNextFeliks
7nand
kunparekh18
UB
rockstarrev
tx789
Aakash
MaikeruKonare
timeless
windhero
guinepigs rock
KingTim96
plusCubed
Gordon
moralsh
Sidharth PR
Coolster01

Participants on our magic cube Facebook page:

Luz Marleny Cañaveral Loaiza
Aletz Perez
Bassil Sockar
Azat Tahauov
Kristoffer Wenerklang
백준호
Isaac Baik
Stephen Chan 
Kleon Ang 
Landon Chu 
Ramith Dulsara
Alejandro Garcia
Sam Terskov
Diego Moreno
Zbigniew Rejtan

So if your names are not in the list, pls don't send us PM asking for the coupon again.Or our inbox will be full again. I just delected some messages. Thanks very much for your understanding. 
(If I missed some participants or made mistakes, pls feel free to let me know. Thanks very much for that. )


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does everyone mentioned above get a 5$ off coupon?


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 13, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Does everyone mentioned above get a 5$ off coupon?



Yes they do


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yay! 

1 doubt, is this product: http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ-1-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black_26646.html the mf8 square-1 version 1 or 2 (ball core) ?
One more doubt, is the 5$ coupon including the cyclone boys 3x3 or will we get a cyclone boys cube and 5$ off on other orders? Sorry, I'm new to these kind of things.


----------



## rockstarrev (Feb 13, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 1 doubt, is this product: http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ-1-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black_26646.html the mf8 square-1 version 1 or 2 (ball core) ?
> One more doubt, is the 5$ coupon including the cyclone boys 3x3 or will we get a cyclone boys cube and 5$ off on other orders? Sorry, I'm new to these kind of things.


I also wanted to ask about another square-1 that was on offer here is the link http://lightake.com/p/MF8-Square-1-Flabellate-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-Puzzle-55mm_m1142.html Is this the mf8 sq-1 v2? And Lightake, the price of this product on the offer page was about a dollar less than what is listed here... Could you please tell me what's wrong? Link to the offer page is here: http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/14new_year_celebtation/

And kunparekh18, I think it is only for the cyclone boys 3x3...

Anyway, thanks in advance


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 14, 2014)

My code says insufficient balance and i never used it  i sent a pm regarding this. Help please, I really want to order aosu asap!


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 14, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yay!
> 
> 1 doubt, is this product: http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ-1-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black_26646.html the mf8 square-1 version 1 or 2 (ball core) ?
> One more doubt, is the 5$ coupon including the cyclone boys 3x3 or will we get a cyclone boys cube and 5$ off on other orders? Sorry, I'm new to these kind of things.



Hey, this mf8 square-1 version 1. http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ-1-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black_26646.html
Here is mf8 square-1 version 2 http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ1-Magic-Cube-2nd-Gen-Black_35357.html

The $5 OFF coupon can also be used on other orders.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> My code says insufficient balance and i never used it  i sent a pm regarding this. Help please, I really want to order aosu asap!



Hi, I'm sorry that the coupon can not be used on promotional products. Moyu Aosu is on promotion now. And the coupon can only be used in one order. You can not use two coupons or more in one order.


----------



## rockstarrev (Feb 14, 2014)

Lightake i am sorry but is this mf8 square 1 v1 or v2? http://lightake.com/p/MF8-Square-1-F...5mm_m1142.html


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> So if your names are not in the list, pls don't send us PM asking for the coupon again.Or our inbox will be full again. I just delected some messages. Thanks very much for your understanding.
> (If I missed some participants or made mistakes, pls feel free to let me know. Thanks very much for that. )



So will I get PM'd the coupon at a later date? Or did you accidentally miss me out?


----------



## Sidharth PR (Feb 16, 2014)

how do we get the coupon? I dont understand


----------



## Sidharth PR (Feb 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Yess I got picked



where did they announce?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 16, 2014)

Sidharth PR said:


> where did they announce?



Read this.



Lightake.com said:


> *Sincerely apologize for the late announcement of winners for MoYu WeiLong V2 3x3x3 and Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers*
> 
> Happy new year, everyone !
> 
> ...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Lightake, I made an order for 1 black Moyu Weilong v2 3x3 and 1 black Moyu Aosu 4x4. 

http://lightake.com/p/Mo-Yu-Wei-Lon...n-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm-Puzzle-Toy_m1167.html
http://lightake.com/p/Moyu-Ao-Su-4x4x4-Competition-Edition-Speed-Cube-Puzzle-62mm_m1168.html

But today I received 2 Moyu Weilongs, 1 black and 1 white. Can you please check my order and redeliver the 4x4 to me?

I have sent an email to your customer support as well.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2014)

Regarding the testing, any chance we'll receive tracking numbers when they're shipped? Although I understand if not.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 19, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Regarding the testing, any chance we'll receive tracking numbers when they're shipped? Although I understand if not.



I'm wondering the same thing. BTW I still want to know when they will be shipped if they haven't yet.


----------



## Sidharth PR (Feb 19, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi guys, thank some winners for affording us their address in time. We will arrange the shipment ASAP. Pls make sure you will reply us within 48 hours. Or else you will lose your chance.
> 
> As for the other participants who didn't win, we promised we will give away a free Cyclone Boys 3x3x3 Black with Sickers to you, so pls make sure you will send message to notify us, then we can make the $5 OFF coupon for you. The coupon is available when your order value is $0.5 over the discounted coupon value. (That is to say, your order value should be at least $5.5). The coupon will expire on Feb 28th,2014 and it can only be used once.
> 
> A huge THANK YOU for all your supports to LighTake ! It means a lot for us.



Should those who participated PM their addresses?


----------



## Brunominx (Feb 19, 2014)

im in
if i get cube for free ofc


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

Sidharth PR said:


> Should those who participated PM their addresses?



Nope, you only need to PM and notify us, then we will send the coupon code to you. We sent the coupon to you just now. Pls check your inbox.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

rockstarrev said:


> I also wanted to ask about another square-1 that was on offer here is the link http://lightake.com/p/MF8-Square-1-Flabellate-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-Puzzle-55mm_m1142.html Is this the mf8 sq-1 v2? And Lightake, the price of this product on the offer page was about a dollar less than what is listed here... Could you please tell me what's wrong? Link to the offer page is here: http://e.lightake.com/2013/html/14new_year_celebtation/
> 
> And kunparekh18, I think it is only for the cyclone boys 3x3...
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance



Hi friend, sorry that I almost missed your post.  The square-1 is the version 2. About the price difference, that's because the low priced SQ-1 was on promotion, but it isn't now. It sell at the regular price.


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 20, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> So will I get PM'd the coupon at a later date? Or did you accidentally miss me out?



Hello?


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> So will I get PM'd the coupon at a later date? Or did you accidentally miss me out?



Hi, sorrrry that I missed you accidentally.  I have sent you a PM about the coupon code. Pls check.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

amostay2004 said:


> Hi Lightake, I made an order for 1 black Moyu Weilong v2 3x3 and 1 black Moyu Aosu 4x4.
> 
> http://lightake.com/p/Mo-Yu-Wei-Lon...n-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm-Puzzle-Toy_m1167.html
> http://lightake.com/p/Moyu-Ao-Su-4x4x4-Competition-Edition-Speed-Cube-Puzzle-62mm_m1168.html
> ...



Hi friend, I'm sorry for the trouble brought to you. Pls contact our customer service at [email protected] Pls tell them your order number and they will reply you and solve your problem within 24 hours.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Regarding the testing, any chance we'll receive tracking numbers when they're shipped? Although I understand if not.





Michael Womack said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. BTW I still want to know when they will be shipped if they haven't yet.



Hi, I'm sorry for the delayed delivery of the free cubes to our testers:
http://www.facebook.com/MagicCubesInLightake/posts/803406793010089

Because the Moyu stickers are quiet hot, they are out of stocks in only a couple of days. We just made a large order from the Mo Yu company a few days ago, and they are working on the stickers day and night.Below is a picture of the original Moyu stickers. As you can see in the picture, we need to cut a whole sticker into 6 pieces, so we can sell them separately for one cube. All that may take a little time. Hope you can understanding it.

BTW, the Moyu stickers will arrive tomorrow, so we will arrange the shipment tomorrow.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

*Hi friend, here are some notes needing your attention: http://goo.gl/ENkkZR*

Some friends complained to us that their $5 OFF coupon can't work even without making any orders.
About that, I'm really sorry. The coupon is an one-off coupon, you cannot use it twice. So pls be careful to use it. Use it only when you are going to pay your order, and do not use it frequently without submitting the coupon, or the coupon may can't not work, even if you haven't bought anything. 

We only made limited quantities of the coupon for this activity, so if you can't use the coupon for using it too often, we won't give away a new coupon again. Thanks very much for your consideration and understanding. Hope all of you will enjoy your shopping. 

http://lightake.com/


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

http://goo.gl/9xIcKd


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 20, 2014)

*How to buy cubes at lightake.com ?*

As many friends ask me how to make an order, I think it's necessary to show the steps. 
Thx ParadoxCubing http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing/videos for sharing his shopping experience with us.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*How to use coupon at lightake.com ?*

Here are 2 simple steps:
http://lightake.com/


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*$1 Stickers for Moyu Speed Cube: *http://goo.gl/02e8Ud


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*We have NEW LUBE OIL ! High Quality + Cheap Price ! 
Do you often lube your cube ? You will like it ! *:tu http://http://goo.gl/02e8Ud


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*If you still haven't got Cyclone Boys, don't miss this chance!* http://goo.gl/Vbv095


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*We sell DAYAN ACCESSORIES now ! * http://goo.gl/U1MoyY


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*New Arrivasl: Small/Large Stainless Steel Knife for Changing Magic Puzzle Cube Stickers: * http://goo.gl/U1MoyY


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2014)

*20ml Spray Adhesive Remover Oil for Magic Cube: http://goo.gl/mM6aKb*

.Removes adhesive left behind from stickers and labels
.Remove most adhesives in 30 to 60 seconds
.Easy-to-use; no-mess; only takes a few drops; safe; will not stain most surfaces
.Leaves no odors or oily residue


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 22, 2014)

*NEW CUBE has arrived : The 3rd Version of Mo Yu Huan Yin 3x3x3 -- Mo Yu Li Ying 3x3x3:* 
http://lightake.com/p/Mo-Yu-Li-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-55-5mm-Competition-Version_m1191.html


----------



## GLgamer10 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *NEW CUBE has arrived : The 3rd Version of Mo Yu Huan Yin 3x3x3 -- Mo Yu Li Ying 3x3x3:*
> http://lightake.com/p/Mo-Yu-Li-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-55-5mm-Competition-Version_m1191.html



I would love you be a tester for your products!


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dang you guys are quick. Bunch of new stuff haha.

And also, really guys? Isn't it a bit early to be asking to test? Maybe wait until they announce they need testers.


----------



## phajun (Feb 23, 2014)

I am one in the 5dollar cupon list, and could you tell me the cupon code??


----------



## 7nand (Feb 23, 2014)

phajun said:


> I am one in the 5dollar cupon list, and could you tell me the cupon code??



Send them a PM! They can't tell u in the public!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2014)

so.... when are you guys sending out the cubes to the testers?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 24, 2014)

It would be awesome to be a tester for this puzzle, I would make a video with the whole shebang!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 24, 2014)

I would love to be a tester for this very interesting cube from a very nice store . My channel is quite new, but I make high quality videos and it is expanding rapidly. Here it is: LACuber.

Thanks for your consideration! 

LACuber


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 24, 2014)

They haven't even said they want testers. The more you ask, the more that they won't want you to test.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 24, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> They haven't even said they want testers. The more you ask, the more that they won't want you to test.



you're right, but I have contacted lightake and they said they will want testers for this cube soon.


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 27, 2014)

*LighTake -10 Testers Wanted for Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3 Speed Cube*

Hi guys, Moyu has released a new cube -- Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3 Speed Cube.It’s the strengthened version of Moyu Huan Ying. Actually according to the designer, it’s the 3rd version of Moyu Huan Ying, because the 2nd version of Huan Ying - Mei Ying fails to be published with unsatisfactory mould.

With simple and plain style, Moyu Li Ying partially maintains the character of Moyu Huan Ying by keeping the hollow corner design, and smooth, light feeling, but also features various improvements intended to improve overall performance:

First, larger bearing areas provided, which highly improves the stable performance and eliminates the undesired sound.

Second, with optimal design of inner circle, corners and edges, the anti-popping performance is largely enhanced with less corner-cutting. 

As usual, LighTake needs 10 testers for Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3 Speed Cube. 5 testers will be selected here on our LighTake official thread in speedsolving.com. Other 5 testers will be selected on our magic cube Facebook Fans page: *(Welcome to participate our latest Facebook Share & Win contest to win a free Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3 Speed Cube: http://www.facebook.com/events/225993300925123/)*

We will select all the testers carefully to provide worthwhile opinions to the other speedcubers. And those who have been selected should post your unboxing videos and reviews in this thread within one week after you receive the parcel.
If you are unable to do that, pls don't ask for testing this cube. You can post comments when other testers upload their reviews. 

So if you're interested in this cube and are experienced with testing cubes, pls leave your email, WCA ID and YouTube channel in this thread. Thanks ! 

*BTW，you can also participate our latest Facebook Share & Win contest to win a free Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3 Speed Cube: http://www.facebook.com/events/225993300925123/
*
Activity will expire on on March 15th,2014 (Hong Kong Time)

*Some specifications and mechanism details about Moyu Li Ying: 

**Specifications:[FONT=&amp]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp] .Color: Available in Black,White,Primary Color[/FONT] [FONT=&amp]
.Cube Size: 55.5mm
[/FONT] .Brand Model: Mo Yu Li Ying 
 .Weight: 70g 
 .Packagea Size: 57 x 57 x 57mm
 [FONT=&amp].Packing: OPP bag[/FONT] 
*








*


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd be happy to test and review it for you.

My WCA profile and YouTube channel are to the left, and my email is [email protected]


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Daniel Ciao
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CIAO01
YouTube: plusCubed

I have a MoYu HuanYing that I can compare the LiYing to. My average is about 18 seconds. I can make reviews in Chinese and English.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Aneurin Hunt
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010HUNT02
youtube: thetx789

I have made 2 reviews so far and it would be great to test this cube out.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd like to test it, I have 2 WeiLong V1s, soon to come a WeiLong V2 so I can compare to these two cubes.

Tim Major
2010MAJO01
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXERZj80Ur80Ubnl7FngxaA 270 subscribers


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd love to test, I have a very good-sized 3x3 collection including Zhanchi, ShuangRen, Sulong, and soon to have a Weilong and Cyclone Boys as well (thanks Lightake). I do full-HD cube reviews.

Landon Chu
[email protected],com
WCA: 2014CHUL01 (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014CHUL01)
http://youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## Noel (Feb 27, 2014)

Name:Noel Yzaguirre
E-mail:[email protected]
WCA ID:2011QUEZ01
YouTube Channel:SpeedCuberXD


----------



## Luisess (Feb 27, 2014)

Luis Morales
Youtube: LUIS3SXD
WCAID: 2013OROZ03
Email: [email protected]
I would like to make a review of this cube, I have the HuanYing version and I'll like to compare it. It seems pretty cool


----------



## cubingallday (Feb 27, 2014)

Vin Somasundaram
[email protected]
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOMA01
https://www.youtube.com/user/Cubingmasternumer8


----------



## rockstarrev (Feb 27, 2014)

Revanth Sharma Kollegala
[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGLFBlJlxi7NJdq20GcGRtw
No WCA 

Anyway, can compare it with a Zhanchi, Weilong v1, and Gans 3 v2


----------



## John P (Feb 27, 2014)

YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNn-JKyL_80Z0okI58PcOsg
WCA: 2014PARK03
Email: [email protected]


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 27, 2014)

Email: PM'd you
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/SolveThatCube263

I don't have a WCA ID as I haven't competed in an official competition yet, though I average 12-13 seconds
I would make an unboxing and a review of this cube if I was picked to be a tester.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 27, 2014)

Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2014HEIK01
YouTube: heikkijuho (AlexCube)

It's looking very nice and interesting! I would love to test  I can compare it to multiple cubes including Weilong v1


----------



## Borislav (Feb 27, 2014)

Borislav Marchovski
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2012MARC01
Youtube: magdanoz88
I would love to test this cube also.  I haven't test any cube for LighTake yet...


----------



## piyushp761 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd love to test for you!
Name- Piyush Passi
Email- [email protected]
My youtube channel with over 380 subscribers- BEST IN THE WORLD 4th most subscribed among the people who have applied and who only upload cubing video!
WCA- 2013PASS01 7th fasted average among the people who have applied!
I have experience with testing from your store and also I have the latest 3x3s (including the all of moyus 3x3s) to compare this cube to!
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Kunaal Parekh
Email ID: [email protected],com
Youtube Channel: youtube.com/user/kunparekh18
WCA ID: 2013PARE01

Have a 54.5 Weilong and many other 3x3s to compare with.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Jayden McNeill
Email: [email protected]
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/ottozing
WCA ID: 2012MCNE01
fedora
Happy to make a review and all that.

redora


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello friends !
LighTake is having *a big SALE* now ! We provide *MASSIVE DISCOUNTS* on cubes we can't store any longer ! We are in a hurry to clear the remaining stocks of the hot-selling cubes of 2013. All of these cubes are gotta go ! Don't miss this chance to grab your favorite cubes at amazing prices ! :tu http://goo.gl/A6gSYv


----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 27, 2014)

*LighTake Share & Win contest *http://goo.gl/jfmrxe






Hello! 
Welcome to join our Facebook Share & Win contest ! 

Recently we are in a hurry to clear the remaining stocks of the hot-selling cubes in 2013. All these cubes are gotta go ! So we need your help to pass this news to your friends and to people who have plans to increase their cube collections, and that’s where the Share & Win contest program comes in! 

*How to enter ? *

1. Share our *2013 Biggest Clearance post* on your Facebook
*(Click here to our 2013 Biggest Clearance Post: http://goo.gl/bhN3nT)*
2. Done ! It's EASY !
People who share the post and get most " Likes" on the shared post will win the latest speed cube from Moyu company--*Moyu Li Ying 3x3x3*.

*Contest will end on March 15th,2014.

*The top 5 winners will be selected ! 

*Winners will be announced on March 16th, 2014 via our Facebook page.

*Make sure your share is set to public so we can track it.

*Winners will also be contacted via Facebook message.

If you have any questions about it, pls feel free to leave a comment. We are here for you to clear up any misunderstandings that may occur.

GOOD LUCK!! ^_^


----------



## timeless (Feb 27, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *LighTake Share & Win contest *http://goo.gl/jfmrxe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sent you a pm

id like to be a tester as well

timeless
[email protected]
2011CHIN02
www.youtube.com/pstimeless


----------



## LiuHP (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my first time requesting to test for a cube. I hope I can be chosen
Email:[email protected]
Name: Liu Hanpu


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd love to test this! The mechanism looks really interesting. My main event is 3x3, so this is perfect. I will put a lot of effort in my review and will make it the best possible! Thanks lightake! 
YouTube: LACuber
WCA ID: don't have one yet, but I average about 15 seconds on 3x3
I will PM you the rest of the personal info.


----------



## diegoamp98 (Feb 27, 2014)

i want to be a tester:
Name: Diego Moreno
youtube channel:https://www.youtube.com/user/dieguitopokemon/videos
Wca:None so far because i still need few weeks to get near sub 20
if I choose will do the unboxing and reviews, and although I am from Colombia, also speak English. : D


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to test the LiYing

Name: Michael womack 

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01 
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Keaton Ellis
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: Keaton Ellis

Thank you for giving everyone another offer to test cubes! After being chosen last time, I am currently waiting for the cubes to arrive at my house(apparently they're already in D.C.!). 

This time, I would like to highlight that I have surpassed 100 subscribers on my Youtube channel, and am now top 30 in the world for 3x3OH!

Even if I don't get chosen, thank you for giving me the opportunity!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 27, 2014)

I am interested in testing for you again. You already have my details from previous test offers; if you need them again, just PM me.

I have the Weilong and the Sulong to test, and I have experience making reviews and have made reviews for you previously.


----------



## asierrayk (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Asier cardoso 
email: asierrayk[at]hotmail[dot]com
WCA ID: 2009SANC06
youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/asierrayk

I would like to test the cube, now I have suLong, yuLong and weilong cubes from Moyu.


----------



## Seryague (Feb 27, 2014)

Name: Sergio Yagüe Carpio 
I would love to be a tester. I have the huanying so that I would be able to compare both versions. I also have a lot of moyu cubes!
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CARP02
YouTube: http://m.youtube.com/user/Sergioyague


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 27, 2014)

My Cyclone boys 3x3 and WeiLong V2 testing cubes cube today. Also was I suppose to get a black stickered Cyclone boys 3x3?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 27, 2014)

I got a stickerless Cyclone Boys too instead of black, like Womack. I find that interesting, maybe they changed their minds or maybe something got messed up in communication. Lightake, was it by mistake or on purpose, just curious? I mean. I don't mind if you changed it but I would certainly prefer to test a black one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 27, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I got a stickerless Cyclone Boys too instead of black, like Womack. I find that interesting, maybe they changed their minds or maybe something got messed up in communication. Lightake, was it by mistake or on purpose, just curious? I mean. I don't mind if you changed it but I would certainly prefer to test a black one.



That's odd. At least I'm not the only one who didn't get a black Cyclone Boys 3x3.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 28, 2014)

My review should be up around the weekend, I'll just post some first impressions here now if that's okay.
Mini Weilong: 
Right out of the box it was pretty tight, but already a decent speed. Came with some prelubing. Smooth, dry feel, pretty pleasant.
After tensioning and luring: I tensioned it quite loose! but it still has excellent corner cutting. A bit tighter and it would easily do over 45 degrees. It's really quite fast, but the way I have it set up (slightly overlubed) it's not uncontrollable at all. Feel is buttery and slightly clicky, with single-layer turning it's really quiet. Great cube.

Cyclone Boys 57mm: 
Out of the box this was utter crap. Tighter than (inset tight thing), slow, loud, and hard to turn. When I disassembled it I got factory lube EVERYWHERE. Took me 3 tissues to clean up. Center caps are nigh on impossible to remove so get your tensions right the first time.
Once tensioned properly and fully lubed, this thing is actually pretty boss. It reminds me a bit of a cross between a. Fangshi and a CX3. Insanely crunchy, pretty fast but quite controllable. The sound does get a bit annoying but it's quite nice.

Comparisons (with each other and my main):

Speed: My main (heavily modded Zhanchi w/Fangshi springs is definitely the fastest of the three. However it's also the most wobbly and tends to want not to stay cubic. Weilong comes in a close second, and Cyclone Boys is in third. Controllability is that order backwards, incidentally.
(I want to note that a normal Zhanchi would probably be slower than the Weilong and on par with the Cyclone Boys)

Corner cutting: All fantastic. Not much to say, except the Cyclone Boys tends to take a bit more force for small cuts.

Pops: At my (very loose) tensions the Weilong and Zhanchi are nearly unpoppable, unless you're really prying with your fingers and cutting ridiculous amounts simultaneously. So basically unpoppable in a solve. Cyclone Boys has lower quality springs IMO, so it's a bit more poppy, it'll pop when you cut really aggressively, but generally not in a solve.

Feel/sound: Weilong is the smoothest of the three. Zhanchi is pretty smooth-feeling but really clicky during solves. Cyclone Boys is generally really really crunchy and loud.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2014)

I just got the package an hour ago. I got stickerless cyclone boys too.

I'm going to do 2 separate review videos (1 for weilong, 1 for cyclone boys) with comparisons to other cubes (other weilongs, the cx3, zhanchis, guhongs, etc). Both videos will be posted sometime next week. 

For now, here's the unboxing/first impressions:
It will be available in about 1-2 hours, it's uploading right now and my internet is really slow.






Out of the box:
Weilong v2: super fast, slightly scratchy, fairly tight tensions (only line to line cutting). Will be my main after lubing/tensioning. I like the feel of it right now but I know it will get a ton better after breaking it in.
Cyclone boys: WAY overlubed, pretty slow cube, tensions were ok (at least it can cut 45), mech is really similar to the CX3, pretty controllable. I haven't had time to tension/lube yet but I will give my thoughts in the review video.

Other thoughts and stuff will be in the videos.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 28, 2014)

Ya what's the deal with the Cyclone Boys testers receiving a stickerless one instead of the Black stickerd one like advertised?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 28, 2014)

The cyclone boys is stickerless? This is good news for me, I have no stickerless 3x3s so this will be nice.

How did you guys get them already? The PM said they shipped them less than a week ago :O


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 28, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> The cyclone boys is stickerless? This is good news for me, I have no stickerless 3x3s so this will be nice.
> 
> How did you guys get them already? The PM said they shipped them less than a week ago :O



I had some fast DHL shipping.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> The cyclone boys is stickerless? This is good news for me, I have no stickerless 3x3s so this will be nice.
> 
> How did you guys get them already? The PM said they shipped them less than a week ago :O



I got a message telling me they shipped it on the 22nd but it didn't actually get picked up until the 26th for me so it actually took about 24 hours to get from shenzhen to michigan which is amazing.
They used DHL express for me.

I don't care about the cyclone boys cube. It's nice to have more than 2 stickerless cubes that I can just have around with me while shopping and stuff.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello friends !
> LighTake is having *a big SALE* now ! We provide *MASSIVE DISCOUNTS* on cubes we can't store any longer ! We are in a hurry to clear the remaining stocks of the hot-selling cubes of 2013. All of these cubes are gotta go ! Don't miss this chance to grab your favorite cubes at amazing prices ! :tu http://goo.gl/A6gSYv



Already made a big order


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 28, 2014)

BJ lightake for sending me some Moyu 3x3 and 4x4 sicker sets with some damged/missing stickers. BTW these came with my Cyclone boys 3x3 and Weilong V2.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll go ahead and say I was really happy that Lightake decided to give us awesome shipping (who knew DHL was that fast?)
I'll also mention that I haven't checked my sticker sets as I probably won't be using them, but I might see if I'm missing anything.

Only problem for me was that the Weilong was actually missing a washer. Luckily I have a bunch of extra hardware so I stuck a Fangshi washer in there. Luckily Fangshi makes small washers since it's a mini cube and the washer was from full-sized Fangshi.


----------



## Dantheman696 (Feb 28, 2014)

i would like to test


----------



## martin68 (Feb 28, 2014)

email: [email protected]
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/martin68134

plz i would like to review the cube.i average around 30s and i can get the opinion of average and beginner solvers to test the cube and i will add it in video. Thx!


----------



## Shashwat (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Shashwat Jolly
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013JOLL01
Youtube: CubiCraze

Mine is a fast growing and active Youtube channel.

3x3 average is around 16 sec.
3x3 PB single: 12.08 sec

Thanks for the opportunity Lightake.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 1, 2014)

Unboxing and first impresssions. Apologies for the cut, iPod ran out of memory. 

Also, I was a little(really really) tired when I did this, so I might sound slightly insane.


----------



## Connor Fisher (Mar 1, 2014)

I would love to test this cube, I am a huge Lightake fan, and I think that I average what a lot of people average so I would be a good tester.


----------



## GnaCuber (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like to test this cube. I'm getting a Weilong v2 and have a Zhanchi, I can compare with these 2 speedcubes. I will post a text review if I can't do a video, and I will definitely post the review here ASAP. 
Name: Kleon Ang
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Jared Stinson
Email:[email protected]
WCA: N/A
Youtube: ElectroCuberZZ

3x3 average is around 19 sec.
3x3 PB single: 12 sec

Thanks for the opportunity Lightake.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 3, 2014)

*About the stickerless Cyclone Boys for our testers *

Hi dear friends,

How was your weekends ? I just had a nice weekends, so sorry for the late reply of all your PM. 

About the stickerless Cyclone Boys for our testers, I'm really sorry about that.  It's my fault that I didn't contact all you guys in time. To make sure you guys can get the testing cubes ASAP, (since it's has been delayed for quite a long time, due to our Spring Festival holiday ) we changed the stickered Cyclone Boys Black into the stickerless Cyclone Boys (the Stickered Cyclone Boys Black was out of stock for a few days at that time). Actually the stickerless one is also as amazing as the black stickered Cyclone Boys. 

Hope you will forgive my carelessness and like the stickerless Cyclone Boys we sent to you. As for the black stickered Cyclone Boys, we will provide another chance to invite testers to review this cube.(maybe after testing Moyu Li Ying). Personally, I highly recommend this cube. It's really an amazing cube, and it's cheap. :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2014)

Arrived today, I'll put a review up tomorrow after my initial "new cube hype" wears off.

Anyone complaining about the cyclone boys being stickerless... really? It's the exact same mech and plastic, you can still review it fine...


----------



## piyushp761 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cubes arrived today! Love both of them!!




Thanks for the opportunity Lightake!


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *About the stickerless Cyclone Boys for our testers *
> 
> Hi dear friends,
> 
> ...



I received my package on Thursday and noticed that the stickers are like this http://i.imgur.com/RayNJYo.jpg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epjHaJMTnAg


----------



## Kyrii (Mar 3, 2014)

Bought 2 Mini Weilong from the store , hope the cubes are good and the shipping came to my country :/


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Arrived today, I'll put a review up tomorrow after my initial "new cube hype" wears off.
> 
> Anyone complaining about the cyclone boys being stickerless... really? It's the exact same mech and plastic, you can still review it fine...



I dont understand why everyone who was selected for testing is complaining too lol. its a FREE cube!!! and like tim said, its the exact same mech and plastic so it shouldnt affect the review.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 3, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I dont understand why everyone who was selected for testing is complaining too lol. its a FREE cube!!! and like tim said, its the exact same mech and plastic so it shouldnt affect the review.



At first I thought I was really going to receive a Black Cyclone boys cube like they advertised but now I understand the situation on why we got the stickerless one it's all good for me now.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 3, 2014)

lol sorry if it got taken as complaining. I quite like having a stickerless cube I was just confused as to why we got something different. No problem with it Lightake.


----------



## diegoamp98 (Mar 3, 2014)

i want to be a tester:
Name: Diego Moreno
youtube channel:https://www.youtube.com/user/dieguitopokemon/videos
Wca:None so far because i still need few weeks to get near sub 20
if I choose will do the unboxing and reviews, and although I am from Colombia, also speak English. : D


----------



## strikertheplaye (Mar 4, 2014)

hello my name is sebastian i wear 11 months in speedcube and I've tried quite a few cubes 3x3: zhanchi, GuHong v1-v2, v1-v2 weilong, huanyng, aurora ss, ss wind. 
In order to understand how serious the reviews and the first was made.
name: sebastian astudillo
email: [email protected]
wca id: 2013ASTU01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ASTU01
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/strikertheplayer


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for sending me these cubes, both are pretty good.


----------



## csbeny (Mar 5, 2014)

As Amy wrote to me - i send post in this forum. 
(Thanx Amy for answer and Your opinion of my YouTube channel)
I would be grateful for the opportunity to test Moyu Li Ying. 
I would like to do unboxing, review and comparison with other Moyu cubes.

Name: Sebastian (BENY) 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Team: Speedcubing Nation 
FB Group: www.facebook.com/groups/411068482333638/
youtube: www.youtube.com/speedcubingnation


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi! I'll be happy to test this out! My channel has 5k+ Subscribers and around 1.8m views. 
Name: Tejasva Malhotra 
Channel: http://www.youtube.com/TejasvaTheStark
eMail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MALH02


----------



## Chree (Mar 5, 2014)

Been looking forward to this cube.

Name: Chris Brotzman
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2013BROT01
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/chree55


----------



## FrostCuber (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello ! I would love to test out this cube for you guys! I have a Moyu Huanying and a Weilong to to compare it to! I average around 15 second and I almost have 700 subscribers on youtube!
My channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDRgwmsaAUelqd-FMSnbjew

I'm great at making reviews also! I'll make an unboxing and review if I get this cube! 

email - [email protected]

Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2014)

TejasvaTheStark said:


> Hi! I'll be happy to test this out! My channel has 5k+ Subscribers and around 1.8m views.
> Name: Tejasva Malhotra
> Channel: http://www.youtube.com/TejasvaTheStark
> eMail: [email protected]
> WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013MALH02



So you uploaded another artist's song (illegally) got over a million views, and since you've just been getting 100-400 views per video, of which the majority aren't cubers? That's dumb.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 5, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> So you uploaded another artist's song (illegally) got over a million views, and since you've just been getting 100-400 views per video, of which the majority aren't cubers? That's dumb.


I must agree with this. That's not cool.
Also Lightake I'm sorry but I'll have to get the review up this weekend since I'm having some issues.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rami Sbahi
[email protected]
WCA Profile (10.04 3x3 Average, 20.78 OH Average, 3x3 WF 39.10 NAR mean of 3, BLD 2:04, 8/8 MBLD)
INSANEcuber's YouTube (nearly about 850 subcribers, love making videos)

Cube looks amazing for my type of liking, would LOVE to test!  I'll make that review so fast you won't believe it!


----------



## cubingallday (Mar 6, 2014)

Vin Somasundaram
[email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOMA01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Cubingmasternumer8

This cube looks really good. I hope to test this cube and will post a short but in-depth review of the cube.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 6, 2014)

72 hours to upload ftw

Videos should be available in a few hours from when I post this message (youtube hates me and takes a VERY long time to process videos).


*57mm Moyu Weilong v2 review:*








*Cyclone boys review: *


----------



## 7nand (Mar 6, 2014)

I would love to review the Moyu LiYing!!! 
I average around18sec and my PB is 11.57!!

Name: Anand Chembarpu
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: i don't have one yet.. 
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCegiRCejuNqxCFu6oOUU8xA

Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> 72 hours to upload ftw
> 
> Videos should be available in a few hours from when I post this message (youtube hates me and takes a VERY long time to process videos).
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the 57mm stickerless of the Cyclone Boysnot the 56mm. Great reviews though!


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I do admit that. I used to have no views on my cubing videos, and the subscribers from that video are actually watching my cubing videos. Also, I'm spreading cubing in my area, in my school, and doing some workshops. The viewers of that song are watching my cubing videos, which is actually pretty unexpected, and them watching it, will lead to promoting Lightake as it is. I've stopped putting those type of videos, if you've noticed. All my recent videos are cubing related. 
I apologize, but I didn't mean to offend. Also, there are A LOT of cubers in my subscribers list. Guys from Cube Talk! Cyoubx friends, World Cubing Group etc do watch my videos too. 

Thanks and sorry if I did do something wrong :/


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually, I do not post those type of videos anymore. Those people are actually becoming cubers because of subscribing to me. I do have a lot of cubers on my list. Those 100-400 views are actually cubers' views. I'm spreading cubing in my school, area and doing some workshops too. A lot of people have actually become cubers after subscribing to me. I used to post videos of different categories before, and those people are now contributing towards cubing, unexpectedly, and which is pretty cool. 

Thanks, and sorry if I did something wrong.


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 6, 2014)

I would like to review the Moyu LinYing. I would make a full review on the cube on youtube as well as the Indian Speedcubing pages.
Name : Kesava Kirupa
email : [email protected]
WCA ID :2011KIRU01
Youtube Channel :http://www.youtube.com/user/SQUAPEGUY


----------



## mumu (Mar 6, 2014)

I want to be tester the Moyu Linying

youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/mumurafa
WCA ID: 2012MUNO03
correo: gujahu (at) gmail.com


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 6, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the 57mm stickerless of the Cyclone Boysnot the 56mm. Great reviews though!



ya I'm pretty sure it's 57mm too but the lightake link says 56mm so I wasn't sure what to put. In the video I say it's 57mm since it's the same size as my other 57mm cubes.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 6, 2014)

[email protected]
youtube.com/user/LazyEinstein/
No WCA


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks for the cube.


----------



## JKNK (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd like to be a tester

Name: Aseem Kumar
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014KUMA11

Right now I'm sub 20


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 6, 2014)

Tim Major
2010MAJO01
280 subs


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

*LighTake-- 10 Testers Wanted for Moyu Li Ying 3x3 Speed Cube*

Name: Kennan LeJeune
Email: [email protected]
Wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03
YouTube: www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune

I can make a full HD review comparing to many other popular cubes. 

Unofficially I have a 10.33 average of 100 and a 9.43 average of 12.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the cube.


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Mar 7, 2014)

I wrote on your guys FB page saying I would love to test these cubes out. I made my video review on the Cyclone Boy stickerless and mini WeiLong v2 black that you guys sent me to test. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzqjUXHO6Lo) I love both cubes, but with the stickerless cyclone boy, I am giving it away because I keep mixing up the red, orange, and yellow pieces. So I would love to have a black one of that version because it's such a great cube! If you watch my review on the stickerless Cyclone Boy and Mini WeiLong v2, you will see I do talk about the cubes and compared them together, in detail. IF I am picked for this one, I will probably do a separate video for both puzzles, because my last review was too long haha. Well I hope you guys pick me again. I like making review videos. Well ttyl and *fingers cross* for me. XD

(^-^)v

email - [email protected]
YouTube -http://www.youtube.com/user/cubenerd1469


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 7, 2014)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
WCA
Youtube

I would love to test this cube and I have experience testing cubes.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 8, 2014)

http://goo.gl/02e8Ud


----------



## Shashwat (Mar 9, 2014)

*I'd love to be a tester!*

I'd love to test this cube.

Name: Shashwat Jolly
WCA: 2013JOLL01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: CubiCraze

3x3 single PB: 12.08 sec.
3x3 average is around 16 sec.

Thanks for the opportunity Lightake.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 9, 2014)

I would like to be a tester
CriticalCubing (anonymous please)
Youtube in side. Aspiring speedcuber. Started some weeks back.
Will do a good and honest review. Review only after using the cube for a while 
SUB 25 avg, will do full-indepth HD reviews. Check out some of my videos.
Thanks in Advance for the opportunity Lightake.com


----------



## diegoamp98 (Mar 11, 2014)

i want to be a tester
Name: Diego Moreno
youtube channel:https://www.youtube.com/user/dieguitopokemon/videos
Wca:None so far because i still need few weeks to get near sub 20
if I choose will do the unboxing and reviews, and although I am from Colombia, also speak English. : D


----------



## cubische (Mar 11, 2014)

Terskov Semyon
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/tersemyon
Wca - 2012TERS02


----------



## Zolboo (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, My name is Zolboo Erelkhegbaatar and I would like to test this cube out 

my WCA profile : 2013EREL01
my YouTube channel : Zobloo

why you chose me is I have a lot of experience with MoYu cubes ( MoYu WeiLong v1, MoYu WeiLong v2,...)

Thanks!


----------



## TheEmmaStar123 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would love to be a tester - I haven't got a WCA Profile but I am hoping to get one soon. However, I have a YouTube channel called TheEmmastar123 that I am really dedicated to ( http://www.youtube.com/user/TheEmmastar123 ). I average around 30 seconds solving the Rubik's cube and I have been solving it for a long while, so I am experienced. I also have a wide variety of cubes I can compare it to. I will make sure I do a good job with the video if I was selected.

Also, if possible, I will try and persuade people to visit your online shop as much as possible.

Thank you for this opportunity!


----------



## LavaSurviver (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi! My name is LavaSurviver and I would love to test out the new cube.
My YouTube: www.youtube.com/LavaSurviver
I currently have almost 300 subs, and although I haven't uploaded many cubing videos, I am experienced in video making and I would love to promote your site and the new cube.
Thanks!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 11, 2014)

Name: Jared Stinson
Youtube: ElectroCuberZZ
Email:[email protected]
WCA: n/a

Thanks for the opportunity to test this new speedcube!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 12, 2014)

I am not a world record breker, i avarge about 24 seconds and my best is 18 seconds, however i do own the Fangshi shuang ren, Moyu weilong, Gans III v2 and 57mm, Dayan guhong and zanchi and of course the original rubiks cube so i know how to compare cubes. id love to see how this cube stacks up against the weilong.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 13, 2014)

*Newest Moyu Cube -- YJ MoYu Dian Ma 3x3x3 Speed Cube (57mm)* *http://goo.gl/9cHA85*


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 13, 2014)

another Moyu already, going to have testers for that too? the center pieces being smaller is pretty interesting.


----------



## 7nand (Mar 13, 2014)

It looks awesome!!!!


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 13, 2014)

C'mon MoYu, come out with a 5x5 and 6x6 already! We already have wonderful 3x3s from you!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 13, 2014)

Can I be a tester. Youtube in the side bar 
Please select me  !


Lightake.com said:


> *Newest Moyu Cube -- YJ MoYu Dian Ma 3x3x3 Speed Cube (57mm)* *http://goo.gl/9cHA85*


----------



## csbeny (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks awesome! Can i be a tester of this cube?
FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/411068482333638/
YT: http://www.youtube.com/user/speedcubingnation


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 13, 2014)

Lightake - Are you getting testers for this too? It'll be really cool then!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

This is awesome, I would love to test!


----------



## Shashwat (Mar 14, 2014)

Awsome Moyu!!! Also, I'd love to test the cube!


----------



## tpmrk7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Respected Lightake.com ,

I would like to test your new cube YJ MoYu Dian Ma 3x3x3 Speed Cube 57mm,I have a Moyu Weilong and Fangshi shuangren V2, I will do a comparison review I will do the review within 1 week of receiving the cube.I solve using CFOP and I prefer white cubes.Expecting positive reply.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 14, 2014)

For those asking to be testers, don't! Lightake has not asked for testers; they may ask for testers in the future, they may not. Be patient...


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 14, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> For those asking to be testers, don't! Lightake has not asked for testers; they may ask for testers in the future, they may not. Be patient...



Also the Liying testing is not over yet.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Also the Liying testing is not over yet.



Indeed. Why would there be two tests in one thread simultaneously? That would be way too confusing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me how desperate people get to test a new cube. -_-


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how desperate people get to test a new cube. -_-



you have read my mind lol


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...yu-Li-Ying-3x3-Speed-Cube&p=956482#post956482

They HAVE asked for testers.


----------



## TheEmmaStar123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, I'm called Emma and I would love to test out this cube! I don't have a WCA profile yet as I have not entered any competitions, however I average around 20 seconds solving the 3x3 and I have a lot of experience with cubing; I have a large collection of cubes to compare this cube to. 

I have a YouTube channel called TheEmmastar123 ( www.youtube.com/user/theemmastar123 ) - I will make sure the review is of top quality if I were picked and I would show both the unboxing and the review. My email is [email protected] . Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 15, 2014)

Today's the day!


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry if incorrect place/out of time, but just going on Tim's post:

Oliver Frost
http://www.youtube.com/user/OliverFrostBLD
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012FROS01
[email protected]


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Sorry if incorrect place/out of time, but just going on Tim's post:
> 
> Oliver Frost
> http://www.youtube.com/user/OliverFrostBLD
> ...



The test is for the LiYing; not the new DianMa.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> The test is for the LiYing; not the new DianMa.



I know



Tim Major said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...yu-Li-Ying-3x3-Speed-Cube&p=956482#post956482


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 15, 2014)

add to shopping cart ... (I know, I have a problem)


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 17, 2014)

*Moyu Crazy Fisher Cube ! Coming Soon......

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 17, 2014)

*Moyu Crazy Fisher Cube ! Coming Soon......

*


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

Since the tester application times is over, when will the winners be picked?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 17, 2014)

*10 Winners Selected to Test 3x3x3 Moyu Li Ying Speed Cube !

*Due to weekends, it's a little bit delayed. Sorry for that. Here is a list of the winners who won the chance to test Moyu Li Ying on our official thread of speedsolving.com or on our magic cube Facebook page. 








Winners on our official thread of speedsolving.com:

*ottozing
asierrayk 
Coolster01 
Kesava Kirupa 
kclejeune *

Winners on our magic cube Facebook page: http://goo.gl/60tdHT

*(PS：If we made some mistakes or missed someone, pls send message to us. Thanks !)
*
Congrats to these friends. Pls send a PM within 48 hours about your detailed address in this way to us:
And if we didn't receive your PM, a new tester would be chosen.

First name:
Last name:
Street address:
City:
Province:
Zip code:
Country:
Telephone number:
Email:

When you get the cube, pls post your unboxing video and review within one week in this thread. As for the other participants, you're welcome to share your reviews or opinions on our thread about this cube. 
*
(Note: As always, we will send free cubes to our testers through Express 【DHL】, so pls tell us in advance, if you need to pay taxes for DHL. Then we will choose other delivery methods, or we shall not be responsible for any loss brought to you. Thanks very much for your support ! )*


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 17, 2014)

Aw snap, I was looking forward to this and the Dian Ma. Well, next time is always there.
Anyway, congratulations to those who won!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 17, 2014)

Sadly, I didn't get picked. 
Well, there's always a next time . . . 
Will you be choosing testers for the MoYu DianMa?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks soooo much for choosing me!!!!


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot for selecting me!I have Pm'ed you on my details...Please reply to the PM About my shipping


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's my review:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLEw5qzquwY


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

*LighTake-- 10 Testers Wanted for Moyu Li Ying 3x3 Speed Cube*

Lightake, can you clear space in your inbox? I can't send my tester info because the inbox is full.



Spoiler



I'll leave my stuff here for now, let me know if you have my info and I'll edit this post. 


First name: Kennan

Last name: LeJeune

Street address: 4033 Edgewood Rd. NE

City: Circle Pines

State: Minnesota

Zip code: 55014

Country: United States of America

Telephone number: 7633670848

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lightake, can you clear space in your inbox? I can't send my tester info because the inbox is full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cleaned ! Sorry for that.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 20, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Cleaned ! Sorry for that.



Did you receive my PM? I didn't get a reply from you so I thought I may as well inquire like Kennan...


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 21, 2014)

Lightake: If you're running out of PM space, you may want to consider premium membership:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/premium.php


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

Copied your info. Stay tuned for Prank calls and Prank mails  and also Prank emails 


kclejeune said:


> Lightake, can you clear space in your inbox? I can't send my tester info because the inbox is full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Copied your info. Stay tuned for Prank calls and Prank mails  and also Prank emails



I can block you from all of them. Nice try. If you try that I will also have YOUR info, and I can spam like nobody else.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

That was meant as a Joke, WHY SO SERIOUS?


kclejeune said:


> I can block you from all of them. Nice try. If you try that I will also have YOUR info, and I can spam like nobody else.


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That was meant as a Joke, WHY SO SERIOUS?



Because those are actual places to contact me, and I was serious lol. 

I have no way to know if you will do any of those things, so I was just informing you of what would happen if you did XD


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

Hahahehe, I dont have endless money to send you international prank mails, not do I have time to send you prank emails and nor I have endless international calling to do prank calls. and you should have seen   all over the post 
Just edit that info out to be on the safe side 


kclejeune said:


> Because those are actual places to contact me, and I was serious lol.
> 
> I have no way to know if you will do any of those things, so I was just informing you of what would happen if you did XD


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 22, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Lightake: If you're running out of PM space, you may want to consider premium membership:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/premium.php



Hi, thanks for your info. I will try.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

*LighTake-- 10 Testers Wanted for Moyu Li Ying 3x3 Speed Cube*

Did you get our PM's? It seems that all of the other liying testers have not been informed either. Just checking


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Did you get our PM's? It seems that all of the other liying testers have not been informed either. Just checking



I replied you.


----------



## SKCuber (Mar 24, 2014)

Dear LighTake,
I really want to test the MoYu LiYing 3x3, I would be honored and very happy if you choose me. I currently average 10 to 12 seconds on 3x3 (event) using my MoYu Weilong v2, and so it would be really awesome if I could try out the LiYing and potentially make it my new main. Please reply to my message as soon as possible, with feedback on whether or not you choose me. In addition you can check out my channel (SKCuber) to see my averages.
Kind regards,
- SKCuber.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 24, 2014)

SKCuber said:


> Dear LighTake,
> I really want to test the MoYu LiYing 3x3, I would be honored and very happy if you choose me. I currently average 10 to 12 seconds on 3x3 (event) using my MoYu Weilong v2, and so it would be really awesome if I could try out the LiYing and potentially make it my new main. Please reply to my message as soon as possible, with feedback on whether or not you choose me. In addition you can check out my channel (SKCuber) to see my averages.
> Kind regards,
> - SKCuber.



I have sent you a PM. Pls check.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 24, 2014)

*http://goo.gl/UX6Aoo*


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 24, 2014)

*http://goo.gl/02e8Ud*


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2014)

*Have a NICE weekend !*  *http://goo.gl/TQDmWm*


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 1, 2014)

Lindsey bressert
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
https://www.youtube.com/user/quadcuber
https://www.youtube.com/user/[email protected]


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2014)

guinepigs rock said:


> Lindsey bressert
> [email protected]
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
> https://www.youtube.com/user/quadcuber
> https://www.youtube.com/user/[email protected]



There not wanting any testers right now.


----------



## kcl (Apr 1, 2014)

I will upload my review sometime this week. It's an excellent cube and quite possibly a new main.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's the unboxing:






Review hopefully within a week.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks a ton for allowing me to test, guys!


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Lightake I really want to test your cubes and reiew them
heres my Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ZippyCuber
and my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ISMA01
My average is about 15, 16 seconds for 3x3x3
6s for 2x2x2 
sub-10 for Pyraminx
1:10 for 4x4x4
2:20 for Megaminx
sub-30 for 3x3x3 OH
My Email address is [email protected]


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 6, 2014)

Zakary Kamal said:


> Hi Lightake I really want to test your cubes and reiew them
> heres my Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ZippyCuber
> and my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013ISMA01
> My average is about 15, 16 seconds for 3x3x3
> ...



the testing is over now.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is my review of the LiYing. I still haven't received my WeiLong v2...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey Lightake, when I tried to order this product: http://lightake.com/p/MF8-SQ-1-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Black_26646.html I got a mail saying it is out of stock, are you planning to restock it? It would be awesome if you could restock it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 15, 2014)

*CRAZY ONE MONTH SALE !!!
*
*LighTake Top 100 Bestselling Cubes & Puzzles Up to 50% OFF ! 
We can bet all the prices are the LOWEST on Earth ! * *http://goo.gl/mz8BNT*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 15, 2014)

*LighTake LIKE & SHARE &WIN Contest !!!

*





Hi there, welcome to our another round Facebook contest ! 
This time the contest will be bigger and prizes will be more generous ! 
We will select 20 winners for Like & Share & Win Contest ! 
Winners are entitled to get 1 Moyu Dian Ma 3x3 http://goo.gl/Srsh85 or Moyu Aosu 4x4 http://goo.gl/t1z9Dm (it's your choice !)

How to enter ? *Click for more details* *http://goo.gl/NrB4kJ*


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Apr 16, 2014)

Here you go!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

*Moyu Dian Ma Pink Version & 6 Color Version*  http://goo.gl/SrhPTa


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

My magic cube music speaker. Lovvvvvve it ! :cool:
View attachment 3962


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

My magic cube music speaker. Lovvvvvve it ! 
http://goo.gl/sprLMo


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

NEW QJ 3x3x3 Stickered Speed Cube
http://goo.gl/dtRR6g


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

*QJ Competition Timer 1st Version & 2nd Version & 3rd*:tuhttp://goo.gl/MjedeZ

*



*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

*Just have one,Very Portable Speed Cube Timer *http://goo.gl/MzbiU4


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

May be it is a good partner with you and your tools!!!!
Do you have your own tools for your cubes ? http://goo.gl/amRwPO


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 22, 2014)

QJ 3x3x3 Mirror Cube (57mm)
http://goo.gl/amRwPO


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

http://goo.gl/xTPUIJ


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> My magic cube music speaker. Lovvvvvve it !
> http://goo.gl/sprLMo



The speakers looks awesome


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Stylish Portable Crystal Magic Cube Style PC MP3 MP4 Mini Speaker is avaible NOW !http://goo.gl/LBt55d


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Stickerless Concave Type Smooth 3x3x3 Magic Cube (57mm)http://goo.gl/5eD7aN


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*Moyu 13x13x13 Cube !!! COOL !!! *http://goo.gl/LLMXfX


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*What are these cubes ? can you guess?
*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*Magic Cube Shaped USB Driver. It will be available soon. *:tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

COOL Magic Cube Speaker ! http://goo.gl/ATVAIs


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Transparent Danyan Zhanchi Limited Edition !!--Just find it from a Chinese cuber. Hope to have one someday
" Today I'm Goin' to show you the Transparent Dayan Zhanchi!
I bought this cube 'bout three or four years ago at Taobao (a 'chinese ebay'). Its sooooo pretty!
Ok, here's the pictures: ”

http://goo.gl/lVCZWO


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*Big Blue Maru Cubing Mat *


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*NEW Poster from Moyu Company*:tuhttp://goo.gl/QbGiEQ


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*Share the official trailer from Moyu Company.*:tu

*http://goo.gl/ea3omu*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

We have Customer Service Online during 9:00AM~18:00PM (Hong Kong Time). If you have any questions related to our products, your orders, pls contact our customer service here:http://lightake.com/ We're seeking to solve your problems within 24 hours !

_



_


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

Maru 2x2x2 Speed Cube (50mm) http://goo.gl/uyHqiF


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*56mm 3x3x3 Speed Cube PVC Stickers (2 Sets) for Dayan Cubes http://goo.gl/LNbcYP
*


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

can you please check your PMs?
Also, the 13x13 is awesome! When will it go on sale?


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 23, 2014)

*NEW CUBE!--Tiao Zhan Zhe Challenger 3x3x3 Speed Cube (57mm) http://goo.gl/LHZ0oO

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> can you please check your PMs?
> Also, the 13x13 is awesome! When will it go on sale?



Hi, I replied you.  The 13x13 Moyu cube is still modeling and I'm not sure when it will be on sale.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> The speakers looks awesome



Yeah, it's beside my hands now !


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, I replied you.  The 13x13 Moyu cube is still modeling and I'm not sure when it will be on sale.



Thank you. How do the speakers sound (how good is the quality)?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi LighTake.
I made and uploaded a video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZbpqCNfxs) for your video contest but I just realized I can't share it to facebook cause I don't have an account. Can I still enter?


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 26, 2014)

What company was the concave cube made by?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 27, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hi LighTake.
> I made and uploaded a video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZbpqCNfxs) for your video contest but I just realized I can't share it to facebook cause I don't have an account. Can I still enter?



Bump... I need an answer


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

*Lightake YouTube Video Contest *






Hey guys! Guess what? We are holding a YouTube Video Contest! Prizes are HUGE! ^_^ It's a GREAT opportunity for you to win lots of free cubes and attract more FANS to your YouTube channle ! Here are the details:

This contest will start from *April 25, 2014* and ends on *May 25, 2014*.
*6 Winners* will be announced on May 26, 2014

*How to Enter:*

1.Create an *AMAZINGLY FUN* cubing video! The theme of the video should be *HUMOR* and also your video should be related to *CUBES*. (There's no restriction on language.)

2. Share your video to our Facebook Group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lightakecubes/) to enter the YouTube Contest. (You must share your video here to get your entry! )

3.Get as many people as you can to watch and LIKE your video! Those videos with the most "LIKES" will win ! 6 winners will be drawn on May 26, 2014!

* Rules You Have to Obey:* 
 
1. Your YouTube video title must contain *"LighTake"* .
2. *LighTake logo* should be displayed prominently at all times in your video.
3. Your YouTube video description must contain the following:
" This video was made for LighTake YouTube Video Contest!
Save money with the following *15% OFF coupon *HERE:http://lightake.com/
*Coupon Code: LTYTCONTEST
Expired on May 25, 2014 *"

4. You can only *share your video* to our Facebook Group (https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lightakecubes/ ) to get your entry during April 25 to May 25, 2014

*Now the Prizes !!*

*1st Prize: $100 Coupon (1 Winner)
2nd Prize: $80 Coupon (2 Winners)
3rd Prize: $50 Coupon (3 Winners)*

(*PS:* The coupon is available when your order value is $1 over the coupon value. That's to say, the winner can get $100 or $80 or $50 value of FREE ITEMS by only paying $1 ! )

This contest is intended for anyone and everyone ! So hurry up and get your video creation now! ^_^


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi LighTake.
I made and uploaded a video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZbpqCNfxs) for your video contest but I just realized I can't share it to facebook cause I don't have an account. Can I still enter without an account?

Please answer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Thank you. How do the speakers sound (how good is the quality)?



The speaker sounds as good as the normal music speaker  I personally like the look of the speaker. It looks pretty COOL ! :tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hi LighTake.
> I made and uploaded a video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcZbpqCNfxs) for your video contest but I just realized I can't share it to facebook cause I don't have an account. Can I still enter?



Hi, about how to enter the YouTube Video Contest, first you should have a Facebook account, then you can join our Facebook Group here https://www.facebook.com/groups /Lightakecubes/ The admin of the LighTake Cubes then will accept you and you can share your video here. Hope my answer can help you !


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi, about how to enter the YouTube Video Contest, first you should have a Facebook account, then you can join our Facebook Group here https://www.facebook.com/groups /Lightakecubes/ The admin of the LighTake Cubes then will accept you and you can share your video here. Hope my answer can help you !



I'm wondering if I can enter this contest *without* making a Facebook account, because I don't want a Facebook account.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2014)

So does it hae to be unlisted so only facebook group can see it??


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

GamerEliza said:


> What company was the concave cube made by?



It's Z-Cube 
Here is a picture of its box:


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So does it hae to be unlisted so only facebook group can see it??



Yeah ! In this way, we can know you have entered the contest and what's more, your video can be seen by many cubers. It's a great way for you to increase Fans.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I'm wondering if I can enter this contest *without* making a Facebook account, because I don't want a Facebook account.



Sorry, you can't. We have set the rule and I think it's not difficult to create an Facebook account.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Yeah ! In this way, we can know you have entered the contest and what's more, your video can be seen by many cubers. It's a great way for you to increase Fans.



So are we allowed to make it public though?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Sorry, you can't. We have set the rule and I think it's not difficult to create an Facebook account.



I think the problem is that he doesn't want a FB.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 28, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I think the problem is that he doesn't want a FB.



Exactly.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 29, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Save money with the following *15% OFF coupon *HERE:http://lightake.com/
> *Coupon Code: LTYTCONTEST
> Expired on May 25, 2014 *"



Hey Lightake. The coupon code is not 15% off. It looks like it's only discounting very specific items. Maybe only cubes that aren't already on promotion? Most of your cubes are on promotion now, so the coupon is pretty worthless.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 29, 2014)

*YJ MoYu Ao Long 3x3x3 Speed Puzzle Cube (57mm) * http://goo.gl/HDKRTG 

The MoYu Ao Long is the 3rd version of the immensely popular and successful MoYu WeiLong. It has been tested more than 1 year and is one of the most amazing cube designed by Moyu company until now.Moyu AoLong features some big changes in design compared to the WeiLong V1 and V2, which create an unexpected feeling. It will mass produced on May. 

*Features:*

.One of the most important 3x3x3 speed cube of Mo Yu brand
.Five inner circles design
.Great corner cut, more stability
.Very smooth , strong fault tolerance and anti-pop
.One of the best 3x3x3 speed cube on the market
.Can be very fast speed with lube and tension

*Specifications:*

.Color: Available in White, Black
.Brand: Yong Jun MoYu Ao Long
.Cube Size: 57mm
.Level: 3x3x3
.Weight: 95g
.Packing: Carton


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 29, 2014)

*Finally Dayan released NEW CUBE !!! Dayan 1st Version Pyraminx ! 

*


----------



## LiuHP (Apr 29, 2014)

Lightake, is it possible for Aolong to come down in price next time? A bit too expensive and I cant justify paying 15 dollar for a 3x3(almost same price as aosu)


----------



## Lightake.com (May 3, 2014)

*Moyu Ao Long 3x3x3 prototype arrived !! http://goo.gl/gQObCN
The corner cutting is amazing !!
*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 3, 2014)

*Do you have cubes or puzzles with special signatures ?*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 5, 2014)

LiuHP said:


> Lightake, is it possible for Aolong to come down in price next time? A bit too expensive and I cant justify paying 15 dollar for a 3x3(almost same price as aosu)



Hi, at the moment we're organizing a YouTube Contest, pls check here: https://www.facebook.com/MagicCubesInLightake And for this contest, we're offering a 15% OFF coupon (available for all puzzles&cubes in LighTake, except promotional items. It will expire on May 25th, 2014). I think it can save you some money. 
Coupon Code: LTYTCONTEST


----------



## Lightake.com (May 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> So are we allowed to make it public though?



Yeah, you should make it public, so all the menbers in our group can watch your video.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Exactly.



Well, we're sorry for that, but the fact is we have made the rules, so it's impossible to change this time. We will create more compatible rules next time to make it easier to participate.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Hey Lightake. The coupon code is not 15% off. It looks like it's only discounting very specific items. Maybe only cubes that aren't already on promotion? Most of your cubes are on promotion now, so the coupon is pretty worthless.



Hello, I'm sorry for the trouble brought to you. Our coupons are only available for regular-priced items, not including the promotional items. So you cannot use it for the promotional 100 cubes&puzzles, but you can use the coupon for other cubes. We sell almost 800 cubes&puzzles, that's to say, except the promotional cubes&puzzles, there're still nearly 700 cubes&puzzles available with the 15% OFF coupon. Thus, personally I think the coupon is not that worthless.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2014)

*YJ Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher Speed Cube 62mm just arrived !!!* http://goo.gl/44mWlt


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2014)

*Here are the mechanism pictures of YJ Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher Speed Cube*http://goo.gl/A1LZpk


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2014)

*Moyu Huan Ying 1st Version Limited Edition* *Do you have one?*:tu http://goo.gl/QTAo7W


----------



## Future Cuber (May 12, 2014)

what happened to the results


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2014)

*YJ Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher Speed Cube Limited Edition ! Only 88 pieces sold in the earth ! http://goo.gl/erZD4G
*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 13, 2014)

*20 winners for LighTake Like & Share & Win Contest ! -- Moyu Dian Ma, Moyu Aosu *http://goo.gl/qMT2Rt


Sorry for being a little bit late. It took us pretty lot of time to view all of your messages.

*Here is a list of the 15 winners selected on the basis of Maximum number of 'like' clicks by others on the shared post.*
(Lots of participants shared the post on their personal Facebook timeline instead of cube Facebook groups -- They misunderstood our contest rule. 
Their shared posts will not work this time. We're very sorry for that.)

*15 winners selected on the basis of Maximum number of 'like':*

Ezekiel Calpo:https://www.facebook.com/groups/416833058395899/permalink/646734592072410/?stream_ref=2

Héctor Moreno Tirado:https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubikmexico/permalink/672292452818808;
https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubikmexico/permalink/672878362760217

Bassil Sockar:https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubikvenezuela/permalink/748683048516933/

Cristian Camilo Castro Dávila:https://www.facebook.com/groups/272669002838997/permalink/511236432315585/?stream_ref=2

Aletz Palafox Gozade Alegria:https://www.facebook.com/groups/RubikGuadalajara/permalink/645436685535548/?stream_ref=2

Diego Moreno:https://www.facebook.com/groups/272669002838997/509435729162322/?notif_t=like

Sergio Yagüe Carpio:https://www.facebook.com/groups/134247353357584/permalink/569506983164950/

Nahuel De Brasi:https://www.facebook.com/groups/318596231572480/permalink/577903985641702/?stream_ref=2

Russdale Ü Tugahan:https://www.facebook.com/groups/PINOYCUBERS/permalink/688221424564748/?stream_ref=2

Márcio Pereira:https://www.facebook.com/groups/102402276622976/permalink/225828767613659/

XDiego Porrasx:https://www.facebook.com/groups/429040453859902/569084433188836/?ref=notif&notif_t=like

Victor Palacios:https://www.facebook.com/groups/rubikmexico/667804446600942?stream_ref=10

Fede Rosende:https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lightakecubes/permalink/549230391864655/?stream_ref=2

Tal Rojansky:https://www.facebook.com/groups/113463962066285/permalink/631584183587591/?stream_ref=2

Chris Jiang:https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lightakecubes/permalink/555276204593407/

*5 winners randomly drawn through:http://www.random.org/:*

Ronaldo Fontenele
ネリー カーク
Alejandro Márquez
Alex Ibanez 
Alejandra Domínguez Covarrubias 

*Congrats to these friends.:tuPls send a Facebook message within 48 hours about your detailed address in this way to us:
*
First name:
Last name:
Street address:
City:
Province:
Zip code:
Country:
Telephone number:
Email:

And also pls tell us which cube you prefer us to send as prize: Moyu Dian Ma 3x3http://goo.gl/gFZuru or Moyu Aosu 4x4http://goo.gl/qZo9u4, or we will send the prize randomly to you. 

(*PS: If we missed someone or made some mistakes, pls feel free to let us know ! *)

Thx you for all you guys supports ! Our next round contest will start soon !


----------



## xirryxu (May 14, 2014)

so cool,hope the next contest


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 14, 2014)

It has been more the 28 days now Please send my order asap.. i have tried your email customer service its is no help, i cant track the order it doesnt have tracking number.....waited a lot now its too much 28 days is too much..

Items where - Moyu weilong v1 Black and a Maru 10 ml lube bottle..

Name - Dharmesh Shahu
Date of Order - 17/ 04 / 2014.

Receipt #: 28604672JY1477117

Ordernumber #: Q140417235855


----------



## Lightake.com (May 15, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> It has been more the 28 days now Please send my order asap.. i have tried your email customer service its is no help, i cant track the order it doesnt have tracking number.....waited a lot now its too much 28 days is too much..
> 
> Items where - Moyu weilong v1 Black and a Maru 10 ml lube bottle..
> 
> ...



Now I got it ,and please give me your E-mail and then i will check for you and give you response as soon as possible,ok?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 15, 2014)

*Hui Yuan 3x3x3 Speed Cube 2nd Version 57mm *http://goo.gl/Pmuc90borrows its design from other high-performing 3×3 cubes.
The corner-cutting and smoothness of this cube bears some resemblance to that of the Cyclone Boys.
*Really recommed this cube!

*


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 15, 2014)

email id - [email protected] , please.. its been about a month... paypal id is different cant say here.. and tracking number isnt there ..its a 12 dollar order...
its too late man .. tired of waiting..
i was happy with the discount offer, but never thought it would take so much time..


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2014)

hi,Dharmesh Shahu ,I have checked the order for you and give you e-mail ,please check.and besides ,there no free tracking number since the order values less than $15.Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2014)

*Wu Kong 2x2x2 Speed Cube 50mm*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2014)

*Hui Yuan 3x3x3 Speed Cube 2nd Version 57mm -- Amazing !

*


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 16, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> hi,Dharmesh Shahu ,I have checked the order for you and give you e-mail ,please check.and besides ,there no free tracking number since the order values less than $15.Thanks for your understanding.



i checked the local post nothing came... please send the order again without maru lube instead put a tracking number.. dont want maru lube... just add tracking number.. and send it fast please .. its too much waiting .. no one can wait one month..
my order was weilong v1 black and maru lube.. dont want maru lube add tracking number and send it fast please...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 16, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> i checked the local post nothing came... please send the order again without maru lube instead put a tracking number.. dont want maru lube... just add tracking number.. and send it fast please .. its too much waiting .. no one can wait one month..
> my order was weilong v1 black and maru lube.. dont want maru lube add tracking number and send it fast please...



Calm down. Some people wait longer than this. Why are you being so rude?


----------



## Blurry (May 16, 2014)

I've never ordered from LighTake before, I can't find any posts on the avrg shipping time to the UK? Any ideas?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 17, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Calm down. Some people wait longer than this. Why are you being so rude?


i am not being rude.. i am just thrilled how these people email me saying excuses...
rude is what they are doing making excuses.. it is exactly a month now..


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> i am not being rude.. i am just thrilled how these people email me saying excuses...
> rude is what they are doing making excuses.. it is exactly a month now..


Whether they are being rude or not, you being rude isn't in any way going to speed then up/make them handle your order better.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 17, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> i checked the local post nothing came... please send the order again without maru lube instead put a tracking number.. dont want maru lube... just add tracking number.. and send it fast please .. its too much waiting .. no one can wait one month..
> my order was weilong v1 black and maru lube.. dont want maru lube add tracking number and send it fast please...



Hey friend, I can fully understand your feeling and feel really sorry for that.  But according to our data, usually it will take 14 to 21 working days for a parcel to arrive in Asia countries, so could you pls just wait for a few days ? I once met some customers who had the same situation like you and after waiting a few more days they get their parcels. I think you will get your parcel soon too !  *PS:* If you still can't get your parcel after 21 working days, we will instantly send you a replacement with a gift, or give you a refund. So there's nothing you need to worry, I think.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 17, 2014)

Blurry said:


> I've never ordered from LighTake before, I can't find any posts on the avrg shipping time to the UK? Any ideas?
> 
> Much appreciated.



Hello , it takes about 14 to 28 working days to UK. But if it's during holidays, it may take a little bit longer.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey friend, I can fully understand your feeling and feel really sorry for that.  But according to our data, usually it will take 14 to 21 working days for a parcel to arrive in Asia countries, so could you pls just wait for a few days ? I once met some customers who had the same situation like you and after waiting a few more days they get their parcels. I think you will get your parcel soon too !  *PS:* If you still can't get your parcel after 21 working days, we will instantly send you a replacement with a gift, or give you a refund. So there's nothing you need to worry, I think.



I thought lightake was china based and china is an asian country


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 18, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey friend, I can fully understand your feeling and feel really sorry for that.  But according to our data, usually it will take 14 to 21 working days for a parcel to arrive in Asia countries, so could you pls just wait for a few days ? I once met some customers who had the same situation like you and after waiting a few more days they get their parcels. I think you will get your parcel soon too !  *PS:* If you still can't get your parcel after 21 working days, we will instantly send you a replacement with a gift, or give you a refund. So there's nothing you need to worry, I think.




What you said sounds pleasant.. but its been 30 days already and 21 working days too... dispatch was 18/4/2014.. today its 18/5/2014 .. 21 working days has passed Sir....


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2014)

*Guess Cubes Game,can you really know magic cube?
*
Do you think you have been addicted in magic cubes?
Do you think you are the master of this field?
Or do you know who was really professional?
And so on

OK,let's just do a small test for these questions
please let me know your answer about the cube's name or brand or some details,who can answer more details ,that means he is so knowledgeable.
Nonsense not say,just post the photo.





(OK,might you say so simple,*LET ME DO SOME CHANLLENGEABLE!!!*)

*Difficult ones coming!*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 22, 2014)

LighTake New Products:*Mini Mo Yu Ao Long 3x3x3 Speed Cube 54.5mm !!http://goo.gl/c63rk6

*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2014)

*Romantic Love Cube Pendant Titanium Steel Necklacehttp://goo.gl/e3LJyT,get one for your girlfriend

*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2014)

*Lan Lan Skewb Magic Puzzle Speed Cube coming!!*:tu http://goo.gl/TF2ofA


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2014)

*Hollow Magic,so lovelyhttp://goo.gl/uHPHOF If you like,can click here and let us konw

*





This Hollow In Center Magic Cube can meet your demand. It can cultivate child′s intelligence, imagination and creativity as well as hands-on skill. 






With moderate difficulty, it is well designed and suitable for the intelligence development of your kid.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2014)

[h=3]Guo Bing (Type C) Wit Four 4x4x4 Puzzle Speed Cube http://goo.gl/sSmbJ3[/h]


----------



## Ltsurge (May 26, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Romantic Love Cube Pendant Titanium Steel Necklacehttp://goo.gl/e3LJyT,get one for your girlfriend
> 
> *



girlfriend... what girlfriend...


----------



## Future Cuber (May 26, 2014)

ya know a girl can give a boy the same thing


----------



## p2pcmlp (May 26, 2014)

How long would it take to ship to the US?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the title, but no posts from Lightake about it. I want one!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 26, 2014)

LOOOOL me too


----------



## Royiky (May 26, 2014)

I want one too.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 26, 2014)

err.. read the OP


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 26, 2014)

So do we have to do Facebook to participate? Because I don't have a Facebook.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 26, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So do we have to do Facebook to participate? Because I don't have a Facebook.


I believe that they just Email you the results after you do surveymonkey on June 5th. If not, i have a FB, so i can just tell you if you won or not.


----------



## ChickenWrap (May 26, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Romantic Love Cube Pendant Titanium Steel Necklacehttp://goo.gl/e3LJyT,get one for your girlfriend
> *


*

I think that the majority of male cubers on here do not have girlfriends *


----------



## Future Cuber (May 26, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I think that the majority of male cubers on here do not have girlfriends



Yea...
they think speedcubers are wierdos and freaks 
unless they try to do it


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Ltsurge said:


> girlfriend... what girlfriend...


I think little pretty girl will like this very much,do you think so?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> ya know a girl can give a boy the same thing



Ya, it is ,but often the boy does:tu to show his handsome behavior


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

p2pcmlp said:


> How long would it take to ship to the US?


Hi,my friend,it usually will take 14 to 21 working days to get to your destination via China Post Air Mail.If you choose express,it will take about 3 to 7 days.Hope to help you!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, I saw the title, but no posts from Lightake about it. I want one!


yeah,my friend,you mean on facebook? Yes, it is really beautiful, and the link here for you http://goo.gl/VRciQe .And I will share more fresh and new items for all my friends here.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> LOOOOL me too


Thanks for your support so much.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Royiky said:


> I want one too.


yeah,you deserve ithttp://goo.gl/VRciQe


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

So kind of you!yes, it should be better to have a FB,because we often hold activities there.


Rocky0701 said:


> I believe that they just Email you the results after you do surveymonkey on June 5th. If not, i have a FB, so i can just tell you if you won or not.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> I think that the majority of male cubers on here do not have girlfriends


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 27, 2014)

I appreciate your quick responses, but could you not have multi-quoted that lol? Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (May 27, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey friend, I can fully understand your feeling and feel really sorry for that.  But according to our data, usually it will take 14 to 21 working days for a parcel to arrive in Asia countries, so could you pls just wait for a few days ? I once met some customers who had the same situation like you and after waiting a few more days they get their parcels. I think you will get your parcel soon too !  *PS:* If you still can't get your parcel after 21 working days, we will instantly send you a replacement with a gift, or give you a refund. So there's nothing you need to worry, I think.




order date was 17/04/2014
today it is 27/05/2014 .. and more then 28 working days and 40 days in all have been passed....
You havent even replied anything... what is your action gonna be would u let me know? or else you gonna ignore.. is that how is your customer service?
you said wait for 21 working days.. its probably 28 or more.. donno what excuses you would give next..

Items where - Moyu weilong v1 Black and a Maru 10 ml lube bottle..

Name - Dharmesh Shahu
Date of Order - 17/ 04 / 2014.

Receipt #: 28604672JY1477117

Ordernumber #: Q140417235855
email id = [email protected]


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> order date was 17/04/2014
> today it is 27/05/2014 .. and more then 28 working days and 40 days in all have been passed....
> You havent even replied anything... what is your action gonna be would u let me know? or else you gonna ignore.. is that how is your customer service?
> you said wait for 21 working days.. its probably 28 or more.. donno what excuses you would give next..
> ...


Hey my friend, so sorry about the delay shipping for you ,and as I promised to you ,we will send you a replacement with a gift or give you a refund ,and you will then get an E-mail(because I have informed our customer service to deal with your problem) about the details how to deal,please check !and then,if you still can not trust us and worry about it, you can also response here if you do not receive the letter. So sorrry again,but your understanding will be highly appreciated .But I think you can rely on us ,because we have met such matters so many ,we can deal with it until you satisfied.And you are so kind to let us know what we should improve and do better.Hope you a good day!thank you!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

*SKEWB ! SKEWB !!*http://goo.gl/kzm8zK 
Is Lan Lan skewb the best skewb cube at the moment?Do you have other recommends?


----------



## Tim Major (May 27, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Yea...
> they think speedcubers are wierdos and freaks
> unless they try to do it



I've never noticed this sort of reaction. Are you a weirdo/freak? Or do you yell, "I'M A CUBER" at all girls? How do they make a first impression based on something they don't know about.



ChickenWrap said:


> I think that the majority of male cubers on here do not have girlfriends



Someone should do a poll.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

*Moyu Ao Long !!!** http://goo.gl/15PbO0

*




*

*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2014)

If you ask me *what is your first impression on cubers*,I must say so cool !! Do you agree with me?


----------



## Future Cuber (May 27, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Ya, it is ,but often the boy does:tu to show his handsome behavior


Okay i got owned


----------



## Future Cuber (May 27, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I've never noticed this sort of reaction. Are you a weirdo/freak? Or do you yell, "I'M A CUBER" at all girls? How do they make a first impression based on something they don't know about.



Do you take your cube everywhere you go 
Go ahead and you''ll notice the reaction 
There are 2 types of people in this world
1> speedcubes are fasinating(me)
2> speedubes are lame ( my friends)


----------



## Michael Womack (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for picking me to be in 2nd place for the youtube video contest.


----------



## koops8 (May 27, 2014)

*Maru lube*

Hello LighTake, 
My friend ordered 100ml of Maru Lube 2 months ago, and still hasn't recieved it. It is shipping to the u.s


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2014)

Clear PM's please!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 28, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks for picking me to be in 2nd place for the youtube video contest.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 28, 2014)

koops8 said:


> Hello LighTake,
> My friend ordered 100ml of Maru Lube 2 months ago, and still hasn't recieved it. It is shipping to the u.s


Hello my friend,I am very pleased to help you ,but I need the order number.I just sent you PM,please check.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Clear PM's please!


Hi my friend ,can you send me again ,thus ,we did not get your PM,Thank you


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2014)

*Qiyi Heimanba 2x2x2 Puzzle Speed Magic Cube 50mm http://goo.gl/aR7TnH

*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2014)

*Dian Sheng 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Magic Cube with Colorful Tiles http://goo.gl/zt4IKU*


----------



## Lightake.com (May 30, 2014)

*Women’s Magic Cube Printed Short-sleeved T-shirt * http://goo.gl/BhPBHz
Do my cubers like this?Because someone mails at me to show his interest :tuBut I think if we get the men's,it will be better for your guys!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2014)

*Enjoy the best 3×3×3 cubes with the most cheap price,take chance right now!!! http://goo.gl/tHoK9j*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2014)

*Do you like animal cubes? such as the ZhaoCai cat* http://goo.gl/1Vz1xj. 
To tell cubers ,we are going to get another kind of animal cube,please let us know what you think about it.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 5, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Women’s Magic Cube Printed Short-sleeved T-shirt * http://goo.gl/BhPBHz
> Do my cubers like this?Because someone mails at me to show his interest :tuBut I think if we get the men's,it will be better for your guys!!



Nice.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2014)

*LanLan stickered mini 3×3×3 mgic cube*
Here comes new color pink and blue http://goo.gl/5pn3pj


----------



## xirryxu (Jun 5, 2014)

here you are ,I was browsing one thread ,it is "where to buy cubes".and your shop is there.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2014)

*Awesome promotions for magic cubes!!http://goo.gl/HsJd1j*
Mini Moyu weilong $7.25 http://goo.gl/8P9PGp
Moyu weilong V1 $6.94 http://goo.gl/Tw09DS
Z-cube concave cube $2.45 http://goo.gl/QO1ZUs


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 6, 2014)

*20 Moyu Ao Long Gonna be Given Away! Check Now!!!
*





*Today is the day to announce the 20 lucky winners for our latest survey(http://goo.gl/Cu5utS).Are you one of the lucky dogs?

OK,just take it short,here is a list of 20 lucky winners:
*
Daniel Mora
Bartek
Eduardo Gpe. Campos
Cesar Silvestre Rendón Vázquez
Davidson Pires Santos de Oliveira
Liam Aumento
Aida Gutierrez
niels enquebecq
Juracy Filho
Fábio
Alexis
Christian Shank
Andrey
Ajinkya Jadhav
Vlad Herasymuk
İlkem Kumru
camilo contreras
Marvin Thölken
Pedro Ramos
Sean Michael Trinh

*Congratulations to these winners ,we have sent emails to you! Also for the other partispants,we will send you a 40% OFF coupon for Moyu Ao Long 54.5mm(http://goo.gl/bWkl1j)/57mm(http://goo.gl/itddX3) through email,thanks very much for all of your participation!*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 6, 2014)

*Another way to play Magic cube,fantistic!!*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 6, 2014)

*Which kind of activity do you want we to do?*
Hey guys,since we just ended up with the last survey activity,so what do you think of the new round of game or contest? Again the same what do you want to get from here?
Everyone is appreciated to give suggestions!!! 
Here come two programs to be reference,one is "A game of guessing SKU",and the other is "Telling stories about you and your cubes",so which one do you prefer or other fresh ideas you can put up?

Attach new arrivals for you to choose:
magic cube style portable speaker:http://goo.gl/xqQKch


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 6, 2014)

*Mini Moyu Ao Long 6-color arrived! Count down! It will be available on our site a few minutes!http://goo.gl/ck7tuI*


----------



## mns112 (Jun 6, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *20 Moyu Ao Long Gonna be Given Away! Check Now!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey lightake I haven't received any email about a discount coupon
Thanks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 6, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Also for the other partispants,we will send you a 40% OFF coupon for Moyu Ao Long 54.5mm(http://goo.gl/bWkl1j)/57mm(http://goo.gl/itddX3) through email,thanks very much for all of your participation!*



Oh cool, appreciate that! When can we accept to get the e-mail telling us the coupon? I want to order as soon as possible. 

Also, which of the two sizes is the standard 3x3 size?


----------



## mns112 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes said:


> Oh cool, appreciate that! When can we accept to get the e-mail telling us the coupon? I want to order as soon as possible.
> 
> Also, which of the two sizes is the standard 3x3 size?



57 mm


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 6, 2014)

For those asking for the coupon codes, check your spam folder


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Hey lightake I haven't received any email about a discount coupon
> Thanks


We have sent emails ,but it may not successfully arrived you there ,so you can give your E-mail address and then we will send you again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Hey lightake I haven't received any email about a discount coupon
> Thanks



We have sent emails ,but it may not successfully arrived you there ,so you can give your E-mail address and then we will send you again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Hey lightake I haven't received any email about a discount coupon
> Thanks



We have sent emails ,but it may not successfully arrived you there ,so you can give your E-mail address and then we will send you again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*Leave your E-mail address here ,sent you email again
*Hi Cubers who have taken part in the survey activity ,yes ,we have promised to send you a 40% off coupon for Moyu Ao Long.But we have received some feedback that they did not get the E-mail,
First you can check your spam folder to see if it is there.
Then if there still can not find ,you can leave your E-mail address and we will sent you again
Hope to help you !
Best regards
*

*


----------



## bran (Jun 9, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

bran said:


> [email protected]


ok，we will sent you the email again ,please check.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 9, 2014)

I pm'ed you guys


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*Mini Mo Yu Ao Long 3x3x3 Speed Magic Cube 54.5m* http://goo.gl/1w9MLr


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*Red and pink ,which one do you prefer?*
Red http://goo.gl/gI4rai






Pink http://goo.gl/gI4rai


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*I have to admit that ,I like balls *http://goo.gl/0fXNfc


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2014)

*lightake Customer Support
*
Dear Valued customers,

In order to solve your problems sooner. pls kindly do as below instruction. Thanks for your cooperation.

Below are our customer support emails:

[email protected] pre-sale, after-sale problems

[email protected] pre-sale, after-sale problems

[email protected] wholesale / bulk orders only

[email protected] points change, cashback only

[email protected] dropshipping services only

(1) Pls kindly send the email to correct mail box. 

(2) Pls DO NOT copy your email to all mail box. For such cases, your mail will be in spam and won't be replied.

(3) Due to time difference, normally we will reply your mail within 24 hours (expect weekends and public holiday).

(4) For any order problem, pls kindly tell us your order. For defective or missed items, pls kindly send us pictures.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2014)

*Talking :the "King" among cubes! Share your own opinnion!
**Do you agree with me ?Below is what I thought.
**
*The best 2×2×2 cube:http://goo.gl/UxXkoO







The best 3×3×3 cube :http://goo.gl/9M60IO






The best 5×5×5 cube:http://goo.gl/8Rw2CV


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2014)

*Only belongs to cubers!! ** http://goo.gl/7hUJv8

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2014)

*Just two days left,take chance!!** http://goo.gl/QH7AI4

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 11, 2014)

*Signature on the T-shirt,which you want?*

Hi, is this a cool T-shirt?I just come up with an idea. If we can print a signature on the T-shirt, which cuber's signature do you want best ? 
Pleeeeeease give me your opinion. I will be grateful for that.:tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 11, 2014)

*New unboxing video for lightake!*


----------



## bran (Jun 11, 2014)

Whenever I place an order of more than 1 item, on the checkout it still shows it as 1 (for e.g. I ordered 3 aolongs but it only shows 1) does anyone else get this problem?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2014)

bran said:


> Whenever I place an order of more than 1 item, on the checkout it still shows it as 1 (for e.g. I ordered 3 aolongs but it only shows 1) does anyone else get this problem?



I have gave you PM,please check.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 12, 2014)

Happy children's day?! 

Hi Lightake! Why don't you just have a sit over here. 



Spoiler


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Happy children's day?!
> 
> Hi Lightake! Why don't you just have a sit over here.
> 
> ...



Haha, I know it's maybe a little bit late for Children's Day, but I just wanna pass the news about our 3*3 cube sale. =P


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2014)

*Concave type magic cube,who wants to get for free!!!http://goo.gl/ZlZICm

*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Concave type magic cube,who wants to get for free!!!http://goo.gl/ZlZICm
> 
> *


You mentioned that we could get it for free, but didn't provide any type of onformation for a giveaway or anything?


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I want it for free


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You mentioned that we could get it for free, but didn't provide any type of onformation for a giveaway or anything?


Yes,I am going to do this,but first I need to know all my friends' response,thank you so much!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 12, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Concave type magic cube,who wants to get for free!!!http://goo.gl/ZlZICm
> 
> *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1-WAf9v5Ws

You should just give that cube away for free. It's terrible.


----------



## schaek (Jun 12, 2014)

OrderID : Q140426420031 Order Date : 26-4-2014 4:54:08
This costed me $38, which, when I look at it, I should have spend somewhere else. 
The given tracking number is tellin the same since 10/05/2014. I even ordered a lingpo and aolong and those arrived just normally.
This is really taking too long. $38 and going to its 2 months.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 12, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> We have sent emails ,but it may not successfully arrived you there ,so you can give your E-mail address and then we will send you again.



I sent you an e-mail but I'm not sure you've received it.
c.dieckmann (at) gmx-topmail.de


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes said:


> I sent you an e-mail but I'm not sure you've received it.
> c.dieckmann (at) gmx-topmail.de


OK,i will give you the coupon code,sent you PM,Please check


----------



## xsolver (Jun 12, 2014)

Too bad the regular black version of the WeiLong isnt on discount, id buy it straight away.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 12, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Yes,I am going to do this,but first I need to know all my friends' response,thank you so much!



I'd want to try a concave cube. Especially for free.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 13, 2014)

schaek said:


> OrderID : Q140426420031 Order Date : 26-4-2014 4:54:08
> This costed me $38, which, when I look at it, I should have spend somewhere else.
> The given tracking number is tellin the same since 10/05/2014. I even ordered a lingpo and aolong and those arrived just normally.
> This is really taking too long. $38 and going to its 2 months.



So sorry about the inconvenience to you ,and I have checked the order for you again,and it has updated the status,you can check again.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 13, 2014)

*Wooden puzzles coming!!!http://goo.gl/s0pdK0

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 13, 2014)

*MOYU(*http://goo.gl/NQlPWi )*is exactlly a good manufacture,moyu 7×7×7,do you want to own one?

*


----------



## kcl (Jun 13, 2014)

pillowed..


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jun 13, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> pillowed..



T_T hoped that it was cubic


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 14, 2014)

*You can really guess it is Belt Buckle on the first sight!*!*yeah,you can?!!*!http://goo.gl/1OxZ0n


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 14, 2014)

*Sweety clothes!* *Full of love ,cou you feel?*

SHOW 1:http://goo.gl/mYefuo







SHOW 2:http://goo.gl/X9uK4l


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Jun 15, 2014)

order date was 17/04/2014 
today date 15/06/2014

Receipt #: 28604672JY1477117

Ordernumber #: Q140417235855

email id - [email protected]

you said you would refund if you are not able to post.. your customer service only made me wait more.. saying wait till 15 , its done.. you said you would refund or resend the parcel , But Nothing happened all were excuses like always...... because its been 2 months already waiting for a cube.. Don't take a Year to post a single cube. It would be Pathetic service..
I co-operated my every bit, now you please co - operate and be decent and refund the money.. Because i don't trust you even a bit now.. ask youe customer service to take the paypal id form me and refund..

Thanks and NO regards..


----------



## Stewy (Jun 15, 2014)

Order Date: 6/6/2014
Order Number: Q140606213238 
Transaction ID: 8BT1178745371730A 

it's been a bit more than a week since i ordered an aolong from you guys, still waiting on that shipment notice email....


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

Stewy said:


> Order Date: 6/6/2014
> Order Number: Q140606213238
> Transaction ID: 8BT1178745371730A
> 
> it's been a bit more than a week since i ordered an aolong from you guys, still waiting on that shipment notice email....



Hi my friend ,I checked the order for you ,and it has been shipped 9/6/2014.Can you check your email again to avoid that you ignored the email ,thank you so much.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> order date was 17/04/2014
> today date 15/06/2014
> 
> Receipt #: 28604672JY1477117
> ...



Hi my friend ,I can understand your feeling ,if it is for me ,I would be more angry than you ,so I will responsible for this .Now I promise to you that we will resend it right now!!And my customer service will contact to you ,please notice checking your email.This time I think they will not delay you,because I have told them to pay more attention to your matter .Again ,sorry for it again,and Best regards again.


----------



## Stewy (Jun 16, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi my friend ,I checked the order for you ,and it has been shipped 9/6/2014.Can you check your email again to avoid that you ignored the email ,thank you so much.



checked my spam folder and everything and still looks like i didn't get the email, but thank you for confirming that it has been shipped.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

Stewy said:


> checked my spam folder and everything and still looks like i didn't get the email, but thank you for confirming that it has been shipped.



So glad to help you ,and if you have any questions,feel free to ask.And at the same time ,if you like taking part in activities you can also come here ,we often hold some giveaway ,and you can get some cubes free ,such this aolong ,we just taken a survey and few cubers has won it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

*New Rubik's clock just arrived !http://goo.gl/zzMny0

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

[h=3]Brain Training Toy 12 Thick & Thin Wooden Sticks Kong Ming Lock http://goo.gl/A8QWhQ[/h]


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 16, 2014)

*Puzzle Brain Training Toy Space Ball Kong Ming Lock http://goo.gl/PsZthj

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2014)

*Transparent Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Speed Cube is available now !http://goo.gl/fLErtJ

*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Transparent Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Speed Cube is available now !http://goo.gl/fLErtJ
> 
> *


Wow! That transparent Aosu looks sweet!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *MOYU(*http://goo.gl/NQlPWi )*is exactlly a good manufacture,moyu 7×7×7,do you want to own one?
> 
> *



It really is pillowed. Damn..
At least it still can be used in comp. I guess that is good... 
3h1) "Pillowed" puzzles are not permitted. Exception: Pillowed 7x7x7 Cubes are permitted.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2014)

*Stacks Watch or Speed Stacks,which name do you use more?*http://goo.gl/ogu9a2


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2014)

*Thanks Cyoubx*:tu*Now you know Moyu Li Ying much more than us!!*http://goo.gl/wOv6vV


----------



## Dharmesh Shahu (Jun 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi my friend ,I can understand your feeling ,if it is for me ,I would be more angry than you ,so I will responsible for this .Now I promise to you that we will resend it right now!!And my customer service will contact to you ,please notice checking your email.This time I think they will not delay you,because I have told them to pay more attention to your matter .Again ,sorry for it again,and Best regards again.



All you customer service does is ask the same question again and again for me to pay 2 dollar for tracking number.. i told her i am not paying anything after waiting 2 months.. she is still asking the same question again.... Why dont you just refund the money... after waiting 2 months if i pay 2 dollars.. it would be more then stupid.. PLease Ask your customer service to refund... since they are not capable of sending the parcel and looking into the matter...
Thank YOu..


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2014)

*Moyu Ao Su 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher Speed Cube Collection Edition is **18% OFF** now !!http://goo.gl/fjJOxZ

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 17, 2014)

Dharmesh Shahu said:


> All you customer service does is ask the same question again and again for me to pay 2 dollar for tracking number.. i told her i am not paying anything after waiting 2 months.. she is still asking the same question again.... Why dont you just refund the money... after waiting 2 months if i pay 2 dollars.. it would be more then stupid.. PLease Ask your customer service to refund... since they are not capable of sending the parcel and looking into the matter...
> Thank YOu..



Thank you so much,ok,got your meaning now ,I will contact you then about the matter .


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2014)

*Click here to buy Shengshou 5×5×5,10% off now.http://goo.gl/i0jRf9


*



*

*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 18, 2014)

Will you be selling the MoYu 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 when they come out?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 18, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Will you be selling the MoYu 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 when they come out?


Yes,but may not from our website. Moyu 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 are so hot-talked among cubers.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 18, 2014)

How long does your shipping take I ordered the aolong on the 13th and it still hasn't come


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 18, 2014)

mns112 said:


> How long does your shipping take I ordered the aolong on the 13th and it still hasn't come



It takes a few weeks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 19, 2014)

*Just a surprise to all. Shengshou 6 layer magic cubes* http://goo.gl/Xi7Pva


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hey cubers, we're running another round of CRAZY SALE now ! http://goo.gl/4NtvyW
*
According to our last survey result:many friends hope us to run a 2nd round of Lightake CRAZY SALE, so we made it !Thanks again for all your highly supports to Lightake all the way !

This sale will ends on July 10th, 2014. Most of the cubes are at CRAZY PRICES. You can save up to 50%. Don't miss this chance again, if you have already missed our last round CRAZY SALE ! 

Pls help us to share this news to your cubing friends. Thanks in advance !


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*New 2×2×2*(http://goo.gl/mHYyIo）* 3×3×3*（http://goo.gl/4nVXLy ）*cubes!!*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*DaYan Zhanchi , colorful guys http://goo.gl/4gXL8b

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2014)

*Football shape magic cubes!**http://goo.gl/Xn4W86

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2014)

*Moyu Ao Fu 7×7×7 !!!*http://goo.gl/2Eemzd


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 24, 2014)

*AoFu Inner Strcture:*













*Unique L style,less popping out
*





*Outside circle:
*





*Corner and elge details:
*






*Large Inner Circle,faster and lighter.*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 25, 2014)

*Moyu AoSu 4x4 Fisher and HuiYuan 3x3 cube

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 27, 2014)

*Have you come across such situation?*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 27, 2014)

*Share parts of my DIY dinosaur puzzle collections with you guys*
Do you have these DIY puzzles ? How do you think about them ?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 27, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Have you come across such situation?*



All the time!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*15% off coupon for all cubes and puzzles!!
*
Please enter the contest to find 15% off coupon for all cubes and puzzles in Lightake

*Contest Winner Prizes:

Comment contest

*1st Place:$70 Gift Card to lightake.com
2st Place:$50 Gift Card to lightake.com*

Video contest:

*1st Place:$50 Gift Card to lightake.com
2st Place:$30 Gift Card to lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*How to modify a Rubik's cube into a Fisher cube?http://goo.gl/k8TPxr*
This is really inspirational by BrittLiv,share with you guys.:tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*Just answer me normal,usual,unusual or perfect?*


----------



## rj (Jul 1, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi! I didnt get my coupon code


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Hi! I didnt get my coupon code



It might be in your emails spam box.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 2, 2014)

Usual


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jul 2, 2014)

Perfect


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is my review of the MoYu AoLong. It's a great cube, but not without its flaws. Watch the video to get to the bottom of the WeiLong v3. Enjoy! 

[video=youtube_share;gt0x0DZUPsk]http://youtu.be/gt0x0DZUPsk[/video]


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Moyu Aolong is really great as you say ,and it is on promotion now!!

*Mini Aolong:http://goo.gl/v7VqnK
Big Aolong:http://goo.gl/qaKvKV


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Go to buy Moyu Aofu,buy one get one free gift*.http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Time to announce the Winners !!! *

*So today is the day! We are finally announcing the winners for our latest survey*:http://goo.gl/wgj1Ch

We'd like to say a big thanks to everyone for participating! It has been a great pleasure receiving your feedbacks !

*And now we'd like to congratulate the following 20 lucky winners:*

Fernando Gutierrez Velazquez 
Dharmesh Shahu
Daniel Prietl
Yerika Fernandez
Macarena Colqui
Daniel Cabrera
Fernando Rosas
SANDY PINOS
Olga Pusnaya
Nicolas Gutierrez
Diego Millan
matias
Ivan Godoy
Matias Ezequiel 
Argenis Reinaldo Garnica Serrano 
Ellie Austin
Krithik Vaidya
Victor Palacios
Cyrus Gearhart
Mauricio Dominguez

Congrats to these winners. We will *send the $15 Gift Card code through email *to you ! Also for the other participants, we will send you a 15% OFF coupon for all cubes and puzzles in Lightake through email. *If you don't receive the email, please check your spam mail. *

Again, a big thank you to all of you. Your feedbacks and supports mean a lot for us !:tu

There will be more contests in the future, and next time more prizes are guaranteed!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Dayan Dino Skewb has arrived!!*http://goo.gl/RQUWRN


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Dayan Dino skewb cube

*This 4-axis a new dayanis cube with dayan gem 5 mechanism and 4 arm core.
Like the Master Skewb, it has 2 cuts on 4 axis, but the cuts are not placed equidistantly with respect to the core. One cut of each pair cuts vertices, thus resembling Dino cuts and reducing the number of elements and making the puzzle much easier to solve.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 3, 2014)

Will you guys have another sale on the Moyu Aosu Fisher?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 4, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Will you guys have another sale on the Moyu Aosu Fisher?



Yes, we have aliexpress store now ,you can buy there ,you can get the tracking number even your order is below $15.
You can check here:http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746
Hope to help you.


----------



## hihfhyu74 (Jul 4, 2014)

I didn't get my 15% off coupon. My email is nikhil0jain @ g m a i l . c o m

Please reply...


----------



## Zyzz (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm posting this to just say I am unsatisfied with the service Lightake offers. I paid for an order and haven't gotten the shipment notification in a week so I emailed them and the customer service argued that I haven't paid yet. This lead me to make a claim on Paypal. Paypal then emailed Lightake to prove my payment and this whole process took about 2 weeks. Lightake were still convinced that I haven't paid yet so Paypal had to give me a refund. I was very frustrated and just made another order. Sorry, but this shows that Lightake has no consideration for customers who have done their best to prove that they've paid. Overall, the order has taken a month and a bit to end up on my doorstep. I'm sure this rarely happens, but every customer has the right to obtain an equal amount of satisfaction others do. Rant over. Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 4, 2014)

Zyzz said:


> I'm posting this to just say I am unsatisfied with the service Lightake offers. I paid for an order and haven't gotten the shipment notification in a week so I emailed them and the customer service argued that I haven't paid yet. This lead me to make a claim on Paypal. Paypal then emailed Lightake to prove my payment and this whole process took about 2 weeks. Lightake were still convinced that I haven't paid yet so Paypal had to give me a refund. I was very frustrated and just made another order. Sorry, but this shows that Lightake has no consideration for customers who have done their best to prove that they've paid. Overall, the order has taken a month and a bit to end up on my doorstep. I'm sure this rarely happens, but every customer has the right to obtain an equal amount of satisfaction others do. Rant over. Thanks.



Yes,I agree with you so much that every customer has the right to obtain an equal amount of satisfaction.If it is for me .I may more angry than you ,it takes my time and moneyat the same time.
And about the 2 week I think I must say sorry for you .So sorry about this bad experience we gave to you .But at the same time ,I should thanks for your post,and we have noticed that customer may happen to the payment matter ,so we will do better at this from today.I think our IT department should do something to make our website stable.And at the same time ,Customer center should pay more attention on their working efficiency .
Again so sorry about this.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 4, 2014)

*MoYu AoSu (Yileng) 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher - Review*

MoYu's 4x4x4 Crazy Fisher cube is here and it is Awesome!

View attachment 4238
View attachment 4239

I've had this cube for a couple weeks now and it has fast become one of my favourites. This puzzle is based on the MoYu AoSu 4x4x4 which, in my opinion, is the best 4x4x4 on the market. It feels solid and well made, the turning is a little scratchy at first yet still fast and smooth, and it cuts corners almost as well as a regular Ao Su 4x4x4. The stickers are high quality and custom fit to the cube. They are the usual MoYu colours and although I'm not a big fan of the orange, I think this colour scheme is just fine.

I haven't adjusted the tensions or lubed this puzzle, and I don't think it really needs it. I don't really speedsolve this puzzle (at least not yet anyway). I solve this one purely for the fun of it. If I do start speedsolving it I'll probably lubricate it with some Maru lube or some low viscosity shock oil like traxxas 10k. I don't think the core needs any lubrication.

I love the shape changing you get with this cube when scrambling it. Fisher cubes are always fun to scramble, but this cube takes it to another level. It is positively intimidating when scrambled and it presents some interesting challenges when solving. The white/yellow centers are like a normal 4x4x4, but the remaining centers are each made up of 4 angled pieces, 2 of each adjacent colour. Similarly, when pairing up your white/yellow edges you have to pair them up with their appropriate adjacent colours. Then, with your 4x4x4 parity cases, you have to make sure you use algorithms that do not disturb the centers. This isn't a problem on a regular 4x4x4 cube, because the center pieces for each face are interchangeable, you don't notice if they get swapped around. However, with this puzzle, you have to preserve the centers because of their shape and colour pairing.

Overall I have to give this cube a solid 10/10. It's a well made, high quality puzzle, and it's a ton of fun to solve. It's a great addition to any cubers collection, especially if you like shape changing puzzles.

If you took part in the recent survey you can use your %15 off coupon and get this cube for $29.75 here at Lightake.com. I haven't found a better price anywhere else.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2014)

*Buy one to get one free gift! Click here to buy: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2014)

*New concave cubes:**GuoMeng*(http://goo.gl/UunWJo) *QiYi*(http://goo.gl/IRHiaw)


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2014)

*Five Days Left ,Just Take Chance！*http://goo.gl/khTkBz


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2014)

*14-side rainbow magic cube and neocubes.

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 8, 2014)

*Hui Yuan 3×3 Amazing Performance * http://goo.gl/5eQgdV


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*New arrival Mo Fang Ge 4×4×4 *:tuhttp://goo.gl/AnZ61m


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*New Style Fang Shi Shuang Ren* http://goo.gl/7Ns1lS


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*2014 World Cup Souvenir Gift— Suarez Bottle Opener* http://goo.gl/EDiC2e


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2014)

lol


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*New Moyu Crazy Fisher Cube 3×3 Will be Available Soon,The Purple Version Only has 20 limited pieces available!


*


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 10, 2014)

I wish they had a normal 3x3 fisher cube :\


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*Moyu Crazy Fisher purple Version,ONLY 20 for you. *http://goo.gl/KNdAHK


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2014)

*Cyclone Boys has new cube ! http://goo.gl/ZDQEfK*
It adopts the same mechanism of the old Cyclone Boys 3x3x3. Just change the color scheme and the package. This cube will be available soon !


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 10, 2014)

*YJ Square King Fisher - Cheap and Fun!*









I recently got this fisher cube from LighTake.com and it's great. Especially considering you can get it for under $4.00!

Out of the box it’s a little clicky and scratchy. It’s fast, but not too fast and it is fairly smooth and controllable. This, for me, makes it perfect right out of the box. I feel no need to adjust the tensions or lube this puzzle. It takes some getting used to, but I can use some of my regular 3×3 finger tricks with this cube. Though this is really more of a fun cube for me. I really like the way fisher cubes change shape, and this one is just plain fun to solve.

LighTake.com has this cube in white, primary, and luminous colour options. So I opted for the white one, and I really like it.

If you’re looking for a fun and affordable new cube, you should check out the YJ Square King Fisher. It’s super cheap, and super fun!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 15, 2014)

*Best Cube Ever!! And it is 15% off Now ,Take chance only 5 days for you!!!
Buy Here:http://goo.gl/65V8sI

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 16, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> I recently got this fisher cube from LighTake.com and it's great. Especially considering you can get it for under $4.00!
> 
> Out of the box it’s a little clicky and scratchy. It’s fast, but not too fast and it is fairly smooth and controllable. This, for me, makes it perfect right out of the box. I feel no need to adjust the tensions or lube this puzzle. It takes some getting used to, but I can use some of my regular 3×3 finger tricks with this cube. Though this is really more of a fun cube for me. I really like the way fisher cubes change shape, and this one is just plain fun to solve.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your support so much!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2014)

*Gear Cube ,Always Gives You Surprise!!! Searching here :http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2014)

*Just Click And Comment ,Win a Gift. Aolong Enhanced Version: http://goo.gl/W0D8rp

*Do you know that Aolong has released the enhanced version?
Why ? Just tell you the reason : After Felik's 5.33 DNF with the 1st version of Ao Long, Moyu made some improvements with the old version.Now you know ,this enhanced version I think it will more fast than 5.33.
Moyu has stopped producing Moyu Ao Long 1st version. Currently we only left at most 40 pieces of the old version Ao Long. 

This time I will choose three lucky cubers randomly to get the old aolong http://goo.gl/8TS2S5,you can get it for collection.
And you just need to give your comment under this thread and click anyone link in the thread only.I will choose from these active cubers ,take chace to get the collection.:tu

I will choose tomorrow anytime.


----------



## Stewy (Jul 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Just Click And Comment ,Win a Gift.
> 
> *Do you know that Aolong has released the sencond
> This time I will choose three cubers randomly to get the new aolong.



comment here?

edit: this is my entry, of course


----------



## KarlCubing (Jul 17, 2014)

Do we just comment here? If so, this is my entry  Hihi


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Just Click And Comment ,Win a Gift.
> 
> *Do you know that Aolong has released the sencond
> This time I will choose three cubers randomly to get the new aolong.



I would love to be one of the 3 lucky winners.

Regards,
Bryan


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry about the edition ,Now it is OK now ,you can tell me your impression of aolong here


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 17, 2014)

wut? Are you giving away the MoYu AoLong 1st version or the MoYu AoLong 2nd version?


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 17, 2014)

Comment here! Wheeee


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my entry.

I need an AoLong. All I have is a Weilong v1


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my entry. Weeeee. I will win it


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 17, 2014)

entry


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 17, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Just Click And Comment ,Win a Gift. Aolong Enhanced Version:
> *



This is my entry.

I love the AoLong! I'm not very fast yet so the corner twists haven't really been a problem for me. It would be great to have second one to keep at my office at work 

Either way, I'll be ordering the new version when you get them so I can compare.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 17, 2014)

Entry. Hoping for the cube <3


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's my entry 
if im supossed to post here
well others are posting and so will i


----------



## Amress (Jul 17, 2014)

this is my entry


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 17, 2014)

The Aolong is a great cube!

This is my entry.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my entry, I'm interested in seeing how one of the best cubes on the market can be improved


----------



## adamaap (Jul 17, 2014)

This my entry for the aolong, i'd love to get it


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 17, 2014)

Sadly I already have both on order. I wonder if a new 3x3 will come out before either arrives


----------



## Maxh (Jul 17, 2014)

This is my entry. I' d like to have this cube because I have no go Speedcube. I also want to buy the old one. Do you think that is it in stock in 2 weeks


----------



## piyushp761 (Jul 18, 2014)

Entry


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 18, 2014)

*Three Lucky Cubers for the Small Game http://goo.gl/33mn5n
*
SolveThatCube 
earth2dan 
TheNextFeliks

*Good luck to these friends,I will send you the old aolong* http://goo.gl/33mn5n. *Hope you can PM me with your address like this:*

First name: 
Last name: 
Street address: 
City: 
Province: 
Zip code: 
Country: 
Telephone number:
Email:

*And other participants,thanks for your support so much ,we will hold more small games in the further.So please kindly waiting.*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 18, 2014)

*Just don't look down upon the small football!! http://goo.gl/NZrFAM

*


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 18, 2014)

My entry is here.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2014)

*Qiyi Concave needs a little lube* http://goo.gl/LCnf7B


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 22, 2014)

*Dayan Dino skewb* :tuhttp://goo.gl/6zyQ9M


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2014)

*Crystal Rhinestones Tiles Magic Cube* http://goo.gl/ctsqa6
I think it will be your collection futher!!:tu


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 24, 2014)

*New Style Megaminx Magic Cubes ,So Cool Style!! http://goo.gl/xUqjxH

*


----------



## Raviorez (Jul 24, 2014)

If you have to comment here, this is my entry


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 24, 2014)

Raviorez said:


> If you have to comment here, this is my entry



Is'nt the contest closed


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 25, 2014)

*(PreSale) Cool Men’s Magic Cube T-shirt with TheMaoiSha Autograph and Lightake T-shirt Tag Special Customized for YouTube Fans and Speedcubers http://goo.gl/oom1Da

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 25, 2014)

*Magic Cube T-shirt with TheMaoiSha Autograph,MaoiSha Likes it so much

*


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Who exactly is maoisha


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Who exactly is maoisha



A Brazillian guy who's an affiliate of Lightake I guess


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello Lightake.com. Thought of posting this here!
Aolong review out tomorrow!
[video=youtube_share;-pqaYIRSnlI]http://youtu.be/-pqaYIRSnlI?list=UU4DatpXVnsGuorTLp-0JhXQ[/video]


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 25, 2014)

Uhm, my package hasnt been received yet and its been 15 days :/ put of the threee orders i had, this took the longest, eid something go wrong?


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 25, 2014)

It can take a while. I've been waiting more than 2 months for a package at this point. It'll show up eventually.


----------



## NMCuber (Jul 26, 2014)

Still Going?

My entry, I guess...


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Uhm, my package hasnt been received yet and its been 15 days :/ put of the threee orders i had, this took the longest, eid something go wrong?



Hi friend ,can you give me the order number,I will check for you then.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi friend ,can you give me the order number,I will check for you then.



Can you check about mine? I've been waiting for 2 months and 4 days at this point.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Can you check about mine? I've been waiting for 2 months and 4 days at this point.



OK,give me your order number ,I will check right now,and it is about 2 months ,so sorry about the trouble bring to you .I think we will resend you .


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> OK,give me your order number ,I will check right now,and it is about 2 months ,so sorry about the trouble bring to you .I think we will resend you .



Should I PM you the order number?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2014)

NMCuber said:


> Still Going?
> 
> My entry, I guess...



This activity is over ,and I hope you can pay more attention here always there comes surprise for you


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Should I PM you the order number?



OK


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi friend ,can you give me the order number,I will check for you then.



Nevermind, the tracker says its in my country already. Thanks! A little slower than normal but i guess i'll receive it tomorrow.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 29, 2014)

*Shengshou Skewb Magic cubes On Sale Now* http://goo.gl/wHh96M


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 29, 2014)

*100% of Buyers Enjoyed This Product:tu So Good ShengShou http://goo.gl/zQj8QP

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 29, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Nevermind, the tracker says its in my country already. Thanks! A little slower than normal but i guess i'll receive it tomorrow.



OK,when you still not get it ,please let me know


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2014)

Have the giveaway AoLongs been sent yet?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2014)

*YJ LingPo 6-color Transparent is availiable Now http://goo.gl/1d2F1K

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 30, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Have the giveaway AoLongs been sent yet?


Yes , I have sent , can't you get my PM with the tracking number ,OK ,I will send you again!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 30, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Yes , I have sent , can't you get my PM with the tracking number ,OK ,I will send you again!



Ok I got it this time. Thanks!


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 31, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/theodore.thayib.5/posts/1515911828641575

Hoping to get chosen for the lucky winner contest!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/theodore.thayib.5/posts/1515911828641575
> 
> Hoping to get chosen for the lucky winner contest!




Sorry about this ,I can not find the page ,can you tell me which contest is ?


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 1, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/theodore.thayib.5/posts/1516513395248085
there is the public post..

This one:

LighTake Latest Contests:

New Contest!!! 

Are you on vacation now? Feel bored?

Enter our new contest here: https://www.facebook.com/CubersPetLo...37723822954200
After you have entered, plz don't forget to share this post http://goo.gl/0ljC53to some popular cube&puzzle Facebook Groups to pass this news to more cubers.

On Aug 2nd,2014,I will randomly select 5 lucky winners among all the participants who have shared this post to some cube&puzzle Facebook Groups.

Each winner will be entitled to get a free Moyu or Dayan cube!(You can choose the Moyu or Dayan cube that you love.The cube value should be no more than $20!)

Enjoying cubing and have fun !Good Luck!

Pls Comment this post with the link of your shared post!!! I will select winners through the comments randomly!


----------



## appleb (Aug 3, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> Feel bored?
> 
> Enter our new contest here: https://www.facebook.com/CubersPetLo...37723822954200



This link is incorrect with the dots.


----------



## tpt8899 (Aug 3, 2014)

I just copied and pasted from the first page


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2014)

*Do you know the News? Moyu Skewb is coming
*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 4, 2014)

YES!!! Will you be doing a giveaway?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 4, 2014)

*There is no need to wait Moyu, you deserve it Shengshou skewb http://goo.gl/uD0aPgOn our website Now!! Take Chance!!!

*


----------



## Maxh (Aug 4, 2014)

When will the moyu skewb available?


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 4, 2014)

Did the Magic Cubes in Lightake facebook page become disabled?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2014)

Maxh said:


> When will the moyu skewb available?



It will be available in 7 days.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Did the Magic Cubes in Lightake facebook page become disabled?



Let me check it .


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2014)

tpt8899 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/theodore.thayib.5/posts/1516513395248085
> there is the public post..
> 
> This one:
> ...




When I click the link you gave to me ,it is the Photo Contest with pet,and the content is different from you copied .


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2014)

*Moyu Skewb is Preselling Now!*!http://goo.gl/nJS8lu


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 6, 2014)

*Moyu Skewb *http://goo.gl/9g0g7h *15% off ,No words to Say ,Catch the fish.Go,Go,GO!*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 7, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Three Lucky Cubers for the Small Game http://goo.gl/33mn5n
> *
> SolveThatCube
> earth2dan
> ...



Don't know if you meant to send me the AoLong *v2* but I'm fine with it.






Sorry for the crap audio quality


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Don't know if you meant to send me the AoLong *v2* but I'm fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am very happy with this ,and hope the other two winners will get the cubes very quickly


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2014)

*Early Bird Catches the Worm,Moyu Skewb http://goo.gl/k41x7iBlack Version Now Can Preorder

*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 7, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> I am very happy with this ,and hope the other two winners will get the cubes very quickly



The tracking says it should be here pretty soon.

Edit: Now it says today. I should have first impressions up by tomorrow.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay got it:


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 8, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> I am very happy with this ,and hope the other two winners will get the cubes very quickly



I'm glad the other two winners got theirs. I'm still waiting for mine  Tracking says it arrived in my city last Friday, but it hasn't been delivered yet, which is a little unusual. If I don't get it tomorrow I'll call and open a ticket with my local post office. 

SolveThatCube got a V2! Lucky!

I'll post a comment and maybe a video when my AoLong arrives.

Thanks LighTake!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay got it:



Great


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> I'm glad the other two winners got theirs. I'm still waiting for mine  Tracking says it arrived in my city last Friday, but it hasn't been delivered yet, which is a little unusual. If I don't get it tomorrow I'll call and open a ticket with my local post office.
> 
> SolveThatCube got a V2! Lucky!
> 
> ...



Hope you can get the old aolong ,I should say this cube is the only one now ,at least in my store.


----------



## mns112 (Aug 10, 2014)

I still havent got my aolong


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2014)

mns112 said:


> I still havent got my aolong



Hi friend ,please give me your order number for me to check,thanks in advance


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 11, 2014)

*Shengshou Skewb http://goo.gl/usC1yU is Really Better Than LanLan *


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 12, 2014)

*LighTake AoLong Giveaway*



Lightake.com said:


> *Three Lucky Cubers for the Small Game http://goo.gl/33mn5n
> *
> SolveThatCube
> earth2dan
> ...



I got my AoLong today! I'm not sure if this was a mistake, but I got a V2 

Thanks again LighTake.com!


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

I just ordered a shengshou skewb from lighttake. BTW I live in korea. How much days will it take to receive my order?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 13, 2014)

has anyone ever experience this kind of free shipping before, to Australia ?
So i ordered 2 aosu, 1 mini aolong and 1 fangshi v2 from lightake on the 11th of July and then 7 days of processing time
i dont know what the shipping system is like but here it is..

17.9.14 colleting the products
22.9.15 company starts shipping from ShangHai, China

after 22 days ...

12.8.14 arrived at GuangZhou, China

so i guess its gonna take another month in order for my products to arrive eh?


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 13, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> has anyone ever experience this kind of free shipping before, to Australia ?
> So i ordered 2 aosu, 1 mini aolong and 1 fangshi v2 from lightake on the 11th of July and then 7 days of processing time
> i dont know what the shipping system is like but here it is..
> 
> ...



That happened to me with Maru Lube. I've been waiting more than 2 and a half months for it, but it's still trapped on the other side of the US. I think this has more to do with China Post than Lightake.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi friend,thanks for your order. Normally it takes 2~4 weeks to Korea after shipment. 
Could you pls give us your order number? We'll check for you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I just ordered a shengshou skewb from lighttake. BTW I live in korea. How much days will it take to receive my order?


Hi friend,thanks for your order. Normally it takes 2~4 weeks to Korea after shipment. 
Could you pls give us your order number? We'll check for you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> has anyone ever experience this kind of free shipping before, to Australia ?
> So i ordered 2 aosu, 1 mini aolong and 1 fangshi v2 from lightake on the 11th of July and then 7 days of processing time
> i dont know what the shipping system is like but here it is..
> 
> ...



Hi friend, Pls don't worry, your order is on the way to you.

Normally it takes 2~4 weeks to arrive Australia after shipment. Pls kindly wait for a few days more.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hi friend,thanks for your order. Normally it takes 2~4 weeks to Korea after shipment.
> Could you pls give us your order number? We'll check for you.


Should I PM you or just post here?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 14, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> That happened to me with Maru Lube. I've been waiting more than 2 and a half months for it, but it's still trapped on the other side of the US. I think this has more to do with China Post than Lightake.



i bought maru lube from wallbuys as well, exactly the same thing happened. only got it after 2 months which is so bs. From now on i wouldnt buy any liquids from china since they kept on saying the china custom restriction and stuff. I recetly bought lube from cubicle and it was so damn fast (not freee shipping tho)




Lightake.com said:


> Hi friend, Pls don't worry, your order is on the way to you.
> 
> Normally it takes 2~4 weeks to arrive Australia after shipment. Pls kindly wait for a few days more.



to be honest, i dont think that is helpful at all.
You guys have been telling me that every single time. of course i know its on the way but how can you explain this ?
it was shipped our from shanghai to guangzhou .. after 23 days .. it shipped back to shanghai again ?
if you say it will arrive around 2-4 weeks, then why is it still in china? suppose to be in other country now eh
7 to 20 days is not 2-4 weeks, its only 3 weeks.
i bought an aolong a month ago from aliexpress, and that only took them 18 days to ship.

2014-08-13 10:32, 上海国际, 进口总包互封封发, 澳大利亚, AU
2014-08-13 09:22, 上海国际, 进口总包互封开拆, 澳大利亚, AU
2014-08-12 13:08, 广州国际, 进口总包互封封发, 澳大利亚, AU
2014-08-12 09:50, 广州国际, 进口总包直封开拆, 澳大利亚, Arrival at outward office of exchange, AU
2014-07-22 13:17, 上海国际, 出口总包直封封发, 澳大利亚, Departure from outward office of exchange, AU
2014-07-22 04:04, 上海国际, 出口总包互封开拆, 澳大利亚, Opening, AU
2014-07-19 10:36, 广商国际小包, 收寄局收寄, 澳大利亚, Collection, AU


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 14, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> i bought maru lube from wallbuys as well, exactly the same thing happened. only got it after 2 months which is so bs. From now on i wouldnt buy any liquids from china since they kept on saying the china custom restriction and stuff. I recetly bought lube from cubicle and it was so damn fast (not freee shipping tho)



Two months still beats me by about two thirds of a month, and mine's still sitting in Los Angeles (2700 miles away), as it has been for the past month and a half. This order has not left me with a good impression of lightake (or rather, china post?).


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 14, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Two months still beats me by about two thirds of a month, and mine's still sitting in Los Angeles (2700 miles away), as it has been for the past month and a half. This order has not left me with a good impression of lightake (or rather, china post?).



yea yours is worse. it was a godo experience haha, never gonna go with wallbuys anymore. oh well, its free shipping.. but 2 months + is just too much.


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 14, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> yea yours is worse. it was a godo experience haha, never gonna go with wallbuys anymore. oh well, its free shipping.. but 2 months + is just too much.



Given that if it takes more than another 2 weeks, I won't even be at home (college!) when it finally arrives, this was likely my last purchase from a store not based in the US.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 14, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Given that if it takes more than another 2 weeks, I won't even be at home (college!) when it finally arrives, this was likely my last purchase from a store not based in the US.



thats terrible
dude, ask for compensation !


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Should I PM you or just post here?



Yes ,PM me with your order number , I can check for you right now , I think you will get the item soon ,and the cubes is so hot selling these days


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> thats terrible
> dude, ask for compensation !



Hi friend , about your order I PM you just now ,waiting for your reply.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2014)

I've either ordered or won cubes from Lightake at least 10+ times and they've always arrived in Melbourne in less than two weeks with free airmail. (less than 10 business days)


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Given that if it takes more than another 2 weeks, I won't even be at home (college!) when it finally arrives, this was likely my last purchase from a store not based in the US.



So sorry about the last bad experience ,I can understand your feeling ,everything is out of plan ,that will make me so crazy as well .
But on the other hand ,I should beg your understanding ,as you can see ,we didn't sell the lube now ,we will try our best to cut everything that will make our customer unsatisified .
As the lube ,we china did have problem on it ,and we are trying our best to open more fast and safe ways to ship ,and I think we will do better in shipment ,and thanks for all of our customers .


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I've either ordered or won cubes from Lightake at least 10+ times and they've always arrived in Melbourne in less than two weeks with free airmail. (less than 10 business days)



Wow ,thanks for your support so much ,you took part in our activities means you do a lot contributions to us ,Thank you so much again .I think I should send more giveaway for our old and dear customers.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

*Crazy Selling Time For MOYU http://goo.gl/oTm1eW,The Best Manufacturer of Magic Cubes.*


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I've either ordered or won cubes from Lightake at least 10+ times and they've always arrived in Melbourne in less than two weeks with free airmail. (less than 10 business days)



what ?!
less than 2 week? i guess you're one of the very lucky guy eh :/
I chose Airmail (Free Shipping 7-20 Working Days)


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 14, 2014)

*New Coming Products ,Metal Brain Teaser IQ Puzzle* http://goo.gl/3Q1L5d


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 14, 2014)

You guys still have that contest you havent announced the winners of yet.
The rules were to share the contest of the pets solving cube contest. The prize for 5 lucky winners was Any MOYU or DAYAN cube worth $20 or less


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 14, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> So sorry about the last bad experience ,I can understand your feeling ,everything is out of plan ,that will make me so crazy as well .
> But on the other hand ,I should beg your understanding ,as you can see ,we didn't sell the lube now ,we will try our best to cut everything that will make our customer unsatisified .
> As the lube ,we china did have problem on it ,and we are trying our best to open more fast and safe ways to ship ,and I think we will do better in shipment ,and thanks for all of our customers .



Is there anything you can do to help?

I recognize that the fault does not lie solely with lightake, but having to wait more than 2 and a half months to receive a package has made me more than a little bit annoyed.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2014)

*Lightake Monthly Clearance and Sale* http://goo.gl/fY1Xm


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 17, 2014)

8/12/2014 10:10:01 PM	Quotation Created	Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
8/12/2014 10:38:51 PM	Instant Order Received	Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
8/12/2014 10:40:00 PM	Collecting Products Now	Processing.

Why does it take so much time to collect products?

EDIT: Still waiting......


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> 8/12/2014 10:10:01 PM	Quotation Created	Order has been received. Order not paid for yet. Please contact customer.
> 8/12/2014 10:38:51 PM	Instant Order Received	Order has been received. Order appears to be paid. Please check transaction records before shipment.
> 8/12/2014 10:40:00 PM	Collecting Products Now	Processing.
> 
> ...



Give me your order number ,I can check which item is collecting now?


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 18, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Give me your order number ,I can check which item is collecting now?


I sent you the order number, did you get it?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2014)

*Wow ,Cool T-shirt for cubers who have pets http://goo.gl/70gaul
*


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 18, 2014)

*12-pack Yongjun 2×2 Cubes ,Get Discounts From Large Quantity* http://goo.gl/prgNpc


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 21, 2014)

*Moyu Aolong Enhanced Version ,You Can Get the Pink & Transparent Color http://goo.gl/9G6kKg
*


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 22, 2014)

*5 Testers Wanted for Moyu Skewb or Shengshou Skewb or aolong Pink Color.
*
This round of activity is very easy to take pat in .

Fisrt ,you should comment here with the reason of which one you want .This means you have join here.

Then,post a thread of the cubes you have bought from Lightake ,if you can post the link of the exact product ,that will be better ,
But the thread should use the topic like this : “I like lightake cubes and other words you want to say".And the picture you can use yourself or from our website all ok.

At last ,I will see the number of your threads comment and the effect ,and I will choose the 5 winners to get the cube they want .

I will announce the results by this end of the month 31th Aug.

*PS: Some new comers should take care of the thread ,because we should obey the rules of the speedsolving .*

*Now,your time ,take chance.*


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope to be the tester for the Moyu Skewb (Black) because I hope one day I'll be able to solve it and then participate in the competition 

Cubes I've bought: (It hasn't arrive yet, still on the way)

x1 (Mini Moyu AoLong - Black54.5mm) http://lightake.com/p/Mini-Mo-Yu-Ao-Long-3x3x3-Speed-Magic-Cube-54-5mm_m1328.html
x1 (FangShi ShuangRen II - Black 57mm) http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-ShuangRen-II-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-57mm_m1132.html
x2 (Moyu AoSu - Black 62mm) http://lightake.com/p/YJ-YJ8212-Moyu-Ao-Su-4x4x4-Speed-Cube-Puzzle-62mm_m1168.html


----------



## AlexCube (Aug 22, 2014)

I would love to test that Aolong! I think your shop is very well organized and you deliver very high quality products! Every cube is very cheap but still awesome  I don't have Aolong myself and I have heard awesome things about it! I ordered this product from you and It's now my main!: http://lightake.com/p/Funs-Shi-Shuang-2x2x2-Magic-Cube-48mm_M1154.html


----------



## Raviorez (Aug 22, 2014)

I would love to test the shengshou cube! Your shop is awesome!! I ordered several times from you (together with friends) and I really love the customer service!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 22, 2014)

I want to test the Moyu Skewb. I like lightake cubes and other words you want to say. I want to test it cause I have tested the Moyu Weilong v2 and the Cyclone boys 57mm cube in the past from Lightake and I need to get a new skewb to replace my old one. Also I have 1,104 subs on my YouTube channel currently https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoHSPKg-qwAxAJe7-CzIp2A


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2014)

I want to test the Shengshou Skewb (white). I want to test the Shengshou Skewb because the new mechanism looks very interesting and different from the LanLan and MoYu skewbs. I am also a world-class Skewb solver and currently hold the Skewb Single World Record with Jonatan Klosko.

Puzzles I've bought from Lightake in the past include:
ShengEn F II 3x3x3 (white)
Shengshou Aurora 3x3x3 (white)
YJ SuLong 3x3x3 (white)
Shengshou V3 4x4x4 (black)
MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3 (white and black)


----------



## Das Cubing (Aug 23, 2014)

I would like to test the AoLong, because I have both other cubes. My old AoLong V1 broke and I don' have enough money for a new one, be it V1 or V2.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 23, 2014)

View attachment 4387




I would like to try the Moyu Skewb because I just sold my Lanlan. Lightake is an amazing store, ai have ordered many of my cubes from there which include my 
Moyu Weilong V2
Cyclone Boys Feihong
Cyclone Boys 57 mm
Cyclone Boys 2x2
Shengshou Pyraminx
Moyu Evil Eye II (Moyan)
Moyu Aosu Yileng


----------



## ninja cuber (Aug 23, 2014)

I would like to test the moyu skewb because I am a decent skewb solver and have a 6.94 official average for skewb, I think lightake is a great store with great prices and products, some cubes I have ordered from lightake include;
Moyu Suling 3x3
Moyu Aosu 4x4
Fangshi Shuangren 3x3


----------



## Roldash (Aug 23, 2014)

I would love to test the moyu skewb as I love skewb and have only been practising that for the past few months and I have always wanted a good skewb. I currently average 6 seconds but I haven't been to a competition for months so my official average is only 10.33 but I can post a video if required


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 23, 2014)

I would love to test skewb also. I average around 5.5? However, I have never been to a competition. I have ordered over 15 cubes from lightake.


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Aug 23, 2014)

I would like to test the MoYu Skewb [Black] and/or the ShengShou Skewb [Black]. Both the mechanisms look great, and if I got both, I would love to make a comparison video between MoYu/SS/LanLan Skewbs. I've tested out puzzles for Lightake before, one of the main being the MoYu AoFu 7x7. 
Unboxing [MoYu AoFu] - http://youtu.be/vdh_pfaTiSQ
Review [MoYu AoFu] - http://youtu.be/n4DafEvbfUI 
Channel - TejasvaTheStark

I've also promoted Lightake and Aliexpress in my YouTube Channel and my blog. 
Channel - http://www.youtube.com/TejasvaTheStark
Blog Post - http://justcubing.blogspot.in/2014/07/moyu-7x7-aofu-pictures-mechanism-and.html

It'll be a pleasure to work with you once more! 
-TejasvaTheStark


----------



## Datprocuber (Aug 24, 2014)

If anyone wants to see a video on the new MoYu Skewb, please check out my Youtube channel, called GamesandPuzzles. Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2014)

*Why Shengshou Skewb is Better than Others ?*http://goo.gl/t2LAHc


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2014)

*This Might Be The Right Language For You All*


----------



## CriticalCubing (Aug 25, 2014)

I would love to be a tester for the Shengshou Skewb(black) or Moyu Skewb(black). If I get both of them for testing, I would love to make comparison video and reviews. I love buying from Lightake.com because of many reasons. First is the sales. I buy a lot from the sales. The customer service, though it takes time but in the end problem gets resolved and also the points system  I would like to become a tester is to test the cube and have a review of it on my channel and also as I am a lightake affiliate, earn some commission by referring them back to lightake thus promoting Ligtake.com 
I buy from Lightake all the time
Cubes and other stuff I bought!
1x Moyu Aolong
1x YJ Chilong
1x YJ Yulong
1x Fangshi Shuangren v2
1x Moyu Weilong
1x Moyu Liying
1x 3x3 Oracle Stickers
1x Cube box
1x Credit Card Knife
1x Moyu Weisu
1x Shengshou Mirror Blocks
1x Dayan Springs Set
1x Fangshi Core
1x Dayan Core
1x Lube Oil 20 ml
1x Cube stand
1x Cube Bag
1x Sticker goo remover sprinkler etc etc etc
Check my youtube, I have some of the unboxings 
The only cube I didnt buy from Lightake are the Moyu Aosu and Moyu Lingpo and others are all from Lightake.com. Your store is awesome and I love the sales and mostly buy a bunch at sales 
Hope I get selected


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 28, 2014)

*Maybe All Cubers are Happy Enough!!*
Now Moyu Company Finally Released The Moyu 5×5 ,My Best Whishes With Getting it ASAP


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 28, 2014)

*We have Shengshou 2×2 New Structure http://goo.gl/cTXxip

*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2014)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## piyushp761 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would love to test the MoYu Skewb or the ShengShou Skewb for Lightake. Have tested for lightake in the past. And I will be sure to make a comparison of the skewb I get with other ones on my youtube channel. 650+ Subscribers with extremely high qualty videos. I have bought several cubes from lightake which include-
Moyu Weilong V2
Cyclone Boys 57mm
MoYu DianMa
YJ Cat Cube
YJ Sulong
YJ Chilong
My youtube channel with over 650 Subscribers. 
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm interested in testing the Moyu Skewb. I have tested and reviewed in the past for Lightake, and skewb is my specialty event. I am ranked 12th in the world currently. I can compare it with a modded shengshou along with a seaport review. 

I have bought 

Moyu Weilong v1
Moyu weilong v2
YJ Yulong
YJ Chilong
Moyu Aosu
Moyu WeiSu 
Lanlan skewb 

http://www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune

Thanks!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 30, 2014)

I would like to test the MoYu AoLong and/or the Shengshou Skewb.

I love Lightake cubes, as they have the best prices EVER, and I always receive my orders in the estimated shipment time. I want to test the MoYu AoLong (pink) so I can compare it with the Version 1 and the Version 2 that I have. I want to test the Shengshou Skewb so I can compare it with the LanLan and MoYu Skewbs. I would do these comparisons on my YouTube channel, DGCubes, which has over 200 subscribers. I would post reviews with Lightake.com in the title, and my reviews are very well-made and to the point.

I have previously ordered the following cubes from Lightake:
MoYu WeiLong V1
MoYu AoLong V1
MoYu AoLong V2
LanLan 2x2 Dodecahedron
YJ Fisher Cube (hasn't arrived yet)
MoYu Skewb (hasn't arrived yet)

View attachment 4442

My cat loves Lightake cubes too! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 31, 2014)

SS Skewb Unboxing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 1, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *5 Testers Wanted for Moyu Skewb or Shengshou Skewb or aolong Pink Color.
> *
> This round of activity is very easy to take pat in .
> 
> ...




Who got picked?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2014)

*8 Testers For Moyu Skewb or Shengshou Skewb

*Although you all did not post your own thread like the contest rule says ,but Still thanks for all participants.And good news ,I added the winner from 5 to 8 member,because all your work is so excellent .
So congratulations to you!*

4 testers for moyu skewb:
*Michael Womack 
Bryan Chia 
DoctorPepper 
CriticalCubing 

*4 testers for shengshou skewb:*
piyushp761 
DGCubes 
Raviorez 
Ranzha V. Emodrach 

*Hope you can PM me with your address like the below and the color of the cube you want .
*
First name: ×××
Last name: ×××
Street address: ×××
City: ××× 
Province: ×××
Zip code: ×××
Country: ×××
Telephone number: ×××


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 2, 2014)

*Pre-order the Moyu Aochaung 5*5 ,It Will Come* *Here*http://goo.gl/F5kPpw *,Waiting 

*


----------



## AlexCube (Sep 2, 2014)

What about the testers for Moyu Aolong? You said that there would be giveaway for it also!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *8 Testers For Moyu Skewb or Shengshou Skewb
> 
> *Although you all did not post your own thread like the contest rule says ,but Still thanks for all participants.And good news ,I added the winner from 5 to 8 member,because all your work is so excellent .
> So congratulations to you!*
> ...



Thanks for picking me and I've sent the PM info.


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad that I got picked! Sent the PM. Thanks again for the opportunity!


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried to PM. I got a message saying your inbox is full.
I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Raviorez (Sep 2, 2014)

Have the same problem like ranzha :/


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh I just got the prizes from wining the Pet photo contest.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Sep 2, 2014)

Just sent the message! Well 2 just to be sure


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I tried to PM. I got a message saying your inbox is full.
> I'll try again tomorrow.



ok ,I just clered.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Just sent the message! Well 2 just to be sure



Got it


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2014)

Raviorez said:


> Have the same problem like ranzha :/



So please try again


----------



## AlexCube (Sep 3, 2014)

What about the winners for the Aolong?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 3, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> What about the winners for the Aolong?



I have added winners to 8 members ,and then check what they want ,so come to the result ,actually almost nobody post their own thread for some reason .
So I hope you can take part in our next round activity and hope you can win


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 3, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> I have added winners to 8 members ,and then check what they want ,so come to the result ,actually almost nobody post their own thread for some reason .
> So I hope you can take part in our next round activity and hope you can win



Here


> I've removed your thread about Lightake since if we allow people to post those, it will become very spammy. As a result, threads like that are not allowed.
> 
> -Patrick


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 3, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> I have added winners to 8 members ,and then check what they want ,so come to the result ,actually almost nobody post their own thread for some reason .
> So I hope you can take part in our next round activity and hope you can win



READ THE FORUM RULES!!!!!!


----------



## Raviorez (Sep 3, 2014)

Sent PM


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 3, 2014)

I sent the PM. Did you get it? Thanks again!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2014)

My review video on the Moyu Crazy YiLeng


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 9, 2014)

My video review on the ShengShou Skewb.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 9, 2014)

My order finally arrived a few days ago, only took about 3.5 months to get to the East Coast USA! Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 12, 2014)

*Big Clearance & Sale http://goo.gl/kTXnff
*
Now we are doing a big clearance sale now ,and through hundreds of the products ,I choose the cubes for all my cubers ,it is really the lowest price I think .
and some cube is less than 10 ,so once you see the news ,cross your fingers to make order ,or you will miss the chance 

*MF8 6-Color Magic Intelligence Test Dino Cube - Black http://goo.gl/nk6WOD*






*5x5x5 Maru Spring Magic Cube Black http://goo.gl/36g12g*





*7 SS Magic Cube Black http://goo.gl/sTMwZL*






*QJ Smooth and Slick Octahedral Magic Cube Black http://goo.gl/GKhTos*







*3x3x3 SE Magic Intelligence Test Cube Black http://goo.gl/91squC*


----------



## mickael (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep! Any chance to have a good surprise in my ordered package?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2014)

*Moyu Aochuang 5*5 10% off Nowhttp://goo.gl/j5Iy7B ,and the unboxing Video*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqVIQnqpjxw



Thank you so much ,next time you leave the link to your fans ,that will do help to them


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 19, 2014)

Third Round of Biggest Selling of Lightake Cubes http://e.lightake.com/2014/0918-crazy-sale/default.html

This time we choose the five famous brands to sell and about 120 cubes for all my customers .
PLZ: This Post is so important for you to win aolong or moyu skewb ,waiting the surprise!!
Share to your friends!! Share Happiness!!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 19, 2014)

What do you mean by this ?



Lightake.com said:


> PLZ: This Post is so important for you to win aolong or moyu skewb ,waiting the surprise!!
> Share to your friends!! Share Happiness!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for picking me to test the Moyu Skewb and here is m unboxing video of it.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey, Lightake! Here's my unboxing of the Shengshou Skewb I tested! Thanks again! I took the ball bearings out and I love it!  The review will be out within a week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhBYKIDa7yA

Also, I would like to know where my other order is. Should I PM you the tracking number, because I ordered it around a month ago, and it's never taken this long. Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 20, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> Hey, Lightake! Here's my unboxing of the Shengshou Skewb I tested! Thanks again! I took the ball bearings out and I love it!  The review will be out within a week.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhBYKIDa7yA
> 
> Also, I would like to know where my other order is. Should I PM you the tracking number, because I ordered it around a month ago, and it's never taken this long. Thanks!



ok ,PM and check for you


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 20, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> What do you mean by this ?



Yes, we will do contest a few days later


----------



## Raviorez (Sep 20, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> Hey, Lightake! Here's my unboxing of the Shengshou Skewb I tested! Thanks again! I took the ball bearings out and I love it!  The review will be out within a week.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhBYKIDa7yA
> 
> Also, I would like to know where my other order is. Should I PM you the tracking number, because I ordered it around a month ago, and it's never taken this long. Thanks!



Mine hasn't arrived yet


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 20, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Third Round of Biggest Selling of Lightake Cubes http://e.lightake.com/2014/0918-crazy-sale/default.html
> 
> This time we choose the five famous brands to sell and about 120 cubes for all my customers .
> PLZ: This Post is so important for you to win aolong or moyu skewb ,waiting the surprise!!
> ...



I will enter the contest


----------



## Randomno (Sep 20, 2014)

A £6 AoLong? Nice.


----------



## heavenlystar (Sep 21, 2014)

I ordered a Mini Weilong on the 18th of August and it still hasn't arrived. 
How long does it usually take for lightake to have their package arrive to Canada?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 22, 2014)

Raviorez said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet



I PM you with the tracking number ,you can check yourself ,but I think it will come soon ,he might be the first one to get the last contest ,so lucky


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 22, 2014)

heavenlystar said:


> I ordered a Mini Weilong on the 18th of August and it still hasn't arrived.
> How long does it usually take for lightake to have their package arrive to Canada?



Can you PM me with your order number ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 22, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I will enter the contest



Waiting !


----------



## Raviorez (Sep 22, 2014)

How can I enter the new contest?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 22, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Waiting !


How to enter then? I thought we just had to reply here.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 23, 2014)

heavenlystar said:


> I ordered a Mini Weilong on the 18th of August and it still hasn't arrived.
> How long does it usually take for lightake to have their package arrive to Canada?


I'm in Canada as well. My Lightake orders usually take 3-4 weeks. I've had a couple show up in only 2 weeks, and a couple take 6 weeks. I had one that was held up in Chinese customs for over a month because I had ordered lube. 

All I can say is; be patient, it'll get there


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, are you selling the MoYu AoLingDong? A lot of my friends have been talking about it and they said that you were sending them pictures. May I see some?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 23, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> I'm in Canada as well. My Lightake orders usually take 3-4 weeks. I've had a couple show up in only 2 weeks, and a couple take 6 weeks. I had one that was held up in Chinese customs for over a month because I had ordered lube.
> 
> All I can say is; be patient, it'll get there



Thank you so much


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 23, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Hello, are you selling the MoYu AoLingDong? A lot of my friends have been talking about it and they said that you were sending them pictures. May I see some?



What is an aolingding


----------



## Bryan Chia (Sep 23, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> What is an aolingding



Im not sure about this aolingdong or ding but here is the video from Womack .. The name is actually so terrible 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z617Gmd6SWA


----------



## biscuit (Sep 23, 2014)

Is this how you enter? Cool! (I could not tell if you asked for the cube you want... if so Aolong


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 24, 2014)

*20 winners for Like & Share & Win Contest ! http://goo.gl/JRtjaZ
*
Winners are entitled to get 1 Moyu Ao Long V2 http://goo.gl/IH8m6c or Moyu Skewb http://goo.gl/QZjrR1 (it's your choice !)

*How to enter ?
*
*Step1:* Like our Page and become a Fan first: https://www.facebook.com/MagicCubesInLightake
*Step 2:* Share the top post on our page with one special cube you want with its discounts. (You can see the picture I attached)
Three Ways Below For You :
on your own wall
on the official page you managed
on any cube & puzzle related Facebook groups, such as:https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lightakecubes/

(Pls don't forget to PM us the link of your shared post ! We will select the winners according to the link you sent to us !)

*Done ! It's EASY !
*
* 20 winners will be selected on the basis of Maximum number of 'like' clicks by others on the shared post.
* Each winner is entitled to get 1Moyu Aolong or Moyu Skewb (We will notify you through Facebook message if you win, then pls tell us which prize you prefer)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 24, 2014)

Why facebook contest....
Whhhhhyyyyyyyy


----------



## Raviorez (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't have facebook so I can't enter the contest


----------



## SolveThatCube (Sep 24, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Why facebook contest....
> Whhhhhyyyyyyyy





Raviorez said:


> I don't have facebook so I can't enter the contest



Same with me


----------



## Chirag T (Sep 24, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *20 winners for Like & Share & Win Contest ! http://goo.gl/JRtjaZ
> *
> Winners are entitled to get 1 Moyu Ao Long V2 http://goo.gl/IH8m6c or Moyu Skewb http://goo.gl/QZjrR1 (it's your choice !)
> 
> ...




I have got 20 likes on my profile shared post ....My name is Chirag Tekwani. I liked ur page and shared post

Herr is my profile link..https://m.facebook.com/chirag.tekwani.3?fref=nf&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 24, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> when does the contest end ?


15th October 2014!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for letting me test the Moyu Skewb.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 25, 2014)

Ordered an AoLong, a 1x3x3, a 2x2x3, a 2x3x3, a mini 3x3, and a Fisher Cube. Can't wait for them to arrive...


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 25, 2014)

*MoYu AoLong Comparisson - V1 vs V2*

Hey all,

I won an AoLong V2 in the last Lightake AoLong giveaway and here's my comparison to the V1. 






You can also check out my website for the written comparison http://www.earth2dan.com/?p=293


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Ordered an AoLong, a 1x3x3, a 2x2x3, a 2x3x3, a mini 3x3, and a Fisher Cube. Can't wait for them to arrive...



Yes ,it will come soon ,and if you have problems ,you can ask here


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Why facebook contest....
> Whhhhhyyyyyyyy




Don't worry , we will do giveaway here ,so you can pay little attention here ,always surprise to cubers


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*MoYu upcoming new cubes*

MoYu Pyraminx,MoYu AoShi 6x6 and MoYu 13x13 scheduled releasing time: Oct, 2014. 

MoYu Megaminx scheduled releasing time: Nov, 2014.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*Moyu Skewb and the Shengshou Skewb*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I won an AoLong V2 in the last Lightake AoLong giveaway and here's my comparison to the V1.
> 
> ...



Wow ,good ,thank you so much


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks for letting me test the Moyu Skewb.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsyuumENiiA&feature=youtu.be



Like the Logo so much


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*How About The New YJ Diamand Cube ? We Crystal Cube http://goo.gl/0DcDsL

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2014)

*Cool Model of Magnetic Balls http://goo.gl/tzZbpi*


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 29, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Don't worry , we will do giveaway here ,so you can pay little attention here ,always surprise to cubers



Yay!!!!


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is the Unboxing! Thanks again for sending me this!


----------



## DoctorPepper (Oct 3, 2014)

View attachment 4569
View attachment 4569

i Just got the MOYU SKEWB!

I posted a review and an ad on the Philippine Cubing Page  i linked lightake Cubes to it. Hopefully they buy from lightake! Thanks for the skewb!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 4, 2014)

Ahhh. Nice going guys. Seems mine is yet to come 
Waiting patiently. Fingers crossed


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 5, 2014)

Here's my review of the Shengshou Skewb! It is so great; thank you so much for letting me test it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgVKqQnUsZ0


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2014)

*We Will Do Giveaway of YJ GuanLong Here Soon*


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2014)

piyushp761 said:


> Here is the Unboxing! Thanks again for sending me this!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_dzKhlwOt0




Thanks for your work so much


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Ahhh. Nice going guys. Seems mine is yet to come
> Waiting patiently. Fingers crossed




Good


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 7, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *We Will Do Giveaway of YJ GuanLong Here Soon*



im keen ! who doesnt want a $2 cube for free lol :3


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2014)

*Come Here to Get GuanLong* http://goo.gl/x0Mtek


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you guys think that the performance of the guanlong will be good????


----------



## mns112 (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe the plastic might be cheap cuz its 2 bucks


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Do you guys think that the performance of the guanlong will be good????



As moyu boss said it is for cubes who can solve out 20 seconds ,it performs better ,but for master ,they should go the weilong and other cubes


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Maybe the plastic might be cheap cuz its 2 bucks



Why not get one to try ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 8, 2014)

*Fangshi Mini Shuang Ren 3x3x3 54.6mm Magic Cube Black Face on White Core* http://goo.gl/jrslkn


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 9, 2014)

*Inner Structure of Moyu Pyraminx
*


----------



## mickael (Oct 9, 2014)

Just ordered some new cubes... Hope to have a nice surprise!


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2014)

*Pre-order the Moyu Pyraminx Magic Cube Here: *http://goo.gl/d37fEo
*
*




*
*




*
*



*


*


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello Lightake. Here is my Moyu Skewb unboxing




Very good skewb. Very fast and good corner cutting

Will have the review out in some days 
Thanks for letting me test this!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 15, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Hello Lightake. Here is my Moyu Skewb unboxing
> Very good skewb. Very fast and good corner cutting
> Will have the review out in some days
> Thanks for letting me test this!



lol yours got bubbles.
mine doesnt have any bubbles but one of the corner sticker on the blue side was folded and that hurts -_- .. had to super glued it


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 15, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> lol yours got bubbles.
> mine doesnt have any bubbles but one of the corner sticker on the blue side was folded and that hurts -_- .. had to super glued it



I think bubbles is better than to super glue it. isnt it


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 16, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I think bubbles is better than to super glue it. isnt it



yea man, superglueing the sticker is a terrible idea.. but I'm not really into skewb so I wont be restickering haha


----------



## Maxh (Oct 23, 2014)

I can't find the moyu 5x5 and 7x7


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 23, 2014)

Maxh said:


> I can't find the moyu 5x5 and 7x7



Cubes larger than 4x4 are listed on our Aliexpress Store. Here's the link: http://goo.gl/yPVQ7t

Hope this helps!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Cubes larger than 4x4 are listed on our Aliexpress Store. Here's the link: http://goo.gl/yPVQ7t
> 
> Hope this helps!



:/ Was wondering why you had everything but big cubes.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> :/ Was wondering why you had everything but big cubes.



It's because there's a conflict between selling cubes that are 4x4+ and also having a PayPal option. You can blame that on V-Cubes. That's why stores like TheCubicle and Champions Cube Store have big cubes but no PayPal. It's a shame it has to be like this :|


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> It's because there's a conflict between selling cubes that are 4x4+ and also having a PayPal option. You can blame that on V-Cubes. That's why stores like TheCubicle and Champions Cube Store have big cubes but no PayPal. It's a shame it has to be like this :|


Oh, I was wondering why that was. That sucks.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 24, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> It's because there's a conflict between selling cubes that are 4x4+ and also having a PayPal option. You can blame that on V-Cubes. That's why stores like TheCubicle and Champions Cube Store have big cubes but no PayPal. It's a shame it has to be like this :|



Huh? Why 5x5 though? They never invented or patented that.


----------



## martinss (Oct 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Huh? Why 5x5 though? They never invented or patented that.





Lightake.com said:


> It's because there's a conflict between selling cubes that are 4x4+ and also having a PayPal option. You can blame that on V-Cubes. That's why stores like TheCubicle and Champions Cube Store have big cubes but no PayPal. It's a shame it has to be like this :|



Umh, and fasttech is selling 5x5x5 cubes and has a paypal option... (http://www.fasttech.com/category/2115/speed-cubes-timers-and-accessories/MTc4PTV4NXg1/p/0)


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 24, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Huh? Why 5x5 though? They never invented or patented that.



V-Cubes made the V-Cube 5 and patented the design and claim that other 5x5s are knockoffs. There was a huge controversy over this and I believe CrazyBadcuber has a video explaining it all. 



martinss said:


> Umh, and fasttech is selling 5x5x5 cubes and has a paypal option... (http://www.fasttech.com/category/2115/speed-cubes-timers-and-accessories/MTc4PTV4NXg1/p/0)



Hm, that's unusual. Technically you *can* sell large cubes through PayPal, except if V-Cubes finds out they claim that you're selling a copyrighted puzzle without permission. They file a report to PayPal and PayPal says you have to remove that item or they don't allow you to use PayPal. So maybe V-Cubes hasn't complained about Fasttech to PayPal or something. That's weird, it's the first cube store I've seen doing that.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 24, 2014)

martinss said:


> Umh, and fasttech is selling 5x5x5 cubes and has a paypal option... (http://www.fasttech.com/category/2115/speed-cubes-timers-and-accessories/MTc4PTV4NXg1/p/0)



Shhhh Verdes probably stalks this site...



Lightake.com said:


> V-Cubes made the V-Cube 5 and patented the design and claim that other 5x5s are knockoffs. There was a huge controversy over this and I believe CrazyBadcuber has a video explaining it all.



Hmmm weird I'm gonna go look that CBC video up, thanks.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 26, 2014)

Sad to see that lightake takes all the beating from v-cube. Even ebay has paypal and has the moyu 5x5 in stock. Ebay isn't the most unknown webstore. Didnt you post the big shengshou cubes like the 7x7 with just the SS 7x7 instead of listing the full name? Or is that policy now also useless?


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 26, 2014)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Sad to see that lightake takes all the beating from v-cube. Even ebay has paypal and has the moyu 5x5 in stock. Ebay isn't the most unknown webstore. Didnt you post the big shengshou cubes like the 7x7 with just the SS 7x7 instead of listing the full name? Or is that policy now also useless?


Ebay hosts people's shops rather than being a shop themselves afaik.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys check out Lightake's first cube bundle! http://goo.gl/m1GRYz 

This bundle come with a MoYu Skewb, MoYu Pyraminx, MoYu AoLong V2, YJ GuanLong and a ShengShou Skewb! If you're thinking of buying these new cubes then make sure to check this bundle out because it gives you an epic discount  It's available in black or white. We'll be getting some more bundles soon with different brands and puzzles for you


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey guys check out Lightake's first cube bundle! http://goo.gl/m1GRYz
> 
> This bundle come with a MoYu Skewb, MoYu Pyraminx, MoYu AoLong V2, YJ GuanLong and a ShengShou Skewb! If you're thinking of buying these new cubes then make sure to check this bundle out because it gives you an epic discount  It's available in black or white. We'll be getting some more bundles soon with different brands and puzzles for you


Why 2 skewbs?


----------



## VeryKewlName (Nov 2, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Why 2 skewbs?


 You can never have too much skioob


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 6, 2014)

Lightake asked me to make this http://redd.it/2lfmy3 it's about giving 5 Moyu Pyraminxs away.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 6, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Lightake asked me to make this http://redd.it/2lfmy3 it's about giving 5 Moyu Pyraminxs away.



Cool. I entered. Hope I get selected


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey Guys! Check out Lightake's new cube bundles! 

Dayan: http://goo.gl/IqvFDE
MF8: http://goo.gl/h7xDLg
MoYu: http://goo.gl/tWCbii
MoYu 2: http://goo.gl/Cm5Rfr
Cyclone Boys: http://goo.gl/Ng8Rb9

These are perfect a perfect gift for the upcoming holiday season. Make sure it's on your wishlist! Btw, do you guys want to see more bundles with discounted prices like these? Let us know!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 8, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey Guys! Check out Lightake's new cube bundles!



lightake, please check your Inbox


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys, check out our special 11-11 sale! http://goo.gl/GvSW45

Lots of great new speedcubes at super cheap prices. Perfect for the upcoming holiday season!  
Happy shopping!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 11, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey guys, check out our special 11-11 sale! http://goo.gl/GvSW45
> 
> Lots of great new speedcubes at super cheap prices. Perfect for the upcoming holiday season!
> Happy shopping!



Yay cos it's my birthday next week.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2014)

"Do you know what the time is?" - Cuber
"Yeah, it's CONTEST TIME!!!" - Lightake

Hey everyone welcome to another one of Lightake's giveaways!
Today we're going to be picking 10 lucky winners who will get a FREE Cube!!

To win, all you have to do is leave a post with your name and email and one thing that you like about Lightake. Giveaway ends in 1 week (Nov 26th 2014). Winners are picked randomly using random.org. 

Now you may be wondering: "What is the prize?"
Well, to answer that question, you have to do a little scavenger hunt! 

This is how it works: 

There are 6 urls below that take you to 6 different cubes at Lightake. In brackets beside those urls are which character is the letter in the url that takes you to the prize you will win. For example, in this url: http://goo.gl/bZUDyF (9), you click on the link that takes you to a cube at Lightake, then you count 9 characters (space counts as character) in the title of that cube, and the 9th character is the spot that fills in the hidden url. So the url would look like this now: goo.gl/C_ _ _ _ _ because the 9th character in the title of the cube that I gave you the link of is C. Go down the list of the 6 urls and complete this scavenger hunt to find the hidden link! Once you get it, put it in the address bar at the top of your browser and now you can see what the prize is! 

Here are the 6 links that you will use to find the hidden url: 

1. http://goo.gl/fc6GQ3 (9)
2. http://goo.gl/MCU5u1 (23)
3. http://goo.gl/0KGslw (10)
4. http://goo.gl/ylm8G6 (5)
5. http://goo.gl/oXdHHk (3)
6. http://goo.gl/ZzmiJs (12)

If you giveaway the link or the prize it ruins the fun of doing the scavenger hunt. So please don't spoil it for others! You will be disqualified. Other than that, feel free to brag all you want that you figured out the hidden link (just dont giveaway any hints)! 

If you need help, PM me and I'll try my best to help you out! Good luck everyone!!

PS. Letters of the hidden url are case sensitive and a space in the title of the cube counts as a character as well.

NOTE: You do not actually have to find the hidden link to enter the contest, that is just for you to find out what the prize is because I won't tell you


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 19, 2014)

You've got 5 blanks in "goog.gl/C__ _ _ _" but 6 urls, just checking to make sure that it's supposed to be 6?
EDIT just kidding there's an _ in the highlighted bit I didn't see
EDIT2: you've got the url as goog.gl/[stuff], it should goo.gl/[stuff] I believe


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 19, 2014)

Do we have to leave our names and email or can we just pm you? Not that I don't want to do it but I don't wanna just put my email or identity on blast...lol


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyhow I guess I'll enter
Landon Chu
[email protected]
One thing I love about Lightake is the great prices (and free shipping)


----------



## tomg (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi I'm Tom G, my email is [email protected] and my favourite part about lightake is the super duper cheap prices!  keep it up!


----------



## natezach728 (Nov 19, 2014)

This could be the wrong place to enter but whatever 

Nathan Soria
[email protected]
One thing I love is the insanely low prices and how you have all of the latest cubes!


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> You've got 5 blanks in "goog.gl/C__ _ _ _" but 6 urls, just checking to make sure that it's supposed to be 6?
> EDIT just kidding there's an _ in the highlighted bit I didn't see
> EDIT2: you've got the url as goog.gl/[stuff], it should goo.gl/[stuff] I believe



Thanks, fixed now.



TraciAG said:


> Do we have to leave our names and email or can we just pm you? Not that I don't want to do it but I don't wanna just put my email or identity on blast...lol



Yeah you can PM me, that's fine.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 19, 2014)

Got it ! 

Bryan Chia
Email: [email protected]
I love how lightake is the only website that always have giveaways plus the price there is considered one of the cheapest cube store as well !


----------



## SolveThatCube (Nov 19, 2014)

Ben Adcock
[email protected]
I like the good customer support, great prices and free shipping!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 19, 2014)

CriticalCubing
Email: [email protected] (Real Email. Just scrambled so no one can hack.)
I always buy from Lightake because first of all their prizes are great and cheap. They have regular discounts which drop the prizes more. I can buy more cubes on less budget. Secondly, I love their customer service. Their live customer service was very helpful and when I send them emails, I get reply with 24 hours.Thirdly, I dont have to pay for shipping as shipping is free so another plus for Lightake.Lastly, they have all the latest cube and I can pre-order them which is really helpful. 
Thank You for the giveaway


----------



## Maxh (Nov 19, 2014)

Max Hahnbück
[email protected]
The cubes are cheap and it's free shipping. They have many diffrent cubes and you can pre-order some of them.


----------



## mns112 (Nov 19, 2014)

Megh Deshmukh
email [email protected]
I like lightake because of their competitive prices (and free shipping always helps )


----------



## ClovisKoo (Nov 19, 2014)

Clovis Koo
[email protected]
I like Lightake because of the cheap prices and huge amounts of cubes to choose from.


----------



## asierrayk (Nov 19, 2014)

Asier Cardoso
[email protected]
what I like about lightake is the great prices and free shipping


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah, I e-mailed you guys the wrong address  I replied with the right one, but I don't know if you can change it! </3

How are you announcing winners?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 19, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Ah, I e-mailed you guys the wrong address  I replied with the right one, but I don't know if you can change it! </3
> 
> How are you announcing winners?



Winners will be announced here the day after the contest is over. Btw, yes I changed your entry with the one with the right email.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 19, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Winners will be announced here the day after the contest is over. Btw, yes I changed your entry with the one with the right email.



thank you!


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 19, 2014)

Got It!  
Kole Hedrick
Email: [email protected]
I love how lightake gives away cubes, and has cheap prices! Also the shipping prices are cheap as well!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Nov 20, 2014)

Tarandeep Mittal
Email: [email protected]
I love how Lightake has cheap prices, free shipping, and does giveaways like this!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool! I'll PM my info.

I buy almost all my cubes from LighTake. I love the huge selection, great prices, regular sales, free shipping, good customer service, and of course the FREE giveaways on this speedsolving.com thread


----------



## Berd (Nov 21, 2014)

Bertie Longden
[email protected] 

I love the fact that your pro timers are so cheap! Gj!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 21, 2014)

Chris Morris
[email protected]
I love how Lightake connects with the community, and I also love the *extremely* cheap prices they have 

Also I've found a slight error on your site:


----------



## Randomno (Nov 21, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Also I've found a slight error on your site:
> 
> http://gyazo.com/e64325349ed51a1601a55cbdf6aa7c4e.png



Nah I'm pretty sure we're part of Andorra.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2014)

For the contest:

Michael Womack
email: [email protected]
I love how lightake has a lot of good contests. I also like the wide verity of uncommon puzzles that most cube stores don't sell.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 25, 2014)

Only one more day to enter the contest and so the scavenger hunt! Make sure you enter before the contest ends! Good luck!


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 25, 2014)

vincent Hartanto Utomo
email: [email protected]
Lightake has really low prices, and yet it still offers discount from time to time.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 25, 2014)

Antonie Paterakis
[email protected]


----------



## KevinG (Nov 25, 2014)

Kevin Gerhardt 

[email protected]

I love the free shipping and the low costs


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mitchell Lane

[email protected]

I love the low prices, and how much you are reaching out to the english speaking community.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Nov 25, 2014)

Alaik Bhatia

[email protected]

I love the low prices,free shipping and puzzles at lightake


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 26, 2014)

Reinier Schippers
[email protected]
Lightake has really low prices, and yet it still offers discount from time to time. Great amount of products too!


----------



## Raviorez (Nov 26, 2014)

Maarten Decaestecker
[email protected]
Great customer service and fantastic giveaways


----------



## h2f (Nov 26, 2014)

Grzegorz Pacewicz
[email protected]

Lightake has great amount of products in low prices.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 26, 2014)

The results should be out by now, shouldn't it?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the guy running the lighttake account lives in China, so he's probably in a different time zone that you or I (US?)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 26, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy running the lighttake account lives in China, so he's probably in a different time zone that you or I (US?)



Well according to google
China Date and Time
11:59 PM
Wednesday, November 26, 2014 (GMT+8)
Time in China


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 26, 2014)

Well then he's probably sleeping anyway haha


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 26, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Well then he's probably sleeping anyway haha



Hahaha!!


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 26, 2014)

Connor DeLuca
[email protected]

I love your affordable prices for cubes and shipping.


----------



## imacubedude (Nov 26, 2014)

Theo Thayib
[email protected]
Low prices and free shipping!


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 27, 2014)

Why is there still no response about the winners? Are the winners being emailed that they won?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 27, 2014)

I ordered an item off lightake and 13 days later. I still haven't recovered revived a shipment notice. Normally this takes a about two days. Could you tell me why that might be?


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 27, 2014)

Are the winners going to be emailed that they won? Cause if so that would be smart to say that, so we can check our emails.


----------



## Muncher (Nov 27, 2014)

email [email protected] I'm Cristian Foley and i like lightake because of the huge cube selection!


----------



## Myachii (Nov 27, 2014)

2180161 said:


> Are the winners going to be emailed that they won? Cause if so that would be smart to say that, so we can check our emails.



Be patient, I'm sure they will post the winners when they can.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi everyone thanks for waiting so patiently for the results! First of all, here is the link to the prize in case you didn't complete the scavenger hunt: http://goo.gl/BPTpYv

Congratulations to all the winners and if you completed the scavenger hunt, props to you!

Winners by username: 

1. Please Dont Ask 
2. CriticalCubing 
3. Maxh 
4. h2f 
5. KevinG 
6. Michael Womack
7. tomg
8. mns112 
9. SpeedCuber71 
10. natezach728

To claim your prize please send me a personal message with this information:

Full Name:
Street Address:
City:
Province:
Zip code:
Country:
Telephone number:
E-mail: 
Colour of cube: 

Thanks to everyone who participated, look forward to more contests! And again, here's the scavenger hunt hidden link in case you were wondering: http://goo.gl/BPTpYv


----------



## h2f (Nov 28, 2014)

I cant PM to You. Your box is full.


----------



## origamieder (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey! here is my email: [email protected]


----------



## KevinG (Nov 28, 2014)

h2f said:


> I cant PM to You. Your box is full.


Same here


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 28, 2014)

h2f said:


> I cant PM to You. Your box is full.



Thanks for telling me. It should work now.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 28, 2014)

On Facebook LighTake has advertised 25% off entire order for Black Friday, but I'm not seeing how to apply this discount at Lightake.com? I couldn't find any discount codes in your ads, and it's not showing up in my shopping cart.

How does this Black Friday discount work?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 28, 2014)

earth2dan said:


> On Facebook LighTake has advertised 25% off entire order for Black Friday, but I'm not seeing how to apply this discount at Lightake.com? I couldn't find any discount codes in your ads, and it's not showing up in my shopping cart.
> 
> How does this Black Friday discount work?



Sorry I'm not sure about that. You should ask the sales department of Lightake by emailing them. I just run this thread for Lightake on this forum, I don't know about the discount code.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Sorry I'm not sure about that. You should ask the sales department of Lightake by emailing them. I just run this thread for Lightake on this forum, I don't know about the discount code.



PM-ed you


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 28, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Sorry I'm not sure about that. You should ask the sales department of Lightake by emailing them. I just run this thread for Lightake on this forum, I don't know about the discount code.



Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for picking me


----------



## Myachii (Nov 28, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks for picking me


Thanks Random.org 
Congrats to all the winners


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for picking me Lightake 
And, congrats to all the winners!

EDITM'ed you


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2014)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> Alaik Bhatia
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I love the low prices,free shipping and puzzles at lightake




Please PM me with your address ,congratulations to you ,you won the cube .,Be QUICK !!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Megh Deshmukh
> email [email protected]
> I like lightake because of their competitive prices (and free shipping always helps )




Please PM me with your address ,congratulations to you ,you won the cube .,Be QUICK !!!


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 2, 2014)

Now I have arranged the 8 winners cube,except for mns112 and SpeedCuber71 ,So please give me your address .

And this contest is so great ,and I hope the 10 winners can do some reviews for us to share the cubes to your friends as well 

1. Please Dont Ask 
2. CriticalCubing 
3. Maxh 
4. h2f 
5. KevinG 
6. Michael Womack
7. tomg
8. mns112 
9. SpeedCuber71 
10. natezach728

Thank you so much ,when we approach more customers ,we will do more contests or giveaway later on .

Now again Thanks for your support so much.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 4, 2014)

Have you already sent the cubes yet if so I would like the tracking number.


----------



## martin68 (Dec 7, 2014)

*LOST ITEM. PLUS YOU DONT REPLY MY MAILS!!!!*

Order number : Q140922226053
Hello its been over 9 weeks and i have not received my item. i always received all my items bought from you in 5-6 weeks. I want a resend. i cant wait for something which is probably lost.
ALREADY TRIED TO CONTACT YOU IN ALL POSSIBLE WAYS...YOU STOPPED REPLYING AFTER TELLING ME TO WAIT 2 MORE WEEKS( they asked 4 weeks in total).


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 9, 2014)

Any update on when the contest prizes will be shipped if so I would like the tracking number for mine.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 10, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Any update on when the contest prizes will be shipped if so I would like the tracking number for mine.



PM you


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> PM you



thanks


----------



## mns112 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like my tracking number too


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah I go my prize


----------



## mns112 (Dec 16, 2014)

I still havent got my prize or tracking number. Please send me those ASAP


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Yeah I go my prize
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdpWMkdZCk



Thank you so much ,I will share your video on our page .


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Thank you so much ,I will share your video on our page .



Cool thanks


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 19, 2014)

*Moyu Mini Aosu Flash Salehttp://goo.gl/rEZBMe


Will Promote A Week ,Now 6 Days Left


*


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 19, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> *Moyu Mini Aosu Flash Salehttp://goo.gl/rEZBMe
> 
> 
> Will Promote A Week ,Now 6 Days Left
> ...



    !


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 20, 2014)

They could have re-branded an aolong or a weilong, why yulong???


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 20, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> They could have re-branded an aolong or a weilong, why yulong???



You mean Sulong but I don't know why they picked that cube.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey everyone, welcome to another one of Lightake contests! 

So How many winners will you choose? - Cubers 
Ten to Twenty ,A small Secret Here. - lightake 

To enter, make a post at Reddit telling us about an experience you've had from Lightake. It could also be some feedback for us or some things you like about us. Posts will be picked randomly and that winner will get a Lightake gift card!

Post Demand :
1、The comments of your post should over 5 
2、You should refer to lightake :some picture of lightake Logo,some words you gain a lightake link all ok 

How about the Lightake Gift card ,There five choices for the winners : 

A http://goo.gl/8SEhei
B http://goo.gl/fnNytC
C http://goo.gl/TUC0r7
D http://goo.gl/siGe7a
E http://goo.gl/OwGE9P

The Sercret of the lightake giftcard will annonce while we annonce the winners .

Time: 24 th Dec 2014 - 14 th Jan 2015 

Check ：PM me with the link of your post


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2014)

I want to win.


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's my review : 




8.63 avg5 and 9.18 avg12


----------



## KevinG (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 27, 2014)

KevinG said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet.



Same here.
But it should arrive soon


----------



## Eva (Dec 27, 2014)

Lightake.com said:


> Hey everyone, welcome to another one of Lightake contests!
> 
> So How many winners will you choose? - Cubers
> Ten to Twenty ,A small Secret Here. - lightake
> ...



In wich reddit?
The cubers one,or is there one I don't know about.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 27, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Same here.
> But it should arrive soon



Same here. Mine hasnt even arrived inside my country. Still in transit


----------



## Maxh (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine one too.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7bZ2pudHFk&list=UUyQ-vxe6OeYHWw7NyZ0ywrA 
Yay. Mine arrived
(sorry didn't edit)
Edit- Anyone know to embed


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine arrived.
Thank You Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 12, 2015)

*New Cubes Are Coming 

Clyclone Boys jisuzhiyun http://goo.gl/tw5opC

*




*


Clyclone Boys G4 http://goo.gl/cp971x

*



*


*


----------



## JediJupiter (Jan 12, 2015)

That 4x4 looks pretty good


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, generally I've ordered from Lightake several times in the past and it's always arrived in less than 2 weeks. This order has been more than 3 weeks since I ordered, I never got shipping confirmation. 

What date did Q141220165182 get sent?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 13, 2015)

My order is pending for 2 months and I also didnt get tracking. Moyu Pyraminx. I sent some info regarding to it days back via PM. You didnt reply


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 13, 2015)

*Very Cute Package ,One Big Cube and A Small Boy !! http://goo.gl/n3pj5n

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jan 13, 2015)

*Now this time is Shiguangzhilun Wheel of Time* http://goo.gl/NdzjxW


----------



## shadyb (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello. I'm writing in regards to this post of mine:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?40204-Sticker-thread&p=1061427#post1061427

I was wondering if you guys sell/could possibly sell in the future, original/stock Moyu stickers for their 2x2-7x7. I'm looking for a store to purchase sticker sets from and need to find the stock Moyu shades somewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cubizh (Feb 28, 2015)

Ordered: 25/09/2014 (Shengshou Skewb)
Processed: 26/09/2014
Shipped with China Post (with date stamp): 29/09/2014

Arrived: 27/02/2015 (5 months later!)

I wonder if this is UWR for longest shipping time of a cubing package?
This is an absolutely ridiculous shipping time.
The box was mostly dirty and a bit beat up but the contents were ok at least.
I understand this is not Lightake's fault but just wanted to share the complete randomness in delivery times you can get (or if at all), if you go with the cheapest route.
Happy ending here at least for this case at least, but my advice is to stay clear from the "free shipping" if you value your money and time: after all, it was 151 days in transit.


----------



## Note (Mar 10, 2015)

Um, while searching for a Moyu Aolong V2, I saw one that said Moyu Aolong Enhanced Version.. Is it just the same thing?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2015)

yeah the enhanced edition is the V2


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 13, 2015)

*MoYu Crazy Hot Wheel / Windmill 3x3x3 Magic Cube http://goo.gl/QPkHl8*
*Flash Sale .*
*
*


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 13, 2015)

Do you still like this crazy yileng http://goo.gl/r9bvfp
To tell you a good news ,moyu comes new cubes http://goo.gl/WIopOR ,a little alike this one ,but bad they guys told this is the most complex cube in the world ,do you want to hace a try ,I just put the two picture .
Can you tell me the difference in your sight ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 13, 2015)

*YJ Mirror Bump Cube http://goo.gl/nZtROI*
*Amazing Price ,Same to Shengshou Mirror cube http://goo.gl/hXXPG2

*


----------



## APdRF (Mar 13, 2015)

The difference is the same like the one between the Fisher Cube and the Windmill Cube. Also, here's my unboxing of the new Cyclone Boys, it's amazing! I'll upload a review soon:


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 21, 2015)

APdRF said:


> The difference is the same like the one between the Fisher Cube and the Windmill Cube. Also, here's my unboxing of the new Cyclone Boys, it's amazing! I'll upload a review soon:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8W90uzsEzQ



Wow ,good


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 26, 2015)

Long time to do giveaway here ，how do you think about it ?
Which cube can be the better choice ?Now really comes so many new cubes ?
Waiting for your reply


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 26, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Long time to do giveaway here ，how do you think about it ?
> Which cube can be the better choice ?Now really comes so many new cubes ?
> Waiting for your reply



giveaway the new Moyu Hualong 3x3


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is my review of Fangshi GuangYing from Lightake 








Lightake.com said:


> Long time to do giveaway here ，how do you think about it ?
> Which cube can be the better choice ?Now really comes so many new cubes ?
> Waiting for your reply



Gans 356 please


----------



## easytutorial (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here in forum and would like to ask about an order I made almost 1 month ago.
They gave me a tracking no but whenever I track the order it's not found/unable to track: here's a pic http://i.imgur.com/b0hwCZp.png
Hope you can help me guys I tried to contact lightake via email but no response. Sorry for my bad english too


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

The HuaLong would be great


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 27, 2015)

*LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*

Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!

Today we will be picking *5 lucky winners* here to WIN one of these: http://goo.gl/O0vCvs !
To enter the contest, all you have to do is tell us something you like about Lightake and something you want us to improve on or do more. 
Good Luck to you all, hope you enjoy this contest!!

PS, what new cubes are you looking forward too??


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 27, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Here is my review of Fangshi GuangYing from Lightake
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnmtMtgjZAc
> 
> ...




Gans 356 ? Can you show me the link ?


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I like lightake's user interface, particularly the fact that you can view the puzzle in the particular color you're about to order before ordering it.

Something to improve on would be the 4x4 inventory, as you have neither the mini aosu nor the yuxin 4x4 listed (at least in the 4x4 section of the site), and if you do carry them, then the 4x4 inventory listing would be the thing to improve on.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 27, 2015)

biscuit said:


> The HuaLong would be great



Yes ,good idea


----------



## biscuit (Mar 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I really like that you guys have free shipping. What I wish you would improve... I guess your search as many times I won't find just what I was looking for without a bit of digging.

EDIT: How long will the give away last?


----------



## KevinG (Mar 27, 2015)

I like the prices... 
But the shipping is a bit long sometimes (I don't think you can improve that)


----------



## h2f (Mar 27, 2015)

I like your prices and the promotion you do often.

Something to improve on would be ways of paying - I mean I can chose prices in Euro for example, but when I try to pay by paypal it switches to dollars. So in fact one cant choose to pay in euro.


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 27, 2015)

I placed an order two weeks ago. It is still not shipped. I send an email few days ago why my orders are not being shipped. I received no response and I see Lightake has no time me to reply to me but does have the time to post messages here. What is going on?


----------



## easytutorial (Mar 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...




What I like about lightake is the fact that it's reliable and have good prices. Although I'm having a problem with an order right now, I made others and had no problemo. I'd like you to improve your customer service if possible because people get a little bit nervous or desperate you could say when they don'r recieve any answer about their inquiry.
I'm looking forward to the new Moyu HuaLong although I just ordered an Aolong V2 because it's in sale! And I'd like to buy a YJ Colored Mirror Cube too but it's out of stock :/

Thanks and have a nice day hope I finally recieve the order I'm having problems with.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I LOVE Lightake's low prices on all cubes, and the sales you do to make them even cheaper! You could improve on shipping time to the U.S., maybe by offering faster shipping for free.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I would like you guys to improve on shipping and having more sales. Also have more product verity. I like lightake cause that Lightake has some puzzles that most other stores don't have.


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 27, 2015)

> LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I like your prices and the free shipping! You could probable try to stock the YJ Guanlong, because you don't sell that puzzle and it is pretty nice.


----------



## NTCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

*LighTake Entry*



Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...




I enjoy Lightake because of their prices, the lowest on the market and not only that they have free shipping! They always have the newest cubes when released also. Lightake could improve on their shipping speeds or upgrading it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> I like your prices and the free shipping! You could probable try to stock the YJ Guanlong, because you don't sell that puzzle and it is pretty nice.



 Maybe it's hard to search ,but we do have this cube http://lightake.com/p/Yong-Jun-Guan-Long-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1560.html


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I would like you guys to improve on shipping and having more sales. Also have more product verity. I like lightake cause that Lightake has some puzzles that most other stores don't have.



Wow ,thank you so much ,we are just trying different ways to ship ,will get the most quick and safe shipping method .


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 30, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I LOVE Lightake's low prices on all cubes, and the sales you do to make them even cheaper! You could improve on shipping time to the U.S., maybe by offering faster shipping for free.



Now the shipping method we choose to US is Eub ,it is very quick and safe ,about 15 days to get ,but no liquid ,and at the same time we are just trying the American airmail ,it is another way ,hope it is ok .
Thanks for your suggestion so much


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 30, 2015)

What i love is that you guys have a good customer service and the shipping is free.
You could do better in stocking bigger cubes. That'd be awesome


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 30, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I like Lightake because they always have the latest cubes in stock and to top it off, they do sales and promotions and copon codes which bring the cost more low. You can improve upon your customer service. I sometimes dont get reply to my emails and I still havent got the Moyu Pyraminx from the contest that you had on reddit(near 6 months now). I also like the points system on Lightake and here is the link to Gans 356. Maybe you can improve shipping time to Asian countries? It takes more than a month to get my puzzles. Thanks you for having this contest  hope I win and get a chance to review this


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 30, 2015)

> Maybe it's hard to search ,but we do have this cube http://lightake.com/p/Yong-Jun-Guan-...7mm_m1560.html



Thank you


----------



## APdRF (Mar 30, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I love the free shipping, the good prices and all the giveaways you guys do! What I don't like it's the sometimes long processing time and that the shipping takes forever... But I think you can't improve this last one.

Hope I am one of the winners, I like that cube so much!


----------



## TheSeppomania (Mar 30, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



the communication with this shop was really good, every time i had problems or questions, so please keep that.
the only annoying thing about this shop is the shipping time to Germany, it is free, so there have to be some disadvantages, but 2-3 months is a bit hard, i guess.

i would suggest a cube you should take on stock, but you already have every puzzle i would buy ^^


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I like the super low prices, really gets me to buy because of how absurdly low they are. And the giveaways, can't forget the giveaways!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 31, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



*What I like:* Can't really beat the price. that is always a plus
*Improve:* The front page feels a bit cluttered.

*Looking forward to:* Some of the new designs. I do not have a Gans 356, and would love to check that out!


----------



## CubeCow (Mar 31, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...



I love Lightake's free shipping (shipping other places can get so expensive) Also, looking forward to a gans 356


----------



## unsolved (Apr 1, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Now the shipping method we choose to US is Eub ,it is very quick and safe ,about 15 days to get ,but no liquid ,and at the same time we are just trying the American airmail ,it is another way ,hope it is ok .
> Thanks for your suggestion so much



Any idea when you will get these 5x5x5 stickerless cubes back in stock?

http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-5x5x5-Speed-Magic-Cube-Stickerless-Versions_m1123.html


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 2, 2015)

unsolved said:


> Any idea when you will get these 5x5x5 stickerless cubes back in stock?
> 
> http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-5x5x5-Speed-Magic-Cube-Stickerless-Versions_m1123.html



We have this cube ,but can not sell at our website ,you can try to search here http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 2, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> I like Lightake because they always have the latest cubes in stock and to top it off, they do sales and promotions and copon codes which bring the cost more low. You can improve upon your customer service. I sometimes dont get reply to my emails and I still havent got the Moyu Pyraminx from the contest that you had on reddit(near 6 months now). I also like the points system on Lightake and here is the link to Gans 356. Maybe you can improve shipping time to Asian countries? It takes more than a month to get my puzzles. Thanks you for having this contest  hope I win and get a chance to review this



Wow ,thank you so much for the gan365 ,I will try to get this ,then will sell


----------



## Yimpy123 (Apr 6, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> *LIGHTAKE GIVEAWAY!!!*
> 
> Welcome fellow cubers, to another one of Lightake's classic giveaways!
> 
> ...


*What I and Others love*
I loved how Lightake have cubes that aren't always popular to the community, so new companies new to designing and producing speed cubes can actually have a chance to become a big name.
Lightake's products variety that specializes in more than just cubes, is excellent, including phones(lenovo as a huge name in budget phones), general electronics, pets, gardening and more, and what lovely is that Lightake usually is able to respond to emails with in 2 days which compared to some other stores are excellent. More than half of the time I see Lightake having the cheapest prices on puzzles that I want to buy and it's amazing to see the amount you could save on Lightake.
*What I and little more would like*
But what i believe Lightake should change/improve is stating they have an aliexpress store for those puzzles that are not allowed to be listed on their main site, possibly a better price match system for those cubers who like the best deals for their puzzles, and also possibly describing the puzzles better(although I don't find this as important)
*But overall*
But overall I love Lightake and their great service to their loyal customers, and constantly making giveaways just to get their valued opionions of their customers which I see as alot compared just to a little statement or paragraph of what you think of the store.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello ,
I have choosed the five winners to the contest ,they are :

easytutorial 
APdRF 
ViolaBouquet 
unsolved 
Name

PM me with your address 
Name:
Street address :
City:
Province:
Country:
Zip code:
Phone number:
Email :

This time I need the videos of reviews of this cube ,and you can post an normal thread to talk about this cube .Thank you so much


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2015)

*ShengShou Megaminx 28% Off* http://goo.gl/6I7bbW
*Sheng Shou Skewb 20% off* http://goo.gl/RB0eiu
*ShengShou Pyraminx 25%Off* http://goo.gl/8MpUwD



*Really big flash sale !!! Big ,So big !!!!*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I like lightake's user interface, particularly the fact that you can view the puzzle in the particular color you're about to order before ordering it.
> 
> Something to improve on would be the 4x4 inventory, as you have neither the mini aosu nor the yuxin 4x4 listed (at least in the 4x4 section of the site), and if you do carry them, then the 4x4 inventory listing would be the thing to improve on.





Hello ,you win ,please send me your address ,I just ignore your name ,and the last one Name is you ,so please


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2015)

APdRF said:


> I love the free shipping, the good prices and all the giveaways you guys do! What I don't like it's the sometimes long processing time and that the shipping takes forever... But I think you can't improve this last one.
> 
> Hope I am one of the winners, I like that cube so much!



Hello ,you are one of the winners ,haha ,please address quick


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> *What I like:* Can't really beat the price. that is always a plus
> *Improve:* The front page feels a bit cluttered.
> 
> *Looking forward to:* Some of the new designs. I do not have a Gans 356, and would love to check that out!



haha ,please ,your address ,you win but you don't know


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 7, 2015)

unsolved said:


> Any idea when you will get these 5x5x5 stickerless cubes back in stock?
> 
> http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-5x5x5-Speed-Magic-Cube-Stickerless-Versions_m1123.html



I choosed you to be the winners ,so address to me ?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2015)

Ahh, I didnt win  But congrats to the winners. Hope you like this puzzle. Thanks to Lightake for having this contest


----------



## APdRF (Apr 7, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,you are one of the winners ,haha ,please address quick



Wow, thank you so much for the cube and for the give away! I just sent you the information, thank you again!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 7, 2015)

Information sent. Thank you!


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 7, 2015)

Sent the information, thanks!


----------



## easytutorial (Apr 7, 2015)

Contact info sent, ty.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 9, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Ahh, I didnt win  But congrats to the winners. Hope you like this puzzle. Thanks to Lightake for having this contest



I did love your video


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 11, 2015)

It said on the email that the sale right now is the 1st round of May Day. Does that mean there will be more sales soon?


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 15, 2015)

Jont828 said:


> It said on the email that the sale right now is the 1st round of May Day. Does that mean there will be more sales soon?



yes ,you are right


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 18, 2015)

*Now we can tell you the package to US can be very quick *


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello ,the winners of the windwill ,I just send to you your tracking number via PM。
If you get this ,please give me response ,thank you so much 

Good day to you all !


----------



## v0lt3r (Apr 19, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,the winners of the windwill ,I just send to you your tracking number via PM。
> If you get this ,please give me response ,thank you so much
> 
> Good day to you all !



Hey lightake ! there is any active or you can give us any coupon for bigger orders with cubes without sale ? i mean there is usually one for cubes +$25 also used to be one for +$50

(i know about 10% paradox) 

thank you !


----------



## darckhitet (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello sir, i have a question, if i order a cube here in Panama, will i need to pick it up somewhere or will it arrive at my home?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 19, 2015)

darckhitet said:


> Hello sir, i have a question, if i order a cube here in Panama, will i need to pick it up somewhere or will it arrive at my home?



If it doesn't arrive at your house then your post office.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 20, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> Hey lightake ! there is any active or you can give us any coupon for bigger orders with cubes without sale ? i mean there is usually one for cubes +$25 also used to be one for +$50
> 
> (i know about 10% paradox)
> 
> thank you !



Yes ,of course can .


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 20, 2015)

Randomno said:


> If it doesn't arrive at your house then your post office.



Yes ,that's it ,according to different place


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 21, 2015)

White Wheel of Time http://bit.ly/1IB0QI8,Beautiful !!


----------



## v0lt3r (Apr 30, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Yes ,of course can .



So? Where are the codes?


----------



## rock1t (Apr 30, 2015)

You guys has the worst shipping i've ever seen in my life: 2 months to arrive or it doesn't arrive at all


----------



## APdRF (May 4, 2015)

Hi! Here's my video unboxing of the cube that you sent me!  Thank you so much


----------



## darckhitet (May 6, 2015)

Do you got any original plastic zhanchi? (Dayan Zhanchi when they were first released, 2011), im willing to pay up to 30$ for one please


----------



## Michael Womack (May 6, 2015)

darckhitet said:


> Do you got any original plastic zhanchi? (Dayan Zhanchi when they were first released, 2011), im willing to pay up to 30$ for one please



I doubt that they would have one in the warehouse where they store all the products they sell.


----------



## Tim Major (May 8, 2015)

Do you do sales on these products as well? http://lightake.com/c/Musical-Instruments_025007

These are made in China yet I could get them cheaper here in Australia...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 13, 2015)

Instead of doing a review I made a quick comparison of the Hotwheel to the crazy fisher cube.

Thank you for the sample


----------



## rollerking321 (May 13, 2015)

Does Lightake sell 6x6 and 7x7 ? Preferably ss or moyu.


----------



## martinss (May 13, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Does Lightake sell 6x6 and 7x7 ? Preferably ss or moyu.



SS and Moyu 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are KO of V-Cubes. I read that they cannot sell it on lightake.com because of Paypal. But you should find them on the Lightake Aliexpress Store (http://www.aliexpress.com/store/630746) in which one you cannot use Paypal...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 13, 2015)

http://lightake.com/p/7-SS-Magic-Cube-Black_52908.html


----------



## martinss (May 13, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> http://lightake.com/p/7-SS-Magic-Cube-Black_52908.html



So I was wrong... (?)


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 15, 2015)

martinss said:


> So I was wrong... (?)



Yup!
But they sell only one big cube
So...


----------



## martinss (May 15, 2015)

I found it ! I suppose that didn't change since last year ...



Lightake.com said:


> martinss said:
> 
> 
> > Randomno said:
> ...


----------



## Lightake.com (May 18, 2015)

New Cube Comes Mofangge CiYuan http://goo.gl/AsWA8B
Amazing Price $4.89 For Unique Outline.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 18, 2015)

martinss said:


> I found it ! I suppose that didn't change since last year ...



Hello,

Shengshou 5*5 http://goo.gl/lLboq8
Shengshou 6*6 White http://goo.gl/2iijxz Black http://goo.gl/L5cT1e
Shengshou 7*7 http://goo.gl/9JPVSD

Moyu aochuang : Black http://goo.gl/C2oyF2 Pink http://goo.gl/HWvCTS
Moyu huachuang : Black http://goo.gl/5BCDsF
Moyu aoshi: http://goo.gl/faOBaJ

Aofu we sell ,but later told can not sell by the copyright .


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 18, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> New Cube Comes Mofangge CiYuan http://goo.gl/AsWA8B
> Amazing Price $4.89 For Unique Outline.
> 
> https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=aa4a75ab8921e08442a1820d6772708c&oe=5600E096
> ...



I didn't realize the colors are actually embedded into the plastic, and not just stickers. I might have to get this now.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 19, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I didn't realize the colors are actually embedded into the plastic, and not just stickers. I might have to get this now.



Kind of sticker ,but can not remove


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Kind of sticker ,but can not remove



I got mine today but not from Lightake Sorry But I can tell you this about the cube: It's actually a very decently good cube. the stickers that are on it are actually embedded tiles like the new rubik's speedcube. The tiles also have a checkerboard like texture to them. Another thing the mech is almost exactly the same as the ShengShou LingLong mini 46mm 3x3.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 19, 2015)

Special Package Set ,how special we add five layer cube there 
Shengshou special set Black color http://goo.gl/CjD8y9
White color http://goo.gl/KMFDFV
Complex pacakge set http://goo.gl/3rSaop


----------



## Lightake.com (May 19, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I got mine today but not from Lightake Sorry But I can tell you this about the cube: It's actually a very decently good cube. the stickers that are on it are actually embedded tiles like the new rubik's speedcube. The tiles also have a checkerboard like texture to them. Another thing the mech is almost exactly the same as the ShengShou LingLong mini 46mm 3x3.



How about the review ? Do you do the unboxing ? Can you share to us ?


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> How about the review ? Do you do the unboxing ? Can you share to us ?



I have an uboxing but is in a video with me unboxing a few other puzzles.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 19, 2015)

Where did all the lubes go???


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Where did all the lubes go???



What Lubes?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 19, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> What Lubes?



These---http://lightake.com/c/Cube-Lubes_001006006


----------



## Michael Womack (May 19, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> These---http://lightake.com/c/Cube-Lubes_001006006



Oh those.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 19, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh those.



Yup. What was on your mind???


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Yup. What was on your mind???



Cause of the shipping method ,can not send any liquid products now ,if ok ,will on sale again


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 20, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Cause of the shipping method ,can not send any liquid products now ,if ok ,will on sale again



Ok thanks
You have any idea when the shipping will be back to normal??


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I have an uboxing but is in a video with me unboxing a few other puzzles.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYw0AsTwHrM



Why not do a review separately ?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Ok thanks
> You have any idea when the shipping will be back to normal??



Do not know exactly ,before we send by Mala mail ,but later lost often ,so they guys may not want to responsible for this ,so no liquid now .:'(


----------



## Lightake.com (May 20, 2015)

New package set http://goo.gl/xc5kFH,linpo aolong aosu and aochaung


----------



## Michael Womack (May 20, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Why not do a review separately ?



I'm going to on Monday.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 25, 2015)

Now the cube gan356 http://goo.gl/aq4xhW can sell now ,the price is $20.69 ,cheaper than thecubicle


----------



## Michael Womack (May 26, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> New Cube Comes Mofangge CiYuan http://goo.gl/AsWA8B
> Amazing Price $4.89 For Unique Outline.
> 
> https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=aa4a75ab8921e08442a1820d6772708c&oe=5600E096
> ...



I have a review of this cube here


----------



## rock1t (May 26, 2015)

I haven't received 3 of my orders, it's been like 1 month and a half, you guys are the worst, you never respond too when we contact you. Never buying from lightake again.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I have a review of this cube here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW4X01UE1a4



Ok ,thank you so much


----------



## Michael Womack (May 26, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Ok ,thank you so much



You're welcome.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I haven't received 3 of my orders, it's been like 1 month and a half, you guys are the worst, you never respond too when we contact you. Never buying from lightake again.



Hello ,can you PM me with your order number ? I do not want to say anything ,but I want to deal with your problem .


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2015)

CubeTwist Series All Awesome Strange Shape Guys

1、Mirror Double Conjoined :http://goo.gl/8QIaTg





2、CT 4x4x4 Wall Cube : http://goo.gl/Q5phtr










3、CubeTwist Triple Conjoined: http://goo.gl/1ZFrv7





4、Siamese Conjoined Triple 3X3X7 Mirror :http://goo.gl/ZS29zv






Which type do you want to get best ? Tell me the number .


----------



## APdRF (May 26, 2015)

I like 2 and 3


----------



## Lightake.com (May 26, 2015)

APdRF said:


> I like 2 and 3



I like 1 and 3  I think I forget to tell you a tracking number ,rs255631829nl


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

I like 1 and 3, Siamese looks cool


----------



## APdRF (May 26, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> I like 1 and 3  I think I forget to tell you a tracking number ,rs255631829nl



You have a Private Message


----------



## darckhitet (May 26, 2015)

Why so much!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I like 1 and 3, Siamese looks cool



haha ,same to you


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

darckhitet said:


> Why so much!



Before we do not sell ,but now can


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

APdRF said:


> You have a Private Message



Yes ,get ,and reply to you as well


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

Puzzles Time ,Win Yinxin 3*3 http://goo.gl/hUUXF3

See the video,and answer me these cubes' name and link on our site ,that's ok .

This time I will choose three members among who take part in and answer about 5 cubes' correct information






Take Chance !!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Puzzles Time ,Win Yinxin 3*3 http://goo.gl/hUUXF3
> 
> See the video,and answer me these cubes' name and link on our site ,that's ok .
> 
> ...



In English please


----------



## rollerking321 (May 27, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Puzzles Time ,Win Yinxin 3*3 http://goo.gl/hUUXF3
> 
> See the video,and answer me these cubes' name and link on our site ,that's ok .
> 
> ...




CONG’S DESIGN Mei Ying 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM - http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html

FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html

Shengshou Rainbow 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) - http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rainbow-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1630.html

Guo Meng Concave Type 3x3x3 57mm Magic Cube - http://lightake.com/p/Guo-Meng-Concave-Type-3x3x3-57mm-Magic-Cube_m1454.html

Guojia Type A (alpha) Full Sealed (F3) Magic Cube 57mm - http://lightake.com/p/Guojia-Type-A-alpha-Full-Sealed-F3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1300.html

Formula Cube 3x3x3 Three Layer Magic Cube 56mm - http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3x3x3-Three-Layer-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1562.html

QY MoFangGe Thunderclap Magic Cube 3x3x3 56mm - http://lightake.com/p/QY-MoFangGe-Thunderclap-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-56mm_m1631.html

MoYu HuaLong 3x3x3 Magic Cube 57mm - http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1610.html

DianSheng MODAO Magic Cube Black - http://lightake.com/p/DianSheng-MODAO-Magic-Cube-Black_31272.html


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> In English please



No, this is just the game ,haha ,special choose this video ,it should be fun


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> CONG’S DESIGN Mei Ying 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM - http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html
> 
> FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html
> 
> ...



Wow ,you are so familar with these cubes , No English , you can get as well :tu


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> CONG’S DESIGN Mei Ying 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM - http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html
> 
> FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html
> 
> ...



But if you replied all .how about the next thing ,oh ,so sorry ,I must make a mistake here .


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 27, 2015)

Moyu Hualong http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1610.html
Guojia Type A F3 http://lightake.com/p/Guojia-Type-A-alpha-Full-Sealed-F3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1300.html
Formula Cube http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3x3x3-Three-Layer-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1562.html
Concave Cube http://lightake.com/p/Guo-Meng-Concave-Type-3x3x3-57mm-Magic-Cube_m1454.html 
Mofangge Thunderclap http://lightake.com/p/QY-MoFangGe-Thunderclap-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-56mm_m1631.html
Diansheng Blade http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-Blade-Moren-Rhomboid-Shape-Mode-Magic-Cube-Puzzle_m1477.html
Shengshou Rainbow http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rainbow-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1630.html
Cong's Meiying http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html
Fangshi Shuangren Mini (54.6 mm) http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html


----------



## Lightake.com (May 27, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Moyu Hualong http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1610.html
> Guojia Type A F3 http://lightake.com/p/Guojia-Type-A-alpha-Full-Sealed-F3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1300.html
> Formula Cube http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3x3x3-Three-Layer-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1562.html
> Concave Cube http://lightake.com/p/Guo-Meng-Concave-Type-3x3x3-57mm-Magic-Cube_m1454.html
> ...



Haha ,no ,lighake have meiying http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 27, 2015)

Lol 
Cause i typed in "Meiying" instead of "Mei ying"


----------



## APdRF (May 27, 2015)

1.- MoYu HuaLong 3x3x3 Magic Cube 57mm // http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3...7mm_m1610.html
2.- Guojia Type A (alpha) Full Sealed (F3) Magic Cube 57mm // http://lightake.com/p/Guojia-Type-A-...7mm_m1300.html
3.- FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) // http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-P...6mm_m1105.html
4.- CONG’S DESIGN Mei Ying 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM // http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-...6MM_m1632.html
5.- Shengshou Rainbow 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) // http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rain...6mm_m1630.html
6.- Guo Meng Concave Type 3x3x3 57mm Magic Cube // http://lightake.com/p/Guo-Meng-Conca...ube_m1454.html
7.- DianSheng MODAO Magic Cube Black // http://lightake.com/p/DianSheng-MODA...ack_31272.html
8.- Formula Cube 3x3x3 Three Layer Magic Cube 56mm // http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3...6mm_m1562.html
9.- QY MoFangGe Thunderclap Magic Cube 3x3x3 56mm // http://lightake.com/p/QY-MoFangGe-Th...6mm_m1631.html

I hope I get them all right, I want to try the WR cube!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 27, 2015)

What is this game??? 
Somebody??


----------



## easytutorial (May 27, 2015)

1. CONG’S DESIGN MeiYing 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM Link: http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-MeiYing-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html
2. FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) Link: http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html
3. Shengshou Rainbow 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) Link: http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rainbow-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1630.html
4. Guo Meng Concave Type 3x3x3 57mm Magic Cube Link: http://lightake.com/p/Guo-Meng-Concave-Type-3x3x3-57mm-Magic-Cube_m1454.html
5. Guojia Type A (alpha) Full Sealed (F3) Magic Cube 57mm Link: http://lightake.com/p/Guojia-Type-A-alpha-Full-Sealed-F3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1300.html
6. Formula Cube 3x3x3 Three Layer Magic Cube 56mm Link: http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3x3x3-Three-Layer-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1562.html
7. QY MoFangGe Thunderclap Magic Cube 3x3x3 56mm Link: http://lightake.com/p/QY-MoFangGe-Thunderclap-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-56mm_m1631.html
8. MoYu HuaLong 3x3x3 Magic Cube 57mm Stickerless Link: http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1610.html
9. Dian Sheng Blade Moren Rhomboid Shape Mode Magic Cube Puzzle Link: http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-Blade-Moren-Rhomboid-Shape-Mode-Magic-Cube-Puzzle_m1477.html


----------



## Lightake.com (May 28, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Lol
> Cause i typed in "Meiying" instead of "Mei ying"



Now you can use meiying to check now


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 28, 2015)

FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html

Shengshou Rainbow 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) - http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rainbow-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1630.html

Formula Cube 3x3x3 Three Layer Magic Cube 56mm - http://lightake.com/p/Formula-Cube-3x3x3-Three-Layer-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1562.html

QY MoFangGe Thunderclap Magic Cube 3x3x3 56mm - http://lightake.com/p/QY-MoFangGe-Thunderclap-Magic-Cube-3x3x3-56mm_m1631.html

MoYu HuaLong 3x3x3 Magic Cube 57mm - http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-HuaLong-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-57mm_m1610.html

I think some are wrong


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 28, 2015)

Why doesn't lightake carry any 5x5x5 cubes?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 29, 2015)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Why doesn't lightake carry any 5x5x5 cubes?



Of course we do 
http://lightake.com/p/YJ-MoYu-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-Magic-Cube-Speed-Cube-Set_m1635.html
http://lightake.com/p/2x2x2-3x3x3-4...J-Yulong-and-Qiyi-Brand-Speed-Cube_m1629.html
http://lightake.com/p/ShengShou-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-Magic-Cube-Set-Black_m1617.html
http://lightake.com/p/ShengShou-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-Magic-Cube-Set-White_m1616.html

These three special packages all have 5x5 cubes


----------



## Lightake.com (May 29, 2015)

Small Puzzle Winners Yuxin 3*3 Cube http://bit.ly/1JY6K9d

rollerking321
Eduard Khil 
theROUXbiksCube

Please PM me with your address like below:

First name:
Last name:
Street address:
City:
Province:
Country: 
Zip code:
Email:


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 29, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Small Puzzle Winners Yuxin 3*3 Cube http://bit.ly/1JY6K9d
> 
> rollerking321
> Eduard Khil
> ...



OMG  Gonna PM right now


----------



## Lightake.com (May 29, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> OMG  Gonna PM right now



When I get the other two winners informaiton ,I will arrange together ,then send to you the tracking number  Good luck


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 29, 2015)

Yay thanks! I'll pm asap


----------



## APdRF (May 29, 2015)

Oh, I wish I can win the next time! Congrats to the winners


----------



## easytutorial (May 29, 2015)

I just watched the video again and the guy said that the dian sheng was http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-Blade-Moren-Rhomboid-Shape-Mode-Magic-Cube-Puzzle_m1477.html 
not MODAO http://lightake.com/p/DianSheng-MODAO-Magic-Cube-Black_31272.html
any thoughts about this lightake?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 31, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Of course we do
> http://lightake.com/p/YJ-MoYu-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-Magic-Cube-Speed-Cube-Set_m1635.html
> http://lightake.com/p/2x2x2-3x3x3-4...J-Yulong-and-Qiyi-Brand-Speed-Cube_m1629.html
> http://lightake.com/p/ShengShou-2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4-5x5x5-Magic-Cube-Set-Black_m1617.html
> ...



-__-


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 31, 2015)

How do I get the package tracking number if I didn't order it? I never won a contest before so I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> How do I get the package tracking number if I didn't order it? I never won a contest before so I don't know. Sorry.



Lightake are scammer. I ordered some times and never received any of my orders, you might not get your cube. When you file a paypal dispute, they give fake tracking number.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Lightake are scammer. I ordered some times and never received any of my orders, you might not get your cube. When you file a paypal dispute, they give fake tracking number.



That is a *HUGE LIE* Cause I recently order from lightake and they gave me a real working tracking number and the same with my other cubes I ordered from lightake. Also every puzzle that lightake sent me came in tacked. see my unboxing videos from Lightake.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdpWMkdZCk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKfA27RuVNY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3na3c7dZiuo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIAQbnbC2uk


----------



## rock1t (Jun 1, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> That is a *HUGE LIE* Cause I recently order from lightake and they gave me a real working tracking number and the same with my other cubes I ordered from lightake. Also every puzzle that lightake sent me came in tacked. see my unboxing videos from Lightake.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdpWMkdZCk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKfA27RuVNY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3na3c7dZiuo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIAQbnbC2uk



I never got a tracking number from them - I never received any of my order - When I do a paypal dispute, they gave paypal a fake tracking number to keep my money for the cubes I never got.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2015)

rock1t said:


> I never got a tracking number from them - I never received any of my order - When I do a paypal dispute, they gave paypal a fake tracking number to keep my money for the cubes I never got.



Lightake dose have an option to pay an extra $2 for a tracking code.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> CONG’S DESIGN Mei Ying 3x3x3 Magic Cube 56MM - http://lightake.com/p/CONG-S-DESIGN-Mei-Ying-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56MM_m1632.html
> 
> FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html
> 
> ...



Hello ,you won the yuxin 3*3 ,please send your address to me .Only your information I can not get by the time


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> FangShi (Funs Puzzle）ShuangRen 3x3x3 Puzzle Speed Cube (54.6mm) - http://lightake.com/p/FangShi-Funs-Puzzle-ShuangRen-3x3x3-Puzzle-Speed-Cube-54-6mm_m1105.html
> 
> Shengshou Rainbow 3x3x3 Magic Cube (56mm) - http://lightake.com/p/Shengshou-Rainbow-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-56mm_m1630.html
> 
> ...



No need to worry ,because this game ,if you answered four right ,that's ok


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> Yay thanks! I'll pm asap



yes ,got it ,only rollerking321 did not send me address ,wait his address ,then arrange together


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Oh, I wish I can win the next time! Congrats to the winners



yes ,we do have many games


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

easytutorial said:


> I just watched the video again and the guy said that the dian sheng was http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-Blade-Moren-Rhomboid-Shape-Mode-Magic-Cube-Puzzle_m1477.html
> not MODAO http://lightake.com/p/DianSheng-MODAO-Magic-Cube-Black_31272.html
> any thoughts about this lightake?



This two cubes the same


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> How do I get the package tracking number if I didn't order it? I never won a contest before so I don't know. Sorry.



I will tell you ,and we pay all ,no matter the cubes ,but also the tracking code and shipping fee ,but now wait one winners information now


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> That is a *HUGE LIE* Cause I recently order from lightake and they gave me a real working tracking number and the same with my other cubes I ordered from lightake. Also every puzzle that lightake sent me came in tacked. see my unboxing videos from Lightake.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdpWMkdZCk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKfA27RuVNY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3na3c7dZiuo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIAQbnbC2uk



Thank you so much for explain ,as we relly do ,no need to listen about this .


----------



## rock1t (Jun 1, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Thank you so much for explain ,as we relly do ,no need to listen about this .



Then why do you give a fake tracking number when I open a paypal dispute BECAUSE I NEVER RECEIVED MY ORDER!!!!!


----------



## killer4u77 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lightake is somewhat sketchy when it comes to customer service and all, but I have ordered from them a few times before and they were legit.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2015)

killer4u77 said:


> Lightake is somewhat sketchy when it comes to customer service and all, but I have ordered from them a few times before and they were legit.



Same here.


----------



## easytutorial (Jun 1, 2015)

easytutorial said:


> I just watched the video again and the guy said that the dian sheng was http://lightake.com/p/Dian-Sheng-Blade-Moren-Rhomboid-Shape-Mode-Magic-Cube-Puzzle_m1477.html
> not MODAO http://lightake.com/p/DianSheng-MODAO-Magic-Cube-Black_31272.html
> any thoughts about this lightake?



so what about this? ^


----------



## rollerking321 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,you won the yuxin 3*3 ,please send your address to me .Only your information I can not get by the time



Yayy, never expected to win :joy:

I have sent you the information, really sorry for the delay. Will try to make a review of the cube.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 2, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Yayy, never expected to win :joy:
> 
> I have sent you the information, really sorry for the delay. Will try to make a review of the cube.



Yes ,got your information ,now all information ok ,will send you tracking number later


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 2, 2015)

rollerking321 said:


> Yayy, never expected to win :joy:
> 
> I have sent you the information, really sorry for the delay. Will try to make a review of the cube.



Yes ,got your information ,now all information ok ,will send you tracking number later


----------



## APdRF (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey LighTake, here's my unboxing of the cubes you sent me. Thank you so much. Also, the QiYi MoFangGe is amazing, such a GREAT cube!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 3, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Hey LighTake, here's my unboxing of the cubes you sent me. Thank you so much. Also, the QiYi MoFangGe is amazing, such a GREAT cube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFQ-ZXCglgI



Do you post https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?42-Puzzle-Reviews here as well ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 3, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Hey LighTake, here's my unboxing of the cubes you sent me. Thank you so much. Also, the QiYi MoFangGe is amazing, such a GREAT cube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFQ-ZXCglgI



I think you can do the separate video for the rainbow or the qiyi cube


----------



## APdRF (Jun 3, 2015)

I will do another video for the QiYi to show how good it is, but I just want to use it a few days before I do it. I'll post it in the puzzle reviews forum too


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2015)

Teach you how to solve moxing cube


----------



## posaidon0802 (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.lightake.com/error.html?aspxerrorpath=/
Why is this happening when ever I try to go to your homepage? I want to track my order of a YuXin 3x3 and a Cyclone Boys cube but your homepage wont show. Please fix!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2015)

posaidon0802 said:


> http://www.lightake.com/error.html?aspxerrorpath=/
> Why is this happening when ever I try to go to your homepage? I want to track my order of a YuXin 3x3 and a Cyclone Boys cube but your homepage wont show. Please fix!



Hello ,now you can go in ,please try again


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 8, 2015)

APdRF said:


> I will do another video for the QiYi to show how good it is, but I just want to use it a few days before I do it. I'll post it in the puzzle reviews forum too



Ok ,waiting for you


----------



## martinss (Jun 9, 2015)

Just wonder what are the differences between http://www2.lightake.com and http://www.lightake.com ?



Please do not answer " the difference is the '2' " !


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2015)

martinss said:


> Just wonder what are the differences between http://www2.lightake.com and http://www.lightake.com ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not answer " the difference is the '2' " !



Hello ,http://www2.lightake.com is our old site ,now we get to use the new


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2015)

Guanlonghttp://goo.gl/tjjEOh I played yesterday ,I think it can't be the best ,but it can be the cheapest !!! lol


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2015)

*Lightake New Contest on Facebook https://goo.gl/FB9hIB*

>>> Lightake Giveaway<<<
>>> Win Mastermorphix http://goo.gl/xo1MVM<<<
Enter to win:http://lightake.com/c/Puzzles-Magic-Cube_001
How to participate in?
Step 1: Follow our Page as usual. 
Step 2: Like & share this post
Step 3: Tag two of your friends and pick your favorite item from the given link. Also please add tag ‪#‎Lightakecubes‬ in your comment.
We will have 5 winners to get the Mastermorphix
Deadline: 6/20


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 15, 2015)

A Sudoku Cube http://goo.gl/1thAQK


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## APdRF (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey LighTake! Here you have the review of this amazing 3x3


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 1, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Hey LighTake! Here you have the review of this amazing 3x3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upG8qDH8JqY



oK ,thank you


----------



## Zacarias (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Lightake!! Could you push my order please? Q150702223367 Thank you!


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello, I want to know is there any coupon code for moyu Alonong http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-AoLong-Enhanced-Version-3x3x3-Speed-Puzzle-Cube-57mm_m1490.html
Thanks in advance


----------



## rock1t (Jul 3, 2015)

Niki_Petrov said:


> Hello, I want to know is there any coupon code for moyu Alonong http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-AoLong-Enhanced-Version-3x3x3-Speed-Puzzle-Cube-57mm_m1490.html
> Thanks in advance



Yea, Save 4$ and buy it at cubezz.com : http://cubezz.com/Buy-4601-YJ+MoYu+AoLong+V2+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Enhanced+Edition+Black.html

The shipping is also much faster from there


----------



## Zacarias (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello Lightake!! Could you push my order please? Q150702223367 Thank you!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2015)

Zacarias said:


> Hello Lightake!! Could you push my order please? Q150702223367 Thank you!



Hello ,your order shipped 3rd July ,but not over $15 ,have no tracking number


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2015)

Zacarias said:


> Hello Lightake!! Could you push my order please? Q150702223367 Thank you!



Hello ,your order shipped 3rd July ,but not over $15 ,have no tracking number .To your country will take about 25 working days .


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 14, 2015)

rock1t said:


> Yea, Save 4$ and buy it at cubezz.com : http://cubezz.com/Buy-4601-YJ+MoYu+AoLong+V2+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+Enhanced+Edition+Black.html
> 
> The shipping is also much faster from there



Hello ,no need to have coupon ,you can earn the discounts now 

http://lightake.com/p/MoYu-AoLong-Enhanced-Version-3x3x3-Speed-Puzzle-Cube-57mm_m1490.html

Try again


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2015)

I ordered 2 cubes from lightake on 5th June 15 - it arrived in 2 weeks
I ordered 4 cubes again on 7th July. It was shipped 3 days later, and arrived today 22nd July.

I am pretty pleased with the service so far.

Thanks.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Jul 24, 2015)

About how long will shipping be to Shanghai?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 24, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> About how long will shipping be to Shanghai?



I doubt it'll be more than 2 weeks cause Lightake ships from China bit I don't remember what part of china.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 26, 2015)

Guangdong, PRC...
[believe the source is at Dongguan City]


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 3, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> I ordered 2 cubes from lightake on 5th June 15 - it arrived in 2 weeks
> I ordered 4 cubes again on 7th July. It was shipped 3 days later, and arrived today 22nd July.
> 
> I am pretty pleased with the service so far.
> ...



Wow ,thank you for your feedback so much


----------



## destroyre101 (Aug 13, 2015)

I heard that Lightake has free shipping but when I tried placing an order it charged me for shipping. Was this a recent change or has it always been like this?


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 13, 2015)

destroyre101 said:


> I heard that Lightake has free shipping but when I tried placing an order it charged me for shipping. Was this a recent change or has it always been like this?


They get complaints about lost packages a lot so they track orders by default now. If you don't want that you could untick it. It's so you know you'll definitely get your order.


----------



## martinss (Aug 15, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> If you don't want that you could untick it.



I don't see that option anymore... Is worldwild shipping still free ?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 15, 2015)

martinss said:


> I don't see that option anymore... Is worldwild shipping still free ?



Yeah, it doesn't look like they have free shipping. The basic option is still pretty cheap though. About a dollar or two to Australia


----------



## Thomas Roberge (Aug 15, 2015)

why am I not able to enter your site on every device that I own ?? Im in Québec, Canada


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2015)

Thomas Roberge said:


> why am I not able to enter your site on every device that I own ?? Im in Québec, Canada



Hello,can you show me your screenshot?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like they have free shipping. The basic option is still pretty cheap though. About a dollar or two to Australia



Yes ,shipping fee is still very cheap .and the price of the product is down at the same time.


----------



## martinss (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey Lightake.com,
It looks like there is no more free shipping on your website. Is that normal ? Because the website still say "We ship items worldwide with freeshipping Magic Cubes, LED &lamp; tablet PCs & MID, cell phones, car electronics, flashlights, computer parts and Apple accessories." (http://help.lightake.com/detail.do/ID.10)


----------



## 1Neoisaisa (Aug 17, 2015)

Whenever I order from lightake the free shipping takes about a month and a week to arrive but Im in Canada so It's resonable


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2015)

martinss said:


> Hey Lightake.com,
> It looks like there is no more free shipping on your website. Is that normal ? Because the website still say "We ship items worldwide with freeshipping Magic Cubes, LED &lamp; tablet PCs & MID, cell phones, car electronics, flashlights, computer parts and Apple accessories." (http://help.lightake.com/detail.do/ID.10)



Hello ,Now we website no longer have the free shipping method,but it will be more cheap and fast than before


----------



## martinss (Aug 19, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,Now we website no longer have the free shipping method,but it will be more cheap and fast than before


I understand that but "free shipping" is still written on many pages, as in your help center : http://help.lightake.com/detail.do/ID.10
" Who is Lightake.com?
Lightake.com is a B2C online store that serves our customers with excellent products. Online shopping from a huge selection of cool gadgets at the best price. We ship items worldwide with freeshipping Magic Cubes, LED &lamp; tablet PCs & MID, cell phones, car electronics, flashlights, computer parts and Apple accessories. "


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 26, 2015)

Ordered gans 357 on 17 Aug. Shipped on 18 Aug. Received 26 Aug. 
But I paid for shipping (think its >$1 thereabout)

Pleased with the service, but disappointed that the cube shipped _without _the nut-driver 
Have emailed lightake about it...


----------



## v0lt3r (Sep 1, 2015)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,Now we website no longer have the free shipping method,but it will be more cheap and fast than before



Prove it, none of the items i have in bookmarks droped any amount. and i'm not talking about the "promotion item % disscount", i'm talking about the normal price of the item.


----------



## Lid (Sep 3, 2015)

v0lt3r said:


> Prove it, none of the items i have in bookmarks droped any amount. and i'm not talking about the "promotion item % disscount", i'm talking about the normal price of the item.


The way it looks is that all items have gotten a new SKU, so you need to "re-bookmark" your items. (=You can't order any of the items that you have in your list, you need to find their new SKU.)


----------



## richardye1 (Sep 7, 2015)

im going to buy 12 cubes right now, but i want to pay in CAD. I live in the USA. Is this a problem?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello ,we are back

We need 5 reviewers for Qiyi thunderclap V2 
If you have interest ,reply to me ,give me your reviews you done before


----------



## meebles127 (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm interested in reviewing. I haven't done text reviews before but I have given some great recommendations to people before explaining why it is great and anything else.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

meebles127 said:


> I'm interested in reviewing. I haven't done text reviews before but I have given some great recommendations to people before explaining why it is great and anything else.


Or you can show picture ?


----------



## meebles127 (Jul 27, 2016)

As in the mechanism and compared to other cubes? Yes. I also plan on starting a YouTube channel and by the time it would arrive from China I'd probably my channel ready to go. I will also plan on doing a nice long text review on the cubers sub reddit.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake US Warehouse Product List

Each order will add a formula lube oil for free 

*Cyclone Boys FeiChang 2x2x2  $3.53*
*X-cube Gear CubeⅠ $5.39*
*Sheng Shou Skewb  $4.41*
*ShengShou Aurora 3x3x3 $4.96*
*YJ Yuhu Megaminx $5.73*
*Qiyi MoFangGe Thunderclap $5.33*
*Cyclone Boys 4x4x4  $5.37*
*MoZhi 2x2x2 Pyraminx $2.61*
*ShengShou 5x5x5 $5.44*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

meebles127 said:


> As in the mechanism and compared to other cubes? Yes. I also plan on starting a YouTube channel and by the time it would arrive from China I'd probably my channel ready to go. I will also plan on doing a nice long text review on the cubers sub reddit.



Good ,on reddit is good ,PM me address


----------



## h2f (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Or you can show picture ?



You mean text or video review?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

h2f said:


> You mean text or video review?



All kinds are ok


----------



## h2f (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok. I can do it for you - an video review English or Polish. I'm older cuber (42 years old), I do a vlog on yt, some tutorials (blinds), an uboxing. I got over 60 subscribers. I love Thunderclap v1 - it's my main. I also use other stuff from MFG - skewb, sq1, megaminx.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello,
> We need 5 reviewers for Qiyi thunderclap V2
> If you have interest ,reply to me ,give me your reviews you done before


HI I would like to be a reviewer. I don't have a YouTube channel but I have been thinking of starting one for a while and this would be a great reason to start. Also I have a comp in 20 days with over 200 people witch would be a great place to spread the news about the thunderclap v2.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

h2f said:


> Ok. I can do it for you - an video review English or Polish. I'm older cuber (42 years old), I do a vlog on yt, some tutorials (blinds), an uboxing. I got over 60 subscribers. I love Thunderclap v1 - it's my main. I also use other stuff from MFG - skewb, sq1, megaminx.


ok ,PM me your address


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> HI I would like to be a reviewer. I don't have a YouTube channel but I have been thinking of starting one for a while and this would be a great reason to start. Also I have a comp in 20 days with over 200 people witch would be a great place to spread the news about the thunderclap v2.



OK, pm me with your address ,but promise to give me review


----------



## h2f (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> ok ,PM me your address



Done! Thanks.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello,
> We need 5 reviewers for Qiyi thunderclap V2
> If you have interest ,reply to me ,give me your reviews you done before



I'd like to review it for you. I have a YouTube Channel with 5.6k subscribers and had done tons of reviews before


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 27, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello,
> We need 5 reviewers for Qiyi thunderclap V2
> If you have interest ,reply to me ,give me your reviews you done before



I'd like to. I've done reviews before and I order from you guys a lot.
Here's my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SolveThatCube263


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> I'd like to. I've done reviews before and I order from you guys a lot.
> Here's my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SolveThatCube263


Ok, Pm me your payment email ,I can get your address there


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2016)

APdRF said:


> I'd like to review it for you. I have a YouTube Channel with 5.6k subscribers and had done tons of reviews before


 
You are here as well


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2016)

New Dayan Cube ,it is a pyraminx ,but it is concave side ,will they add stickers ?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> New Dayan Cube ,it is a pyraminx ,but it is concave side ,will they add stickers ?


Those dents look really interesting. Probably a place to put fingers for better grip. Hope this Pyra will be good


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Those dents look really interesting. Probably a place to put fingers for better grip. Hope this Pyra will be good


Hello ,I see your message ,but why I can not reply


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 28, 2016)

New Products from US warehouse 
*Qiyi Mo Fang Ge Aohu 5x5x5 $5.33*
*ShengShou 9x9x9 $38.23
QiYi Mofangge MFG Heimanba Speed Cube 2x2x2,3x3x3,4x4x4,5x5x5 $14.44
DianSheng 3x3x3  $2.74
Formula 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 $9.99 


*


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,I see your message ,but why I can not reply


I guess I accidently made it closed I'll try to change it or make a new one

Edit: fixed this. U should be able to reply now


----------



## APdRF (Jul 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> You are here as well



Yes


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 29, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Yes


Yours always arranged ,do not worry


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 29, 2016)

Figured I would also put this in here since it is relevant;

Here is my review of Lightake's U.S. warehouse and their customer service

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/lightake-u-s-warehouse-review-unboxing.61847/


----------



## APdRF (Jul 29, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Yours always arranged ,do not worry



Thank you, I will not worry


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lightake.com website is down right now btw. Figured I would post this for anyone trying to access it.

--EDIT-- Website is now back up


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2016)

So Funny


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Thank you, I will not worry





ender9994 said:


> Lightake.com website is down right now btw. Figured I would post this for anyone trying to access it.
> 
> --EDIT-- Website is now back up



Just now ,our site been attacked ,now all ok when we are back to work


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 1, 2016)

ender9994 said:


> Figured I would also put this in here since it is relevant;
> 
> Here is my review of Lightake's U.S. warehouse and their customer service
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/lightake-u-s-warehouse-review-unboxing.61847/



Your review is perfect


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 2, 2016)

*100 Steps Super Power 3D Maze Magical Intellect Ball*

*



*


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ordered a white SS 9X9 on July 30 and I received it today Aug 4, it took less than a week for it to arrive!!! Wow, shipping was fast and price was great!  Hope they will get more puzzles in the US warehouse in the future.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 6, 2016)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Ordered a white SS 9X9 on July 30 and I received it today Aug 4, it took less than a week for it to arrive!!! Wow, shipping was fast and price was great!  Hope they will get more puzzles in the US warehouse in the future.



Yes ,some new cubes on the way to the US warehouse


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 6, 2016)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Ordered a white SS 9X9 on July 30 and I received it today Aug 4, it took less than a week for it to arrive!!! Wow, shipping was fast and price was great!  Hope they will get more puzzles in the US warehouse in the future.




Shengshou 9X9 ,not a easy cube


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Aug 8, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Yes ,some new cubes on the way to the US warehouse



Great to hear!



Lightake.com said:


> Shengshou 9X9 ,not a easy cube



Couldn't resist at the great price for it lol. Its not a hard cube as long as you can solve a 4x4, just takes time


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 8, 2016)

US warehouse normal take about 4 days


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2016)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Great to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist at the great price for it lol. Its not a hard cube as long as you can solve a 4x4, just takes time


We have new cubes on warehouse now ,you can check


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2016)

What product do you want in US warehouse ? 
How much the price is ? 
You can list to me .normal product will be more expensive than the local warehouse ,but it will take a little time to receive the cube ,how will you balance ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 10, 2016)

Gans Air FAQ Collect

1、Q how stable it is? the feeling is compared to the previous 356 or 357?
A it does hold its cubic shape much better than the gan356s v1 i got. definitely not flimsy it is also noticeably lighter and softer
2、Q how do the lower G nuts feel, like the green and blues, compared to the reds and oranges etc.
A they act like buttons/switches. feels like MX reds if u ask me, none of them were tactile /s
tbh the G series ones felt more like normal springs to me (JUST by 'handfeel') the red and orange ones are really stiff. but i wouldnt know before really putting them in the cube
3、Q How viscous are the lubes? And how do they affect the performance of the cubes. Is it comparable to the Cubicle lubes?
A the two lubes one is called the standard lube (blue one with 'maintenance lube' in translation) is about the same as 30k and the other one doesnt have an english name (magic oil in translation) is around 10k
right now it feels a bit thicker and i feel some slight 'padding' from the standard lube. performs much like traxxas though.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Aug 11, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> What product do you want in US warehouse ?
> How much the price is ?
> You can list to me .normal product will be more expensive than the local warehouse ,but it will take a little time to receive the cube ,how will you balance ?



Any chance you will be able to stock bigger cubes? Such as the SS 8x8, 10x10 and 11x11 in white? Also having the cubic MoYu 7x7 stickerless and 13x13 would be great too  Ever since I got the 9x9, I want the other big cubes too lol


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 11, 2016)

Received the New Thunderclap yesterday. Thanks LighTake!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Received the New Thunderclap yesterday. Thanks LighTake!



Wow ,thank you so much


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2016)

Shengshou 10*10 US warehouse sold out


----------



## virginia (Aug 15, 2016)

Please put the yuxin 5x5 in the warehouse, stuckerless or white. And that yj yupo in white or sticker less. Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2016)

virginia said:


> Please put the yuxin 5x5 in the warehouse, stuckerless or white. And that yj yupo in white or sticker less. Thanks!


Thank you for your feedback ,we will collect more information ,then send to US warehouse together


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 15, 2016)

*Cyclone Boys FeiYi Mugua Restock Now $4.86 Free Shipping http://goo.gl/7CssP4*

*



*


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2016)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Any chance you will be able to stock bigger cubes? Such as the SS 8x8, 10x10 and 11x11 in white? Also having the cubic MoYu 7x7 stickerless and 13x13 would be great too  Ever since I got the 9x9, I want the other big cubes too lol


we not have more stock bigger cubes in US warehouse now , if you need more , we suggest you can be buy from our China warehouse


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2016)

New arrival!New 32 Faces Magic Cube Football Shape Hollow Puzzle http://goo.gl/WxJjnP


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 17, 2016)

Someone say this is not just a cube ,but I admit this is a irregular cube 
It looks like snow ,also it can turn to be a stove shape http://goo.gl/wlNw5L


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 19, 2016)

So many new products ,so I am not going to tell one by one ,together send to you 

Can someone tell me which is the best to send to test ? Seemed really hard to decide


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 19, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> So many new products ,so I am not going to tell one by one ,together send to you
> 
> Can someone tell me which is the best to send to test ? Seemed really hard to decide


What 2x2 is that?


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 19, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> So many new products ,so I am not going to tell one by one ,together send to you
> 
> Can someone tell me which is the best to send to test ? Seemed really hard to decide



The shengshou wind 4x4, the weichuang gts, the gans air and the tuttminx is what I think Most people is interested in but I can be wrong.


----------



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

Can356 Air, cyclone boys pyraminx, yuxin white 2x2,or the weichuang


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 20, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> What 2x2 is that?


Yuxin White


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 20, 2016)

virginia said:


> Can356 Air, cyclone boys pyraminx, yuxin white 2x2,or the weichuang



All ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 20, 2016)

**** Tier Meme Copy from reddit


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 20, 2016)

Weichuang 5x5 or Gans Air


----------



## virginia (Aug 20, 2016)

Not all , one or 2 of those preferably the weichuang or white. There are already a lot of videos of the air out already and most of the youtubers already have them


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 20, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> **** Tier Meme Copy from reddit


Nice memes!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2016)

virginia said:


> Not all , one or 2 of those preferably the weichuang or white. There are already a lot of videos of the air out already and most of the youtubers already have them


Hello ,do you want to have a try


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Weichuang 5x5 or Gans Air




Want to try again ? Tell me


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Nice memes!


Do you want to test cube for us ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2016)

*ZhiSheng Panda Cube 2x2 Magic Cube ，it's so adorable! http://goo.gl/WFrgMm *
**


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Want to try again ? Tell me


Yeah I'd love too!


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> *ZhiSheng Panda Cube 2x2 Magic Cube ，it's so adorable! http://goo.gl/WFrgMm *
> *View attachment 6765View attachment 6766*



And I just ordered the yj Cat cube..


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Do you want to test cube for us ?


I would love to test, please contact me


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 23, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> **** Tier Meme Copy from reddit


Lol. Couldn't have trolled Rubiks much better.


----------



## virginia (Aug 23, 2016)

I would love to test cubes! If you message me we could work that out and I could possibly make a blog to review cubes on? 

Also, I have an order I will place later and was wondering how long do you take to ship from your us warehouse?


----------



## APdRF (Aug 23, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Weichuang 5x5 or Gans Air



Yes, these two cubes seem the best to try! Also, that kind of memes are hilarious xD


----------



## Tom606060 (Aug 23, 2016)

I would love to test cubes as well. I am the leader of a cubing project at my local 4-H project and I always recommend cubes for students to buy.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> And I just ordered the yj Cat cube..



All animal


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> And I just ordered the yj Cat cube..


thanks for your support !


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2016)

From reddit post 

Lightake US Warehouse - Absurd Low Prices

I used Lightake a few times in the past, the shipping was slow, but it was usually free so I didn't complain. When the Dreidel Cube came out, I ordered it and they botched my order and it took _forever_ for them to fix it...it was a nightmare and I swore off the company.

However, a few weeks ago someone posted that Lightake had a 9x9 for $40. I couldn't pass that up and since it was from the US warehouse, the shipping wasn't like it usually is. My cube arrived, I was happy, and all was good in the world.

Well, I just checked their US warehouse lists and OMFG the prices are stupid cheap! I wrote all that above to show I don't work for them or anything. anyway, the SS 7x7 is available for $12. What? I loathe my V-Cube 6 and 7 and can replace them both for just over $20? The 9x9 is now $28. This is madness!

While my wallet is itching to order, I fear my wife will kill me if I have more cubes arrive on my doorstep. Just figured I'd share.

Reply to you : That because of our wrong decision on amazon ,now we have big quantity stocks on US warehouse ,now everyday we should pay the warehouse manger big amount of money ,so our boss should clearance them .
Seemed even crazy for our sales rep .But don't try to take us as a fake website ,new products just on the normal price .
Now some cubes get less and less now ,so will not go back to that crazy price ,so take chance all !! It is really a unique opportunity


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 24, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> And I just ordered the yj Cat cube..


thanks for your support ,but which cat cube ?


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 24, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> thanks for your support ,but which cat cube ?



This one: http://www.lightake.com/p/YJ-YJ8111-Zhaocai-Cat-Lucky-Cat-Style-Twisty-Puzzle-2x2x2_M1172.html


----------



## h2f (Aug 25, 2016)

The review of Thunderclap you've sent


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2016)

Got from US warehouse


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 25, 2016)

Fangshi Megaminx ,Now who left ,shengshou ,qiyi ,moyu ,who is the next to produce megaminx ?


----------



## h2f (Aug 25, 2016)

Edges look strange and I hope it'll not the same as DianMa case.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 25, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Fangshi Megaminx ,Now who left ,shengshou ,qiyi ,moyu ,who is the next to produce megaminx ?



yay fangshi are back!i absolutely love the fangshi 2x2. i probably wont get this megaminx but if they make a new 2x2 and 3x3 i would buy them both!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow!!
Hopefully this puzzle is revolutionizing as the Shuangren


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Wow!!
> Hopefully this puzzle is revolutionizing as the Shuangren



Hope so


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> yay fangshi are back!i absolutely love the fangshi 2x2. i probably wont get this megaminx but if they make a new 2x2 and 3x3 i would buy them both!



Waiting  Still the actually time do not open to us


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2016)

h2f said:


> Edges look strange and I hope it'll not the same as DianMa case.




What's the matter with Dianma?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 26, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> What's the matter with Dianma?


The edges were smaller than the corners causing it to be really akward


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 26, 2016)

Where is your package now from our US warehouse
he got his now ,thanks for his video,he must be a good student ,so many books on his desk


----------



## h2f (Aug 26, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> What's the matter with Dianma?



The cube was awkward and I guess that's why it wasnt popular. But I've seen few people using it during competition.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 29, 2016)

h2f said:


> The cube was awkward and I guess that's why it wasnt popular. But I've seen few people using it during competition.


yes , maybe somebody like use it than other type


----------



## h2f (Aug 29, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> yes , maybe somebody like use it than other type



Only if it's very good cube. Maybe it is?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 29, 2016)

Right or left ?


----------



## Kotra25 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Right or left ?



I prioritise school so left.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 29, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Right or left ?


Right

I ordered a shengshou megaminx (aurora) and one of the stickers fell off before I got it


----------



## keima (Aug 30, 2016)

Can I order item to the US Warehouse if i live in Europe?
Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 31, 2016)

keima said:


> Can I order item to the US Warehouse if i live in Europe?
> Thank you for your answer.



I am sorry ,we still not have Europe warehouse


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 1, 2016)

*ShengShou 9x9x9 $29.23 Only 6 left http://goo.gl/T7yH0r*


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay, Okay you convinced me. Bought a 9x9x9 puzzle as well as a few other cubes


----------



## the_capow (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi I just bought a Shengshou 9x9, Shengshou Skewb, Shengshou 6x6, Cycone Boys 4x4, and Formula Lube. I was wondering if you could add more shapemods to the U.S. Store because I am extremely impatient. The one I am looking for is a 4x4 Fisher which I know you carry on your Chinese Store. I am a cuber just trying to build my collection. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> *ShengShou 9x9x9 $29.23 Only 6 left http://goo.gl/T7yH0r*



I bought another one Sunday lol after checking out the site to see if there were any new puzzles and saw that the price had dropped again. I received it today, came fast again. But this time it came with a set of stickers and a free Baymax pillow :O, but first time it didn't have stickers or pillow lol. It doesn't matter since the pillow was an awesome surprise, not sure if intentional or not though lol Thanks


----------



## the_capow (Sep 4, 2016)

Just got my 9x9 and a baymax pillow but no stickers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 5, 2016)

the_capow said:


> Hi I just bought a Shengshou 9x9, Shengshou Skewb, Shengshou 6x6, Cycone Boys 4x4, and Formula Lube. I was wondering if you could add more shapemods to the U.S. Store because I am extremely impatient. The one I am looking for is a 4x4 Fisher which I know you carry on your Chinese Store. I am a cuber just trying to build my collection. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi thanks for your support ,yes ,we'll add more cube to our US warehouse in the future


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 5, 2016)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I bought another one Sunday lol after checking out the site to see if there were any new puzzles and saw that the price had dropped again. I received it today, came fast again. But this time it came with a set of stickers and a free Baymax pillow :O, but first time it didn't have stickers or pillow lol. It doesn't matter since the pillow was an awesome surprise, not sure if intentional or not though lol Thanks


hi, that's free gift


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> hi, that's free gift



Thank you for the nice surprise


----------



## mickael (Sep 10, 2016)

Hullo,

I have done a big order but still processing, what is the average time of this step? 

Thanks thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2016)

mickael said:


> Hullo,
> 
> I have done a big order but still processing, what is the average time of this step?
> 
> Thanks thanks!


Tell me your order number ,will check soon


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 13, 2016)

Us warehouse new arrival 
*MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx US$ 8.99 http://goo.gl/q6wxXe*
*GuanHu Megaminx US$ 5.48 http://goo.gl/HZAzwT
GAN356 AIR 3x3x3 US$ 20.59 http://goo.gl/NzNhOc
MoYu Weilong GTS US$ 12.88 http://goo.gl/mPKila 



*


----------



## mickael (Sep 13, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Tell me your order number ,will check soon


It's OK, I had someone on FB. Thanks !


----------



## the_capow (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi I was wondering if the cube bundles will soon come in white. Specifically the Yuxin 3x3 4x4 and 5x5. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 23, 2016)

the_capow said:


> Hi I was wondering if the cube bundles will soon come in white. Specifically the Yuxin 3x3 4x4 and 5x5. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello, because white color is not as popular as black color ,so here do not have many white bundles ,thus you can try to add these three cubes in your cart ,then try to pay together .


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 23, 2016)

Who knows the name of all the cubes ? Just try


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 23, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Who knows the name of all the cubes ? Just try


I am at least going to try.

Calvins super 3x3x5, c4u half proportional 3x3x5, c4u 3x3x7, diansheng super 3x3x2, calvins/hunters 2x4x6, calvins 3x3x5, calvins crazy bad 4x4x6 Fisher cuboid, mf8 2x3x4, witeden 3x3x6, calvins/tomz 4x4x6, ayi 3x4x4, ayi 4x4x5 and ayi 4x5x5.

I didn't Google anything so it should be interesting to know how many rights I have.


----------



## the_capow (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi how long have your orders taken?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zava (Sep 28, 2016)

the_capow said:


> Hi how long have your orders taken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is taking 2+ months, and they haven't even sent the cube yet. I emailed them multiple times that I haven't received the cube I paid for on July 22nd, they offered that they will resend it some weeks ago, but now the customer service wrote an email saying the package is signed off (which is obviously wrong as I haven't received anything), so they have nothing else to do with it. luckily it was just 1 cube, so not much money I'm losing there right now (I'm not giving up without a fight!)

it is also not my first time having a bad experience with lightake. 2 years ago I got delivered a cube with a broken corner, I spent *a year *(!) and 50+ mails to get a replacement / refund / coupon with the price of the purchase. after a while I considered mailing them as a hobby, so it was fun writing a bunch of emails.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> I am at least going to try.
> 
> Calvins super 3x3x5, c4u half proportional 3x3x5, c4u 3x3x7, diansheng super 3x3x2, calvins/hunters 2x4x6, calvins 3x3x5, calvins crazy bad 4x4x6 Fisher cuboid, mf8 2x3x4, witeden 3x3x6, calvins/tomz 4x4x6, ayi 3x4x4, ayi 4x4x5 and ayi 4x5x5.
> 
> I didn't Google anything so it should be interesting to know how many rights I have.




You seemed to be a master for cubes


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2016)

*Yuxin HuangLong 9x9x9 $58.71 https://goo.gl/c78ieM*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2016)

Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 28, 2016)

Another flower cube is coming ,this is a handsome design


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct




1?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct


12?


----------



## stoic (Sep 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct


30?


----------



## Tom606060 (Sep 28, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct



12?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2016)

Tom606060 said:


> 12?



Not correct


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2016)

stoic said:


> 30?



Wow ,first to get this answer ,how it goes to 30 ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2016)

*Yuxin HuangLong 9x9x9 $58.71 https://goo.gl/c78ieM*


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 29, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Why 90% fail answer ? I think yours answer can be correct


1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + (11) + 1 + 1 +1 + (11) + (0) + 1 = 30

splitting an integer onto 2 different lines is kind of bizarre, though I guess that's the point


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 29, 2016)

ender9994 said:


> 1 + 1 + 1 + 1 + (11) + 1 + 1 +1 + (11) + (0) + 1 = 30
> 
> splitting an integer onto 2 different lines is kind of bizarre, though I guess that's the point



Seemed you are right , now I know why 90% fail


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 29, 2016)

But in the end it says X 0 +1 so it must be 1


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 29, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> But in the end it says X 0 +1 so it must be 1


It says +X0+1


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 29, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> It says +X0+1


Ok i don't know that math yet.


----------



## stoic (Sep 29, 2016)

From here:


> The convention is that when parentheses are not used to show the contrary, multiplication precedes addition (and subtraction)


----------



## Kotra25 (Sep 29, 2016)

stoic said:


> From here:



Ok


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

stoic said:


> From here:



Great


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

US Warehouse New Products 

* YJ 3X3X3 Fisher  $3.29*
*Shengshou 2×2 Megaminx $8.99 
GAN356 AIR 3x3x3  $21.33 
ZhiSheng Panda Cube 2x2 $8.33 
ShengShou Legend Big 3x3x3  $4.24 



*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

*YJ8244 MoYu Magnetic Pyramid Pyraminx $7.63*
*Yuxin Zhisheng Purple Kylin 5x5x5 $11.56 
GuanHu Megaminx  $5.18

*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

*ShengShou 9x9x9  $29.23 *
*ShengShou 7x7x7 $11.99
ShengShou 6x6x6 $9.56
ShengShou 5x5x5 $4.85 


*


----------



## the_capow (Sep 30, 2016)

No 8x8 [emoji29]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

the_capow said:


> No 8x8 [emoji29]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello,do you need the link for 8x8?


----------



## the_capow (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah do you have white?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_capow (Sep 30, 2016)

I have up to 9x9 except 8x8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

the_capow said:


> I have up to 9x9 except 8x8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*ShengShou 8x8x8 Only black color here *


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 30, 2016)

the_capow said:


> I have up to 9x9 except 8x8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.lightake.com/p/ShengShou-8x8x8-Magic-Cube-83mm-White_M162202.html

White color here


----------



## the_capow (Sep 30, 2016)

Ok thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 30, 2016)

What is the relationship between Lightake and Magic Cube Mall?


----------



## Zava (Oct 6, 2016)

Zava said:


> mine is taking 2+ months, and they haven't even sent the cube yet. I emailed them multiple times that I haven't received the cube I paid for on July 22nd, they offered that they will resend it some weeks ago, but now the customer service wrote an email saying the package is signed off (which is obviously wrong as I haven't received anything), so they have nothing else to do with it. luckily it was just 1 cube, so not much money I'm losing there right now (I'm not giving up without a fight!)
> 
> it is also not my first time having a bad experience with lightake. 2 years ago I got delivered a cube with a broken corner, I spent *a year *(!) and 50+ mails to get a replacement / refund / coupon with the price of the purchase. after a while I considered mailing them as a hobby, so it was fun writing a bunch of emails.




dear lightake, 

will I ever get any answer to the mails I sent to your customer service about this problem? 
I don't think that it is great for your business that you don't send the cubes to the customers who paid upfront for them, and then totally ignore them when they are asking questions about their missing packages.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 6, 2016)

Zava said:


> dear lightake,
> 
> will I ever get any answer to the mails I sent to your customer service about this problem?
> I don't think that it is great for your business that you don't send the cubes to the customers who paid upfront for them, and then totally ignore them when they are asking questions about their missing packages.



Hello ,can you tell me your email address you used to sent us ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 6, 2016)

What the??  who in the world should solve this???


----------



## Tom606060 (Oct 6, 2016)

HI can you tell me when this order will be shipped out?
W1610050200008

Thanks

Also, when will more cubes be moved to the US warehouse?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom606060 said:


> HI can you tell me when this order will be shipped out?
> W1610050200008
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Yes ,shipped ,tracking number is *74899992140435780059 *


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 7, 2016)

Who is the master for collecting all ?


----------



## the_capow (Oct 8, 2016)

Crazy bad cuber or super Antonio vavalvdi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zava (Oct 10, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> Hello ,can you tell me your email address you used to sent us ?


I sent you a PM last Thursday with it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 11, 2016)

Zava said:


> I sent you a PM last Thursday with it.


sorry, may i know your email ? we check it for you


----------



## Zava (Oct 12, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> sorry, may i know your email ? we check it for you


I already sent it to you in a private message. I don't want to share it on a public forum.
if you click here, you can view your private messages.


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 13, 2016)

NEW QiYi pyraminx. Is it main competitor to the Moyu magnetic pyraminx ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 18, 2016)

QiYi X-Man Design Magnetic Pyraminx Introduction


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 25, 2016)

One fans offer the photo from twitter .


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 31, 2016)

Do you know this one ?


----------



## Kotra25 (Oct 31, 2016)

Xman Bell?


----------



## Cubister (Nov 1, 2016)

Zava said:


> now the customer service wrote an email saying the package is signed off (which is obviously wrong as I haven't received anything), so they have nothing else to do with it.


They probably base this on the information they get from EMPS.

Here is the problem. I followed my order from Lightake via EMPS. According to EMPS my order was picked up on 26.09.16. EMPS states the order has been delivered on 29.10.16, but I haven't received anything yet. I really don't know whats going on, the whole process takes too long, even from china.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2016)

yes, *QiYi X-Man Design Magnetic*


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 2, 2016)

what 's your order No. or tracking No.? did you go to post office inquiry it ?


Cubister said:


> They probably base this on the information they get from EMPS.
> 
> Here is the problem. I followed my order from Lightake via EMPS. According to EMPS my order was picked up on 26.09.16. EMPS states the order has been delivered on 29.10.16, but I haven't received anything yet. I really don't know whats going on, the whole process takes too long, even from china.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Cubister (Nov 2, 2016)

I wrote you a detailed PM.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 4, 2016)

QiYi Magnetic Pyraminx in stock now !!!



https://goo.gl/T6BXFS


----------



## CoconutHead (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi!

I'm trying to order from your website, but the coupon codes that are available aren't working. The coupon code I'm using is on the front page too so I'm sure it's not supposed to be expired. Please let me know how to fix this so I can make my order.

Thanks!


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 8, 2016)

CoconutHead said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm trying to order from your website, but the coupon codes that are available aren't working. The coupon code I'm using is on the front page too so I'm sure it's not supposed to be expired. Please let me know how to fix this so I can make my order.
> 
> Thanks!


What's code ? this is our new code : SALE011 ,
If the item in promotion or with the free shipping ,then you can not use the coupon.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 14, 2016)

The new model will coming! ShengShou 2X2 Mirror with silver stickers . how much do you think ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 18, 2016)

Do you like this color ? https://goo.gl/Us7bKe


----------



## virginia (Nov 20, 2016)

You should make a new coupon code for black Friday coming up... SALE011 expired.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 23, 2016)

this code can be use , but if the item in promotion or with the free shipping ,then you can not use the coupon. about the black friday , aha ,stay tuned! 


virginia said:


> You should make a new coupon code for black Friday coming up... SALE011 expired.


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 28, 2016)

Have you started preparing Christmas presents ?


----------



## Emily Wang (Nov 30, 2016)

I ordered something 10 days ago and it doesn't look like it's shipped yet.


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi LightTake,

I ordered some cubes on black friday and they just came! I'm happy so far with lighttake, but I have to wait until Christmas to open them.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 7, 2016)

who knows this big puzzle??


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 7, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Hi LightTake,
> 
> I ordered some cubes on black friday and they just came! I'm happy so far with lighttake, but I have to wait until Christmas to open them.


that would be a big surprise !


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 7, 2016)

Emily Wang said:


> I ordered something 10 days ago and it doesn't look like it's shipped yet.


could you offer your order No , inbox ？


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 7, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> who knows this big puzzle??



I think this means Yuxin will have at least 2x2-7x7, and 9x9-11x11. That just leaves 8x8, and 12+. Is Yuxin going to come out with the 15x15 before Moyu?


----------



## wertyuipo (Dec 11, 2016)

Are you planning on selling the Yuxin 7x7 in the near future?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 16, 2016)

wertyuipo said:


> Are you planning on selling the Yuxin 7x7 in the near future?


 sorry , no . but you can buy it from here 



www.magiccubemall.com


----------



## Kotra25 (Dec 16, 2016)

Do you have any partnership with magiccubemall?


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 20, 2016)

Kotra25 said:


> Do you have any partnership with magiccubemall?


no, but we think is a great new store


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 20, 2016)

*50% discount now !just need $ 1.5 https://goo.gl/gvCPlP



*


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 20, 2016)

I used "SALE012" and got less than a 1% discount...


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 26, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I used "SALE012" and got less than a 1% discount...


hi, happy new year !If the item in promotion or with the free shipping ,then you can not use the coupon.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 26, 2016)

Lightake.com said:


> hi, happy new year !If the item in promotion or with the free shipping ,then you can not use the coupon.



I did get a discount from the coupon though, it was just really small


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 26, 2016)

Happy new year every one !https://goo.gl/X3A0ET hope your life like of the gans cube color beautiful and nice !


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 29, 2016)

1973486 said:


> I did get a discount from the coupon though, it was just really small


maybe some items discount ,so can't support that coupon


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 29, 2016)

Limited Edition ! MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx and MoYu Magnetic Skewb total sell 1200 pcs ttps://goo.gl/qii0iQ


----------



## KamoCubes (Jan 7, 2017)

Are you sure that you don't have a partnership with magic cube mall? Because when you click on the social media links on magic cube mall's page they take you to Lightake's social media and one of there promo pictures was linked under lightake.com/xx


----------



## Tahrbo (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Lightake,

Could you tell me when this order will likely be shipped?
Q1701181700004


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have seen you claim to have no relation to magiccubemall.com however according to scam adviser you are connected to the same server:

IP Address: 169.53.226.69 United States





Hosting Service: SoftLayer Technologies
Registrar: GODADDY.COM, LLC
Web : http://registrar.godaddy.com
Domain Created: 2010-05-24 00:00:00
Domain Expires: 2016-05-24 00:00:00
Domain Life: 2192
Website Value: $23477.24
Speed: Average (1021ms)

16 Other WebSites On This Server
peleustech.com
cn 
..42% 
help.letsecig.com
cn 
..65% 
letsecig.com
cn 
..67% 
cart.lightake.com
us 
..75% 
formulacube.com
us 
..83% 
help.lightake.com
us 
..86% 
support.lightake.com
us 
..86% 
magiccubemall.com
us 
..88% 
prodropshipping.com
us 
..100% 
iforpet.com
cn 
..42% 
account.lightake.com
us /




..click to check 
my.letsecig.com
us /




..click to check 
sure-mart.com
us /




..click to check 
help.magiccubemall.com
us /




..click to check 
account.magiccubemall.com
us /




..click to check 
cart.magiccubemall.com
us /




..click to check 

you also have a 10% trust rating, so is it safe to trust magiccubemall???

also I think it is pretty safe to suggest that you are all based in china not US.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 30, 2017)

Both Lightake and magiccubemall do business with people on these forums. I suspect that if they were not trustworthy these threads and others would fill up quickly with complaints, and I haven't seen much of that. Ultimately their prices are low. If you want a US based company with a little more accountability you can go with the cubicle and pay a little more. I personally haven't done business with Lightake, but I have done a little business with magiccubemall. It was a little frustrating waiting for the slow boat from China, and because of questions about exchange rate I would recommend paying through PayPal if possible, but ultimately I did get what I ordered.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Both Lightake and magiccubemall do business with people on these forums. I suspect that if they were not trustworthy these threads and others would fill up quickly with complaints, and I haven't seen much of that. Ultimately their prices are low. If you want a US based company with a little more accountability you can go with the cubicle and pay a little more. I personally haven't done business with Lightake, but I have done a little business with magiccubemall. It was a little frustrating waiting for the slow boat from China, and because of questions about exchange rate I would recommend paying through PayPal if possible, but ultimately I did get what I ordered.


How much is their shipping though, it seems cheaper than zcube but I think there shipping is probably alot more that is if they are trustworthy, I have seen many bad reviews elsewhere online for them though
.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> How much is their shipping though, it seems cheaper than zcube but I think there shipping is probably alot more that is if they are trustworthy, I have seen many bad reviews elsewhere online for them though
> .



Shipping is advertised right on the page next to the cost of the puzzle. Zcube is not nearly as clear regarding the cost of shipping.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Shipping is advertised right on the page next to the cost of the puzzle. Zcube is not nearly as clear regarding the cost of shipping.


 both there websites is also extremely annoying, I searched for wuque, and it gave me three options black white or colourful(stickerless) I clicked on the colourful one and it directly linked me back to black, and when I changed the colour it would not let me add it to cart( I think it was actually magiccubemall but they basically have copied lightakes source code and changed the products so I'm guessing it's the same with lightake


----------



## Tahrbo (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello,

I placed an order two weeks ago and it's still in the Processing stage. I would really like to know what's happening. I posted a message last week asking about this and I sent you a private message two days ago but I've been ignored.

My concern is whether you have all of my items in stock. If you don't, some other stores are having sales on what I want and I can go with them fill in the holes in my order. I honestly don't mind waiting a month or two if that's what it takes, but I would really appreciate some information in the meantime.

My order is OrderID : Q1701181700004.





Tahrbo said:


> Hi Lightake,
> 
> Could you tell me when this order will likely be shipped?
> Q1701181700004


----------



## Tahrbo (Jan 31, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaand then I realized that they're on break for Chinese New Year...

>.<





Tahrbo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I placed an order two weeks ago and it's still in the Processing stage. I would really like to know what's happening. I posted a message last week asking about this and I sent you a private message two days ago but I've been ignored.
> 
> ...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 1, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I have seen you claim to have no relation to magiccubemall.com however according to scam adviser you are connected to the same server:
> 
> IP Address: 169.53.226.69 United States
> 
> ...



As long as both the stores provide decent services, it shouldn't matter who owns the store.


----------



## Tahrbo (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello,

I just checked today on your website and you have cancelled my order, Q1701181700004, which was placed on Feb 18.

I wasn't notified about this at all. I had to find out by checking on my orders on the website. Do you normally tell customers when you cancel their orders? This was my first order from Lightake and between my messages inquiring about my order status being ignored and then having my order canceled without any indication whatsoever, this has been a very unpleasant experience.


----------



## ozie (Feb 17, 2017)

Do you plan to sell the Yuxin 7x7x7 ? Can't find it on http://www.lightake.com/


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 18, 2017)

ozie said:


> Do you plan to sell the Yuxin 7x7x7 ? Can't find it on http://www.lightake.com/



I believe they are affiliated with MagicCubeMall, who specialise in higher order cubes. Pretty sure someone asked the same question recently and someone from the official Lightake account recommended MCM. They're on the same web domain, and share several pages on their website...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 18, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> I believe they are affiliated with MagicCubeMall, who specialise in higher order cubes. Pretty sure someone asked the same question recently and someone from the official Lightake account recommended MCM. They're on the same web domain, and share several pages on their website...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 on this page or the previous page if this thread, I copied the server's part of scamadviser's review on lightake, it is interesting to note that no one from lightake has seemed to have replied to that


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> on this page or the previous page if this thread, I copied the server's part of scamadviser's review on lightake, it is interesting to note that no one from lightake has seemed to have replied to that



That is just a DNS lookup. I used the same technique for research on Chinese malware when I was in college. Usually Chinese websites are registered in China. It is notable that they use godaddy. That is very typical of American websites, but in my research very rare for Chinese sites. When they use a hosting service like that there is really very little you can learn from that information. If they didn't you could possibly get a physical address of the server, or at least of the person who registered the website.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> it is interesting to note that no one from lightake has seemed to have replied to that



I don't think there's anything malicious in it, they're just running two separate websites/businesses. I've used Lightake several times, and there's zero risk they're a scam. Abnormal practice, possibly, but I wouldn't hesitate to order from either site. I'd imagine that many employees of both companies are unaware of the link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok


pipkiksass said:


> I don't think there's anything malicious in it, they're just running two separate websites/businesses. I've used Lightake several times, and there's zero risk they're a scam. Abnormal practice, possibly, but I wouldn't hesitate to order from either site. I'd imagine that many employees of both companies are unaware of the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thank you, it is just I was going to order from them until I found the 10% trust rating- I've ordered it from zcube and am very pleased with 7 day shipping from China to UK but pleased to know that lightake is ok, but I found now that after 20% discount and buy one get one free mf3rs, zcube is better value- sorry I had to do this on your thread lightake


----------



## ozie (Feb 20, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> I believe they are affiliated with MagicCubeMall, who specialise in higher order cubes. Pretty sure someone asked the same question recently and someone from the official Lightake account recommended MCM.



Yeah, their web sites look identical. MCM pretends to offer paypal - but does not.
Lightake sells all the other 7x7s (Wuji, MF7S, SS, SS mini, Aofu, Aofu GT), but not the Yuxin. Strange.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 2, 2017)

some new items in US warehouse updates:
Z-cube 2x2x2 $5.59
Z-cube Skewb $6.87
Ghost Cube 3x3 $14.52
QiYi WuQue 4x4 $15.82
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx $7.99
Z-cube 4x4 $7.99
MoYu MF5S Black $8.7
QiYi ThunderClap V2 $5.59
YJ Yu Long 3x3x3 $4.99
2x2x2 Windmill Speed Cube $5.89
Z-cube 5x5 $9.73
Devil Head Puzzle $15.78
Qiyi Wuji 7x7 $29.72
Yumo Cangfeng 4x4x4 $5.23
5-Piece Cube Set Stickerless $25.92
*Shengshou 2×2 Megaminx $8.17
QiYi Valk3 Colorful $15.89
ShengShou Pyraminx $12.1
MoYu Magnetic Skewb $9.38
GAN356 AIR 3x3x3 $20.76
Moyu Cube Collection Bag $9.31
MoYu Weilong GTS 3x3x3 $12.71
YongJun 3X3X3 Fisher Cube $7.15

More items click HERE



*


----------



## mitja (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,
my blue/yellow edge piecebroke away from its base on my Valk3 ( colorfull)bought at your store. I made no force on the piece, no drops. Is there any way to get a replacement piece?
regards


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 8, 2017)

mitja said:


> Hi,
> my blue/yellow edge piecebroke away from its base on my Valk3 ( colorfull)bought at your store. I made no force on the piece, no drops. Is there any way to get a replacement piece?
> regards


hi, pls contact us e-mail [email protected], we can reply you immediately.


----------



## mitja (Mar 8, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> hi, pls contact us e-mail [email protected], we can reply you immediately.


Hi, I did 2 days ago.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 8, 2017)

mitja said:


> Hi,
> my blue/yellow edge piecebroke away from its base on my Valk3 ( colorfull)bought at your store. I made no force on the piece, no drops. Is there any way to get a replacement piece?
> regards


hi, pls contact us e-mail [email protected], we can reply you immediately.


----------



## mitja (Mar 8, 2017)

I did 3 days ago.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 23, 2017)

100+ amazing products available in US warehouse.
3-7 days delivery, free shipping too.
$6.77 CB FeiTeng Mini 4x4x4 Stickerless


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 24, 2017)

7x7x7 Rubik's cube world record: 2:18.13 by Feliks Zemdegs.
yes, it's Wuji 7x7x7 from QiYi, $29.12 get from US warehouse with 3-7 days delivery.


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2017)

who know what's it ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2017)

Is it a cube ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2017)

and this one , so cool, right?


----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 28, 2017)

4.89s--Congrats to Antonie Paterakis - Speedcuber of M-Team for setting the National Record at 3x3 Single Category! Ranked 4th in the world !
Cube: QiYi Valk 3


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2017)

New *Weilong GTS2* 3X3X3 in stock, *$11.75* Black|White|Fluorescent Colorful

The Weilong GTS2 continues along the same vein as the Weilong GTS, with a design that preserves key highlight features while simultaneously receiving optimizations and improvements. We made new adjustments to the coefficient of friction between the contact surfaces, and made the feel lighter and more fluid; we increased the incline on the edge pieces, creating a V-shape track, resulting in more stability compared to older products. The cube’s 55.5mm size gives it a more compact feel, more control, and allows you to break your competition records to your heart’s content!


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 6, 2017)

*3-7 day delivery* by FedEx from US warehouse.
$7.99 MF8 Dino Cube Stickerless
$24.07 Shengshou Set 6-Piece Mirror Cube
$13.97 MoYu Cubing Classroom Gift Package
$25.92 Z-cube 5-Piece Cube Set Colorful Stickerless
$33.31 YJ MoYu 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 Cube Set


----------



## DaQber (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello cubers. I just want to ask, does LighTake offer free shipping as 2017 because I can't see it as option in shipping. Here is a picture of shipping options:


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 9, 2017)

DaQber said:


> Hello cubers. I just want to ask, does LighTake offer free shipping as 2017 because I can't see it as option in shipping. Here is a picture of shipping options:


No they don't  But it still works out cheaper than most cube stores.


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 11, 2017)

$8.19 Fangshi Funs Lim Ball in Cube 3x3x3 Stickerless
Can you solve it?


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 13, 2017)

US warehouse of lightake.com more cube in stock, offer great price and *free shipping* by FedEx *3-7 days delivery* !

1X3X3 Floppy Black|White
Z-cube Carbon Fiber 2x2x2|3x3x3|4x4x4|5x5x5
MoYu Magnetic Skewb Black
MoYu Magnetic Pyraminx Black
Shengshou 2×2 Megaminx Black
ShengShou Pyraminx Four Layer Black
MoFang JiaoShi Black MF4S|MF5S
ZhiSheng White Kylin 2x2x2 Black
MoYu WeiLong Square One 3X3 Black
Qiyi Mofangge Wuji 7x7x7 Colorful
Cuboid Rectangle 2x2x2 Windmill Green
Cyclone Boys Mugua Pyraminx Black|White
QiYi Ivy Cube of Leaf Line White
Yumo Cangfeng 4x4x4 Black
Shengshou 6-Piece Mirror Cube Set 
Z-cube 5-Piece Cube Set Colorful


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 15, 2017)

just find it by chance.
Who know what's its name?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 15, 2017)

flowerminx


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2017)

200+ cubes available in our US warehouse, hot sale and new arrivals.
*best price + free shipping + 3-7 day delivery.*
We just list some below, see more here http://www.lightake.com/USWarehouse.html

_$14.48_ WeiLong GTS2 3x3x3 Black | Colorful
_$12.73_ MoYu Weilong GTS 3x3x3 Black
_$15.6_ QiYi Mofangge WuQue 4x4 Black
_$11.43_ Moyu Yan 3 3x3x3 Colorful
_$6.63_ ABS Fidget Tri-Spinner EDC Black
_$29.12_ Qiyi Mofangge Wuji 7x7 Colorful
_$27.77_ GAN356 3x3x3 Macaron Purple
_$4.95_ YongJun YJ 3X3X3 Fisher Cube Black
_$15.48_ QiYi Valk3 3x3x3 Colorful | Black
_$5.99_ Cyclone Boys Mugua Pyraminx Black
_$10.42_ Moyu Magic Cube Collection Bag Black
_$20.41_ GAN356 AIR 3x3x3 Black | Whitehttp://www.lightake.com/p/GAN356-AI...-5.7cm-Black_MU2094099.html?sku=2093192&wid=2
_$9.18_ GuoGuan YueXiao 3x3x3 Black
_$7.62_ CB FeiTeng Mini 4x4x4 Colorful
_$10.09_ MoYu WeiPo 2x2x2 Black
_$6.96_ Qi Yuan S 4x4 Colorful | Black
_$9.7_ 3x3x3 Carbon Fiber Megaminx
_$6.14_ Carbon Fiber Sticker Mastermorphix
_$6.23_ YongJun YJ GuanSu 4x4x4 Black
_$5.28_ Z-cube Carbon Fiber Sticker 3x3x3
_$11.75_ Yongjun Hualong 3x3x3 Fluorescent 6-Color
_$14.07_ Yuxin Zhisheng Jueji 3x3x3
_$4.99_ YongJun YJ Yu Long 3x3x3
_$18.53_ Black Yuxin Timer 3rd + SpeedStacks Mat
_$7.8_ Dayan V ZhanChi 3x3x3 Colorful
..............


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 25, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> 3x3x3


_correct link $4.99_ YongJun YJ Yu Long 3x3x3


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 29, 2017)

$7.67 QiYi Storage Handbag for More Cube Collection
.Small, but with all the necessary components
.Design with mesh bag and elastic belt, convenient to hold different things
.With shoulder strap, can be hand hold or sling over your shoulder


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Lightake.com (May 3, 2017)

hey, guys, MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3 *giveaway* !!!
pls tell me cube name or link on our site lightake.com you think best cube, we'll pick out 2 winners on May 9th.
we'll send cubes from our US warehouse by express shipping.
Have fun & good luck *-*


----------



## cuber314159 (May 3, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> hey, guys, MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3 *giveaway* !!!
> pls tell me cube name or link on our site lightake.com you think best cube, we'll pick out 2 winners on May 9th.
> we'll send cubes from our US warehouse by express shipping.
> Have fun & good luck *-*
> View attachment 7925


I think the valk 3 is best however my weilong gts2 has not come yet so idk
The wuque 4x4x4 is my favourite cube overall though I think


----------



## Lightake.com (May 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I think the valk 3 is best however my weilong gts2 has not come yet so idk
> The wuque 4x4x4 is my favourite cube overall though I think


yes, the weilong gts2 is also very good


----------



## Lightake.com (May 4, 2017)

what do you think limited edition AoLong V2 - *transparent green* ? $11.59 to get


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 6, 2017)

http://www.lightake.com/p/DIY-100Pcs-D3x1mm-Magnetic-Cylinder-Magnets-Puzzle-Set-Silvery_64009.html

What are the strength of these magnets?


----------



## AidanNoogie (May 6, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> hey, guys, MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3 *giveaway* !!!
> pls tell me cube name or link on our site lightake.com you think best cube, we'll pick out 2 winners on May 9th.
> we'll send cubes from our US warehouse by express shipping.
> Have fun & good luck *-*
> View attachment 7925


The Valk 3 is one of the best and the Moyu Magnetic Skewb.


----------



## Olym13 (May 6, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> Lightake US Warehouse Product List
> 
> Each order will add a formula lube oil for free
> 
> ...


Do you have the mf3rs updated price?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 7, 2017)

http://www.lightake.com/p/MJ6201-MoJue-M3-3x3x3-Speed-Cube-Black_2120895.html
My personal favourite cube


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2017)

Olym13 said:


> Do you have the mf3rs updated price?


Yes, here's link http://www.lightake.com/p/Cubing-Classroom-MF3RS-3x3x3-Magic-Cube-Fidget-Cube_MU2143712.html


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> http://www.lightake.com/p/DIY-100Pcs-D3x1mm-Magnetic-Cylinder-Magnets-Puzzle-Set-Silvery_64009.html
> 
> What are the strength of these magnets?


1pcs Size: 3(D)*1(H) mm


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2017)

will you like ?
$33.89 GAN356 AIR UM 3x3x3
$17.99 QiYi Limited Edition Valk3 Aqua Blue


----------



## Lightake.com (May 12, 2017)

ok, giveaway ends.
The winners are IamSpeedcubing and cuber314159 who will get MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> ok, giveaway ends.
> The winners are IamSpeedcubing and cuber314159 who will get MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3


How will it be done then please pm me


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 13, 2017)

Wuque!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Lightake.com (May 13, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Wuque!


oh, sorry the giveaway ended.


----------



## Tabe (May 13, 2017)

Ordered 2 cubes from the Lightake US Warehouse, paying the higher prices that entails, so I could get faster shipping. Got an email from them with my tracking info. Much to my surprise, the tracking said the order was still coming from China! When I contacted Lightake about the issue, their response was "oops, hope you don't mind waiting a few extra days". Actually, YEAH, I DO MIND. That's kinda the whole reason I selected the US Warehouse, ya know?

Will be interesting to see how long it takes for my cubes to get here. Needless to say, right now I am not a big fan of Lightake or their service.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 13, 2017)

Yes!!!!! I won!!!!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 13, 2017)

How will I recieve the puzzle?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Ordered 2 cubes from the Lightake US Warehouse, paying the higher prices that entails, so I could get faster shipping. Got an email from them with my tracking info. Much to my surprise, the tracking said the order was still coming from China! When I contacted Lightake about the issue, their response was "oops, hope you don't mind waiting a few extra days". Actually, YEAH, I DO MIND. That's kinda the whole reason I selected the US Warehouse, ya know?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how long it takes for my cubes to get here. Needless to say, right now I am not a big fan of Lightake or their service.


so sorry for the delay, since there's error on our shipping information, your order did ship from US warehouse, but update wrong tracking number by error. our colleagues are solving the problem. hope you understand. pls contact us if any problem. thank you so much.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 16, 2017)

MoYu WeiLong GTS 2M in stock now $16.66


----------



## Tabe (May 17, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> so sorry for the delay, since there's error on our shipping information, your order did ship from US warehouse, but update wrong tracking number by error. our colleagues are solving the problem. hope you understand. pls contact us if any problem. thank you so much.


You'll forgive me if I don't believe you.

And I *HAVE* contacted you. You ignored my last contact.


----------



## Tabe (May 18, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> so sorry for the delay, since there's error on our shipping information, your order did ship from US warehouse, but update wrong tracking number by error. our colleagues are solving the problem. hope you understand. pls contact us if any problem. thank you so much.


LOL. Your customer service sent me the same tracking number again, again showing shipping from China.

You owe me money.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 24, 2017)

some new cubes review from Youtuber TheMaoiSha


----------



## Tabe (May 25, 2017)

Tabe said:


> LOL. Your customer service sent me the same tracking number again, again showing shipping from China.
> 
> You owe me money.


I ended up filing a claim with Paypal over this issue and got the partial refund I requested, so matter resolved.

*NOTE: *For having been shipped from China, shipping time on my order was very quick. The order arrived in good packaging and was correct. I would not hesitate to order again from Lightake so long as I know which warehouse it's shipping from!


----------



## phreaker (May 26, 2017)

@Tabe I just had a similar thing happen. All objects ordered from USA warehouse. Declined a FREE ITEM so I could get shipping from the USA warehouse. Oh, now it is shipping from China after taking ~2-3 days to even ship at all!

Any advice on the best way to handle it with PayPal, to deal with the "bait and switch" before I call my CC company and talk to them about it?

@Lightake.com : I use your service to get shipping from the USA, if I specify USA warehouse. I want my items faster than all the other Hong Kong stores! Offering me $3 in POINTS that doesn't even cover the difference in the prices, never mind the free item, I ALSO declined, is ABSURD. Don't insult me ONTOP of messing up my order!


----------



## Tabe (May 26, 2017)

phreaker said:


> @Tabe I just had a similar thing happen. All objects ordered from USA warehouse. Declined a FREE ITEM so I could get shipping from the USA warehouse. Oh, now it is shipping from China after taking ~2-3 days to even ship at all!
> 
> Any advice on the best way to handle it with PayPal, to deal with the "bait and switch" before I call my CC company and talk to them about it?


What I did was wait for my order to actually arrive, then filed a claim with Paypal. When I did that, there was an option that was NOT "I didn't get my item" - forget what it was. Then I was able to ask for a partial refund, which I did. A couple days later, I got the refund I asked for.


----------



## phreaker (May 26, 2017)

Tabe said:


> What I did was wait for my order to actually arrive, then filed a claim with Paypal. When I did that, there was an option that was NOT "I didn't get my item" - forget what it was. Then I was able to ask for a partial refund, which I did. A couple days later, I got the refund I asked for.



How much refund did you ask for, if you don't mind my asking?

There's a "Significantly Not as Described" category, is that what you used?


----------



## Tabe (May 26, 2017)

I asked for a 25% refund on a $24 refund ($6). I think that's the category I used, yeah.


----------



## Rpotts (May 30, 2017)

Hey I placed an order on 18/05/17 from the Chinese warehouse and it's still marked as processing. Order# Q1705180400024 Any updates you can give me?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 31, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Hey I placed an order on 18/05/17 from the Chinese warehouse and it's still marked as processing. Order# Q1705180400024 Any updates you can give me?


hi, sorry for the delay since the GTS 2M restock befpre and we off office for the Dragon Boat Festival in China severl days. don't worry your order ships today and tracking number will update soon.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 31, 2017)

phreaker said:


> @Tabe I just had a similar thing happen. All objects ordered from USA warehouse. Declined a FREE ITEM so I could get shipping from the USA warehouse. Oh, now it is shipping from China after taking ~2-3 days to even ship at all!
> 
> Any advice on the best way to handle it with PayPal, to deal with the "bait and switch" before I call my CC company and talk to them about it?
> 
> @Lightake.com : I use your service to get shipping from the USA, if I specify USA warehouse. I want my items faster than all the other Hong Kong stores! Offering me $3 in POINTS that doesn't even cover the difference in the prices, never mind the free item, I ALSO declined, is ABSURD. Don't insult me ONTOP of messing up my order!


hi, pls contact us [email protected] or [email protected] if any problem, we'll offer you best solution. Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (May 31, 2017)

_*New cubes*_
$3.29 MoYu Cubing Classroom Pyraminx
$4.99 Qi Zheng S 5x5
$9.31 Qiyi Volt SQ1 Refined 3x3
$9.99 SS Mastermorphix 5x5 Stickerless 
$6.99 SS Mastermorphix 4x4 Stickerless


----------



## Lightake.com (May 31, 2017)

CubeTwist 3x3 DIY Puzzles review from Youtuber _TheMaoiSha_


----------



## Rpotts (May 31, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> hi, sorry for the delay since the GTS 2M restock befpre and we off office for the Dragon Boat Festival in China severl days. don't worry your order ships today and tracking number will update soon.



Thanks for the response.


----------



## phreaker (Jun 1, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> hi, pls contact us [email protected] or [email protected] if any problem, we'll offer you best solution. Thank you.



i did write [email protected], when I first noticed the issue that my order shipped from the wrong warehouse. My last letter to them was not replied to, when I said their offer was not adequate. $3, doesn't even cover the "gift" I turned down, because I wanted USA shipping! Never mind the 2 weeks late...


----------



## phreaker (Jun 1, 2017)

phreaker said:


> i did write [email protected], when I first noticed the issue that my order shipped from the wrong warehouse. My last letter to them was not replied to, when I said their offer was not adequate. $3, doesn't even cover the "gift" I turned down, because I wanted USA shipping! Never mind the 2 weeks late...



Well your "service" replied, and DESPITE a clear mail saying I wouldn't accept that resolution. They assumed I accepted it, and posted it to my account.

Nice try, but it is cheap, and doesn't even cover the lack of a gift etc. Sorry... I'll take it to Pay Pal, along with the documentation.

Also... If you say you will give points per $ of order... and you don't. That's also bad. I've never been credited a single "lightake point" besides these, and I've placed enough in orders.


----------



## mitja (Jun 1, 2017)

Is your service ever answering? 
I wrote them this: 
"hi I am asking about my order Q1705260000003. It is 6 days and i payed DHL express, so I ask why it hasn’t shipped yet?"
regards


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 1, 2017)

mitja said:


> Is your service ever answering?
> I wrote them this:
> "hi I am asking about my order Q1705260000003. It is 6 days and i payed DHL express, so I ask why it hasn’t shipped yet?"
> regards


I believe there is a Chinese holiday right now


----------



## mitja (Jun 2, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I believe there is a Chinese holiday right now


Up to May 30th, that was 2 days ago.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1. This thread is SOOOO old
2. GO LIGHTAKE!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 2, 2017)

mitja said:


> Up to May 30th, that was 2 days ago.


so sorry for the delay because of holiday. don't worry your order is packing up and ship soon. pls kindly wait. thank you.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 2, 2017)

Went to check to see if my order, placed 3 days ago, had been processed yet. Was greeted with this banner:







Nice.

No, my order has not yet been processed.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 2, 2017)

THEY WERE ON A HOLIDAY MATE!


----------



## Tabe (Jun 2, 2017)

THEY'RE ADVERTISING SOMETHING THEY'RE NOT DOING, MATE!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tabe said:


> THEY'RE ADVERTISING SOMETHING THEY'RE NOT DOING, MATE!


Everywhere in the world ppl don't count workdays. They were on a holiday.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 2, 2017)

The holiday ended three days ago.


----------



## mitja (Jun 3, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> so sorry for the delay because of holiday. don't worry your order is packing up and ship soon. pls kindly wait. thank you.


I don't mind if my order has a delay. I do mind if I pay express shipping. So I do expect to get my express shipping costs back.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 6, 2017)

_*Qiyi Volt SQ1*_ in stock, black and colorful are available. Specially built for speed, a masterpiece challenges your own limits.
you can get here lightake.com


----------



## Tabe (Jun 6, 2017)

So a week after my order was placed, I inquired as to why it was still "processing". The response was that one of my cubes was out of stock.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 6, 2017)

Tabe said:


> So a week after my order was placed, I inquired as to why it was still "processing". The response was that one of my cubes was out of stock.


Stop spamming.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 6, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> Stop spamming.


I honestly thought people would want to know that Lightake sells items on their web site that are not in stock - wasn't trying to spam. 

My apologies.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks lightake, my weilong came today from the giveaway

I now trust you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> thanks lightake, my weilong came today from the giveaway
> 
> I now trust you.


thanks for your support


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 9, 2017)

Moyu Redi Cube is designed by the famous Dutch cube designer, Oskar Van Deventer. He has made numerous beautiful puzzles, but this is our first collaboration with him. With MoYu's professional design adjustments and molding technology, this cube has attained a smoother feeling and better performance, while being an overall outstanding cube!
*It's in stock, black, white, colorful. $7.19*


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 13, 2017)

$2.59 FanXin Crazy HotWheels 3x3 Colorful
$10.69 Lan Lan Pyraminx 4x4 Black
$32.19 GAN356 Air Ultimate 3x3 Black
$2.29 Qiyi QiDi 2x2 Black|White
$3.29 MoYu Cubing Classroom Skewb Black|White|Colorful
$2.49 Cyclone Boys FeiHu Concave 2x2 Colorful
$3.99 Shengshou Legend 4x4 Black|White
$8.09 Shengshou Pearl 3x3 Black|White
$6.99 Z-cube Magnetic Cube 3x3 Black|Colorful
$7.19 MoYu Redi Cube 3x3 Black|White|Colorful
$4.99 Qi Zheng S 5x5 Colorful
$3.29 MoYu Cubing Classroom Pyraminx Black|White|Colorful
$9.31 Qiyi Volt SQ1 Refined 3x3 Black|Colorful

New cubes updating...


----------



## Simon Kelly (Jun 14, 2017)

are you going to do a giveaway of a redi cube?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 14, 2017)

Simon Kelly said:


> are you going to do a giveaway of a redi cube?


They don't do giveaways often, the last one was the only one I have seen on here. I think they only do then to get rid of old stock that doesn't sell for much any more, so no I doubt they will do giveaways on it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> They don't do giveaways often, the last one was the only one I have seen on here. I think they only do then to get rid of old stock that doesn't sell for much any more, so no I doubt they will do giveaways on it.


no, we do giveaway every week on other social medias(facebook, twitter, Instagram and so on), you can join in.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 15, 2017)

Simon Kelly said:


> are you going to do a giveaway of a redi cube?


we giveaway it on our facebook https://www.facebook.com/LighTake/, and giveaway new & hot cubes every week there, welcome to join in.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 16, 2017)

I got the weilong v1  Thanks!
Will you ever do giveaways here?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 20, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I got the weilong v1  Thanks!
> Will you ever do giveaways here?


yes, free giveaway will be here soon.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 20, 2017)

which cube do you like giveaway here? give me some advice lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 20, 2017)

_New cubes_ in stock:
$4.59 Qiyi QiHeng S Megaminx Colorful
$3.49 Infinity Cube Finger Toy Black
$3.49 YuXin Cloud Kylin 5x5 Stickerless Colorful
$3.69 YuXin ZhiSheng 3x3 Megaminx Colorful


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe a volt? Or a different event thats not 3x3? Or just a 3x3


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

Yuxin megaminx


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Yuxin megaminx


it giveaway on our facebook fanpage https://www.facebook.com/LighTake/, come to join in.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 21, 2017)

GAN356 AIR UM & MoYu WeiLong GTS 2M review from Youtuber Lokoa loko


----------



## Arsen Jalalyan (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey lightake!
I ordered something recently and it still says "processing" Should I be worried? Because when I made the first order with you, you shipped it in less than a day. Also, I didn't receive any confirmation by email this time.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 23, 2017)

Arsen Jalalyan said:


> Hey lightake!
> I ordered something recently and it still says "processing" Should I be worried? Because when I made the first order with you, you shipped it in less than a day. Also, I didn't receive any confirmation by email this time.


You were lucky the last time.


----------



## Simon Kelly (Jun 27, 2017)

you should give away a weilong gts v2 m on here


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2017)

Arsen Jalalyan said:


> Hey lightake!
> I ordered something recently and it still says "processing" Should I be worried? Because when I made the first order with you, you shipped it in less than a day. Also, I didn't receive any confirmation by email this time.


pls contact our customer service e-mail [email protected] or [email protected] if any problem, so we can reply you without delay.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 3, 2017)

*New giveaway!*
The prize is YuXin 3x3 Megaminx
Just post your WCA or YouTube channel bellow, we'll choose _*3 winners*_ on 2017-7-12.
Come & join in


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 3, 2017)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2014ADCO01
YouTube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SolveThatCube263


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 3, 2017)

My YouTube channel is called inteediate cuber


----------



## oliviervlcube (Jul 3, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016LUIJ01


----------



## Arsen Jalalyan (Jul 3, 2017)

My WCA ID is : 2017JALA01
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017JALA01


----------



## Y2k1 (Jul 3, 2017)

WCA ID: 2017AHME03


----------



## h2f (Jul 3, 2017)

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2014PACE01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/seniorgrot

I've made review of Thunderclap v2 for you last year.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 3, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2016GLOZ01

Hope I win!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 3, 2017)

Youtube channel: IamSpeedcubing



I love you guys


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 5, 2017)

Y2k1 said:


> WCA ID: 2017AHME03


pls send us link


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 5, 2017)

YouTube.com/kprox1994


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 6, 2017)

hey, guys, pls comment the links of your WCA or Youtube channel, not leave ID number or name.
Thank you


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 10, 2017)

Z-cube Magnetic 3x3 vs WeiLong GTS 2M


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 10, 2017)

One of my vids, as I couldnt get a link to the channel itself


----------



## martinvali (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello, 
My order id isQ1707072000001, can i get my tracking number? And is my order being shipped by ems?
Thanks!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jul 11, 2017)

Ah, finally got it:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQjpTKNcjFbfVNM6sj3XCrw


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jul 11, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2014SRIT01


----------



## Simon Kelly (Jul 11, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017KELL08


----------



## Y2k1 (Jul 12, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2017AHME03


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 14, 2017)

I really like ur store!!!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015PEAR02


----------



## h2f (Jul 15, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> we'll choose _*3 winners*_ on *2017-7-12*.


----------



## Simon Kelly (Jul 17, 2017)

when will the givaway be


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2017)

hey, guys, sorry post result of giveaway delay.
winners are following:
@FastCubeMaster @Y2k1 @SolveThatCube 
pls PM me asap.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 26, 2017)

Cubing Classroom mini 3x3 ($1.69) 50mm speed cube -- Professional mechanism makes comfortable hand feel and outstanding overall performance!
Also convenient to carry and keep, to satisfy different cuber’s demand.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lightake, I sent you an email about this but you declared the value of my order to be over $11,000 (I paid $53); which caused my duty charge to be $50. If you could please send a revised duty list to DHL, that would be great. My puzzles have already arrived at the DHL center near me, but I'm not paying an extra $50 to get them. If you can not do this, I would like a refund.

Thanks.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2017)

kprox1994 said:


> Lightake, I sent you an email about this but you declared the value of my order to be over $11,000 (I paid $53); which caused my duty charge to be $50. If you could please send a revised duty list to DHL, that would be great. My puzzles have already arrived at the DHL center near me, but I'm not paying an extra $50 to get them. If you can not do this, I would like a refund.
> 
> Thanks.


hi, so sorry for the inconvenience. we messaged you in the morning, pls check.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 27, 2017)

GAN356 AIR UM review, it's worth collecting.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2017)

Is there any one like this cute tiger ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 3, 2017)

Is there anyone know this cube ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 3, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> Is there anyone know this cube ?
> View attachment 8285


Yuexiao Pro hype train


----------



## applezfall (Aug 3, 2017)

Lightake.com said:


> Is there any one like this cute tiger ?
> View attachment 8274


Cool might get it


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 4, 2017)

I just placed an order with Lightake and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding their shipping. I only ask because i am reading alot of negative stuff about it, but a lot of praise seems to come from cubers? 

Info: Shipping to the UK, chose the 9-25 day shipping (Not 9~25 day). I don't mind waiting a month for the cube, as that's what i am paying for, but i am also reading alot of negative stuff like being charged $11K and items never arriving. Please guys, any info about your experience would be nice. 

I really want to make this place my go to for bigger purchases.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> I just placed an order with Lightake and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding their shipping. I only ask because i am reading alot of negative stuff about it, but a lot of praise seems to come from cubers?
> 
> Info: Shipping to the UK, chose the 9-25 day shipping (Not 9~25 day). I don't mind waiting a month for the cube, as that's what i am paying for, but i am also reading alot of negative stuff like being charged $11K and items never arriving. Please guys, any info about your experience would be nice.
> 
> I really want to make this place my go to for bigger purchases.


I have ordered from them 3 times and have had no problems.


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> I have ordered from them 3 times and have had no problems.


What was the shipping time like for you? about average?
Thanks for reply.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> What was the shipping time like for you? about average?
> Thanks for reply.


Around 2 weeks to the us


----------



## Simon Kelly (Aug 4, 2017)

took one month and a week with standard to IRELAND, dont worry, its a good shop, you wont be scammed


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 4, 2017)

Simon Kelly said:


> took one month and a week with standard to IRELAND, dont worry, its a good shop, you wont be scammed


Yeah Lightake is the best!


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> I just placed an order with Lightake and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding their shipping. I only ask because i am reading alot of negative stuff about it, but a lot of praise seems to come from cubers?
> 
> Info: Shipping to the UK, chose the 9-25 day shipping (Not 9~25 day). I don't mind waiting a month for the cube, as that's what i am paying for, but i am also reading alot of negative stuff like being charged $11K and items never arriving. Please guys, any info about your experience would be nice.
> 
> I really want to make this place my go to for bigger purchases.


hi, sorry about your anxiety. pls contact us e-mail [email protected] if any problem, we'll reply you in time.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 5, 2017)

_RSC 3x3_ speedcube: Effortless turn, Tough tiles
It's first cube made by GAN and rubiks, do you wanna try?


----------



## Perfectionist (Aug 5, 2017)

Does Lightake price-match other websites?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 6, 2017)

Alex B71 said:


> I just placed an order with Lightake and was wondering if anyone has any information regarding their shipping. I only ask because i am reading alot of negative stuff about it, but a lot of praise seems to come from cubers?


I have had problems every time I've ordered and had to file Paypal claims to get them to deliver.

First order was placed with their US warehouse, which is priced higher than their China warehouse. They waited forever to ship - and then shipped from China. I asked for a partial refund and they ignored me. I filed a Paypal claim and got the partial refund I asked for. Cubes eventually arrived but took about a month. I should mention that they lied and said that they had shipped from the US before later admitting that they had not.

Second order took forever to ship. When asked, they said one of my cubes (a 6x6) was "out of stock" despite it still being shown as "in-stock" on their site. When I inquired about other 6x6 cubes, they told me every single one I asked about (like 5 others) were all out of stock. They eventually shipped and my order was wrong. When asked for a refund or the correct cube (a $25 cube), they offered me $5 in reward points as compensation. I filed a Paypal claim and their response was to tell me to contact their customer service - which I'd done already. They again offered me a minimal amount of reward points as compensation for not sending a $25 item. I escalated the claim and they eventually sent me the right cube.

I really want to like them as they have tons of stuff and get it before just about anybody else but I just can't handle having to file a Paypal claim with every order. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 7, 2017)

_cube finger toy_ review


----------



## augustine1415 (Aug 8, 2017)

I've seen many reviews reporting that Lightake was a scam. People didn't receive their orders and that Lightake resent them or said they would refund them but didn't. Also that their customer service is horrible. So how reliable is Lightake and is it safe ordering from them?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 8, 2017)

augustine1415 said:


> I've seen many reviews reporting that Lightake was a scam. People didn't receive their orders and that Lightake resent them or said they would refund them but didn't. Also that their customer service is horrible. So how reliable is Lightake and is it safe ordering from them?


I received my weilong from a giveaway earlier so I don't think there a scam however I have seen bad customer service and other problems and also how they claim to have no affiliation with magiccubemall and yet magiccubemalls email address is [email protected], personally I'd recommend magiccubemall and if lightake reply saying they are not affiliated with magiccubemall then I still recommend magiccubemall, PN: I'm not affiliated with magiccubemall


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 16, 2017)

New 2017 _Dayan Zhanchi_ 3x3


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 16, 2017)

_LanLan 4-layer Pyraminx_ VS _Shengshou 4-layer Pyraminx_


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 22, 2017)

Is it a difficult Fisher cube?


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 22, 2017)

New arrival -- Yuxin little magic 3x3


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 6, 2017)

Valk3 Mini made to honor great record that Mats Valk used the Valk 3 to set the World Record with 4.74s on 2016.
Now it's releaased, we offer best price for you.
7.15s average of 12 from *Mats Valk*


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 12, 2017)

MoYu WeiLong GTS2M Limited Edition Sakura Pink in stock now 
it's be produced limted, pls add it into your collection asap if you like.


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 12, 2017)

Qiyi Valk3 Mini and Twisty Skewb unboxing review from Youtuber Cuby


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 16, 2017)

GAN356 Air SM review


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 18, 2017)

_Z-Cube Penrose cube_ give you special solving


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 18, 2017)

*CLEARANCE promotion + FedEx free shipping*
_$3.79_ Cyclone Boys 4x4x4 Colorful 
_$31.99_ MoYu 4pcs Cube Set Black|White
_$9.99_ 4pcs Stickerless Cube Set Colorful 
_$9.99_ ShengShou 7x7 White
_$7.99_ Moyu AoSu 4x4x4 Black|Pink|Colorful
_$3.99_ ShengShou 5x5x5 Black|White
_$9.56_ ShengShou 6x6x6 White 
_$5.99_ Moyu Weisu 4x4x4 Black 
_$3.99_ MoYu HuanYing 3x3x3 Black
_$4.35_ MoYu WeiLong V2 Strengthened Version 3x3 Black|Pink
_$1.99_ YJ Angled Type Twistypuzzle White
_$1.99_ Formula Cube 3x3x3 Black
_$4.13_ MoYu WeiLong V1 3x3x3 Black|White 
_$2.99_ DianSheng 3x3x3 Colorful 
_$5.66_ FangShi ShuangRen II 3x3x3 Black
_$6.58_ Guo Bing (Type C) Wit Four 4x4x4 Colorful 
......


----------



## Pyjam (Sep 21, 2017)

Do you sell those stickers separately?


----------



## Lightake.com (Sep 25, 2017)

afraid not


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2017)

$2.24 Yuxin Little Magic 3x3 Black|Colorful
$7.79 QiYi Thunderclap Mini 6.0cm 4x4 Black|White|Colorful
$10.99 QiYi Valk3 Mini 3X3 Black|White|Colorful
$9.99 QiYi Twisty Skewb Black|White|Colorful


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 10, 2017)

$6.99 to get Redi


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 17, 2017)

*Flash deal* -- $2.99 for MF3RS2 
Only *35* pcs left, hurry to add one into your collection !!


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 26, 2017)

Many new puzzles review


----------



## Lightake.com (Nov 10, 2017)

Qiyi Pentacle and Clover review
pls enter code "SALE1111" to get 8% off when make order from Nov. 11th - 13th.


----------



## Lightake.com (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Lightake.com (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Lightake.com (Feb 21, 2019)

There are more than 20 kinds of rubik's cubes under clearance on lightake
http://bit.ly/2E3V6fh


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 5, 2019)

$3 off $79
$5 off $110
$10 off $179


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 12, 2019)

1. If you are looking for cube with cute outlook, we'd like to recommend cubes with jelly color. 

2. if you are looking for cube for beginner learning, we'd like to recommend 3x3 cube firstly.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 28, 2019)

1. Qiyi Valk5 M (Stickerless Version & Black Version)
2. Moyu MeiLong 7X7X7 stickerless Version
3. Shengshou Finger Spinner Cube


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 31, 2019)

Moyu Carbon Fiber Cube Series
Moyu MeiLong 2x2 / 10X10X10
Yuxin Little Magic 4x4x4
Fangshi mini 6x6x6


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 23, 2019)

1. Yuxin Little Magic 8X8X8 and 9X9X9
2. Yongjun Yufu 7x7x7
3. Moyu MeiLong 6x6x6
4. GAN 2x2
5. Fangshi Butterfly Cube


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 27, 2019)

1. Moyu Aosu WR/WRM
2. Moyu WeiLong GTS2 M - WCA Record Edition


----------



## Lightake.com (Oct 15, 2019)

New Arrivals (1/10/2019 - 15/10/2019)

*MoYu IVY Cube* 
*MoYu Polaris Cube*
*5Pcs Qiyi Cube Set*
*4Pcs Qiyi Cube Set - Black*
*Qiyi Thunderclap V3 M*
*Qiyi Thunderclap V3*


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2020)

Qiyi M Series


Qiyi Pyraminx M , Qiyi 5x5 M , Qiyi 4x4 M , Qiyi 3x3 M , Qiyi 2X2 M




gleam.io





Qiyi M Series Totally FREE

The requirements to participate are the following:

1- You must follow this account @Lightake.com
2- Like this Post
3- Mention at least 2 friends in comments
4- In the comment write which cube you want to win
You have to participate before May 4.
Important: only one comment per participant is valid
Lightake.com


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 28, 2020)

M4rQu5 said:


> You could update the list more (DaYan Guhong etc.)


Thank you for remind us, we will update it sooner


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 28, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> Thank you for remind us, we will update it sooner


ahhh the quoted posted by M4rQu5 above me is a post from 2010, the very first comment in the thread...seems like an attempt to bump just to get this thread visible to others?!?


----------



## Ayce (Apr 29, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> ahhh the quoted posted by M4rQu5 above me is a post from 2010, the very first comment in the thread...seems like an attempt to bump just to get this thread visible to others?!?


That might be an explanation


----------



## Lightake.com (Apr 30, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> ahhh the quoted posted by M4rQu5 above me is a post from 2010, the very first comment in the thread...seems like an attempt to bump just to get this thread visible to others?!?


Hahaha, maybe you are right


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 1, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> Hahaha, maybe you are right


I think lightake.com can post whatever they want in their own thread.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 1, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> I think lightake.com can post whatever they want in their own thread.


Agreed. Also, I am in no way the internet police, I just found it rather odd to bump a thread by replying to a comment from 2010.

But hey, a few of us have commented and I checked out the site for the first time. The marketing tactic worked!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2020)

We made new changes and plan to improve our service since 2020, we launched some Premium Adjustment Mod Cubes.
Also, you can contact us to customize your own speed cube! 
Hope you will like it!


----------



## Lightake.com (May 23, 2020)

Lightake is sending GIFT to old and new customers THIS WEEK
There are Lube, keychain, maigc cube manual, storage box, etc. Which one do you want?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

#reactolution


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> #reactolution


People reactolutioning have a sad life.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> People reactolutioning have a sad life.


Yup =D


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 27, 2020)

Poor @Lightake.com , sorry about the thousands of notifs you’re probably getting.

Also he only has 1.5K messages, and doesn’t post that much, so you’ll need at least 5+ members, and thats not including the fact Prostar’s still posting. Lets stop posting and clogging this up from now on, okay?


----------



## Lightake.com (May 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Poor @Lightake.com , sorry about the thousands of notifs you’re probably getting.
> 
> Also he only has 1.5K messages, and doesn’t post that much, so you’ll need at least 5+ members, and thats not including the fact Prostar’s still posting. Lets stop posting and clogging this up from now on, okay?


How can i stop it?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> How can i stop it?


Well you could ask them to stop, or turn off your notifications in ’preferences’ or deal with it.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 29, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> How can i stop it?





PetrusQuber said:


> Well you could ask them to stop, or turn off your notifications in ’preferences’ or deal with it.


Or you could complain to pjk


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> How can i stop it?



Either ask them to stop or turn off alerts for reactions. If you do that you won't get an alert for any reaction, but it's probably better than all the notifs they're giving you


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> View attachment 12426


Sorry for liking all of your posts @Lightake.com 

Just curious, how many notifications did you have when you got on to speedsolving.com?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well you could ask them to stop, or turn off your notifications in ’preferences’ or deal with it.


OK, i will do it. Thank you.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Either ask them to stop or turn off alerts for reactions. If you do that you won't get an alert for any reaction, but it's probably better than all the notifs they're giving you


It sounds great!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Or you could complain to pjk


Yes, we have done it.


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 10, 2020)

1. Frosted Surface, Excellent Workmanship


2. GES 0.6 Wheelbase, 0.8 is available as well 


3. Plastic Core with Transparent Color, looks common


4. The corner piece is the same as GAN XS


5. Both Standard Version and Magnetic Version are avaialble on Lightake


----------



## Lightake.com (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey!
Lightake Mid-year Pormotion is coming! ONLY 5 days!
$10 off $100 
1000+ cubes available now, dont't miss it!


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 13, 2020)

Anybody prefer a hand feeling of spray painting?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 20, 2020)

Lightake team is looking for someone who have sepcial ideas about magic cubes!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Lightake.com said:


> Lightake team is looking for someone who have sepcial ideas about magic cubes!
> View attachment 12920


@Sion ?


----------



## Lightake.com (Jul 21, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> @Sion ?


Any thoughts come true, we will pay money directly.


----------



## rj (Aug 2, 2020)

DM me, Lighttake


----------



## Kyle™ (Aug 6, 2020)

@Lightake.com 
Will you be selling Qimeng Plus starting 8/8?


----------

